# Keyboard Suggestion Thread



## kira20203

Price:70-140
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):would be a plus but no
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):full size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):Gaming
USB/ PS2:USB
KRO:high
Macro keys (yes/ no):not needed but would be a plus
Media keys (yes/ no):yes ok if you need a fn button for it
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):Cherry red

My roommate got the steel series with mx black and i like it is a little tough to push the buttons down so he recommended the reds
i've been using the g15 for about 6 years now and its still in good condition but im looking for an upgrade to mechanical keys thx in advance


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kira20203*
> 
> Price:70-140
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):would be a plus but no
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):full size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):Gaming
> USB/ PS2:USB
> KRO:high
> Macro keys (yes/ no):not needed but would be a plus
> Media keys (yes/ no):yes ok if you need a fn button for it
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):Cherry red
> 
> My roommate got the steel series with mx black and i like it is a little tough to push the buttons down so he recommended the reds
> i've been using the g15 for about 6 years now and its still in good condition but im looking for an upgrade to mechanical keys thx in advance


Cooler Master Storm Trigger:

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/trigger-mechanical-gaming-keyboard/


----------



## samstaee

I currently have a Razer BlackWidow but am looking for something a little bit quieter, although I like the tactility of the BlackWidow so I think cherry browns are what I am looking for.
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: ducky shine 9008
Price: <150
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): games/programming
USB/ PS2: either
KRO: high
Macro keys (yes/ no): not necessary
Media keys (yes/ no): not necessary
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): i think cherry brown/black
*Noise level (high/low): low
*Tactility (yes/ no):
*Stiffness (high/ low):


----------



## kira20203

ok thanks tator i decided on that keyboard you were a big help


----------



## pandalin

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Rosewill RK-9000BRI (but i'm not sure about it as i've heard it has problems with the mUSB plug)
Price:<110 (could go a little over if it's worth it)
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): could do with or without
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): don't care, as long as it has the numpad area
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): games (fifa mainly) and programming
USB/ PS2: would preffer ps/2
KRO: highest possible
Macro keys (yes/ no): don't care
Media keys (yes/ no):don't care
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):us
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): red or brown


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samstaee*
> 
> I currently have a Razer BlackWidow but am looking for something a little bit quieter, although I like the tactility of the BlackWidow so I think cherry browns are what I am looking for.
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: ducky shine 9008
> Price: <150
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): games/programming
> USB/ PS2: either
> KRO: high
> Macro keys (yes/ no): not necessary
> Media keys (yes/ no): not necessary
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): i think cherry brown/black
> *Noise level (high/low): low
> *Tactility (yes/ no):
> *Stiffness (high/ low):


You could try the RK-9000BL. It's currently $60 on Newegg, and the MX-Black switchs may suit your needs well. MX-Blacks may be a bit tiring, but that just depends on the person.

You could also buy the MX Brown version for $90 at the same time. Spend your whole budget, and sell the board you don't like.

Besides the switches & casing color; there is no difference between the boards and they're both solid options.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kira20203*
> 
> ok thanks tator i decided on that keyboard you were a big help


No problem, it's an excellent board. Solid build quality & value to it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pandalin*
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Rosewill RK-9000BRI (but i'm not sure about it as i've heard it has problems with the mUSB plug)
> Price:<110 (could go a little over if it's worth it)
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): could do with or without
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): don't care, as long as it has the numpad area
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): games (fifa mainly) and programming
> USB/ PS2: would preffer ps/2
> KRO: highest possible
> Macro keys (yes/ no): don't care
> Media keys (yes/ no):don't care
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):us
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): red or brown


The plug issue on those boards is a bit overblown as long as you're not tossing your keyboard all over the place. The plug doesn't fall out if the board is just sitting there and you're typing or gaming on it.

The other options could be the Ducky DK2108 Zero.

A solid built budget board.

If you want to add backlighting and wouldn't mind something a little odd, there's the QuickFire TK


----------



## RevenantX3

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: None, I shopped once about 10 months ago, but I know keyboards are like headphones in that respect, that once you see them, if the run's gone, they're rare.
Price:0-130
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):Would be great, but not required, I wanted to dye or buy custom keys.
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full Size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and Typing evenly. I want Cherry MX Browns, I _think._
USB/ PS2: Doesn't matter, as long as there full duplex, no ghosting.
KRO: See above, I'm not that critical, but at least 5-7 keys.
Macro keys (yes/ no): Could be nice, but not required.
Media keys (yes/ no): These are the devil. A lack or key dummy for a windows key on one side would rock.
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Cherry MX Browns please
*Noise level (high/low): My old keyboard was loud, I don't mind it, but my Mumble-mates do.
*Tactility (yes/ no): I dislike flat keys. A lot. For typing I need the scalloped keys, just been too used to them now.
*Stiffness (high/ low): I like the way rubber domes feel, honestly, but I would like smoother/lighter key presses.

EDIT: I haven't actually tried any mechanical keyboards except for the old spring keys before. Those were strange. I am assuming I'd like Browns.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RevenantX3*
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: None, I shopped once about 10 months ago, but I know keyboards are like headphones in that respect, that once you see them, if the run's gone, they're rare.
> Price:0-130
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):Would be great, but not required, I wanted to dye or buy custom keys.
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full Size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and Typing evenly. I want Cherry MX Browns, I _think._
> USB/ PS2: Doesn't matter, as long as there full duplex, no ghosting.
> KRO: See above, I'm not that critical, but at least 5-7 keys.
> Macro keys (yes/ no): Could be nice, but not required.
> Media keys (yes/ no): These are the devil. A lack or key dummy for a windows key on one side would rock.
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Cherry MX Browns please
> *Noise level (high/low): My old keyboard was loud, I don't mind it, but my Mumble-mates do.
> *Tactility (yes/ no): I dislike flat keys. A lot. For typing I need the scalloped keys, just been too used to them now.
> *Stiffness (high/ low): I like the way rubber domes feel, honestly, but I would like smoother/lighter key presses.
> 
> EDIT: I haven't actually tried any mechanical keyboards except for the old spring keys before. Those were strange. I am assuming I'd like Browns.


Your criteria actually leaves you open to many different keyboards.

Leopold FC500R would probably be right up your ally though. All of the features you want, and no guff. If you really wanna quiet them down, I'd get some of the firm soft landing pads from Elitekeyboards with it.


----------



## samstaee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> You could try the RK-9000BL. It's currently $60 on Newegg, and the MX-Black switchs may suit your needs well. MX-Blacks may be a bit tiring, but that just depends on the person.
> You could also buy the MX Brown version for $90 at the same time. Spend your whole budget, and sell the board you don't like.
> 
> Besides the switches & casing color; there is no difference between the boards and they're both solid options.


Thanks, I will have to see how much this board costs in New Zealand. But from what I can see it looks like it will fit my needs.

Edit: This keyboard doesn't look like it is backlit, maybe I could try the RK-9100BR?


----------



## bk7794

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire
Price:0-80
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):No, but included would be nice
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc)oesn't matter
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):99% of its use will be typing of some sort, 1% of its use would be gaming
USB/ PS2: Don't care too much
KRO: Not too important ?
Macro keys (yes/ no): No
Media keys (yes/ no): No
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): I'm assuming blue will be best for typing
*Noise level (high/low): High can be tolerable
*Tactility (yes/ no):
*Stiffness (high/ low):low

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bk7794*
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire
> Price:0-80
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):No, but included would be nice
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc)oesn't matter
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):99% of its use will be typing of some sort, 1% of its use would be gaming
> USB/ PS2: Don't care too much
> KRO: Not too important ?
> Macro keys (yes/ no): No
> Media keys (yes/ no): No
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): I'm assuming blue will be best for typing
> *Noise level (high/low): High can be tolerable
> *Tactility (yes/ no):
> *Stiffness (high/ low):low
> 
> Thanks ahead of time!


A Quickfire TK sounds perfect for your needs, although if you will be typing around others predominantly, Blues might not be the best choice.


----------



## dsmwookie

Any keyboards you currently have in mind:

Logitech 710 (Not a huge fan of the color scheme), Corsair k60/k90 or k65/95 (seems as if the first series is plagued with issues), Tte Sports, and CM Trigger.

Price: Not really an issue $150-250; more concerned with quality and meeting my requirements without compromise.

Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes.

Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size or no number key

Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and internet surfing/emails.

USB/ PS2: You tell me ?

KRO: No idea what this is.

Macro keys (yes/ no): Yes

Media keys (yes/ no): Yes (very important)

Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US

Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): I believe Browns.

*Noise level (high/low): Low

*Tactility (yes/ no): Yes

*Stiffness (high/ low): Low


----------



## RevenantX3

Interesting! Where would I find one of these keyboards if I were to find one? I haven't the slightest, since the site is down now for stock on those models.


----------



## sn0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Leopold FC500R would probably be right up your ally though.


How does the FC500r compare to the das/filco/ducky keyboards?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sn0w*
> 
> How does the FC500r compare to the das/filco/ducky keyboards?


Just as good and competitively priced. ~$100 for a board.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RevenantX3*
> 
> Interesting! Where would I find one of these keyboards if I were to find one? I haven't the slightest, since the site is down now for stock on those models.


Either one of the import sites (if you're not in the US) or EliteKeyboards if you are in the US.


----------



## james8

•Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Corsair Vengeance K60 @ $65 after MIR
•Price: $20-80
•Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no): Not needed. nice to have.
•Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size (not sure what to put for this)
•Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): games and typing
•USB/ PS2: USB
•KRO: ???
•Macro keys (yes/ no): no
•Media keys (yes/ no): yes
•Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
•Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): ? mechanical
•*Noise level (high/low): low
•*Tactility (yes/ no): yes
•*Stiffness (high/ low): low


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> •Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Corsair Vengeance K60 @ $65 after MIR
> •Price: $20-80
> •Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no): Not needed. nice to have.
> •Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size (not sure what to put for this)
> •Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): games and typing
> •USB/ PS2: USB
> •KRO: ???
> •Macro keys (yes/ no): no
> •Media keys (yes/ no): yes
> •Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> •Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): ? mechanical
> •*Noise level (high/low): low
> •*Tactility (yes/ no): yes
> •*Stiffness (high/ low): low


You'll wanna look for an MX-Brown keyboard if you want tactile switches.

If you don't need the num-pad, the QuickFire Rapid is $80.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> •Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Corsair Vengeance K60 @ $65 after MIR
> •Price: $20-80
> •Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no): Not needed. nice to have.
> •Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size (not sure what to put for this)
> •Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): games and typing
> •USB/ PS2: USB
> •KRO: ???
> •Macro keys (yes/ no): no
> •Media keys (yes/ no): yes
> •Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> •Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): ? mechanical
> •*Noise level (high/low): low
> •*Tactility (yes/ no): yes
> •*Stiffness (high/ low): low


I'd suggest this given that the K60 uses linear MX Red switches and you asked for tactile. The board I linked uses light, tactile MX Brown switches, more in line with what you've answered the questions with.


----------



## dsmwookie

How many actually own the k60 or 90? The Corsair forums seem in abundance of complaints for issues with both models. As much as I wanted to like it I could not ignore this factor for the time being. I was hoping this next gen will relieve the problems riddled throughout both models.


----------



## DaBearZ

* Any keyboards you currently have in mind: CM Storm QuickFire TK (not sure about its build quality)
* Price: up to ~100€
* Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Preferably yes, no request on color
* Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size or abit more compact, no TKL.
* Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Intensive gaming & typing.
* USB/ PS2: USB
* KRO: I'm guessing 6KRO (I've used a BlackWidow and a CM Storm QuickFire Rapid before and didn't have problems with either in terms of Key Rollover)
* Macro keys (yes/ no): No
* Media keys (yes/ no): No
* Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
* Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Blue

Basically my BlackWidow doesn't enjoy the same beverages as me (







) and decided to stop working; I'm looking for a possible new one with the characteristics i tried to specify above. Might be worth to mention that i do like the boards to be kinda "bulky" due to the way i position my hands while gaming/typing so super small stuff is probably a no go.
Thanks in advance for whatever help you guys can give me.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> How many actually own the k60 or 90? The Corsair forums seem in abundance of complaints for issues with both models. As much as I wanted to like it I could not ignore this factor for the time being. I was hoping this next gen will relieve the problems riddled throughout both models.


I've owned both. Gave the K90 to a broski, it's still working fine for him. I added on some EK Soft landing pads to make the thing almost dead silent.

My biggest complaint about the board is the lack of mechanical switches all over it. Other than that, the board hasn't had any issues.

Corsair's software was a bit buggy at the start, but according to him, it's been working just fine for the past few months.

I still have a K60. I felt like this board would have made a better tenkeyless model, but it's still pretty decent. The lack of mechanical switches all around is still a bummer for this one.

I do have an issue, where my volume scroll wheel sometimes doesn't adjust at the same rate when moving it, but I feel as though, that's a software/firmware issue more than a mechanism one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaBearZ*
> 
> * Any keyboards you currently have in mind: CM Storm QuickFire TK (not sure about its build quality)
> * Price: up to ~100€
> * Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Preferably yes, no request on color
> * Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size or abit more compact, no TKL.
> * Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Intensive gaming & typing.
> * USB/ PS2: USB
> * KRO: I'm guessing 6KRO (I've used a BlackWidow and a CM Storm QuickFire Rapid before and didn't have problems with either in terms of Key Rollover)
> * Macro keys (yes/ no): No
> * Media keys (yes/ no): No
> * Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> * Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Blue
> 
> Basically my BlackWidow doesn't enjoy the same beverages as me (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and decided to stop working; I'm looking for a possible new one with the characteristics i tried to specify above. Might be worth to mention that i do like the boards to be kinda "bulky" due to the way i position my hands while gaming/typing so super small stuff is probably a no go.
> Thanks in advance for whatever help you guys can give me.


QuickFire TK would be a solid option.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> How many actually own the k60 or 90? The Corsair forums seem in abundance of complaints for issues with both models. As much as I wanted to like it I could not ignore this factor for the time being. I was hoping this next gen will relieve the problems riddled throughout both models.


As for how many people actually own either of those, a quick look in the membership spreadsheet says 41.


----------



## Pebruska

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky Shine II TKL
Price:less than 150
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes (white, blue)
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Preferably tkl or otherwise small, but full size will do fine
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):mainly typing, little gaming
USB/ PS2: Don't care
KRO: high
Macro keys (yes/ no): No
Media keys (yes/ no): Yes
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): Nordic, although usually you can find Nordic version of US layout, so any suggestion will do
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Brown


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Hi Guys! I was wondering if you could help me buy an 87 keycap set for my mech keyboard (Cherry MX switches)? It's got led light so I wasn't sure if the keycaps from wasdkeyboards would work or not, meaning would the led shine through the letters and such?

I know it's a little off topic but is this something we can to the OP as well?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Hi Guys! I was wondering if you could help me buy an 87 keycap set for my mech keyboard (Cherry MX switches)? It's got led light so I wasn't sure if the keycaps from wasdkeyboards would work or not, meaning would the led shine through the letters and such?
> 
> I know it's a little off topic but is this something we can to the OP as well?


It might be better to ask in the club, more people frequent that thread at the moment so you're more likely to get the help you need there.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It might be better to ask in the club, more people frequent that thread at the moment so you're more likely to get the help you need there.


Thank you for the advice!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It might be better to ask in the club, more people frequent that thread at the moment so you're more likely to get the help you need there.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the advice!
Click to expand...

You're welcome.


----------



## Ino.

I currently have a Steelseries 6Gv2 and am rather happy with its Cherry Blacks, but I'd like to have a backlit keyboard.

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: comparable in size to the 6Gv2
Price: 0-130€
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes (white is preferred, blue or green would be ok too)
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): I need the numpad, otherwise as small as possible
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): gaming
USB/ PS2: I don't care, I have PS2 adapters anyway
KRO: NKRO preferred
Macro keys (yes/ no): no
Media keys (yes/ no): no
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): DE








Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): cherry black or brown
*Noise level (high/low): low as possible
*Tactility (yes/ no): I don't care, can live with both
*Stiffness (high/ low): hm, guess low would be better, but I have honestly never tried anything else than the blacks

Curious what you guys can recommend


----------



## c1eric

Looking to purchase my first ever Mechanical keyboard and landed here at this forum as a complete noob. I've read the guide and some posts. I've decided on the CM Storm QuickFire Rapid and think the Brown switches sound best but would like your suggestions. I do game once in a while but not competitively and mostly use my keyboard for programming and writing documents.

According to the guide: "Cherry MX Brown switches are considered a middle ground between typing and "gaming" switches." So would this be a good fit?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I currently have a Steelseries 6Gv2 and am rather happy with its Cherry Blacks, but I'd like to have a backlit keyboard.
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: comparable in size to the 6Gv2
> Price: 0-130€
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes (white is preferred, blue or green would be ok too)
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): I need the numpad, otherwise as small as possible
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): gaming
> USB/ PS2: I don't care, I have PS2 adapters anyway
> KRO: NKRO preferred
> Macro keys (yes/ no): no
> Media keys (yes/ no): no
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): DE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): cherry black or brown
> *Noise level (high/low): low as possible
> *Tactility (yes/ no): I don't care, can live with both
> *Stiffness (high/ low): hm, guess low would be better, but I have honestly never tried anything else than the blacks
> 
> Curious what you guys can recommend


Check Cooler Master's EU branch and see if they'll have a DE version of the QuickFire TK with Black Switches. They don't offer Black Switches in the US layout though.

Another solid option would be the Mionix Zibal 60.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c1eric*
> 
> Looking to purchase my first ever Mechanical keyboard and landed here at this forum as a complete noob. I've read the guide and some posts. I've decided on the CM Storm QuickFire Rapid and think the Brown switches sound best but would like your suggestions. I do game once in a while but not competitively and mostly use my keyboard for programming and writing documents.
> 
> According to the guide: "Cherry MX Brown switches are considered a middle ground between typing and "gaming" switches." So would this be a good fit?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yes, though you may want to see if you could go to a Fry's, Best Buy, Microcenter, etc; and see if they have a Black Widow or Black Widow Stealth on display.

As that would let you try the keyswitches before you buy.

Alternatively, you could get a Switch Try pack from WASD Keyboards that has MX Blacks, Blues, Reds, & Browns in it.


----------



## c1eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Yes, though you may want to see if you could go to a Fry's, Best Buy, Microcenter, etc; and see if they have a Black Widow or Black Widow Stealth on display.
> As that would let you try the keyswitches before you buy.


A nearby Best Buy has the Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 Elite. What switch type would this be? Blue?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c1eric*
> 
> A nearby Best Buy has the Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 Elite. What switch type would this be? Blue?


Yep, they are often described as sounding like a clicky pen.

While this isn't 100% accurate, it definitely can give you a good idea as to what they sound like.

The browns will feel just about the same in terms of stiffness, but they will not click when you depress them halfway.


----------



## c1eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Yep, they are often described as sounding like a clicky pen.
> While this isn't 100% accurate, it definitely can give you a good idea as to what they sound like.
> 
> The browns will feel just about the same in terms of stiffness, but they will not click when you depress them halfway.


Do the blue click twice on one press? Halfway and all the way?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c1eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Yep, they are often described as sounding like a clicky pen.
> While this isn't 100% accurate, it definitely can give you a good idea as to what they sound like.
> 
> The browns will feel just about the same in terms of stiffness, but they will not click when you depress them halfway.
> 
> 
> 
> Do the blue click twice on one press? Halfway and all the way?
Click to expand...

Nope, just at the actuation point, they are silent after they are actuating. (unless you hammer them and bottom them out)


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Check Cooler Master's EU branch and see if they'll have a DE version of the QuickFire TK with Black Switches. They don't offer Black Switches in the US layout though.
> 
> Another solid option would be the Mionix Zibal 60.


Thanks!
The QuickFire TK only comes with Reds, Blues and Browns, which one of these would fit my needs most? After re-reading the Mechanical Keyboard Guide I'd guess the reds or browns would be best. Is there any downside to a tactile switch like the brown? Is it louder than the red?

Oh and also: Does the QuickFire TK have NKRO when used at the PS/2 port?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Check Cooler Master's EU branch and see if they'll have a DE version of the QuickFire TK with Black Switches. They don't offer Black Switches in the US layout though.
> 
> Another solid option would be the Mionix Zibal 60.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> The QuickFire TK only comes with Reds, Blues and Browns, which one of these would fit my needs most? After re-reading the Mechanical Keyboard Guide I'd guess the reds or browns would be best. Is there any downside to a tactile switch like the brown? Is it louder than the red?
> 
> Oh and also: Does the QuickFire TK have NKRO when used at the PS/2 port?
Click to expand...

MX Browns are tactile, so they'll feel slightly different to MX Blacks, you'll be able to feel when the key actuates, whereas MX Reds will just feel like lighter MX Blacks.

MX Browns aren't clicky like the MX Reds, so the noise from both switches should be comparable.


----------



## Traphix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> MX Browns are tactile, so they'll feel slightly different to MX Blacks, you'll be able to feel when the key actuates, whereas MX Reds will just feel like lighter MX Blacks.
> 
> MX Browns aren't clicky like the MX Reds, so the noise from both switches should be comparable.


MX Browns are hardly tactile, you can't feel it unless you press it very slowly and you're trying to find it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traphix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> MX Browns are tactile, so they'll feel slightly different to MX Blacks, you'll be able to feel when the key actuates, whereas MX Reds will just feel like lighter MX Blacks.
> 
> MX Browns aren't clicky like the MX Reds, so the noise from both switches should be comparable.
> 
> 
> 
> MX Browns are hardly tactile, you can't feel it unless you press it very slowly and you're trying to find it.
Click to expand...

Maybe if you have no feeling in your fingers...

I can easily tell the difference, you can feel in the increase in resistance halfway down the actuation.


----------



## Traphix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Maybe if you have no feeling in your fingers...
> 
> I can easily tell the difference, you can feel in the increase in resistance halfway down the actuation.


Maybe you need to brush up on what Tactile means for mechanical keyboards.. Referring to the bump, not a change in resistance.. Cherry MX Blues are Tactile.

You can hardly feel the "TACTILE" bump in cherry mx browns.. which is what I use..


----------



## Paradigm84

My point was the bump provides a little resistance to the force of your finger, hence why you can feel the bump, hence the concept of an actuation force and the peak actuation force being different for MX Browns.

I will agree that the bump is less detectable, but you can still feel it unless you hammer the keys and MX Browns are most definitely a tactile switch.


----------



## EPiiKK

http://www.silentrig.com/product/2450/tesoro-durandal-g1n-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-nordic-red-switch
http://www.silentrig.com/product/2463/rosewill-rk-9000re-mx-red-nordic

I'm going to pick up either one tomorrow, which one, is my question.
I really have limited options as there are two stores where i can get proper keyboards around here and the other one is more expensive and has only stuff like razer...








I think the rosewill looks better, but I've heard some people have had issues with the detachable cable and the usb plug degrading.
Also I've never heard of tesoro brand

Also sorry for not using the list provided in op, just found it useless in my case.


----------



## JCG

What an awesome thread!


*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Filco Majestouch-2 MX-Brown
*Price:*~£100
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not required, but willing to pay a bit extra for it. Ideally white, but any colour will do
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Mix of gaming and typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not required, but willing to pay a bit extra for it. Only because I've got so used to using them on my current KB
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Currently using MX-Blue (Razer Blackwidow). Want something quieter (I'm a night user), hence looking at Brown. Wouldn't might something even more quieter, but without loosing that mechanical feel, if you know what I mean ..
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> What an awesome thread!
> 
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Filco Majestouch-2 MX-Brown
> *Price:*~£100
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not required, but willing to pay a bit extra for it. Ideally white, but any colour will do
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Mix of gaming and typing
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not required, but willing to pay a bit extra for it. Only because I've got so used to using them on my current KB
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Currently using MX-Blue (Razer Blackwidow). Want something quieter (I'm a night user), hence looking at Brown. Wouldn't might something even more quieter, but without loosing that mechanical feel, if you know what I mean ..
> Thanks in advance!


I'd say that would be a good choice, you'd be surprised how well built it is.









As for making it a little quieter, maybe dampening rings which you could pick up from WASD, I'm not sure of any UK stores that stock them.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd say that would be a good choice, you'd be surprised how well built it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for making it a little quieter, maybe dampening rings which you could pick up from WASD, I'm not sure of any UK stores that stock them.


Yeah, I've seen multiple rave reviews about the build quality alone. Thanks for mentioning dampening rings. I had no idea you could do that! So before I plunge into my pocket for a Filco, I'm going to try using o-rings (might even double them) on the Blackwidow and change the WASD/arrow keys as well while I'm at it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd say that would be a good choice, you'd be surprised how well built it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for making it a little quieter, maybe dampening rings which you could pick up from WASD, I'm not sure of any UK stores that stock them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've seen multiple rave reviews about the build quality alone. Thanks for mentioning dampening rings. I had no idea you could do that! So before I plunge into my pocket for a Filco, I'm going to try using o-rings (might even double them) on the Blackwidow and change the WASD/arrow keys as well while I'm at it.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't try two of them, unless you want the actuation point of a chiclet keyboard.


----------



## JCG

Oh right. I'll stick to one then. Thanks again!


----------



## Paradigm84

No problem.


----------



## Skpe

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*: Qpad MK-50, CM Storm QuickFire Red/Black, TT eSports MEKA, etc.
*Price:* £60-90 ($90-$130)
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not needed
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Accept any
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Hardcore twitch FPS gaming only.
*USB/ PS2:* Either
*KRO:* Yes
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not needed
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Not needed
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Red/Black for fps gaming
**Noise level (high/low):* N/A
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Haven't used mech before, so, don't know my preference.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Same as above
I only hesitate when it comes to trying out Black vs Red, the stiff vs lighter key. I have no idea what I'd prefer, coming from a non Mech keyboard. The 'bells and whistles' do not appeal to me, it simply needs to function optimally. Size wise, smaller would be easier to travel with but isn't a deal breaker. Any advice appreciated, thanks for reading.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skpe*
> 
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*: Qpad MK-50, CM Storm QuickFire Red/Black, TT eSports MEKA, etc.
> *Price:* £60-90 ($90-$130)
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not needed
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Accept any
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Hardcore twitch FPS gaming only.
> *USB/ PS2:* Either
> *KRO:* Yes
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not needed
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Not needed
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Red/Black for fps gaming
> **Noise level (high/low):* N/A
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Haven't used mech before, so, don't know my preference.
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Same as above
> I only hesitate when it comes to trying out Black vs Red, the stiff vs lighter key. I have no idea what I'd prefer, coming from a non Mech keyboard. The 'bells and whistles' do not appeal to me, it simply needs to function optimally. Size wise, smaller would be easier to travel with but isn't a deal breaker. Any advice appreciated, thanks for reading.


I would pick up the CM Storm QuickFire Rapid with MX-Reds. MX-Black switches are too stiff for most, and the reds generally work for everyone. Though some folks want tactile switches or clicky ones, which in that case, they get Browns or Blues.

The heavier switches have a lower demographic of users.

The Thermaltake Meka is a good board, but it has an odd layout which may be hard to use for you.

The Q-Pad MK50 is not built as well as the other two boards, and isn't worth the price vs them.

The other option, would be a CM Storm Trigger which comes in around $110 USD, Amazon.co.uk had them for £89 but it was the MX-Black switch. It's only real advantages vs the QuickFire is that it has backlighting & Macro keys.


----------



## Skpe

Thank you for the reply!

So yes, Reds would be 'safer'. I'm happy with that choice, plus I am going to LAN soon so I could try someones Blacks there and maybe return the keyboard in case I really preferred it.

As for the build qualities, that's some solid advice I was hoping to hear! I'll veer off the Qpad.
CM Storm Quickfire Red vs Trigger, I'm happier to use the quickfire and not be fussed about backlighting and macro keys, saving myself some money. Those aren't an issue at all. Plus, the Quickfire Red does look quite nice with it's red borders anyway.

As for other options, just to be clear:
Steelseries 6Gv2. - Blacks also I think? Similar price range, compact, but I don't know much else about it.
Razer BlackWidow Stealth - similar again, only problem with this is that I can't find it being sold anywhere yet here for UK, whilst it is 'US' only keys too. Bit of a nuisance for ££ vs $$ ! So maybe not.


----------



## Paradigm84

If a small form factor board would be helpful you could also wait until the Filco Minila gets restocked here, it looks to be like a very nice keyboard.









Also according to my chart, MX Blacks are the least popular of the 4 most common switches (MX Blue, MX Brown, MX Red and MX Black).


----------



## CamSpy

I'm looking for 2 keyboards:

Backlighting: not necessary
Size: Full size (numpad is required)
Use: typing, programming
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: high
Macro keys (yes/ no): not necessary
Media keys (yes/ no): not necessary
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): I didn't use mech. keyboards tp determine what's good for typing all day, As I have read, Cherry MX Blue or Cherry MX brown would be for typing.
*Noise level (high/low): low is better

another one:

Backlighting: not necessary
Size: Full size (numpad is required)
Use: FPS gaming like BF3 and Crysis3
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: high
Macro keys (yes/ no): not necessary
Media keys (yes/ no): not necessary
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): can't decide MX Black or MX Red something that is best for FPS gaming like BF3 and Crysis3
*Tactility (yes/ no): not sure
*Stiffness (high/ low): not sure

What about Roccat Ryos MK Pro for gaming?

If possible, give me at least 2-3 options for each case, since I will be ordering internationally and it may be difficult to find the only model with shipping to my country.
Thanks in advance


----------



## spraypainthero

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Leopold Tenkeyless Tactile Touch but I'd prefer something cheaper.
Price: <$90
Backlighting: No
Size: Tenkeyless
Use: Gaming and typing
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: I tend to use a lot of keyboard shortcuts that use multiple modifier keys and I often play games that require a few button presses at a time. At least four or five keys would be nice.
Macro keys: No. They would be neat but not they're worth spending the extra money for.
Media keys: No
Layout: US
Switch type: Brown


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CamSpy*
> 
> I'm looking for 2 keyboards:
> 
> Backlighting: not necessary
> Size: Full size (numpad is required)
> Use: typing, programming
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO: high
> Macro keys (yes/ no): not necessary
> Media keys (yes/ no): not necessary
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): I didn't use mech. keyboards tp determine what's good for typing all day, As I have read, Cherry MX Blue or Cherry MX brown would be for typing.
> *Noise level (high/low): low is better
> 
> another one:
> 
> Backlighting: not necessary
> Size: Full size (numpad is required)
> Use: FPS gaming like BF3 and Crysis3
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO: high
> Macro keys (yes/ no): not necessary
> Media keys (yes/ no): not necessary
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): can't decide MX Black or MX Red something that is best for FPS gaming like BF3 and Crysis3
> *Tactility (yes/ no): not sure
> *Stiffness (high/ low): not sure
> 
> What about Roccat Ryos MK Pro for gaming?
> 
> If possible, give me at least 2-3 options for each case, since I will be ordering internationally and it may be difficult to find the only model with shipping to my country.
> Thanks in advance


For the first board, any basic MX based keyboard.

WASD Custom Keyboard, Leopold FC500R, Filco Majestouch 2, Ducky DK2108. I'd suggest the Ducky since it's the best in terms of value for your money. MX-Blues are louder than MX-Browns, so I would go with the MX-Browns.

For your second board, the Roccat is a little pricey, but a good board. On the other hand, you don't have much criteria to narrow down by. Switch wise, I'd pick up MX-Reds.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spraypainthero*
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Leopold Tenkeyless Tactile Touch but I'd prefer something cheaper.
> Price: <$90
> Backlighting: No
> Size: Tenkeyless
> Use: Gaming and typing
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO: I tend to use a lot of keyboard shortcuts that use multiple modifier keys and I often play games that require a few button presses at a time. At least four or five keys would be nice.
> Macro keys: No. They would be neat but not they're worth spending the extra money for.
> Media keys: No
> Layout: US
> Switch type: Brown


Cooler Master QuickFire Rapid with MX-Browns. $85.25


----------



## spraypainthero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spraypainthero*
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Leopold Tenkeyless Tactile Touch but I'd prefer something cheaper.
> Price: <$90
> Backlighting: No
> Size: Tenkeyless
> Use: Gaming and typing
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO: I tend to use a lot of keyboard shortcuts that use multiple modifier keys and I often play games that require a few button presses at a time. At least four or five keys would be nice.
> Macro keys: No. They would be neat but not they're worth spending the extra money for.
> Media keys: No
> Layout: US
> Switch type: Brown


I ended up buying a new longboard deck today and that means I'm going to have to save up again before I can afford a new keyboard so I figure since I'll be saving up anyway I may as well raise my budget. What the best tenkeyless with MX brown switches I can get if I raise my budget to $150?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spraypainthero*
> 
> I ended up buying a new longboard deck today and that means I'm going to have to save up again before I can afford a new keyboard so I figure since I'll be saving up anyway I may as well raise my budget. What the best tenkeyless with MX brown switches I can get if I raise my budget to $150?


Ducky DK9008G2 Pro TKL, Ducky Shine II TLK, Ducky YOTD.

The YOTD & Shine II are essentially the same board, except the YOTD board has extra markings on it to symbolize the Year of the Dragon.

The G2 Pro only has a backlit WASD key cluster instead of the whole board being backlit.

There is also the QuickFireTK from Cooler Master, which is just as good as the Shine II / YOTD, but lacks a few of the features in the backlight department (notable, the different baacklighting modes.)

Though, it's also a unique board, as it's a TLK with a num-pad.


----------



## spraypainthero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Ducky DK9008G2 Pro TKL, Ducky Shine II TLK, Ducky YOTD.
> 
> The YOTD & Shine II are essentially the same board, except the YOTD board has extra markings on it to symbolize the Year of the Dragon.
> The G2 Pro only has a backlit WASD key cluster instead of the whole board being backlit.
> 
> There is also the QuickFireTK from Cooler Master, which is just as good as the Shine II / YOTD, but lacks a few of the features in the backlight department (notable, the different baacklighting modes.)
> Though, it's also a unique board, as it's a TLK with a num-pad.


Thanks for the help. And did you mean to say the 9087G2 Pro TKL? I can't seem to find a TKL version of the 9008 and that seems to be the only difference. Also, to clarify, all three of those Ducky boards are functionally identical right? The only differences are aesthetic?


----------



## CamSpy

If i don't really need macros and fancy LED things, is there some better options for the money that Qpad MK-50 with Cherry Reds costs? I decided to buy this one but still thinking if it's the best one for me.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spraypainthero*
> 
> Thanks for the help. And did you mean to say the 9087G2 Pro TKL? I can't seem to find a TKL version of the 9008 and that seems to be the only difference. Also, to clarify, all three of those Ducky boards are functionally identical right? The only differences are aesthetic?


Yes, I meant the DK9087 G2 Pro TLK.

It was originally just gonna be the 9008G2 Pro TKL, but I told ducky to keep with the *087 naming scheme that other boards had. But now instead of people being mixed up when looking up the board, I just get mixed up in my head.

But yes, they're all the same feature wise. Just the backlighting difference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CamSpy*
> 
> If i don't really need macros and fancy LED things, is there some better options for the money that Qpad MK-50 with Cherry Reds costs? I decided to buy this one but still thinking if it's the best one for me.


Rosewill RK9000-RE or Ducky Zero DK2108


----------



## Pascual

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* logitech g510. I've been using the G15 (blue) for ages and I really like having the LCD screen.
*Price*: £100 Max
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes to backlighting, don't care about colour
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Don't mind
*Use (g/ typing etc)games/ programmin:* A mix of everything really but probably gaming the most
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* What?
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes!
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Nice to have but not necessary
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK I guess.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* I've never used a mechanical keyboard and I know people love em' but I'm not sure if I care enough to try them. So... maybe?
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Medium / not sure

Thanks in advance!


----------



## starmanwarz

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind*:CM Storm TK,Blackwidow tournament edition
*Price*:up tp 120 euros
*Backlighting* (yes (colour?)/ no )referable yes,not a must though.Dont care about color
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):TKL
*Use* (games/ programming/ typing etc):gaming
*USB/ PS2*:dunno
*KRO*:?
*Macro keys* (yes/ no):no
*Media keys* (yes/ no)referably yes,not a must
*Layout* (US/ ANSI, etc):whatever
*Switch type* (if not known complete the questions below):
**Noise leve*l (high/low):dont mind
**Tactility* (yes/ no):what's that?
**Stiffness* (high/ low)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd suggest a Quickfire TK or Quickfire Rapid, sorry for the delay of response, I've had no stable internet for the past few days.


----------



## frickfrock999

Price: *$125*
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): *No.*
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): *Full Size.*
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): *Gaming and Typing.*
USB/ PS2: *Either.*
KRO:*Doesn't matter.*
Macro keys (yes/ no): *No.*
Media keys (yes/ no): *No*.
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): *US.*

*Noise level (high/low): *Low*.
*Tactility (yes/ no): *Yes*.
*Stiffness (high/ low): *Whatever's less stiff than the IBM Model M.







*


----------



## Bullwinkel

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky DK9008G2 PRO, DK2108, or WASD v1
Price:<=$120
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): No
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full Size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Everything (FPS, RTS, MMO, typing, spreadsheets)
USB/ PS2: Either.
KRO: Yes
Macro keys (yes/ no): No
Media keys (yes/ no): No (not needed but would be nice)
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Brown (or Black)


----------



## whatsntomake

What I'm looking for is a quality product which provides the true typing experience/feeling that a mechanical keyboard should give.

Standardized Q/A
Any keyboards you currently have in mind:
*1) Filco
2) WASD
3) Ducky
4) Das
5) Rosewill (since it's supposedly a filco rebrand and made by costar)
*
Price: 100-300 USD
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): *No, but it would be nice. Even if I normally don't use it.*
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): *Full size*
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): *Typing and Gaming*
USB/ PS2: *USB*
KRO: *6(?) flexible on this one*
Macro keys (yes/ no): *No, but it would be nice*
Media keys (yes/ no): *Not required, but it would be nice*
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): *US ANSI*
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): *Brown, Blue (because I like the tactile feel). I'm open to try any type of switch though.*

I accidentally created this thread before I realized I could just ask on this thread.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1375100/first-mechanical-s-gone-suggestions-for-my-second-mechanical-keyboard

Basically in that thread I liken my previous Blackwidow Ultimate keyboard typing experience to the listening experience of a beats headphones. These aren't bad products but they are neither of exceptional quality nor do these products exemplify the true experience. I'm looking for that keyboard which can provide the true experience. I know "true experience" is a very vague concept but I'm trying to keep this short without rambling and I know that this concept is somewhat innately understood because we've already experienced that feeling by choosing to use mechanical keyboards over typical plastic domes.


----------



## B-rock

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* KBT Race
*Price:* $140
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not Needed
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or similar layout to KBT Race
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming mostly and some typing.
*USB/ PS2:* Doesn't Matter
*KRO:* Doesn't Matter
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Browns


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* KBT Race
> *Price:* $140
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not Needed
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or similar layout to KBT Race
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming mostly and some typing.
> *USB/ PS2:* Doesn't Matter
> *KRO:* Doesn't Matter
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Browns


KBT sounds good or a Filco Minila if you can find one.

You could always wait until May for the WASD v2 also.


----------



## Leito360

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: None.

Price: 0-200 USD

Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, Blue.

Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Fullsize, the numpad is a must.

Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and Typing.

USB/ PS2: USB

KRO: 3

Macro keys (yes/ no): No, but if it comes with them, there's no problem with that.

Media keys (yes/ no): Nop, but the same as above applies.

Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US

Switch type : Brown or red


----------



## YaLu

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Max Keyboard Durandal G1NL/eSport Edition.
*Price:* No budget, i want the best.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes (any colour).
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, RTS/MOBAs.
*USB/ PS2:* It's the same.
*KRO:* Full NKRO
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* not necessarily.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type:* probably Red Cherry MX, (Question: is good have a mixture of Cherry MX? like the eSport Edition)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leito360*
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: None.
> 
> Price: 0-200 USD
> 
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, Blue.
> 
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Fullsize, the numpad is a must.
> 
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and Typing.
> 
> USB/ PS2: USB
> 
> KRO: 3
> 
> Macro keys (yes/ no): No, but if it comes with them, there's no problem with that.
> 
> Media keys (yes/ no): Nop, but the same as above applies.
> 
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> 
> Switch type : Brown or red


Ducky Shine 2, Logitech G710+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YaLu*
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Max Keyboard Durandal G1NL/eSport Edition.
> *Price:* No budget, i want the best.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes (any colour).
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, RTS/MOBAs.
> *USB/ PS2:* It's the same.
> *KRO:* Full NKRO
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* not necessarily.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type:* probably Red Cherry MX, (Question: is good have a mixture of Cherry MX? like the eSport Edition)


Ducky Shine 2


----------



## jeroen228

Hello!

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky Zero DK2108, I would like a no bull**** keyboard. Prefferably no logo's, no extra usb or audio ports.
Pricerefferly as low as possible, ofcourse. Atleast nothing over the 150 euro's
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): no.
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Doesn't matter.
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming, typing.
USB/ PS2: Doesn't matter.
KRO: High.
Macro keys (yes/ no): no.
Media keys (yes/ no): no.
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Black or brown. _green Alps_

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pLuhhmm

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Nope
*Price:* $90-100
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, prefer white, but any is fine.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games. Mainly DotA 2 and CS.
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Yes. 6+
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Don't care
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low): Doesn't matter.*
**Tactility (yes/ no): Dunno*
**Stiffness (high/ low):* *Dunno*


----------



## CptChiggs

Price: 0 - $160
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): NO!
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): all three
USB/ PS2: PS2 (need for password reasons)
KRO: Full(or something close to)^^
Macro keys (yes/ no): not needed
Media keys (yes/ no): not needed
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US qwerty
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): blues or browns

I am suffering from keyboard addiction. Symptoms may include: shakes, intense research, headaches, terrible money decisions( aka empty-wallet)


----------



## Chronolf

Edited because I've already bought Filco Majestouch Ninja.


----------



## Sunii

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Razer Blackwidow 2013 or 2012
Price: $120 dollars max
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, prefer blue or green. However none or any other color is fine.
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Mainly gaming however will also do Programming/Typing
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: Yes. 6+
Macro keys (yes/ no): Not needed, but if there's a few I don't mind.
Media keys (yes/ no): No
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Brown/Blue/Red

Thank you


----------



## lechye

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Anything that's good and reliable
Price: 100 - 200
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, blue or white
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full Size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and Typing
USB/ PS2: Either
KRO: High as possible
Macro keys (yes/ no): No
Media keys (yes/ no): Yes
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Cherry MX Brown


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunii*
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Razer Blackwidow 2013 or 2012
> Price: $120 dollars max
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, prefer blue or green. However none or any other color is fine.
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Mainly gaming however will also do Programming/Typing
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO: Yes. 6+
> Macro keys (yes/ no): Not needed, but if there's a few I don't mind.
> Media keys (yes/ no): No
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Brown/Blue/Red
> 
> Thank you


CM Quickfire Pro, CM Storm Trigger, Maxkeyboard Nighthawk X8
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lechye*
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Anything that's good and reliable
> Price: 100 - 200
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, blue or white
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full Size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and Typing
> USB/ PS2: Either
> KRO: High as possible
> Macro keys (yes/ no): No
> Media keys (yes/ no): Yes
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Cherry MX Brown


Ducky Shine 2, Ducky Dragon, but bear in mind backlit keyboards can sometimes have keys go dim or out completely even on boards from the most reputable brands.


----------



## Paradigm84

Double post but whatever...

Sorry to those who have posted without getting any answers, it's been a busy couple of weeks, on the off chance that any of you see this, if you want to repost your answers to the questions I'll make sure to provide some suggestions.


----------



## GingertronMk1

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Currently between the Das Pro S and the G710. Black Widow Ultimate is however creeping into the picture.
Price: <£150
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Preferable but not necessary.
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size, probably.
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Predominantly games.
USB/ PS2: PS2
KRO: N
Macro keys (yes/ no): Preferable but not necessary.
Media keys (yes/ no): Not bothered.
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): UK.
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): MX Browns or Blues.
*Noise level (high/low): Not an issue
*Tactility (yes/ no): Yes.


----------



## DrPhD

*Price:* Nothing too extreme. $150 seems like a good upper limit.
*Size:* Full if possible
*Use*: Games and general use
*USB/ PS2:* USB preferred
*KRO:* good/high 6 or more would be lovely (not entirely sure USB limits it to 6 or not)
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* maybe
*Media keys (yes/ no):* maybe
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ISO (not sure what US means but I prefer the vertical Return key to ANSI)
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Never tried any of the good ones.
*Noise level (high/low):* low
*Tactility (yes/ no):* maybe?
*Stiffness (high/ low):* medium/low?

I recently killed my keyboard. It was of the low travel type which I quite enjoyed. I also enjoyed how easy it was to clean with a vacuum.
To sum it up I am looking for a good keyboard for gaming and general usage.
I have checked the other thread and some extra info on the switches, I have never tried any and will have no opportunity to do so but I believe the MX Black ones are probably more my style.
Maybe even red ones since I like low travel keys.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingertronMk1*
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Currently between the Das Pro S and the G710. Black Widow Ultimate is however creeping into the picture.
> Price: <£150
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Preferable but not necessary.
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size, probably.
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Predominantly games.
> USB/ PS2: PS2
> KRO: N
> Macro keys (yes/ no): Preferable but not necessary.
> Media keys (yes/ no): Not bothered.
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): UK.
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): MX Browns or Blues.
> *Noise level (high/low): Not an issue
> *Tactility (yes/ no): Yes.


Filco Majestouch-2, CM Storm Trigger, WASD V1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrPhD*
> 
> *Price:* Nothing too extreme. $150 seems like a good upper limit.
> *Size:* Full if possible
> *Use*: Games and general use
> *USB/ PS2:* USB preferred
> *KRO:* good/high 6 or more would be lovely (not entirely sure USB limits it to 6 or not)
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* maybe
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* maybe
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ISO (not sure what US means but I prefer the vertical Return key to ANSI)
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Never tried any of the good ones.
> *Noise level (high/low):* low
> *Tactility (yes/ no):* maybe?
> *Stiffness (high/ low):* medium/low?
> 
> I recently killed my keyboard. It was of the low travel type which I quite enjoyed. I also enjoyed how easy it was to clean with a vacuum.
> To sum it up I am looking for a good keyboard for gaming and general usage.
> I have checked the other thread and some extra info on the switches, I have never tried any and will have no opportunity to do so but I believe the MX Black ones are probably more my style.
> Maybe even red ones since I like low travel keys.


MX Reds actuate at the same point as the other popular MX switches.

Filco Majestouch-2, QPAD MK80, WASD V1 (or the V2 in May if you could live with a TKL)


----------



## DrPhD

Thanks for the reply, I will look into it.
The Corsair K70 looks interesting to me in terms of keeping it clean. Shame it's not out yet...


----------



## RZ Ezee

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: None really
Price: ~£100
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, don't mind what colour.
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full Size.
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and generally web browsing.
USB/ PS2: Either.
KRO: Don't really mind.
Macro keys (yes/ no): Yes
Media keys (yes/ no): Don't really mind
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): UK
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
*Noise level (high/low): Low
*Tactility (yes/ no): Don't mind.
*Stiffness (high/ low): Low


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RZ Ezee*
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: None really
> Price: ~£100
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, don't mind what colour.
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full Size.
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and generally web browsing.
> USB/ PS2: Either.
> KRO: Don't really mind.
> Macro keys (yes/ no): Yes
> Media keys (yes/ no): Don't really mind
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): UK
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
> *Noise level (high/low): Low
> *Tactility (yes/ no): Don't mind.
> *Stiffness (high/ low): Low


CM Storm Trigger, CM Quickfire Pro.


----------



## kepiinskii

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky DK2108 Zero / Ducky G2 Pro
Price: <£100 max
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): No, don't mind if it has backlighting though
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Preferably full size but TKL is fine too
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming, Game Dev, Video Editing
USB/ PS2: Either.
KRO: Medium-high
Macro keys (yes/ no): Would like, don't need
Media keys (yes/ no): Would like, don't need
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): UK
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Blue


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kepiinskii*
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky DK2108 Zero / Ducky G2 Pro
> Price: <£100 max
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): No, don't mind if it has backlighting though
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Preferably full size but TKL is fine too
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming, Game Dev, Video Editing
> USB/ PS2: Either.
> KRO: Medium-high
> Macro keys (yes/ no): Would like, don't need
> Media keys (yes/ no): Would like, don't need
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): UK
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Blue


Get the DK2108, price gives it a stronger value over the G2 Pro which has some fairly gimmicky features which are not exactly worth whiel.


----------



## kepiinskii

Thanks Tator, I was edging towards that one anywho but was unsure as I really only wanted it for the white caps, which I can get separately. Is there any big advantage to having pbt caps over the DK2108's abs caps?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kepiinskii*
> 
> Thanks Tator, I was edging towards that one anywho but was unsure as I really only wanted it for the white caps, which I can get separately. Is there any big advantage to having pbt caps over the DK2108's abs caps?


The ABS caps will maintain their contrast due to the pad printing (so the letters will be more visible) but the caps will become shiny quickly and slippery as your finger oils slowly eat away at the plastic (not enough to put holes in it, but still make the surface slippery & shiny.)

On the other hand, the PBT Keycaps will maintain their texture longer, but the lettering will "fade" and get darker over time. It's also darker to begin with. So you have less contrast to the keys, and if you're not a touch-typer or generally hard of sight, that might be a big issue for you.


----------



## kepiinskii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The ABS caps will maintain their contrast due to the pad printing (so the letters will be more visible) but the caps will become shiny quickly and slippery as your finger oils slowly eat away at the plastic (not enough to put holes in it, but still make the surface slippery & shiny.)
> 
> On the other hand, the PBT Keycaps will maintain their texture longer, but the lettering will "fade" and get darker over time. It's also darker to begin with. So you have less contrast to the keys, and if you're not a touch-typer or generally hard of sight, that might be a big issue for you.


Brilliant, thanks!


----------



## CtrlAltel1te

•Any keyboards you currently have in mind: CM STORM STEALTH, only not sure if they would ship it to Holland
•Price:<150
•Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):none, or red
•Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):Tenkeyless
•Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):Games
•USB/ PS2:can be both
•KRO:yes
•Macro keys (yes/ no):if extra yes but not neccesary
•Media keys (yes/ no):yes would be plus but again not neccesary
•Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US
•Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):Red

so the 2 options I found so far are from CM Storm, if you got any other reccomandations for me I could consider that would be great.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtrlAltel1te*
> 
> •Any keyboards you currently have in mind: CM STORM STEALTH, only not sure if they would ship it to Holland
> •Price:<150
> •Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):none, or red
> •Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):Tenkeyless
> •Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):Games
> •USB/ PS2:can be both
> •KRO:yes
> •Macro keys (yes/ no):if extra yes but not neccesary
> •Media keys (yes/ no):yes would be plus but again not neccesary
> •Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US
> •Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):Red
> 
> so the 2 options I found so far are from CM Storm, if you got any other reccomandations for me I could consider that would be great.


Take a look also at Coolermaster TK Quickfire, it is kinda half-tenkeyless in a sense with combined "arrow cluster / numpad" combo. It is still small enough compared to full-size keyboards. If you want tenkeyless to make it easily portable then another advantage of that keyboard is that the cable is detachable, making it a lot easier to transport than the keyboards where cable is firmly part of the keyboard. The red switch version has red backlight as well, other options are brown switches with white backlight and blue switches with blue backlight. It is available in multiple layouts, inclusing US-ANSI and various ISO layouts. Mine is, for example, Nordic.

With red switches mine was a bit on the loud side as I kept bottoming out so I added O rings to mine supressing the typing noise level substantially.


----------



## CptAsian

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=165
Price: Any
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Not Necessary; Don't Mind It
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Typing
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: Any
Macro keys (yes/ no): Not Necessary; Don't Mind It
Media keys (yes/ no): Not Necessary; Don't Mind It
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): MX Cherry Blue

I currently own a Ducky Shine II for my desktop, but I love it so much that I'm looking to get another mechanical keyboard for my laptop to use with schoolwork. I'd like it to match the laptop to some extent, so the ideal keyboard would be Mac compatible, have blue switches, white and blank keycaps, TKL (for the sake of space), and white (maybe blue) backlighting. If the keycaps are engraved, that's fine, if there's no backlighting, that's fine. The only three real necessities are the switch type, Mac compatibility, and the TKL layout. Sorry if that was repetitive. And if these options are just plain unreasonable, I'll just go with the keyboard that I've got in mind when it comes back in stock in a week or two. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=165
> Price: Any
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Not Necessary; Don't Mind It
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Typing
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO: Any
> Macro keys (yes/ no): Not Necessary; Don't Mind It
> Media keys (yes/ no): Not Necessary; Don't Mind It
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): MX Cherry Blue
> 
> I currently own a Ducky Shine II for my desktop, but I love it so much that I'm looking to get another mechanical keyboard for my laptop to use with schoolwork. I'd like it to match the laptop to some extent, so the ideal keyboard would be Mac compatible, have blue switches, white and blank keycaps, TKL (for the sake of space), and white (maybe blue) backlighting. If the keycaps are engraved, that's fine, if there's no backlighting, that's fine. The only three real necessities are the switch type, Mac compatibility, and the TKL layout. Sorry if that was repetitive. And if these options are just plain unreasonable, I'll just go with the keyboard that I've got in mind when it comes back in stock in a week or two. Thanks a bunch!


What about this?

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=185


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> What about this?
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=185


I saw that, but I noticed that it said, under OS Compatibility, Mac: No. Do you think that it would still work? If so, this would be perfect.


----------



## ephidrina

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: G710+ , Max Keyboard Nighthawk-X8 (if I can find on sale)
Price: $80-$110
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, any color
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming, mostly MOBA and MMO
USB/ PS2: Either
KRO: Not sure
Macro keys (yes/ no): Either
Media keys (yes/ no): Either, prefer 3.5 mm input as well
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): I've read browns are best for the types of games I play so browns I suppose.
*Noise level (high/low): Low
*Tactility (yes/ no): Yes
*Stiffness (high/ low): Low

Note: 3.5mm audio jacks are only a small bonus. While I do like them for my setup they aren't worth the $40 difference between the G710 and the Nighthawk X-8 for instance.


----------



## CtrlAltel1te

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Take a look also at Coolermaster TK Quickfire, it is kinda half-tenkeyless in a sense with combined "arrow cluster / numpad" combo. It is still small enough compared to full-size keyboards. If you want tenkeyless to make it easily portable then another advantage of that keyboard is that the cable is detachable, making it a lot easier to transport than the keyboards where cable is firmly part of the keyboard. The red switch version has red backlight as well, other options are brown switches with white backlight and blue switches with blue backlight. It is available in multiple layouts, inclusing US-ANSI and various ISO layouts. Mine is, for example, Nordic.
> 
> With red switches mine was a bit on the loud side as I kept bottoming out so I added O rings to mine supressing the typing noise level substantially.


Thanks for the tip but ordered a noppoo choc mini yesterday, seems exactly the size I was looking and not to expensive either.
CM Storms where still 355mm or 370mm and the noppoo one is +/- 310mm.
Also had a look at the manila but the little spacebar put me off and price.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> What about this?
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=185
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that, but I noticed that it said, under OS Compatibility, Mac: No. Do you think that it would still work? If so, this would be perfect.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> What about this?
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=185
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that, but I noticed that it said, under OS Compatibility, Mac: No. Do you think that it would still work? If so, this would be perfect.
Click to expand...

The main keys will likely work* but the command and Alt keys probably won't.

*I'm not guaranteeing it, buy at your own risk.


----------



## Solution

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* SteelSeries 7G Razer BlackWidow 2013
*Price:* < 130
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Preferably Yes
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing/Work + Gaming
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Medium
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US

*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Preferably High


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The main keys will likely work* but the command and Alt keys probably won't.
> 
> *I'm not guaranteeing it, buy at your own risk.


Thanks for that little snippet of info. I think I've come down to two options now. See which you like better.
One: Get this keyboard, and try to find a set of white keycaps. It'd be perfect, but quite expensive, which makes me hesitant. I've also haven't found a set 87 white keycaps in stock anywhere.
Two: Take my chances, save some money, and skip backlighting, and get the keyboard that you found.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The main keys will likely work* but the command and Alt keys probably won't.
> 
> *I'm not guaranteeing it, buy at your own risk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that little snippet of info. I think I've come down to two options now. See which you like better.
> One: Get this keyboard, and try to find a set of white keycaps. It'd be perfect, but quite expensive, which makes me hesitant. I've also haven't found a set 87 white keycaps in stock anywhere.
> Two: Take my chances, save some money, and skip backlighting, and get the keyboard that you found.
Click to expand...

Bear in mind if you can see the backlighting with keycaps that aren't built for backlighting, it will be very minimal (if you can see it at all).

Personally, I'd go for the one I suggested as you seem to be fond of the white blank keycaps, and getting some compatible keycaps will be very difficult if they even exist.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Bear in mind if you can see the backlighting with keycaps that aren't built for backlighting, it will be very minimal (if you can see it at all).
> 
> Personally, I'd go for the one I suggested as you seem to be fond of the white blank keycaps, and getting some compatible keycaps will be very difficult if they even exist.


Alright, thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## Paradigm84

No problem, let us know what you choose.


----------



## CptAsian

Okay, so I thought about this for a few hours, and I decided on the one with white keycaps. However, I stared at my desk for a while and thought that the backlight TKL would look just as nice. So, I'll ask this. Based on looks, should I get the keyboard with white keycaps to match the aluminum to match the laptop, or should I get the black one with backlighting to match the current keyboard and the keys on the laptop itself? So I'm also saying that I'll just forget about getting a separate set of keycaps.



The keyboard would sit about where the headphones are, at an angle, of course. When I'm not using it, I could slide it under the laptop stand to conserve desk space. Hopefully I can decide this time.


----------



## Paradigm84

Personally I'd still get the one with white keycaps, I wouldn't like getting a backlit keyboard for fear of not being able to get some replacement keycaps that I like when the stock ones get shiny.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Personally I'd still get the one with white keycaps, I wouldn't like getting a backlit keyboard for fear of not being able to get some replacement keycaps that I like when the stock ones get shiny.


Ah, good point. The blank keys will look nice as well. Ducky Pro it is! Now, I've just gotta do a whole lotta lawn mowing...


----------



## ephidrina

Figured I'd post this again at a better time of day.

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: G710+ , Max Keyboard Nighthawk-X8 (if I can find on sale)
Price: $80-$110
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, any color
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming, mostly MOBA and MMO
USB/ PS2: Either
KRO: Not sure
Macro keys (yes/ no): Either
Media keys (yes/ no): Either, prefer 3.5 mm input as well
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): I've read browns are best for the types of games I play so browns I suppose.
*Noise level (high/low): Low
*Tactility (yes/ no): Yes
*Stiffness (high/ low): Low

The media keys, macro keys and volume wheel aren't a huge thing for me but the volume wheel is nice once in a while. 3.5mm input is a small thing generally not worth the $40 between the G710 and x8.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ephidrina*
> 
> Figured I'd post this again at a better time of day.
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: G710+ , Max Keyboard Nighthawk-X8 (if I can find on sale)
> Price: $80-$110
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, any color
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming, mostly MOBA and MMO
> USB/ PS2: Either
> KRO: Not sure
> Macro keys (yes/ no): Either
> Media keys (yes/ no): Either, prefer 3.5 mm input as well
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): I've read browns are best for the types of games I play so browns I suppose.
> *Noise level (high/low): Low
> *Tactility (yes/ no): Yes
> *Stiffness (high/ low): Low
> 
> The media keys, macro keys and volume wheel aren't a huge thing for me but the volume wheel is nice once in a while. 3.5mm input is a small thing generally not worth the $40 between the G710 and x8.


I looked at both of the keyboards that you had in mind, and they both look pretty solid, except for the Logitech being known to have sometimes faulty LED's. Other than that, I suppose it really just comes down to what you're willing to pay. I haven't really found anything else that would be in your price range, so I'd say go with one of those two. Personally, I think that I'd go with the Logitech because of the price. However, you may want to get a second opinion because I'm no pro at keyboard hunting.


----------



## Paradigm84

Of those two I'd go for the X8, but you should also look at the CM Storm Trigger and CM Storm Quick Fire Pro.


----------



## ephidrina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Of those two I'd go for the X8, but you should also look at the CM Storm Trigger and CM Storm Quick Fire Pro.


How about a Quickfire TK? Full illumination is something I'd really like. Now only if the TK with Brown switches was available anywhere...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ephidrina*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Of those two I'd go for the X8, but you should also look at the CM Storm Trigger and CM Storm Quick Fire Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> How about a Quickfire TK? Full illumination is something I'd really like. Now only if the TK with Brown switches was available anywhere...
Click to expand...

That's a good option, but I didn't put it down because you said you wanted a full size board.


----------



## ephidrina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That's a good option, but I didn't put it down because you said you wanted a full size board.


Yeah I'm beginning to wonder how much I really need full size. I figure for as little as I use the Home keys and Arrow keys I can just use the FN keys once in a while.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ephidrina*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That's a good option, but I didn't put it down because you said you wanted a full size board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm beginning to wonder how much I really need full size. I figure for as little as I use the Home keys and Arrow keys I can just use the FN keys once in a while.
Click to expand...

A TKL board has the Home keys and arrow keys, just not the right hand number block.


----------



## ephidrina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> A TKL board has the Home keys and arrow keys, just not the right hand number block.


Right, the Quickfire TK isn't a true TKL. It's more of a hybrid with the numpad mixed with the home and arrow keys.


----------



## WonderMutt

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky DK9008G2 PRO Blue OCN Edition LINK
Price: Cheap as possible (Strictly for work)
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Doesn't matter
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full Size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): typing, programming
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: Doesn't matter
Macro keys (yes/ no): not necessary
Media keys (yes/ no): not necessary
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Browns / Blues
*Noise level (high/low): low (but can get o-rings to quite it down)
*Tactility (yes/ no): yes
*Stiffness (high/ low): Either
I just got a CM QuickFire TK for home and I love it. It was my first mechanical keyboard and I love it so much I'm looking for something for work. I do system configuration, so a lot of typing, some programming. Because it is for work, I don't need any backlighting, macro keys, media key, etc (I can't install anything on my work computer, so software doesn't help). My TK has blue switches and I love the feel of those, but they might be a bit loud for my office, so ideally I'm looking at browns, but I can buy o-rings from WASD to quite a board down if it happens to have blues.

I really love the OCN Ducky board (for how it looks and all), but I'm looking to see if there are any cheaper options since it is just for my work computer.

Thanks for the suggestions, all!!


----------



## SchmoSalt

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM Trigger
*Price:* <$90
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes (Red, Yellow, White, Blue)
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Programming, Games
*USB/ PS2:* Either
*KRO:* High
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Don't care
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Don't care
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown or Blue


----------



## barkinos98

Any keyboards you currently have in mindas, QuickFire Rapid and G710+
Price:up to $150
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no )lease; anything but blue is fine by me.
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Would prefer full, but can use TKL
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):Gaming and Typing, 50% to 50%
USB/ PS2:USB
KRO:meh, not so important for me
Macro keys (yes/ no):wouldn't say no if there is, but not looking for them
Media keys (yes/ no):yes if i can program it and doesnt require me pressing a random fn key
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US forever, the tiny left shift on ISO bothers me a lot.
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): MX Blue/Brown
*Noise level (high/low):Low
*Tactility (yes/ no):Sure, why not








*Stiffness (high/ low): something that doesnt give the same feeling as i'm typing onto a table is fine by me.

after completing this form, the G710+ seems like the best bet for me. the das (Ultimate+tactile) convinced me for its quality and the Rapid is just $60-70. but thats the thing, cant decide between the three, lol. the BWU is also interesting, and it seems so that razer improved the quality and such.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mindas, QuickFire Rapid and G710+
> Price:up to $150
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no )lease; anything but blue is fine by me.
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Would prefer full, but can use TKL
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):Gaming and Typing, 50% to 50%
> USB/ PS2:USB
> KRO:meh, not so important for me
> Macro keys (yes/ no):wouldn't say no if there is, but not looking for them
> Media keys (yes/ no):yes if i can program it and doesnt require me pressing a random fn key
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US forever, the tiny left shift on ISO bothers me a lot.
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): MX Blue/Brown
> *Noise level (high/low):Low
> *Tactility (yes/ no):Sure, why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stiffness (high/ low): something that doesnt give the same feeling as i'm typing onto a table is fine by me.
> 
> after completing this form, the G710+ seems like the best bet for me. the das (Ultimate+tactile) convinced me for its quality and the Rapid is just $60-70. but thats the thing, cant decide between the three, lol. the BWU is also interesting, and it seems so that razer improved the quality and such.


Also consider the CM Storm Trigger.


----------



## phez33

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Das, G710
Price: 120-170
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): does not matter.
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full > TKL
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):Gaming
USB/ PS2:USB
KRO: not low
Macro keys (yes/ no): not required
Media keys (yes/ no): programmable ones a plus
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Brown
*Noise level (high/low): irrelevant
*Tactility (yes/ no): yes
*Stiffness (high/ low): unsure


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phez33*
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Das, G710
> Price: 120-170
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): does not matter.
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full > TKL
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):Gaming
> USB/ PS2:USB
> KRO: not low
> Macro keys (yes/ no): not required
> Media keys (yes/ no): programmable ones a plus
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Brown
> *Noise level (high/low): irrelevant
> *Tactility (yes/ no): yes
> *Stiffness (high/ low): unsure


If you like the looks of the G710, I would get it.

I'd pass on the Das, other boards offer the same feature set but better build quality or the same price or less in select sales.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Price: Lower is better
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): White
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL (I like the 10 key with arrow pad built in too, if not more)
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): All of the above
USB/ PS2: Both?
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
*Noise level (high/low): meh, lower is better?
*Tactility (yes/ no): Only ever used rubber, was thinking about browns.
*Stiffness (high/ low): Low


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Price: Lower is better
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): White
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL (I like the 10 key with arrow pad built in too, if not more)
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): All of the above
> USB/ PS2: Both?
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
> *Noise level (high/low): meh, lower is better?
> *Tactility (yes/ no): Only ever used rubber, was thinking about browns.
> *Stiffness (high/ low): Low


CM Storm QuickFire TK w/ MX Browns.

White backlight, option to switch between having a num-pad and the standard Arrow + PGUP/PGDN/Home/End/Ins/Del keys.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Price: Lower is better
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): White
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL (I like the 10 key with arrow pad built in too, if not more)
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): All of the above
> USB/ PS2: Both?
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
> *Noise level (high/low): meh, lower is better?
> *Tactility (yes/ no): Only ever used rubber, was thinking about browns.
> *Stiffness (high/ low): Low
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> CM Storm QuickFire TK w/ MX Browns.
> 
> White backlight, option to switch between having a num-pad and the standard Arrow + PGUP/PGDN/Home/End/Ins/Del keys.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I would also suggest the TX w/MX Browns. I had the TK with MX Blues and really liked it, but I found that for me personally, I have to have a full keyboard to be most productive (as I don't really game), but the TK was an awesome keyboard for the money, great build quality and very solid feel.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Wow, the M Storm QuickFire TK w/ MX Browns looks perfect. Thanks a bunch guys! I checked out the TX as well but would rather go with the TK. The only problem is I can't seem to find it for sale anywhere... By any chance do you know where I can actually pick one up?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Wow, the M Storm QuickFire TK w/ MX Browns looks perfect. Thanks a bunch guys! I checked out the TX as well but would rather go with the TK. The only problem is I can't seem to find it for sale anywhere... By any chance do you know where I can actually pick one up?


You can get it open box from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B007VDOOBU/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all, or new.

New you will have to wait till it comes in stock though.

Or you could get it direct from Cooler Master's web store.

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-tk-mechanical-gaming-keyboard/

You'll still have to wait up to a month for it to be back in stock though.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> You can get it open box from Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B007VDOOBU/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all, or new.
> 
> New you will have to wait till it comes in stock though.
> 
> Or you could get it direct from Cooler Master's web store.
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-tk-mechanical-gaming-keyboard/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll still have to wait up to a month for it to be back in stock though.


Thanks again! the first link isn't the TK version I was looking for but I did shoot the CM store an email. You guys do a great job in here!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Thanks again! the first link isn't the TK version I was looking for but I did shoot the CM store an email. You guys do a great job in here!


We try.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Thanks again! the first link isn't the TK version I was looking for but I did shoot the CM store an email. You guys do a great job in here!


Paradigm does more than me, so make sure to give him your thanks.









I just help out when I can.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Thanks again! the first link isn't the TK version I was looking for but I did shoot the CM store an email. You guys do a great job in here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paradigm does more than me, so make sure to give him your thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just help out when I can.
Click to expand...

Your help is appreciated still!

Also, where's reaper~ at? Busy with editing?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Your help is appreciated still!
> 
> Also, where's reaper~ at? Busy with editing?


We sold him to Germany so we could get MX-Clear switches in a more broad availability.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Your help is appreciated still!
> 
> Also, where's reaper~ at? Busy with editing?
> 
> 
> 
> We sold him to Germany so we could get MX-Clear switches in a more broad availability.
Click to expand...

A sad but justifiable loss.


----------



## airbornek

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: CM storm quickfire rapid (nice, but not full size), I've looked at a lot of other keyboards.. I won't bother listing them out, I'll just say that I'm looking for something with a high build quality that will last a while, looks nice, can work equally well for gaming and typing, and performs well on a day to day basis.
Price: 70-130 (willing to spend a little more if it's worth it)
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Would be a nice, but not required (not a blindingly bright color)
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size would be preferable
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming mostly, little typing/programming as well
USB/ PS2: Capable of using both (USB to PS2)
KRO: FKRO
Macro keys (yes/ no): Not needed but would be nice to have
Media keys (yes/ no): I would prefer to have them (at least volume up/down)
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): I am still a little undecided on this... Right now it's Brown>Red>Black (suggestions from personal experience would be nice... I am planning to mostly game, but I also like to type without a lot of finger fatigue.. And I'm not sure if the tactile feedback from Browns would be good or bad as I've never tried them before)
Side notes.. I play mostly fps games (bf3, css, etc..). This is my first mechanical keyboard (although I have used a friends 7g with MX Blacks a while back.. I can't remember if the key pressure was too high though)
Any suggestions would be highly appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## Tadaen Sylvermane

Looking to try a mech board out to see what all the fuss is about. I've only messed with one once before and it was loud as hell, prefer quiet as possible so I guess that means nothing with blues.
Games, regular typing, possible linux self teaching and all. Been using microsoft ergonomic split boards for years but ready to go back to standard.

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: People seem to like the Ducky and Das. This looks promising though http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,fullsize&pid=fc500rlab
Price: Max 150 us.
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Would like blue or adjustable if possible.
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games
USB/ PS2: USB preferred although I do have a single PS2 port on the motherboard I could use.
KRO:
Macro keys (yes/ no): No
Media keys (yes/ no): If available
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US standard
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): From what I read on elitekeyboards.com black or brown.
*Noise level (high/low): Low
*Tactility (yes/ no): Yes
*Stiffness (high/ low): Low


----------



## airbornek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tadaen Sylvermane*
> 
> Looking to try a mech board out to see what all the fuss is about. I've only messed with one once before and it was loud as hell, prefer quiet as possible so I guess that means nothing with blues.
> Games, regular typing, possible linux self teaching and all. Been using microsoft ergonomic split boards for years but ready to go back to standard.
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: People seem to like the Ducky and Das. This looks promising though http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,fullsize&pid=fc500rlab
> Price: Max 150 us.
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Would like blue or adjustable if possible.
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games
> USB/ PS2: USB preferred although I do have a single PS2 port on the motherboard I could use.
> KRO:
> Macro keys (yes/ no): No
> Media keys (yes/ no): If available
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US standard
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): From what I read on elitekeyboards.com black or brown.
> *Noise level (high/low): Low
> *Tactility (yes/ no): Yes
> *Stiffness (high/ low): Low


If you are looking for tactile feedback with low stiffness and low noise level then you need the Cherry MX Brown keys..
The black keys do not have a tactile switch, and require more effort to push than Browns or Reds...
This guide is very helpful.. I would reccomend checking it out http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide
Ducky and Das are both very good companies for mechanical keyboards
I would reccomend the Ducky DK9008 Shine II Mechanical Keyboard Blue LED Backlit (Brown Cherry MX)
It sounds exactly what you are looking for...
However, it is one of the harder keyboards to find, as they are not sold through amazon/newegg... you will have to shop around to find someone who has it in stock and is willing to ship to the US.
The Linear Force Keyboard also looks nice... however, there doesn't really seem to be any reviews on it, and if you're going to spend $90 on a keyboard you want to see if it performs well or not...
Also, that website seems to be out of stock on the Brown switches... they only have Black and Red ones.
Black switches are awesome for gaming, but can cause finger fatigue after long sessions and are not really the best for general everyday typing..
I would also check out the Tesoro Durandal Ultimate G1NL LED Backlit Mechanical Gaming Keyboard
http://www.amazon.com/Tesoro-Durandal-Ultimate-G1NL-Mechanical/dp/B007FL2794

Good luck!


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tadaen Sylvermane*
> 
> Looking to try a mech board out to see what all the fuss is about. I've only messed with one once before and it was loud as hell, prefer quiet as possible so I guess that means nothing with blues.
> Games, regular typing, possible linux self teaching and all. Been using microsoft ergonomic split boards for years but ready to go back to standard.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Requirements
> 
> 
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: People seem to like the Ducky and Das. This looks promising though http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,fullsize&pid=fc500rlab
> Price: Max 150 us.
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Would like blue or adjustable if possible.
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games
> USB/ PS2: USB preferred although I do have a single PS2 port on the motherboard I could use.
> KRO:
> Macro keys (yes/ no): No
> Media keys (yes/ no): If available
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US standard
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): From what I read on elitekeyboards.com black or brown.
> *Noise level (high/low): Low
> *Tactility (yes/ no): Yes
> *Stiffness (high/ low): Low


Personally, I would recommend one of two keyboards, either the Ducky DK9008G2 PRO with MX Reds or the CM Storm QuickFire Pro.

I don't have the OCN Ducky, but I do have a Ducky Shine II with MX Blues and it is amazing, the best keyboard I've ever owned. I've never tried MX Red switches, but from what you were saying, it sounds like they would be a very good switch for you.

At work I have the CM Storm QF Pro with MX Browns and it is really nice as well. I did put o-rings on it to silence it (you can buy them HERE for pretty cheap) and with the o-rings it is nice and quiet. I work in a very quiet office and I don't have any problems with the sounds of the MX Browns, and once I got used to them, I have found I am typing quite a bit faster now.

I would suggest either the MX Reds or MX Browns from what you described, however, if you go with the Browns, I would suggest taking the time to put some o-rings on them. While stock, they are quieter than MX Blues, they still have a louder sound than most keyboards, but it is all from the keys bottoming out, putting the o-rings on kills almost all of the sound from the keys and also makes the key travel less, making them even quicker and easier to type on.

Hope that helps, good luck!


----------



## Serephucus

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: _Logitech G710+, Corsair K95_
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): _Yes, white_
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): _Full size (Or Trigger TK style)_
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): _A bit of everything_
Media keys (yes/ no): _Yes, dedicated_
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): _ISO (UK)_
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): _Blue, Green_

Any help would be great with this one guys.

Any questions not answered, assume it doesn't matter. The two I've already been looking at have everything I want, bar one. (both wrong switch type).


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serephucus*
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: _Logitech G710+, Corsair K95_
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): _Yes, white_
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): _Full size (Or Trigger TK style)_
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): _A bit of everything_
> Media keys (yes/ no): _Yes, dedicated_
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): _ISO (UK)_
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): _Blue, Green_
> 
> Any help would be great with this one guys.
> 
> Any questions not answered, assume it doesn't matter. The two I've already been looking at have everything I want, bar one. (both wrong switch type).


Also consider the Ducky Shine II which is available with MX Blues.


----------



## Serephucus

^ I have. Unfortunately, it's missing dedicated media keys (which virtually none of the bigger names in mech. keyboards seem to do).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serephucus*
> 
> ^ I have. Unfortunately, it's missing dedicated media keys (which virtually none of the bigger names in mech. keyboards seem to do).


It has media keys, you just need to hit FN and one of the corresponding F# keys.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serephucus*
> 
> ^ I have. Unfortunately, it's missing dedicated media keys (which virtually none of the bigger names in mech. keyboards seem to do).


Ah I missed that, is there any particular reason you want the click of the blue/ green switches over browns?

And I can't seem to think of any board that has all of those quantities, the Ducky has the layout, size and backlighting but not the media keys (although an addon program could make up for that), the Maxkeyboard Nighthawk M7 has the backlighting, switch type, media keys but not the UK layout and the G710+ has the layout, media keys, backlighting but not the switch.


----------



## Serephucus

I just prefer them. I'm using Browns at the moment, and I'll probably switch to a G710+ if nothing else shows up, but I really like both the sound and feel of Blues.

I've been looking at this for a while, and I'm reasonably sure something like this doesn't exist (yet), I just figured I'd see if anyone else here had heard of anything. Also, to clear up any confusion, I don't count FN keys as dedicated. I mean separate play/pause, etc. buttons.

It's getting to the point where I'm tempted to pick up a K95 and just try soldering my own switches, though I can't find any teardown pictures online, so I've no idea how the internals are done.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serephucus*
> 
> I just prefer them. I'm using Browns at the moment, and I'll probably switch to a G710+ if nothing else shows up, but I really like both the sound and feel of Blues.
> 
> I've been looking at this for a while, and I'm reasonably sure something like this doesn't exist (yet), I just figured I'd see if anyone else here had heard of anything. Also, to clear up any confusion, I don't count FN keys as dedicated. I mean separate play/pause, etc. buttons.
> 
> It's getting to the point where I'm tempted to pick up a K95 and just try soldering my own switches, though I can't find any teardown pictures online, so I've no idea how the internals are done.


Maxkeyboard said they'll be bringing out UK keyboards in their next generation, but that's not until next year so I'd probably go for the G710+.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serephucus*
> 
> It's getting to the point where I'm tempted to pick up a K95 and just try soldering my own switches, though I can't find any teardown pictures online, so I've no idea how the internals are done.


Yeah, I love everything about the K95, but I don't think I'd like MX Reds, I really love MX Blues and MX Browns with O-rings work well for me at work (in a very, very quiet office where Blues aren't an option), but I just don't think I'd like the Reds. I've never tried them, but I like the feel of Blues and Browns, and I love the sound of Blues.

I know how you feel, I was looking for something along the same lines as you and finally settled on the Ducky Shine 2 because I couldn't find something that matched exactly what I wanted, but the Ducky has MX Blues and is backlit orange, and frankly, I've gotten used to the FN+F key for the media stuff, so now the Ducky is working great for me.


----------



## Jedson3614

I just bought the Corsair K70 it is one of the best keyboards i have ever seen. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## Serephucus

Thanks for all the input. I know for a fact I don't like reds unfortunately, as I've had the opportunity to try a K90, so for the moment at least Corsair boards are out. I won't be picking something else up for at least a month (funding) so who knows? Maybe someone will bring something to market between now and then. I did actually manage to find someone stocking a white backlit, UK layout, MX Blue Ducky, so that's another option.


----------



## amondray

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: I've heard of the Razer Blackwidow and Ducky Shine
Price: Under $100 if possible
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games and Typing/general use
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO:
Macro keys (yes/ no): Not necessary
Media keys (yes/ no): Not necessary, but would be cool
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Thinking brown, but I've never actually tried a mechanical keyboard of any kind!
*Noise level (high/low): Low-ish
*Tactility (yes/ no): Yes
*Stiffness (high/ low):

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Hi there chaps,

I'm looking for a budget, no frills keyboard and mouse combo for average daily use. I only want 2 things from the combo:

1) Wireless
2) Full-size keyboard

Thanks









Any keyboards you currently have in mind: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251170224553
Price: $20, not more than $30
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): No
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games and typing
USB/ PS2: Any
KRO: Don't know what this is
Macro keys (yes/ no): No
Media keys (yes/ no): No
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): QWERTY
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
*Noise level (high/low): Any
*Tactility (yes/ no): Any
*Stiffness (high/ low): Any


----------



## sirroman

First Mechanical I'm hoping to buy =)

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: None
Price: As cheap as it can be (my currency is cheap compared to USD, so it can get very expensive quickly for me, also, I may need to pay for the international shipping)
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): No.
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Writing and Light Gaming (not competitive)
USB/ PS2: PS2 if possible, but it can be USB if it's better/cheaper
KRO: NKRO if possible, 6KRO if not?
Macro keys (yes/ no): No
Media keys (yes/ no): Yes, if possible. But I can deal with not having those.
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Blue, I remember the old (and loud) keyboards and I really liked the feel of those, blue seems to be closer to that.


----------



## yahoowizard

Any keyboards you currently have in mindas Ultimate, CM Storm Rapid, Ducky Shine II
Price:Under 130
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): No preference
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): 30 percent games, 70 percent typing
USB/ PS2:USB
KRO:No preference
Macro keys (yes/ no): No
Media keys (yes/ no): Yes
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Blue or Brown, Blue preferred

Also am sort of looking for a blank keyboard


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amondray*
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: I've heard of the Razer Blackwidow and Ducky Shine
> Price: Under $100 if possible
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games and Typing/general use
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO:
> Macro keys (yes/ no): Not necessary
> Media keys (yes/ no): Not necessary, but would be cool
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Thinking brown, but I've never actually tried a mechanical keyboard of any kind!
> *Noise level (high/low): Low-ish
> *Tactility (yes/ no): Yes
> *Stiffness (high/ low):
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide!


Ducky Shine will be a little expensive for your budget I think, I'd suggest taking a look at some of Cooler Master's offerings such as the Quick Fire Rapid.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Hi there chaps,
> 
> I'm looking for a budget, no frills keyboard and mouse combo for average daily use. I only want 2 things from the combo:
> 
> 1) Wireless
> 2) Full-size keyboard
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251170224553
> Price: $20, not more than $30
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): No
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games and typing
> USB/ PS2: Any
> KRO: Don't know what this is
> Macro keys (yes/ no): No
> Media keys (yes/ no): No
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): QWERTY
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
> *Noise level (high/low): Any
> *Tactility (yes/ no): Any
> *Stiffness (high/ low): Any


Logitech K270/ K360? Sorry, I'm not as familiar with non-mechanical keyboards.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirroman*
> 
> First Mechanical I'm hoping to buy =)
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: None
> Price: As cheap as it can be (my currency is cheap compared to USD, so it can get very expensive quickly for me, also, I may need to pay for the international shipping)
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): No.
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Writing and Light Gaming (not competitive)
> USB/ PS2: PS2 if possible, but it can be USB if it's better/cheaper
> KRO: NKRO if possible, 6KRO if not?
> Macro keys (yes/ no): No
> Media keys (yes/ no): Yes, if possible. But I can deal with not having those.
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Blue, I remember the old (and loud) keyboards and I really liked the feel of those, blue seems to be closer to that.


CM Storm Trigger/ Quick Fire Pro? Both have backlighting but if you don't want to use it then you could turn it off, a more specific price would be useful.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahoowizard*
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mindas Ultimate, CM Storm Rapid, Ducky Shine II
> Price:Under 130
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): No preference
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): 30 percent games, 70 percent typing
> USB/ PS2:USB
> KRO:No preference
> Macro keys (yes/ no): No
> Media keys (yes/ no): Yes
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Blue or Brown, Blue preferred
> 
> Also am sort of looking for a blank keyboard


I can only really think of the Ducky DK9087G2 PRO TKL that comes with the option of blank keys in the TKL size, but they come with blank white keycaps, not sure if that was the colour you wanted or blank black?


----------



## sirroman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> CM Storm Trigger/ Quick Fire Pro? Both have backlighting but if you don't want to use it then you could turn it off, a more specific price would be useful.


My bad. I wanted to pay sub-100$ prices, 120$ tops. I saw the CM offerings but I wanted to find something cheaper elsewhere (since I don't need backlightning and such)

You know... to me, shipping is a problem, I suppose it can cost upwards of 40$ as mentioned here http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/customer_service.php#17.

So a 80$ keyboard would be pretty much the maximum I would pay, supposing a 40$ shipping cost, maybe more if I can track a nice online store.

---

Actually, what are the stores you usually see people buying from? What stores you have a good personal experience with?


----------



## villain

I'm currently on the fence about getting a QuickFire TK (MX Brown) or a K70 (MX Red). Ducky/Filco keyboards aren't available over here.

Features, price and availability aren't a problem. I like them both the same, it all comes down to the switches. I've only tried blues so far and I didn't like their odd reset point. I know how the other switches compare (in theory). Browns seem to be the best all-around switches, but I'm tempted to try reds. Any advice?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Hi there chaps,
> 
> I'm looking for a budget, no frills keyboard and mouse combo for average daily use. I only want 2 things from the combo:
> 
> 1) Wireless
> 2) Full-size keyboard
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251170224553
> Price: $20, not more than $30
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): No
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games and typing
> USB/ PS2: Any
> KRO: Don't know what this is
> Macro keys (yes/ no): No
> Media keys (yes/ no): No
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): QWERTY
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
> *Noise level (high/low): Any
> *Tactility (yes/ no): Any
> *Stiffness (high/ low): Any


Yeah, your best bet is going to be the Logitech MK320. I'm not going to lie, I have the predecessor to this, the MK250, and they are flimsy. However, I've had mine for about 5 years and never had any issues with either the keyboard or the mouse. So long as you aren't carting them around with a laptop and you aren't the type of person to slam them on your desk out of frustration, they should serve you just fine as a nice, cheap key/mouse combo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirroman*
> 
> First Mechanical I'm hoping to buy =)
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: None
> Price: As cheap as it can be (my currency is cheap compared to USD, so it can get very expensive quickly for me, also, I may need to pay for the international shipping)
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): No.
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Writing and Light Gaming (not competitive)
> USB/ PS2: PS2 if possible, but it can be USB if it's better/cheaper
> KRO: NKRO if possible, 6KRO if not?
> Macro keys (yes/ no): No
> Media keys (yes/ no): Yes, if possible. But I can deal with not having those.
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Blue, I remember the old (and loud) keyboards and I really liked the feel of those, blue seems to be closer to that.


I'd say your best bet would be a Ducky Zero. Seems to have all the features you want and the price is pretty good, considering the quality. I have a Ducky Shine 2 and I absolutely love it, but then the prices are getting way out of your range, and it has backlighting, which you said you didn't need.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahoowizard*
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mindas Ultimate, CM Storm Rapid, Ducky Shine II
> Price:Under 130
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): No preference
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): 30 percent games, 70 percent typing
> USB/ PS2:USB
> KRO:No preference
> Macro keys (yes/ no): No
> Media keys (yes/ no): Yes
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Blue or Brown, Blue preferred
> 
> Also am sort of looking for a blank keyboard


I would say go with Ducky Keyboard - DK1087-CELLB Tenkeyless ABS MX Blue and then get a set of blank keycaps from WASD Keyboards. Comes in under $100 before shipping and like I've said before, you really can't beat Ducky's quality.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> I'm currently on the fence about getting a QuickFire TK (MX Brown) or a K70 (MX Red). Ducky/Filco keyboards aren't available over here.
> 
> Features, price and availability aren't a problem. I like them both the same, it all comes down to the switches. I've only tried blues so far and I didn't like their odd reset point. I know how the other switches compare (in theory). Browns seem to be the best all-around switches, but I'm tempted to try reds. Any advice?


I'd say go for the QF TK. I had one with MX Blues and I loved it, great build quality, fantastic feel, but I found I needed a full size, so I traded it for a QF Pro with MX Browns. I can't help you with the switches, though, because I love the MX Blues on my Ducky, but the MX Browns on my QF Pro are not bad, especially since I put O-Rings on them. It cuts the travel of the key down, takes away the kinda harsh landing they had when they bottomed out and really kills most of the sound.

Also, the Browns don't have the same noticeable "reset point" like the Blues do. If you are really trying to feel it, you can feel the silent click when they trigger, but not nearly as much as you do in the Blues. Also, I have the QF Pro at work, in a very quiet office, and with the O-rings, it is plenty quiet to use without anyone complaining (if sound is an issue for you).

If you are interested in the O-rings, I would suggest getting them from Amazon. They are less than ½ the price of WASD for the same O-rings as WASD's 50A-R, and personally, I think they really help the Browns. I bought them for my Ducky (which has Blues), but I haven't felt the need to put them on because I love everything about that board.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirroman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> CM Storm Trigger/ Quick Fire Pro? Both have backlighting but if you don't want to use it then you could turn it off, a more specific price would be useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bad. I wanted to pay sub-100$ prices, 120$ tops. I saw the CM offerings but I wanted to find something cheaper elsewhere (since I don't need backlightning and such)
> 
> You know... to me, shipping is a problem, I suppose it can cost upwards of 40$ as mentioned here http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/customer_service.php#17.
> 
> So a 80$ keyboard would be pretty much the maximum I would pay, supposing a 40$ shipping cost, maybe more if I can track a nice online store.
> 
> ---
> 
> Actually, what are the stores you usually see people buying from? What stores you have a good personal experience with?
Click to expand...

There a variety of sites depending on which country you live in, we'll probably be able to suggest stores if we know which country you live in.


----------



## yahoowizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I would say go with Ducky Keyboard - DK1087-CELLB Tenkeyless ABS MX Blue and then get a set of blank keycaps from WASD Keyboards. Comes in under $100 before shipping and like I've said before, you really can't beat Ducky's quality.


Have you used this particular keyboard before? I'm looking up some information on this and people keep mentioning the change in quality between the 1000 series of Ducky and the 9000 series. I mean, I'd prefer to pay the premium for a better quality model that's going to last me longer/ not create problems, is all.

Also, this keyboard doesn't have media buttons, or does it?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahoowizard*
> 
> Have you used this particular keyboard before? I'm looking up some information on this and people keep mentioning the change in quality between the 1000 series of Ducky and the 9000 series. I mean, I'd prefer to pay the premium for a better quality model that's going to last me longer/ not create problems, is all.
> 
> Also, this keyboard doesn't have media buttons, or does it?


DK1000 series boards do not have media keys. If you'd like some with media keys, as well as being slightly better quality wise (more in line with the DK9000 series) get a DK2108 from Mechanicalkeyboards.com


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahoowizard*
> 
> Have you used this particular keyboard before? I'm looking up some information on this and people keep mentioning the change in quality between the 1000 series of Ducky and the 9000 series. I mean, I'd prefer to pay the premium for a better quality model that's going to last me longer/ not create problems, is all.
> 
> Also, this keyboard doesn't have media buttons, or does it?
> 
> 
> 
> DK1000 series boards do not have media keys. If you'd like some with media keys, as well as being slightly better quality wise (more in line with the DK9000 series) get a DK2108 from Mechanicalkeyboards.com
Click to expand...

Or wait for the Ducky Zero Shine.


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I'd say go for the QF TK. I had one with MX Blues and I loved it, great build quality, fantastic feel, but I found I needed a full size, so I traded it for a QF Pro with MX Browns. I can't help you with the switches, though, because I love the MX Blues on my Ducky, but the MX Browns on my QF Pro are not bad, especially since I put O-Rings on them. It cuts the travel of the key down, takes away the kinda harsh landing they had when they bottomed out and really kills most of the sound.
> 
> Also, the Browns don't have the same noticeable "reset point" like the Blues do. If you are really trying to feel it, you can feel the silent click when they trigger, but not nearly as much as you do in the Blues. Also, I have the QF Pro at work, in a very quiet office, and with the O-rings, it is plenty quiet to use without anyone complaining (if sound is an issue for you).
> 
> If you are interested in the O-rings, I would suggest getting them from Amazon. They are less than ½ the price of WASD for the same O-rings as WASD's 50A-R, and personally, I think they really help the Browns. I bought them for my Ducky (which has Blues), but I haven't felt the need to put them on because I love everything about that board.


Thanks for sharing your experiences +rep

Today I gave MX Blues another go, since I can't get my hands on any of the other switches. Compared to my current Logitech G510 (rubber dome, 65g of actuation force?), I enjoyed the lightness of the MX Blues. But even when not bottoming out, the keys were too light for the feedback to be of any use. Beside that the keys felt somewhat mushy, but I blame the product (Razer BWU 2013) and not the switches. The high reset point didn't do it for me. Browns are lighter and less tactile, so I don't think they're for me either. MX Greens would be interesting to try.

Overall I ended up pre-ordering a Corsair K70. I like the looks a lot and it seems to be a solid product. The media keys and individual key backlighting are a nice bonus.


----------



## Serephucus

Reds are even lighter than Blues, and have absolutely no tactile feedback. They're my least favourite switch (and my choices sound similar to yours)

Green -> Blue -> Brown -> Black -> Red


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serephucus*
> 
> Reds are even lighter than Blues, and have absolutely no tactile feedback. They're my least favourite switch (and my choices sound similar to yours)
> 
> Green -> Blue -> Brown -> Black -> Red


All I can say is that I expected precise feedback from the Blues which I didn't get with the BWU 2013. If that's representative of Blues then I have no use for tactility, which brings me to the Reds. That said, I can see how tactility could be useful on a switch that requires more force to actuate (MX Greens). Beside that I enjoyed the lightness of the switches.

Maybe I'm wrong and Reds/Blacks are even worse. The only way to find out is to get one (can't test them anywhere).


----------



## Serephucus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong and Reds/Blacks are even worse. The only way to find out is to get one (*can't test them anywhere*).


Ask, and ye shall receive.

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/wasd-sampler-kit.html


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serephucus*
> 
> Ask, and ye shall receive.
> 
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/wasd-sampler-kit.html


I've been on that page before, but international shipping takes like 2-3 weeks and I don't feel like waiting that long. Also someone mentioned that switches feel very different once they're soldered onto a board.


----------



## Jedson3614

I'm not sure what you mean by feedback, I do understand they can be pressed lighter and not have as much click as the blues, but I have to disagree a little about feedback. My k70 works very well and has awesome feedback and does have some click to it. It just isn't as hard to press as the blues. i still get the satisfying clicking yo uget with mechanical keys though. I do feel a click when using it, but it does not bottom out as much as the blues would, this is just some general feedback that is my opinion, this is my first mechanical keyboard but have used blues , and i do like red's for gaming.


----------



## Serephucus

I've no idea what you're on about, to be frank. I've used a Black keyboard, and there's no feedback what-so-ever, by design.

From when the switch first starts moving down, to when it hits the bottom of the keyboard, there shouldn't be any change in pressure needed, or the feel of the key as it travels. Blues and Browns on the other hand have a distinctive "notch" in the key, sort of like a speedbump on a road, or a tooth on a zip-tie, or something similar.

@Vallain: WASD Keyboards aren't the only people to do sampler kits. Have a Google and I'm sure you could find a place that will get them faster. I can't remember who I ordered from, but I got mine in a couple of days. Yes, they do feel different when soldered to a board, simply because you can press them differently, with a bunch of different fingers, etc. but the kits does give you a reasonable idea. I read about all the different switches for ages before ordering my first mech. keyboard, and Browns felt _completely_ different to what I thought they would feel like. From experience, it's worth getting if you can before you order a keyboard.


----------



## test user

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serephucus*
> 
> I've no idea what you're on about, to be frank. I've used a Black keyboard, and there's no feedback what-so-ever, by design.
> 
> From when the switch first starts moving down, to when it hits the bottom of the keyboard, there shouldn't be any change in pressure needed, or the feel of the key as it travels. Blues and Browns on the other hand have a distinctive "notch" in the key, sort of like a speedbump on a road, or a tooth on a zip-tie, or something similar.


I didn't really like linear switches because there was indeed no feedback whatsoever so it was hard to know exactly when I had activated the key. I sure as hell don't want to press the entire 4mm every time, considering I've always liked KBs with low profile buttons and low trajectories (if that's the term), like some Fujitsu KBs. I want to know when the switch activates so I can minimize the amount of work my fingers need to do. Even a laptop keyboard feels more responsive than linear mechanicals when typing. But I've never tried tactile switches, are they considerably better? Would that "bump" be anyhow troublesome for gaming purposes? Or should I just buy a scissor switch keyboard next...


----------



## sirroman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I'd say your best bet would be a Ducky Zero. Seems to have all the features you want and the price is pretty good, considering the quality. I have a Ducky Shine 2 and I absolutely love it, but then the prices are getting way out of your range, and it has backlighting, which you said you didn't need.


I liked it! It doesn't have full media buttons (It apparently can't do stop/play, next...) but I can deal without those, they are essentially free anyway (and the calc button is actually nice, it will save me a few)

I'll start to research any buying options. (I found it on alibaba and even though I had a nice experience when I bought through it, I don't know if it will all be OK if the seller is somewhat new).


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Hi again fellas. Just a little update. I've read up more about mechanical keyboards and well... I've hung around here long enough and have been corrupted haha. I feel the need to get a mechanical keyboard. Can you please help me? I'd like to get a feel for all that mechanical movement... but without breaking the bank if possible.

Any keyboards you currently have in mind:
1) http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=22
2) http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2013/04/02/cherry-mx-g80-3850-announced/1
Price: Cheapest possible
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): No
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games / Programming
USB/ PS2: Any
KRO: Any
Macro keys (yes/ no): Any
Media keys (yes/ no): Any
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US (QWERTY)
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Any, preferably blue
*Noise level (high/low): Any
*Tactility (yes/ no): Any
*Stiffness (high/ low): Any


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Hi again fellas. Just a little update. I've read up more about mechanical keyboards and well... I've hung around here long enough and have been corrupted haha. I feel the need to get a mechanical keyboard. Can you please help me? I'd like to get a feel for all that mechanical movement... but without breaking the bank if possible.
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind:
> 1) http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=22
> 2) http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2013/04/02/cherry-mx-g80-3850-announced/1
> Price: Cheapest possible
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): No
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games / Programming
> USB/ PS2: Any
> KRO: Any
> Macro keys (yes/ no): Any
> Media keys (yes/ no): Any
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US (QWERTY)
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Any, preferably blue
> *Noise level (high/low): Any
> *Tactility (yes/ no): Any
> *Stiffness (high/ low): Any


If you can stretch the budget a little I'd suggest a Ducky Zero.


----------



## karupt

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: none
Price: not expensive
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): doesn't matter
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): general use, gaming ok
USB/ PS2: any
KRO: doesn't matter
Macro keys (yes/ no): doesn't matter
Media keys (yes/ no): YES
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): doesn't matter
*Noise level (high/low): low
*Tactility (yes/ no): doesn't matter
*Stiffness (high/ low): preferably low


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karupt*
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: none
> Price: not expensive
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): doesn't matter
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): general use, gaming ok
> USB/ PS2: any
> KRO: doesn't matter
> Macro keys (yes/ no): doesn't matter
> Media keys (yes/ no): YES
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): doesn't matter
> *Noise level (high/low): low
> *Tactility (yes/ no): doesn't matter
> *Stiffness (high/ low): preferably low


What you've listed isn't very specific so you could pretty much choose any from half of this list: http://www.overclock.net/t/1369214/recommended-mechanical-keyboards

I can't really suggest any more specific ones unless you go into more detail on the pricing.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: No*
*Price: 100?*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Purple Backllighting an absolute must*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):104 key o higher*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):games, video editing, constant typing, ect*
*USB/ PS2:USB*
*KRO:10*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):no*
*Media keys (yes/ no):no*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US english*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):MX Blue/Brown but doesn't matter really*
**Noise level (high/low)on't care*
**Tactility (yes/ no):yes?*
**Stiffness (high/ low):low, I have weak hands.*

I can't personally seem to find a purple backlit keyboard other than the Alienware keyboards. I need purple backlighting though, but would love a mechanical but purple backlights are 100% required.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind: No*
> *Price: 100?*
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Purple Backllighting an absolute must*
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):104 key o higher*
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):games, video editing, constant typing, ect*
> *USB/ PS2:USB*
> *KRO:10*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):no*
> *Media keys (yes/ no):no*
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US english*
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):MX Blue/Brown but doesn't matter really*
> **Noise level (high/low)on't care*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):yes?*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):low, I have weak hands.*
> 
> I can't personally seem to find a purple backlit keyboard other than the Alienware keyboards. I need purple backlighting though, but would love a mechanical but purple backlights are 100% required.


For a full size board two choices come to mind, but both are significantly over budget (around $40 more), they are the Max Keyboard Nighthawk-X8 and the Ducky Shine II

If you wanted something cheaper, the only thing I can think of is the Vortex KBT Pure, but that has a TKL layout.

Other than that, the only thing I can think of is that Ducky are releasing the 2108S soon, a backlit version of their Ducky Zero board, AFAIK they are only releasing it with orange or blue backlighting to start with, but I believe there is a legitimate chance they'll release a purple LED version.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> For a full size board two choices come to mind, but both are significantly over budget (around $40 more), they are the Max Keyboard Nighthawk-X8 and the Ducky Shine II
> 
> If you wanted something cheaper, the only thing I can think of is the Vortex KBT Pure, but that has a TKL layout.
> 
> Other than that, the only thing I can think of is that Ducky are releasing the 2108S soon, a backlit version of their Ducky Zero board, AFAIK they are only releasing it with orange or blue backlighting to start with, but I believe there is a legitimate chance they'll release a purple LED version.


Purple backlighting or nothing, i'll just pick up another Alienware TactX if I can't find a purple backlit mech keyboard.
that's an absolute must.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Purple backlighting or nothing, i'll just pick up another Alienware TactX if I can't find a purple backlit mech keyboard.
> that's an absolute must.


If you're up for modding, you can easily do an LED swap to get purple backlighting on any board.

I suggest waiting though, as the DK2108S should come out in all 8 LED colors eventually and you can get a reasonably priced purple one from Mechanicalkeyboards.com then.


----------



## jokrik

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky DK9087 G2 Pro Limited White Edition , Filco Majestouch 2 Tenkeyless, Leopold FC700R*
*Price: No issue*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):No*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):TKL*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games and typing*
*USB/ PS2: USB*
*KRO: any*
*Macro keys (yes/ no): No*
*Media keys (yes/ no): No*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US English*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Blue*
**Noise level (high/low): High*
**Tactility (yes/ no): Yes*
**Stiffness (high/ low): whatever blue is*
Im personally lean toward leopold but the thing is it has cherry stabilizer and its not everyone cup of tea, is it true?
Had Filco majest2 and sold it, love the quality and the Costar Stabilizers


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky DK9087 G2 Pro Limited White Edition , Filco Majestouch 2 Tenkeyless, Leopold FC700R*
> *Price: No issue*
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):No*
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):TKL*
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games and typing*
> *USB/ PS2: USB*
> *KRO: any*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no): No*
> *Media keys (yes/ no): No*
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US English*
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Blue*
> **Noise level (high/low): High*
> **Tactility (yes/ no): Yes*
> **Stiffness (high/ low): whatever blue is*
> Im personally lean toward leopold but the thing is it has cherry stabilizer and its not everyone cup of tea, is it true?
> Had Filco majest2 and sold it, love the quality and the Costar Stabilizers


Some people don't like the Cherry stabilisers as to some they make the large keys feel squishy, an advantage of them however is that many people say the large keys don't make the "rattling" noise you can sometimes get with Costar stabilisers, caused AFAIK from the metal bar wobbling around as the key is moved.

Personally of those 3 I would get the Filco, but I'm wondering why you sold the Filco you had before?


----------



## jokrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Some people don't like the Cherry stabilisers as to some they make the large keys feel squishy, an advantage of them however is that many people say the large keys don't make the "rattling" noise you can sometimes get with Costar stabilisers, caused AFAIK from the metal bar wobbling around as the key is moved.
> 
> Personally of those 3 I would get the Filco, but I'm wondering why you sold the Filco you had before?


its a full size keyboard, it takes so much space on my desk and I didnt even use the numbering pad at all
so I'm feeling for TKL but its just a reason to try another keyboard though its the same brand









Im leaning towards filco too but the leopold has a nice white housing and keycaps
besides its a low profile keycaps,

I have a model m and m2 keyboard on hand and I'm loving how the low profile m2 keyboard feels

should I go with leopold? I'm unable to get it locally though and the price + shipping will be killing me

so another choice is filco which is coming mid June in my country


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Some people don't like the Cherry stabilisers as to some they make the large keys feel squishy, an advantage of them however is that many people say the large keys don't make the "rattling" noise you can sometimes get with Costar stabilisers, caused AFAIK from the metal bar wobbling around as the key is moved.
> 
> Personally of those 3 I would get the Filco, but I'm wondering why you sold the Filco you had before?
> 
> 
> 
> its a full size keyboard, it takes so much space on my desk and I didnt even use the numbering pad at all
> so I'm feeling for TKL but its just a reason to try another keyboard though its the same brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im leaning towards filco too but the leopold has a nice white housing and keycaps
> besides its a low profile keycaps,
> 
> I have a model m and m2 keyboard on hand and I'm loving how the low profile m2 keyboard feels
> 
> should I go with leopold? I'm unable to get it locally though and the price + shipping will be killing me
> 
> so another choice is filco which is coming mid June in my country
Click to expand...

At that point it's personal preference, I have the Filco TKL and I love it, but the Leopold looks like a very nice board also, you will probably love whichever board you pick.


----------



## CookieMonsu

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Leopolds, Filcos, Tesoro Durandal series, CM Storm Trigger*
*Price: Max $120*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Preferable, but not necessary*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): General use, typing, and gaming*
*USB/ PS2: Both*
*KRO: 6 to N*
*Macro keys (yes/ no): Preferable*
*Media keys (yes/ no): Preferable*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): If US/ANSI is what does common keyboard in, then yes*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low): Low*
**Tactility (yes/ no): Never felt one, so preferably yes, but not necessary*
**Stiffness (high/ low): Low*
Since i'm in Indonesia and dealing with customs is too horrible, list as many keyboards that match and please list your suggestion from 1 (most recommended) to the last number (least recommended).
And this is my first time with mechanical keyboards.


----------



## etatoby

Hi everybody! I've finally decided to try a mechanical keyboard. I've been touch typing on Dvorak using Apple's flat "chiclet" keyboards, which are really nice IMHO, but lately I've started feeling a bit "cramped" for space.

I'm specifically looking for a TKL USB with cherry blues and blank keycaps (any color). So far I've only found the one below, thanks to Paradigm84's advice to CptAsian. By the way, I was able to find the completely blank version, instead of the engraved one.

Are there any other models with these specs? I saw the Filco Ninja TKL, but it's not completely blank. Which one do you think has a better build quality? Filco or Ducky?

Also, I like the idea of the o-ring dampeners, because I'll be using it at the office and any sound dampening is a good thing. But I'm sure I'd hate the brown switches, so they are not an option-until I start getting screamed at







Does anybody know which of the o-ring types would fit these keyboards the best?

In that same vein, has anybody tried some cheapo o-rings from a random hardware store?

Finally, those Topre switches look mighty fine. Are there any decent-priced keyboards with them, or are they the Ferrari of keyboards?


*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky TKL, PBT, Blue Cherry MX, blank (not to be confused with the engraved one) or possibly Filco Ninja TKL, clickey
*Price:* < 150
*Backlighting:* not needed
*Size:* TKL
*Use:* programming, touch typing
*USB/PS2:* USB
*KRO:* not needed
*Macro keys:* not needed
*Media keys:* not needed
*Layout:* US of A! The European layout we have here infuriates me to no end! HELLOOO, does nobody care that their return key is three keys away from their pinky? what manner of stupidity is this??? why not put it on the bottom of the keyboard, while you're at it! and don't get me started on the left shift!! grrr#@$&
*Switch type:* Cherry MX blue, or maybe Topre if not too expensive?


----------



## catfood

So I've finally decided to get myself a mechanical keyboard again, but I've found out I've been spoiled by both the underfinger feel as well as aesthetic of "island" style chiclet keyboards, but find the clicky feel a bit lacking at the same time.
And I tend to wear them out far far too fast for it to be worth it. So I've essentially been wondering if anyone knows of any decent Cherry MX reds which actually look like standard chiclets but act like reds.

I just honestly can't seem to find anything similar really sadly.

*Price:* not terribly important
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* not important, but would be nice.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL with a num switch ideally
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* gaming, lots and lots of typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* 5+
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* not important
*Media keys (yes/ no):* not important
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Ideally CZ-CS but I can add labels
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Ideally Cherry MX red


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CookieMonsu*
> 
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Leopolds, Filcos, Tesoro Durandal series, CM Storm Trigger*
> *Price: Max $120*
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Preferable, but not necessary*
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size*
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): General use, typing, and gaming*
> *USB/ PS2: Both*
> *KRO: 6 to N*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no): Preferable*
> *Media keys (yes/ no): Preferable*
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): If US/ANSI is what does common keyboard in, then yes*
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low): Low*
> **Tactility (yes/ no): Never felt one, so preferably yes, but not necessary*
> **Stiffness (high/ low): Low*


Would you be buying from your country? If so do you have any sites you would buy from so I can see prices? I only ask because without knowing how the prices compare, I can't really recommend any boards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *etatoby*
> 
> Hi everybody! I've finally decided to try a mechanical keyboard. I've been touch typing on Dvorak using Apple's flat "chiclet" keyboards, which are really nice IMHO, but lately I've started feeling a bit "cramped" for space.
> 
> I'm specifically looking for a TKL USB with cherry blues and blank keycaps (any color). So far I've only found the one below, thanks to Paradigm84's advice to CptAsian. By the way, I was able to find the completely blank version, instead of the engraved one.
> 
> Are there any other models with these specs? I saw the Filco Ninja TKL, but it's not completely blank. Which one do you think has a better build quality? Filco or Ducky?
> 
> Also, I like the idea of the o-ring dampeners, because I'll be using it at the office and any sound dampening is a good thing. But I'm sure I'd hate the brown switches, so they are not an option-until I start getting screamed at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know which of the o-ring types would fit these keyboards the best?
> 
> In that same vein, has anybody tried some cheapo o-rings from a random hardware store?
> 
> Finally, those Topre switches look mighty fine. Are there any decent-priced keyboards with them, or are they the Ferrari of keyboards?
> 
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky TKL, PBT, Blue Cherry MX, blank (not to be confused with the engraved one) or possibly Filco Ninja TKL, clickey
> *Price:* < 150
> *Backlighting:* not needed
> *Size:* TKL
> *Use:* programming, touch typing
> *USB/PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* not needed
> *Macro keys:* not needed
> *Media keys:* not needed
> *Layout:* US of A! The European layout we have here infuriates me to no end! HELLOOO, does nobody care that their return key is three keys away from their pinky? what manner of stupidity is this??? why not put it on the bottom of the keyboard, while you're at it! and don't get me started on the left shift!! grrr#@$&
> *Switch type:* Cherry MX blue, or maybe Topre if not too expensive?


I'm not sure which between the Ducky and Filco I'd choose, the Ducky has more of the stuff you are looking for, however it uses Cherry stabilisers (which some people find "squishy") which the Filco does not.

As for which has the better quality, the quality on both is excellent and comparing the two for build quality might give different answers depending on who you ask, personally I feel the Filco would be at the top, but arguments can be made for Ducky being better also.

I personally have these on my Filco.

Topre keyboards are generally expensive because of the switch they use, incredibly high reliability/ build quality and very nice keycaps. I haven't tried one personally but I haven't heard bad words said about them from anybody who has one. Also I can't think of a topre board around the same price as high-end MX switches, I can only think of some around $250.

Also I wouldn't exclude the idea of buying a keyboard with printed keycaps and then buying an extra set, you'd have a much larger choice of board and colour for the keycaps that way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catfood*
> 
> So I've finally decided to get myself a mechanical keyboard again, but I've found out I've been spoiled by both the underfinger feel as well as aesthetic of "island" style chiclet keyboards, but find the clicky feel a bit lacking at the same time.
> And I tend to wear them out far far too fast for it to be worth it. So I've essentially been wondering if anyone knows of any decent Cherry MX reds which actually look like standard chiclets but act like reds.
> 
> I just honestly can't seem to find anything similar really sadly.
> 
> *Price:* not terribly important
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* not important, but would be nice.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL with a num switch ideally
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* gaming, lots and lots of typing
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* 5+
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* not important
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* not important
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Ideally CZ-CS but I can add labels
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Ideally Cherry MX red


Sorry to say but I'm not sure such a thing exists.

The problem lies in the fact that MX switches have a bottoming out distance of 4mm and actuation at 2mm, a chiclet keyboard has a bottoming out distance of around 2mm and an actuation at the same point. You could probably make an MX Red board *feel* similar to a chiclet board by putting two O-rings on each switch, but it wouldn't have the *aesthetics* of the chiclet board that you are looking for (unless you found some very weird cube shaped keycaps and then made a cover or a new raised backplate that covers the gaps between the keys. Then it would look fairly similar to a chiclet board.







)


----------



## catfood

Ah, shame to hear that. Still thanks for the reply.


----------



## CookieMonsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Would you be buying from your country? If so do you have any sites you would buy from so I can see prices? I only ask because without knowing how the prices compare, I can't really recommend any boards.
> I'm not sure which between the Ducky and Filco I'd choose, the Ducky has more of the stuff you are looking for, however it uses Cherry stabilisers (which some people find "squishy") which the Filco does not.
> 
> As for which has the better quality, the quality on both is excellent and comparing the two for build quality might give different answers depending on who you ask, personally I feel the Filco would be at the top, but arguments can be made for Ducky being better also.
> 
> I personally have these on my Filco.
> 
> Topre keyboards are generally expensive because of the switch they use, incredibly high reliability/ build quality and very nice keycaps. I haven't tried one personally but I haven't heard bad words said about them from anybody who has one. Also I can't think of a topre board around the same price as high-end MX switches, I can only think of some around $250.
> 
> Also I wouldn't exclude the idea of buying a keyboard with printed keycaps and then buying an extra set, you'd have a much larger choice of board and colour for the keycaps that way.
> Sorry to say but I'm not sure such a thing exists.
> 
> The problem lies in the fact that MX switches have a bottoming out distance of 4mm and actuation at 2mm, a chiclet keyboard has a bottoming out distance of around 2mm and an actuation at the same point. You could probably make an MX Red board *feel* similar to a chiclet board by putting two O-rings on each switch, but it wouldn't have the *aesthetics* of the chiclet board that you are looking for (unless you found some very weird cube shaped keycaps and then made a cover or a new raised backplate that covers the gaps between the keys. Then it would look fairly similar to a chiclet board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yes of course, as i mentioned before.
http://goodgamingshop.com/category/mechanical-keyboard
http://www.kaskus.co.id/post/000000000000000330664562#post000000000000000330664562
Those site will do. However please list any unlikely (to purchase) board for further considerations, who knows if I could hook up with person selling that particular board.


----------



## sailerboy

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: I was looking at the Das Model S Ultimate, the Cooler Master Storm Quickfire TK, and a couple of Duckys, but I'm willing to look at anything.
Price: As low as possible, I'd like to keep it close to $100, $90 if possible.
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): I'd prefer it, but it doesn't really matter.
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size, I do need tenkey
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Programming/typing/some gaming
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: NKRO
Macro keys (yes/ no): Don't Care
Media keys (yes/ no): Don't Care
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): I'd prefer the Blues, but I'm open to Reds or Browns.
*Noise level (high/low):
*Tactility (yes/ no):
*Stiffness (high/ low):


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sailerboy*
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: I was looking at the Das Model S Ultimate, the Cooler Master Storm Quickfire TK, and a couple of Duckys, but I'm willing to look at anything.
> Price: As low as possible, I'd like to keep it close to $100, $90 if possible.
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): I'd prefer it, but it doesn't really matter.
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size, I do need tenkey
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Programming/typing/some gaming
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO: NKRO
> Macro keys (yes/ no): Don't Care
> Media keys (yes/ no): Don't Care
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): I'd prefer the Blues, but I'm open to Reds or Browns.
> *Noise level (high/low):
> *Tactility (yes/ no):
> *Stiffness (high/ low):


Also consider the CM Storm QF Rapid Pro if you're open to MX Reds, otherwise the Ducky DK9008G2, Ducky DK2108.

You could also wait for the Ducky DK2108S (Zero Shine) to be released, I'd anticipate it will be around the price point you have stated and looks promising:



At the moment they have stated only Orange and Blue backlighting, but they have said on their UK Facebook page (direct quote):
Quote:


> Maybe more colours will be added at a latter date


Which makes me think if the models they offer on launch sell well and their is significant demand, they will produce them in some or all of the colours the more expensive Shine II is available in (Red, Yellow, Purple, Green, White aswell as the Blue and Orange on release).


----------



## sailerboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also consider the CM Storm QF Rapid Pro if you're open to MX Reds, otherwise the Ducky DK9008G2, Ducky DK2108.
> 
> You could also wait for the Ducky DK2108S (Zero Shine) to be released, I'd anticipate it will be around the price point you have stated and looks promising:
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment they have stated only Orange and Blue backlighting, but they have said on their UK Facebook page (direct quote):
> Which makes me think if the models they offer on launch sell well and their is significant demand, they will produce them in some or all of the colours the more expensive Shine II is available in (Red, Yellow, Purple, Green, White aswell as the Blue and Orange on release).


The Ducky DK2108S looks nice actually. I'm not liking the idea of the MX Reds, I want my switches to have a solid "clack" to them, which apparently, the reds lack. I'm not a huge fan of lighter keys, so I think that I'd probably prefer the blues.

What I was honestly hoping for was something like the Das Model S Ultimate, but cheaper. I really like how the keycaps are blank, so they won't really wear out (there's nothing to wear out). I think it looks better too, and I already type at around 90 WPM, so I doubt that I would need any help with that. 10key is a must for me though.

EDIT: Linux support is also a must. This should go without saying, but some manufacturers lately have liked to add proprietary elements to their keyboards that simply won't work on Linux.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sailerboy*
> 
> The Ducky DK2108S looks nice actually. I'm not liking the idea of the MX Reds, I want my switches to have a solid "clack" to them, which apparently, the reds lack. I'm not a huge fan of lighter keys, so I think that I'd probably prefer the blues.
> 
> What I was honestly hoping for was something like the Das Model S Ultimate, but cheaper. I really like how the keycaps are blank, so they won't really wear out (there's nothing to wear out). I think it looks better too, and I already type at around 90 WPM, so I doubt that I would need any help with that. 10key is a must for me though.
> 
> EDIT: Linux support is also a must. This should go without saying, but some manufacturers lately have liked to add proprietary elements to their keyboards that simply won't work on Linux.


Actually, if you're bottoming out the switches, then they will all have a "clack" sound, it's just Blues and some other varieties that have a "click" halfway down.

The keycaps on the Model S Ultimate are blank, so the letters won't wear down, however the keycaps will develop a "shine" over time which some people (myself included) feel detracts from the keycap. It's worth noting that aftermarket keycaps are widely available (depending on the layout).


----------



## sailerboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Actually, if you're bottoming out the switches, then they will all have a "clack" sound, it's just Blues and some other varieties that have a "click" halfway down.
> 
> The keycaps on the Model S Ultimate are blank, so the letters won't wear down, however the keycaps will develop a "shine" over time which some people (myself included) feel detracts from the keycap. It's worth noting that aftermarket keycaps are widely available (depending on the layout).


That's what I meant about the click. Sorry, wrong term.

I just don't want to spend extra money for back lighting which I don't really need. I'd rather spend the extra money to get a keyboard that isn't backlit but is better.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sailerboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Actually, if you're bottoming out the switches, then they will all have a "clack" sound, it's just Blues and some other varieties that have a "click" halfway down.
> 
> The keycaps on the Model S Ultimate are blank, so the letters won't wear down, however the keycaps will develop a "shine" over time which some people (myself included) feel detracts from the keycap. It's worth noting that aftermarket keycaps are widely available (depending on the layout).
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I meant about the click. Sorry, wrong term.
> 
> I just don't want to spend extra money for back lighting which I don't really need. I'd rather spend the extra money to get a keyboard that isn't backlit but is better.
Click to expand...

That's fair enough, you could go for the DK2108 then?


----------



## sailerboy

Other than the material and style of the keycaps, what's the difference between the DK2108 and this: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=221 ?


----------



## sailerboy

Apparently, many people are also recommending the Rosewill RK-9000. How is that compared to the Ducky?


----------



## CookieMonsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CookieMonsu*
> 
> Yes of course, as i mentioned before.
> http://goodgamingshop.com/category/mechanical-keyboard
> http://www.kaskus.co.id/post/000000000000000330664562#post000000000000000330664562
> Those site will do. However please list any unlikely board that aren't listed above, who knows if I could hook up with person selling that particular board.


----------



## alex1337

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky shine 2 white LED
*Price:* 140/150 AUD maximum...
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, unless the keyboard is white which i would like. White LEDs
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and typing
*USB/ PS2:* Either
*KRO:* dont care
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
*Media keys (yes/ no):* dont car
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Have no idea what this means, whatever the shine 2 uses
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Browns!!!!
**Noise level (high/low):* Dont care
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Dont care
**Stiffness (high/ low):* MX brown?









Will prefer something with a lighter colour, either white LED's... as long as its not a solid black i dont care since my desk is white and dont want a black slump to unbalance colour. Im abit of a perfectionist..


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sailerboy*
> 
> Other than the material and style of the keycaps, what's the difference between the DK2108 and this: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=221 ?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1374729/dk9008g2-pro-vs-dk2108-vs-wasd-v1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sailerboy*
> 
> Apparently, many people are also recommending the Rosewill RK-9000. How is that compared to the Ducky?


From what I know it's a good board for the price point, but if you can afford a Ducky then there's no reason to get a Rosewill board as some of the Rosewill boards have had problems with the cable connector at the back of the board being poor quality.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CookieMonsu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CookieMonsu*
> 
> Yes of course, as i mentioned before.
> http://goodgamingshop.com/category/mechanical-keyboard
> http://www.kaskus.co.id/post/000000000000000330664562#post000000000000000330664562
> Those site will do. However please list any unlikely board that aren't listed above, who knows if I could hook up with person selling that particular board.
Click to expand...

Sorry for the delay.

http://goodgamingshop.com/content/ducky-9087-g2-pro-brown-switch

http://goodgamingshop.com/content/cooler-master-quick-fire-pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex1337*
> 
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky shine 2 white LED
> *Price:* 140/150 AUD maximum...
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, unless the keyboard is white which i would like. White LEDs
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and typing
> *USB/ PS2:* Either
> *KRO:* dont care
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* dont car
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Have no idea what this means, whatever the shine 2 uses
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Browns!!!!
> **Noise level (high/low):* Dont care
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Dont care
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* MX brown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will prefer something with a lighter colour, either white LED's... as long as its not a solid black i dont care since my desk is white and dont want a black slump to unbalance colour. Im abit of a perfectionist..


I'm having trouble knowing which Australian sites you'd be happy buying from, could you suggest some? Also does Australia have import taxes on stuff like keyboards? If not then you could consider buying from abroad.

Otherwise:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=113_1361&products_id=23398

Or http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=113_1361&products_id=23001, there may be a white LED version out there.

Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be as many white boards in full size as TKL, in TKL you have stuff like:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=113_1277&products_id=19568

and http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=13536


----------



## CookieMonsu

What about filco/leopold?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CookieMonsu*
> 
> What about filco/leopold?


They are good brands, but you weren't specific when you said:
Quote:


> please list any unlikely board that aren't listed above


So I assumed you didn't want me to include the boards listed in your original post, namely:
Quote:


> Leopolds, Filcos, Tesoro Durandal series, CM Storm Trigger


----------



## CookieMonsu

Sorry for being not specific, i mean:
"Please also list any unlikely (to puchase) boards for my further consideration"


----------



## mafakingame

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: CM Storm QuickFire Rapid (Cherry Red/Brown), Ducky DK9008 Shine II
Price: Below AUD$150, preferable around AUD$120
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Not important, but preferable
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Not 60%
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games, typing, (hopefully more programming in the future)
USB/ PS2: Not important
KRO: Not important
Macro keys (yes/ no): Not important
Media keys (yes/ no): Not important
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type: I think either the Cherry Red or Brown

I'm very new to mechanical keyboards (this will be my first one). So far, from the reviews I've read, the CM Storm QuickFire Rapid > the QuickFire TK or Pro. Not sure what I read was true or not.
I kinda like the Quickfire TK, but after reading that the build quality for it is nothing compared to QuickFire Rapid (something about Costar being its OEM), I immediately turned away from it.

Suggestions of other brands are welcomed too! Thanks.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafakingame*
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: CM Storm QuickFire Rapid (Cherry Red/Brown), Ducky DK9008 Shine II
> Price: Below AUD$150, preferable around AUD$120
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Not important, but preferable
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Not 60%
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games, typing, (hopefully more programming in the future)
> USB/ PS2: Not important
> KRO: Not important
> Macro keys (yes/ no): Not important
> Media keys (yes/ no): Not important
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type: I think either the Cherry Red or Brown
> 
> I'm very new to mechanical keyboards (this will be my first one). So far, from the reviews I've read, the CM Storm QuickFire Rapid > the QuickFire TK or Pro. Not sure what I read was true or not.
> I kinda like the Quickfire TK, but after reading that the build quality for it is nothing compared to QuickFire Rapid (something about Costar being its OEM), I immediately turned away from it.
> 
> Suggestions of other brands are welcomed too! Thanks.


Sorry for the delay.

Considering your budget and the fairly good selection of boards you can get in Australia (compared to some other countries), I'd be inclined to suggest a Ducky, Filco or Leopold board, as for which board to go for, that's a personal decision, the Ducky Shine II board has the largest feature set as far as I am aware, with the excellent backlighting, media keys and great build quality, but if you'd like something more reserved then you might prefer a Filco or Leopold board.


----------



## mafakingame

Thanks for the reply.

What if you take out the backlit and media keys, how will the Ducky Shine II compare to Filco or Leopold?
Those are factors that I don't mind having, but I will overlook it if the build quality of the other boards are better.

EDIT: What about the CM QuickFire TK?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafakingame*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> What if you take out the backlit and media keys, how will the Ducky Shine II compare to Filco or Leopold?
> Those are factors that I don't mind having, but I will overlook it if the build quality of the other boards are better.
> 
> EDIT: What about the CM QuickFire TK?


The build quality of Leopold, Filco and Ducky are all excellent, especially so on the high-end boards, it can be debated which board has the "best" build quality, but that's largely subjective, you shouldn't encounter any problems with any of those.

As for the Quickfire TK, everyone that I have seen who owns one on here seems to be thoroughly pleased with it, I'd be hesitant to say it had the same level of build quality as any of the other brands I mentioned previously, but I certainly wouldn't expect it to be anything to complain about.


----------



## mafakingame

Okay.
I think i'll opt for the Filco Majestouch 2 (Full/TKL) MX Brown.
Same price as the Ducky DK9008 Shine II.

Will read up on it more, but I'm pretty sure i'm going for the TKL Majestouch 2.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafakingame*
> 
> Okay.
> I think i'll opt for the Filco Majestouch 2 (Full/TKL) MX Brown.
> Same price as the Ducky DK9008 Shine II.
> 
> Will read up on it more, but I'm pretty sure i'm going for the TKL Majestouch 2.


Good choice, I have a Filco Majestouch-2 TKL myself.


----------



## mafakingame

I know this is a weird question.
But how long does a mechanical keyboard normally last for?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafakingame*
> 
> I know this is a weird question.
> But how long does a mechanical keyboard normally last for?


The switches are rated for around 50 million key presses, so the length of time depends on how much you type, but it's safe to say they'll last significantly longer than comparably priced rubber-dome boards.


----------



## Zillerella

•Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Cooler master Trigger (black)
•Price: dosent matter.
•Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Dosent matter, but would be nice (prefer white or red)
•Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size, with numpad
•Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games, some typing
•USB/ PS2: USB
•KRO: ?
•Macro keys (yes/ no): dosent matter
•Media keys (yes/ no): dosent matter
•Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): Nordic
•Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Black
•*Noise level (high/low):
•*Tactility (yes/ no):
•*Stiffness (high/ low):

Edit: Live in Denmark and don't know if I can't find all brands.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> •Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Cooler master Trigger (black)
> •Price: dosent matter.
> •Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Dosent matter, but would be nice (prefer white or red)
> •Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size, with numpad
> •Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games, some typing
> •USB/ PS2: USB
> •KRO: ?
> •Macro keys (yes/ no): dosent matter
> •Media keys (yes/ no): dosent matter
> •Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): Nordic
> •Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Black
> •*Noise level (high/low):
> •*Tactility (yes/ no):
> •*Stiffness (high/ low):
> 
> Edit: Live in Denmark and don't know if I can't find all brands.


Here is a list of a lot of Nordic mech boards.

Specifically you could look at this board, sadly there seems to be a lack of fullsize boards with MX Blacks and white/red backlighting, there are a few with green, blue or purple backlighting from looking through IIRC.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Here is a list of a lot of Nordic mech boards. Specifically you could look at this board, sadly there seems to be a lack of fullsize boards with MX Blacks and white/red backlighting, there are a few with green, blue or purple backlighting from looking through IIRC.


But if you should recommend me a mech keyboard to gaming, light dosent matter and prefer numpad, Black switches. which one?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a list of a lot of Nordic mech boards. Specifically you could look at this board, sadly there seems to be a lack of fullsize boards with MX Blacks and white/red backlighting, there are a few with green, blue or purple backlighting from looking through IIRC.
> 
> 
> 
> But if you should recommend me a mech keyboard to gaming, light dosent matter and prefer numpad, Black switches. which one?
Click to expand...

Sorry, I just realised I forgot to paste the last part I wrote out back in, I'd suggest a Ducky Shine II or Filco Majestouch 2, you could go with the Trigger that you were looking at, but personally I don't like the aesthetic/ backlighting, but that's clearly just my opinion, the people on here that have the Trigger have been happy with it IIRC.


----------



## Zillerella

Don't think you can get them in Denmark







What about some of the CM storm keyboards? Or the steelseries?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Don't think you can get them in Denmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about some of the CM storm keyboards? Or the steelseries?


I know you can get the Ducky Shine II in Denmark, I will look around for the Filco boards, would you consider buying from maybe the UK and paying extra for shipping considering you don't have a budget?

Cooler Master offer some very good boards, from what I remember only the Trigger and Quick Fire Pro are fullsize and available in MX Blacks with the Nordic layout.

Steelseries are somewhat of a mixed bag, the keycaps aren't very good quality on the 6GV2 and lose their characters quickly (for some they can start to go within a few weeks depending on your usage). As for the 7G, I've heard mixed reports, I'm not sure the keycaps will be much better quality and the price is a little high for what it offers if I remember correctly.


----------



## Zillerella

I will look for the Ducky shine II or Filco... But always for the Trigger og Quick Fire as backup. Did I say I would like a keyboard with a wrist rest?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> I will look for the Ducky shine II or Filco... But always for the Trigger og Quick Fire as backup. Did I say I would like a keyboard with a wrist rest?


No, AFAIK the only one of those that comes with a wrist rest is the Trigger, although you can buy aftermarket wrist rests for the others.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> although you can buy aftermarket wrist rests for the others


Yes. Found the Ducky Shine II... Think it's exspensive but like the white caps and blue light







. the difference between the Ducky and trigger are around 70 dollars... Is it worth the buy?


----------



## CookieMonsu

What about Filcos and leopolds? they are easy to get


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> although you can buy aftermarket wrist rests for the others
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Found the Ducky Shine II... Think it's exspensive but like the white caps and blue light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . the difference between the Ducky and trigger are around 70 dollars... Is it worth the buy?
Click to expand...

The build quality on the Shine II is very high, and it has some of the best (if not the best) backlighting out there, if you're willing to spend the money I would absolutely go for the Ducky.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> The build quality on the Shine II is very high, and it has some of the best (if not the best) backlighting out there, if you're willing to spend the money I would absolutely go for the Ducky.


And it will match my white 600t


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The build quality on the Shine II is very high, and it has some of the best (if not the best) backlighting out there, if you're willing to spend the money I would absolutely go for the Ducky.
> 
> 
> 
> And it will match my white 600t
Click to expand...


----------



## Taraq

*Price:* <150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not necessary, but it'd be nice.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, programming, typing
*USB/ PS2:* No preference.
*KRO:* High.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Would be nice, not a necessity as long as long as FN key is available.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* See above.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Probably Brown.
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low


----------



## SomeNome

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM quick fire rapid
*Price:* 50-100 USD (Absolutele maximum of 180 dollars, but I dont really want to cross the 100 dollar line)
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Dont care much for it, it would be great but its not required (any colour is fine)
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Dont care much, but I can be fine without numpad
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* 60% gaming, 40% programming/typing
*USB/ PS2:* Have both ports, dont care
*KRO:* Depends on the interface, but I would say the more the better
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Could be useful (not required)
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Not required
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* I know my keys by heart, so either way is good, but if I had to choose then ISO
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Red/Blue
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Dont care, if I had to pick then yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low

Main reason why I put "I dont care" to so many of the columns is that given my budget, I want to have as many options as possible, but if I had to change one of those things to Yes it would be backlighting. I live in Central Europe so when recommending keyboards/shops have that in mind please.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taraq*
> 
> 
> *Price:* <150
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not necessary, but it'd be nice.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, programming, typing
> *USB/ PS2:* No preference.
> *KRO:* High.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Would be nice, not a necessity as long as long as FN key is available.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* See above.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Probably Brown.
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low


You have a high budget and not any particular difficult categories (e.g. non-standard layout, combination of a particular backlighting colour and switch), so there are a lot to choose from:


CM QuickFire Rapid Pro
CM Trigger
Ducky 9008G2 Pro
MaxKeyboard Nighthawk X8
Ducky Shine 2
Rosewill RK-9100BR etc
Filco Majestouch-2
WASD v1 (or v2 when it comes out)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomeNome*
> 
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM quick fire rapid
> *Price:* 50-100 USD (Absolutele maximum of 180 dollars, but I dont really want to cross the 100 dollar line)
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Dont care much for it, it would be great but its not required (any colour is fine)
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Dont care much, but I can be fine without numpad
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* 60% gaming, 40% programming/typing
> *USB/ PS2:* Have both ports, dont care
> *KRO:* Depends on the interface, but I would say the more the better
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Could be useful (not required)
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Not required
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* I know my keys by heart, so either way is good, but if I had to choose then ISO
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Red/Blue
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Dont care, if I had to pick then yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low
> 
> Main reason why I put "I dont care" to so many of the columns is that given my budget, I want to have as many options as possible, but if I had to change one of those things to Yes it would be backlighting. I live in Central Europe so when recommending keyboards/shops have that in mind please.


If you are willing to spend more on the board, I'd suggest it, with a higher price tag generally comes a larger feature set and better build quality.

Also your options are incredibly broad, so I'll write down a few, but you could also consider any from the Recommended Mechanical Keyboard list


Filco Majestouch-2
Ducky Shine 2
WASD v1 (or v2 when it releases)
CM QuickFire


----------



## SomeNome

I see, and what shops have not-so-ridiculous shopping fee´s? Because for example the WASD keyboards looks nice, especially the customization options, but when the keyboard costs 140 dollars, which is nearing the top of my budget and i am supposed to pay another 60-70 dollars for shipping...that is just not ideal.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomeNome*
> 
> I see, and what shops have not-so-ridiculous shopping fee´s? Because for example the WASD keyboards looks nice, especially the customization options, but when the keyboard costs 140 dollars, which is nearing the top of my budget and i am supposed to pay another 60-70 dollars for shipping...that is just not ideal.


Your best bet would probably be eBay, Amazon or www.keyboardco.com.


----------



## Aximous

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I've been looking at the CMStorm and Filco keyboards as I can pretty much only find those around here, also had my eyes on the Ducky Shine II, but availability and price kills it for me pretty much
*Price:* <$150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* I don't really care as long as it's not something goofy like only WASD is lit-up
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Programming and FPS gaming pretty much 50/50
*USB/ PS2:* I'd prefer PS/2 but USB is fine
*KRO:* Doesn't really matter to me
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes, either discrete or with Fn is fine
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* I prefer the layout with short left shift and big enter, ISO or UK layout if I'm correct
*Switch type:* I'm torn between blues and browns
I haven't tried mechanicals yet but all the buzz around them I'm quite tempted, I've been using a G510 for quite some time now. I basically can't try the switches out as none of the stores carry mechanicals here, so I'm kinda in the black considering that.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aximous*
> 
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I've been looking at the CMStorm and Filco keyboards as I can pretty much only find those around here, also had my eyes on the Ducky Shine II, but availability and price kills it for me pretty much
> *Price:* <$150
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* I don't really care as long as it's not something goofy like only WASD is lit-up
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Programming and FPS gaming pretty much 50/50
> *USB/ PS2:* I'd prefer PS/2 but USB is fine
> *KRO:* Doesn't really matter to me
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes, either discrete or with Fn is fine
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* I prefer the layout with short left shift and big enter, ISO or UK layout if I'm correct
> *Switch type:* I'm torn between blues and browns
> I haven't tried mechanicals yet but all the buzz around them I'm quite tempted, I've been using a G510 for quite some time now. I basically can't try the switches out as none of the stores carry mechanicals here, so I'm kinda in the black considering that.


The Filco Majestouch-2 is a very solid board, I'm assuming the other board you looked at was a Quick Fire Rapid, which is a very good board also, but I'm not sure the build quality is on the same level as the Majestouch-2.

Could you link any sites you would be happy buying from so I can see what else is available to you?


----------



## Aximous

Yes the other one was the rapid, I couldn't find info on the majestouch having media keys though.

I don't have a site preference, all I can get in my country are the cm keyboards with red switches, so I was browsing what I could find within the EU, mainly Germany.

Any thoughts on the switch choice?


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aximous*
> 
> Yes the other one was the rapid, I couldn't find info on the majestouch having media keys though.
> 
> I don't have a site preference, all I can get in my country are the cm keyboards with red switches, so I was browsing what I could find within the EU, mainly Germany.
> 
> Any thoughts on the switch choice?


There are no media keys on the Filco.

I'd go with a CM QuickFire Rapid or TK. Here's my switch guide.


----------



## Mattb2e

*Location:*US Buying from Newegg Exclusively
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
1.) CM Storm QF TK (Blues)
2.) CM Storm Trigger(Browns)
*Price:*~$100
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*Preferably, Red or Blue is fine.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*10 key is a must, doesn't need to be 100+ keys (like the TK)
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*Gaming/Typing
*USB/ PS2:* Either is fine
*KRO:* No preference
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No preference
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No preference
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown or Blue

Im on the fence between the two listed above, however im not sure if there is something better on the egg that I should be focusing on. I really like the USB hub integrated into the Trigger (Current KB has one), however I could learn to live without it.


----------



## Aximous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> There are no media keys on the Filco.
> 
> I'd go with a CM QuickFire Rapid or TK. Here's my switch guide.


Thanks, blues it is then I guess


----------



## Yusifer

*Location:* Belgium, buying from NL stores or amazon.co.uk.
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* amazon.co.uk is ok enough.
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Logitech G710+ and Logitech G110.
*Price:* Preferably below $120.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, blue. Might settle with red too.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size, really need those 10 keys.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming (LoL and WoW, Neverwinter soon), typing.
*USB/ PS2:* Either.
*KRO:* No preferences.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No preferences.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No preferences.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Azerty/Qwerty. At least the layout where the M-button is at the right of L.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown, although not sure if mechanical is really better since I have no complaints about rubber domes.
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*
I'm currently using this keyboard (been using it 4+ years) but I don't like the F-keys and I want to move on to a keyboard that's fully backlit. Typing and using this old keyboard for gaming goes just fine, so would I really need a mechanical one? Especially because cherry browns with blue/red backlight are quite difficult to find in Europe, or you have to pay crazy high prices for them.

Oh yeah, I checked a computer store where they had the G710+ on display and I pressed the buttons, but felt no real difference right away. Didn't thorougly tested though.


----------



## ColdTurkey

I've been using a G15 for 5-6 years and I'm tired of the noise and the cheap feel of it. I'm using a Sensei mouse by steelseries with a white led logo.

Location: Montreal, Canada

If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: newegg.ca, ncix.ca, amazon.ca
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: None

Price: 70$ - 150$

Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, color (white, red, orange), quality over aesthetics.
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size

Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games (Shooters, MMORPGs) and the occasional typing for FB and online chat.
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: High
Macro keys (yes/ no): Not necessary
Media keys (yes/ no): Would be a plus
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US

Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Not sure, Black, Brown or Red
*Noise level (high/low): Low
*Tactility (yes/ no): Would need more info
*Stiffness (high/ low): Low


----------



## Mesima

*Location:* US - Amazon, eBay, Newegg, wherever.
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* NA
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Shine II
*Price:* Anything
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, I'd prefer white








*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming/Typing
*USB/ PS2:* No preference
*KRO:* NKRO Preferred.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No preference
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No preference
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry MX Blacks
Edit: I know my rig listed has a Ducky Shine II but I *do not* currently own one.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> *Location:*US Buying from Newegg Exclusively
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
> 1.) CM Storm QF TK (Blues)
> 2.) CM Storm Trigger(Browns)
> *Price:*~$100
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*Preferably, Red or Blue is fine.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*10 key is a must, doesn't need to be 100+ keys (like the TK)
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*Gaming/Typing
> *USB/ PS2:* Either is fine
> *KRO:* No preference
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No preference
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No preference
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown or Blue
> 
> Im on the fence between the two listed above, however im not sure if there is something better on the egg that I should be focusing on. I really like the USB hub integrated into the Trigger (Current KB has one), however I could learn to live without it.


CM Storm Trigger is a very good choice, but it's $20 over budget. You could also wait for the Ducky Zero Shine to release, it'll be available with orange or blue backlighting on release.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yusifer*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Belgium, buying from NL stores or amazon.co.uk.
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* amazon.co.uk is ok enough.
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Logitech G710+ and Logitech G110.
> *Price:* Preferably below $120.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, blue. Might settle with red too.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size, really need those 10 keys.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming (LoL and WoW, Neverwinter soon), typing.
> *USB/ PS2:* Either.
> *KRO:* No preferences.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No preferences.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No preferences.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Azerty/Qwerty. At least the layout where the M-button is at the right of L.
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown, although not sure if mechanical is really better since I have no complaints about rubber domes.
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*
> I'm currently using this keyboard (been using it 4+ years) but I don't like the F-keys and I want to move on to a keyboard that's fully backlit. Typing and using this old keyboard for gaming goes just fine, so would I really need a mechanical one? Especially because cherry browns with blue/red backlight are quite difficult to find in Europe, or you have to pay crazy high prices for them.
> 
> Oh yeah, I checked a computer store where they had the G710+ on display and I pressed the buttons, but felt no real difference right away. Didn't thorougly tested though.


Mechanical boards don't feel completely different when you first try them for some people, but if you try using one for a few days, then go back to a rubber dome, the difference will be completely clear.

I'd suggest the CM Storm Trigger (comes with red backlighting) for a mechanical board, or you could wait for the Ducky Zero Shine to release.

If you'd prefer a rubber dome then you could look at the Logitech G105.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdTurkey*
> 
> I've been using a G15 for 5-6 years and I'm tired of the noise and the cheap feel of it. I'm using a Sensei mouse by steelseries with a white led logo.
> 
> Location: Montreal, Canada
> 
> If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: newegg.ca, ncix.ca, amazon.ca
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: None
> Price: 70$ - 150$
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, color (white, red, orange), quality over aesthetics.
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games (Shooters, MMORPGs) and the occasional typing for FB and online chat.
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO: High
> Macro keys (yes/ no): Not necessary
> Media keys (yes/ no): Would be a plus
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Not sure, Black, Brown or Red
> *Noise level (high/low): Low
> *Tactility (yes/ no): Would need more info
> *Stiffness (high/ low): Low


Given your budget and conditions I would wait a few weeks or so, some very nice boards are coming out that you might be interested in e.g.


Ducky Shine 3
Ducky Zero Shine
WASD v2 Code Edition
Ducky Year of the Snake
Given that you'd like media keys, I think the Ducky Shine 3 would be particularly appealing to you, it would be at the top end of the budget but it comes with media keys, very cool backlighting (possibly the best out there?) aswell as great build quality and lots of backlighting colours.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mesima*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US - Amazon, eBay, Newegg, wherever.
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* NA
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Shine II
> *Price:* Anything
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, I'd prefer white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming/Typing
> *USB/ PS2:* No preference
> *KRO:* NKRO Preferred.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No preference
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No preference
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry MX Blacks
> Edit: I know my rig listed has a Ducky Shine II but I *do not* currently own one.


It would make sense to wait for the Ducky Shine 3 or Ducky Year of the Dragon at this point rather than going for a Shine 2.


----------



## Mesima

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> CM Storm Trigger is a very good choice, but it's $20 over budget. You could also wait for the Ducky Zero Shine to release, it'll be available with orange or blue backlighting on release.
> Mechanical boards don't feel completely different when you first try them for some people, but if you try using one for a few days, then go back to a rubber dome, the difference will be completely clear.
> 
> I'd suggest the CM Storm Trigger (comes with red backlighting) for a mechanical board, or you could wait for the Ducky Zero Shine to release.
> 
> If you'd prefer a rubber dome then you could look at the Logitech G105.
> Given your budget and conditions I would wait a few weeks or so, some very nice boards are coming out that you might be interested in e.g.
> 
> 
> Ducky Shine 3
> Ducky Zero Shine
> WASD v2 Code Edition
> Ducky Year of the Snake
> Given that you'd like media keys, I think the Ducky Shine 3 would be particularly appealing to you, it would be at the top end of the budget but it comes with media keys, very cool backlighting (possibly the best out there?) aswell as great build quality and lots of backlighting colours.
> It would make sense to wait for the Ducky Shine 3 or Ducky Year of the Dragon at this point rather than going for a Shine 2.


Oh snaps just saw the video for the Shine 3, I wasn't even aware that it was unveiled! Are there any more details about when it's going to be released?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mesima*
> 
> Oh snaps just saw the video for the Shine 3, I wasn't even aware that it was unveiled! Are there any more details about when it's going to be released?


From what I recall, the videos of it said the models on show were prototypes, so it could be months, but I would definitely anticipate before Fall.


----------



## Mesima

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> From what I recall, the videos of it said the models on show were prototypes, so it could be months, but I would definitely anticipate before Fall.


Aw, sweet right when I get back from my deployment! Thanks!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mesima*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> From what I recall, the videos of it said the models on show were prototypes, so it could be months, but I would definitely anticipate before Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, sweet right when I get back from my deployment! Thanks!
Click to expand...

You're welcome.


----------



## ColdTurkey

Quote:

Ducky Shine 3
Ducky Zero Shine
WASD v2 Code Edition
Ducky Year of the Snake
Given that you'd like media keys, I think the Ducky Shine 3 would be particularly appealing to you, it would be at the top end of the budget but it comes with media keys, very cool backlighting (possibly the best out there?) aswell as great build quality and lots of backlighting colours.
It would make sense to wait for the Ducky Shine 3 or Ducky Year of the Dragon at this point rather than going for a Shine 2.[/quote]

I'm sorry I couldn't reply earlier to your post, I've been swamped for the last week because I've been prepping and moving in my new appartment. Thank you for the answer !

I would like to know if MX reds would be the switch type I need (I'm new to mechanical keyboards) :

Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
*Noise level (high/low): Low
*Tactility (yes/ no): Yes
*Stiffness (high/ low): Low


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdTurkey*
> 
> I'm sorry I couldn't reply earlier to your post, I've been swamped for the last week because I've been prepping and moving in my new appartment. Thank you for the answer !
> 
> I would like to know if MX reds would be the switch type I need (I'm new to mechanical keyboards) :
> 
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
> *Noise level (high/low): Low
> *Tactility (yes/ no): Yes
> *Stiffness (high/ low): Low


Browns are what you'd want for that, they have the same average actuation force as Reds but they are tactile and quiet like the Reds.


----------



## kevmatic

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire Pro
*Price:*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*No
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*Full size, I guess. Numpad is a must.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*All of the above
*USB/ PS2:*PS2 perferred
*KRO:*Full would be nice
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*No
*Media keys (yes/ no):*No
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):*LOW. I do live radio broadcasts, so it must be quiet.
**Tactility (yes/ no):*?
**Stiffness (high/ low):*Low
I'm currently using a simple OEM keyboard. I've noticed, though, that it won't accept three keys at the same time in some circumstances (such as A, W, and 1) and that's throwing off my gaming. So I think I just need a keyboard with decent KRO?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevmatic*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire Pro
> *Price:*
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*No
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*Full size, I guess. Numpad is a must.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*All of the above
> *USB/ PS2:*PS2 perferred
> *KRO:*Full would be nice
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):*No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):*No
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):*LOW. I do live radio broadcasts, so it must be quiet.
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*?
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*Low
> I'm currently using a simple OEM keyboard. I've noticed, though, that it won't accept three keys at the same time in some circumstances (such as A, W, and 1) and that's throwing off my gaming. So I think I just need a keyboard with decent KRO?


You didn't include a budget, should I assume you have no upper limit? If so I'd suggest a Filco Majestouch-2, it fulfils all the criteria (no backlighting, NKRO with PS2, no media or macro keys and US layout)

As for wanting very low sound, you'll obviously want to avoid MX Blue switches (because of the click), I'd also recommend getting some O-rings for the switches to keep the noise of bottoming out to a minimum.

You also want light switches, so I'd recommend staying away from MX Blacks, other than that you could choose MX Reds if you want a linear switch, or MX Browns if you want a tactile switch (one with a bump at the point of actuation to make bottoming out the switch less necessary).


----------



## kevmatic

Well, I'll pay whatever I have to pay to get what I want, but that kind of money seems a little overboard, you know? But if I can't find anything that matches my requirements at a lower price...

You know, the Amazon page for the thing doesn't mention it as USB or PS/2 and Google is oddly silent on the matter... I assume its both? That'd be good for future proofiness.

My other question is, well, I kinda want the thing to have similar stiffness to its predecessor. Do moderately-high quality membrane keyboards have what is considered a high or low stiffness? If a keyboard is listed as 6KRO, is that ANY 6 keys?


----------



## AJR1775

Check out the DK9008G2.....great boards and they just came in to stock. See the thread I posted earlier. Good quality with PBT keycaps as well.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1402797/ducky-dye-sublimated-pbt-keycaps-just-arrived-yesterday-for-sale


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevmatic*
> 
> Well, I'll pay whatever I have to pay to get what I want, but that kind of money seems a little overboard, you know? But if I can't find anything that matches my requirements at a lower price...
> 
> You know, the Amazon page for the thing doesn't mention it as USB or PS/2 and Google is oddly silent on the matter... I assume its both? That'd be good for future proofiness.
> 
> My other question is, well, I kinda want the thing to have similar stiffness to its predecessor. Do moderately-high quality membrane keyboards have what is considered a high or low stiffness? If a keyboard is listed as 6KRO, is that ANY 6 keys?


The high price of the Filco is because of the build quality mostly, it's a very durable keyboard, likely more solid board than you've ever tried before.

For the Filco, it comes with a native USB connector (giving 6KRO) or a PS2 adapter which gives NKRO, so it's more accurately backwards compatible than future proof.

The stiffness of membrane keyboards is much less defined and can vary from board to board IIRC, I'm not exactly sure if actuation force is greater or less as the price of the membrane board increases.

If a keyboard is 6KRO then yes, any 6 keys can be pressed.


----------



## skylinecalvin

*Location:* U.S
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Yes, CM Storm QuickFire Rapid but I'm trying to find a keyboard with a numpad
*Price:* Don't want to go over 90$, 100$ would be my limit
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Preferably yes, but at my price point i find it highly unlikely
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* I don't know what TKL is, but i would like a numpad
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming Primarly
*USB/ PS2:* Doesn't Matter
*KRO:* Doesn't mater as i'm not playing any games that require more than 3+ buttons pushed simultaneously
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Fine with either
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Preferably yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Red Switches
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skylinecalvin*
> 
> 
> *Location:* U.S
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Yes, CM Storm QuickFire Rapid but I'm trying to find a keyboard with a numpad
> *Price:* Don't want to go over 90$, 100$ would be my limit
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Preferably yes, but at my price point i find it highly unlikely
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* I don't know what TKL is, but i would like a numpad
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming Primarly
> *USB/ PS2:* Doesn't Matter
> *KRO:* Doesn't mater as i'm not playing any games that require more than 3+ buttons pushed simultaneously
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Fine with either
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Preferably yes
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Red Switches
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*


I'd suggest looking at the CM Storm Trigger.


----------



## skylinecalvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd suggest looking at the CM Storm Trigger.


Thank you kind sir for the link, i'll most likely get this keyboard.


----------



## pcnoob101

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* My friend has a Das Keyboard got it about 2 years ago that he likes with browns, I think its ok but I was reading reviews that people think quality in these have gone way down
*Price:* I just want a good value. I will spend up to and even over $120 if you think it's worth it over the other options
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Don't care as long as I can turn it off
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* I want it to take up a small amount of space. On the fence about TKL, not sure how much I use the numpad, but not sure if I'd miss it once I don't have it. Looking for some personal experience on this one
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Minimal gaming, mostly web browsing
*USB/ PS2:* not sure whats the difference
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* don't care
*Media keys (yes/ no):* yes I would like play/pause at least
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* don't know what this means? is this asking if I want qwerty?
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Leaning towards blues
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*
I want a solid mechanical keyboard. I don't need all the bells and whistles like LED lights that do all this weird stuff. I don't want something with tons of branding all over it either. If the keyboard has it, fine, but I would want to be able to turn them off if I want. I'm looking for a good value but not necessarily budget. Also if anyhing good is coming out within a month I'm willing to wait.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcnoob101*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* My friend has a Das Keyboard got it about 2 years ago that he likes with browns, I think its ok but I was reading reviews that people think quality in these have gone way down
> *Price:* I just want a good value. I will spend up to and even over $120 if you think it's worth it over the other options
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Don't care as long as I can turn it off
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* I want it to take up a small amount of space. On the fence about TKL, not sure how much I use the numpad, but not sure if I'd miss it once I don't have it. Looking for some personal experience on this one
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Minimal gaming, mostly web browsing
> *USB/ PS2:* not sure whats the difference
> *KRO:*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* don't care
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* yes I would like play/pause at least
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* don't know what this means? is this asking if I want qwerty?
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Leaning towards blues
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*
> I want a solid mechanical keyboard. I don't need all the bells and whistles like LED lights that do all this weird stuff. I don't want something with tons of branding all over it either. If the keyboard has it, fine, but I would want to be able to turn them off if I want. I'm looking for a good value but not necessarily budget. Also if anyhing good is coming out within a month I'm willing to wait.


If you'd be happy with a TKL board you could look at the version of the Quickfire Rapid with the reduced branding (it's the more common version for sale now IIRC), if you would be happy using software for play/ pause you could also look at the Filco Majestouch-2 which is available in fullsize and TKL.


----------



## pcnoob101

Where are some places to buy these keyboards. Seems like amazon and newegg are slim pickens.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcnoob101*
> 
> Where are some places to buy these keyboards. Seems like amazon and newegg are slim pickens.


GeekHack classifieds


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcnoob101*
> 
> Where are some places to buy these keyboards. Seems like amazon and newegg are slim pickens.


Depends entirely on where you live.


----------



## kennethv

*Location:* Belgium
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Media Markt
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Razer Blackwidow 2013, Das Keyboard Professional/Ultimate (Cherry MX Blue), the new Corsair Vengeance K70 coming in July
*Price:* $130-140 is a real maximum
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* it's a nice addition but not necessary
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Programming and typing!
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Since it's not for gaming I'm guessing this is not really important
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* again, nice addition but not necessary
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes please! I prefer dedicated media keys for which you don't need a functionkey
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US, Belgian Azerty too hard to find and US Qwerty seems better for programming. I'm making the switch








*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I love the feel and sound of the Cherry MX Blue's
**Noise level (high/low):* doesn't matter
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes please
**Stiffness (high/ low):* not too stiff


----------



## pcnoob101

I live in the US


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennethv*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Belgium
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Media Markt
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Razer Blackwidow 2013, Das Keyboard Professional/Ultimate (Cherry MX Blue), the new Corsair Vengeance K70 coming in July
> *Price:* $130-140 is a real maximum
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* it's a nice addition but not necessary
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Programming and typing!
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* Since it's not for gaming I'm guessing this is not really important
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* again, nice addition but not necessary
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes please! I prefer dedicated media keys for which you don't need a functionkey
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US, Belgian Azerty too hard to find and US Qwerty seems better for programming. I'm making the switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I love the feel and sound of the Cherry MX Blue's
> **Noise level (high/low):* doesn't matter
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes please
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* not too stiff


Of those, I would go for the DAS or the K70, but given reports that DAS have changed OEM and the build quality possibly dropping, I would go for the K70.

The K70 is the only one that I can think of that has dedicated media keys, but if you could put up with a board with embedded media keys, then you'd have much more options e.g. MaxKeyboard Nighthawk X7, CM Storm Trigger etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcnoob101*
> 
> I live in the US


Other than Amazon and Newegg:


eBay
Tiger Imports
Mechanicalkeyboards.com


----------



## loukouk

*Location:* USA
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire TK, although I'm unsure about the Cherry Red switches
*Price:* Absolute max around $115-120
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* I want backlighting but I don't really care for customization. I just want to be able to see my keys in the dark.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* I enjoy having a number pad. This is another reason why I liked the keyboard above because it combines a bunch of keys together on the right side.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Mostly games but I will be doing some typing and coding too.
*USB/ PS2:* either
*KRO:* I think a NKRO of 6 or above should be plenty
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No. Thumb macros (under the sppacebar) would be awesome though.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* no.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Red or black. I'm going from rubber domes and I'm not sure which I should go for given that I don't really know how much actuation force I prefer. I've heard that blacks will tire you out when typing (like an essay or when coding) but that reds are too light and create a lot of accidental presses... so I guess I'll try either


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loukouk*
> 
> 
> *Location:* USA
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire TK, although I'm unsure about the Cherry Red switches
> *Price:* Absolute max around $115-120
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* I want backlighting but I don't really care for customization. I just want to be able to see my keys in the dark.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* I enjoy having a number pad. This is another reason why I liked the keyboard above because it combines a bunch of keys together on the right side.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Mostly games but I will be doing some typing and coding too.
> *USB/ PS2:* either
> *KRO:* I think a NKRO of 6 or above should be plenty
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No. Thumb macros (under the sppacebar) would be awesome though.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* no.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Red or black. I'm going from rubber domes and I'm not sure which I should go for given that I don't really know how much actuation force I prefer. I've heard that blacks will tire you out when typing (like an essay or when coding) but that reds are too light and create a lot of accidental presses... so I guess I'll try either


You could look at the CM Storm Trigger or wait to see how much the Ducky Zero Shine will retail for.


----------



## pcnoob101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you'd be happy with a TKL board you could look at the version of the Quickfire Rapid with the reduced branding (it's the more common version for sale now IIRC), if you would be happy using software for play/ pause you could also look at the Filco Majestouch-2 which is available in fullsize and TKL.


How bout a full sized board, mx blue, no backlight, for $110 or less? Quickfire XT? Really don't like the font on those keys. What else is there? Is the WASD v2 coming out soon?


----------



## xquisit

Have you thought about a Filco? I've heard lots of nice things about them.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcnoob101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you'd be happy with a TKL board you could look at the version of the Quickfire Rapid with the reduced branding (it's the more common version for sale now IIRC), if you would be happy using software for play/ pause you could also look at the Filco Majestouch-2 which is available in fullsize and TKL.
> 
> 
> 
> How bout a full sized board, mx blue, no backlight, for $110 or less? Quickfire XT? Really don't like the font on those keys. What else is there? Is the WASD v2 coming out soon?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Have you thought about a Filco? I've heard lots of nice things about them.


Filco make some very nice boards, however in the US the price is around $140 - $150.

The WASD V2 is currently being manufactured, it should release before the fall, however I can't be certain of the price they will go for, I would anticipate in the same region as the V1.


----------



## pcnoob101

Hmm doesn't fit my price range. Anything else out there? Seems like everything is $125+


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcnoob101*
> 
> Hmm doesn't fit my price range. Anything else out there? Seems like everything is $125+


Sorry, missed that part, how about this? It has backlighting but you can turn that off if you don't want it on.


----------



## pcnoob101

I really don't like the silver. I want something all black and with no backlighting. WASD v2 looks interesting based on what they are saying about it in their blog but I'm getting it will be over $120, man these things are expensive. I appreciate your suggestions. Looks like my options are:

1 Quickfire XT when it comes out even though I don't like the fonts CM uses
2 Raise my price


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcnoob101*
> 
> I really don't like the silver. I want something all black and with no backlighting. WASD v2 looks interesting based on what they are saying about it in their blog but I'm getting it will be over $120, man these things are expensive. I appreciate your suggestions. Looks like my options are:
> 
> 1 Quickfire XT when it comes out even though I don't like the fonts CM uses
> 2 Raise my price


Waiting until you get more money wouldn't be a bad idea, the quality of most of the more expensive boards is really worth the extra cost, in my opinion at least.

EDIT: if you don't like the font you could also buy an aftermarket set of keycaps.


----------



## pcnoob101

Did you mean to say "wouldn't be a bad idea?" Of the more expensive brands, which do you typically recommend? Is Filco really worth the premium? What are some others? Can you rank them if you dont mind?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcnoob101*
> 
> Did you mean to say "wouldn't be a bad idea?" Of the more expensive brands, which do you typically recommend? Is Filco really worth the premium? What are some others? Can you rank them if you dont mind?


Yes, sorry.









There is a lot of debate between which is the best "high-end" Cherry MX board brand, typically the list includes Filco, Ducky, WASD, Leopold, Cooler Master, in no particular order.

I would argue the quality of a Filco does justify the price tag, I've tried more expensive rubber dome boards that had worse quality.

Ranking them would be largely arbitrary, If you're spending over $100 then the build quality is going to be very high on most of the boards.

If I had to pick top 3 I'd say Ducky, Filco, WASD in no particular order, but that's just my subjective view on it, most of the brands have some lower priced boards that have a lower build quality, so it's impossible to compare which brand comes out on top objectively, it's all down to personal opinion.


----------



## iARDAs

I love my Logitech G710 Mechanical Keyboard so so so much.


----------



## pcnoob101

Ya I heard good things about it, I just don't like the look of it. I really hope they update us on WASD v2. Sounds like a great keyboard and just what I am looking for.


----------



## miky

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Logitech G710+ / Ducky Shine 2 / Ducky DK9008G2 PRO / Rosewill RK-9100BR
*Price:* 0-150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Preferable but not necessary.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Predominantly typing.
*USB/ PS2:* Either.
*KRO:* Don't really mind.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not needed, but willing to pay a bit extra for it.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I think Cherry MX Browns will be best for typing.
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miky*
> 
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Logitech G710+ / Ducky Shine 2 / Ducky DK9008G2 PRO / Rosewill RK-9100BR
> *Price:* 0-150
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Preferable but not necessary.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Predominantly typing.
> *USB/ PS2:* Either.
> *KRO:* Don't really mind.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not needed, but willing to pay a bit extra for it.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I think Cherry MX Browns will be best for typing.
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low


If you're willing to spend that much I would personally wait for the Ducky Shine 3 and Ducky Year of the Snake to release, they look very promising.


----------



## miky

Thank you.
I'm not sure how much important for me backlighting. Perhaps better to take Ducky DK9008G2 Pro Dye Sublimated PBT Keycaps? There is a difference between Ducky DK9008 Shine II and Ducky DK9008G2 Pro except the backlighting? Ducky Shine 3- besides a new colour / LEDs schemes, which improvements and added features are expected?


----------



## Paradigm84

If you don't definitely need backlighting, then the 9008G2 Pro would be a good idea as the PBT keycaps will last longer.

As far as I'm aware the only difference between the 9008G2 Pro and the Shine 2 is the backlighting on the Shine 2 and the PBT keycaps on the 9008G2 Pro.

All I've seen of the Ducky Shine 3 so far is the new lighting modes including the customisable RGB lighting on the spacebar, more information is likely to come out nearer to the August release date.


----------



## miky

Thank you very much!


----------



## ams2990

*Location:* USA
*Price:* Not important
*Backlighting (yes (color?)/no ):* I would prefer blue or white, but the color is not very important to me
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full-size
*Use (games/programming/typing etc):* Primarily programming, light gaming
*USB/PS2:* PS2
*Macro keys (yes/no):* No
*Media keys (yes/no):* No
*Layout (US/ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/no):* I don't know.
**Stiffness (high/low):*


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ams2990*
> 
> 
> *Location:* USA
> *Price:* Not important
> *Backlighting (yes (color?)/no ):* I would prefer blue or white, but the color is not very important to me
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full-size
> *Use (games/programming/typing etc):* Primarily programming, light gaming
> *USB/PS2:* PS2
> *Macro keys (yes/no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/no):* No
> *Layout (US/ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> **Tactility (yes/no):* I don't know.
> **Stiffness (high/low):*


I'd personally wait for the Ducky Shine 3, Ducky Year of the Snake or WASD V2 Code Edition.


----------



## ams2990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd personally wait for the Ducky Shine 3, Ducky Year of the Snake or WASD V2 Code Edition.


Are any of those PS2? From what I can see, they look like they're all USB.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ams2990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd personally wait for the Ducky Shine 3, Ducky Year of the Snake or WASD V2 Code Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> Are any of those PS2? From what I can see, they look like they're all USB.
Click to expand...

The WASD V1 comes with a PS/2 adapter, so I would assume the V2 will, as for the Ducky Shine 3 I will try and find out.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ams2990*
> 
> Are any of those PS2? From what I can see, they look like they're all USB.


Neither is, but both can use a USB to PS/2 adapter.

In the case of the Ducky Shine 3, you won't need a PS/2 adapter unless you have some form of USB issue with the board (as some USB hubs can get mad at the Shine 2 & Shine 3)


----------



## barkinos98

well, mine isnt too much of a ask for advice"
but mx browns definately require less force to activate compared to the g19 right? i've went back to using this and my fingers are hurting.
also, apple keyboards have a great feel and are very easy to press, do you know the force required for those?


----------



## simsas18

Hello,
I would like to ask for some advice regarding mechanical keyboards. I'm currently using Logitech Ultrax Premium but I would like to upgrade to a nicer mechanical keyboard. I would like to get one that has similar feel to my current keyboard.

*Location:*Europe
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Most likely amazon.com or my local computer store.
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*CM Storm Trigger MX Blue, CM Storm QuickFire Pro MX Brown but I'm open for suggestions








*Price:* Up to 100 USD (might go up to 120USD if that would buy me a better keyboard)
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*Not required but would like to have it.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size if possible
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and some typing
*USB/ PS2:*Doesn't matter
*KRO:*-
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*Not required
*Media keys (yes/ no):*Better if it has them
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*-
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*I'm thinking about Cherry MX Blue or Brown. Would they be very different from my current keyboard?
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*
If I'm going to buy from Amazon.com then I would have to find a keyboard that can be shipped internationally and that limits my possible selection greatly


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simsas18*
> 
> Hello,
> I would like to ask for some advice regarding mechanical keyboards. I'm currently using Logitech Ultrax Premium but I would like to upgrade to a nicer mechanical keyboard. I would like to get one that has similar feel to my current keyboard.
> 
> *Location:*Europe
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Most likely amazon.com or my local computer store.
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*CM Storm Trigger MX Blue, CM Storm QuickFire Pro MX Brown but I'm open for suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price:* Up to 100 USD (might go up to 120USD if that would buy me a better keyboard)
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*Not required but would like to have it.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size if possible
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and some typing
> *USB/ PS2:*Doesn't matter
> *KRO:*-
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):*Not required
> *Media keys (yes/ no):*Better if it has them
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*-
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*I'm thinking about Cherry MX Blue or Brown. Would they be very different from my current keyboard?
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*
> If I'm going to buy from Amazon.com then I would have to find a keyboard that can be shipped internationally and that limits my possible selection greatly


If you want full backlighting, the QuickFire Pro is out because it only has partial backlighting.

The CM Storm Trigger is a good choice, but you could also look into the Ducky Zero Shine.


----------



## barkinos98

paradigm, your filco is softer than your G19 right? after i went back to use the G19 daily my fingers started to hurt


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> paradigm, your filco is softer than your G19 right? after i went back to use the G19 daily my fingers started to hurt


I'm not sure how to compare them, I haven't used the G19 in months, I wouldn't say it's softer per se, just preferable in my opinion, it's less squishy and more solid, particularly at the bottoming out point.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm not sure how to compare them, I haven't used the G19 in months, I wouldn't say it's softer per se, just preferable in my opinion, it's less squishy and more solid, particularly at the bottoming out point.


oh alright then.
have you ever used the apple keyboard? the chiclet style one?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm not sure how to compare them, I haven't used the G19 in months, I wouldn't say it's softer per se, just preferable in my opinion, it's less squishy and more solid, particularly at the bottoming out point.
> 
> 
> 
> oh alright then.
> have you ever used the apple keyboard? the chiclet style one?
Click to expand...

Briefly, wasn't a fan, I find chiclet keyboards annoying for large amounts of typing.


----------



## simsas18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you want full backlighting, the QuickFire Pro is out because it only has partial backlighting.
> 
> The CM Storm Trigger is a good choice, but you could also look into the Ducky Zero Shine.


Well, backlighting is not that important, I can do without it. One more question: would Cherry MX Blue or Brown switches feel very different compared to my Logitech Ultrax Premium?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simsas18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you want full backlighting, the QuickFire Pro is out because it only has partial backlighting.
> 
> The CM Storm Trigger is a good choice, but you could also look into the Ducky Zero Shine.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, backlighting is not that important, I can do without it. One more question: would Cherry MX Blue or Brown switches feel very different compared to my Logitech Ultrax Premium?
Click to expand...

I haven't used the board, but as it seems to use scissor switches I would say yes, the travel will be much further.


----------



## lllFATAL1TY

*Location:* Brazil, but im buy it on Paraguay (Newegg like)
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* newegg.com < evething has on Paraguay by the same price
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM Storm Trigger / Corsair K70
*Price:* $130.00 USD
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* YES
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games (FPS most time - BF4)
*USB/ PS2:* Whatever
*KRO:* 6KRO at least
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not required
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes, throught FN key or separeted keys. Both are OK for me
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Whatever
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* ???
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* No
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low


----------



## tomclancey

*Location:* US48
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Das Model S,
*Price:* ~$100
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* All.
*USB/ PS2:* Either.
*KRO:* Doesn't matter.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Blue, ALPS White (Anything clicky and tactile)
I really like the Das Model S Ultimate, but I hate the glossy look. It makes it look cheap and gaudy. I like the appearance of the Steelseries and the Rosewill, but I want them with MX Blues.

Thanks!
Anthony


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lllFATAL1TY*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Brazil, but im buy it on Paraguay (Newegg like)
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* newegg.com < evething has on Paraguay by the same price
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM Storm Trigger / Corsair K70
> *Price:* $130.00 USD
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* YES
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games (FPS most time - BF4)
> *USB/ PS2:* Whatever
> *KRO:* 6KRO at least
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not required
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes, throught FN key or separeted keys. Both are OK for me
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Whatever
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* ???
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* No
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low


CM Storm Trigger is a good choice, you could also look at the Ducky Zero Shine (however it looks like it only has volume controls for media keys).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomclancey*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US48
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Das Model S,
> *Price:* ~$100
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* All.
> *USB/ PS2:* Either.
> *KRO:* Doesn't matter.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US.
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Blue, ALPS White (Anything clicky and tactile)
> I really like the Das Model S Ultimate, but I hate the glossy look. It makes it look cheap and gaudy. I like the appearance of the Steelseries and the Rosewill, but I want them with MX Blues.
> 
> Thanks!
> Anthony


I'd steer away from Steelseries boards, the quality of the printing on the keycaps is meant to be subpar (on the 6GV2 particularly).

You could look into the CM Storm Trigger or Ducky DK9008G2 PRO also.


----------



## lllFATAL1TY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> CM Storm Trigger is a good choice, you could also look at the Ducky Zero Shine (however it looks like it only has volume controls for media keys).
> [/URL] also.


thx, only 2 more questions:

. Is true that CM Storm is planning release very soon a new version/model of Trigger ?
. Cherry MX Red or Brown ? Pros ? Cons ? KB focus is BF3/BF4


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm not aware of a new version of the Trigger being planned at the moment, I will have a look around.
Depends whether you would like a tactile switch or not, if you think you are likely to spend most of the time bottoming out the keys then you could just stick to the MX Reds, however it's worth noting that MX Reds are very light and aren't liked that much for use outside of gaming because they are easier than other switches to actuate accidentally.


----------



## lllFATAL1TY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> I'm not aware of a new version of the Trigger being planned at the moment, I will have a look around.
> Depends whether you would like a tactile switch or not, if you think you are likely to spend most of the time bottoming out the keys then you could just stick to the MX Reds, however it's worth noting that MX Reds are very light and aren't liked that much for use outside of gaming because they are easier than other switches to actuate accidentally.


i got it , so i think i will go with Brown, looks like is more "good for everything, perfect for nothing"

now i have a G800 from A4Tech X7 (rubber dome







)
what is more similar like rubber dome? brown / red ?

thx


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lllFATAL1TY*
> 
> i got it , so i think i will go with Brown, looks like is more "good for everything, perfect for nothing"
> 
> now i have a G800 from A4Tech X7 (rubber dome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> what is more similar like rubber dome? brown / red ?
> 
> thx


I would have to say MX Reds because they are linear like rubber dome, but the bottom end of the MX Red is nowhere as squishy as rubber dome.


----------



## Sikkamore

*Location:* Canada
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* NCIX, TigerDirect, or MegaComputer
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None come to mind
*Price:* ~$150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes (red)
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Doesn't matter. Higher is better for me obviously
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry Red
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Canada
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* NCIX, TigerDirect, or MegaComputer
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None come to mind
> *Price:* ~$150
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes (red)
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and typing
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* Doesn't matter. Higher is better for me obviously
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry Red
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*


CM Storm Trigger (might have to try other sites than those listed above), Max Keyboard Nighthawk X9


----------



## Sikkamore

Thanks Paradigm! I'm REALLY digging that Nighthawk!


----------



## Kula

I'm trying to find a scissor-switch keyboard that looks like the Keycool 84 or Noppoo Choc Mini. The keyboard needs to take up as little space as possible and have all the keys placed together. Not sure if that makes sense, but those two keyboards have the layout I need. My current keyboard is ~16" long and there's barely enough room for my mouse to move around. I can't use a keyboard that's really tall because my desk has an annoying bar that runs across the keyboard tray and my fingers sometimes bump into it when reaching for the number/function keys. Aaaand I don't like tall keys that feel really deep (like how they dip down in the middle), in case that matters.

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Keycool 84, Noppoo Choc Mini
*Price:* I'd prefer less than $125
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes! The color doesn't really matter.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games
*USB/ PS2:* Probably PS2
*KRO:* Whatever works best for gaming.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Don't care!
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Don't care!
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Scissor-switch (if possible), though I'm thinking what I want doesn't exist. I like keys that are very low and close together. I don't like keys that have that "gummy" feeling. Sooo I guess mechanical would be my next choice.
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* I don't know D:
**Stiffness (high/ low):* I don't know D:


----------



## lllFATAL1TY

thanks for all Paradigm84


----------



## megaforce93

@Kula, If you live near a Fry's Electronics or a Mircocenter, they have mechanical keyboards on display for customers to try out. You could determine what switches would fit your needs.


----------



## Kula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megaforce93*
> 
> @Kula, If you live near a Fry's Electronics or a Mircocenter, they have mechanical keyboards on display for customers to try out. You could determine what switches would fit your needs.


I don't have either store near me


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kula*
> 
> I'm trying to find a scissor-switch keyboard that looks like the Keycool 84 or Noppoo Choc Mini. The keyboard needs to take up as little space as possible and have all the keys placed together. Not sure if that makes sense, but those two keyboards have the layout I need. My current keyboard is ~16" long and there's barely enough room for my mouse to move around. I can't use a keyboard that's really tall because my desk has an annoying bar that runs across the keyboard tray and my fingers sometimes bump into it when reaching for the number/function keys. Aaaand I don't like tall keys that feel really deep (like how they dip down in the middle), in case that matters.
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Keycool 84, Noppoo Choc Mini
> *Price:* I'd prefer less than $125
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes! The color doesn't really matter.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games
> *USB/ PS2:* Probably PS2
> *KRO:* Whatever works best for gaming.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Don't care!
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Don't care!
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Scissor-switch (if possible), though I'm thinking what I want doesn't exist. I like keys that are very low and close together. I don't like keys that have that "gummy" feeling. Sooo I guess mechanical would be my next choice.
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* I don't know D:
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* I don't know D:


I'm not aware of any reduced size scissor switch boards, but if you want a smaller backlit mechanical board, then you have a few options such as the Vortex KBT Race and Ducky Mini.

As for the switch type, I'm not sure what to suggest, none of the MX switches feel particularly "gummy", do you know if you'd like a tactile or linear switch?


----------



## YaLu

*Location:* UK ( Europe) but don't care for the store...
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair Vengeance K95
*Price:* not over 180 £
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes full and individual as the k95, I prefer the blue.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games
*USB/ PS2:* Doesn't matter
*KRO:* NKRO
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes, if possible but not necessarily
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes, as above
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* -
*Switch type:* Red


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YaLu*
> 
> 
> *Location:* UK ( Europe) but don't care for the store...
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair Vengeance K95
> *Price:* not over 180 £
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes full and individual as the k95, I prefer the blue.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games
> *USB/ PS2:* Doesn't matter
> *KRO:* NKRO
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes, if possible but not necessarily
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes, as above
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* -
> *Switch type:* Red


Personally I'd wait for the Ducky Shine 3 or Ducky Year of the Snake.


----------



## tomclancey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd steer away from Steelseries boards, the quality of the printing on the keycaps is meant to be subpar (on the 6GV2 particularly).
> 
> You could look into the CM Storm Trigger or Ducky DK9008G2 PRO also.


Have you heard anything about the Adesso MKB-135B or the iOne Scorpious M10?

Or the Azio Levetron Mechanical Keyboard? It has White ALPS which is perfect, because I have an old AT101 style keyboard with blue ALPS and would love to use those keycaps instead of the ones on this keyboard.

Those both are more in line with what I was hoping to spend, but if spending $100 is how much I have to spend to get the quality that justifies that price, I can understand that.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomclancey*
> 
> Have you heard anything about the Adesso MKB-135B or the iOne Scorpious M10?
> 
> Or the Azio Levetron Mechanical Keyboard? It has White ALPS which is perfect, because I have an old AT101 style keyboard with blue ALPS and would love to use those keycaps instead of the ones on this keyboard.
> 
> Those both are more in line with what I was hoping to spend, but if spending $100 is how much I have to spend to get the quality that justifies that price, I can understand that.


I've heard of them, but I'd be reluctant to say they'd have the same quality as the Ducky. If I was spending my $100 I'd get the Ducky.

Some other members might be able to provide some insight if you post in the Mechanical Keyboard Club.


----------



## Kula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm not aware of any reduced size scissor switch boards, but if you want a smaller backlit mechanical board, then you have a few options such as the Vortex KBT Race and Ducky Mini.
> 
> As for the switch type, I'm not sure what to suggest, none of the MX switches feel particularly "gummy", do you know if you'd like a tactile or linear switch?


After reading this intro, I'm pretty sure I want brown switches. I just wish I knew what the tactile "bump" feels like so I could be 100% sure before spending so much money. I definitely need the arrow keys, so the Ducky Mini is out. So I guess it's down to the Vortex KBT Race, Keycool 84, and Noppoo Choc Mini. I like how the function keys are in-line with the number keys on the Keycool 84 and Noppoo Choc Mini, so I'm leaning toward one of those. Do you know much about either keyboard - especially any problems?


----------



## germslopz

Im planning on purchasing my first mechanical keyboard, however all these definitions and characteristics of the different switches havent really helped since ive never owned one nor have i tested/used any mechanical keyboards. I will use the board mainly for gaming and general typing. I was considering the Corsair K70 or Meka G1.

USA
UNDER 130
BACKLIGHTING
Corsair k70 , Meka G1
Noise level low to medium
US layout
Cherry MX red?

Sorry for the lack of info, wish i could provide more. Any help would be great.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kula*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm not aware of any reduced size scissor switch boards, but if you want a smaller backlit mechanical board, then you have a few options such as the Vortex KBT Race and Ducky Mini.
> 
> As for the switch type, I'm not sure what to suggest, none of the MX switches feel particularly "gummy", do you know if you'd like a tactile or linear switch?
> 
> 
> 
> After reading this intro, I'm pretty sure I want brown switches. I just wish I knew what the tactile "bump" feels like so I could be 100% sure before spending so much money. I definitely need the arrow keys, so the Ducky Mini is out. So I guess it's down to the Vortex KBT Race, Keycool 84, and Noppoo Choc Mini. I like how the function keys are in-line with the number keys on the Keycool 84 and Noppoo Choc Mini, so I'm leaning toward one of those. Do you know much about either keyboard - especially any problems?
Click to expand...

I haven't used either personally, but I've heard good things about the Choc Mini especially.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *germslopz*
> 
> Im planning on purchasing my first mechanical keyboard, however all these definitions and characteristics of the different switches havent really helped since ive never owned one nor have i tested/used any mechanical keyboards. I will use the board mainly for gaming and general typing. I was considering the Corsair K70 or Meka G1.
> 
> USA
> UNDER 130
> BACKLIGHTING
> Corsair k70 , Meka G1
> Noise level low to medium
> US layout
> Cherry MX red?
> 
> Sorry for the lack of info, wish i could provide more. Any help would be great.


In addition to those two, you could also consider the Ducky Zero Shine, the Ducky Shine 2 (might be very slightly over budget), the CM Storm Trigger and possibly the QPAD MK-80 if you can find a good deal on it.


----------



## SDub

*Location:* USA
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None
*Price:* Less than $100
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, Blue
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, Programming
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Greater than 6KRO
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
**Noise level (high/low):* Medium - High
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Medium
Thanks!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDub*
> 
> 
> *Location:* USA
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None
> *Price:* Less than $100
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, Blue
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, Programming
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* Greater than 6KRO
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> **Noise level (high/low):* Medium - High
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Medium
> Thanks!


I'm struggling to think of one that will meet all those criteria, the blue backlighting is making it tricky to find one around $100, the only ones I can really think of are all likely to be over budget, such as the K70, K90, Ducky Zero Shine.


----------



## ColdTurkey

I posted a few pages back and I decided to go for a Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 (Cherry brown) with the rubber rings (+ install) since they had a pretty awesome 20% off for the 4th of July.

http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-keyboard-nighthawk-x8-blue-backlit-mechanical-keyboard.html

I hope I chose a decent keyboard !

Thanks for the suggestions Paradigm84, I know I didn't go for what you suggested but I kept reading this topic and max keyboards really got my attention.

Oh and I went through my max budget and ended up shelling out 190$ XD


----------



## Mattb2e

Hey Paradigm, I went with the CM Quickfire TK equipped with the blues, thanks for all the help!


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDub*
> 
> 
> *Location:* USA
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None
> *Price:* Less than $100
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, Blue
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, Programming
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* Greater than 6KRO
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> **Noise level (high/low):* Medium - High
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Medium
> Thanks!


What about a Ducky DK2108LS mx blues with blue backlight? should go for about 93$ before shipping.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdTurkey*
> 
> I posted a few pages back and I decided to go for a Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 (Cherry brown) with the rubber rings (+ install) since they had a pretty awesome 20% off for the 4th of July.
> 
> http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-keyboard-nighthawk-x8-blue-backlit-mechanical-keyboard.html
> 
> I hope I chose a decent keyboard !
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions Paradigm84, I know I didn't go for what you suggested but I kept reading this topic and max keyboards really got my attention.
> 
> Oh and I went through my max budget and ended up shelling out 190$ XD


It looks like a good keyboard.









My suggestions are just suggestions, not a totally objective, exhaustive list , I'd prefer for you to get the board that suits you the best rather than simply one I suggested.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Hey Paradigm, I went with the CM Quickfire TK equipped with the blues, thanks for all the help!


You're welcome!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> What about a Ducky DK2108LS mx blues with blue backlight? should go for about 93$ before shipping.


I excluded the Ducky Zero Shine as I expected the price would be too high (they are around $150 here), but if it's in budget then that's a great suggestion.


----------



## Droviin

•Location: US
•Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Deck Legend Ice, Ducky Shine II, Max Nighthawk
•Price: >$160
•Backlighting: Yes, Blue or White
•Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full Size
•Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and Typing
•USB/ PS2: USB Preferred
•KRO: At least 7
•Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
•Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Leaning towards Cherry Blacks or Clears
•*Stiffness (high/ low): High

My switch preferences are based on the fact that I both type and game frequently and have a heavy keystroke. (I frequently bottom out my rubber domes.) Currently, I'm using an old Merc Stealth; I enjoyed it, but want to go to a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## EpicTechnoNinja

Location: Norway
If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: www.netonnet.no www.komplett.no www.cdon.com www.kelkoo.no
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: corsair k95 and k70 and the Razer blackwidow ultimate 2013
Price: 0-160 $
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): tkl or full size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): typing and gaming
USB/ PS2: doesn't matter
KRO: at least 6 KRO
Macro keys (yes/ no): yes
Media keys (yes/ no): no
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): Nordic
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): blue or red
*Noise level (high/low):
*Tactility (yes/ no):
*Stiffness (high/ low):


----------



## Pheozero

*Location:* U.S.
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Shine 2/G710+
*Price:* <$150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*Yes. Prefer Blue
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming
*USB/ PS2:* USB if possible
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*Not needed
*Media keys (yes/ no):*Nope
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*I'd prefer Browns.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droviin*
> 
> •Location: US
> •Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Deck Legend Ice, Ducky Shine II, Max Nighthawk
> •Price: >$160
> •Backlighting: Yes, Blue or White
> •Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full Size
> •Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and Typing
> •USB/ PS2: USB Preferred
> •KRO: At least 7
> •Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> •Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Leaning towards Cherry Blacks or Clears
> •*Stiffness (high/ low): High
> 
> My switch preferences are based on the fact that I both type and game frequently and have a heavy keystroke. (I frequently bottom out my rubber domes.) Currently, I'm using an old Merc Stealth; I enjoyed it, but want to go to a mechanical keyboard.


Ducky Shine 3 or WASD V2 Code Edition. There isn't a Max Keyboard with MX Blacks or MX Clears.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicTechnoNinja*
> 
> Location: Norway
> If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: www.netonnet.no www.komplett.no www.cdon.com www.kelkoo.no
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: corsair k95 and k70 and the Razer blackwidow ultimate 2013
> Price: 0-160 $
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): tkl or full size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): typing and gaming
> USB/ PS2: doesn't matter
> KRO: at least 6 KRO
> Macro keys (yes/ no): yes
> Media keys (yes/ no): no
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): Nordic
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): blue or red
> *Noise level (high/low):
> *Tactility (yes/ no):
> *Stiffness (high/ low):


Ducky Zero Shine or CM Storm Trigger, maybe a Ducky Shine 2 if the price drops when the Shine 3 releases.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> 
> *Location:* U.S.
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Shine 2/G710+
> *Price:* <$150
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*Yes. Prefer Blue
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming
> *USB/ PS2:* USB if possible
> *KRO:*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):*Not needed
> *Media keys (yes/ no):*Nope
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*I'd prefer Browns.


The Shine 2 would be a good board, you could also look into the Shine 3, CM Storm Trigger, Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Screw the Questionaire, I only have a few things









I'm in the US
And I need something Exactly like my OCN Ducky but with stiffer keys. I bottom out on MX blacks and my fingers are killing me

And I need to be able to get it for whatever I can sell my ducky for


----------



## Seredin

I love my ugly Model M
I want to use it at work and have something prettier at home. I just want to know if the Filco Ninja Majestouch-2 tkl with brown is exactly right. I love the front-facing type keys, but I want to be 100% sure before spending $200 on a keyboard.

*Location:* United Stated
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Filco Ninja Majestouch-2 TKL LINK
*Price:* Less than $250
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Black, no lights (except the stray lock light, if need be) edit: Misunderstood this. no lights if it can be helped
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or maybe 60%
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Mostly typing, some gaming
*USB/ PS2:* Preferably PS/2
*KRO:* N, preferably. I've never had an NKRO board before, and would like to have it if possible.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Nah
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Eh. Nah
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* So long as it's qwerty and doesn't have a two-line return key
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* I like a good click, but it isn't critical
**Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* high


----------



## aLb.Strykr

Location: Canada
If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Sidewinder x6 (something with backlight thats controlable
Price:40-60
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes / green prefered, blue next, then red
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): normal keyboard size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): games, programing and typing
USB/ PS2:usb
KRO: not sure what this is
Macro keys (yes/ no): dont care
Media keys (yes/ no): dont care
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
*Noise level (high/low): low
*Tactility (yes/ no): dont know
*Stiffness (high/ low): dont know

i need a nice looking keyboard, that isnt TOO big, normal size i guess? about the size of a blackwidow, but something thats VERY quiet, or normal keyboard quiet, not how the razer sounds, lighting is important


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I love my ugly Model M
> I want to use it at work and have something prettier at home. I just want to know if the Filco Ninja Majestouch-2 tkl with brown is exactly right. I love the front-facing type keys, but I want to be 100% sure before spending $200 on a keyboard.
> 
> *Location:* United Stated
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Filco Ninja Majestouch-2 TKL LINK
> *Price:* Less than $250
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Black, no lights (except the stray lock light, if need be) edit: Misunderstood this. no lights if it can be helped
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or maybe 60%
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Mostly typing, some gaming
> *USB/ PS2:* Preferably PS/2
> *KRO:* N, preferably. I've never had an NKRO board before, and would like to have it if possible.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Nah
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Eh. Nah
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* So long as it's qwerty and doesn't have a two-line return key
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* I like a good click, but it isn't critical
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* high


With such a high budget you could get pretty much anything with an MX switch, if I had your budget, I'd get a Filco Majestouch-2 or a WASD V2 Code.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLb.Strykr*
> 
> Location: Canada
> If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Sidewinder x6 (something with backlight thats controlable
> Price:40-60
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes / green prefered, blue next, then red
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): normal keyboard size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): games, programing and typing
> USB/ PS2:usb
> KRO: not sure what this is
> Macro keys (yes/ no): dont care
> Media keys (yes/ no): dont care
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
> *Noise level (high/low): low
> *Tactility (yes/ no): dont know
> *Stiffness (high/ low): dont know
> 
> i need a nice looking keyboard, that isnt TOO big, normal size i guess? about the size of a blackwidow, but something thats VERY quiet, or normal keyboard quiet, not how the razer sounds, lighting is important


How about this?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> With such a high budget you could get pretty much anything with an MX switch, if I had your budget, I'd get a Filco Majestouch-2 or a WASD V2 Code.


I guess part of my question was which switch?
I was thinking browns, but are there better options than Cherries?


----------



## aLb.Strykr

wow nice, can i ask do you have any other suggestions?







just curious what another thing might be


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> With such a high budget you could get pretty much anything with an MX switch, if I had your budget, I'd get a Filco Majestouch-2 or a WASD V2 Code.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess part of my question was which switch?
> I was thinking browns, but are there better options than Cherries?
Click to expand...

Which switch is the "best" is entirely subjective, some people swear by Topre switches as the "true mechanical" switch, some others think it's a vastly overrated, improved rubber dome.

So which should you pick? I can't say, if you'd be willing to spend the money you could get a Topre board and resell it if you don't like it.

I forgot to mention you could also look into the Ducky Mini, Filco Minila and some of the KBC boards.

To aLb: Suggesting a non-mechanical board is a little more difficult as there are so many to compare. I will have another look tomorrow, but would you be able to stretch your budget anymore? You have some good mechanical boards not too far away from your current budget.


----------



## aLb.Strykr

throw me some cheap mechanicals







but not too high of price







but remember back lighting and quietness







tell me what you can come up with! (sorry for sounding bossy







really appreciate it!)


----------



## TurboPanda

[*] *Location:US
[*] Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Looking for some different offerings currently like the ducky but think outside the box here surprise me.
[*] Price:$150 max
[*] Backlighting... YES..Color..open to any
[*] Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):TKL or 60%
[*] Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):Mostly gaming
[*] USB/ PS2:Either
[*] KRO:standard dont need super high
[*] Macro keys (yes/ no):No
[*] Media keys (yes/ no):No
[*] Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US
[*] Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Mx Brown

I need a smal-ish keyboard don't have much desk space to work with since wife and i game in same room. Has to be backlit as i mostly game at night in the dark and sometimes when typing it gets difficult to see. I like the ducky shine tenkeyless and its about the only backlit tenkeyless i have found. I know the ducky shine 3 will be out soon and i may just wait for that. However i don't want to do the same things as everyone else so I'm putting it to OCN to find me something cool and different. TY to all for your help hope you have better results on your search than i have.*


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Which switch is the "best" is entirely subjective, some people swear by Topre switches as the "true mechanical" switch, some others think it's a vastly overrated, improved rubber dome.
> 
> So which should you pick? I can't say, if you'd be willing to spend the money you could get a Topre board and resell it if you don't like it.
> 
> I forgot to mention you could also look into the Ducky Mini, Filco Minila and some of the KBC boards.
> 
> To aLb: Suggesting a non-mechanical board is a little more difficult as there are so many to compare. I will have another look tomorrow, but would you be able to stretch your budget anymore? You have some good mechanical boards not too far away from your current budget.


Aye, I was mostly wondering if anything immediately came to mind that would fit my needs.
I was eyeballing the Topres. I don't fully understand that mechanism...it does seem kind of like a glorified rubber dome from a nub's perspective.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLb.Strykr*
> 
> throw me some cheap mechanicals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but not too high of price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but remember back lighting and quietness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me what you can come up with! (sorry for sounding bossy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really appreciate it!)


I may have been confused, I looked and the only board near your price range was ~$70 for a CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid, a very popular board, but no backlighting.

I'll keep looking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboPanda*
> 
> [*] *Location:US
> [*] Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Looking for some different offerings currently like the ducky but think outside the box here surprise me.
> [*] Price:$150 max
> [*] Backlighting... YES..Color..open to any
> [*] Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):TKL or 60%
> [*] Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):Mostly gaming
> [*] USB/ PS2:Either
> [*] KRO:standard dont need super high
> [*] Macro keys (yes/ no):No
> [*] Media keys (yes/ no):No
> [*] Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US
> [*] Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Mx Brown
> 
> I need a smal-ish keyboard don't have much desk space to work with since wife and i game in same room. Has to be backlit as i mostly game at night in the dark and sometimes when typing it gets difficult to see. I like the ducky shine tenkeyless and its about the only backlit tenkeyless i have found. I know the ducky shine 3 will be out soon and i may just wait for that. However i don't want to do the same things as everyone else so I'm putting it to OCN to find me something cool and different. TY to all for your help hope you have better results on your search than i have.*


Ducky Mini, Vortex KBT PURE?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Aye, I was mostly wondering if anything immediately came to mind that would fit my needs.
> I was eyeballing the Topres. I don't fully understand that mechanism...it does seem kind of like a glorified rubber dome from a nub's perspective.


Some people see it like that, you could consider it like a "perfect rubber dome", although that sounds mildly insulting to Topre switches.









The only very high-end board I can think of otherwise is the Ducky Year of the Snake, it's a limited edition Ducky board with an aluminium top cover, available in the "big four" switches. Then again, one of it's key features is the great backlighting, so you might see it as unnecessarily expensive..


----------



## user18

*Location:*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Shine II, Max Nighthawk X8
*Price:* <$140
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Would be nice, blue
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* All three of those listed
*USB/ PS2:* Either works
*KRO:* at least 6
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* optional
*Media keys (yes/ no):* preferred
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I was thinking mx browns, but I want to test switches before I decide
**Noise level (high/low):* probably low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Not sure
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Medium?
I've been seeing some talk about ABS keycaps getting 'shiny', what impact would this have on a backlit keyboard?

This will be my first mechanical keyboard, although I've recently been using an *old* fujitsu with a buckling spring / rubber dome hybrid which I love the feel of, although it feels a bit sticky for gaming, if that helps determine the type of switch.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> 
> *Location:*
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Shine II, Max Nighthawk X8
> *Price:* <$140
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Would be nice, blue
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* All three of those listed
> *USB/ PS2:* Either works
> *KRO:* at least 6
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* optional
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* preferred
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I was thinking mx browns, but I want to test switches before I decide
> **Noise level (high/low):* probably low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Not sure
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Medium?
> I've been seeing some talk about ABS keycaps getting 'shiny', what impact would this have on a backlit keyboard?
> 
> This will be my first mechanical keyboard, although I've recently been using an *old* fujitsu with a buckling spring / rubber dome hybrid which I love the feel of, although it feels a bit sticky for gaming, if that helps determine the type of switch.


AFAIK the Max Keyboard is over $140, but it's been fairly popular here on OCN.

The Ducky Shine 2 is also a good choice, but you could also wait and see if you could get a Ducky Shine 3.

Other than that you could look at the Corsair K95.

As for ABS keycaps getting shiny, they won't affect the backlighting, they are just generally considered not to be as nice to type on when they are shiny because they feel too smooth, rather than the desirable, slightly rougher feel of new keycaps.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> AFAIK the Max Keyboard is over $140, but it's been fairly popular here on OCN.
> 
> The Ducky Shine 2 is also a good choice, but you could also wait and see if you could get a Ducky Shine 3.
> 
> Other than that you could look at the Corsair K95.
> 
> As for ABS keycaps getting shiny, they won't affect the backlighting, they are just generally considered not to be as nice to type on when they are shiny because they feel too smooth, rather than the desirable, slightly rougher feel of new keycaps.


I don't like the look of the Corsair keyboard, and it seems to be more expensive than the other boards I've looked at.

Is there a notable difference between the Max Nighthawk X8 and X9?

I actually prefer the smoothed keycaps to the rougher ones, so that won't be a problem for me. So long as the smoothing process doesn't affect the backlighting, I'm good.

What is the estimated release date of the shine 3? I see limited edition year of the snake shine 3s, but they're far out of my budget.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> AFAIK the Max Keyboard is over $140, but it's been fairly popular here on OCN.
> 
> The Ducky Shine 2 is also a good choice, but you could also wait and see if you could get a Ducky Shine 3.
> 
> Other than that you could look at the Corsair K95.
> 
> As for ABS keycaps getting shiny, they won't affect the backlighting, they are just generally considered not to be as nice to type on when they are shiny because they feel too smooth, rather than the desirable, slightly rougher feel of new keycaps.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the look of the Corsair keyboard, and it seems to be more expensive than the other boards I've looked at.
> 
> Is there a notable difference between the Max Nighthawk X8 and X9?
> 
> I actually prefer the smoothed keycaps to the rougher ones, so that won't be a problem for me. So long as the smoothing process doesn't affect the backlighting, I'm good.
> 
> What is the estimated release date of the shine 3? I see limited edition year of the snake shine 3s, but they're far out of my budget.
Click to expand...

The X8 has MX Browns, the X9 has MX Reds.

From what I've seen, the Shine 3 is expected some time around August.


----------



## Iceycold

*Location:* US
If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Steelseries 6GV2
*Price:* <$150
*Backlighting* (yes (colour?)/ no ): No (white if fits in price range)
*Size* (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
*Use* (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming, typing.
*USB/ PS2:* USB/PS2, don't mind.
*KRO:* standard
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* If it fits in price range, sure.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* If it fits in price range, sure.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI/whatever's standard.
*Switch type* (if not known complete the questions below): Blacks
*Noise level (high/low):
*Tactility (yes/ no):
*Stiffness (high/ low):

Preferably something aesthetic, (like das/quickfire pro/max keyboards), just for example. If it fits in the price range.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> *Location:* US
> If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Steelseries 6GV2
> *Price:* <$150
> *Backlighting* (yes (colour?)/ no ): No (white if fits in price range)
> *Size* (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
> *Use* (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming, typing.
> *USB/ PS2:* USB/PS2, don't mind.
> *KRO:* standard
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* If it fits in price range, sure.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* If it fits in price range, sure.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI/whatever's standard.
> *Switch type* (if not known complete the questions below): Blacks
> *Noise level (high/low):
> *Tactility (yes/ no):
> *Stiffness (high/ low):
> 
> Preferably something aesthetic, (like das/quickfire pro/max keyboards), just for example. If it fits in the price range.


I'd avoid the 6GV2, it's known to have quality issues with the printing on the keycaps.

Given your price range, there are a lot of options you could choose from:


Ducky Shine 2
Ducky Shine 3 (maybe)
CM Storm Trigger
CM Quick Fire Pro
WASD V2
Max Keyboard Durandal G1NL
Filco Majestouch-2


----------



## Iceycold

Thanks, will consider my options and post back.


----------



## wompwomp

Looking for a cheap tenkeyless cherry mx black keyboard. My go to keyboard would obviously be a quickfire rapid, but from some reason the mx black version never go on sale. mx blues always go on sale for $60 or less. Doesn't really make sense since mx black seems to be the least popular switch.


----------



## Iceycold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd avoid the 6GV2, it's known to have quality issues with the printing on the keycaps.
> 
> Given your price range, there are a lot of options you could choose from:
> 
> 
> Ducky Shine 2
> Ducky Shine 3 (maybe)
> CM Storm Trigger
> CM Quick Fire Pro
> WASD V2
> Max Keyboard Durandal G1NL
> Filco Majestouch-2


Paradigm, I'm just gonna go with cherry reds, between the Quickfire pro red, and the Corsair K90, which do you think is better?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Paradigm, I'm just gonna go with cherry reds, between the Quickfire pro red, and the Corsair K90, which do you think is better?


Skip K90 as it's not fully MX-Reds, if you like that design, get the K95.

Between the two, the K90 is a better built board; QuickFire Pro has had plenty of issues in the past.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd avoid the 6GV2, it's known to have quality issues with the printing on the keycaps.
> 
> Given your price range, there are a lot of options you could choose from:
> 
> 
> Ducky Shine 2
> Ducky Shine 3 (maybe)
> CM Storm Trigger
> CM Quick Fire Pro
> WASD V2
> Max Keyboard Durandal G1NL
> Filco Majestouch-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paradigm, I'm just gonna go with cherry reds, between the Quickfire pro red, and the Corsair K90, which do you think is better?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Paradigm, I'm just gonna go with cherry reds, between the Quickfire pro red, and the Corsair K90, which do you think is better?
> 
> 
> 
> Skip K90 as it's not fully MX-Reds, if you like that design, get the K95.
> 
> Between the two, the K90 is a better built board; QuickFire Pro has had plenty of issues in the past.
Click to expand...

What Tator said, also I personally wouldn't go for a board with partial backlighting like the Quick Fire Pro, the K95 would be a much better choice.


----------



## Iceycold

Not a fan of the macro keys on the k95, I won't end up using them.

Found this ducky for $92, seems solid: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=264

There's also the ducky zero shine, but it's out of stock and has no windows logo for the windows button, I'm very picky







.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> Looking for a cheap tenkeyless cherry mx black keyboard. My go to keyboard would obviously be a quickfire rapid, but from some reason the mx black version never go on sale. mx blues always go on sale for $60 or less. Doesn't really make sense since mx black seems to be the least popular switch.


Could you fill out the questions from the OP? It allows us to help you out much better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Not a fan of the macro keys on the k95, I won't end up using them.
> 
> Found this ducky for $92, seems solid: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=264
> 
> There's also the ducky zero shine, but it's out of stock and has no windows logo for the windows button, I'm very picky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Any reason for not wanting to get the Ducky Shine 2/ 3? It does everything the Zero Shine does and more.


----------



## Tator Tot

Why consider the K90 if you're not a fan of the K95's macro keys. They're the same board with improvements added.


----------



## Iceycold

@tater, k90 doesn't have macro keys, but I'll take your advice and avoid that board.
@Paradigm, I'll probably just get the ducky shine 2 or 3 when it comes out.

I gotta get this razer blackwidow 2012 sold first though before I get the new one. I was just sifting through options. I really enjoy the sound of mx reds/blacks but like the the blacks. None of my nearby retail stores actually have mechanical keyboards on display so I can try them. Worst case scenario is I order blacks and they end up being tiring to type on and I just replace it for mx reds.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> @tater, k90 doesn't have macro keys, but I'll take your advice and avoid that board.
> @Paradigm, I'll probably just get the ducky shine 2 or 3 when it comes out.


Tator was correct, the K90 *does* have macro keys, it's the bank of rubber dome keys on the far left side of the board.


----------



## Iceycold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Tator was correct, the K90 *does* have macro keys, it's the bank of rubber dome keys on the far left side of the board.


Meant the k70 sorry. Is the k70 not full red as well?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Tator was correct, the K90 *does* have macro keys, it's the bank of rubber dome keys on the far left side of the board.
> 
> 
> 
> Meant the k70 sorry. Is the k70 not full red as well?
Click to expand...

Ah I see, it's a popular board, and what do you mean by "full red"?

EDIT: I'm a little slow today, yes it has full customisable red backlighting on the black version.


----------



## Iceycold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ah I see, it's a popular board, and what do you mean by "full red"?
> 
> EDIT: I'm a little slow today, yes it has full customisable red backlighting on the black version.


Full cherry mx reds. The k90 isn't like you guys mentioned, does that apply to the k70 as well?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Full cherry mx reds. The k90 isn't like you guys mentioned, does that apply to the k70 as well?


K70 has all MX-Reds.

Only the K60 & K90 were not fully mechanical. That's been fixed with the K65, K70, & K95.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ah I see, it's a popular board, and what do you mean by "full red"?
> 
> EDIT: I'm a little slow today, yes it has full customisable red backlighting on the black version.
> 
> 
> 
> Full cherry mx reds. The k90 isn't like you guys mentioned, does that apply to the k70 as well?
Click to expand...

Oh, haha, yes it has complete MX Reds.

EDIT: Ninja'd by the spud.


----------



## Iceycold

Might get that one then, thanks guys.


----------



## deathdeal3r

Location: uk
If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
Any keyboards you currently have in mind:
Price:cheapest as possible
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): dont care lol
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): dont care
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):games
USB/ PS2:dont care
KRO:
Macro keys (yes/ no):would be nice to have but dont think i would use
Media keys (yes/ no):dont care
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): which ever is good
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
*Noise level (high/low): if its good we dont care
*Tactility (yes/ no):
*Stiffness (high/ low): lol

Dont need a light on my keyboard, I know where my keys are







dont need nothing fancy but just a decent lowest price keyboard.

I was using a 10 year old advent keyboard which was a boss, took the rubber out below it so a slight tap would activate the key and i was happy but it died today.


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathdeal3r*
> 
> Location: uk
> If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind:
> Price:cheapest as possible
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): dont care lol
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): dont care
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):games
> USB/ PS2:dont care
> KRO:
> Macro keys (yes/ no):would be nice to have but dont think i would use
> Media keys (yes/ no):dont care
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): which ever is good
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
> *Noise level (high/low): if its good we dont care
> *Tactility (yes/ no):
> *Stiffness (high/ low): lol
> 
> Dont need a light on my keyboard, I know where my keys are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont need nothing fancy but just a decent lowest price keyboard.
> 
> I was using a 10 year old advent keyboard which was a boss, took the rubber out below it so a slight tap would activate the key and i was happy but it died today.


Don't care.

Also, this is the cheapest I could find http://www.amazon.com/Cherry-Black-Keyboard-Reader-Number/dp/B003ZTDH5S/


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathdeal3r*
> 
> Location: uk
> If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind:
> Price:cheapest as possible
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): dont care lol
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): dont care
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):games
> USB/ PS2:dont care
> KRO:
> Macro keys (yes/ no):would be nice to have but dont think i would use
> Media keys (yes/ no):dont care
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): which ever is good
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
> *Noise level (high/low): if its good we dont care
> *Tactility (yes/ no):
> *Stiffness (high/ low): lol
> 
> Dont need a light on my keyboard, I know where my keys are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont need nothing fancy but just a decent lowest price keyboard.
> 
> I was using a 10 year old advent keyboard which was a boss, took the rubber out below it so a slight tap would activate the key and i was happy but it died today.


http://www.scan.co.uk/products/qpad-mk-50-pro-gaming-mechanical-keyboard-cherry-red-mx

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cooler-Master-Storm-Mechanical-Keyboard/dp/B0087DJUFS


----------



## dizzyscure1

Which Keyboard allows me to change the individual LED key colors?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*
> 
> Which Keyboard allows me to change the individual LED key colors?


You mean change the colour freely? I'm not sure of any.

EDIT: Max Keyboard allow you to customise their keyboard's backlighting by each key, however it's not reconfigurable and can be pretty expensive (looking at $200+)


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You mean change the colour freely? I'm not sure of any.
> 
> EDIT: Max Keyboard allow you to customise their keyboard's backlighting by each key, however it's not reconfigurable and can be pretty expensive (looking at $200+)


Whats the thoughts on MAX?? I don't care about money, I care about getting a awesome and amazing rape party of a keyboard!! So would you buy that one? Whats the pros and cons? Thanks!


----------



## germslopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> In addition to those two, you could also consider the Ducky Zero Shine, the Ducky Shine 2 (might be very slightly over budget), the CM Storm Trigger and possibly the QPAD MK-80 if you can find a good deal on it.


Great, thanks for the suggestions. What color switch would you recommend for someone who has never tried any type of mechanical switch before? I hear reds are the most popular?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*
> 
> Whats the thoughts on MAX?? I don't care about money, I care about getting a awesome and amazing party of a keyboard!! So would you buy that one? Whats the pros and cons? Thanks!


The people I've seen that have it seem happy with it, however some people have reported backlighting issues, however I wouldn't let this discourage you from buying the board if you like the look of it, for every 1 unhappy customer there could be 100 happy ones.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *germslopz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> In addition to those two, you could also consider the Ducky Zero Shine, the Ducky Shine 2 (might be very slightly over budget), the CM Storm Trigger and possibly the QPAD MK-80 if you can find a good deal on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Great, thanks for the suggestions. What color switch would you recommend for someone who has never tried any type of mechanical switch before? I hear reds are the most popular?
Click to expand...

From the data I collected via the Mechanical Keyboard Club membership spreadsheet, MX Blues are the most popular:



However for just people getting their first keyboard, MX Browns are usually the popular choice, if you're not sure which switch you'd prefer, then getting a sampler kit from WASDkeyboards would be a good option, it gives you a chance to test how the different switch types feel.

If you're going that route, I'd suggest making a little "plate" to mount the switches, that way it gives you a more accurate representation of what the switches feel like when mounted in the keyboard compared to when they are loose, cutting square holes in some stiff cardboard is an easy way to do it, e.g. like I did:



The sampler kit also comes with O-rings, which you can use to see how the feel of the switches change when you install them.

However it's worth noting, the sampler kit comes with an MX Clear switch, which aren't very popular or readily available in boards at the moment when compared to the "big 4" of MX Reds, MX Blues, MX Blacks and MX Browns.


----------



## germslopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The people I've seen that have it seem happy with it, however some people have reported backlighting issues, however I wouldn't let this discourage you from buying the board if you like the look of it, for every 1 unhappy customer there could be 100 happy ones.
> From the data I collected via the Mechanical Keyboard Club membership spreadsheet, MX Blues are the most popular:
> 
> 
> 
> However for just people getting their first keyboard, MX Browns are usually the popular choice, if you're not sure which switch you'd prefer, then getting a sampler kit from WASDkeyboards would be a good option, it gives you a chance to test how the different switch types feel.
> 
> If you're going that route, I'd suggest making a little "plate" to mount the switches, that way it gives you a more accurate representation of what the switches feel like when mounted in the keyboard compared to when they are loose, cutting square holes in some stiff cardboard is an easy way to do it, e.g. like I did:
> 
> 
> 
> The sampler kit also comes with O-rings, which you can use to see how the feel of the switches change when you install them.
> 
> However it's worth noting, the sampler kit comes with an MX Clear switch, which aren't very popular or readily available in boards at the moment when compared to the "big 4" of MX Reds, MX Blues, MX Blacks and MX Browns.


This is so cool. I am totally ordering one of those kits. Thanks alot for your help and i stand corrected on the popularity contest haha. Thanks.


----------



## pcnoob101

Well the WASD v2 are out and I'm kinda disappointed with the price. Feel like I might as well get a Filco since they're the best and I'm not really interested in backlighting. Where would be my cheapest option on a new Filco full size keyboard?


----------



## wompwomp

I'm looking for a tenkeyless with white LEDs with blue switches that also uses costar stabilizers for a while now. Does a such keyboard exist yet?


----------



## germslopz

Ok, so i was going to order the mx switch sampler and i started thinking if there was someone that sold a sampler pack that you could actually connect to your computer to test the actuation points on the switch, instead of just getting tactile feel of them. This would be awesome. Besides the kit from wasd i found some from maxkeyboard and those are actually mounted on a pcb board, which is pretty cool. Anybody know if there are some kits that can hook up to the pc? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Paradigm84

It might be worth posting in the Mechanical Keyboard Club rather than here.

Also, the actuation point on the all MX switches is the same, 2mm from the top/bottom of the travel.


----------



## germslopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It might be worth posting in the Mechanical Keyboard Club rather than here.
> 
> Also, the actuation point on the all MX switches is the same, 2mm from the top/bottom of the travel.


Thanks, ill move this to the other sub forum.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

*Location:* Saudi Arabia

*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://www.ebay.com http://www.amazon.com/

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/QSENN-SEM-DT35-PS2-Gaming-Keyboard-Black-PS2-/200800504358?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item2ec0a48a26
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Round-mouth-interface-computer-keyboard-waterproof-Gaming-Keyboard-100-NEW-/290905310635?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item43bb4ec5ab
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Round-mouth-interface-gaming-keyboard-computer-waterproof-keyboard-NEW-/350778636191?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item51ac09379f

*Price:* Not limited by budget, but I prefer a good basic keyboard for gaming, nothing fancy. *EDIT: Not more than $30*

*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No

*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size

*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, typing

*USB/ PS2:* PS/2, I hear that's a better option for gaming due to its N-key rollover?

*KRO:* No KRO? I think that's the gamer's preference?

*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary

*Media keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary

*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US (QWERTY)

*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Rubber dome / Membrane / Scissor

Quite a while ago, I started a thread on getting a budget gaming keyboard. The general consensus seems to be mechanical or nothing... ALPS if you're really limited. Either one is way beyond what I'm comfortable paying for a keyboard. When asked about rubber dome, I've been advised to just head to a local store and getting the cheapest possible thing available... that being said I wouldn't mind putting in a few more dollars and getting a nice rubber dome keyboard rather than some cheap piece of garbage.

I'm quite insistent on PS/2. I hate when I'm playing certain games (especially navigating aircraft) and find the keyboard refuses to input more than 2 or 3 keys at a time. There are no PS/2 keyboards available to me at my local stores.


----------



## Paradigm84

Could you elaborate on the price? I really need an upper limit to suggest something.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Could you elaborate on the price? I really need an upper limit to suggest something.


Thanks for replying. Not more than $30.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Could you elaborate on the price? I really need an upper limit to suggest something.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying. Not more than $30.
Click to expand...

At that price point, the quality of the keyboards is going to be fairly similar, regardless of what you buy, if you can squeeze the budget up slightly I'd suggest this.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> At that price point, the quality of the keyboards is going to be fairly similar, regardless of what you buy, if you can squeeze the budget up slightly I'd suggest this.


Yep, something like that would do the job fine. I'll look into a wired version, might be cheaper... never had luck with wireless peripherals, nothing but trouble. Thanks!


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Ah, here we go







Didn't see this combo for much cheaper. $12.99 for a black PS/2 keyboard and a black mouse to go with it too. Good stuff! This'll do the job perfectly fine!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310579341017


----------



## stagger

*Location:* Finland

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM Storm QuickFire TK

*Price:* 100€, can cost more, but don't really want to pay more.

*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, any color

*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Any (Smaller = better)

*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming

*USB/ PS2:* Any
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):*] *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Nordic
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Red, don't mind Browns either.

I currently have G510 and I hate the G keys, rarely used.


----------



## mwl5apv

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Still not sure, too many choices
*Price:* $ 70-130
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes, any color(preferebly white/red/orange)
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Preferably Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Mainly gaming with a some fair typing
*USB/ PS2:* Either
*KRO:* No preference
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not needed but would be nice
*Media keys (yes/ no):* not a complete must but prefered.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Standard QWERTY
*Switch type:* Looking at Cherry red/black. possibly Brown
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* No
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low

I am currently looking at a few ducky, thermaltake, and cooler master models. But see stuff from dozens of other manufacturers. I am just afraid of getting something I wont be happy with and being stuck with it.

purchase places I am looking at include, Fry's Microcenter, NewEgg, Amazon, NCIXusa


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stagger*
> 
> *Location:* Finland
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM Storm QuickFire TK
> 
> *Price:* 100€, can cost more, but don't really want to pay more.
> 
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, any color
> 
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Any (Smaller = better)
> 
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming
> 
> *USB/ PS2:* Any
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):*] *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Nordic
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Red, don't mind Browns either.
> 
> I currently have G510 and I hate the G keys, rarely used.


The Quick Fire TK is a good board, you could also look at the Ducky Zero Shine, slightly over budget but also a good board (orange or blue backlighting).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Still not sure, too many choices
> *Price:* $ 70-130
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes, any color(preferebly white/red/orange)
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Preferably Full
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Mainly gaming with a some fair typing
> *USB/ PS2:* Either
> *KRO:* No preference
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not needed but would be nice
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* not a complete must but prefered.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Standard QWERTY
> *Switch type:* Looking at Cherry red/black. possibly Brown
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* No
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low
> I am currently looking at a few ducky, thermaltake, and cooler master models. But see stuff from dozens of other manufacturers. I am just afraid of getting something I wont be happy with and being stuck with it.
> 
> purchase places I am looking at include, Fry's Microcenter, NewEgg, Amazon, NCIXusa


Ducky Zero Shine, CM Storm Trigger, you might also be able to get a Ducky Shine 2 when the Shine 3 releases.


----------



## stagger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The Quick Fire TK is a good board, you could also look at the Ducky Zero Shine, slightly over budget but also a good board (orange or blue backlighting).


I can't find any shops here selling Zero Shine.

the price differences here are insane (CM TK 100€, Shine 2 150€). I'm going to search for Zero Shine on some German sites.

Also I found Shine 2 for 138€, but it's pretty expensive for a keyboard and I don't know if it's that much better from CM TK.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stagger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The Quick Fire TK is a good board, you could also look at the Ducky Zero Shine, slightly over budget but also a good board (orange or blue backlighting).
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find any shops here selling Zero Shine.
> 
> the price differences here are insane (CM TK 100€, Shine 2 150€). I'm going to search for Zero Shine on some German sites.
> 
> Also I found Shine 2 for 138€, but it's pretty expensive for a keyboard and I don't know if it's that much better from CM TK.
Click to expand...

The Shine 2 has better backlighting functionality and more functional keys (multimedia and hotlink) on the full size version than the TK, however the TK is smaller than the full size Shine 2.

I'd personally get the Shine 2 because it doesn't share the arrow keys with the numpad like the TK.

You could alternatively wait a few weeks to see if the Zero Shine comes in stock in any Finnish stores, or just order one from the UK.


----------



## stagger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The Shine 2 has better backlighting functionality and more functional keys (multimedia and hotlink) on the full size version than the TK, however the TK is smaller than the full size Shine 2.
> 
> I'd personally get the Shine 2 because it doesn't share the arrow keys with the numpad like the TK.
> 
> You could alternatively wait a few weeks to see if the Zero Shine comes in stock in any Finnish stores, or just order one from the UK.


Can you link/name few sites to look from? Hard to find keyboards with Nordic layout on UK stores.

Personally, I don't see the need for multiple backlight functions, as I only need the option to turn it on/off.

Currently I'm looking at the Shine 2 @ 138€ or TK @ 100€.

Thanks for the replies so far. rep+
________________________
Thanks for looking into it


----------



## Paradigm84

I've been looking around, but not had much luck finding ones with a Nordic layout, so I'm going to get a few suggestions from someone who knows European stores a little better. I'll link them here or via PM as soon as I can.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ducky Zero Shine, CM Storm Trigger, you might also be able to get a Ducky Shine 2 when the Shine 3 releases.


Thanks for the Reply. First off, sorry for the confusion with the original list of needs/wants. But I classify any keyboard with the NumPad as a full board(even though its not necessarily full size).

I have gone and done some more reading......At this time I am really stuck between the Red, Black, and Brown Switches. However, with my budget, your suggestions and a little more research I have narrowed it down to one of the following keyboards.

Tt eSPORT MEKA G-UNIT(in either black or red switch)
Tt eSPORT G1(in a black switch)
Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire Pro(in brown switches)
Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire TK(in either brown or red switches)

With the list of options above, which would be the best of the bunch? I know it is subjective but any guidance is much appreciated. Especially with which switch to go with. Can anyone with experience with the above switches chime in?


----------



## mwl5apv

1 more question, How do the Max Keyboards compare in quality? The Durandal and Nighthawk x8 in specicifc.

http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=81024&vpn=609132867149&manufacture=Max%20Keyboard&promoid=1071

http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=81017&vpn=609456362665&manufacture=Max%20Keyboard

Seems like a Full size keyboard with full backlighting for a rather decent price.

P.S
The edit function does not want to work here at work so I couldn't go back and edit my post like I wanted to.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> 1 more question, How do the Max Keyboards compare in quality? The Durandal and Nighthawk x8 in specicifc.
> 
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=81024&vpn=609132867149&manufacture=Max%20Keyboard&promoid=1071
> 
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=81017&vpn=609456362665&manufacture=Max%20Keyboard
> 
> Seems like a Full size keyboard with full backlighting for a rather decent price.
> 
> P.S
> The edit function does not want to work here at work so I couldn't go back and edit my post like I wanted to.


From what I've heard, the build quality of Max Keyboard boards is very good, however having not used one personally, I'd be reluctant to say the build quality would be on par with a Filco.

I've also heard some reports of backlighting issues with the Max Keyboard boards, but those could just be very select cases, and the customer support from Max Keyboard is meant to be good, so I wouldn't let that put you off if you like the board.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> From what I've heard, the build quality of Max Keyboard boards is very good, however having not used one personally, I'd be reluctant to say the build quality would be on par with a Filco.
> 
> I've also heard some reports of backlighting issues with the Max Keyboard boards, but those could just be very select cases, and the customer support from Max Keyboard is meant to be good, so I wouldn't let that put you off if you like the board.


Yea, I am really tempted to pick one up. It seems to give me more of what I am looking for with little or no compramises like the cm and Tt keyboards listed above. I have read a small bit about some backlighting issues, didn't seem like it was anything big or consistent though.

Going to stop by Fry's once more on my way home from work to play with a few of their display keyboards and see if I can get a better feel for the switches to find what I like.

EDIT: Looks like the only place around me that has any type of mechanical keyboards on display is fry's. And all they have are the corsair k60, k95, and razer blackwidow on display with cherry reds. Microcenter and TigerDirect have no display models out to play with. And I doubt they will let me open 2-4 keyboards just to play with them for a few minutes each.

I have basically decided to go with a Max keyboard since it gives me more of what I am looking for for the price. However, I am still undecided on the switch type to get and whether I want the Durandel or Nighthawk >_<

First World Problems! Oh My!!


----------



## germslopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Yea, I am really tempted to pick one up. It seems to give me more of what I am looking for with little or no compramises like the cm and Tt keyboards listed above. I have read a small bit about some backlighting issues, didn't seem like it was anything big or consistent though.
> 
> Going to stop by Fry's once more on my way home from work to play with a few of their display keyboards and see if I can get a better feel for the switches to find what I like.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like the only place around me that has any type of mechanical keyboards on display is fry's. And all they have are the corsair k60, k95, and razer blackwidow on display with cherry reds. Microcenter and TigerDirect have no display models out to play with. And I doubt they will let me open 2-4 keyboards just to play with them for a few minutes each.
> 
> I have basically decided to go with a Max keyboard since it gives me more of what I am looking for for the price. However, I am still undecided on the switch type to get and whether I want the Durandel or Nighthawk >_<
> 
> First World Problems! Oh My!!
> 
> [Rant] Since I have been using a membrane keyboard all my life, I assume I am a heavier typer.....maybe the browns will be a better fit that the reds becasue of the little bit of tactile feedback. Although the Blacks give me more actuation force...but what if they're to stiff for my liking >_<


Maxkeyboard.com sell a mx switch sampler kit with red, blue, brown, and black i believe. I ordered one today because im in the same boat, cant decide which switch to get.


----------



## NoDoz

Looking for a nice mechanical keyboard. Want the keys to light up or back light. Will spend around $100-180ish. Would prefer no clicking sounds when pressing the keys


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *germslopz*
> 
> Maxkeyboard.com sell a mx switch sampler kit with red, blue, brown, and black i believe. I ordered one today because im in the same boat, cant decide which switch to get.


I actually put my order through for that sampler last night.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

You guys should know this. I'm debating between Clears and Browns, but is there anything that uses Clears? My current keyboard requires between 20 and 21 pennies of weight (2.5 * 20 or 21 = 50 to 52.5 grams) to press and the key will not return after being pressed if 8 pennies are placed on it (7 or 8 * 2.5 = 17.5 to 20 grams). I want something with all 104 keys; I like my number pad and can't stand laptops without them, though I can live without it or buy something cheap should I need to. Media keys are optional, and PS/2 usage is preferred. If back-lit, I'd like red LEDs, but don't really care. I'd like to spend under $100.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Looking for a nice mechanical keyboard. Want the keys to light up or back light. Will spend around $100-180ish. Would prefer no clicking sounds when pressing the keys


CM Storm Trigger, Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8/ X9, Ducky Shine 2/ 3 (when the 3 releases), WASD V2 Code (when it releases), Corsair K95 etc, loads of choice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> You guys should know this. I'm debating between Clears and Browns, but is there anything that uses Clears? My current keyboard requires between 20 and 21 pennies of weight (2.5 * 20 or 21 = 50 to 52.5 grams) to press and the key will not return after being pressed if 8 pennies are placed on it (7 or 8 * 2.5 = 17.5 to 20 grams). I want something with all 104 keys; I like my number pad and can't stand laptops without them, though I can live without it or buy something cheap should I need to. Media keys are optional, and PS/2 usage is preferred. If back-lit, I'd like red LEDs, but don't really care. I'd like to spend under $100.


I don't know of any keyboard availble with MX Clears under $100, the only boards with MX Clears I can think of are the Deck Legend and WASD V2, both of which are well over $100.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Srsly? Different switches can't cost very different amounts to make, can they? If anything, Greens and Blues seem most expensive since they have two (!) moving parts. Well then, how do Blues and Clears compare to each other? I don't care about sound (or lack thereof), so that's not an issue.


----------



## xV1ral

I'm looking to buy another keyboard (obviously), but I'm having some trouble settling on exactly which one. I want a compact tenkeyless with MX browns, preferably with backlighting. I'd like plate-mounted switches, but I've never owned a keyboard with PCB-mounted switches so I'm open to the experience. The ones I've been considering are the Poker 2, Race, Minila, and TKL Shine. Does anyone have any input on which one I should choose?

I'd also appreciate help in finding where to order recommended keyboards. One of the main problem I've been running into is the seemingly relentless lack of stock when it comes to MX browns....


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Srsly? Different switches can't cost very different amounts to make, can they? If anything, Greens and Blues seem most expensive since they have two (!) moving parts. Well then, how do Blues and Clears compare to each other? I don't care about sound (or lack thereof), so that's not an issue.


I'm not convinced it's that MX Clears necessarily cost more, they have just fallen out of fashion in favour of the main 4 switch types, not so long ago MX Reds were hard to come by, at one point I even think they were out of production, but now they are the 3rd most popular switch according to the data collected from the Mechanical Keyboard Club.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> I'm looking to buy another keyboard (obviously), but I'm having some trouble settling on exactly which one. I want a compact tenkeyless with MX browns, preferably with backlighting. I'd like plate-mounted switches, but I've never owned a keyboard with PCB-mounted switches so I'm open to the experience. The ones I've been considering are the Poker 2, Race, Minila, and TKL Shine. Does anyone have any input on which one I should choose?
> 
> I'd also appreciate help in finding where to order recommended keyboards. One of the main problem I've been running into is the seemingly relentless lack of stock when it comes to MX browns....


You could also consider the Ducky Mini that is coming out in the next few months (I would anticipate releasing in the September time frame along with the Shine 3).

As for the MX Browns being hard to find, they are a consistently popular switch, the only thing I can really suggest is preordering or following when the boards are going to be arriving closely so you can put an order in when they hit the shelves.


----------



## germslopz

So i got my cherry mx sampler kit today and ive been playing with the switches and i have to say that right away i feel that i prefer reds and browns. Blue sound very clicky and blacks are a bit to heavy. So ill give it a few more days but i think im going to focus on those two switches. Are browns common enough that i should look for a quality keyboard? Most manufacturers seem to make keyboards with reds so ill have no problems there.


----------



## Paradigm84

MX Browns are incredibly common, you should have no difficulty at all finding a quality board with them.


----------



## Seredin

I keep debating. I know I've posted in here a handful of times. But darnit, I'm not convinced. I think I might want to stick with buckling spring. But the problem is, I really want black and TKL. I'm trying to avoid just buying an old Space Saver for 250 and dying it best I can. That's seems like a lot of hassle. Are there any other options??


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Srsly? Different switches can't cost very different amounts to make, can they? If anything, Greens and Blues seem most expensive since they have two (!) moving parts. Well then, how do Blues and Clears compare to each other? I don't care about sound (or lack thereof), so that's not an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced it's that MX Clears necessarily cost more, they have just fallen out of fashion in favour of the main 4 switch types, not so long ago MX Reds were hard to come by, at one point I even think they were out of production, but now they are the 3rd most popular switch according to the data collected from the Mechanical Keyboard Club.
Click to expand...

I had read that before, though Reds seem most likely to fall out of use - they're basically the same as a good rubber dome keyboard, while Clears seem to be either a compromise between Blues and Browns or Blue and Greens. I guess I could get a good TKL Red board (with red LEDs to match my fans) for gaming and a full 104-key Blue board for typing. That would cost about the same as a single Ducky Shine or WASD board if I go with Cooler Master or Corsair. Do those brands tend to support WASD's keycaps? Because I want a set of red arrow keys for WASD. Out of curiosity for those with experience, what's the appeal of TKL keyboards other than mobility and price, or are those it?


----------



## germslopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> MX Browns are incredibly common, you should have no difficulty at all finding a quality board with them.


Great, thanks. Ive been looking at some recommended keyboards and realized i forgot to mention that i would like a keyboard with independent volume and illumination adjusters ,so as much as i like the duckys, they are out. My search continues.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *germslopz*
> 
> Great, thanks. Ive been looking at some recommended keyboards and realized i forgot to mention that i would like a keyboard with independent volume and illumination adjusters ,so as much as i like the duckys, they are out. My search continues.


MX-Brown K70 from Corsair, when it's released.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I keep debating. I know I've posted in here a handful of times. But darnit, I'm not convinced. I think I might want to stick with buckling spring. But the problem is, I really want black and TKL. I'm trying to avoid just buying an old Space Saver for 250 and dying it best I can. That's seems like a lot of hassle. Are there any other options??


A black, TKL buckling spring board? I can't think of any board that fits all of those criteria.


----------



## Seredin

Neither can I (-_-)


----------



## germslopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> MX-Brown K70 from Corsair, when it's released.


Yeah that's what i was thinking but i don't know if i want to wait a long time since there is no official release date.


----------



## Colin0912

Price:£120
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):Yes Not bothered by colour
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full Size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming,Typing,Coding
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: 6
Macro keys (yes/ no): Yes if possible not a must
Media keys (yes/ no): No
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): UK
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
*Noise level (high/low): Low
*Tactility (yes/ no): Yes
*Stiffness (high/ low): I Like to feel the press on my keys not think i missed them


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin0912*
> 
> Price:£120
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):Yes Not bothered by colour
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full Size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming,Typing,Coding
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO: 6
> Macro keys (yes/ no): Yes if possible not a must
> Media keys (yes/ no): No
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): UK
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
> *Noise level (high/low): Low
> *Tactility (yes/ no): Yes
> *Stiffness (high/ low): I Like to feel the press on my keys not think i missed them


Ducky Shine 2/ Shine 3/ Zero Shine, WASD V2, CM Storm Trigger.


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You could also consider the Ducky Mini that is coming out in the next few months (I would anticipate releasing in the September time frame along with the Shine 3).
> 
> As for the MX Browns being hard to find, they are a consistently popular switch, the only thing I can really suggest is preordering or following when the boards are going to be arriving closely so you can put an order in when they hit the shelves.


Sigh. I do like the look of the Ducky Mini. I was just hoping there was something I could order sooner. I've been looking and waiting for months now for an appropriate keyboard to use at the office. I missed a couple of chances to order a few different keyboards because I was indecisive about which one I want. All this time I've been suffering on a chiclet-style keyboard with hardly any travel distance and I can hardly stand it!


----------



## Nazralla

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* N/A
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* The Ducky Shine 3 has me curious.
*Price:* 150 and under.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes. Green, red, blue, or orange.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming.
*USB/ PS2:* Preferably PS2, but either.
*KRO:* High KRO
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Preferably red.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nazralla*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* N/A
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* The Ducky Shine 3 has me curious.
> *Price:* 150 and under.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes. Green, red, blue, or orange.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming.
> *USB/ PS2:* Preferably PS2, but either.
> *KRO:* High KRO
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Preferably red.


Aswell as the Shine 3 you could consider the CM Storm Trigger and Max Keyboard Nighthawk X9.


----------



## mwl5apv

So, I got my cherry MX keyswitch sampler from MaxKeyboard. here a few quick pics...




First off, for $7 and some change I'd say its a nice little sampler kit(Not to mention it makes a cool looking little paperweight/desk ornament)Free shipping, I ordered friday morning and had this little guy in my hands on monday. Thank you Max Keyboard!


----------



## Mordel

*Location:* USA

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
Filco Majestouch 2 Tenkeyless -- No detachable swappable cord thought as with the Rosewill, which is a shame. But I like that the lights are separate and not embedded in the keys.
Leopold Tenkeyless Tactile Touch -- Not a fan of lights embedded in the keys (not a deal breaker though), like the detachable cord.
Rosewill RK-9000BR -- Full size, ugh. But I like the detachable cord, and really like how you get two separate cables instead of an adapter. Is there a tenkeyless version of this? I've heard this is just a re-branded Filco, but the Majestouch tenkeyless doesn't come with a choice of detachable cords








Vortex KBT RACE -- USB only? Hard to tell
Vortex KBT ONI -- USB only? Hard to tell

*Price:* Under $200, but hopefully closer to $100. If there are appropriate keyboards outside my range please still mention them though. I can do my own filtering based on price.

*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No, but I don't care if it's there as long as I can turn it off.

*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* The smaller the better. I do still want 4 physical arrow keys though, if it's a 60% model.

*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* All three. Programming and gaming account for most of my activity though.

*USB/ PS2:* PS/2, don't care if there is a USB option or not.

*KRO:* NKRO with PS/2. 6KRO with USB. -- *No keyboards that use weird hacks for more than 6KRO with USB. Compatibility is paramount.*

*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No.

*Media keys (yes/ no):* Don't care. I don't want extra physical keys, but media keys via a Fn key are okay.

*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI Bonus points if the ANSI layout has an AltGr key (and accompanying 3rd level characters) as with ISO instead of the normal ANSI right-Alt. (I don't know if any such keyboard exists, and normally get this through software anyway, but like I said, bonus if it's in hardware).

*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Not known... but probably Cherry MX Brown or Red. I'm leaning toward brown purely due to warnings about people hating red.

**Noise level (high/low):* Low

**Tactility (yes/ no):* Not sure, I think yes though? I can't imagine not bottoming out a key, since I've only ever used rubber domes and scissors. It seems to me that bottoming out would be all the feedback I need to tell that the key was activated. But assuming my whole world changes with a mechanical, and I don't bottom out, then yes, I do want tactile feedback.

**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low.

Important notes:
I use mostly Linux and BSD for my operating system, as well as occasionally experimenting with other even less main-stream OSs. As a result, compatibility is a paramount concern for me. This means that I while I really do want full NKRO using PS/2, *I do not want any keyboard that uses weird hacks (like emulating multiple keyboards) to achieve greater than 6KRO via USB -- even if there's an option to use PS/2 as well.*

Also, I'd like PBT keycaps if possible, but it's not a big a deal.

Your questionnaire didn't ask about this, but I have no use for USB pass-though/hub. It's not a big deal if such functionality exists, as I can always just not use it, but I do have a slight preference that it not exist.

In all cases, quality and compatibility are top priority, anything else is far secondary.

Thank you guys for your help on this.

EDIT: I just noticed that the previous post mentioned a key switch sample kit. I'll probably have to give that a try before making my final decision.


----------



## mwl5apv

I had another question in regards to mechanical keyboards and the o-rings. Would there be any benefit to using 2 o-rings on each key?

From my understanding cherry my switches all actuate 2mm down the stroke and have 2mm of dead travel after the actuation point. My idea of putting 2 rubber o-rings on the key cap is to eliminate as much of that dead travel after actuation as possible. Do you guys thinking this would help in any way?

If you were to double up on lets say the .4mm rings, that would eliminate almost half of that dead travel after actuation. Wouldn't that result in faster typing because of a shorter keystroke? Or the ability to double-tap faster in game?


----------



## Trifecta Smoke

*Location:*
USA
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
Ducky YOS (Out of Stock; So I cant get it), Corsair K70/90, Ducky Shine II, Ducky Zero, DASKeyboard, WASD Keyboard.
*Price:*
Money knows no bounds.. though not ludicrous
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*
Dont care. Would be a plus.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*
Full sized, Must have tenkey
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*
Gaming, Typing. Mainly Tera MMORPG.
*USB/ PS2:*
USB preferred, not really a deal breaker
*KRO:*
Preferred yes.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*
Preferably.. yes.
*Media keys (yes/ no):*
Not a deal breaker, but would be nice.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
US preferred, again not a deal breaker
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
Cherry blue or brown.
**Noise level (high/low):*
Dont care
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
Dont care
**Stiffness (high/ low):*
Medium

So... I just want an extremely well built keyboard. also, if anyone has some alluminum keyboards that would be cool too. The main reason I want the Ducky Year of the snake is because its alluminum but unfortunately i'm too late for the preorders. I found them to be out.


----------



## Dustwulf

*Location:*
US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
Vortex KBT ONI or WASD v2
*Price:*
Below $150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*
No
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*
TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*
Half games, half typing (including programming)
*USB/ PS2:*
Would like PS2 support
*KRO:*
Yes
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*
No, want to keep it simple.
*Media keys (yes/ no):*
No, want to keep it simple.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
Brown, maybe blue.
**Noise level (high/low):*
Would prefer lower, blues might be too much.
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
Don't care
**Stiffness (high/ low):*
Lower than blacks
I currently own a 6gv2 with blacks and I'm looking to get a tenkeyless board as I never use the numpad and I would like my mousepad closer to my keyboard. I like the blacks for gaming but they are tiresome when it comes to typing. I like things simple, so no backlights, macro/media keys or noticeable branding. I'm thinking browns will be a good cross between gaming and typing, I can rule out blues because I think those would be too loud (my friend has a blackwidow and when we play games over skype it's incredibly annoying). I would prefer to get a keyboard that comes with all blank caps, but I could always buy a set of blank caps for $30-40 bucks. Any other recommendations?


----------



## CiBi

*Location:* Belgium
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* www.alternate.be www.azerty.nl www.computerstore.be
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K60, Corsair K70, Razer Blackwidow
*Price:* 150 euro maximum
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Preferably and colour: white or blue
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* No preference
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Almost exclusively FPS games and one MMORPG
*USB/ PS2:* No preference
*KRO:* No preference
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* EU layout (AZERTY if possible, otherwise QWERTY)
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I think Cherry Red would be best for me
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*


----------



## IronDoq

*Location:* USA
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K65, Keycool 87 Red Switched/White LED, Coolermaster Quickfire TK
*Price:* Not an issue at the moment
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Preferred, but can be swayed. Blue or white preferred.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games/typing
*USB/ PS2:* Don't Care
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Nope
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Sure, not necessary
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Red
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*
So my razer blackwidow if taking up too much space on my desk and I'm looking to get a TKL cherry mx red keyboard, but there are so many options! The asthetics of the Corsair K65 are amazingly fantastic (aluminum Mmmmmm) but it isn't backlit. The CM TK is backlit AND it has the innovative keypad, but the backlight it red, which I'm not so much a fan of. The keycool has my favorite baacklight (white) but none of the features of the others. Thoughts/experiences?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordel*
> 
> 
> *Location:* USA
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
> Filco Majestouch 2 Tenkeyless -- No detachable swappable cord thought as with the Rosewill, which is a shame. But I like that the lights are separate and not embedded in the keys.
> Leopold Tenkeyless Tactile Touch -- Not a fan of lights embedded in the keys (not a deal breaker though), like the detachable cord.
> Rosewill RK-9000BR -- Full size, ugh. But I like the detachable cord, and really like how you get two separate cables instead of an adapter. Is there a tenkeyless version of this? I've heard this is just a re-branded Filco, but the Majestouch tenkeyless doesn't come with a choice of detachable cords
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vortex KBT RACE -- USB only? Hard to tell
> Vortex KBT ONI -- USB only? Hard to tell
> 
> *Price:* Under $200, but hopefully closer to $100. If there are appropriate keyboards outside my range please still mention them though. I can do my own filtering based on price.
> 
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No, but I don't care if it's there as long as I can turn it off.
> 
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* The smaller the better. I do still want 4 physical arrow keys though, if it's a 60% model.
> 
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* All three. Programming and gaming account for most of my activity though.
> 
> *USB/ PS2:* PS/2, don't care if there is a USB option or not.
> 
> *KRO:* NKRO with PS/2. 6KRO with USB. -- *No keyboards that use weird hacks for more than 6KRO with USB. Compatibility is paramount.*
> 
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No.
> 
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Don't care. I don't want extra physical keys, but media keys via a Fn key are okay.
> 
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI Bonus points if the ANSI layout has an AltGr key (and accompanying 3rd level characters) as with ISO instead of the normal ANSI right-Alt. (I don't know if any such keyboard exists, and normally get this through software anyway, but like I said, bonus if it's in hardware).
> 
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Not known... but probably Cherry MX Brown or Red. I'm leaning toward brown purely due to warnings about people hating red.
> 
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> 
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Not sure, I think yes though? I can't imagine not bottoming out a key, since I've only ever used rubber domes and scissors. It seems to me that bottoming out would be all the feedback I need to tell that the key was activated. But assuming my whole world changes with a mechanical, and I don't bottom out, then yes, I do want tactile feedback.
> 
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low.
> 
> Important notes:
> I use mostly Linux and BSD for my operating system, as well as occasionally experimenting with other even less main-stream OSs. As a result, compatibility is a paramount concern for me. This means that I while I really do want full NKRO using PS/2, *I do not want any keyboard that uses weird hacks (like emulating multiple keyboards) to achieve greater than 6KRO via USB -- even if there's an option to use PS/2 as well.*
> 
> Also, I'd like PBT keycaps if possible, but it's not a big a deal.
> 
> Your questionnaire didn't ask about this, but I have no use for USB pass-though/hub. It's not a big deal if such functionality exists, as I can always just not use it, but I do have a slight preference that it not exist.
> 
> In all cases, quality and compatibility are top priority, anything else is far secondary.
> 
> Thank you guys for your help on this.
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed that the previous post mentioned a key switch sample kit. I'll probably have to give that a try before making my final decision.


To be honest, you've listed some very good keyboards there, and whilst others could be recommended e.g. a Quick Fire Rapid, I don't really see any reason to go with that board if you are willing to pay for a Filco or KBT Oni.

In your scenario I would personally stick to a standard TKL board. I have the Filco Majestouch 2 and it is a very nice board, which fills all of your criteria. The Leopold is a good board, the LED lights you don't like could be fixed with new keycaps. For the Rosewill, it's known to have build quality issues with the connector so I would personally avoid it. As for the KBT boards, I know for a fact the Oni doesn't work over PS/2 so that one could be taken out, and I think the Race also lacks PS/2 compatibility.

TL;DR: I'd personally go for the Filco Majestouch-2 or the Leopold.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> I had another question in regards to mechanical keyboards and the o-rings. Would there be any benefit to using 2 o-rings on each key?
> 
> From my understanding cherry my switches all actuate 2mm down the stroke and have 2mm of dead travel after the actuation point. My idea of putting 2 rubber o-rings on the key cap is to eliminate as much of that dead travel after actuation as possible. Do you guys thinking this would help in any way?
> 
> If you were to double up on lets say the .4mm rings, that would eliminate almost half of that dead travel after actuation. Wouldn't that result in faster typing because of a shorter keystroke? Or the ability to double-tap faster in game?


Using two O-rings will eliminate just about all of the key travel past the actuation point, if that is your goal.

As for whether it will make you a faster typist, I would be skeptical to say by any discernible amount, the amount of time you spend pressing the switch down an extra 2mm and letting it up an extra 2mm is practically negligible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trifecta Smoke*
> 
> 
> *Location:*
> USA
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
> Ducky YOS (Out of Stock; So I cant get it), Corsair K70/90, Ducky Shine II, Ducky Zero, DASKeyboard, WASD Keyboard.
> *Price:*
> Money knows no bounds.. though not ludicrous
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*
> Dont care. Would be a plus.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*
> Full sized, Must have tenkey
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*
> Gaming, Typing. Mainly Tera MMORPG.
> *USB/ PS2:*
> USB preferred, not really a deal breaker
> *KRO:*
> Preferred yes.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):*
> Preferably.. yes.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):*
> Not a deal breaker, but would be nice.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
> US preferred, again not a deal breaker
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> Cherry blue or brown.
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> Dont care
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> Dont care
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*
> Medium
> 
> So... I just want an extremely well built keyboard. also, if anyone has some alluminum keyboards that would be cool too. The main reason I want the Ducky Year of the snake is because its alluminum but unfortunately i'm too late for the preorders. I found them to be out.


The K90 only comes with MX Reds, however the K70 comes with MX Blues or Browns (but no macro keys).

None of the current Ducky boards have macro keys, but are popular as always (though at this point you'd be better off waiting for the Shine 3 rather than going for the Shine 2).

The build quality of some of the DAS boards has supposedly dropped recently, so I'd personally avoid them.

The WASD V2 looks to be a promising board, however the only backlit version available is the Code edition with MX Clears (similar to heavier MX Browns) and it won't have macro keys.

You could consider the Logitech G710+, however it has been known to have some quality control issues.

Unless Corsair release a K95 with MX Browns or MX Blues or you go with the G710+, I think you might have to compromise sadly, mechanical boards with macro keys aren't all that prevalent.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustwulf*
> 
> 
> *Location:*
> US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
> Vortex KBT ONI or WASD v2
> *Price:*
> Below $150
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*
> No
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*
> TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*
> Half games, half typing (including programming)
> *USB/ PS2:*
> Would like PS2 support
> *KRO:*
> Yes
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):*
> No, want to keep it simple.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):*
> No, want to keep it simple.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
> US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> Brown, maybe blue.
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> Would prefer lower, blues might be too much.
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> Don't care
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*
> Lower than blacks
> I currently own a 6gv2 with blacks and I'm looking to get a tenkeyless board as I never use the numpad and I would like my mousepad closer to my keyboard. I like the blacks for gaming but they are tiresome when it comes to typing. I like things simple, so no backlights, macro/media keys or noticeable branding. I'm thinking browns will be a good cross between gaming and typing, I can rule out blues because I think those would be too loud (my friend has a blackwidow and when we play games over skype it's incredibly annoying). I would prefer to get a keyboard that comes with all blank caps, but I could always buy a set of blank caps for $30-40 bucks. Any other recommendations?


You could also look at the Filco Majestouch 2, CM Quick Fire Rapid or CM Quick Fire Stealth, all 3 have very high build quality and are minimalistic (the Filco and Quick Fire Stealth particularly)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Belgium
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* www.alternate.be www.azerty.nl www.computerstore.be
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K60, Corsair K70, Razer Blackwidow
> *Price:* 150 euro maximum
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Preferably and colour: white or blue
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* No preference
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Almost exclusively FPS games and one MMORPG
> *USB/ PS2:* No preference
> *KRO:* No preference
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* EU layout (AZERTY if possible, otherwise QWERTY)
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I think Cherry Red would be best for me
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*


I'd personally only go for the K70 from those you suggested, the K60 isn't fully mechanical and the Blackwidow isn't known for having great build quality and I've heard of problems with the backlighting.

You could also look at the Ducky Shine 3 or Ducky Zero Shine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> 
> *Location:* USA
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K65, Keycool 87 Red Switched/White LED, Coolermaster Quickfire TK
> *Price:* Not an issue at the moment
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Preferred, but can be swayed. Blue or white preferred.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games/typing
> *USB/ PS2:* Don't Care
> *KRO:*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Nope
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Sure, not necessary
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Red
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*
> 
> So my razer blackwidow if taking up too much space on my desk and I'm looking to get a TKL cherry mx red keyboard, but there are so many options! The asthetics of the Corsair K65 are amazingly fantastic (aluminum Mmmmmm) but it isn't backlit. The CM TK is backlit AND it has the innovative keypad, but the backlight it red, which I'm not so much a fan of. The keycool has my favorite baacklight (white) but none of the features of the others. Thoughts/experiences?


The Keycool is reported to have average build quality, so I'd favour the K65 or Quick Fire TK over the Keycool.

However the K65 has no backlighting, and I'm personally not a fan of the Quick Fire TK's pad and the build quality is meant to be lower than other CM models.

You could also look at the Ducky Shine 3.


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by IronDoq View Post
> 
> Location: USA
> If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Corsair K65, Keycool 87 Red Switched/White LED, Coolermaster Quickfire TK
> Price: Not an issue at the moment
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Preferred, but can be swayed. Blue or white preferred.
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games/typing
> USB/ PS2: Don't Care
> KRO:
> Macro keys (yes/ no): Nope
> Media keys (yes/ no): Sure, not necessary
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Red
> *Noise level (high/low):
> *Tactility (yes/ no):
> *Stiffness (high/ low):
> 
> So my razer blackwidow if taking up too much space on my desk and I'm looking to get a TKL cherry mx red keyboard, but there are so many options! The asthetics of the Corsair K65 are amazingly fantastic (aluminum Mmmmmm) but it isn't backlit. The CM TK is backlit AND it has the innovative keypad, but the backlight it red, which I'm not so much a fan of. The keycool has my favorite baacklight (white) but none of the features of the others. Thoughts/experiences?
> 
> The Keycool is reported to have average build quality, so I'd favour the K65 or Quick Fire TK over the Keycool.
> 
> However the K65 has no backlighting, and I'm personally not a fan of the Quick Fire TK's pad and the build quality is meant to be lower than other CM models.
> 
> You could also look at the Ducky Shine 3.


Your points are all valid, and all pretty much things that I'd gone over in my head beforehand. The Ducky Shine 3 has a numberpad, which I'm trying to stay away from due to space constraints. I can already type without looking at the keyboard, do you really thing the backlight it necessary? Cause I think I'm in love with the K65


----------



## Dustwulf

How much of an improvement is the Filco MJ2 over the QFR? I can get the filco for $140, and I absolutely can't stand the font on the QFR so I would have to buy a set of caps for it which would bring it up to around $100. Is the Filco worth the additional 40?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustwulf*
> 
> How much of an improvement is the Filco MJ2 over the QFR? I can get the filco for $140, and I absolutely can't stand the font on the QFR so I would have to buy a set of caps for it which would bring it up to around $100. Is the Filco worth the additional 40?


The Filco is very slightly better built from everything I've read compared to the QFR, the Filco also has a better PCB (thicker, better material, double-sided PCB).

The price of the Filco has been inflated by it's name and reputation, but given the chance, I'd buy a Filco again over the QFR.


----------



## skalman

*Location:*Sweden
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* www.prisjakt.nu (Swedish price comparison site, if it's available in Sweden it should be there)
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I've looked quite a lot at some of Corsairs mechanical keyboards, especially the TKL ones.
*Price:* <$150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Preferably smaller than full size, so TKL? I do however prefer to have some kind of wrist rest, so if the keyboard is completely cut off below the space key please recommend a wrist rest if you can. Preferably, the keyboard should have a small area below the space key where you can rest your hands/wrists while writing.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*Games (FPS and Dota 2 mainly) and typing (nothing 'professional', only forums etcetera)
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* I'm fine with my current keyboard, so I don't suppose I need this really? I rarely find key combinations which conflict anyway.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Preferably. I'd like to add here that I *very much* would like a volume knob of some sorts. I do know quite a few keyboards which have volume buttons, but I'm not sure I'd be happy with those. Any comments from anyone who's gone from a well-used knob to buttons would be appreciated. If the media keys are dedicated, I'd like them to be of high quality - on my current Logitech Media Keyboard 600, the play/pause button really is utter ****(the volume knob is great though).
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Nordic
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*I've tested red and brown, and I definitely preffered brown. However, *it doesn't have to be mechanical*
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
So essentially what I want is a keyboard that is small in terms of length(hence TKL or something alike), but still not completely without support for the wrists(or I could just get a rest separately), has a volume knob. It doesn't have to be mechanical but if it is, I like brown switches. I doubt there is something which fits my demands exactly, so I'm ready for a big compromise.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skalman*
> 
> 
> *Location:*Sweden
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* www.prisjakt.nu (Swedish price comparison site, if it's available in Sweden it should be there)
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I've looked quite a lot at some of Corsairs mechanical keyboards, especially the TKL ones.
> *Price:* <$150
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Preferably smaller than full size, so TKL? I do however prefer to have some kind of wrist rest, so if the keyboard is completely cut off below the space key please recommend a wrist rest if you can. Preferably, the keyboard should have a small area below the space key where you can rest your hands/wrists while writing.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*Games (FPS and Dota 2 mainly) and typing (nothing 'professional', only forums etcetera)
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* I'm fine with my current keyboard, so I don't suppose I need this really? I rarely find key combinations which conflict anyway.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Preferably. I'd like to add here that I *very much* would like a volume knob of some sorts. I do know quite a few keyboards which have volume buttons, but I'm not sure I'd be happy with those. Any comments from anyone who's gone from a well-used knob to buttons would be appreciated. If the media keys are dedicated, I'd like them to be of high quality - on my current Logitech Media Keyboard 600, the play/pause button really is utter ****(the volume knob is great though).
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Nordic
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*I've tested red and brown, and I definitely preffered brown. However, *it doesn't have to be mechanical*
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> So essentially what I want is a keyboard that is small in terms of length(hence TKL or something alike), but still not completely without support for the wrists(or I could just get a rest separately), has a volume knob. It doesn't have to be mechanical but if it is, I like brown switches. I doubt there is something which fits my demands exactly, so I'm ready for a big compromise.


I think the Corsair K70 fits what you are looking for, I know it is coming out in MX Browns, but I'm having trouble finding it in the Nordic layout, I will keep looking.


----------



## skalman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I think the Corsair K70 fits what you are looking for, I know it is coming out in MX Browns, but I'm having trouble finding it in the Nordic layout, I will keep looking.


Yeah, I've looked that the K70. It's a bit pricey here though ($175). I've looked at the K65 and I'm much more interested in that. It's TKL, stylish, roughly $100 and while it hasn't got a volume knob, it's got dedicated volume and mute buttons which I suppose is the next best thing. Unfortunately, it's only available with red switches.


----------



## lucozade413

Hi all,

I've looked at a number of keyboards and I'm going to continue doing so but I'm having some difficulty finding the right keyboard, mostly because I am new to mechanical keyboards so I don't know the manufacturers or how the manufacturers compare to one another and which boards I should be looking at.

I'd really appreciate some suggestions and thank you in advance! Here is the form:

*Location:* UK
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
Qpad MK-80 Pro Gaming
Qpad Pro Gaming Keyboard Mk-85
Gigabyte Osmium Gaming
Cooler Master CM Storm Quick Fire TK (not a full keyboard which I'd prefer but I'd still consider it)
CM Storm Trigger

*Here are some others I've looked at with a note as to why I stopped (seriously) considering them:*
Corsair Vengeance 70/90 - I didn't fully consider because I couldn't find them with brown switches and available to me (in the UK)
CM Quick Fire Rapid - No backlighting + Don't think it's available to me with brown switches
Logitech G710+ - Has quite a few low-for-the-price review ratings + build quality is criticised.
*Price:* Preferably under £130 (but this can be stretched if it's worth doing so) - I'd much prefer a better board than save some money.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes! Preferably red/blue but colour doesn't matter nearly enough for it to affect anything.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Would very strongly prefer full size.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* 20% gaming, rest is programming/typing.
*USB/ PS2:* Doesn't matter.
*KRO:* Whatever it comes with should be fine.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not required but if they are present, that's fine.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Preferred but do not need to be dedicated. Would very strongly like a mute key (even if it's not dedicated).
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK layout.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown. I haven't been able to test out the key types (I tried finding some boards at computer stores today but had no luck) but I think I'd need brown because I'd want to keep sound levels low.
**Noise level (high/low):* Low.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* I think I'd prefer some but as I said, haven't tried switches so not sure.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low.
Thank you very much for any advice you can offer!


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucozade413*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I've looked at a number of keyboards and I'm going to continue doing so but I'm having some difficulty finding the right keyboard, mostly because I am new to mechanical keyboards so I don't know the manufacturers or how the manufacturers compare to one another and which boards I should be looking at.
> 
> I'd really appreciate some suggestions and thank you in advance! Here is the form:
> 
> *Location:* UK
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
> Qpad MK-80 Pro Gaming
> Qpad Pro Gaming Keyboard Mk-85
> Gigabyte Osmium Gaming
> Cooler Master CM Storm Quick Fire TK (not a full keyboard which I'd prefer but I'd still consider it)
> CM Storm Trigger
> 
> *Here are some others I've looked at with a note as to why I stopped (seriously) considering them:*
> Corsair Vengeance 70/90 - I didn't fully consider because I couldn't find them with brown switches and available to me (in the UK)
> CM Quick Fire Rapid - No backlighting + Don't think it's available to me with brown switches
> Logitech G710+ - Has quite a few low-for-the-price review ratings + build quality is criticised.
> *Price:* Preferably under £130 (but this can be stretched if it's worth doing so) - I'd much prefer a better board than save some money.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes! Preferably red/blue but colour doesn't matter nearly enough for it to affect anything.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Would very strongly prefer full size.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* 20% gaming, rest is programming/typing.
> *USB/ PS2:* Doesn't matter.
> *KRO:* Whatever it comes with should be fine.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not required but if they are present, that's fine.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Preferred but do not need to be dedicated. Would very strongly like a mute key (even if it's not dedicated).
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK layout.
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown. I haven't been able to test out the key types (I tried finding some boards at computer stores today but had no luck) but I think I'd need brown because I'd want to keep sound levels low.
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low.
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* I think I'd prefer some but as I said, haven't tried switches so not sure.
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low.
> Thank you very much for any advice you can offer!


Sounds to me like browns would be the best for you, but it's very worthwhile to try them out before you buy.

I don't know if the Max keyboards come in UK layouts, but if they do, I've been very happy with my Nighthawk X8. It meets the rest of your criteria, and comes in MX brown switches.


----------



## lucozade413

Thanks for your suggestion!

As I mentioned, I would like to have tried some switch types before buying but I was unable to find anywhere I could try them out (without going to great lengths) so I'll just take the chance this time around.

Regarding your suggestion, it's coincidental that you suggested that keyboard as although I haven't had a chance to check out the X8/X9 yet, I have been passing around this image with a friend of mine who was also looking for one, and pointing out how pretty the keyboard looks (not just because of the colours!). I've just made a point to check it out so I'll definitely do that, thank you for your help!

In case the keyboard is unavailable in the UK (/layout/brown switches as many have been), if anyone else has any suggestions, I'd appreciate it very much, thank you!

Edit: I've just checked and it doesn't look like the Nighthawk X8 is available in the UK


----------



## Cybersonic

Location: US
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Thinking about either the Quickfire TK Red or Quickfire Pro Brown as both are on sale.
Price: 0 - 70
Backlighting: Yes, but I can go without.
Size: Doesn't matter.
Use: Mostly gaming, typing/programming if I don't feel like switching keyboards.
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO:
Macro keys: no
Media keys: yes
Layout: US
Switch type: Reds, Browns, Blacks.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucozade413*
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion!
> 
> As I mentioned, I would like to have tried some switch types before buying but I was unable to find anywhere I could try them out (without going to great lengths) so I'll just take the chance this time around.
> 
> Regarding your suggestion, it's coincidental that you suggested that keyboard as although I haven't had a chance to check out the X8/X9 yet, I have been passing around this image with a friend of mine who was also looking for one, and pointing out how pretty the keyboard looks (not just because of the colours!). I've just made a point to check it out so I'll definitely do that, thank you for your help!
> 
> In case the keyboard is unavailable in the UK (/layout/brown switches as many have been), if anyone else has any suggestions, I'd appreciate it very much, thank you!
> 
> Edit: I've just checked and it doesn't look like the Nighthawk X8 is available in the UK


If you'd like to try some switches, you could buy something like these, however it's worth noting that MX White and MX Green switches aren't very prevalent at the moment.

Regarding a particular board, you could also consider the Ducky Shine 3.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybersonic*
> 
> Location: US
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Thinking about either the Quickfire TK Red or Quickfire Pro Brown as both are on sale.
> Price: 0 - 70
> Backlighting: Yes, but I can go without.
> Size: Doesn't matter.
> Use: Mostly gaming, typing/programming if I don't feel like switching keyboards.
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO:
> Macro keys: no
> Media keys: yes
> Layout: US
> Switch type: Reds, Browns, Blacks.


I'd suggest a CM Quick Fire Rapid.


----------



## lucozade413

Quote:


> If you'd like to try some switches, you could buy something like these, however it's worth noting that MX White and MX Green switches aren't very prevalent at the moment.
> 
> Regarding a particular board, you could also consider the Ducky Shine 3.


Thanks. I think I'll just take the risk and if I don't like the keyboard at home, I'll use it at work and buy another - I'm sure it'll be far superior to what I currently have at work.

Regarding your suggestion, I was actually just looking into the Shine 3 and ruled it out because although it looks very awesome (that delayed reactive mode makes it tempting!), I don't think I can choose that one over some of the others on that basis alone. I'd rather base my decision more on quality and functionality than appearance (even if it is really awesome!).

I'm currently trying to decide between the Gigabyte (edit: Aivia) Osmium and the Qpad MK-85 Pro. Just doing some more research into them now, I like the fact the Osmium has USB 3 but the MK-85 has two USB slots. I don't really like the white backlighting (I know it's appearance which I said I don't want to base my decision on but I still don't like it) on the Osmium brown switch but I really like the volume wheel.

I'll probably try to look at some (more) reviews and see if I can decide (or if I find anything better).

Edit: Decided on the Osmium (I'll just put up with the white backlighting!). Thanks for your help


----------



## edamons

Location: NY
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: RK-9100BR (Backordered)
Price:<$120
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Blue
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and College
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: Doesn't matter usually play FPS games and LoL
Macro keys (yes/ no): No
Media keys (yes/ no): Yes
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Cherry MX Brown


----------



## Armanewb

*Location:* U.S.
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None.
*Price:* <$150 preferably, unless there is a legitimate reason to go higher.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Prefer yes, Blue.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Predominantly gaming.
*USB/ PS2:* USB.
*KRO:* 3+
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Prefer yes.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* U.S.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I'm thinking Reds or Blacks.


----------



## keytachi626

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
Ducky Zero Shine DK2108S
Ducky DK9008 Shine II

*Price:* <$150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes, Blue to match my theme of a computer build
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* I would like the TKL since I hardly ever use the number pad but I won't mind about a full size.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* atleast 4 hours of mmo, 6+ hour of fps, coding and typing.
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No, as the current keyboard I have has macro key but I hardly use them.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Don't mind about it
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I would like red. Getting tired of the blue switch which is what I currently have.


----------



## therealgillz

*Location:* Canada
*Price:* N/A
*Backlighting:* Yes (would prefer blue or white)
*Size:* TKL
*Use:* FPS
*USB/ PS2:* N/A
*KRO:* YES
*Macro keys:* No
*Media keys:* Don't Care
*Layout:* US
*Switch type:* Reds or Browns


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edamons*
> 
> Location: NY
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: RK-9100BR (Backordered)
> Price:<$120
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Blue
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and College
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO: Doesn't matter usually play FPS games and LoL
> Macro keys (yes/ no): No
> Media keys (yes/ no): Yes
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Cherry MX Brown


Ducky Zero Shine, Corsair K70 (available with MX Browns soon).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armanewb*
> 
> 
> *Location:* U.S.
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None.
> *Price:* <$150 preferably, unless there is a legitimate reason to go higher.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Prefer yes, Blue.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Predominantly gaming.
> *USB/ PS2:* USB.
> *KRO:* 3+
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Prefer yes.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* U.S.
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I'm thinking Reds or Blacks.


Ducky Shine 2, Ducky Shine 3, Ducky Zero Shine, Max Keyboard Nighthawk X9, Corsair K95 if you were willing to settle for blue backlighting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keytachi626*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
> Ducky Zero Shine DK2108S
> Ducky DK9008 Shine II
> 
> *Price:* <$150
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes, Blue to match my theme of a computer build
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* I would like the TKL since I hardly ever use the number pad but I won't mind about a full size.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* atleast 4 hours of mmo, 6+ hour of fps, coding and typing.
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No, as the current keyboard I have has macro key but I hardly use them.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Don't mind about it
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I would like red. Getting tired of the blue switch which is what I currently have.


If you were willing to settle for full size, all the ones listed for the above post are applicable, if not then the Ducky Shine 3 would also be a good one to consider over the Shine 2, other than that the choice for TKL blue backlit boards is fairly slim.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therealgillz*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Canada
> *Price:* N/A
> *Backlighting:* Yes (would prefer blue or white)
> *Size:* TKL
> *Use:* FPS
> *USB/ PS2:* N/A
> *KRO:* YES
> *Macro keys:* No
> *Media keys:* Don't Care
> *Layout:* US
> *Switch type:* Reds or Browns


Ducky Shine 3, WASD V2 Code.


----------



## keytachi626

Thanks for the advice. I prolly will go with that Ducky Zero Shine one since it's the cheapest and it looks slick. I thought of posting here to see if I might be able to find a TKL but since the chance are slim then I am better off not looking for one and go with the Zero.What is the big difference between the shine 2 and 3 if you don't mind me asking since I am still fairly new with the Ducky keyboards.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keytachi626*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I prolly will go with that Ducky Zero Shine one since it's the cheapest and it looks slick. I thought of posting here to see if I might be able to find a TKL but since the chance are slim then I am better off not looking for one and go with the Zero.What is the big difference between the shine 2 and 3 if you don't mind me asking since I am still fairly new with the Ducky keyboards.


Shine 3 is just the upgraded Shine 2. It has a few more backlighting modes, some keys have a different design on them, the dip switch functionality is slightly different, and some additional software features are supported (key repeat rate).


----------



## CreepyDan

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Microsoft sidewinder
*Price:* <100
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, any color
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Normal non gaming
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* gaming, general
*USB/ PS2:* Usb
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* NO
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* Either
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*


----------



## bluedevil

*Location:* USA
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire Rapid
*Price:* $50 - $80
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* NA
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* FPS/Web/Typing
*USB/ PS2:* Either
*KRO:* NA
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* NA
*Media keys (yes/ no):* NA
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* NA
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):*Low


----------



## DeathPheonix

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None yet
*Price:* <80
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*Preferred one's with backlight, not essential
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Preferred full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Daily use, mostly gaming and programming
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Doesn't really matter
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* doesn't matter
*Media keys (yes/ no):*doesn't matter
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*Cherry MX blue or Brown
**Noise level (high/low):* not, to high
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):*


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreepyDan*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Microsoft sidewinder
> *Price:* <100
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, any color
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Normal non gaming
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* gaming, general
> *USB/ PS2:* Usb
> *KRO:*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* NO
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* Either
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*


Finding one with backlighting in that price range is proving difficult, if you could stretch the budget slightly you could get a Ducky Zero Shine or CM Storm Trigger, or without backlighting there is the CM Storm Quick Fire XT. Failing that, if you are happy to go non-mechanical, how about the Corsair Raptor K50?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> 
> *Location:* USA
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire Rapid
> *Price:* $50 - $80
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* NA
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* FPS/Web/Typing
> *USB/ PS2:* Either
> *KRO:* NA
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* NA
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* NA
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* NA
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*Low


The Quick Fire Rapid has an excellent reputation for being practically on par with a Filco in terms of build quality, but for a greatly reduced price, I don't see any real point in going for anything else if the Quick Fire Rapid fits all of your criteria.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathPheonix*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None yet
> *Price:* <80
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*Preferred one's with backlight, not essential
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Preferred full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Daily use, mostly gaming and programming
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* Doesn't really matter
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* doesn't matter
> *Media keys (yes/ no):*doesn't matter
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*Cherry MX blue or Brown
> **Noise level (high/low):* not, to high
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*


As seen from my response to the first post above, finding a backlit full size mech board at that price is very difficult. Would you be able to stretch the budget any more? There are some good boards for that price, but none of them fit all the criteria you have listed (even finding a decent full sized non-backlit board at that price isn't too easy).


----------



## DeathPheonix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Finding one with backlighting in that price range is proving difficult, if you could stretch the budget slightly you could get a Ducky Zero Shine or CM Storm Trigger, or without backlighting there is the CM Storm Quick Fire XT. Failing that, if you are happy to go non-mechanical, how about the Corsair Raptor K50?
> The Quick Fire Rapid has an excellent reputation for being practically on par with a Filco in terms of build quality, but for a greatly reduced price, I don't see any real point in going for anything else if the Quick Fire Rapid fits all of your criteria.
> As seen from my response to the first post above, finding a backlit full size mech board at that price is very difficult. Would you be able to stretch the budget any more? There are some good boards for that price, but none of them fit all the criteria you have listed (even finding a decent full sized non-backlit board at that price isn't too easy).


I'm using it mostly with my laptop which has an backlit keyboard, so it's ok to take out the backlight. i'd like to have a full sized keyboard or an keyboard that dosen't have the arrow keys and numerical keypad(60% i believe?) my would not go over 90, still, i want a cheaper keyboard as i said i'm using it mostly for daily use, mostly gaming and coding.(College student)


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The Quick Fire Rapid has an excellent reputation for being practically on par with a Filco in terms of build quality, but for a greatly reduced price, I don't see any real point in going for anything else if the Quick Fire Rapid fits all of your criteria.


Sweet, this is the specific model I was looking at.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129007


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathPheonix*
> 
> I'm using it mostly with my laptop which has an backlit keyboard, so it's ok to take out the backlight. i'd like to have a full sized keyboard or an keyboard that dosen't have the arrow keys and numerical keypad(60% i believe?) my would not go over 90, still, i want a cheaper keyboard as i said i'm using it mostly for daily use, mostly gaming and coding.(College student)


So you'd be content with a 60% or full-size board?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The Quick Fire Rapid has an excellent reputation for being practically on par with a Filco in terms of build quality, but for a greatly reduced price, I don't see any real point in going for anything else if the Quick Fire Rapid fits all of your criteria.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, this is the specific model I was looking at.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129007
Click to expand...

Looks good.


----------



## neo0031

Location: UK
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Quickfire TK/Rapid/Stealth, Corsair K70 but too expensive
Price: of above mentioned keyboards
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): no matter as long as colour is not ugle/ ability to turn off/customize
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL or full size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): games, photos editing, everyday typing
USB/ PS2: matters not
KRO: matters not
Macro keys (yes/ no): matters not
Media keys (yes/ no): Volume? Only a maybe
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): Not sure. If it's US I think I can get used to, but UK preferred?
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Red or Brown. Brown preferred I think. Never had any mechanical, so.
*Noise level (high/low): low
*Tactility (yes/ no): yes, but can live without?
*Stiffness (high/ low): low

_*My question really is, since words of praise have gone to the Quickfire TK/Rapid, is the Quickfire Stealth really just a Quickfire TK with different looks? Since I'm more into the Stealth's look, I don't want it to suck if I were to get it over the TK. And only difference between red and brown switches are the tactile feedback, right? Also the only Stealth available is via eBay from the US. So I'm guessing if I get it I'd have to get used to US layout? (not hard, been there, done that.) Or have you guys got better recommendation for similar looks keyboards or cheaper alternatives. Thanks guys!

EDIT: Also import charges + shipping on the Stealth means it almost doubles the price. So that's really out of the question.

So really, is the TK good enough for requirements above... Thanks*_


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Location: UK
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Quickfire TK/Stealth, Corsair K70 but too expensive
> Price: of above mentioned keyboards
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): no matter as long as colour is not ugle/ ability to turn off/customize
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL or full size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): games, photos editing, everyday typing
> USB/ PS2: matters not
> KRO: matters not
> Macro keys (yes/ no): matters not
> Media keys (yes/ no): Volume? Only a maybe
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): Not sure. If it's US I think I can get used to, but UK preferred?
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Red or Brown. Brown preferred I think. Never had any mechanical, so.
> *Noise level (high/low): low
> *Tactility (yes/ no): yes, but can live without?
> *Stiffness (high/ low): low
> 
> _*My question really is, since words of praise have gone to the Quickfire TK, is the Quickfire Stealth really just a Quickfire TK with different looks? Since I'm more into the Stealth's look, I don't want it to suck if I were to get it over the TK. And only difference between red and brown switches are the tactile feedback, right? Also the only Stealth available is via eBay from the US. So I'm guessing if I get it I'd have to get used to US layout? (not hard, been there, done that.) Or have you guys got better recommendation for similar looks keyboards or cheaper alternatives. Thanks guys!
> 
> EDIT: Also import charges + shipping on the Stealth means it almost doubles the price. So that's really out of the question.
> 
> So really, is the TK good enough for requirements above... Thanks*_


The Quick Fire Stealth is a refined version of the Quick Fire Rapid (a very good board)

Yes, MX Reds could be described as linear MX Browns, however it's worth noting MX Browns have a greater peak actuation force due to the tactile bump (55g on the MX Reds compared to the 45g of the MX Browns)

To be honest, I got a UK layout board and regretted it, the reason being that getting nice sets of aftermarket keycaps for the UK ISO layout is much harder than for US ANSI layouts, were I to get another board now it would*definitely* be in the US ANSI layout.

If the Quick Fire Rapid is too expensive with the import charges, then you could just get a Quick Fire Rapid?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The Quick Fire Stealth is a refined version of the Quick Fire Rapid (a very good board)
> 
> Yes, MX Reds could be described as linear MX Browns, however it's worth noting MX Browns have a greater peak actuation force due to the tactile bump (55g on the MX Reds compared to the 45g of the MX Browns)
> 
> To be honest, I got a UK layout board and regretted it, the reason being that getting nice sets of aftermarket keycaps for the UK ISO layout is much harder than for US ANSI layouts, were I to get another board now it would*definitely* be in the US ANSI layout.
> 
> If the Quick Fire Rapid is too expensive with the import charges, then you could just get a Quick Fire Rapid?


Thanks for the input. Given up on the stealth because of import charges. :/

But I was looking at the Cooler Master Storm Quick Fire TK with brown switches too. I wouldn't mind a number pad for similar price. This has good reviews too, right?

Sorry for the dragging on. Any (noticeable) noise level difference between Red and Brown?

(I'm torn between not just the keyboards TBH... with a similar amount of money, I'm now torn between a mechanical keyboard, a new Wacom Bamboo (old one is aging bad) and a Define R4 case... So even if I get it down to one good keyboard, I still have to choose...)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The Quick Fire Stealth is a refined version of the Quick Fire Rapid (a very good board)
> 
> Yes, MX Reds could be described as linear MX Browns, however it's worth noting MX Browns have a greater peak actuation force due to the tactile bump (55g on the MX Reds compared to the 45g of the MX Browns)
> 
> To be honest, I got a UK layout board and regretted it, the reason being that getting nice sets of aftermarket keycaps for the UK ISO layout is much harder than for US ANSI layouts, were I to get another board now it would*definitely* be in the US ANSI layout.
> 
> If the Quick Fire Rapid is too expensive with the import charges, then you could just get a Quick Fire Rapid?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input. Given up on the stealth because of import charges. :/
> 
> But I was looking at the Cooler Master Storm Quick Fire TK with brown switches too. I wouldn't mind a number pad for similar price. This has good reviews too, right?
> 
> Sorry for the dragging on. Any (noticeable) noise level difference between Red and Brown?
> 
> (I'm torn between not just the keyboards TBH... with a similar amount of money, I'm now torn between a mechanical keyboard, a new Wacom Bamboo (old one is aging bad) and a Define R4 case... So even if I get it down to one good keyboard, I still have to choose...)
Click to expand...

The Quickfire TK is a fairly good board, however the build quality is not really on par with the Quick Fire Rapid AFAIK.

There is no noticeable difference in noise between MX Reds and MX Browns, the tactile bump in the MX Browns is silent.


----------



## CreepyDan

To anyone looking for entry level mechanical, I ended up going with the cooler master quickfire pro, and all I can say so far is I have no regrets. It fulfills most of my requirements.

Partially backlit
MX browns
full board layout(important)


----------



## DeathPheonix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> So you'd be content with a 60% or full-size board?
> Looks good.


Yes, just no TKL keyboards


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathPheonix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> So you'd be content with a 60% or full-size board?
> Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just no TKL keyboards
Click to expand...

Would you be able to stretch your budget to $90? If so then you could get a KBC Poker.


----------



## DeathPheonix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Would you be able to stretch your budget to $90? If so then you could get a KBC Poker.


I believe that i said my country was US..not UK


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathPheonix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Would you be able to stretch your budget to $90? If so then you could get a KBC Poker.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that i said my country was US..not UK
Click to expand...

*Headdesk*

I'll have to keep looking.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The Quickfire TK is a fairly good board, however the build quality is not really on par with the Quick Fire Rapid AFAIK.
> 
> There is no noticeable difference in noise between MX Reds and MX Browns, the tactile bump in the MX Browns is silent.


Hey thanks man. +Repped. I think a tactile switch would be important since I'm getting into mechanical keyboard and it'd make it difference.

Would this (link) be "the one" to get then, from UK seller? Or do you know if there are other sites that are better to get mechanical keyboards from, from a price and warranty point of view?

Thanks again man.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The Quickfire TK is a fairly good board, however the build quality is not really on par with the Quick Fire Rapid AFAIK.
> 
> There is no noticeable difference in noise between MX Reds and MX Browns, the tactile bump in the MX Browns is silent.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks man. +Repped. I think a tactile switch would be important since I'm getting into mechanical keyboard and it'd make it difference.
> 
> Would this (link) be "the one" to get then, from UK seller? Or do you know if there are other sites that are better to get mechanical keyboards from, from a price and warranty point of view?
> 
> Thanks again man.
Click to expand...

Personally I like buying stuff from Overclockers.co.uk (note: they do not sponsor me in any way) because the shipping is fairly nice (they keep you updated along the way).

You could get that board here.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Personally I like buying stuff from Overclockers.co.uk (note: they do not sponsor me in any way) because the shipping is fairly nice (they keep you updated along the way).
> 
> You could get that board here.


Thanks again. I have bought from OcUK before so I don't know why I didn't search there first! (They give us Haribos as well! I was like "whuuuut!" when I first bought from them.)

Thanks again mate. Help much appreciated.







Can't wait to join the mechanical keyboard club.









(Still a LITTLE bit torn between red and brown. If only I could try them out now as well as wishing they didn't make visual difference either :/)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Personally I like buying stuff from Overclockers.co.uk (note: they do not sponsor me in any way) because the shipping is fairly nice (they keep you updated along the way).
> 
> You could get that board here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again. I have bought from OcUK before so I don't know why I didn't search there first! (They give us Haribos as well! I was like "whuuuut!" when I first bought from them.)
> 
> Thanks again mate. Help much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to join the mechanical keyboard club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Still a LITTLE bit torn between red and brown. If only I could try them out now as well as wishing they didn't make visual difference either :/)
Click to expand...

You could get some keycaps to try out:

http://www.qwerkeys.co.uk/shop/index.php?route=product/category&path=67


----------



## DeathPheonix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> *Headdesk*
> 
> I'll have to keep looking.


Really appreciate the help, have to code again next semester


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathPheonix*
> 
> Really appreciate the help, have to code again next semester


Could you stretch your budget to $90 for this?


----------



## DeathPheonix

I'll consider about it, any other recommendations?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathPheonix*
> 
> I'll consider about it, any other recommendations?


It's hard finding good boards with those criteria, boards like the Quick Fire Rapid are great (similar build quality to boards twice the price) but unfortunately it's TKL.


----------



## DeathPheonix

Just not really used to TKL, a board with arrow keys but no numerical keypads. If the keyboard size doesn't matters, do u have any other suggestions?


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm running out of ideas, you might be able to find a Noppoo Choc Mini for $90 but other than that there isn't a great deal more I can recommend.


----------



## DeathPheonix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's hard finding good boards with those criteria, boards like the Quick Fire Rapid are great (similar build quality to boards twice the price) but unfortunately it's TKL.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Could you stretch your budget to $90 for this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm running out of ideas, you might be able to find a Noppoo Choc Mini for $90 but other than that there isn't a great deal more I can recommend.


I'm looking over the three boards you recommended, i noticed the CM Storm QuickFire Rapid offers ones with MX Greeen switches, I never heard of this kind of switches. Can you provide more information on the green switches? Anyways, i might find myself going for Noppoo Choc mini


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathPheonix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's hard finding good boards with those criteria, boards like the Quick Fire Rapid are great (similar build quality to boards twice the price) but unfortunately it's TKL.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Could you stretch your budget to $90 for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm running out of ideas, you might be able to find a Noppoo Choc Mini for $90 but other than that there isn't a great deal more I can recommend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm looking over the three boards you recommended, i noticed the CM Storm QuickFire Rapid offers ones with MX Greeen switches, I never heard of this kind of switches. Can you provide more information on the green switches? Anyways, i might find myself going for Noppoo Choc mini
Click to expand...

MX Green switches are essentially heavier MX Blue switches, with an actuation force of 80g on the MX Greens compared to the 50g on the MX Blues.


----------



## turilas

I just recently ordered MS Sidewinder X4 and only because my old is almost "raped to death" and many reviewers have recommended it so anyone here have used it for longtime and could share what like it is in rts/rpg games ?
Edit. Oh and it were on sale for 30 euros xD


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turilas*
> 
> I just recently ordered MS Sidewinder X4 and only because my old is almost "raped to death" and many reviewers have recommended it so anyone here have used it for longtime and could share what like it is in rts/rpg games ?
> Edit. Oh and it were on sale for 30 euros xD


You'd probably be better off asking in the Mechanical Keyboard Club, it's frequented by more people.

The link is in my sig.


----------



## kzero

*Location:* UK
*Price:* around £100
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, any. White would be a plus.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL/Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* All those three, mostly programming though
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:*NKRO would be great
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Nope
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Nice to have, but not a must
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK ISO
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* I don't mind the noise
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Mid?

Thanks beforehand!


----------



## Shop Owner

Location:USA
Any keyboards you currently have in mind:See Below
Price:70-100$
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):No
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):Full
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):Games
USB/ PS2oesnt matter
KRO:Highest possible
Macro keys (yes/ no):No
Media keys (yes/ no):No
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):Cherry Blue

I was planning on buying this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201054

Turns out i can't buy it in my state... so im trying to find a different one...


----------



## wompwomp

I'm in need of this keyboard asap:

Switch: MX blue

Layout: Tenkeyless

Leds?: Yes and White


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzero*
> 
> 
> *Location:* UK
> *Price:* around £100
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, any. White would be a plus.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL/Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* All those three, mostly programming though
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:*NKRO would be great
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Nope
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Nice to have, but not a must
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK ISO
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* I don't mind the noise
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Mid?
> 
> Thanks beforehand!


If you wanted white backlighting on a full size board you could stretch your budget a little and get a Ducky Shine 2.

If you'd prefer to stick to less than £100 then white backlighting is prevalent, so you could go with something like a CM Storm Trigger (red backlighting)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shop Owner*
> 
> Location:USA
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind:See Below
> Price:70-100$
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):No
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):Full
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):Games
> USB/ PS2oesnt matter
> KRO:Highest possible
> Macro keys (yes/ no):No
> Media keys (yes/ no):No
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):Cherry Blue
> 
> I was planning on buying this:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201054
> 
> Turns out i can't buy it in my state... so im trying to find a different one...


I suggest the CM Storm Quick Fire XT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> I'm in need of this keyboard asap:
> 
> Switch: MX blue
> 
> Layout: Tenkeyless
> 
> Leds?: Yes and White


Ducky Shine 2/ Shine 3?


----------



## Votkrath

Hello,

I don't know if this is the rights thread for it considering I necessarily don't help finding a keyboard but I rather need help finding the right switch for me - that's why I'm not filling out the form.

Currently I'm looking at either red or black.

I'm a hardcore MMO player and I'm looking into getting a mechanical keyboard. What I basically do is do 5 presses on one key and then move onto another key, press once, move back to the first one and press 2 times and then move onto keys three and four with 1 key press respectively then basically repeat this.

*If this doesn't make any sense what I need is switches that are very spammable while having smooth transitions to other keys while still being able to press any other key in the nick of time.*

I do type a lot but I'm not an author or a programmer so typing comfortability and efficiency is only secondary and a bonus and should not be a deciding factor.

I'm leaning towards red but I'm not sure, I'm afraid blacks are too stiff but at the same time afraid red ones are too light.

Another question also - why should one spend 3 times the money to let's say, get a Ducky over a Steelseries? Just seems like a hipster thing in my eyes and doesn't seem to give you much over the Steelseries to justify the 3 times as much of a price.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Votkrath*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I don't know if this is the rights thread for it considering I necessarily don't help finding a keyboard but I rather need help finding the right switch for me - that's why I'm not filling out the form.
> 
> Currently I'm looking at either red or black.
> 
> I'm a hardcore MMO player and I'm looking into getting a mechanical keyboard. What I basically do is do 5 presses on one key and then move onto another key, press once, move back to the first one and press 2 times and then move onto keys three and four with 1 key press respectively then basically repeat this.
> 
> *If this doesn't make any sense what I need is switches that are very spammable while having smooth transitions to other keys while still being able to press any other key in the nick of time.*
> 
> I do type a lot but I'm not an author or a programmer so typing comfortability and efficiency is only secondary and a bonus and should not be a deciding factor.
> 
> I'm leaning towards red but I'm not sure, I'm afraid blacks are too stiff but at the same time afraid red ones are too light.
> 
> Another question also - why should one spend 3 times the money to let's say, get a Ducky over a Steelseries? Just seems like a hipster thing in my eyes and doesn't seem to give you much over the Steelseries to justify the 3 times as much of a price.


It all depends on how heavily you press the keys, I'd suggest getting a sampler kit such as this so you could try them for yourself.

When it comes to increasing price, the thing that generally gets much better is the build quality and/or feature set of the board, however there are some boards such as the Cooler Master Quick Fire Rapid which defy this rule and offer excellent build quality at a very competitive price.


----------



## Votkrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It all depends on how heavily you press the keys, I'd suggest getting a sampler kit such as this so you could try them for yourself.
> 
> When it comes to increasing price, the thing that generally gets much better is the build quality and/or feature set of the board, however there are some boards such as the Cooler Master Quick Fire Rapid which defy this rule and offer excellent build quality at a very competitive price.


Thanks - do you know if you can order this anywhere in Europe? The shipping to Europe seem to be almost the same as the price of the product. $7.99 is alright for the product but throwing out $15 totally for it, nah.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Votkrath*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It all depends on how heavily you press the keys, I'd suggest getting a sampler kit such as this so you could try them for yourself.
> 
> When it comes to increasing price, the thing that generally gets much better is the build quality and/or feature set of the board, however there are some boards such as the Cooler Master Quick Fire Rapid which defy this rule and offer excellent build quality at a very competitive price.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - do you know if you can order this anywhere in Europe? The shipping to Europe seem to be almost the same as the price of the product. $7.99 is alright for the product but throwing out $15 totally for it, nah.
Click to expand...

I know places where you can order the switches separately, but I don't know of anywhere else that sells the switches mounted like that for you.


----------



## Votkrath

Worth adding though is I'm moving from a Razer Arctosa _(Lycosa without backlight and some minor stuff pretty much)_ which has those slim keys which I've gotten used to (somewhere between a normal keyboard and a laptop i guess), so maybe red switches is the way to go since I'm used to short keypresses?

I often find myself in longer gaming sessions to have longer gaming sessions. I do tend to type a lot (although I'm not a programmer nor an author). Maybe blacks will cause more soreness during longer periods of usage.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Votkrath*
> 
> Worth adding though is I'm moving from a Razer Arctosa _(Lycosa without backlight and some minor stuff pretty much)_ which has those slim keys which I've gotten used to (somewhere between a normal keyboard and a laptop i guess), so maybe red switches is the way to go since I'm used to short keypresses?
> 
> I often find myself in longer gaming sessions to have longer gaming sessions. I do tend to type a lot (although I'm not a programmer nor an author). Maybe blacks will cause more soreness during longer periods of usage.


All common MX switches have the same actuation and travel distance, if you want to lower the switch travel distance you'll have to use O-rings.


----------



## Grof Luigi

*I need keyboard for typing only, to replace BlackWidow (regular)*

*Location:* Europe
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* No need, I'll find stores, I need a model
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I have in hands, not only in mind, BlackWidow, and I want something of a better build quality
*Price:* 100 Euros (preferably), but can go up to 150 EUR
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not important, don't mind if yes
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size only
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing (no games)








*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Not important
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No (but don't mind if yes)
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No (but don't mind if yes)
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Whatever BlackWidow has - I want the exact same layout and small Enter key
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry Blue or better for typing
**Noise level (high/low):* low, but if it can't be helped, it can be high too
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Don't know
Please suggest several models. Thank you.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grof Luigi*
> 
> *I need keyboard for typing only, to replace BlackWidow (regular)*
> 
> *Location:* Europe
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* No need, I'll find stores, I need a model
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I have in hands, not only in mind, BlackWidow, and I want something of a better build quality
> *Price:* 100 Euros (preferably), but can go up to 150 EUR
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not important, don't mind if yes
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size only
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing (no games)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* Not important
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No (but don't mind if yes)
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No (but don't mind if yes)
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Whatever BlackWidow has - I want the exact same layout and small Enter key
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry Blue or better for typing
> **Noise level (high/low):* low, but if it can't be helped, it can be high too
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Don't know
> Please suggest several models. Thank you.


It seems you want a reduced functionality board, so you could go for a Filco Majestouch-2, it has some of the highest build quality out there.

You could also look at the CM Quick Fire XT, Ducky Shine 3, CM Storm Trigger etc.

It's worth noting that you may have to import from the US to get the ANSI layout on some of the boards, but your budget should cover it.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Hey everyone, I'm think of maybe getting a mech keyboard for my birthday next month, it'll be replacing a g110 if i do get one

Location: UK
If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
Any keyboards you currently have in mind:
Price: Probably difficult, but maximum of around maybe £70?
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size, or at least with a numberpad
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): gaming
USB/ PS2: I have a PS2 port on my mobo so I could make use of it
KRO: not particularly important, as long as gaming with WASD doesn't get interrupted
Macro keys (yes/ no): not fussed
Media keys (yes/ no): would be nice to have volume control, but not bothered about having it if it means paying too much
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): UK
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Probably browns
*Noise level (high/low):
*Tactility (yes/ no):
*Stiffness (high/ low):


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm think of maybe getting a mech keyboard for my birthday next month, it'll be replacing a g110 if i do get one
> 
> Location: UK
> If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind:
> Price: Probably difficult, but maximum of around maybe £70?
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size, or at least with a numberpad
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): gaming
> USB/ PS2: I have a PS2 port on my mobo so I could make use of it
> KRO: not particularly important, as long as gaming with WASD doesn't get interrupted
> Macro keys (yes/ no): not fussed
> Media keys (yes/ no): would be nice to have volume control, but not bothered about having it if it means paying too much
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): UK
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Probably browns
> *Noise level (high/low):
> *Tactility (yes/ no):
> *Stiffness (high/ low):


It's hard finding a fullsize backlit board for that budget, if you could extend it slightly, you could consider the CM Quick Fire Pro?


----------



## Panos Is

Location: Europe
If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: No need.
Price: ~70-80eu
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Not important. I don't mind it but no weirdo colours and lighting zones.
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming/Typing/Programming








USB/ PS2: PS2 prefferably could do with usb
KRO: 6+KRO
Macro keys (yes/ no): No (but don't mind if yes)
Media keys (yes/ no): I would like a volume slider but can live without it.
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): 104 key
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Cherry Brown or Reds
*Noise level (high/low):
*Tactility (yes/ no):
*Stiffness (high/ low):


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panos Is*
> 
> Location: Europe
> If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: No need.
> Price: ~70-80eu
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Not important. I don't mind it but no weirdo colours and lighting zones.
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming/Typing/Programming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USB/ PS2: PS2 prefferably could do with usb
> KRO: 6+KRO
> Macro keys (yes/ no): No (but don't mind if yes)
> Media keys (yes/ no): I would like a volume slider but can live without it.
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): 104 key
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Cherry Brown or Reds
> *Noise level (high/low):
> *Tactility (yes/ no):
> *Stiffness (high/ low):


Corsair K60?


----------



## Geran

*Location: USA*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: N/A*
*Price: $75-$120*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes; no particular color*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and typing*
*USB/ PS2: Either*
*KRO: Highest possible*
*Macro keys (yes/ no): No*
*Media keys (yes/ no): If possible but not required*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Brown*


----------



## cl4752

*Location:* USA
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* OPEN TO SUGGESTION
*Price:* NO LIMIT
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* YES - all keys led illuminated in one and the same color with the option to change colors as desired.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* 75% typing/programming 25% gaming
*USB/ PS2:* WIRED USB
*KRO:* Not sure what this means








*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no important - cake if it has it
*Media keys (yes/ no):* not important - cake if it has it
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* unknown
**Noise level (high/low):* doesn't matter
**Tactility (yes/ no):* doesn't matter
**Stiffness (high/ low):* medium
No budget - Quality is what I am after - WIRED AND LED ILLUMINATION is a must. It would be great if the LED colors could be changed. 1 color on all keys... Not looking to program different keys or parts of the keyboard a different color from the rest. I want something that is high quality, that will not show wear, that is durable, easily cleaned, and will last. I will lose my mind if the key characters rub off or fade after extended use. I want keys that are responsive yet I don't want the stiffness to cause fatigue or cause pain from extended use or typing.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions and help.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> 
> *Location: USA*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind: N/A*
> *Price: $75-$120*
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes; no particular color*
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL*
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and typing*
> *USB/ PS2: Either*
> *KRO: Highest possible*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no): No*
> *Media keys (yes/ no): If possible but not required*
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US*
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Brown*


You could wait for the Ducky Shine 3 TKL, or also wait for the WASD V2 Code edition (it will have MX Clears though, which are like heavier MX Browns)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cl4752*
> 
> 
> *Location:* USA
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* OPEN TO SUGGESTION
> *Price:* NO LIMIT
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* YES - all keys led illuminated in one and the same color with the option to change colors as desired.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* 75% typing/programming 25% gaming
> *USB/ PS2:* WIRED USB
> *KRO:* Not sure what this means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* no important - cake if it has it
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* not important - cake if it has it
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* unknown
> **Noise level (high/low):* doesn't matter
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* doesn't matter
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* medium
> No budget - Quality is what I am after - WIRED AND LED ILLUMINATION is a must. It would be great if the LED colors could be changed. 1 color on all keys... Not looking to program different keys or parts of the keyboard a different color from the rest. I want something that is high quality, that will not show wear, that is durable, easily cleaned, and will last. I will lose my mind if the key characters rub off or fade after extended use. I want keys that are responsive yet I don't want the stiffness to cause fatigue or cause pain from extended use or typing.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your suggestions and help.


Mechanical boards aren't currently available with full RGB backlighting as far as I am aware, the cheaper RGB LED's are too big to fit on each switch and the smaller RGB LED's are too expensive to warrant putting on a board if I remember correctly.

If you wanted keycaps that won't fade or lose the lettering then you'll have to go for dyesub or doubleshot keycaps, both are fairly rare to find as stock on mechanical keyboards.

If you'd like to make changes to reflect the lack of RGB boards, then I'll make some recommendations.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you wanted keycaps that won't fade or lose the lettering then you'll have to go for dyesub or doubleshot keycaps, both are fairly rare to find as stock on mechanical keyboards.
> 
> If you'd like to make changes to reflect the lack of RGB boards, then I'll make some recommendations.


The CM Storm Stealth KB's may be a compromise to this. While they are probably not dyesub or doubleshot, the keys are not printed on the top of the cap so they will not rub off from repeated use. The only issue with this however is that the keys are not backlit, which is something that he was looking for. So unfortunately, unless they come out with an illuminated stealth, a board with the keycaps you mentioned would be mandatory.

Now for the main reason I was posting in this thread again. A while back, you had given me suggestions on a board. I had ultimately decided on the CM Storm QF TK. I wanted to share with you and everyone else here that this board is very nice. It feels sturdy and the blues sound and feel nice to type on. The weirdest thing about this keyboard is the size of it. The photos on Newegg do not do it justice, as this KB is the same size as a TKL keyboard. I only have two gripes about this board. One, it is somewhat awkward to have to turn the num lock off in order to use the arrow keys. Two, for some reason the arrow keys are not illuminated when the num lock is on, and when the number lock is off, only the arrows are illuminated. So essentially you do not have illumination on the 0, 00, period, or 2 keys.

Overall, I am pleased with this board, and I appreciate the help that I have been given making a decision towards getting it. So thanks again!


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Anyone know of a *full size* or *TKL* *Stealth board* with a *backlight*? or if LEDs can be added to boards without them? The CMstorm XT stealth would be the perfect board if only it had a backlight.


----------



## Sheira

*Location:*
Europe
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
http://www.alza.sk/ ; http://www.progamingshop.sk/ ; amazon is mostly fine tho
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
Ducky.. but I don't really know whats out there. I haven't been following new models since I got my 6gv2.
*Price:*
No budget, but I'd prefer if the price was reasonable.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*
Preferably without, but I don't mind - as long they can be turned off.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*
Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*
Gaming/Typing, I'd say 45/65
*USB/ PS2:*
USB
*KRO:*
Preferably
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*
no
*Media keys (yes/ no):*
yes (as a part of F keys is fine)
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
QWERTY/Z
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
Cherry MX Brown (?)
**Noise level (high/low):*
Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
Not as much as mx blue's.
**Stiffness (high/ low):*
Medium.
As I have mentioned, I currently use Steelseries 6gv2 with cherry mx blacks, which I am very happy with - the layout, looks and pretty much everything. I just thought maybe I'd try cherry mx browns, as they seem to be a good balance between gaming and typing.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheira*
> 
> 
> *Location:*
> Europe
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> http://www.alza.sk/ ; http://www.progamingshop.sk/ ; amazon is mostly fine tho
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
> Ducky.. but I don't really know whats out there. I haven't been following new models since I got my 6gv2.
> *Price:*
> No budget, but I'd prefer if the price was reasonable.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*
> Preferably without, but I don't mind - as long they can be turned off.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*
> Full
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*
> Gaming/Typing, I'd say 45/65
> *USB/ PS2:*
> USB
> *KRO:*
> Preferably
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):*
> no
> *Media keys (yes/ no):*
> yes (as a part of F keys is fine)
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
> QWERTY/Z
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> Cherry MX Brown (?)
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> Not as much as mx blue's.
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*
> Medium.
> As I have mentioned, I currently use Steelseries 6gv2 with cherry mx blacks, which I am very happy with - the layout, looks and pretty much everything. I just thought maybe I'd try cherry mx browns, as they seem to be a good balance between gaming and typing.


How about this?

I've looked through the sites you mentioned, but a lot of the other good boards are only in MX Reds on there.

You could also consider the Ducky Shine 3, CM Storm Trigger, CM Storm Quick Fire Pro, if you can find somewhere to buy them (not sure which Amazon you'd want to buy from), or if you were willing to pay the extra, I'd highly recommend a WASD V2.


----------



## Shardnax

*Location:* US
*Price:* Preferably <$100
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*Preferred, not required, needs adjustable brightness if yes
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, heavy forum/IM usage
*USB/ PS2:* Either
*KRO:* High
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Plus but not required
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes - Play/pause, volume (next and previous would be a plus)
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* Lower preferred
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Preferred
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low
Keycaps that won't lose their lettering are a huge plus.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Price:* Preferably <$100
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*Preferred, not required, needs adjustable brightness if yes
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, heavy forum/IM usage
> *USB/ PS2:* Either
> *KRO:* High
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Plus but not required
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes - Play/pause, volume (next and previous would be a plus)
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* Lower preferred
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Preferred
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low
> Keycaps that won't lose their lettering are a huge plus.


Sounds like you'll be wanting MX Browns.

CM Quick Fire TK? It has the number pad and arrow/ home cluster in one section to give the same size as a TKL board.

You could also look around for a CM Storm Trigger.


----------



## Shardnax

That was quick, thanks. The Storm Trigger and QF Pro seem more suited to my tastes. Would Reds be fine? The added macro keys and the wrist rest would be a nice plus and the price for the MX Red ST is about the same as the QF Pro with browns on Amazon.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> That was quick, thanks. The Storm Trigger and QF Pro seem more suited to my tastes. Would Reds be fine? The added macro keys and the wrist rest would be a nice plus and the price for the MX Red ST is about the same as the QF Pro with browns on Amazon.


If you'd be content with MX Reds, then you could also look at the Corsair K70.

MX Reds are very light, so you might make more mistakes than usual when you first get the board from accidental keypresses, but you might be an accurate typist who will have no problems with them.


----------



## Sheira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> How about this?
> 
> I've looked through the sites you mentioned, but a lot of the other good boards are only in MX Reds on there.
> 
> You could also consider the Ducky Shine 3, CM Storm Trigger, CM Storm Quick Fire Pro, if you can find somewhere to buy them (not sure which Amazon you'd want to buy from), or if you were willing to pay the extra, I'd highly recommend a WASD V2.


Not too keen on the looks of that logitech board. I'd also prefer if there were no macro keys at all (on the left side of the board).

I really like Ducky 3, but they dont seem to have the combo I'd want - mx browns with white backlit :/


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> How about this?
> 
> I've looked through the sites you mentioned, but a lot of the other good boards are only in MX Reds on there.
> 
> You could also consider the Ducky Shine 3, CM Storm Trigger, CM Storm Quick Fire Pro, if you can find somewhere to buy them (not sure which Amazon you'd want to buy from), or if you were willing to pay the extra, I'd highly recommend a WASD V2.
> 
> 
> 
> Not too keen on the looks of that logitech board. I'd also prefer if there were no macro keys at all (on the left side of the board).
> 
> I really like Ducky 3, but they dont seem to have the combo I'd want - mx browns with white backlit :/
Click to expand...

The Shine 3 does exist with MX Browns and White LED backlighting, it's just sold out in many places because it's so popular, I don't remember seeing any in the stores you linked, but would you be willing to order from a UK store and pay the extra shipping?

If so you could wait for it to come back in stock here.


----------



## pirates712

*Location:*

USA

*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*

Corsair K70 : http://www.corsair.com/us/gaming-peripherals/gaming-keyboards/vengeance-k70-fully-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-cherry-mx-brown.html

http://www.amazon.com/Tesoro-Durandal-Ultimate-G1NL-Mechanical/dp/B007FL2794/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=15TBZ0UVT71M3&coliid=I31IIS9ZVUG7YU
(Seems a bit chintzy/plasticky for my taste)

*Price:*

$100-200

*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*

Would like Red backlighting.

*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*

Full size

*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*

All of the above. Full time college student (Computer Engineering), so Reports, Java/VHDL/C, and games such as Borderlands

*USB/ PS2:*

Either or. My Asus Crosshair V has a PS2 port.

*KRO:*

Not sure/Flexible

*Macro keys (yes/ no):*

Doesn't matter

*Media keys (yes/ no):*

Needs to have volume adjustment keys at the minimum

*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*

ANSI

*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*

I think Brown

**Noise level (high/low):*

Low

**Tactility (yes/ no):*

Preferred, I think

**Stiffness (high/ low):*

Medium? I'm using a logitech MK700/710 which has sticky keys so that's what I'm used to. I would like there to be a moderate amount of force required to actuate the key

MY main dilemma right now is that the Corsair K70 that has Brown switches has Blue backlighting, whereas I would prefer the red backlighting of the one with Red switches because it matches my case lighting. The Tesoro has brown switches and red backlighting but the body plastic seems cheapish to me.


----------



## user18

I've been very happy with browns as a 'middle ground' switch between productivity and gaming. I guess I'll see how well that holds out when I get into heavier classes









In the high end of your budget, you might look at a Ducky Shine II/III, or a Max Nighthawk series board. All are available with a range of backlighting and keyswitch options. I've personally been very happy with my blue-backlit Nighthawk X8.


----------



## Sheira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The Shine 3 does exist with MX Browns and White LED backlighting, it's just sold out in many places because it's so popular, I don't remember seeing any in the stores you linked, but would you be willing to order from a UK store and pay the extra shipping?
> 
> If so you could wait for it to come back in stock here.


I guess I wouldn't mind as a last resort solution..

I wonder if its gonna feel weird, coming from blacks to browns. Are browns more like classic rubber dome keyboard, when it comes to typing and weight required to press the button?


----------



## user18

I found browns to be lighter than rubber domes, although the lack of a solid standard for the feel of a rubber dome means your mileage may vary.

I personally am finding that I'm hitting the wrong key more often, due to the lighter actuation force. I assume this issue would be worse coming from a heavy switch like a black. However, I do love browns for the combination of gaming and typing that I find myself doing. My only complaint is the difficulty I occasionally experience with double-tapping, where I don't let the key up high enough before pressing down again. A linear switch like a black or red wouldn't have this same issue, as I believe the actuation and reset points are identical.


----------



## phz10

TT eSports MEKA G1 is pretty good, at a fair price too (at least in Australia)


----------



## lilj

Location: Middle east, UAE, dubai
If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: http://uae.souq.com/ae-en/
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: SS 6gv2
Price: 100 - 200
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes, white
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: as high as possible
Macro keys (yes/ no): no
Media keys (yes/ no): would be nice, not too concerned
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
*Noise level (high/low): doesn't matter
*Tactility (yes/ no): yes
*Stiffness (high/ low): high, but not too high

i play FPS and role play mostly, have a SS mouse headset and mousepad, never let me down


----------



## Cantwingrr

Location: USA
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Leopold Tenkeyless blacks or reds
Price: 70 - 115
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): no
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Undecided, not quite sure what is necessary for my usage
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Programming and typing, I will be using this for my courses as a software engineer in college
USB/ PS2: either
KRO: NKRO
Macro keys (yes/ no): no
Media keys (yes/ no): unnecessary
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Blacks or reds
*Noise level (high/low): low
*Tactility (yes/ no): no
*Stiffness (high/ low): doesn't matter, I tend to be a bit heavy handed when I type, but it doesn't change how accurately I hit keys

Basically my concern is about what size I'm looking for. Not quite sure how often I'll need to use the number pad while typing up programs, but I would also like it to be portable so I could take it to class with me if I needed to do that. I also don't want something with flashy labels or branding on it. My professors are very serious about their "professionalism" and most likely would not appreciate logos all over the keyboard I would be bringing into their classroom.


----------



## Trev0r269

Questions:

Location:US
Any keyboards you currently have in mind:Storm QF with browns
Price:up to 125 ish USD
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Maybe, not high on he priorities.
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL, or anther non-standard size if possible.
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): gaming / typing long documents.
USB/ PS2: usb
KRO: whatever
Macro keys (yes/ no): don't care
Media keys (yes/ no): dn't care
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Not mx reds, nor blues.
*Noise level (high/low):Less than blues
*Tactility (yes/ no): yes
*Stiffness (high/ low):more stiff than reds.

Are alps that bad?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilj*
> 
> Location: Middle east, UAE, dubai
> If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: http://uae.souq.com/ae-en/
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: SS 6gv2
> Price: 100 - 200
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes, white
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO: as high as possible
> Macro keys (yes/ no): no
> Media keys (yes/ no): would be nice, not too concerned
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
> *Noise level (high/low): doesn't matter
> *Tactility (yes/ no): yes
> *Stiffness (high/ low): high, but not too high
> 
> i play FPS and role play mostly, have a SS mouse headset and mousepad, never let me down


From the site you linked you could either go for a Logitech G710+ or failing that, find somewhere to buy a Ducky Shine 2 / 3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cantwingrr*
> 
> Location: USA
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Leopold Tenkeyless blacks or reds
> Price: 70 - 115
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): no
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Undecided, not quite sure what is necessary for my usage
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Programming and typing, I will be using this for my courses as a software engineer in college
> USB/ PS2: either
> KRO: NKRO
> Macro keys (yes/ no): no
> Media keys (yes/ no): unnecessary
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Blacks or reds
> *Noise level (high/low): low
> *Tactility (yes/ no): no
> *Stiffness (high/ low): doesn't matter, I tend to be a bit heavy handed when I type, but it doesn't change how accurately I hit keys
> 
> Basically my concern is about what size I'm looking for. Not quite sure how often I'll need to use the number pad while typing up programs, but I would also like it to be portable so I could take it to class with me if I needed to do that. I also don't want something with flashy labels or branding on it. My professors are very serious about their "professionalism" and most likely would not appreciate logos all over the keyboard I would be bringing into their classroom.


At that price range, I'd go for one of the best bang-for-the-buck boards out there, the CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trev0r269*
> 
> Questions:
> 
> Location:US
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind:Storm QF with browns
> Price:up to 125 ish USD
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Maybe, not high on he priorities.
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL, or anther non-standard size if possible.
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): gaming / typing long documents.
> USB/ PS2: usb
> KRO: whatever
> Macro keys (yes/ no): don't care
> Media keys (yes/ no): dn't care
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Not mx reds, nor blues.
> *Noise level (high/low):Less than blues
> *Tactility (yes/ no): yes
> *Stiffness (high/ low):more stiff than reds.
> 
> Are alps that bad?


Alps aren't bad, just not as popular as Cherry's MX line of switches at the moment.

For such a non-specific set of criteria, there are a lot of choices e.g. KBT Pure Pro, CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid, possibly a Ducky Mini (when they release).


----------



## lilj

no one can get ducky's in here, and i tried the g710+ and i really didnt like it its too bulcky for my taste, and the orange color on the side really misses my black and white setup color scheme, steelseries is the easiest to get here


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilj*
> 
> no one can get ducky's in here, and i tried the g710+ and i really didnt like it its too bulcky for my taste, and the orange color on the side really misses my black and white setup color scheme, steelseries is the easiest to get here


You could go with a Steelseries board, but the printing quality on their keycaps is not very good at all, it rubs off fairly quickly.


----------



## Trev0r269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> For such a non-specific set of criteria, there are a lot of choices e.g. KBT Pure Pro, CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid, possibly a Ducky Mini (when they release).


Yeah, you're right. I was really just most concerned with black ALPS. A Ducky would fit the bill







but I don't know anything about those switches and there is more info about cm storm QFs with browns. No KBT stuff for right now since the last one died on me, so I'm a spurned lover.

How much of a tactile feel do newer alps have in a Ducky?


----------



## Yraen

I'm looking to get my first mechanical keyboard, but not sure which to go for. I tried looking in the recommended keyboard thread, but I couldn't see any recommendations so...
For comparison (mostly regarding size and layout), I currently use a Razer Lycosa with the palm/wrist rest removed. The size is perfect for my desk layout, so I don't want to go much larger than that.

*Location:* USA
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM Storm QuickFire Pro?
*Price:* $150 max
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not necessary
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size, but not too large
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming mostly, but some typing
*USB/ PS2:* Doesn't matter too much, either works for me
*KRO:* High
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Unnecessary
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Unnecessary
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Medium to low, I'm an accurate typist


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yraen*
> 
> I'm looking to get my first mechanical keyboard, but not sure which to go for. I tried looking in the recommended keyboard thread, but I couldn't see any recommendations so...
> For comparison (mostly regarding size and layout), I currently use a Razer Lycosa with the palm/wrist rest removed. The size is perfect for my desk layout, so I don't want to go much larger than that.
> 
> *Location:* USA
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM Storm QuickFire Pro?
> *Price:* $150 max
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not necessary
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size, but not too large
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming mostly, but some typing
> *USB/ PS2:* Doesn't matter too much, either works for me
> *KRO:* High
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Unnecessary
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Unnecessary
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Medium to low, I'm an accurate typist


Thanks for pointing that out, it appears the OP was a casualty of the most recent OCN update.

You can check the thread if you like, or pick one of the ones below.

I'd recommend a CM Storm Trigger, Filco Majestouch 2 or a CM Storm XT.

Do you also need a suggestion on switch type?


----------



## Yraen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out, it appears the OP was a casualty of the most recent OCN update.
> 
> You can check the thread if you like, or pick one of the ones below.
> 
> I'd recommend a CM Storm Trigger, Filco Majestouch 2 or a CM Storm XT.
> 
> Do you also need a suggestion on switch type?


Thanks for the quick response!

As far as switches go, I'm assuming I would be best off with either browns or reds. I'm leaning towards the browns for my first board since I understand they are the most "beginner-friendly."


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yraen*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response!
> 
> As far as switches go, I'm assuming I would be best off with either browns or reds. I'm leaning towards the browns for my first board since I understand they are the most "beginner-friendly."


They would be good choices, although MX Reds are very light so you may make some mistakes when you first get the board.


----------



## CrusherW9

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* WASD, DAS
*Price:* < $200
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, Green.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, Programming, Typing (Computer Science student; I do it all)
*USB/ PS2:* Either.
*KRO:* 6?
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Would really prefer, but if not, I'll just get a usb numpad and make scripts for that
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown/Clear
Something that can withstand the abuse of eating at your desk would be great. I do like the WASD, I just didn't know if there is anything else out there that would better suit me, has macro keys, or has green back lighting.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrusherW9*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* WASD, DAS
> *Price:* < $200
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, Green.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, Programming, Typing (Computer Science student; I do it all)
> *USB/ PS2:* Either.
> *KRO:* 6?
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Would really prefer, but if not, I'll just get a usb numpad and make scripts for that
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown/Clear
> Something that can withstand the abuse of eating at your desk would be great. I do like the WASD, I just didn't know if there is anything else out there that would better suit me, has macro keys, or has green back lighting.


Neither WASD or DAS offer a board with green backlighting.

It's also worth noting that the quality of DAS keyboards has dropped since they switched OEM's last year.

Considering your preferences I'd suggest a Ducky Shine 3 or custom MaxKeyboard Nighthawk X8

If you'd prefer MX Clears then you're a little limited on choice, the WASD V2's with MX Clears seem to have sold out, so you'd likely have to go with a Deck Legend (assuming there is stock).


----------



## CrusherW9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Neither WASD or DAS offer a board with green backlighting.


I know but getting green keys kind of makes up for it







. I discovered the Ducky keyboard after posting. I've read a bit about them and it seems like the WASD keyboards are built better. I've also considered getting one of the CODE keyboards and putting in green LEDs. I don't know, I got some more research to do. Thanks for the post though.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrusherW9*
> 
> I know but getting green keys kind of makes up for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I discovered the Ducky keyboard after posting. I've read a bit about them and it seems like the WASD keyboards are built better. I've also considered getting one of the CODE keyboards and putting in green LEDs. I don't know, I got some more research to do. Thanks for the post though.


You might have to wait a while for the V2 CODE to come back in stock, AFAIK there are some problems sourcing MX Clears at the moment.


----------



## Mbalmer

•Location: U.S.
•If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
•Any keyboards you currently have in mind: I like the Ducky Shine 3 and the Corsair Vengeance K70
•Price: $150
•Backlighting: I don't care about backlighting.
•Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): I want a full size keyboard.
•Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): This will be for gaming. I play BF3 and am really getting a mechanical to get ready for BF4.
•USB/ PS2: My motherboard has both, so it doesn't matter to me.
•KRO: A "standard" 6 key will work....if I understand this right, a lot of keyboards have a 6 key max??? 6 keys is fine with me.
•Macro keys (yes/ no): Not really important. I have never used macro keys, but would buy something with them.
•Media keys (yes/ no): Not really important.
•Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): Standard US
•Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): I am leaning toward Cherry MX Red.
•*Noise level (high/low): low
•*Tactility (yes/ no): No
•*Stiffness (high/ low): Low

I am currently using a Microsoft sidewinder x4 and am ready to purchase a mechanical board. I am leaning toward the K70 because it comes with a wrist rest and it is on sale right now for $105. I don't care about backlighting. It seems like Ducky is big on that but the mechanical aspect of the keyboard isn't any better then a K70??? Is that correct? Ducky seems to be the cool board to get, but I don't care about being cool. Not coming with a wrist rest is a pretty big deal, but I would be willing to spend the extra money for one if the Ducky is far superior.

I am open to suggestions that are different then these 2.

Thanks.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> •Location: U.S.
> •If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
> •Any keyboards you currently have in mind: I like the Ducky Shine 3 and the Corsair Vengeance K70
> •Price: $150
> •Backlighting: I don't care about backlighting.
> •Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): I want a full size keyboard.
> •Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): This will be for gaming. I play BF3 and am really getting a mechanical to get ready for BF4.
> •USB/ PS2: My motherboard has both, so it doesn't matter to me.
> •KRO: A "standard" 6 key will work....if I understand this right, a lot of keyboards have a 6 key max??? 6 keys is fine with me.
> •Macro keys (yes/ no): Not really important. I have never used macro keys, but would buy something with them.
> •Media keys (yes/ no): Not really important.
> •Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): Standard US
> •Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): I am leaning toward Cherry MX Red.
> •*Noise level (high/low): low
> •*Tactility (yes/ no): No
> •*Stiffness (high/ low): Low
> 
> I am currently using a Microsoft sidewinder x4 and am ready to purchase a mechanical board. I am leaning toward the K70 because it comes with a wrist rest and it is on sale right now for $105. I don't care about backlighting. It seems like Ducky is big on that but the mechanical aspect of the keyboard isn't any better then a K70??? Is that correct? Ducky seems to be the cool board to get, but I don't care about being cool. Not coming with a wrist rest is a pretty big deal, but I would be willing to spend the extra money for one if the Ducky is far superior.
> 
> I am open to suggestions that are different then these 2.
> 
> Thanks.


I'd suggest a Filco Majestouch 2, CM Storm XT or Corsair K95.


----------



## Emospence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> •Location: U.S.
> •If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
> •Any keyboards you currently have in mind: I like the Ducky Shine 3 and the Corsair Vengeance K70
> •Price: $150
> •Backlighting: I don't care about backlighting.
> •Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): I want a full size keyboard.
> •Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): This will be for gaming. I play BF3 and am really getting a mechanical to get ready for BF4.
> •USB/ PS2: My motherboard has both, so it doesn't matter to me.
> •KRO: A "standard" 6 key will work....if I understand this right, a lot of keyboards have a 6 key max??? 6 keys is fine with me.
> •Macro keys (yes/ no): Not really important. I have never used macro keys, but would buy something with them.
> •Media keys (yes/ no): Not really important.
> •Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): Standard US
> •Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): I am leaning toward Cherry MX Red.
> •*Noise level (high/low): low
> •*Tactility (yes/ no): No
> •*Stiffness (high/ low): Low
> 
> I am currently using a Microsoft sidewinder x4 and am ready to purchase a mechanical board. I am leaning toward the K70 because it comes with a wrist rest and it is on sale right now for $105. I don't care about backlighting. It seems like Ducky is big on that but the mechanical aspect of the keyboard isn't any better then a K70??? Is that correct? Ducky seems to be the cool board to get, but I don't care about being cool. Not coming with a wrist rest is a pretty big deal, but I would be willing to spend the extra money for one if the Ducky is far superior.
> 
> I am open to suggestions that are different then these 2.
> 
> Thanks.


Filco Majestouch 2 or CM Storm Quickfire XT with red switches


----------



## bond32

*Location:* Tennessee (USA)

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM Storm Quickfire Stealth http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CKJ2HJ6/ref=gno_cart_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER Or Razer Black widow http://www.amazon.com/Razer-BlackWidow-Tournament-Mechanical-Keyboard/dp/B0091DR622/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1379455424&sr=1-5&keywords=mechanical+keyboard
*Price:* Prefer cheaper than $100, cheapest possible ideal
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* dont care
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* 60%, don't need the numpad but would be nice
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, some programming (student)
*USB/ PS2:* no pref
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Ideally just volume
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Prefer red, I think
**Noise level (high/low):* dont care
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*
Mainly play FPS games. I have never had a nice keyboard, always gone for the cheapest.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Tennessee (USA)
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM Storm Quickfire Stealth http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CKJ2HJ6/ref=gno_cart_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER Or Razer Black widow http://www.amazon.com/Razer-BlackWidow-Tournament-Mechanical-Keyboard/dp/B0091DR622/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1379455424&sr=1-5&keywords=mechanical+keyboard
> *Price:* Prefer cheaper than $100, cheapest possible ideal
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* dont care
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* 60%, don't need the numpad but would be nice
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, some programming (student)
> *USB/ PS2:* no pref
> *KRO:*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Ideally just volume
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Prefer red, I think
> **Noise level (high/low):* dont care
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*
> Mainly play FPS games. I have never had a nice keyboard, always gone for the cheapest.


The Quick Fire Stealth is a very good option, if you want a 60% size rather than TKL, you could also check out the Ducky Mini when it releases (although the pricing could be higher than $100).


----------



## bond32

Thanks! going to place an order soon.


----------



## Sharazzi

Just some background info, I have been using a Razer Lycosa (since been discontinued ) for a few years now but some of the letters are starting to fade/get rubbed off so its time for an upgrade. Recently I tried Logitech G105 but found the key press way to stiff for my liking. So I figured that I would go mechanical this time around and that with the info below someone could help recommend a new key board for me.


*Location*: Canada
*Website*: Ncix.com
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind*: Gigabyte Aivia Osmium (Blue Illuminated)
*Price*: < $150 cdn
*Backlighting*: Yes, Blue
*Size*: Full Size
*Use*: Gaming
*USB/ PS2*: USB
*KRO*: no pref
*Macro keys*: as long as it has Macro capability via software separate macro keys are not necessary.
*Media keys*: no pref
*Layout*: US
*Switch type* (if not known complete the questions below):
**Noise level*: low
**Tactility*: no
**Stiffness*: low


----------



## user18

Sounds to me like you want a board with red switches.

From NCIX, you can find a Max Nighthawk x9 for ~$130, or a Ducky Shine 3 for ~$150. Both of those come with blue backlighting and are solid brands. I can't speak one way or another on the Gigabyte board, I didn't even realize they made mechanical boards. I can say that their motherboards are solid, but who knows if that extends to their keyboards.


----------



## Sharazzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Sounds to me like you want a board with red switches.
> 
> From NCIX, you can find a Max Nighthawk x9 for ~$130, or a Ducky Shine 3 for ~$150. Both of those come with blue backlighting and are solid brands. I can't speak one way or another on the Gigabyte board, I didn't even realize they made mechanical boards. I can say that their motherboards are solid, but who knows if that extends to their keyboards.


Thanks I thought cherry switches were the way to go...to bad the Max Nighthawk x9 is on back order. I was just wondering but with design of the keys to me it looks like dust and tbe other crud thar normally collect in/on keybord would get caught up around the switches really easily since they are basically sitting right on the top of the keyboard is this the case or not?


----------



## user18

I have a Nighthawk x8, which is the same board but with brown switches. It's no dirtier than any other keyboard I've owned, although that's not saying much. The surface of the board is a bit rubbery, so a bit of dust does tend to stick to it, but I don't really notice it unless I look closely.


----------



## Sharazzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> I have a Nighthawk x8, which is the same board but with brown switches. It's no dirtier than any other keyboard I've owned, although that's not saying much. The surface of the board is a bit rubbery, so a bit of dust does tend to stick to it, but I don't really notice it unless I look closely.


OK thanks (+ rep)...guess its a waiting game now until they come back in stock in the blue light/ MX red format. Unless someone else has another suggestion.


----------



## onicactus

location- US
Any keyboards you currently have in mind:mechanical is as far as I got
Pricereferably under 80
Backlighting: yes plz color isn't to big of a deal
Size : full
Use: Gaming
USB/ PS2:Usb
KRO:?
Macro keys (yes/ no):would be nice
Media keys (yes/ no):doesn't matter to me
Layout: US
Switch type: ?
*Noise level (high/low):silent/low
*Tactility (yes/ no):?
*Stiffness (high/ low):low?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onicactus*
> 
> location- US
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind:mechanical is as far as I got
> Pricereferably under 80
> Backlighting: yes plz color isn't to big of a deal
> Size : full
> Use: Gaming
> USB/ PS2:Usb
> KRO:?
> Macro keys (yes/ no):would be nice
> Media keys (yes/ no):doesn't matter to me
> Layout: US
> Switch type: ?
> *Noise level (high/low):silent/low
> *Tactility (yes/ no):?
> *Stiffness (high/ low):low?


Backlighting drives up the price on mechanical keyboards so you're going to have some trouble finding a board with all the features you'd like for that price.

That being said, here are some suggestions:


CM Quick Fire Pro (only partial backlighting)
CM Quick Fire TK (not full size, the arrow keys have been merged with the number section)
CM Storm Trigger (price is too high


----------



## onicactus

well that's sad than i guess ill sacrifice lights for performance and price, but thanks for getting back to me on it so quickly.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onicactus*
> 
> well that's sad than i guess ill sacrifice lights for performance and price, but thanks for getting back to me on it so quickly.


If you're willing to sacrifice backlighting, you could look into a CM Storm XT aswell, it has very good build quality for the price.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Well, I may or may not have spilled a drink on my keyboard which now may or may not type random multiple characters with each key press







. Oh well, I wanted to get a mechanical anyhow









So:

*Location:* Canada, but can get stuff shipped to U.S. if necessary.
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Newegg.ca, tigerdirect.ca, ncix
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Not really, mine just broke








*Price:* 60 - 180 bucks
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Doesn't matter, lighting is nice but not a big deal.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* I want a numpad so medium or full sizr.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and typing.
*USB/ PS2:* either
*KRO:*I don't game much anymore but I do type really fast, do I'm not sure how important this is to me.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* nice but not necessary
*Media keys (yes/ no):* not necessary
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* U.S.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I'm thinking brown from what I've read, but maybe even blues.
**Noise level (high/low):* high
**Tactility (yes/ no):* yes, I think so
**Stiffness (high/ low):* medium? Not sure.
Thanks guys!


----------



## Emospence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I may or may not have spilled a drink on my keyboard which now may or may not type random multiple characters with each key press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Oh well, I wanted to get a mechanical anyhow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So:
> 
> *Location:* Canada, but can get stuff shipped to U.S. if necessary.
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Newegg.ca, tigerdirect.ca, ncix
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Not really, mine just broke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price:* 60 - 180 bucks
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Doesn't matter, lighting is nice but not a big deal.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* I want a numpad so medium or full sizr.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and typing.
> *USB/ PS2:* either
> *KRO:*I don't game much anymore but I do type really fast, do I'm not sure how important this is to me.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* nice but not necessary
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* not necessary
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* U.S.
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I'm thinking brown from what I've read, but maybe even blues.
> **Noise level (high/low):* high
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* yes, I think so
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* medium? Not sure.
> Thanks guys!


Filco Majestouch 2 or CMStorm Quickfire XT with brown or blue switches


----------



## BonzaiTree

Hmm. I found a Majestouch 2 for 119. Worth it or just get the quickfire for 99 (84.99 after MIR)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Well, I may or may not have spilled a drink on my keyboard which now may or may not type random multiple characters with each key press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Oh well, I wanted to get a mechanical anyhow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So:
> 
> *Location:* Canada, but can get stuff shipped to U.S. if necessary.
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Newegg.ca, tigerdirect.ca, ncix
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Not really, mine just broke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price:* 60 - 180 bucks
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Doesn't matter, lighting is nice but not a big deal.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* I want a numpad so medium or full sizr.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and typing.
> *USB/ PS2:* either
> *KRO:*I don't game much anymore but I do type really fast, do I'm not sure how important this is to me.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* nice but not necessary
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* not necessary
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* U.S.
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I'm thinking brown from what I've read, but maybe even blues.
> **Noise level (high/low):* high
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* yes, I think so
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* medium? Not sure.
> Thanks guys!


Also consider the CM Storm Trigger, Ducky Shine 3, Corsair K70 if you'd like backlighting, aswell as what Emospence suggested.


----------



## SgtMunky

*Location:* UK
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K95, shame its red keys instead of white
*Price:* Less than £150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, preferably white or blue adjustable
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size (I'm a QS)
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* 33% Games, Work and general internet browsing
*USB/ PS2:* No preference
*KRO:* No preference
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Ideally, my Logitech G15 has 6 I've grown accustomed to, but I wouldn't cry if I move away from that
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Would be nice
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK layout standard
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* White>Blue>Brown
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> 
> *Location:* UK
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K95, shame its red keys instead of white
> *Price:* Less than £150
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, preferably white or blue adjustable
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size (I'm a QS)
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* 33% Games, Work and general internet browsing
> *USB/ PS2:* No preference
> *KRO:* No preference
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Ideally, my Logitech G15 has 6 I've grown accustomed to, but I wouldn't cry if I move away from that
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Would be nice
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK layout standard
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* White>Blue>Brown
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*


Unfortunately MX White switches aren't very common (I can only think of a few hard to find KBT boards with MX Whites), so you'll likely have to go with MX Blues or MX Browns.

If you'd like to stay with Logitech then you could consider the G710+.

Othewrwise you could look at the Corsair K70 with MX Browns or MX Blues (direct from Corsair would probably be the best option).

Other than that you could look at the Ducky Shine 3 (cclonline should be getting more stock soon).


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Unfortunately MX White switches aren't very common (I can only think of a few hard to find KBT boards with MX Whites), so you'll likely have to go with MX Blues or MX Browns.
> 
> If you'd like to stay with Logitech then you could consider the G710+.
> 
> Othewrwise you could look at the Corsair K70 with MX Browns or MX Blues (direct from Corsair would probably be the best option).
> 
> Other than that you could look at the Ducky Shine 3 (cclonline should be getting more stock soon).


Thanks for the info, hmm shame about the low availability of whites. I like the corsair keyboards, and I'd love the K95 if it wasn't for the red switches. I might have considered it more if it was black switches


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Thanks for the info, hmm shame about the low availability of whites. I like the corsair keyboards, and I'd love the K95 if it wasn't for the red switches. I might have considered it more if it was black switches


Yeah, they aren't too popular because of the strange soft click that they have.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also consider the CM Storm Trigger, Ducky Shine 3, Corsair K70 if you'd like backlighting, aswell as what Emospence suggested.


I thought about the Ducky Shine 3 after the fact, oh well. This one came with free express shipping and 30 bucks cheaper than the ducky.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I thought about the Ducky Shine 3 after the fact, oh well. This one came with free express shipping and 30 bucks cheaper than the ducky.


You ordered the Filco, right?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You ordered the Filco, right?


Yup. Found it for 119 CAD in Canada with free express shipping. So free shipping and no border/customs worries!

I went with Blues.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You ordered the Filco, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Found it for 119 CAD in Canada with free express shipping. So free shipping and no border/customs worries!
> 
> I went with Blues.
Click to expand...

That's a great choice, don't worry.









I'd argue if you don't care about backlighting then it's better than the Ducky board anyway, it has Costar stabilizers (many people consider them to be superior) and it is generally known to have higher build quality.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That's a great choice, don't worry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue if you don't care about backlighting then it's better than the Ducky board anyway, it has Costar stabilizers (many people consider them to be superior) and it is generally known to have higher build quality.


Good then









Seemed like a good deal so I just jumped on it. Shipping alone is usually expensive in Canada.


----------



## MLJS54

Location: US

Price: Prefer under $100

Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Doesn't matter

Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Prefer TKL

Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): FPS & Darkfall

USB/ PS2: Doesn't matter

KRO: Doesn't matter

Macro keys (yes/ no): No

Media keys (yes/ no): No

Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US

Switch type: **MX BLACKS** only

EDIT - I really regret selling my 1st gen Filco TKL because I didn't really like it for full-fledged MMO gaming but it would be perfect for Darkfall and FPS now that I'm mainly playing those again. Anything very similar to that keyboard as far as the shape/dimensions? Asking b/c for example I also had the 6gv2 at the same time as the Filco TKL and found the Filco to be much more comfortable.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Location: US
> 
> Price: Prefer under $100
> 
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Doesn't matter
> 
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Prefer TKL
> 
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): FPS & Darkfall
> 
> USB/ PS2: Doesn't matter
> 
> KRO: Doesn't matter
> 
> Macro keys (yes/ no): No
> 
> Media keys (yes/ no): No
> 
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> 
> Switch type: **MX BLACKS** only
> 
> EDIT - I really regret selling my 1st gen Filco TKL because I didn't really like it for full-fledged MMO gaming but it would be perfect for Darkfall and FPS now that I'm mainly playing those again. Anything very similar to that keyboard as far as the shape/dimensions? Asking b/c for example I also had the 6gv2 at the same time as the Filco TKL and found the Filco to be much more comfortable.


CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid?


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid?


Thanks. After some research I decided to go with the QFR since it seems to be the closest thing to a Filco on a budget. Hopefully Newegg ships the unbranded version (they have pics of both on the product description page).

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129007&Tpk=cm%20quickfire%20rapid%20black


----------



## cobrawang

If you really wanna quiet them down, I'd get some of the firm soft landing pads from Elitekeyboards with it.


----------



## bmercer94

*Location:* Canada(Maritime)
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* newegg.ca ncix.ca tigerdirect.ca
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* AZIO Levetron Clicker
*Price:* Preferred under $80 inc. shipping
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not important.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games
*USB/ PS2:* PS/2
*KRO:* NKRO, or at least 8.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
*Media keys (yes/ no):* no
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX brown or red
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmercer94*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Canada(Maritime)
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* newegg.ca ncix.ca tigerdirect.ca
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* AZIO Levetron Clicker
> *Price:* Preferred under $80 inc. shipping
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not important.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games
> *USB/ PS2:* PS/2
> *KRO:* NKRO, or at least 8.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* no
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX brown or red
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*


Your best option is the open box Cherry G80 Board that NCIX has. Fits the requirements, shipping should only be $10-12 (so won't go over budget) and is a well built if "boring" board with no extra features.


----------



## user18

Ducky Zero is also on sale at NCIX right now for $80. That AZIO keyboard is mechanical, and has switches that are called "fake alps". Besides the switches they're meant to imitate being clicky (something it seems like you don't want from the switches you mentioned), and are apparently kind of trashy. Besides that, the arrow keys and WASD keys are heavily textured, which isn't likely to be fun for extended periods of time.

I can't speak to the quality of the Cherry board, but it'll probably be a bit cheaper than the Ducky. Other than that, you won't find much of quality without going for a less than full size board.


----------



## bmercer94

I've never had experience with TKL boards, so i'm not sure of the comfort of them. I use the numpad for swapping scenes for livestreaming.

As of right now the Azio board is going for $50 so that price point is definitely weighing heavily into my decision.

The rubberized WASD keys would be helpful for me as I often game in the dark and the lack of a backlight makes finding the keys slightly difficult.

With regards to the switches this will be my first Mechanical board, so i went off recommendations where the Brown/Red were "balanced" switches between typing and gaming, But have no inclination of the feel of the other switches. Videos have stated that the feel of the Azio board are similar to MX Brown.


----------



## user18

If you need the numpad you need the numpad, no real way around that -- short of buying a USB pad, which really doesn't make sense for you.

It's not that the keys are rubberized, really, but that they're textured -- what I can see from the pictures looks like they're almost pointy. Personally, I tend to press keys fairly hard while I game, and I'd be worried about it being painful to bottom out a key with a sharp surface.

I definitely agree that brown switches are a lovely compromise for typing and gaming. I love my browns for gaming, and have no wish at all for anything different. I do find however, that they feel very much like a compromise for typing, and extended sessions sometimes leave me wishing I'd chosen blues instead. If you're mostly going to be gaming, I wouldn't worry about it though.

One other thing I just noticed: The Azio board is USB, and you specified that you wanted a PS/2 board.

My info about the switches came from a thread on Deskthority: http://deskthority.net/keyboards-f2/what-s-this-cheap-rubbish-on-ebay-t1676.html


----------



## DrPhD

*Location:* Europe
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* There are no stores which sell mechanical keyboard nearby so I will have to buy online and most likely import.
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* The Corsair K95 and K70
*Price:* <€200
*Backlighting:* Doesn't really matter
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and general usage
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* As many as I can get
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Sure
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Not sure what the difference between US and ANSI is but I would like a wide left shift. If I can get that AND a big return key as well that would be great.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I have never had the opportunity to try them. I'd have to buy a sampler online but that's going to cost me a lot. After some research I think I will go for MX Brown switches. I like low actuation force combined with a bit of tactile feedback.
That being said I have used a laptop style keyboard before and liked it quite a bit. Maybe MX Red switches are similar to those? They don't seem like they are low travel though.

I've posted in this thread before but my requirements have changed since then. I still like to have a big vertical return key but I really want a wide left shift key as well.

I think my ideal keyboard would be the Corsair K95 with MX Brown keys. I really like the design and the non-recessed buttons because they make for easy cleaning of the keyboard. The wrist rest seems good too. Sadly Corsair has not announced this option despite having announced the K70 with Red/Blue/Brown switch options.

If there are any other keyboards which are similar to these I would be very interested in reading about them.
Or if anyone knows where I can get a sampler kit in Europe for very little money.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrPhD*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Europe
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* There are no stores which sell mechanical keyboard nearby so I will have to buy online and most likely import.
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* The Corsair K95 and K70
> *Price:* <€200
> *Backlighting:* Doesn't really matter
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and general usage
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* As many as I can get
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Sure
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Not sure what the difference between US and ANSI is but I would like a wide left shift. If I can get that AND a big return key as well that would be great.
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I have never had the opportunity to try them. I'd have to buy a sampler online but that's going to cost me a lot. After some research I think I will go for MX Brown switches. I like low actuation force combined with a bit of tactile feedback.
> That being said I have used a laptop style keyboard before and liked it quite a bit. Maybe MX Red switches are similar to those? They don't seem like they are low travel though.
> 
> I've posted in this thread before but my requirements have changed since then. I still like to have a big vertical return key but I really want a wide left shift key as well.
> 
> I think my ideal keyboard would be the Corsair K95 with MX Brown keys. I really like the design and the non-recessed buttons because they make for easy cleaning of the keyboard. The wrist rest seems good too. Sadly Corsair has not announced this option despite having announced the K70 with Red/Blue/Brown switch options.
> 
> If there are any other keyboards which are similar to these I would be very interested in reading about them.
> Or if anyone knows where I can get a sampler kit in Europe for very little money.


I'd suggest a CM Storm Trigger, CM is a big brand worldwide so you should be able to find it without too much trouble.

As for the switch sampler, you could get a Qwerkeys switch sampler, they are based in the UK and have very reasonable shipping charges. It's worth noting however that the MX Green and MX White switches aren't nearly as popular as MX Blues, MX Browns, MX Reds or MX Blacks, so finding a board with them on to suit your needs may be be difficult/impossible.


----------



## DrPhD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd suggest a CM Storm Trigger, CM is a big brand worldwide so you should be able to find it without too much trouble.
> 
> As for the switch sampler, you could get a Qwerkeys switch sampler, they are based in the UK and have very reasonable shipping charges. It's worth noting however that the MX Green and MX White switches aren't nearly as popular as MX Blues, MX Browns, MX Reds or MX Blacks, so finding a board with them on to suit your needs may be be difficult/impossible.


I don't think I would have any problems finding a Corsair product out here. I was looking around earlier and found this European retailer. They seem to have the keyboards. I also have multiple Corsair products already, so availability should not be a problem thanks to ordering on the internet.
I'll look into the Cooler Master as well though. Who knows, maybe I'll find it somewhere.

I will look into that key sampler. Sadly it doesn't seem to be available at the moment. I'll try to get the one from WASD instead I guess...

That's the real downside of course, since I buy all my computer products online I can't really test any of it.
... same with trousers.

P.S. If anyone knows any good stores in Europe, let me know. They need to be able to offer US layout keyboards at least.


----------



## TwistedPhoenix

*Location*: Utah
*Price*: <$150, but will go up to $200 if need be
*Backlighting*: Not required
*Size*: Full Size
*Use*: Rhythm Gaming mainly, various other games from time to time
*USB/PS2*: Need a USB since my laptop doesn't have a PS2 slot.
*KRO*: Minimum of 4 keys at once
*Macro and Media*: Not required
*Layout*: Doesn't really matter, but US preferably
*Switch Type*: Red is my first choice, but if I can't get that I'll go with Brown

Hey guys, recently messed up a key on my current mechanical keyboard for the third time (Rosewill RK 9000-RE) and I think it's time to look into a new keyboard. What I'm looking for needs to have VERY durable switches. I use 4 keys mainly in a rhythm game known as Stepmania, and can hit one upwards of 8 times per second depending on what songs I play. I'm also really rough on my keys and pound them pretty hard. I don't need a very fancy keyboard, just something that has the switches I like and will last for a long time.

I currently also have an inch thick wrist pad I lay out in front of my keyboard, so it's perfectly fine if the keyboard has some thickness to it.

If you want to see a video of the game to help pick the right keyboard, watch this. It's not me playing, but this is around the speed of the songs I play.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedPhoenix*
> 
> *Location*: Utah
> *Price*: <$150, but will go up to $200 if need be
> *Backlighting*: Not required
> *Size*: Full Size
> *Use*: Rhythm Gaming mainly, various other games from time to time
> *USB/PS2*: Need a USB since my laptop doesn't have a PS2 slot.
> *KRO*: Minimum of 4 keys at once
> *Macro and Media*: Not required
> *Layout*: Doesn't really matter, but US preferably
> *Switch Type*: Red is my first choice, but if I can't get that I'll go with Brown
> 
> Hey guys, recently messed up a key on my current mechanical keyboard for the third time (Rosewill RK 9000-RE) and I think it's time to look into a new keyboard. What I'm looking for needs to have VERY durable switches. I use 4 keys mainly in a rhythm game known as Stepmania, and can hit one upwards of 8 times per second depending on what songs I play. I'm also really rough on my keys and pound them pretty hard. I don't need a very fancy keyboard, just something that has the switches I like and will last for a long time.
> 
> I currently also have an inch thick wrist pad I lay out in front of my keyboard, so it's perfectly fine if the keyboard has some thickness to it.
> 
> If you want to see a video of the game to help pick the right keyboard, watch this. It's not me playing, but this is around the speed of the songs I play.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


For that price and set of features you do/ don't want, there are a huge number of boords to choose from, I'd suggest a CM Storm Quick Fire XT or Filco Majestouch-2.


----------



## Emospence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> For that price and set of features you do/ don't want, there are a huge number of boords to choose from, I'd suggest a CM Storm Quick Fire XT or Filco Majestouch-2.


+1


----------



## TwistedPhoenix

Actually, I have another question; Do all the keyboard manufacturers get their switches from the same place? My issue is with the switch itself being hit so hard that it actually does not register in certain areas after awhile. I really need a switch that can withstand major pounding, but won't take a too much force to actuate since I need to be able to hit them fast. If it turns out the switches themselves are all made by the same company, then I'll probably have to figure out if I can swap the switches around and just cycle through all the keys on my keyboard.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedPhoenix*
> 
> Actually, I have another question; Do all the keyboard manufacturers get their switches from the same place? My issue is with the switch itself being hit so hard that it actually does not register in certain areas after awhile. I really need a switch that can withstand major pounding, but won't take a too much force to actuate since I need to be able to hit them fast. If it turns out the switches themselves are all made by the same company, then I'll probably have to figure out if I can swap the switches around and just cycle through all the keys on my keyboard.


90% of mechanical keyboards use switches made by Cherry (now owned by ZF Electronic Systems).

However, other companies do make them--Topre, Alps, etc.

This gives more information:

http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedPhoenix*
> 
> Actually, I have another question; Do all the keyboard manufacturers get their switches from the same place? My issue is with the switch itself being hit so hard that it actually does not register in certain areas after awhile. I really need a switch that can withstand major pounding, but won't take a too much force to actuate since I need to be able to hit them fast. If it turns out the switches themselves are all made by the same company, then I'll probably have to figure out if I can swap the switches around and just cycle through all the keys on my keyboard.


There are a few other factors to consider than just the switch -- the PCB and construction of the keyboard can have a *minor* effect on the quality. It is possible to move switches around, but it involves some (de)soldering on most boards.


----------



## TwistedPhoenix

Then that takes me to my next question; How easy would it be to take out an entire switch piece for a key and swap it with another key? Like I said, the grand majority of the time I use this board, it's only for 4 keys, but I seem to wear out the switches in a matter of weeks. I can't afford to buy a new board every time this happens, and switching the keys I use really messes up my performance, so I'm at a bit of a loss for what to do.

EDIT: Posted right after I went to reply, so it looks like I'd need to get some soldering work done? I did a bit in auto for high school, if that's the hardest part then I could probably test it out on this board if warranty is up.


----------



## Trev0r269

Hello knowledgeable keyboard enthusiasts,

Here is my current situation:

1) I have a KeyCool 87 with mx Reds. Overall, I like the keyboard, but I don't think I like the switches for all-around use; the activation pressure is too low, the key stroke feel feathery. I like the board for gaming, for sure, but for everything else my hands just enjoy something with a little more "bite", higher activation pressure and a tactile feel.

2) I also have a side project Dell AT 101W (20 dolla holla), that has a much stiffer key stroke with but still not tactile feedback. I like those 20 yr old black Alps.

3) I have experience with mx Blues and there were great for office work and typing long-ish documents. Sadly that keyboard died.

Summary:

Location: USA
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: No
Price: $75-$125....ish
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): It would be nice, but I already have a cool little light at the computer for night typing. So, no necessary unless it fits in the "omg this is a killer deal" category.
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Something smaller since I don't use a numpad often and I can use the Dell AT 101W if I want a fullsize. I like TKLs.
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games, typing and editing documents (die thesis and manuscript), web surfing, constant communication with some via-email or other venue.
USB/ PS2: Whichever. I had adapters coming in the mail. Couldn't find mine to convert ps2 to usb








KRO: I don't type fast enough for this to matter.
Macro keys (yes/ no): No
Media keys (yes/ no): No
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): See above & below comments.
*Noise level (high/low): Doesn't matter, for real. People at home at used to typewriters and buckling springs. People at work kind of get nostalgic about the clickiness.
*Tactility (yes/ no): Yes, although probably blue or green.
*Stiffness (high/ low): Bit on the stiff side. I liked blues, I consider those on the soft side of stiff. I like black Alps I've been using.

I'm concerned browns won't be stiff enough, and clears just don't seem to be in many models under $120 USD. I'm up mixing and matching springs/stems if the cost is worth it. Maybe something like a brown stem or maybe even blue with a black spring. Clears seem to be the ticket, I just can't find anything reasonably priced in a TKL that isn't a Leopold from China that will cost $150 including shipping.

Thanks for reading guys. I was also thinking of maybe selling off this KC 87 w/ Reds to raise some cash for one of the expensive boards with clears. I guess If I wanted backlit and clears, I'd get a deck, but at this point I'm not sure and I don't start a new job until next week, so waiting is an option too.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trev0r269*
> 
> Hello knowledgeable keyboard enthusiasts,
> 
> Here is my current situation:
> 
> 1) I have a KeyCool 87 with mx Reds. Overall, I like the keyboard, but I don't think I like the switches for all-around use; the activation pressure is too low, the key stroke feel feathery. I like the board for gaming, for sure, but for everything else my hands just enjoy something with a little more "bite", higher activation pressure and a tactile feel.
> 
> 2) I also have a side project Dell AT 101W (20 dolla holla), that has a much stiffer key stroke with but still not tactile feedback. I like those 20 yr old black Alps.
> 
> 3) I have experience with mx Blues and there were great for office work and typing long-ish documents. Sadly that keyboard died.
> 
> Summary:
> 
> Location: USA
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: No
> Price: $75-$125....ish
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): It would be nice, but I already have a cool little light at the computer for night typing. So, no necessary unless it fits in the "omg this is a killer deal" category.
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Something smaller since I don't use a numpad often and I can use the Dell AT 101W if I want a fullsize. I like TKLs.
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games, typing and editing documents (die thesis and manuscript), web surfing, constant communication with some via-email or other venue.
> USB/ PS2: Whichever. I had adapters coming in the mail. Couldn't find mine to convert ps2 to usb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRO: I don't type fast enough for this to matter.
> Macro keys (yes/ no): No
> Media keys (yes/ no): No
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): See above & below comments.
> *Noise level (high/low): Doesn't matter, for real. People at home at used to typewriters and buckling springs. People at work kind of get nostalgic about the clickiness.
> *Tactility (yes/ no): Yes, although probably blue or green.
> *Stiffness (high/ low): Bit on the stiff side. I liked blues, I consider those on the soft side of stiff. I like black Alps I've been using.
> 
> I'm concerned browns won't be stiff enough, and clears just don't seem to be in many models under $120 USD. I'm up mixing and matching springs/stems if the cost is worth it. Maybe something like a brown stem or maybe even blue with a black spring. Clears seem to be the ticket, I just can't find anything reasonably priced in a TKL that isn't a Leopold from China that will cost $150 including shipping.
> 
> Thanks for reading guys. I was also thinking of maybe selling off this KC 87 w/ Reds to raise some cash for one of the expensive boards with clears. I guess If I wanted backlit and clears, I'd get a deck, but at this point I'm not sure and I don't start a new job until next week, so waiting is an option too.


If you'd be happy with MX Blues, the CM Quick Fire Rapid is a great choice, if you'd be willing to sell the KC or save up, then a WASD V2 with MX Clears would be a good option also. If you have a spare set of keycaps available, you could even buy a barebones WASD V2 with MX Clears and just move the keycaps over.


----------



## OsaX Nymloth

*Location:* Poland - Europe
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* I will have to use Amazon/eBay anyway judging from my research so far
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Das Keyboard - Model S Ultimate, Cooler Master Storm Quick Fire Pro
*Price:* +/- 100$
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes, not super important but i don't mind
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* games, lots of typing (writing articles), programming
*USB/ PS2:* USB, but PS2 would be fine too I guess
*KRO:* would be nice to be able to type as fast as i can without problem








*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no/doesn't matter
*Media keys (yes/ no):* no/doesn't matter
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* not sure of the differencies, guess us is fine
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* from what I see, MX Brown are the way to go for starters
So, a bit of explanation.
After about 5 years of intensive typing and gaming, my Razer Lycosa (i know, i know...) is starting to die on me. Few keys are almost not working, so I'm looking into what should I buy. Want mechanical keyboard, read tons of stuff, I'm decided for MX Browns and well, have few "candidates", but always willing to know more.
BTW - guess US Amazon is not for me, from what I've checked I can't buy keyboard there - they just won't ship it to EU. Just asking to be sure.

Thanks in advance ;]

Edit: ok, not sure why my post is getting ignored. Any tip?


----------



## Trev0r269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you'd be happy with MX Blues, the CM Quick Fire Rapid is a great choice, if you'd be willing to sell the KC or save up, then a WASD V2 with MX Clears would be a good option also. If you have a spare set of keycaps available, you could even buy a barebones WASD V2 with MX Clears and just move the keycaps over.


That's a good way of looking at it and an idea I didn't think about it.

I'm not sure if I'd really like to get another keyboard with blues. Maybe as my "writing" keyboard; I'm actually really liking the Dell AT101W with black alps for general use and gaming. They are stiff but linear, like my kind of red. So getting another board with blues is something I should think more about.

I would be willing to sell the KC, especially if I replace it with the Dell due to preference in key switches. That WASD V2 is hot and something I didn't know about. They seem to be out of stock on clears, but I'll be optimistic and assume they will make more boards with clears. Should I get a barebones WASD V2, I wouldn't have a problem buying a cool looking set of caps.

Thanks for the options and the advice. I like options. I didn't like the idea of holding out for Leopold to make a board with clears, or having to buy a Deck....even if price might not be all that different. Options are good.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trev0r269*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you'd be happy with MX Blues, the CM Quick Fire Rapid is a great choice, if you'd be willing to sell the KC or save up, then a WASD V2 with MX Clears would be a good option also. If you have a spare set of keycaps available, you could even buy a barebones WASD V2 with MX Clears and just move the keycaps over.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good way of looking at it and an idea I didn't think about it.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'd really like to get another keyboard with blues. Maybe as my "writing" keyboard; I'm actually really liking the Dell AT101W with black alps for general use and gaming. They are stiff but linear, like my kind of red. So getting another board with blues is something I should think more about.
> 
> I would be willing to sell the KC, especially if I replace it with the Dell due to preference in key switches. That WASD V2 is hot and something I didn't know about. They seem to be out of stock on clears, but I'll be optimistic and assume they will make more boards with clears. Should I get a barebones WASD V2, I wouldn't have a problem buying a cool looking set of caps.
> 
> Thanks for the options and the advice. I like options. I didn't like the idea of holding out for Leopold to make a board with clears, or having to buy a Deck....even if price might not be all that different. Options are good.
Click to expand...

Yeah, the MX Clear switches sell out super fast, they were in stock two days ago.


----------



## Trev0r269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, the MX Clear switches sell out super fast, they were in stock two days ago.


I'll just have to keep my eyes peeled then. I did a price comparison between the WASD and a Deck and the Deck is like ~$30 USD more expensive because...it's backlit I suppose. My Dad will only get backlit keyboards, but for me I dont think its worth 30 bones, especially when the WASD come with custom colored keys and such.

There's a grey Leopold floating around on eBay with clears and it has an odd layout. It's strange.


----------



## Kurumon

Hello I'm a Mac user that plays Starcraft 2, and i am looking for a mechanical keyboard that is compatible with it.

Location: Hong Kong

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: CM Storm Quickfire Stealth or TK , Keycool 84, Noppoo Choc Mini, Noppoo Choc Mini 2M
Price: $80 - $100 USD
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes (any)
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Smallest as it can be
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Starcraft2.
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: NKRO
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Cherry Blue

The CM Storms I am considering will it work if I play starcraft with it on mac?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Well I don't see the need for any of that, I'd just get this:

http://www.amazon.com/Vivitar-90309-PNK-Hello-Kitty-Keyboard/dp/B0043MH1NA

But if you're stuck on mechanical, I'd get a CM Quickfire









Yes they are compatible with macs--here is a list of mac compatible mechanicals:

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=36


----------



## dominic252

Looking for a back lit mechanical keyboard, but the WASD keys light up a different color. If it's more than just the WASD keys that light up the different color from the rest of the keyboard, that's fine.

Show me what you got!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dominic252*
> 
> Looking for a back lit mechanical keyboard, but the WASD keys light up a different color. If it's more than just the WASD keys that light up the different color from the rest of the keyboard, that's fine.
> 
> Show me what you got!


MaxKeyboard offers boards with customisable backlighting, you can choose backlighting colours based upon area on the board.


----------



## dominic252

Awesome thank you!


----------



## kkorky

@ Paradigm84

Thanks for your invaluable advice/info in this thread.

I have been 'lurking' in the wings, and i pulled the trigger on this baby a few days ago, after having gathered the info i needed here in this thread:

http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_30181.html

-in fact Kustom PCs (Scotland UK) have already sent it out to me.

Im looking forward to my first Mech KB!

Keep up the good work mate

+1 rep


----------



## Paradigm84

Thanks, hope you enjoy the board!


----------



## HandGunPat

*Location: US*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Cooler Master Quick Fire Stealth*
*Price: 100-150$ Shipped*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): LED Backlit White or Variable*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Ten Key Less*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming*
*USB/ PS2: USB or Both*
*KRO: Yes*
*Macro keys (yes/ no): No*
*Media keys (yes/ no): No*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US QWERTY*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Cherry MX Black*
Would also like Audio Ports to plug in my headset.


----------



## Yuuyake

*Location:* Japan
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* uhm http://www.amazon.co.jp/ (thought it's in Japanese ;-))
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Topre? no idea which model
*Price:* up to 200-250$
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* doesn't matter
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* programming
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* high
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
*Media keys (yes/ no):* no
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* the lower the better but high is also ok
**Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* high


----------



## crabula

*Location:* Australia
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* PCCG
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky DK9008 Shine II Mech Keyboard Blue LED (Cherry Brown) /// Corsair Vengeance K60 FPS
*Price:* Up to $150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, white or blue.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* FPS gaming, small amount of typing.
*USB/ PS2:* Either.
*KRO:* 20 or N
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Optional
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Optional
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown (I think)
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low
Thank u :>


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuuyake*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Japan
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* uhm http://www.amazon.co.jp/ (thought it's in Japanese ;-))
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Topre? no idea which model
> *Price:* up to 200-250$
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* doesn't matter
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* programming
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* high
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* no
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* the lower the better but high is also ok
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* high


The fact you'd want a stiff tactile switch makes me think an MX Green board would be a good choice, although they are hard to find.

You could also consider some of the Realforce or Topre offerings if you'd want topre for the board e.g. a Type Heaven or Realforce 104UB.

I'm having trouble finding boards on the Japanese Amazon site though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabula*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Australia
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* PCCG
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky DK9008 Shine II Mech Keyboard Blue LED (Cherry Brown) /// Corsair Vengeance K60 FPS
> *Price:* Up to $150
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, white or blue.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* FPS gaming, small amount of typing.
> *USB/ PS2:* Either.
> *KRO:* 20 or N
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Optional
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Optional
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown (I think)
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low
> Thank u :>


The K60 isn't fully mechanical so I'd suggest going for the Ducky Shine 2 or Ducky DK2108S.


----------



## needjava

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair Vengeance K70 - Cherry MX Brown (CH-9000050-NA)
*Price:* under $135
*Backlighting:* Not necessary (but blue or red if lit)
*Size:* Full size
*Use:* Typing only
*USB/ PS2:* PS2
*KRO:* not sure if it matters for typing
*Macro keys:* Not necessary
*Media keys:* Not necessary
*Layout:* US
*Switch type:* Cherry MX Blue or Brown
**Noise level:* on the quieter side
**Tactility:* Yes
Looking for an improvement over traditional (inexpensive) Microsoft keyboards for lots of typing at work. Have you run across anything mechanical in an ergonomic shape?

Thanks!


----------



## HiCZoK

*Location:* Poland
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* No idea. Maybe corsair stuff
*Price:* under $100
*Backlighting:* I like backlight but not a must
*Size:* Full size
*Use:* Typing and gaming
*USB/ PS2:* usb
*KRO:* never found it a problem so doesn't matter
*Macro keys:* couple macro would be good but not too many.
*Media keys:* MUST have volume knob, wheel or some way to control a volume without function buttons
*Layout:* standard, I guess US
*Switch type:* not sure. I don't like shallow keys
**Noise level:* I guess the quiet, but don't matter as much


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needjava*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair Vengeance K70 - Cherry MX Brown (CH-9000050-NA)
> *Price:* under $135
> *Backlighting:* Not necessary (but blue or red if lit)
> *Size:* Full size
> *Use:* Typing only
> *USB/ PS2:* PS2
> *KRO:* not sure if it matters for typing
> *Macro keys:* Not necessary
> *Media keys:* Not necessary
> *Layout:* US
> *Switch type:* Cherry MX Blue or Brown
> **Noise level:* on the quieter side
> **Tactility:* Yes
> Looking for an improvement over traditional (inexpensive) Microsoft keyboards for lots of typing at work. Have you run across anything mechanical in an ergonomic shape?
> 
> Thanks!


I'd suggest a CM Storm Quick Fire XT.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Poland
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* No idea. Maybe corsair stuff
> *Price:* under $100
> *Backlighting:* I like backlight but not a must
> *Size:* Full size
> *Use:* Typing and gaming
> *USB/ PS2:* usb
> *KRO:* never found it a problem so doesn't matter
> *Macro keys:* couple macro would be good but not too many.
> *Media keys:* MUST have volume knob, wheel or some way to control a volume without function buttons
> *Layout:* standard, I guess US
> *Switch type:* not sure. I don't like shallow keys
> **Noise level:* I guess the quiet, but don't matter as much


Unfortunately mechanical keyboards are more expensive than rubberdome equivalent boards, so finding a board with the features you want at that price point on a new board is pretty much impossible, the only thing I can suggest is saving up more money and going for something like a Corsair K60 (not fully mechanical).


----------



## catbuster

Location: *Lithuania* (can get stuff if its in Europe)
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: *Steelseries 6gv2, QuickFire Rapid/XT*
Price: *max 150 EUR*
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*no*
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): *full pref*
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): *Gaming*: League of Legends, cs 1.6, and a little of everything else
USB/ PS2:*doesnt matter*
KRO:*6 keys on usb will be enough*
Macro keys (yes/ no): *no*
Media keys (yes/ no): *no*
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): *doesnt matter*
Switch type: *black/red*

So yeah i am in the market to get a new nice keyboard... wanted to go with DAS but dat glossy surface







no razer stuff pls, glossy and feels cheap.

Looking for simple but rock solid keyboard...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Location: *Lithuania* (can get stuff if its in Europe)
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: *Steelseries 6gv2, QuickFire Rapid/XT*
> Price: *max 150 EUR*
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*no*
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): *full pref*
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): *Gaming*: League of Legends, cs 1.6, and a little of everything else
> USB/ PS2:*doesnt matter*
> KRO:*6 keys on usb will be enough*
> Macro keys (yes/ no): *no*
> Media keys (yes/ no): *no*
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): *doesnt matter*
> Switch type: *black/red*
> 
> So yeah i am in the market to get a new nice keyboard... wanted to go with DAS but dat glossy surface
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no razer stuff pls, glossy and feels cheap.
> 
> Looking for simple but rock solid keyboard...


I'd look no further than the Quick Fire XT, it has excellent build quality, you could pay more and get a Filco MJ2, but the difference in build quality is minimal depending on who you ask.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd look no further than the Quick Fire XT, it has excellent build quality, you could pay more and get a Filco MJ2, but the difference in build quality is minimal depending on who you ask.


Hey! The difference is HUGE!

....totally not just saying that because I splurged on an MJ2

Okay fine I am...


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd suggest a CM Storm Quick Fire XT.
> Unfortunately mechanical keyboards are more expensive than rubberdome equivalent boards, so finding a board with the features you want at that price point on a new board is pretty much impossible, the only thing I can suggest is saving up more money and going for something like a Corsair K60 (not fully mechanical).


Thanks... well then I think I might just end with traditional keyboard then. I am not typing much anyway. I know it's no the topic for this, but how about sidewider x4 ? It don't have a volume knob but it have dedicated volume buttons so thats ok too I guess


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd look no further than the Quick Fire XT, it has excellent build quality, you could pay more and get a Filco MJ2, but the difference in build quality is minimal depending on who you ask.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! The difference is HUGE!
> 
> ....totally not just saying that because I splurged on an MJ2
> 
> Okay fine I am...
Click to expand...

Yeah the difference is massive.


----------



## BonzaiTree

At least I got a good deal on mine! 120 bucks CAD and free 2-day shipping.

And really, I love the thing. I'm not a fan of the QFR styling as much. I like the plainness of the Filco.

So no buyer's remorse! But I'd still recommend the XT to others probably.


----------



## Jixr

Biggest difference between the XT and MJ2? about $50


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Biggest difference between the XT and MJ2? about $50


Do you get a special hat with the XT to make you feel superior like you do with the Filco? Didn't think so.


----------



## TreeLove

*Location:* Toronto, Canada
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Able to get anything that for some reason would be US only (trips to visit relatives in the US) but usually if a store ships to the US they ship to Canada.
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Logitech G710, Gigabyte Osmium, Das Keyboards, Ducky Shine 3
*Price:* No range
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes - White/Red/Blue
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing comfort is my primary concern, gaming is secondary
*USB/ PS2:* Either
*KRO:* Never found this to be a concern
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Don't care
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Would be very nice - prefer separate like the Logitech, but not if I had to use Macro keys for that function like on the Osmium that's also ok. Never been a big fan of having these controls on the F1-F12 keys. Been wondering if there's another way to do this, like some sort of side keypad.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Standard
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Cherry Blue or Brown. Definitely feeling like I prefer blue. I really liked the clicky/tactile feel of the Das. I heard the Logitech has some sort of noise dampener on it (also tried that). Was wondering what Browns were like regularly? (The Logitech was ok, wish it was more clicky like the MX Blues I guess?)
I'd also really like a wrist rest. I've used nothing but Logitech rubber cap boards all my life so the comfort of separate media keys + the feel of that plastic wrist/palm rest is something I've become very accustomed to. I really did enjoy typing on the Ducky/Das but they have no wrist rest. It's almost a deal breaker for me I guess. Is there an alternative I could buy that would work with those 2?

Also tried typing on the Logitech - seemed ok. I haven't heard great things about the quality of it though relative to the others. Haven't had a chance to try the Osmium and it seems harder to get with Brown switches then Red (Impossible? Someone clarify?) but I like the features of it. I'd like to be able to try it ultimately before I committed to buying it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TreeLove*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Toronto, Canada
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Able to get anything that for some reason would be US only (trips to visit relatives in the US) but usually if a store ships to the US they ship to Canada.
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Logitech G710, Gigabyte Osmium, Das Keyboards, Ducky Shine 3
> *Price:* No range
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes - White/Red/Blue
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing comfort is my primary concern, gaming is secondary
> *USB/ PS2:* Either
> *KRO:* Never found this to be a concern
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Don't care
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Would be very nice - prefer separate like the Logitech, but not if I had to use Macro keys for that function like on the Osmium that's also ok. Never been a big fan of having these controls on the F1-F12 keys. Been wondering if there's another way to do this, like some sort of side keypad.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Standard
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Cherry Blue or Brown. Definitely feeling like I prefer blue. I really liked the clicky/tactile feel of the Das. I heard the Logitech has some sort of noise dampener on it (also tried that). Was wondering what Browns were like regularly? (The Logitech was ok, wish it was more clicky like the MX Blues I guess?)
> I'd also really like a wrist rest. I've used nothing but Logitech rubber cap boards all my life so the comfort of separate media keys + the feel of that plastic wrist/palm rest is something I've become very accustomed to. I really did enjoy typing on the Ducky/Das but they have no wrist rest. It's almost a deal breaker for me I guess. Is there an alternative I could buy that would work with those 2?
> 
> Also tried typing on the Logitech - seemed ok. I haven't heard great things about the quality of it though relative to the others. Haven't had a chance to try the Osmium and it seems harder to get with Brown switches then Red (Impossible? Someone clarify?) but I like the features of it. I'd like to be able to try it ultimately before I committed to buying it.


I'd personally go for a Ducky Shine 3 over a G710+, but I'd also suggest looking at the Corsair K95.


----------



## Alex132

Looking for a new keyboard, can get these 3:

http://www.landmarkpc.co.za/store/cooler-master-storm-sgk4030gkcl1-quickfire-cherry-blue-mechanical-wired-keyboard-p-10764.html

http://www.landmarkpc.co.za/store/razer-blackwidow-2013-black-mechanical-wired-keyboard-p-9963.html

http://www.landmarkpc.co.za/store/steelseries-cherry-black-6gv2-black-mechanical-wired-keyboard-p-9140.html

I want a full keyboard, black pref, MX blues, tough, no backlight and cheap-ish.

Leaning towards the black widow as the other 2 look very plain, 6Gv2 especially.

Location: South Africa

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: 3 above

Price: $100-150

Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): No

Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full Size

Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Typing comfort

USB/ PS2: Either

KRO: 6+

Macro keys (yes/ no): Don't care

Media keys (yes/ no): Don't care

Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): Standard

Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): MX Cherry Blue maybe Red


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Looking for a new keyboard, can get these 3:
> 
> http://www.landmarkpc.co.za/store/cooler-master-storm-sgk4030gkcl1-quickfire-cherry-blue-mechanical-wired-keyboard-p-10764.html
> 
> http://www.landmarkpc.co.za/store/razer-blackwidow-2013-black-mechanical-wired-keyboard-p-9963.html
> 
> http://www.landmarkpc.co.za/store/steelseries-cherry-black-6gv2-black-mechanical-wired-keyboard-p-9140.html
> 
> I want a full keyboard, black pref, MX blues, tough, no backlight and cheap-ish.
> 
> Leaning towards the black widow as the other 2 look very plain, 6Gv2 especially.
> 
> Location: South Africa
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: 3 above
> 
> Price: $100-150
> 
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): No
> 
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full Size
> 
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Typing comfort
> 
> USB/ PS2: Either
> 
> KRO: 6+
> 
> Macro keys (yes/ no): Don't care
> 
> Media keys (yes/ no): Don't care
> 
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): Standard
> 
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): MX Cherry Blue maybe Red


For the third time, the XT.


----------



## Alex132

I just hate CM and the look of that keyboard though


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I just hate CM and the look of that keyboard though


The build quality of the Blackwidow isn't as good as the XT and many users have had trouble with the Blackwidow's backlighting.

Steelseries boards also have pretty crappy keycaps, they lose the printing very quickly compared to other boards.

The XT however has build quality pretty much as good as you'll find on a production board and it's made by a good OEM.

Cooler Master are lacking in some other product lines, keyboards aren't one of them, they make some very good mechanical boards.


----------



## Alex132

Is the build quality of the XT as good as the black widow 2013? Because I am not going to get the back-lit version of the black widow as i really don't like back-lighting.


----------



## TreeLove

Did you mean the K70? It's the only Corsair I know of with Blue or Brown switches. Much like the G710 I've heard less than stellar things about it's quality. (Directed at Paradigm84)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Is the build quality of the XT as good as the black widow 2013? Because I am not going to get the back-lit version of the black widow as i really don't like back-lighting.


The XT has better build quality.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TreeLove*
> 
> Did you mean the K70? It's the only Corsair I know of with Blue or Brown switches. Much like the G710 I've heard less than stellar things about it's quality. (Directed at Paradigm84)


Oops, forgot the K70 had the other switches and not the K95, in that case I'd suggest a Ducky Shine 3.


----------



## TreeLove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The XT has better build quality.
> Oops, forgot the K70 had the other switches and not the K95, in that case I'd suggest a Ducky Shine 3.


How is the K70 in comparison with the Das/Ducky blue switch keyboards in your opinion? Or compared to the other brown switch keyboards I was looking at (Ducky/Das again + Gigabyte Osmium)


----------



## Alex132

I am pretty swayed towards the XT, but the USB-in seems a bit flimsy? Also is there an option to turn off the F9 light?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I am pretty swayed towards the XT, but the USB-in seems a bit flimsy? Also is there an option to turn off the F9 light?


I haven't heard any reports of it being flimsy like some USB connections on other boards.

Fn+F9 turns off the Win key and turns on the light, so the light is only on when the Win key is disabled. That being said, if you were to get aftermarket keycaps, even just a set for the top row, it would fix this if you want the light permanently obscured.


----------



## Alex132

Does anyone know what/how the XT stabilizes the long keys? Because I HATE how Razer does it:










These plastic holsters snap very easily.

Also what about the K70? Is it only in a backlit version?


----------



## user18

I don't personally have the board, but from what I can find online, the Quickfire XT has costar stabilizers -- those same long bars.

I believe the k70 only comes in a backlit version, but the backlighting is customizable.


----------



## Paradigm84

The XT has genuine Costar stabilisers, the Blackwidow appears to have an iOne imitation version of them that don't look as durable.


----------



## Chozo4

Been having a fair bit of trouble finding a keyboard to match my desires and ebay isn't helping much. I came _close_ a bit at one point but there were other things I didn't like about them. So - have come seeking advice in this regard...

*Location: USA but can buy from UK if the shipping is fair*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: SEE NOTES*
*Price: <$100 if possible*
*Backlighting: NO*
*Size: Full Size*
*Use: All purpose*
*USB/ PS2: PS2*
*KRO: >= 2KRO*
*Macro keys: NO*
*Media keys: NO*
*Layout: ANSI*
*Switch type: Non-Black Cherry, Non-Dome*
*Etching: Non-Pad Printed, Laser Preferred*

NOTED: Similar colour scheme to the COMPAQ Model 5107 Keyboard if possible (white keys works too) and the highest requirement is the home-row being 1 row lower like on said keyboard else I won't be interested (yes, I'm THAT picky and why it's hard for me to find one I like!







)

(^ _Cover your eyes! It's a rubber dome-switch keyboard with 2KRO!_)

I used to have an old white keyboard (Keyboard98 standard) back in the day that used the white alps switches and an exact key layout to the one I'm using minus the power management keys directly above the home row which I always hated. Sadly it went missing when I left it at a family members house one day. Strongly believe they tossed it because the keyboard 'kept them up at night' and was always causing trouble with them because of my using it constantly. Myself.. I never understood what the fuss was all about as I proudly typed and gamed on it.


----------



## Paradigm84

I know of zero keyboards that have that specific layout, you'd be better off asking in the Mechanical Keyboard Club as it's frequented by more people.


----------



## user18

Not sure exactly what you mean by the home row being lower... it looks to be in a normal spot on that board? Are you talking about the insert, home, pg up block?


----------



## Chozo4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Not sure exactly what you mean by the home row being lower... it looks to be in a normal spot on that board? Are you talking about the insert, home, pg up block?


Yes, exactly - the area just above the arrow keys. Having it in the orientation it is makes life a lot easier for me overall especially in gaming.


----------



## Jixr

maybe get a quickfire TK and autohotkey the key layouts?

I've never seen anything else like that.


----------



## shinigamibob

*Location:* Canada
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Newegg.ca, Memoryexpress.com, NCIX.ca, open to custom boards (like WASD, Ducky)
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* WASD V2 104-key (Logitech G710+ maybe, but its ugly







)
*Price:* 100-160 (flexible)
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes (red/green preferred, white is good too)
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Mainly programming, typing. Occasional gaming.
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* 6-KRO (no preference really)
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Would be nice - around 6. No need for more than 12 (but not a requirement).
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Preferred. Fn modifier is okay too.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* ??
**Noise level (high/low):* Low. As low as possible. O-rings are something I'm looking to add to whatever model I buy.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Leaning towards no - I want smooth key travel (more suited to typing than gaming)
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Fairly low actuation force, but with the ability to rest my fingers on the keys without accidentally pressing them.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Canada
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Newegg.ca, Memoryexpress.com, NCIX.ca, open to custom boards (like WASD, Ducky)
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* WASD V2 104-key (Logitech G710+ maybe, but its ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> *Price:* 100-160 (flexible)
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes (red/green preferred, white is good too)
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Mainly programming, typing. Occasional gaming.
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* 6-KRO (no preference really)
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Would be nice - around 6. No need for more than 12 (but not a requirement).
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Preferred. Fn modifier is okay too.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* ??
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low. As low as possible. O-rings are something I'm looking to add to whatever model I buy.
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Leaning towards no - I want smooth key travel (more suited to typing than gaming)
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Fairly low actuation force, but with the ability to rest my fingers on the keys without accidentally pressing them.


The regular WASD V2 doesn't have backlighting, only the CODE edition does, I'd suggest looking at a K95 with MX Reds, although it's worth noting many users stay away from MX Reds because accidental keypresses occur frequently if you're not an accurate typist.

If you were willing to go without the dedicated macro keys you could also look at a Ducky Shine 3 with MX Reds or MX Blacks, or a Max Keyboard Nighthawk X9 with MX Reds.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The regular WASD V2 doesn't have backlighting, only the CODE edition does, I'd suggest looking at a K95 with MX Reds, although it's worth noting many users stay away from MX Reds because accidental keypresses occur frequently if you're not an accurate typist.
> 
> If you were willing to go without the dedicated macro keys you could also look at a Ducky Shine 3 with MX Reds or MX Blacks, or a Max Keyboard Nighthawk X9 with MX Reds.


Thanks for your input. I didn't realize that the WASD V2 wasn't backlit - which is unfortunately one of the key features I'm looking for. The K95 looks to be fantastic - the only problem being that it has WAY too many macro keys. My current Logitech G110 has 12, and I rarely use even 5.

The K70 doesn't seem to have any macro keys, which is fine, but is that the only difference between that and the K95, especially given the price difference?

The Nighthawk X9 also looks to be a fantastic keyboard, but I'm worried about the quality of the LEDs. Their photos look more pink than red so I'm not sure how it reflects their actual look.

I'm also having a tough time deciding between the MX Reds and the Browns. Any suggestions (based mainly on quietness)?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The regular WASD V2 doesn't have backlighting, only the CODE edition does, I'd suggest looking at a K95 with MX Reds, although it's worth noting many users stay away from MX Reds because accidental keypresses occur frequently if you're not an accurate typist.
> 
> If you were willing to go without the dedicated macro keys you could also look at a Ducky Shine 3 with MX Reds or MX Blacks, or a Max Keyboard Nighthawk X9 with MX Reds.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input. I didn't realize that the WASD V2 wasn't backlit - which is unfortunately one of the key features I'm looking for. The K95 looks to be fantastic - the only problem being that it has WAY too many macro keys. My current Logitech G110 has 12, and I rarely use even 5.
> 
> The K70 doesn't seem to have any macro keys, which is fine, but is that the only difference between that and the K95, especially given the price difference?
> 
> The Nighthawk X9 also looks to be a fantastic keyboard, but I'm worried about the quality of the LEDs. Their photos look more pink than red so I'm not sure how it reflects their actual look.
> 
> I'm also having a tough time deciding between the MX Reds and the Browns. Any suggestions (based mainly on quietness)?
Click to expand...

The K70 has no macro keys on the left side and blue backlighting.

As for the loudness of MX Reds and MX Browns, there is no difference, only the tactile click switches like the MX Blues and MX Greens will be louder.


----------



## shinigamibob

Thanks again. I think the MX Browns are what I'm looking for. The reds seem to actuate too easily. If only the Logitech G710+ wasn't so ugly, I would've bought it already.

EDIT: I love the layout of Logitech keyboards. My Current G110 is perfect in terms of layout and functionality. I wonder if there's a way to get rid of that terrible orange band around the G-Keys on that board.


----------



## Xiamath

*Location:* Italy
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* there isn't any good store in Italy, i'm ok buying from a European reseller
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* QFR, Filco, Leopold (the problem with these keyboards is the backlighting) or a Ducky (no PS2?)
*Price:* < €150 including shipping costs if possible
*Backlighting:* yes
*Size:* TKL
*Use:* gaming, typing
*USB/ PS2:* PS2 pref
*Macro keys:* no
*Media keys:* no
*Layout:* ISO (Italian pref but everything is fine)
*Switch type:* brown


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> Thanks again. I think the MX Browns are what I'm looking for. The reds seem to actuate too easily. If only the Logitech G710+ wasn't so ugly, I would've bought it already.
> 
> EDIT: I love the layout of Logitech keyboards. My Current G110 is perfect in terms of layout and functionality. I wonder if there's a way to get rid of that terrible orange band around the G-Keys on that board.


Some people have taken the casing off and painted the orange piece black:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1316586/logitech-g710-disassembly-and-modification-56k-warning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiamath*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Italy
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* there isn't any good store in Italy, i'm ok buying from a European reseller
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* QFR, Filco, Leopold (the problem with these keyboards is the backlighting) or a Ducky (no PS2?)
> *Price:* < €150 including shipping costs if possible
> *Backlighting:* yes
> *Size:* TKL
> *Use:* gaming, typing
> *USB/ PS2:* PS2 pref
> *Macro keys:* no
> *Media keys:* no
> *Layout:* ISO (Italian pref but everything is fine)
> *Switch type:* brown


If you were willing to spend the money:

http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/italian-filco-majestouch-2-tenkeyless-nkr-keyboards.asp


----------



## Xiamath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you were willing to spend the money:
> 
> http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/italian-filco-majestouch-2-tenkeyless-nkr-keyboards.asp


Ok, anyway do you know if any of the Ducky supports PS2?
If they don't, is it a big deal (the only other USB device i would be using is my mouse)? Or could you suggest me another keyboard with backlighting and these features?
Thank you.


----------



## Tigerboy

*Location:* USA
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Logitech g710+ but i wanted red switches.
*Price:*0-120~
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*yes white
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* gaming(MMO, racing)
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* 3+
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* yes
*Media keys (yes/ no):* preferred yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Red
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerboy*
> 
> 
> *Location:* USA
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Logitech g710+ but i wanted red switches.
> *Price:*0-120~
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*yes white
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* gaming(MMO, racing)
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* 3+
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* yes
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* preferred yes
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Red
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*


Corsair k95 ( macro keys ) or the k70 ( no macro keys ) $150/$130 resp.


----------



## Tigerboy

Thanks Jixr the k95 looks perfect for me


----------



## stn0092

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Caught my eye, but don't fully like: Corsair K70/75/95, Nighthawk X8, Ducky Shine 3, Ducky Shine 3 YOTS
*Price:* ~$200
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, white. _White_, not a harsh, bright, blinding blue.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, programming, typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* More than six
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No, but nice to have.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Don't care.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown or black preferred. Red is acceptable.
I'd prefer minimal branding. The giant logo that's front and center on Corsair models really puts me off. The Nighthawk X8 frame has a rubberized finish that will just be a dirt magnet.

The Ducky comes closest to appeasing my aesthetic demands thus far. I'm not liking that snake on the space bar, but I can change it out. The aluminum would be great if it was painted black. The only real thing I hold against it is that it doesn't have a wrist rest. I could buy one, but it wouldn't look integrated like it does on Corsair and Logitech models.

So now I come to you all. Is there something like the Ducky Shine III with a design that incorporates a wrist rest?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Caught my eye, but don't fully like: Corsair K70/75/95, Nighthawk X8, Ducky Shine 3, Ducky Shine 3 YOTS
> *Price:* ~$200
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, white. _White_, not a harsh, bright, blinding blue.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, programming, typing
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* More than six
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No, but nice to have.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Don't care.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown or black preferred. Red is acceptable.
> I'd prefer minimal branding. The giant logo that's front and center on Corsair models really puts me off. The Nighthawk X8 frame has a rubberized finish that will just be a dirt magnet.
> 
> The Ducky comes closest to appeasing my aesthetic demands thus far. I'm not liking that snake on the space bar, but I can change it out. The aluminum would be great if it was painted black. The only real thing I hold against it is that it doesn't have a wrist rest. I could buy one, but it wouldn't look integrated like it does on Corsair and Logitech models.
> 
> So now I come to you all. Is there something like the Ducky Shine III with a design that incorporates a wrist rest?


In general, you only find wrist rests on mechanical keyboards that have the gamer-y aesthetic e.g. the Corsair line of keyboards, the CM Storm Trigger, Logitech G710+.

Personally I'd go for a Ducky Shine 3 with the wrist rest as an extra.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Caught my eye, but don't fully like: Corsair K70/75/95, Nighthawk X8, Ducky Shine 3, Ducky Shine 3 YOTS
> *Price:* ~$200
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, white. White, not a harsh, bright, blinding blue.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, programming, typing
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* More than six
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No, but nice to have.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Don't care.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown or black preferred. Red is acceptable.
> I'd prefer minimal branding. The giant logo that's front and center on Corsair models really puts me off. The Nighthawk X8 frame has a rubberized finish that will just be a dirt magnet.
> 
> The Ducky comes closest to appeasing my aesthetic demands thus far. I'm not liking that snake on the space bar, but I can change it out. The aluminum would be great if it was painted black. The only real thing I hold against it is that it doesn't have a wrist rest. I could buy one, but it wouldn't look integrated like it does on Corsair and Logitech models.
> 
> So now I come to you all. Is there something like the Ducky Shine III with a design that incorporates a wrist rest?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> In general, you only find wrist rests on mechanical keyboards that have the gamer-y aesthetic e.g. the Corsair line of keyboards, the CM Storm Trigger, Logitech G710+.
> 
> Personally I'd go for a Ducky Shine 3 with the wrist rest as an extra.


To add on to what Paradigm said, if you buy from MechanicalKeyboards.com you can get a Ducky leather wrist wrest for $37 and on Monday orders ship for free.

The only other board that'll fit your preferences is the CODE Keyboard but it won't be available till after the holidays in MX-Browns.

The CODE & the Shine III are near identical in all regards, beyond the CODE changing the place of the multi-media hotkeys as well as not having the extra 4 keys above the num-pad.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> To add on to what Paradigm said, if you buy from MechanicalKeyboards.com you can get a Ducky leather wrist wrest for $37 and on Monday orders ship for free.
> 
> The only other board that'll fit your preferences is the CODE Keyboard but it won't be available till after the holidays in MX-Browns.
> The CODE & the Shine III are near identical in all regards, beyond the CODE changing the place of the multi-media hotkeys as well as not having the extra 4 keys above the num-pad.


Sssshhh, don't mention the CODE, less for us then.


----------



## Tator Tot

Someone messed up the quote real bad.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Someone messed up the quote real bad.


It was clearly you.


----------



## Aventadoor

I wanna change my ole Corsair K60 for something new. I have some problems with typing on it, so I decided that maybe MX brown would be something for me!

*Location:* Norway
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Shine 3 MX Brown Blue LED & CM Storm Quickfire TK MX Brown White LED
*Price:* Enough
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, I prefer blue/purple
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming & typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Doesnt really matter
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Prefer nordic layout
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I often miss click with my MX Red (Corsair K60), so I wanna try MX brown?
**Noise level (high/low):* The more silent, the better, but doesnt really matter
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Dont care
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Doesnt really matter


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I wanna change my ole Corsair K60 for something new. I have some problems with typing on it, so I decided that maybe MX brown would be something for me!
> 
> *Location:* Norway
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Shine 3 MX Brown Blue LED & CM Storm Quickfire TK MX Brown White LED
> *Price:* Enough
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, I prefer blue/purple
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming & typing
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* Doesnt really matter
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Prefer nordic layout
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I often miss click with my MX Red (Corsair K60), so I wanna try MX brown?
> **Noise level (high/low):* The more silent, the better, but doesnt really matter
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Dont care
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Doesnt really matter


The Ducky Shine 3 is a good choice, but if you liked the K60 you could try the K70 which is available with MX Browns.


----------



## Redshift 91

Hey guys, I've been going back and forth between the cm storm trigger and the tesoro durandal ultimate with cherry MX browns. I'm mainly looking for a board with decent quality (I think Max keyboards makes the Tesoro keyboards) does anyone have experience with one or both of these? Is there a better red back lit keyboard with browns? I found the Durandal for $110 on newegg, which is a pretty good price for one of these.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The only other board that'll fit your preferences is the CODE Keyboard but it won't be available till after the holidays in MX-Browns.
> The CODE & the Shine III are near identical in all regards, beyond the CODE changing the place of the multi-media hotkeys as well as not having the extra 4 keys above the num-pad.


The CODE looks beautiful. By holidays, do you mean Thanksgiving or Christmas? It says 4-6 months so that's way past the holidays...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> The CODE looks beautiful. By holidays, do you mean Thanksgiving or Christmas? It says 4-6 months so that's way past the holidays...


I'm saying after Christmas, like in January or February at the earliest.


----------



## stn0092

Well, I just checked out on a Ducky Shine 3 YOTS.


----------



## NateN34

Hey,

I have had the Das Professinal Model S keyboard with MX Browns for about two years now. I have to say I absolutely LOVE it. It is of great quality, built like a tank and is amazing to type on.

HOWEVER, I would like more space for my mouse and therefore would like to go 10-keyless. I see that Das does not make 10-keyless keyboards, so I am a bit lost on what would be similar to the Das ones, in 10-keyless form.

What would be a good 10-keyless alternative to my current keyboard?

Current http://www.amazon.com/Das-Keyboard-Professional-Mechanical-DASK3MKPROSIL/dp/B008PFDUW2


----------



## Trev0r269

Hey keyboard gurus,

Welp, it's me again. I managed to murder the ctrl switch on my Keycool 87; I used a bit too much brute force trying to yank the switch. That was after I spilled something sticky on that and the adjacent keys. Luckily, I have a Dell AT101W as a nice linear backup. To the pertinent info...

Location: USA
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: See below. Do they make a CM Rapid that's backlit?
Price: As low as possible to fit my needs. I'm in no hurry and paychecks will slowly come in.
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Preferably backlit, but my desk lamp does fine. As far as color, no preference.
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL is preferable, but full sized or a compact size with the 10-key smashed on the side it OK
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and typing over longer periods of time (thesis, manuscript writing)
USB/ PS2: USB if possible
KRO: Not necessary
Macro keys (yes/ no): No
Media keys (yes/ no): No
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Browns, Blues, Clears
*Noise level (high/low): Doesn't matter. I've used blues before and neither I nor the people around me minded the noise.
*Tactility (yes/ no): Yes please
*Stiffness (high/ low): Something in between 20 year old black alps and Reds. The reds were too feathery for all-around use, and the black alps I have are stiff enough for me.

As I understand it, clears are less stiff than old black alps. Correct me if I am wrong.

Thanks in advance guys and gals. Throw any ideas you have at me.

Edit: The DK9087 Shine 2 seems like the hot stuff, only they seem to be hard to find browns, or blues in a backlit color of blue, green, or white. I could do yellow but no magenta.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trev0r269*
> 
> Hey keyboard gurus,
> 
> Welp, it's me again. I managed to murder the ctrl switch on my Keycool 87; I used a bit too much brute force trying to yank the switch. That was after I spilled something sticky on that and the adjacent keys. Luckily, I have a Dell AT101W as a nice linear backup. To the pertinent info...
> 
> Location: USA
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: See below. Do they make a CM Rapid that's backlit?
> Price: As low as possible to fit my needs. I'm in no hurry and paychecks will slowly come in.
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Preferably backlit, but my desk lamp does fine. As far as color, no preference.
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL is preferable, but full sized or a compact size with the 10-key smashed on the side it OK
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and typing over longer periods of time (thesis, manuscript writing)
> USB/ PS2: USB if possible
> KRO: Not necessary
> Macro keys (yes/ no): No
> Media keys (yes/ no): No
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Browns, Blues, Clears
> *Noise level (high/low): Doesn't matter. I've used blues before and neither I nor the people around me minded the noise.
> *Tactility (yes/ no): Yes please
> *Stiffness (high/ low): Something in between 20 year old black alps and Reds. The reds were too feathery for all-around use, and the black alps I have are stiff enough for me.
> 
> As I understand it, clears are less stiff than old black alps. Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys and gals. Throw any ideas you have at me.
> 
> Edit: The DK9087 Shine 2 seems like the hot stuff, only they seem to be hard to find browns, or blues in a backlit color of blue, green, or white. I could do yellow but no magenta.


The Shine 2 is hard to find because it's EOL, it's replacement, the Shine 3 is out now however.

If you'd like MX Clears you could also wait for the WASD V2 CODE to come back in stock, it's a Costar board (same as the Quick Fire Rapid) with white backlighting and MX Clears.


----------



## Trev0r269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The Shine 2 is hard to find because it's EOL, it's replacement, the Shine 3 is out now however.
> 
> If you'd like MX Clears you could also wait for the WASD V2 CODE to come back in stock, it's a Costar board (same as the Quick Fire Rapid) with white backlighting and MX Clears.


Thank you very much for the helpful information! I wasn't aware of the Shine 3 and that's within my price range. I my only reservation would be that the browns are a bit too soft for my liking, but it could be a nice switch from AT101W. I'll keep an eye on the WASD V2 CODE. Thank you again!


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I have had the Das Professinal Model S keyboard with MX Browns for about two years now. I have to say I absolutely LOVE it. It is of great quality, built like a tank and is amazing to type on.
> 
> HOWEVER, I would like more space for my mouse and therefore would like to go 10-keyless. I see that Das does not make 10-keyless keyboards, so I am a bit lost on what would be similar to the Das ones, in 10-keyless form.
> 
> What would be a good 10-keyless alternative to my current keyboard?
> 
> Current http://www.amazon.com/Das-Keyboard-Professional-Mechanical-DASK3MKPROSIL/dp/B008PFDUW2


I'm in favor of the CM Quickfire Rapid. I love the braided removable cable. I believe you can replace the keycaps with PBT caps as well.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129005


----------



## Paradigm84

Oops, forgot to respond to Nate aswell.









Gorgatron is correct, the Quick Fire Rapid is a good choice, you could also consider the WASD V2 TKL or a Filco MJ2 TKL.


----------



## look

*Location:* US
*Price:* <150, preferrably ~80-100
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not necessary, might be cool if I have the option to turn it off
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing mostly, also some gaming (mostly League of Legends lately)
*USB/ PS2:* PS2 seems preferable, not totally necessary if it impacts the cost
*KRO:* No particular need here, higher is better though
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Could be nice, not totally necessary though
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Again, not necessary but would be nice
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Browns?
**Noise level (high/low):* Low preferred
**Tactility (yes/ no):* no huge preference here as I haven't tested to see what this actually feels like
**Stiffness (high/ low):* low i guess? too much resistance feels odd to me


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *look*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Price:* <150, preferrably ~80-100
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not necessary, might be cool if I have the option to turn it off
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing mostly, also some gaming (mostly League of Legends lately)
> *USB/ PS2:* PS2 seems preferable, not totally necessary if it impacts the cost
> *KRO:* No particular need here, higher is better though
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Could be nice, not totally necessary though
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Again, not necessary but would be nice
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Browns?
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low preferred
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* no huge preference here as I haven't tested to see what this actually feels like
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* low i guess? too much resistance feels odd to me


CM Storm Quick Fire XT would be a good option.


----------



## hajabooja

I have a question for everyone that monitors this thread (or this sub-forum). I recently bought a Roccat Ryos MK Pro with Cherry MX Brown switches. I've noticed, from a lot reading, that most people on this forum tend to "hate" on these type of "gaming" keyboards. I personally have found Roccat's software to be quite nice and useful. My question is that, is everyone just hating on them because they're more "main stream" or what? I mean, Roccat seams to make some pretty high quality peripherals. They use the same switches as most of the keyboards posted in this sub-forum.

Again, I'm not a "fan-boy", I'm just curious.

Thanks


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajabooja*
> 
> I have a question for everyone that monitors this thread (or this sub-forum). I recently bought a Roccat Ryos MK Pro with Cherry MX Brown switches. I've noticed, from a lot reading, that most people on this forum tend to "hate" on these type of "gaming" keyboards. I personally have found Roccat's software to be quite nice and useful. My question is that, is everyone just hating on them because they're more "main stream" or what? I mean, Roccat seams to make some pretty high quality peripherals. They use the same switches as most of the keyboards posted in this sub-forum.
> 
> Again, I'm not a "fan-boy", I'm just curious.
> 
> Thanks


A lot of people who make a hobby out of collecting or modifying mechanical keyboards dislike the more gamer-oriented boards because of the aesthetics and in some cases unimpressive build quality of the boards.


----------



## look

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> CM Storm Quick Fire XT would be a good option.


That looks solid, thanks a bunch. Is there a similar option with backlit keys? Still on the fence on that part.

Also, is there any particularly good place to go to try out mechanical keyboards?


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> A lot of people who make a hobby out of collecting or modifying mechanical keyboards dislike the more gamer-oriented boards because of the aesthetics and in some cases unimpressive build quality of the boards.


I understand their dislike to certain attributes of "gaming" keyboards out there. However, it seems that certain "high-end" keyboards that are preferred around here share the features of these "gaming" keyboards. Such as macros and so forth. I don't have a problem with people buying what they enjoy, I'm just wondering what separates one from the other.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *look*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> CM Storm Quick Fire XT would be a good option.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks solid, thanks a bunch. Is there a similar option with backlit keys? Still on the fence on that part.
> 
> Also, is there any particularly good place to go to try out mechanical keyboards?
Click to expand...

You could also look at a Ducky Shine 3, it has Cherry stabilisers instead of Costar and the build quality isn't likely to be as good, but it's still a recommended and very popular board.

As for where to try them out, I'm not sure, you'd likely get a better answer in the Mechanical Keyboard Club (link in my sig) as there are usually more people talking in there.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You could also look at a Ducky Shine 3, it has Cherry stabilisers instead of Costar and the build quality isn't likely to be as good, but it's still a recommended and very popular board.
> 
> As for where to try them out, I'm not sure, you'd likely get a better answer in the Mechanical Keyboard Club (link in my sig) as there are usually more people talking in there.


It depends where you are geographically. If you're just interested in trying out switches in general, you can order a tester pack from a couple of different places. If you want to try a full board, you're basically stuck going to a brick and mortar store -- but many places don't have boards out to try. If you're lucky, you have a keyboard nerd friend who has boards everywhere and that you can try at your leisure. But most people aren't that lucky.


----------



## Paradigm84

There are links to keycap switch samplers in the OP of the Recommended Mech Board thread (link in my sig).


----------



## ma2k5

Okay I have further thought about the keyboard and have shortlisted the following.

Filco MX RED keyboard (Obviously solid choice, very vanilla with no features)
Roccat Ryos MK Pro (Quite new so not many things about it at the moment, any experiences?)
Corsair K70(People talking about LED/build quality issues on this, anyone else have similar experience?)

I don't need backlit kb so it would seem Filco is the obvious choice, but having extra USB/headphone sockets would be handy I guess. I guess it depends just how different in build quality they are.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ma2k5*
> 
> Okay I have further thought about the keyboard and have shortlisted the following.
> 
> Filco MX RED keyboard (Obviously solid choice, very vanilla with no features)
> Roccat Ryos MK Pro (Quite new so not many things about it at the moment, any experiences?)
> Corsair K70(People talking about LED/build quality issues on this, anyone else have similar experience?)
> 
> I don't need backlit kb so it would seem Filco is the obvious choice, but having extra USB/headphone sockets would be handy I guess. I guess it depends just how different in build quality they are.


I'd personally get the Filco MJ2 out of those, the K70 has some "non-standard" keycap sizes on the bottom row, which will make getting another set of keycaps difficult and some boards have had LED issues.

As for the Roccat Ryos, I haven't heard many reports about the build quality as it's not too popular, but I'd imagine it will be on par with the Logitech G710+.


----------



## spungyplunger

Quietest mechanical gaming keyboard? Logitech g710+?
Trying to find a nice gaming keyboard thats quiet, prefer mechanical but doesn't have to be.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spungyplunger*
> 
> Quietest mechanical gaming keyboard? Logitech g710+?
> Trying to find a nice gaming keyboard thats quiet, prefer mechanical but doesn't have to be.


By "gaming keyboard" do you mean it has to have the gamer aesthetic? Pretty much any mech board can be a gaming keyboard, so if you're in the market for a quiet mech board then there are options like the Matias Quiet Pro which are keyboards specifically designed to be quiet (surprisingly







).

Other than that, my advice would be to just find an MX Red/ MX Black or MX Brown board you like, then to get O-rings or soft-landing pads to quieten the board down.


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

*Location:* Ottawa, Canada
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://www.canadacomputers.com, http://www.directcanada.com, http://www.futureshop.ca, http://www.bestbuy.ca, http://www.amazon.ca, http://www.newegg.ca, http://www.ncix.ca, http://www.tigerdirect.ca,
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* No idea, I might go to the local store and pick up what the rep suggests (not always the best idea, but may work).
*Price:* ~100
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Nope.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size with arrow keys and numpad and all.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Lots of typing, a bit of games, I may branch out into database administration depending on career options available.
*USB/ PS2:* USB (I can use PS2 adapter to get NKRO, but I want to use it with my laptop as well, and it does not have a PS2 hole, only the desktop does.)
*KRO:* n-key.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Black
**Noise level (high/low):* Low.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* No.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* High.
When I type I smash on them keys like there's no tomorrow, has to be a good build. Although I honestly never experienced a keyboard fail outside a laptop, I never had a keyboard for more than a couple years. They are all around $10 or gotten free from this promotion or that one. I do not plan to switch from a $100 keyboard away in two or three years.


----------



## Kinru

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Shine 3, Max Keyboard Nighthawk x9
*Price:* 0 - $150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes (blue strongly preferred)
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing + Games. About 70/30
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Not too important to me
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* From what I've read I think MX red would be the best, but I'm open to suggestions
**Noise level (high/low):* As low as possible! This is the most important part to me. I know you can be quieter by not bottoming out, but there's no guarantee I will be skilled at that so I would rather the keyboard be as quiet as possible.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* No
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low
Not sure if this is standard, but detachable cable would be a plus as well. I don't think I type that hard, but build quality is still important if I'm going to be dropping this much cash on a keyboard. I want it to last a long time.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinru*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Shine 3, Max Keyboard Nighthawk x9
> *Price:* 0 - $150
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes (blue strongly preferred)
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing + Games. About 70/30
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* Not too important to me
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* From what I've read I think MX red would be the best, but I'm open to suggestions
> **Noise level (high/low):* As low as possible! This is the most important part to me. I know you can be quieter by not bottoming out, but there's no guarantee I will be skilled at that so I would rather the keyboard be as quiet as possible.
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* No
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low
> Not sure if this is standard, but detachable cable would be a plus as well. I don't think I type that hard, but build quality is still important if I'm going to be dropping this much cash on a keyboard. I want it to last a long time.


You've clearly done your research.









The Ducky Shine 3 is a very popular board, and in this scenario would seem like the better choice over the Nighthawk X9 as it has a removable cable whilst the X9 does not.

It's worth considering however that even the best ports for the removable cable can be damaged if you're not careful with it.

Also MX Reds are indeed a quiet switch, but they are also very light, which means if you're not a particularly accurate typist then you might make more mistakes than on a different board. You could consider MX Browns, which are just about as quiet as MX Reds, but less prone to mistyping because of the tactile bump. If you find the switches are still too loud you could also consider investing in O-rings or soft landing pads.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KYKYLLIKA*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Ottawa, Canada
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://www.canadacomputers.com, http://www.directcanada.com, http://www.futureshop.ca, http://www.bestbuy.ca, http://www.amazon.ca, http://www.newegg.ca, http://www.ncix.ca, http://www.tigerdirect.ca,
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* No idea, I might go to the local store and pick up what the rep suggests (not always the best idea, but may work).
> *Price:* ~100
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Nope.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size with arrow keys and numpad and all.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Lots of typing, a bit of games, I may branch out into database administration depending on career options available.
> *USB/ PS2:* USB (I can use PS2 adapter to get NKRO, but I want to use it with my laptop as well, and it does not have a PS2 hole, only the desktop does.)
> *KRO:* n-key.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US.
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Black
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low.
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* No.
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* High.
> When I type I smash on them keys like there's no tomorrow, has to be a good build. Although I honestly never experienced a keyboard fail outside a laptop, I never had a keyboard for more than a couple years. They are all around $10 or gotten free from this promotion or that one. I do not plan to switch from a $100 keyboard away in two or three years.


A full size board with good quality is going to be difficult to find at that price point, IMO.

Rosewill boards are supposed to have decent quality, and there's a version with MX blacks for $100 on newegg right now.

You could also look on NCIX and check out the Cherry boards.

Unfortunately, neither of the above are what I would consider to be excellent boards. If you're looking for something to stand up to the toughest rigors, it might be worth investing a little more.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You've clearly done your research.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ducky Shine 3 is a very popular board, and in this scenario would seem like the better choice over the Nighthawk X9 as it has a removable cable whilst the X9 does not.
> 
> It's worth considering however that even the best ports for the removable cable can be damaged if you're not careful with it.
> 
> Also MX Reds are indeed a quiet switch, but they are also very light, which means if you're not a particularly accurate typist then you might make more mistakes than on a different board. You could consider MX Browns, which are just about as quiet as MX Reds, but less prone to mistyping because of the tactile bump. If you find the switches are still too loud you could also consider investing in O-rings or soft landing pads.


Adding on to this: unless you get a 'clicky' switch, like blues or greens, the noise from bottoming out will be much higher than anything the switch itself makes.

A lot of people find that browns are a good starting point -- I definitely do, and my first and only board has browns. My family can't understand why I want to try ones with blues and clears now


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

You should disown your family. They're clearly runber dome plebs.

Anyway, KYKYLLIKA, you probably want something with MX Blacks: it's a linear switch with a 70g (?) spring. Give the Blues or Browns a shot though to try out tactility, or try some Reds since they're so much lighter. Sampler stes aren't too hard to come by. If you're mostly typing, the heavy spring might hurt after a bit.

Rosewill RK-9000s (or the fabulous white variant) are usually $80-90 and go on sale fairly often for $70 in the US at least. Many people have reported the mini USB port coming loose, but if you don't move it around much, then it won't be an issue. It comes with a mini USB to PS/2 cable and natively supports PS/2. Nothing too fancy, and it gets the job done at a nice price.


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> A full size board with good quality is going to be difficult to find at that price point, IMO.
> 
> Rosewill boards are supposed to have decent quality, and there's a version with MX blacks for $100 on newegg right now.
> 
> You could also look on NCIX and check out the Cherry boards.
> 
> Unfortunately, neither of the above are what I would consider to be excellent boards. If you're looking for something to stand up to the toughest rigors, it might be worth investing a little more.


Hi, thanks for help,
So I am looking at around these things:

Cherry G80-3800: http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=75698
Ducky DK2108 Zero: http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=82593&promoid=1374
Roccat Ryos Mk: http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=87112&vpn=ROC-12-601-BK&manufacture=ROCCAT&promoid=1284
Steelseries 6GV2: http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=54386&vpn=64225&manufacture=Steelseries&promoid=1360

Tt eSPORTS MEKA G1 KB-MEG005USC01: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823162017

I looked for the CM Storm Quickfire pro in black switch, but could not find it in any of the stores, they only carry browns and reds.
What were these other "more expensive" options you talk about?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> You should disown your family. They're clearly runber dome plebs.
> 
> Anyway, KYKYLLIKA, you probably want something with MX Blacks: it's a linear switch with a 70g (?) spring. Give the Blues or Browns a shot though to try out tactility, or try some Reds since they're so much lighter. Sampler stes aren't too hard to come by. If you're mostly typing, the heavy spring might hurt after a bit.
> 
> Rosewill RK-9000s (or the fabulous white variant) are usually $80-90 and go on sale fairly often for $70 in the US at least. Many people have reported the mini USB port coming loose, but if you don't move it around much, then it won't be an issue. It comes with a mini USB to PS/2 cable and natively supports PS/2. Nothing too fancy, and it gets the job done at a nice price.


I did try out blues and reds. Blues are just way too clicky for me, and reds I could live by, but I found them flimsy. I felt the blacks and decided they would be my fitting. That is I went to some places and typed up a page or two worth of text on each variant to feel it. I'll take a look at that Rosewill 9000.


----------



## Kinru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You've clearly done your research.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ducky Shine 3 is a very popular board, and in this scenario would seem like the better choice over the Nighthawk X9 as it has a removable cable whilst the X9 does not.
> 
> It's worth considering however that even the best ports for the removable cable can be damaged if you're not careful with it.
> 
> Also MX Reds are indeed a quiet switch, but they are also very light, which means if you're not a particularly accurate typist then you might make more mistakes than on a different board. You could consider MX Browns, which are just about as quiet as MX Reds, but less prone to mistyping because of the tactile bump. If you find the switches are still too loud you could also consider investing in O-rings or soft landing pads.


Well considering that I have typed on a membrane keyboard forever and have gotten pretty good at it, I think the lightness of the reds would be fine. I really hate the tactile bump feeling (especially when playing games). Are the ducky's ever on sale or do I need to resign myself to dropping $140?


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KYKYLLIKA*
> 
> Hi, thanks for help,
> So I am looking at around these things:
> 
> Cherry G80-3800: http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=75698
> Ducky DK2108 Zero: http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=82593&promoid=1374
> Roccat Ryos Mk: http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=87112&vpn=ROC-12-601-BK&manufacture=ROCCAT&promoid=1284
> Steelseries 6GV2: http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=54386&vpn=64225&manufacture=Steelseries&promoid=1360
> 
> Tt eSPORTS MEKA G1 KB-MEG005USC01: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823162017
> 
> I looked for the CM Storm Quickfire pro in black switch, but could not find it in any of the stores, they only carry browns and reds.
> What were these other "more expensive" options you talk about?
> I did try out blues and reds. Blues are just way too clicky for me, and reds I could live by, but I found them flimsy. I felt the blacks and decided they would be my fitting. That is I went to some places and typed up a page or two worth of text on each variant to feel it. I'll take a look at that Rosewill 9000.


Rosewill: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201045

Something more expensive would be a Filco, or one of the higher-end Ducky boards (Shine II/III). I seem to recall hearing a few negative things about the Zero in relation to the Shine in terms of build quality. If the backlight on the Ducky puts you off, you can always disable it. Of the ones you've listed, I would personally pick the Cherry board, but I'd probably take the Rosewill over even it.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinru*
> 
> Well considering that I have typed on a membrane keyboard forever and have gotten pretty good at it, I think the lightness of the reds would be fine. I really hate the tactile bump feeling (especially when playing games). Are the ducky's ever on sale or do I need to resign myself to dropping $140?


Duckys can come on sale sometimes, depending on where you buy them from.

Rubber domes are incredibly variable, so it's hard to say for certain if they would be lighter or heavier than reds. In my experience, I found reds to be too light, considering that they lacked any form of tactile feedback. Browns and blues are just as light, but the tactile feedback makes it much more difficult to press the wrong key. Despite them using the same spring, it's almost as if the reds are lighter than blues or browns.


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Rosewill: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201045
> 
> Something more expensive would be a Filco, or one of the higher-end Ducky boards (Shine II/III). I seem to recall hearing a few negative things about the Zero in relation to the Shine in terms of build quality. If the backlight on the Ducky puts you off, you can always disable it. Of the ones you've listed, I would personally pick the Cherry board, but I'd probably take the Rosewill over even it.


Thank you much,
I settled to look out for any of these three:
Rosewill RK-9000BL: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201045
Ducky DK9008 Shine 3: http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=87087&vpn=DK9008S3-AUSALAAW1&manufacture=Ducky&promoid=1374
Filco Majestouch 2: http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=70717&vpn=FKBN104ML%2FEB2&manufacture=Filco

I read up on them a bit now that I know what to look for, and found that the three keyboards are comparable, so I shall flip a coin or two this friday. xD Filco seems to be the most expensive one, so I might be skipping it, but who knows. I will read up more.


----------



## memske

*Location:* New Zealand
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* I'll be importing so any site with international shipping.
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Zero Shine
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Prefer yes, but can go without.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming/typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* N.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Brown?


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *memske*
> 
> 
> *Location:* New Zealand
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* I'll be importing so any site with international shipping.
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Zero Shine
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Prefer yes, but can go without.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming/typing
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* N.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US.
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Brown?


Price range? Otherwise you'll get everyone and their cat telling you to get a filco or some such.

Without knowing a range, I can suggest a few other options to consider.
- Max Nighthawk x8
- Filco Majestouch 2 (No backlight)
- Ducky Shine II/III

All three boards are solid choices, if a little on the expensive side. However, full size boards tend to command a bit of a premium. I don't know what import fees are like, or how much of a premium you'll have to pay to get a mech board at all, so if you're looking for cheaper options just say so.


----------



## memske

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Price range? Otherwise you'll get everyone and their cat telling you to get a filco or some such.
> 
> Without knowing a range, I can suggest a few other options to consider.
> - Max Nighthawk x8
> - Filco Majestouch 2 (No backlight)
> - Ducky Shine II/III
> 
> All three boards are solid choices, if a little on the expensive side. However, full size boards tend to command a bit of a premium. I don't know what import fees are like, or how much of a premium you'll have to pay to get a mech board at all, so if you're looking for cheaper options just say so.


Probably $150 not including shipping. Is there any point getting a shine 2/3 over a shine zero/zero shine?


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *memske*
> 
> Probably $150 not including shipping. Is there any point getting a shine 2/3 over a shine zero?


Shine III has some more backlighting options (as well as more colour choice), anecdotally has slightly higher build quality, and has media keys. It also has a detachable cable and cable routing options.
Shine II is the older version of the Shine III. It loses a few of the Shine III's features, but is still more fully featured than the Zero, again with good build quality. I don't think you can go too far wrong with any Ducky though. The Zero is still a good board for those on a tighter budget.


----------



## Zig-Zag

[*] *Location:* us
[*] *Price:* 30-60
[*] *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* na
[*] *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
[*] *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* gaming
[*] *USB/ PS2:* usb
[*] *KRO:*
[*] *Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
[*] *Media keys (yes/ no):* no
[*] *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* us
[*] *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
[*] **Noise level (high/low):*
[*] **Tactility (yes/ no):*
[*] **Stiffness (high/ low):*


----------



## memske

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Shine III has some more backlighting options (as well as more colour choice), anecdotally has slightly higher build quality, and has media keys. It also has a detachable cable and cable routing options.
> Shine II is the older version of the Shine III. It loses a few of the Shine III's features, but is still more fully featured than the Zero, again with good build quality. I don't think you can go too far wrong with any Ducky though. The Zero is still a good board for those on a tighter budget.


Thanks man, I don't think those added features etc are worth the price hike to me.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> You should disown your family. They're clearly runber dome plebs.
> 
> Anyway, KYKYLLIKA, you probably want something with MX Blacks: it's a linear switch with a *70g* (?) spring. Give the Blues or Browns a shot though to try out tactility, or try some Reds since they're so much lighter. Sampler stes aren't too hard to come by. If you're mostly typing, the heavy spring might hurt after a bit.
> 
> Rosewill RK-9000s (or the fabulous white variant) are usually $80-90 and go on sale fairly often for $70 in the US at least. Many people have reported the mini USB port coming loose, but if you don't move it around much, then it won't be an issue. It comes with a mini USB to PS/2 cable and natively supports PS/2. Nothing too fancy, and it gets the job done at a nice price.


60g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinru*
> 
> Well considering that I have typed on a membrane keyboard forever and have gotten pretty good at it, I think the lightness of the reds would be fine. I really hate the tactile bump feeling (especially when playing games). Are the ducky's ever on sale or do I need to resign myself to dropping $140?


They might go on sale, but given their brand name and popularity I can't see the price dropping too much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KYKYLLIKA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Rosewill: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201045
> 
> Something more expensive would be a Filco, or one of the higher-end Ducky boards (Shine II/III). I seem to recall hearing a few negative things about the Zero in relation to the Shine in terms of build quality. If the backlight on the Ducky puts you off, you can always disable it. Of the ones you've listed, I would personally pick the Cherry board, but I'd probably take the Rosewill over even it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you much,
> I settled to look out for any of these three:
> Rosewill RK-9000BL: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201045
> Ducky DK9008 Shine 3: http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=87087&vpn=DK9008S3-AUSALAAW1&manufacture=Ducky&promoid=1374
> Filco Majestouch 2: http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=70717&vpn=FKBN104ML%2FEB2&manufacture=Filco
> 
> I read up on them a bit now that I know what to look for, and found that the three keyboards are comparable, so I shall flip a coin or two this friday. xD Filco seems to be the most expensive one, so I might be skipping it, but who knows. I will read up more.
Click to expand...

Of those I'd get the Filco, then the Ducky, then the Rosewill.

You could also look out for a Quickfire XT, it's nearly as good as a Filco MJ2 for ~$40 less.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *memske*
> 
> 
> *Location:* New Zealand
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* I'll be importing so any site with international shipping.
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Zero Shine
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Prefer yes, but can go without.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming/typing
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* N.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US.
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Brown?


A Ducky Zero Shine would be a good choice from somewhere like here, but you didn't mention a price so if you were willing to spend more you could go for a Ducky Shine 3.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zig-Zag*
> 
> [*] *Location:* us
> [*] *Price:* 30-60
> [*] *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* na
> [*] *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
> [*] *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* gaming
> [*] *USB/ PS2:* usb
> [*] *KRO:*
> [*] *Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
> [*] *Media keys (yes/ no):* no
> [*] *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* us
> [*] *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> [*] **Noise level (high/low):*
> [*] **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> [*] **Stiffness (high/ low):*


Finding a reliable full-size mechanical keyboard for that price is very difficult, you could try something like this but I can't guarantee it will be great. If I were you I'd save up and get something like a CM Quick Fire XT or settle for TKL and wait for a CM Quick Fire Rapid to go on sale on Newegg.


----------



## outbookinsis

that right,All of the features you want, and no guff. If you really wanna quiet them down, I'd get some of the firm soft landing pads from Elitekeyboards with it.thanks


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zig-Zag*
> 
> [*] *Location:* us
> [*] *Price:* 30-60
> [*] *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* na
> [*] *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
> [*] *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* gaming
> [*] *USB/ PS2:* usb
> [*] *KRO:*
> [*] *Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
> [*] *Media keys (yes/ no):* no
> [*] *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* us
> [*] *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> [*] **Noise level (high/low):*
> [*] **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> [*] **Stiffness (high/ low):*


Full size boards tend not to be that cheap. You can find good tenkeyless boards for $70 if you look around (Quick Fire Rapid), but most good quality boards tend to run closer to $90-100, depending on the switch.

At that price point, I'd almost recommend looking around classifieds and such for a Model M or something similar. Model Ms are full size, but they're quite bulky on top of that. They're buckling spring boards, not the same type of switches as most boards out there, and they tend to be difficult to ship. If you get lucky, you can probably find one for around $50-55 shipped.


----------



## Zig-Zag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Full size boards tend not to be that cheap. You can find good tenkeyless boards for $70 if you look around (Quick Fire Rapid), but most good quality boards tend to run closer to $90-100, depending on the switch.
> 
> At that price point, I'd almost recommend looking around classifieds and such for a Model M or something similar. Model Ms are full size, but they're quite bulky on top of that. They're buckling spring boards, not the same type of switches as most boards out there, and they tend to be difficult to ship. If you get lucky, you can probably find one for around $50-55 shipped.


What about this... http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-black-abs-1.html


----------



## Kinru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> A Ducky Zero Shine would be a good choice from somewhere like here, but you didn't mention a price so if you were willing to spend more you could go for a Ducky Shine 3.


Is there a big difference between the Zero Shine and the Shine 3? Was having trouble finding actual differences when I looked them up (other than one has a detachable cable and the other doesn't).


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 60g


50/50 shot, and I guessed wrong. Ah well. I memorize so many stupid other things, but not spring forces on mechanical keyboards. Associating a color with a number doesn't take any sort of mental effort usually. All I care is how heavy they are relative to others, like the Greys (or Light Greys? I can't keep the obscure switches straight) with the same/similar stems.

Quote:


> Of those I'd get the Filco, then the Ducky, then the Rosewill.
> 
> You could also look out for a Quickfire XT, it's nearly as good as a Filco MJ2 for ~$40 less.


Agreed. Rosewill is nice for the price, but Cooler Master has some of the best budget boards out there. I saw it brought up and I figured I'd tell you my experiences and some common complaints, not necessarily recommend it. Unfortunately, if Canadian Amazon and Canadian Newegg are anything to go by, CM doesn't have much of a presence in moose territory.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinru*
> 
> Is there a big difference between the Zero Shine and the Shine 3? Was having trouble finding actual differences when I looked them up (other than one has a detachable cable and the other doesn't).


Shine 3 has more fancy backlighting (more effects) and a multimedia layer on the function row.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zig-Zag*
> 
> What about this... http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-black-abs-1.html


That board is setting off my "too good to be true" alarm. It is an old board, so that may account for a bit of the price drop. It just seems like a very low price for a mech board.

I can say it looks good by virtue of being a Ducky, but something still feels fishy about it. Maybe ask in the Mechanical Keyboard club if anyone has experience with that website?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zig-Zag*
> 
> What about this... http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-black-abs-1.html
> 
> 
> 
> That board is setting off my "too good to be true" alarm. It is an old board, so that may account for a bit of the price drop. It just seems like a very low price for a mech board.
> 
> I can say it looks good by virtue of being a Ducky, but something still feels fishy about it. Maybe ask in the Mechanical Keyboard club if anyone has experience with that website?
Click to expand...

Tankguys is a partnered distributor for a lot of OCN merchandise and has been for many years, the board and site are both legit.

The board is probably so cheap because they're clearing stock and it's the most affordable Ducky board.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Tankguys is a partnered distributor for a lot of OCN merchandise and has been for many years, the board and site are both legit.
> 
> The board is probably so cheap because they're clearing stock and it's the most affordable Ducky board.


Oh okay that makes sense. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Dubbz

Well im in the market for a new Keyboard.. Need some suggestions plz









- Location: Portland Oregon

- If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:

- Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Was thinking about the Razer Blackwidow Ultimate/stealth

- Price: Preferably below 175$

- Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): YES

- Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size

- Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Mostly gaming and typing

- USB/ PS2: USB

- KRO: Not sure what that is tbh lol

- Macro keys (yes/ no): Would prefer some macro keys

- Media keys (yes/ no): Doesnt matter

- Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US

- Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Doesnt matter although i was thinking about brown

- Noise level (high/low): Quieter the better

- Tactility (yes/ no):

- Stiffness (high/ low):

Thanks a bunch guys!!


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubbz*
> 
> Well im in the market for a new Keyboard.. Need some suggestions plz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Location: Portland Oregon
> 
> - If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
> 
> - Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Was thinking about the Razer Blackwidow Ultimate/stealth
> 
> - Price: Preferably below 175$
> 
> - Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): YES
> 
> - Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
> 
> - Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Mostly gaming and typing
> 
> - USB/ PS2: USB
> 
> - KRO: Not sure what that is tbh lol
> 
> - Macro keys (yes/ no): Would prefer some macro keys
> 
> - Media keys (yes/ no): Doesnt matter
> 
> - Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> 
> - Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Doesnt matter although i was thinking about brown
> 
> - Noise level (high/low): Quieter the better
> 
> - Tactility (yes/ no):
> 
> - Stiffness (high/ low):
> 
> Thanks a bunch guys!!


Brown keys are good as a starting point for a board that does both typing and gaming. With a budget of $175, you have access to pretty much the pick of the market.

Popular full size backlit boards are the Max Nighthawk x8 and the Ducky Shine II/III. You could also look at some of the full size boards from Cooler Master -- the Quick Fire Ultimate I believe has backlighting.

The more expensive Corsair keyboards have lots of macro keys, but they mostly come with MX red switches. Also, be careful, because some of their boards aren't fully mechanical.

If you want something with a bit more of a 'gamer' aesthetic, you can look at the Logitech G710+, with six macro keys. It also has a reputation as being somewhat quieter than other boards with browns, due to preinstalled O-ring dampeners.

If you do decide to go with the Razer board, keep in mind that the Blackwidow Ultimate uses MX Blue switches, which make an audible click when you press the key. Most of the other common switch types won't make this clicking sound, the only major source of noise would be the key bottoming out. The Blackwidow Stealth uses MX brown switches.


----------



## dman811

Location: US
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Cooler Master Storm Quickfire TK or Ducky Shine 3
Price: N/A
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes if white, otherwise no
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Either like the Quickfire TK has with the numpad combined with the arrows or fullsize
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): gaming (40), typing (20), other (incl. photo editing, video editing, 3D rendering, 40)
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: at least 5
Macro keys (yes/ no): I only use one currently, so maybe? not really required, but it might be nice
Media keys (yes/ no): not required, but are a nice thing to have
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): I am thinking MX Brown
*Noise level (high/low): low
*Tactility (yes/ no): yes but no clicky
*Stiffness (high/ low): low-medium


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubbz*
> 
> Well im in the market for a new Keyboard.. Need some suggestions plz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Location: Portland Oregon
> 
> - If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
> 
> - Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Was thinking about the Razer Blackwidow Ultimate/stealth
> 
> - Price: Preferably below 175$
> 
> - Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): YES
> 
> - Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
> 
> - Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Mostly gaming and typing
> 
> - USB/ PS2: USB
> 
> - KRO: Not sure what that is tbh lol
> 
> - Macro keys (yes/ no): Would prefer some macro keys
> 
> - Media keys (yes/ no): Doesnt matter
> 
> - Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> 
> - Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Doesnt matter although i was thinking about brown
> 
> - Noise level (high/low): Quieter the better
> 
> - Tactility (yes/ no):
> 
> - Stiffness (high/ low):
> 
> Thanks a bunch guys!!


I'd personally stay away from a Razer board, the build quality isn't great and several models are known to have issues with backlighting.

Instead I'd recommend a Ducky Shine 3 or a CM Storm Trigger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Location: US
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Cooler Master Storm Quickfire TK or Ducky Shine 3
> Price: N/A
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes if white, otherwise no
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Either like the Quickfire TK has with the numpad combined with the arrows or fullsize
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): gaming (40), typing (20), other (incl. photo editing, video editing, 3D rendering, 40)
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO: at least 5
> Macro keys (yes/ no): I only use one currently, so maybe? not really required, but it might be nice
> Media keys (yes/ no): not required, but are a nice thing to have
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): I am thinking MX Brown
> *Noise level (high/low): low
> *Tactility (yes/ no): yes but no clicky
> *Stiffness (high/ low): low-medium


Personally if backlighting isn't 100% necessary I'd recommend a CM Quick Fire XT over a Quick Fire Pro.

You could also look into the Corsair K95, Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8, CM Storm Trigger and the Ducky Shine 3 would also be a good choice.


----------



## Maeda Toshiie

Location: Singapore
If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: CM Storm QuickFire XT, Filco Majestouch 104
Price: they are overpriced over here, so no cap placed for now, but I'd prefer a lower price for less frills
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): not necessary
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): mix of programming and casual gaming
USB/ PS2: prefer PS/2
KRO: not necessary
Macro keys (yes/ no): not necessary
Media keys (yes/ no): not necessary
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): brown or blue, but leaning on brown

Comments: probably something like a modernized IBM M with browns? I want a hardy, reliable mechanical keyboard that can take a pounding (my fingers tend to stab hard when I am trying to type fast). I had worn out keycaps till they crack, so I prefer tough keycaps. Also, I am tired of printed/painted key labels that wear out easily. I don't want my nails to keep scrapping off the print.

TL;DR: I like a tank of a keyboard. Frills not needed.

I had the opportunity to touch a Camo Filco Blue in a local store and the feel was excellent (along with the weight) and the sound was heaven. I have read that those from Costars have stabilizers that are preferred by many (those who can tell the difference at least). However, Filcos are not cheap so a cheaper alternative like the CM Storm QuickFire XT (OEM is also Costar?) is on the cards.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maeda Toshiie*
> 
> Location: Singapore
> If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: CM Storm QuickFire XT, Filco Majestouch 104
> Price: they are overpriced over here, so no cap placed for now, but I'd prefer a lower price for less frills
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): not necessary
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): mix of programming and casual gaming
> USB/ PS2: prefer PS/2
> KRO: not necessary
> Macro keys (yes/ no): not necessary
> Media keys (yes/ no): not necessary
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): brown or blue, but leaning on brown
> 
> Comments: probably something like a modernized IBM M with browns? I want a hardy, reliable mechanical keyboard that can take a pounding (my fingers tend to stab hard when I am trying to type fast). I had worn out keycaps till they crack, so I prefer tough keycaps. Also, I am tired of printed/painted key labels that wear out easily. I don't want my nails to keep scrapping off the print.
> 
> TL;DR: I like a tank of a keyboard. Frills not needed.
> 
> I had the opportunity to touch a Camo Filco Blue in a local store and the feel was excellent (along with the weight) and the sound was heaven. I have read that those from Costars have stabilizers that are preferred by many (those who can tell the difference at least). However, Filcos are not cheap so a cheaper alternative like the CM Storm QuickFire XT (OEM is also Costar?) is on the cards.


If you're willing to spend the money on a Filco then I'd go for that over a Quick Fire XT. That being said, the differences between the Filco MJ2 and the Quick Fire XT are fairly minimal, so if you'd prefer to spend less, the XT is a great choice.


----------



## Gil80

*Location:* Australia
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://www.pccasegear.com/
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* ROCCAT Ryos MK Pro
*Price:* Not an issue
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes. Prefer Blue but can compromise.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Mostly Games and Typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* No idea what KRO is








*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes. May consider to compromise on this.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes. May consider to compromise on this but I really appreciate separate Media Keys.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*
Note1: I bought Red O-Rings from WASD store.

Note 2: I currently own Razer Blackwidow 2012 edition Blue switches and I hate it. Won't mind selling









Thanks!!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Australia
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://www.pccasegear.com/
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* ROCCAT Ryos MK Pro
> *Price:* Not an issue
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes. Prefer Blue but can compromise.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Mostly Games and Typing
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* No idea what KRO is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes. May consider to compromise on this.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes. May consider to compromise on this but I really appreciate separate Media Keys.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*
> Note1: I bought Red O-Rings from WASD store.
> 
> Note 2: I currently own Razer Blackwidow 2012 edition Blue switches and I hate it. Won't mind selling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


This seems like the perfect choice for you.

If you want macro keys, you could consider the K95, however the K95 has MX Reds and white backlighting, so the K70 and macros via software would likely be the better option.


----------



## Gil80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> This seems like the perfect choice for you.
> 
> If you want macro keys, you could consider the K95, however the K95 has MX Reds and white backlighting, so the K70 and macros via software would likely be the better option.


I thought about K95 and yeah.. I don't get why they went only to Red rather than Red/Brown choice. It would be perfect.
Is it full mechanical keyboard or the one with the F keys rubber dome?

P.S. - Any thoughts on the ROCCAT Ryos MK pro?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> This seems like the perfect choice for you.
> 
> If you want macro keys, you could consider the K95, however the K95 has MX Reds and white backlighting, so the K70 and macros via software would likely be the better option.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about K95 and yeah.. I don't get why they went only to Red rather than Red/Brown choice. It would be perfect.
> Is it full mechanical keyboard or the one with the F keys rubber dome?
> 
> P.S. - Any thoughts on the ROCCAT Ryos MK pro?
Click to expand...

All of Corsair's current range of mech boards are fully mechanical, that includes the K95, K70 and K65.

The ROCCAT Ryos MK pro looks similar to a G710+, average build quality but a capable board. I'd go with a K70 over it personally.


----------



## Trev0r269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The Shine 2 is hard to find because it's EOL, it's replacement, the Shine 3 is out now however.
> 
> If you'd like MX Clears you could also wait for the WASD V2 CODE to come back in stock, it's a Costar board (same as the Quick Fire Rapid) with white backlighting and MX Clears.


I got a ducky Shine 3 with browns and white black-lighting. Awesome keyboard so far. The tactile bump is very nice when being use to reds and old black alps; I can even sometimes type without bottoming out









There are lightning modes on they keyboard that I didn't realize: rave mode and wave mode I call 2. Construction seem sturdy and it comes with a nice keypuller, some extra wasd kets, and another spacebar with the ducky logo, as oppose to a snake. Plenty of options, and switches that surprise me so far.

Very nice keyboard. Thank you


----------



## Paradigm84

Glad I could be of help.









Just ordered one myself.


----------



## ma2k5

This is probably my third post here! Needs keep changing unfortunately. Thanks to anyone who can help

Requirements:
- Cherry MX Red switches
- *Must* have additional macro/media keys. I am going from a G600 to a mouse with not many additional buttons, so the keyboard has to do a lot of it for me
- Unlimited budget, quality/reliability is prioritized
- Full keyboard layout
- Do not mind one without backlightning

Thanks again


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ma2k5*
> 
> This is probably my third post here! Needs keep changing unfortunately. Thanks to anyone who can help
> 
> Requirements:
> - Cherry MX Red switches
> - *Must* have additional macro/media keys. I am going from a G600 to a mouse with not many additional buttons, so the keyboard has to do a lot of it for me
> - Unlimited budget, quality/reliability is prioritized
> - Full keyboard layout
> - Do not mind one without backlightning
> 
> Thanks again


Corsair K95?


----------



## ma2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Corsair K95?


Was my initial thoughts as well ( along with the Ryos MK Pro). There seems to be issues with dying LED's on the K95 apparently (not sure how valid these claims are), which is a bit off putting when paying that much money. Is there any evidence of this being fixed by Corsair?

Worst comes to worse, may just settle on a Filco Meja 2 and just deal with less keys







.


----------



## Gil80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> All of Corsair's current range of mech boards are fully mechanical, that includes the K95, K70 and K65.
> 
> The ROCCAT Ryos MK pro looks similar to a G710+, average build quality but a capable board. I'd go with a K70 over it personally.


What would be a 2nd best instead of the K70? According to reviews, I get mixed feelings about it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ma2k5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Corsair K95?
> 
> 
> 
> Was my initial thoughts as well ( along with the Ryos MK Pro). There seems to be issues with dying LED's on the K95 apparently (not sure how valid these claims are), which is a bit off putting when paying that much money. Is there any evidence of this being fixed by Corsair?
> 
> Worst comes to worse, may just settle on a Filco Meja 2 and just deal with less keys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

The issue is, people are a lot more likely to write a review against a product if they've had a bad experience with it than write a good review if they've had no issues, so this somewhat skews the perception of what proportion of the products have issues.

If I'm honest, going for a Filco wouldn't really be 'settling', it's one of the best minimalist boards out there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> All of Corsair's current range of mech boards are fully mechanical, that includes the K95, K70 and K65.
> 
> The ROCCAT Ryos MK pro looks similar to a G710+, average build quality but a capable board. I'd go with a K70 over it personally.
> 
> 
> 
> What would be a 2nd best instead of the K70? According to reviews, I get mixed feelings about it.
Click to expand...

As above, I wouldn't let reviews push you away from getting the board if you really like it and to be honest, I don't know of a backlit board that has had no issues with backlighting.


----------



## Gil80

What about this:
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=113_999&products_id=22916


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> What about this:
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=113_999&products_id=22916


It's a decent enough board if you don't mind the orange, no issues in the current version I'm aware of.


----------



## Gil80

Got the K70 Brown switches instead


----------



## goobafish

New Keyboard time:

*Location:* Canada
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Can buy from anywhere
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I own the Das Ultimate Clicky and love it, but managed to break part of it.
*Price:* 150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, any
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Would be nice
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blue, Clear, Blown
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*
Any suggestions?


----------



## BonzaiTree

NCIX.ca has a sale on a bunch of Ducky Keyboards:

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?minorcatid=101&manufactureid=4689

Select Ducky Shine 3's are on for $119.99, like this one:

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=87081&vpn=DK9008S3-CUSALAAT1&manufacture=Ducky&promoid=1374

Apart from that, maybe look at some CM keyboards.

The XT have media key functionality via the FN key, and there's one on sale with blues for $89.98 after MIR.

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=86800&vpn=SGK-4030-GKCL1-US%20%28Blue%20Switch%29&manufacture=COOLERMASTER

They aren't backlit but I think I've heard they have better build quality (someone else can chime in on this, not 100%).

There's also this option for $81, backlit, brown switches, CM QFR Pro

http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=70281&vpn=SGK-4010-GKCM1&manufacture=COOLERMASTER

Personally I might go for the Ducky just because I like them, but cooler master seem to be better bang for the buck.
Good luck!


----------



## goobafish

Thanks!

Whats the difference between the Shine 3, and this http://ncix.com/products/?sku=82589&promoid=1374 ?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goobafish*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Whats the difference between the Shine 3, and this http://ncix.com/products/?sku=82589&promoid=1374 ?


Better backlighting (more effects) and media keys, there are also more backlighting colours available on the Shine 3.


----------



## BonzaiTree

The one you linked is a Ducky Shine Zero, it's their base model. Still a good, well made board, the DS3 just has more features, lighting effects, etc.

I don't know all of the differences, but here's a review of the Zero you linked:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1343893/ducky-zero-series-dk2108

From what I've read, the Zero's build quality is not quite as good as the Shine 3, and less fancy lighting effects and features, but still a good board.

Edit: ninja'd by the keyboard guru


----------



## Tator Tot

There's really no distinguishable build quality differences between a Zero & a Shine or DK9000 series board.

The only major difference in the builds is the lack of rubber-grips on the rising legs as well as removable USB cable. Otherwise the casings are made of the same material & thickness as well as the keycaps being the same. They both also use a steel plate unlike the earlier lower-end boards from Ducky (which used aluminum boards.)


----------



## goobafish

Thanks for the info. I think I will grab that one at $90 if I can't find a Shine 3 Yellow. Does anyone know of any that meet my criteria with media keys that include play/pause and not just volume?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> There's really no distinguishable build quality differences between a Zero & a Shine or DK9000 series board.
> 
> The only major difference in the builds is the lack of rubber-grips on the rising legs as well as removable USB cable. Otherwise the casings are made of the same material & thickness as well as the keycaps being the same. They both also use a steel plate unlike the earlier lower-end boards from Ducky (which used aluminum boards.)


Thanks for the info!

I was browsing around and read somewhere that the Zero was made in a different country and had slightly worse build quality.

Thanks for correcting me









I should be more careful checking my info.


----------



## Tator Tot

I can't confirm if it's built in another country but I know the DK9000 series boards were built in Taiwan. Haven't talked to Ducky in awhile so I couldn't say about the others but the DK1000 Series boards with Alps switches were the only ones not built in Taiwan.


----------



## MoPs

Location: Argentina (will buy it in usa , amazon)
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: i liked the sidewinder x4
Price: <100
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):full size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): games(fps/lol), and typing
USB/ PS2: what ever is best (i think ps2 is best for what i read earlier in another thread)
KRO: yes, 3/4
Macro keys (yes/ no): yes
Media keys (yes/ no): i dont care
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): dont care
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): (i think brown but i am noob in this matter)
*Noise level (high/low): low if possible
*Tactility (yes/ no): yes (i think, i dont fully understand the question)
*Stiffness (high/ low): medium if possible

ps: i am currently using a4tech x7 g800 http://www.x7.cn/en/images/products/active%20view/G800-1.jpg . i would like something less stiffer and if possible a LITTLE less high kyes.


----------



## Gil80

Hi guys,

So I got the K70 today with the brown switches.
I don't understand why I don't get actuation with the brown switches.

I took the key caps out and verified it's actually brown and yes it is... but it doesn't have any actuation like browns... it's more like red switch... can someone confirm this about K70?


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> So I got the K70 today with the brown switches.
> I don't understand why I don't get actuation with the brown switches.
> 
> I took the key caps out and verified it's actually brown and yes it is... but it doesn't have any actuation like browns... it's more like red switch... can someone confirm this about K70?


That's not the k70, that's browns. Try pressing the key slowly and feeling for the bump. It's there, but it's not always consciously noticeable to a typist.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> So I got the K70 today with the brown switches.
> I don't understand why I don't get actuation with the brown switches.
> 
> I took the key caps out and verified it's actually brown and yes it is... but it doesn't have any actuation like browns... it's more like red switch... can someone confirm this about K70?


Have you used brown switches before, or are they just don't feel like you expected them to?

If you press slowly, you should be able to feel a little "bump"


----------



## chrisguitar

Location: Australia, pccasegear.com, techbuy.com.au
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Corsair K95, Corsair K70
Price: $210 AUD max
Backlighting: Yes
Size: Full size
Use: Programming / typing & gaming.
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: Don't care but would be a plus
Macro keys: Don't mind if it doesn't, if it does, bonus.
Media keys: Yes
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Blues or Browns.

Thanks.

EDIT: well after reading most of the Corsair forums, it seems there is a major issue with the LEDs dying on their keyboards. It makes me sick in the stomach that something so good produced by a good company, doesn't work. (K70)

EDIT 2: After some research, Reds aren't good for typing so it's between Blues and Browns.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Since you want backlighting and you have a pretty high budget, I'd suggest going for a Ducky Shine 3.

They have some really cool lighting effects and have superb build quality.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24199&cPath=257&utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=export_feed#googlebase


----------



## Paradigm84

In addition to Bonzai's suggestion, you could also consider a CM Storm Trigger.


----------



## mikeymac17

I currently own a SteelSeries 6gv2 (which I believe has Mx blacks) that I am using at home for my gaming PC. I am looking for a keyboard to use at work, I work in a very open office doing call support.

*Location:*Missouri, USA
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None.
*Price:*under $70
*Backlighting:*No
*Size:* Full sized, MUST HAVE TK!
*Use:* Typing at work.
*USB/ PS2:*USB
*KRO:*Not picky on this.
*Macro keys:* Could be useful, but not necessary.
*Media keys:* Again, not picky on this either.
*Layout:* Typical qwerty board.
**Noise level:* Low
**Tactility:* Yes
**Stiffness:* Not too sure what I would like here, I will be typing pretty close to 8 hours a day. I do not want fatigue to be an issue.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeymac17*
> 
> I currently own a SteelSeries 6gv2 (which I believe has Mx blacks) that I am using at home for my gaming PC. I am looking for a keyboard to use at work, I work in a very open office doing call support.
> 
> *Location:*Missouri, USA
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None.
> *Price:*under $70
> *Backlighting:*No
> *Size:* Full sized, MUST HAVE TK!
> *Use:* Typing at work.
> *USB/ PS2:*USB
> *KRO:*Not picky on this.
> *Macro keys:* Could be useful, but not necessary.
> *Media keys:* Again, not picky on this either.
> *Layout:* Typical qwerty board.
> **Noise level:* Low
> **Tactility:* Yes
> **Stiffness:* Not too sure what I would like here, I will be typing pretty close to 8 hours a day. I do not want fatigue to be an issue.


Well, since you want tactility but you work in an open office and can't have loud, clicky keys like greens or blues, I think you're left with MX Browns. However, it might be tough finding a full size mechanical keyboard for under $70. Maybe a Rosewill or look for Cooler Master that's on sale.
This is the keyboard, but you might have to wait for a sale--if one even happens:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129022

So that's all I got. Hopefully one of the keyboard Gods with more knowledge than I will chime in and offer a more affordable solution


----------



## d-block

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky Shine 3, Max Keyboard Knighthawk X7
Price: $150 or under
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, white
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Fullsize
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Typing and gaming
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: Not important
Macro keys (yes/ no): No
Media keys (yes/ no): Doesn't matter
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Cherry Blue
*Noise level (high/low): Doesn't matter
*Tactility (yes/ no): Yes
*Stiffness (high/ low): High

So far I'm leaning towards the knighthawk x7. I also really like the das keyboards but couldn't find one that was backlit, and that's a must have for me. Suggestions?


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeymac17*
> 
> I currently own a SteelSeries 6gv2 (which I believe has Mx blacks) that I am using at home for my gaming PC. I am looking for a keyboard to use at work, I work in a very open office doing call support.
> 
> *Location:*Missouri, USA
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None.
> *Price:*under $70
> *Backlighting:*No
> *Size:* Full sized, MUST HAVE TK!
> *Use:* Typing at work.
> *USB/ PS2:*USB
> *KRO:*Not picky on this.
> *Macro keys:* Could be useful, but not necessary.
> *Media keys:* Again, not picky on this either.
> *Layout:* Typical qwerty board.
> **Noise level:* Low
> **Tactility:* Yes
> **Stiffness:* Not too sure what I would like here, I will be typing pretty close to 8 hours a day. I do not want fatigue to be an issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Well, since you want tactility but you work in an open office and can't have loud, clicky keys like greens or blues, I think you're left with MX Browns. However, it might be tough finding a full size mechanical keyboard for under $70. Maybe a Rosewill or look for Cooler Master that's on sale.
> This is the keyboard, but you might have to wait for a sale--if one even happens:
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129022
> 
> So that's all I got. Hopefully one of the keyboard Gods with more knowledge than I will chime in and offer a more affordable solution


Rosewill RK-9000: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201042

Right now on sale for $69.99 (with free shipping??). Hard to find a better full-size board for that price. They're supposed to be at least moderately solid boards. Not the best, but not completely bottom of the barrel either.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky Shine 3, Max Keyboard Knighthawk X7
> Price: $150 or under
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, white
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Fullsize
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Typing and gaming
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO: Not important
> Macro keys (yes/ no): No
> Media keys (yes/ no): Doesn't matter
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Cherry Blue
> *Noise level (high/low): Doesn't matter
> *Tactility (yes/ no): Yes
> *Stiffness (high/ low): High
> 
> So far I'm leaning towards the knighthawk x7. I also really like the das keyboards but couldn't find one that was backlit, and that's a must have for me. Suggestions?


Nighthawk is a solid choice for a board -- I have the x8 (browns) and I love it. Only thing I wish I'd known about it before I bought it is that it has a non-standard bottom row, so a lot of aftermarket key sets won't fit properly on it. The Ducky has a standard bottom row, so it's easier to find keycaps for.

However, most aftermarket caps won't work properly with backlighting, which is a big selling point of the board. In that case, I wouldn't have much to worry about.

Off the top of my head, I can't think of any other boards that fit your criteria, so rest assured that either of those boards would be a great pick.


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Nighthawk is a solid choice for a board -- I have the x8 (browns) and I love it. Only thing I wish I'd known about it before I bought it is that it has a non-standard bottom row, so a lot of aftermarket key sets won't fit properly on it. The Ducky has a standard bottom row, so it's easier to find keycaps for.
> 
> However, most aftermarket caps won't work properly with backlighting, which is a big selling point of the board. In that case, I wouldn't have much to worry about.
> 
> Off the top of my head, I can't think of any other boards that fit your criteria, so rest assured that either of those boards would be a great pick.


If you had to choose between the two, which would you pick?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Only thing I wish I'd known about it before I bought it is that it has a non-standard bottom row, so a lot of aftermarket key sets won't fit properly on it. The Ducky has a standard bottom row, so it's easier to find keycaps for.
> 
> However, most aftermarket caps won't work properly with backlighting, which is a big selling point of the board. In that case, I wouldn't have much to worry about.
> 
> Off the top of my head, I can't think of any other boards that fit your criteria, so rest assured that either of those boards would be a great pick.


Just so everyone knows, the Recommended Keyboard thread now lists which of the recommended boards have standard/ non-standard layouts.









To mikeymac17, the Rosewill is a decent enough board, although the connectors they use aren't known to be the best.

To d-block, I'd personally go with the Shine 3 (and I did, the one I ordered is still on the way though).


----------



## d-block

Went with the Ducky. Thanks guys!


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> If you had to choose between the two, which would you pick?


Personally, I went with the Nighthawk over the Shine II. If I were to choose again, I might go for the Shine III, if only for the reactive lighting mode. In my mind though, the two boards are similar enough that it would come down to price and personal aesthetic appeal. You're the one who gets to use it, so pick the one you'd prefer to see on your desk.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Only thing I wish I'd known about it before I bought it is that it has a non-standard bottom row, so a lot of aftermarket key sets won't fit properly on it. The Ducky has a standard bottom row, so it's easier to find keycaps for.
> 
> However, most aftermarket caps won't work properly with backlighting, which is a big selling point of the board. In that case, I wouldn't have much to worry about.
> 
> Off the top of my head, I can't think of any other boards that fit your criteria, so rest assured that either of those boards would be a great pick.
> 
> 
> 
> Just so everyone knows, the Recommended Keyboard thread now lists which of the recommended boards have standard/ non-standard layouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To mikeymac17, the Rosewill is a decent enough board, although the connectors they use aren't known to be the best.
> 
> To d-block, I'd personally go with the Shine 3 (and I did, the one I ordered is still on the way though).
Click to expand...

Nice! What switch type?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Nice! What switch type?


MX Blacks with green backlighting.


----------



## Radmanhs

*Location:us*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:n/a*
*Price:Under $80*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):Yes (blue)*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):Full (removable num pad?) - not required, but a plus*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):typing*
*USB/ PS2:usb*
*KRO:yes*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):no*
*Media keys (yes/ no):no*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):us*
*Switch type : Cherry mx blue*


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> 
> *Location:us*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:n/a*
> *Price:Under $80*
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):Yes (blue)*
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):Full (removable num pad?) - not required, but a plus*
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):typing*
> *USB/ PS2:usb*
> *KRO:yes*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):no*
> *Media keys (yes/ no):no*
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):us*
> *Switch type : Cherry mx blue*


You will have some trouble finding the stuff you want under $80, but using your requirements, this is the closest I found CM Storm QuickFire TK


----------



## Radmanhs

ok, it doesnt HAVE to be under 80, just not like filco price i guess lol


----------



## Radmanhs

ok, i dont like the numpad arrow combo, what else is there?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> ok, i dont like the numpad arrow combo, what else is there?


If you're willing to spend a little more, the Ducky Zero Shine would be a good choice.


----------



## Radmanhs

have you guys heard of tiger imports? that seems to be the only place i can get that ducky


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> have you guys heard of tiger imports? that seems to be the only place i can get that ducky


Yes, they are reputable.


----------



## MoPs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoPs*
> 
> Location: Argentina (will buy it in usa , amazon)
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: i liked the sidewinder x4
> Price: <100
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):full size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): games(fps/lol), and typing
> USB/ PS2: what ever is best (i think ps2 is best for what i read earlier in another thread)
> KRO: yes, 3/4
> Macro keys (yes/ no): yes
> Media keys (yes/ no): i dont care
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): dont care
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): (i think brown but i am noob in this matter)
> *Noise level (high/low): low if possible
> *Tactility (yes/ no): yes (i think, i dont fully understand the question)
> *Stiffness (high/ low): medium if possible
> 
> ps: i am currently using a4tech x7 g800 http://www.x7.cn/en/images/products/active%20view/G800-1.jpg . i would like something less stiffer and if possible a LITTLE less high kyes.


any advice ?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoPs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MoPs*
> 
> Location: Argentina (will buy it in usa , amazon)
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: i liked the sidewinder x4
> Price: <100
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):full size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): games(fps/lol), and typing
> USB/ PS2: what ever is best (i think ps2 is best for what i read earlier in another thread)
> KRO: yes, 3/4
> Macro keys (yes/ no): yes
> Media keys (yes/ no): i dont care
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): dont care
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): (i think brown but i am noob in this matter)
> *Noise level (high/low): low if possible
> *Tactility (yes/ no): yes (i think, i dont fully understand the question)
> *Stiffness (high/ low): medium if possible
> 
> ps: i am currently using a4tech x7 g800 http://www.x7.cn/en/images/products/active%20view/G800-1.jpg . i would like something less stiffer and if possible a LITTLE less high kyes.
> 
> 
> 
> any advice ?
Click to expand...

Finding a board with macro keys for <$100 is difficult, you might be able to find a CM Storm Trigger at that price (or close to it) though.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoPs*
> 
> any advice ?


You want a full size backlit board with MX browns and macro keys for under $100.

Brown is a decent pick for a first mechanical board, and is a decent all-around switch. Lots of people don't like them after trying other kinds of switches, but really any switch will be a step up from the dome keyboard you're using now.

PS/2 is slightly 'better' in that it's interrupt based rather than polling based, but USB connections aren't _bad_, so that's less of a consideration than switch type or the other features that have more of an impact on the day-to-day use of the board.

Are you limited to what's on Amazon, or are other US stores like Newegg also options?

I'll have a look on Amazon and see what fits those criteria.

E: Can't find anything on Amazon that matches exactly. Storm trigger with MX browns is crazy expensive on Amazon. I'd suggest a Quick Fire Pro at that point, combined with macro software such as autohotkey.

If you're able to order from Newegg, you could get a refurb G710+ for 100, which hits all your key points:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126346


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> have you guys heard of tiger imports? that seems to be the only place i can get that ducky


As Paradigm said, tiger imports is fine.

Also check out NCIX (though I'm not sure of the shipping to the U.S. from Canada)

http://www.ncix.com/vendors.php/4689/Ducky/


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Currently I have an IBM Model M, the black one with the little red mouse thing on it. I really like the keyboard. I can type fast but double tapping can get annoying at times. I love the tactile feel and the audible click. The keyboard is too big. I play most games with a lower mouse sensitivity, like 1.5 - 2" to 90 degrees of rotation, because of this I tend to smack my mouse against the keyboard.

Things I like:

It's loud
Tactile
Requires some force to push the keys.
It's heavy and doesn't move too much on my desk
Stretchy cord (like an old phone cord)
PS/2
Things I don't like:

Not TKL
Key press and release are not at the same position.
Key blocking. A & S block Z, S & D block X, etc.
What I'm looking for is a ten key less keyboard that has a strong feeling or click when the key engages. The IBM is the only mechanical keyboard I've owned, and I don't know anyone who has a mach keyboard I could try. I would try to get an IBM space saver but it will still have the key blocking issue.

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* NA
*Price:* < $100
*Backlighting:* NO!
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL, standard layout
*Use:* Gaming, typing, programming, rage punching
*USB/ PS2:* Either
*KRO:* NKRO
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Either
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Either
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* No reds or blacks.
**Noise level (high/low):* Loud keys are nice, but any noise level will do.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* High


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Currently I have an IBM Model M, the black one with the little red mouse thing on it. I really like the keyboard. I can type fast but double tapping can get annoying at times. I love the tactile feel and the audible click. The keyboard is too big. I play most games with a lower mouse sensitivity, like 1.5 - 2" to 90 degrees of rotation, because of this I tend to smack my mouse against the keyboard.
> 
> Things I like:
> 
> It's loud
> Tactile
> Requires some force to push the keys.
> It's heavy and doesn't move too much on my desk
> Stretchy cord (like an old phone cord)
> PS/2
> Things I don't like:
> 
> Not TKL
> Key press and release are not at the same position.
> Key blocking. A & S block Z, S & D block X, etc.
> What I'm looking for is a ten key less keyboard that has a strong feeling or click when the key engages. The IBM is the only mechanical keyboard I've owned, and I don't know anyone who has a mach keyboard I could try. I would try to get an IBM space saver but it will still have the key blocking issue.
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* NA
> *Price:* < $100
> *Backlighting:* NO!
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL, standard layout
> *Use:* Gaming, typing, programming, rage punching
> *USB/ PS2:* Either
> *KRO:* NKRO
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Either
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Either
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* No reds or blacks.
> **Noise level (high/low):* Loud keys are nice, but any noise level will do.
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* High


I'd suggest a CM Storm QuickFire Rapid with MX Blues, it's got great build quality (almost on par with a $150+ Filco MJ2) and the MX Blues make a decent amount of noise when typing due to the tactile click. If you'd like a heavier switch with a tactile click, you could consider the CM Storm QuickFire Rapid with MX Greens, however it's temporarily out of stock and slightly over budget.


----------



## dman811

I know I posted earlier inquiring a MX Brown keyboard, but now that I really listen to my Sidewinder X4 I realize that it is a fairly clicky keyboard, but are MX Blues really audible or is it not too loud? Also is it a lot heavier than the MX Browns? So I guess I will post another suggestion request.


*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky DK9008 Shine 3 White LED, Cooler Master QuickFire TK, Ducky DK9008S, Gigabyte Aivia Osmium (don't really like the last option, just the media keys and the macros might be nice.
*Price:* N/A
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes if white, otherwise no
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Fullsize or like the Cooler Master Storm TK where they combine the numpad and arrow keys
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* gaming (40), typing (20), other (incl. photo editing, video editing, 3D rendering, 40)
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Yes
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Either
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Would be nice, but not REALLY important
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Blue or MX Brown not sure which
**Noise level (high/low):* Medium
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes, and a medium volume clicky
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low-med


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I know I posted earlier inquiring a MX Brown keyboard, but now that I really listen to my Sidewinder X4 I realize that it is a fairly clicky keyboard, but are MX Blues really audible or is it not too loud? Also is it a lot heavier than the MX Browns? So I guess I will post another suggestion request.
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky DK9008 Shine 3 White LED, Cooler Master QuickFire TK, Ducky DK9008S, Gigabyte Aivia Osmium (don't really like the last option, just the media keys and the macros might be nice.
> *Price:* N/A
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes if white, otherwise no
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Fullsize or like the Cooler Master Storm TK where they combine the numpad and arrow keys
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* gaming (40), typing (20), other (incl. photo editing, video editing, 3D rendering, 40)
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* Yes
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Either
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Would be nice, but not REALLY important
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Blue or MX Brown not sure which
> **Noise level (high/low):* Medium
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes, and a medium volume clicky
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low-med


The Ducky Shine 3 is a good choice, I expect you'd like MX Blues, you can get an idea of how they will sound from this video:






As for the clicky sound on your Sidewinder X4, I expect that is the sound of you bottoming out key rather than an actual click, unless it makes a click before the key hits the bottom of the travel?


----------



## dman811

Blues with the O-ring mod sound awesome! And yes the clicky sound of my Sidewinder is it bottoming out, which with laptop keys like the Sidewinder is really easy, Blues with O-rings are pretty much the same noise level though.


----------



## Darwus

Hey,
I hope you have some time to help me to decide.

*Location:* Germany
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://geizhals.de/?cat=kb&xf=424_mechanische+Tastatur#xf_top ; www.amazon.de ; www.getdigital.de
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* QPad MK-50 (70€), Tesoro G1N (70€), Quickfire XT (90€), Ducky Zero (100€)
*Price:* <100€
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* don't need it
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* I'd love to have TKL, but the only option with MX Blue is Filco,way too expensive








*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* RTS, FPS, programming, typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* at least more than 2, like my Cherry G80 ^^
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* don't need it
*Media keys (yes/ no):* don't need it
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ISO - DE , QWERTZ
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I tried blue, red, black, clears and browns. I LOVE blues.
I tried the Quickfire Rapid with MX red and I loved it, but I really could not get into typing with reds.
Therefore I would not ask you for help, if i could get this keyboard with MX Blue - it would be perfect.
The only alternative would be the Filco TKL for 170€, which is unfortunately way too expensive.

Best Regards,
Konrad

p.s.:
Excuse me for my bad English skills :O


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darwus*
> 
> Hey,
> I hope you have some time to help me to decide.
> 
> *Location:* Germany
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://geizhals.de/?cat=kb&xf=424_mechanische+Tastatur#xf_top ; www.amazon.de ; www.getdigital.de
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* QPad MK-50 (70€), Tesoro G1N (70€), Quickfire XT (90€), Ducky Zero (100€)
> *Price:* <100€
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* don't need it
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* I'd love to have TKL, but the only option with MX Blue is Filco,way too expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* RTS, FPS, programming, typing
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* at least more than 2, like my Cherry G80 ^^
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* don't need it
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* don't need it
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ISO - DE , QWERTZ
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I tried blue, red, black, clears and browns. I LOVE blues.
> I tried the Quickfire Rapid with MX red and I loved it, but I really could not get into typing with reds.
> Therefore I would not ask you for help, if i could get this keyboard with MX Blue - it would be perfect.
> The only alternative would be the Filco TKL for 170€, which is unfortunately way too expensive.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Konrad
> 
> p.s.:
> Excuse me for my bad English skills :O


The QuickFire XT is a great choice of board, as you seem to like TKL I would've suggested a QuickFire Rapid, but I can't seem to find one with DE-ISO in your budget.


----------



## Darwus

Thanks for you response.
What would be the second best choice?
My local shop sells the QF XT for about 120€ and the listed shops at geizhals doesn't seem trustworthy - at least I had bad experience with Alternate. T.T


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darwus*
> 
> Thanks for you response.
> What would be the second best choice?
> My local shop sells the QF XT for about 120€ and the listed shops at geizhals doesn't seem trustworthy - at least I had bad experience with Alternate. T.T


In my opinion, considering how well the XT fits your requirements, there isn't a second best choice, the XT is a very good board at an even better price bracket.


----------



## nathantreid

I'm looking for a new keyboard and am hoping to avail myself of your wisdom. At this point, the closest match to my requirements that I've found is the Keycool 87, which I can't find in stock so far. There's also the Keycool 87II, but so far I've only seen that with a purple backlight. I'm leery of the purple since blue LEDs hurt my eyes.

TKL is very important to me as the full size doesn't fit well for me when going between mousing and 2 hands.
Thanks!

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Keycool 87
*Price:* Up to $150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, red preferred for low-light conditions.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* gaming, programming
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* 6
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Nice to have
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* reds


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathantreid*
> 
> I'm looking for a new keyboard and am hoping to avail myself of your wisdom. At this point, the closest match to my requirements that I've found is the Keycool 87, which I can't find in stock so far. There's also the Keycool 87II, but so far I've only seen that with a purple backlight. I'm leery of the purple since blue LEDs hurt my eyes.
> 
> TKL is very important to me as the full size doesn't fit well for me when going between mousing and 2 hands.
> Thanks!
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Keycool 87
> *Price:* Up to $150
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, red preferred for low-light conditions.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* gaming, programming
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* 6
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Nice to have
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* reds


CM QuickFire TK? It's in the TKL size but has the arrow keys and home cluster merged with the right number cluster.

There is a version with MX Reds and red backlighting and it has a media key layer in the F row.


----------



## nathantreid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> CM QuickFire TK? It's in the TKL size but has the arrow keys and home cluster merged with the right number cluster.
> 
> There is a version with MX Reds and red backlighting and it has a media key layer in the F row.


You may be my new hero - I thought they had left off the arrow keys, now I see the merge and I really like the look of it!

Thanks!


----------



## allenottawa

Location: Canada
Currently thinking about: Das Model S
Price: <$150
Backlight: No
Size: Full
Use: Typing and programming
Interface: preferably USB
KRO: Average
Macro keys: No
Media Key: No
Layout: Any Latin based keyboard
Switch type: MX Blue
Noise level: Doesn't matter
Tactility: Doesn't matter
Stiffness: High

Odd request: blank keys and some extra keys I can map to custom things.

Thanks!


----------



## chrisguitar

How are the Ducky Shine 3's?

Any reports on dead LED's? if not I'm going to buy the Shine 3 with Blue LED and Cherry MX Blue's for Christmas.


----------



## look

*Location:* USA
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Nothing really. I like the simplicity of the CMStorm Quickfire Rapid but that font is weird
*Price:* Preferably ~$80 but price isn't too much of a concern. No higher than $150 or so, I guess.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not necessary, would be convenient if there's a model that allows you to turn them off and on though.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL, don't need a numpad
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing and games. I don't need a "gaming" keyboard with fancier WASD keys or anything; that looks horrible to me.
*USB/ PS2:* Preferably both, but it doesn't matter much.
*KRO:* As high as possible, but I doubt I'd ever, ever need more than 5 or 6 anyway. Pretty sure this isn't an issue with PS2 anyway.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not really necessary
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Would be nice to have, not a requirement though
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Standard qwerty
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I think I've decided to get Browns
Kind of looking for multiple options to look through myself


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *look*
> 
> 
> *Location:* USA
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Nothing really. I like the simplicity of the CMStorm Quickfire Rapid but that font is weird
> *Price:* Preferably ~$80 but price isn't too much of a concern. No higher than $150 or so, I guess.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not necessary, would be convenient if there's a model that allows you to turn them off and on though.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL, don't need a numpad
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing and games. I don't need a "gaming" keyboard with fancier WASD keys or anything; that looks horrible to me.
> *USB/ PS2:* Preferably both, but it doesn't matter much.
> *KRO:* As high as possible, but I doubt I'd ever, ever need more than 5 or 6 anyway. Pretty sure this isn't an issue with PS2 anyway.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not really necessary
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Would be nice to have, not a requirement though
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Standard qwerty
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I think I've decided to get Browns
> Kind of looking for multiple options to look through myself


The QuickFire Rapid is a great board, and if you like it then I wouldn't be dissuaded from it because of the font, you could get the board and a nice set of PBT keycaps for way under $150.

Failing that, you could get the Filco Majestouch-2, the price is significantly higher than the QuickFire Rapid and it's only better in a few respects, but it has less gamer-y font on the keycaps if you'd prefer to just keep stock keycaps for now.


----------



## Jixr

or check the QFR-Stealth edition, they are really nice and clean looking, have one myself.


----------



## look

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The QuickFire Rapid is a great board, and if you like it then I wouldn't be dissuaded from it because of the font, you could get the board and a nice set of PBT keycaps for way under $150.
> 
> Failing that, you could get the Filco Majestouch-2, the price is significantly higher than the QuickFire Rapid and it's only better in a few respects, but it has less gamer-y font on the keycaps if you'd prefer to just keep stock keycaps for now.


That's a good point. I'd be open to switching the caps and the Rapid looks really solid otherwise. What's the best place to get those online?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *look*
> 
> That's a good point. I'd be open to switching the caps and the Rapid looks really solid otherwise. What's the best place to get those online?


For PBT keycaps, unless you've got a Geekhack account I'd suggest one of the sellers such as geek_feng on eBay.

If you're content with ABS (gets shiny quicker), then I'd suggest www.WASDkeyboards.com, www.qwerkeys.co.uk or www.maxkeyboard.com.


----------



## look

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> For PBT keycaps, unless you've got a Geekhack account I'd suggest one of the sellers such as geek_feng on eBay.
> 
> If you're content with ABS (gets shiny quicker), then I'd suggest www.WASDkeyboards.com, www.qwerkeys.co.uk or www.maxkeyboard.com.


Cool, thanks for the help! Just ordered my Quickfire Rapid, and I'm looking around for new keycaps.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *look*
> 
> Cool, thanks for the help! Just ordered my Quickfire Rapid, and I'm looking around for new keycaps.


Awesome, hope you'll like it.


----------



## calvinbui

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Quickfire TK, Ducky Shine 3 TKL
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, definitely
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Programming/Typing. A little gaming but nothing more than WASD etc.
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* NKRO
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Optional
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blue


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calvinbui*
> 
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Quickfire TK, Ducky Shine 3 TKL
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, definitely
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Programming/Typing. A little gaming but nothing more than WASD etc.
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* NKRO
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Optional
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blue


Ducky Shine III is a good choice if you can afford it -- good build quality and such. I don't know much at all about the TK in terms of build quality, but one thing I'm sure you already know is that it's not really a true tenkeyless board, but a hybrid board with the number pad and the arrow key cluster merged into one. Not much different from most TKL boards, but it takes a bit of getting used to I've been told.

I actually don't know of many other TKL backlit boards on the market. Corsair might have one? WASD Code is backlit, if it's even in stock. However, rest assured that the Ducky will be a good pick.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> WASD Code is backlit, if it's even in stock. However, rest assured that the Ducky will be a good pick.


Apparently more are coming in "early Jan 2014" as of the last update, however they will have MX Greens instead of what the previous run had.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Apparently more are coming in "early Jan 2014" as of the last update, however they will have MX Greens instead of what the previous run had.


The previous run had clears. I thought I had read that they were releasing multiple non-clear switch types for this run (including blues), but maybe I was misinformed or simply misread. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> The previous run had clears. I thought I had read that they were releasing multiple non-clear switch types for this run (including blues), but maybe I was misinformed or simply misread. Thanks for the clarification.


Aha, I see where it could have occurred: September's update stated there would be Blue, Brown, and Green choices, but November's update just said Greens with 40A-L orings for early January 2014. Now I'm curious which one it is myself.

~~~~~
Since I'm in the market for another keyboard (or two >.>;







, I might as well ask for a few recommendations myself

First keyboard... Replacement/secondary gaming keyboard. I'm changing my desk in the near future (cold war era military desk to a Yorkville SD01), and while my current G710+ is one I like, the SD01's keyboard tray might not necessarily allow for a G710+ and my M95 with the size of mouse pad I like. I was contemplating the Razer Orbweaver but at it's cost I might as well just get a full fledged keyboard, not to mention I don't like the green backlighting and there are too many complaints about Synapse 2.0.

*Location:* Canada, but don't have too much of an issue ordering from US stores provided they ship FedEx
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* MemoryExpress and NCIX come to mind.
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Shine III, Code Keyboards TKL
*Price:* $150-200 USD
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* I prefer backlit keyboards, even if I don't necessarily look at them that often while typing. I'm definitely enjoying the white backlight on my G710+ though. No blue backlighting as I've had problems with previous keyboards causing immediate eyestrain (photo sensitivity, gotta love it).
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Tenkeyless
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, typing (be it messengers, or actual stories), possible programming
*USB/ PS2:* Preference for USB
*KRO:* Good enough for FPS and MMO usage.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* I don't use the ones on my G710+, so macro keys aren't really a necessity
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Play/pause, stop, previous/next tracks would be nice to have, even if hidden under a shift layer. Volume roller on my current keyboard will become redundant with the new desk since my Scarlett 18i20's controls will be sitting right in front of me instead of a few feet away
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US 87 key
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blue or green. Brown's nice, but I absolutely ~LOVE~ the click that's in my spouse's 2013 Black Widow Ultimate
Second keyboard...

*Location:* Canada, but don't have too much of an issue ordering from US stores provided they ship FedEx.
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* MemoryExpress and NCIX come to mind.
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Max Keyboards Blackbird, WASD 87key (if coloured keycaps are readable in low lighting), Code 87key, Ducky Shine III
*Price:* $125-175 USD
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Required due to low lighting and hasty or potentially sloppy typing. White, orange (slight preference), or red backlighting
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Ten keyless
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Dedicated keyboard for use with Traktor Scratch Pro. Specific uses will be keyboard shortcuts, as well as hastily typing in track name searches.
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Good enough for hasty/panicked typing. Sometimes I can be either forgetful or unable to pick the next track in a timely manner... ^_^;;;
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary at all
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No need
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US 87 key
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blue or green
Edited for easier reading. Sorry about that CynicalUnicorn!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

GAH! The line spacing! My eyes!









Try your spouse's keyboard out. If it feels too light, then you'll probably want Greens. I get some finger strain when gaming on my Black QFR, though I'm also pressing way too hard and am bottoming out. Just make sure you know you want the extra weight before committing. The Code keyboard, if it indeed comes with Greens, would not be a bad option. WASD makes nice keyboards, though not many people have them because they're a bit pricey. I think you'll be fine with a couple Duckies or Codes. Green or Blue, whichever suits you best.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> GAH! The line spacing! My eyes!


Whoops, sorry about that, looks like I copied the bare text version instead of the nice pre-coded one that Paradigm84 wrote out. My bad on that one. I've gone and cleaned it up, so hopefully it's easier to read now









When it comes to weight, I'll admit I don't mind how my current keyboard feels, although at times it seems to feel a tad too light, but I'm not certain if that feeling of it being "light" is due to the lack of full fledged feeback or not (the bump on the browns is okay, but nowhere near as prominent as on my spouse's Razer). About the only thing I don't seem to like about the spouse's keyboard is, well... The green backlighting.

If I do go with a keyboard from WASD, I'll more than likely order a sampler kit from them first to get a look at how their coloured keycaps are, and then turn the backlighting completely off on my G710+ to see if backlighting is a critical thing to me, or if it's just the aesthetics I like. For a desktop keyboard, it probably isn't that big of a deal given that I took one look at the translucent side printed keycap set that Max Keyboards offers and went ooooh, that would look AWESOME on my G710+! Given that about the only time I look at the keyboard is when I put my hands on it odds are backlighting is more of an aesthetics thing to me, but I do like the extra little things here and there.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> For a desktop keyboard, it probably isn't that big of a deal given that I took one look at the translucent side printed keycap set that Max Keyboards offers and went ooooh, that would look AWESOME on my G710+!


That set is the absolute best set I have ever seen. Love it unconditionally









It looks great on my Nighthawk x8, I'm sure it would look just as lovely on any other backlit board.


----------



## unseen0

*Location:* The Netherlands
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://tweakers.net/categorie/530/toetsenborden/producten/
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* No
*Price:* Low as possible
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, any color
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Regular size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Allround, gaming/typing.
*USB/ PS2:* Not sure what the cons/pros on both are.
*KRO:* KRO ? < don't know what this is
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No, but would be a plus
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No, but don't mind if they are on.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US (that's what mine says in Windows)
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* LOW!
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes, some feel is okay








**Stiffness (high/ low):* low / in between.
*edit*
One thing i would like, if it is possible.
Right now whenever i walk in a game with multiple buttons pressed, say: W,S, and Shift. Any other button i press won't work.
This is mostly in the way when using Capslock to chat on Teamspeak.
Any keyboard that can do more then 3-4 buttons? not even sure how many i press at those times.


----------



## Jixr

if you could, i recomend a Cooler Master Quick Fire Raid in mx browns. ( runs about $70 US ) or for a full size with the number pad, the Quickfire XT ( both are not backlit though )

Pretty much the go-to keyboard for bang for the buck, and a great starter keyboard.

Note KRO = Key roll over, and basically all mechanical keyboards have N key roll over, which as you described at the end, will allow you to push as many keys as you want at one time.
So you won't have any problems with a keyboard with N-key roll over.


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd consider the Ducky Zero Shine.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

PS/2 allows N-key by default, while USB needs to emulate it or be specially designed. For example, one keyboard may appear as three devices. USB can be plugged in at any time while PS/2 needs to be there at boot. If it disconnects, you need to reboot. It's annoying. I'm using USB for convenience at this point since both of mine are 6-key rollover (at least I think) and I've had issues with PS/2 when exiting sleep mode.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> PS/2 allows N-key by default, while USB needs to emulate it or be specially designed. For example, one keyboard may appear as three devices. USB can be plugged in at any time while PS/2 needs to be there at boot. If it disconnects, you need to reboot. It's annoying. I'm using USB for convenience at this point since both of mine are 6-key rollover (at least I think) and I've had issues with PS/2 when exiting sleep mode.


Also of note is that 6 key rollover is the worst-case scenario, and usually doesn't include modifier keys (i.e. shift, ctrl). So a board with 6 key rollover could possibly handle 10 keys, as long as they were the right ten keys.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

And usually the so-called anti-ghosting technology allows more. PS/2 is the simplest way for N-KRO, but USB can do so too. Most keyboards have an option for either as long as you have the right adapter.


----------



## unseen0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> if you could, i recomend a Cooler Master Quick Fire Raid in mx browns. ( runs about $70 US ) or for a full size with the number pad, the Quickfire XT ( both are not backlit though )
> 
> Pretty much the go-to keyboard for bang for the buck, and a great starter keyboard.
> 
> Note KRO = Key roll over, and basically all mechanical keyboards have N key roll over, which as you described at the end, will allow you to push as many keys as you want at one time.
> So you won't have any problems with a keyboard with N-key roll over.


That seems like a nice keyboard. It's about €60,- in my country. I was kind of hoping for less.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd consider the Ducky Zero Shine.


Is that a new one? as it says "to be expected" on the website i check.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> PS/2 allows N-key by default, while USB needs to emulate it or be specially designed. For example, one keyboard may appear as three devices. USB can be plugged in at any time while PS/2 needs to be there at boot. If it disconnects, you need to reboot. It's annoying. I'm using USB for convenience at this point since both of mine are 6-key rollover (at least I think) and I've had issues with PS/2 when exiting sleep mode.


Never knew this at all. I guess USB is the way to go for me









However, Would there be any keyboard for less then €60,- that suits me?
Keep in mind, i come from a €10,- logitech standard thingy. If the keyboard has backlight, is silent and has KRO for about 4-5 keys, i'm golden


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unseen0*
> 
> Is that a new one? as it says "to be expected" on the website i check.


Not particularly new, no, it just takes a little longer for a company like Ducky to distribute their stuff compared to some of the bigger name companies like Cooler Master or Razer.


----------



## unseen0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Not particularly new, no, it just takes a little longer for a company like Ducky to distribute their stuff compared to some of the bigger name companies like Cooler Master or Razer.


Any idea on it's price tag?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unseen0*
> 
> Any idea on it's price tag?


It's around 100GBP here, so maybe 120 euros there or slightly less.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> PS/2 allows N-key by default, while USB needs to emulate it or be specially designed. For example, one keyboard may appear as three devices. *USB can be plugged in at any time while PS/2 needs to be there at boot. If it disconnects, you need to reboot. It's annoying.* I'm using USB for convenience at this point since both of mine are 6-key rollover (at least I think) and I've had issues with PS/2 when exiting sleep mode.


False.

I mean, you might have had issues with hit, but I have my Filco plugged in via PS/2, and the connection is pretty loose--it's become disconnected multiple times, and I've only had to plug it back in. I've never had to re-boot to get it to work, nor have I had issues coming out of sleep.

That isn't to say some people haven't had this issues as the horsie obviously has, but it's not like that is standard behaviour for PS/2 connections.


----------



## unseen0

Could i get another yet simple suggestion?

I own this keyboard and love it http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/271364/logitech-k120-(internationaal).html
I want one that is like that, but with backlight and one that allows me to press W, S, Shift and Capslock at the same time. and i prefer quiet.
As cheap as can be.


----------



## Paradigm84

If you don't mind non-mechanical, a Logitech G105?


----------



## unseen0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you don't mind non-mechanical, a Logitech G105?


The CM Storm QuickFire XT is 4 euro's more









Anything cheaper out there? or am i really gonna have to spend 55+ ?


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i don't know of any cheaper mechs that are worth recomending. there are some ones you can get from chinese sites, but you may have to deal with custom fee's, importation taxes, and etc depending on your country.


----------



## unseen0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, i don't know of any cheaper mechs that are worth recomending. there are some ones you can get from chinese sites, but you may have to deal with custom fee's, importation taxes, and etc depending on your country.


I've just checked my keyboards, and both of the ones i own are Non-mechanical ones.
The non mechanical ones seem to be more silent am i right?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Typically. Rubber dome keyboards have a sheet of rubber domes (obviously) with a small piece of conductive material on the bottom. When it collapses and hits a PCB, it completes a circuit and sends a signal. It's quiet because it's, well, rubber, and rubber is good at absorbing impact.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unseen0*
> 
> I've just checked my keyboards, and both of the ones i own are Non-mechanical ones.
> The non mechanical ones seem to be more silent am i right?


Yes, pleb rubber dome (non-mechanical) keyboards are going to be quieter than mechanical switches.

That being said, how loud mechanicals are really does depend on how you type, and what switch type you buy (blues, browns, reds, etc.).

Clicky switches like MX Blues are meant to make an audible click when they are triggered, so they are louder. Keys like reds and browns lack that click, so they are quieter.
As far as how you type affecting how loud they are, mechanical switches have an actuation point before the key is fully depressed. This means that if you don't "bottom out" the keys when typing--meaning you don't press keys fully to the bottom of the board--you can type much more quietly. That comes with practice however, as pretty much everyone bottoms out keys when they first get them. You can also put o-rings between the keycap and the switch stem (cheap super easy mod) to deaden the sound even more. Some boards, like the Logitech G710+, come with o-rings already attached and non-clicky switches (MX Browns).

*tldr;* Yes mechanicals are louder than rubber dome boards, but how loud depends on a few factors.


----------



## Jixr

Yes, rubber domes will be quieter than mechanicals ( in general )


----------



## unseen0

Well then a non Mechanical keyboard seems to suit me better.
Any recommendations on those? taking KRO, and backlight into it?


----------



## Jixr

i've no idea, you have to wait for someone else to chime in, i'm only familiar with mechanicals.


----------



## user18

A mech board really is an investment; if you're not interested in spending the kind of cash it would take (or can't afford it), that's not a problem. However, in buying a cheapest of cheap mech, you give up too much of what makes them good investments. At that point you're better off going with a solid rubber dome. The problem with rubber dome recommendations is that most of us don't know a ton about them, and there's significantly more variance from dome to dome (sometimes even within the same board) then ever occurs with mechanical switches.

In this case, you'd probably be best served by going to a site like newegg and doing a search with some filters, to get an idea of the price range a board with your criteria will be in. I don't have a ton of experience in the area, but I believe that looking for a backlight is often a significant added cost to a board, rubber dome or not.

E: A quick search of what I could get local to me comes up with nothing worth buying that meets your specs, rubber dome or not. If I were you, I'd be reconsidering the backlight, as there are many options if that one feature drops. Otherwise, I'd be looking into a solid and relatively affordable mech -- I think a few have already been mentioned. If you do end up going for a mech, I recommend MX browns. They aren't noticeably louder than rubber domes to me or the people around me, but that may be because I'm such an aggressive typist.


----------



## unseen0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> A mech board really is an investment; if you're not interested in spending the kind of cash it would take (or can't afford it), that's not a problem. However, in buying a cheapest of cheap mech, you give up too much of what makes them good investments. At that point you're better off going with a solid rubber dome. The problem with rubber dome recommendations is that most of us don't know a ton about them, and there's significantly more variance from dome to dome (sometimes even within the same board) then ever occurs with mechanical switches.
> 
> In this case, you'd probably be best served by going to a site like newegg and doing a search with some filters, to get an idea of the price range a board with your criteria will be in. I don't have a ton of experience in the area, but I believe that looking for a backlight is often a significant added cost to a board, rubber dome or not.
> 
> E: A quick search of what I could get local to me comes up with nothing worth buying that meets your specs, rubber dome or not. If I were you, I'd be reconsidering the backlight, as there are many options if that one feature drops. Otherwise, I'd be looking into a solid and relatively affordable mech -- I think a few have already been mentioned. If you do end up going for a mech, I recommend MX browns. They aren't noticeably louder than rubber domes to me or the people around me, but that may be because I'm such an aggressive typist.


Interresting approach. I will reconcider the backlight.
As a matter of fact, let me tell you WHY i want a backlighted keyboard, and don't chuckle!

I have a nice ISP monitor that has no screen protection.. it's glossy. Whenever i turn on my desk light, i can't see! well.. i see myself with my headset on, but not my game.
So i figured, why not get a backlighted keyboard, this way i can see both my keys and my game!

LoL, but i will definantly reconcider! thanks!


----------



## Jixr

let me ask you this. do you REALLY have to look down at your keyboard for every.single.key press?

if so, and you live in a cave with no lighting what so ever and your monitor is set to its lowest brightness setting, then a backlit may be for you, otherwise its all novelty.


----------



## Huge Spartan

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* No
*Price:* <60
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* orange
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* really dont care, so just disregard this in search of other features
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming with some typing but moslty gaming
*USB/ PS2:* dont really care again
*KRO:* at least 5 or 6
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
*Media keys (yes/ no):* prefered but not required
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* cherry mx black prefered but can take brown
**Noise level (high/low):* IDC
**Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* yes
i dont know much about keyboards but need one for my gaming PC, thanks for the help!


----------



## Jixr

Ducky Shine 3 with browns. ( i'm pretty sure they have orange LED's ) Blacks are not tactile at all so that conflicts with what you're asking.

OR possibly the BF4 edition of the razor black widow, it has orange LEDs and some BF4 graphics if thats your thing ( mx blues though )

though you can't find a mechanical at your asking price, so there may be some nicer rubber dome options for you.


----------



## unseen0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> let me ask you this. do you REALLY have to look down at your keyboard for every.single.key press?
> 
> if so, and you live in a cave with no lighting what so ever and your monitor is set to its lowest brightness setting, then a backlit may be for you, otherwise its all novelty.


In some games i'm having problems finding the right key. When it's really dark i feel desoriented quickly. I need some keyboard > eye coordination at some points.


----------



## AdamHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huge Spartan*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* No
> *Price:* <60
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* orange
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* really dont care, so just disregard this in search of other features
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming with some typing but moslty gaming
> *USB/ PS2:* dont really care again
> *KRO:* at least 5 or 6
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* prefered but not required
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* cherry mx black prefered but can take brown
> **Noise level (high/low):* IDC
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* yes
> i dont know much about keyboards but need one for my gaming PC, thanks for the help!


Unfortunately, you just won't be able to find a back-lit mechanical keyboard for that price. The absolute cheapest back-lit mech boards are sitting around $80... something like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823162027
Your best bet is to save up some more money (what I'd suggest), or look for a bigger named used/refurbished keyboard.
As far as orange back-light, you've got Ducky Zero http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=82589&vpn=DK2108S-AUSALT&manufacture=Ducky or Razer Battlefield 4 BlackWidow http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823114034... there are others, but these seem to be the cheapest options (still, these are in the $100-$120 price range)


----------



## odin2free

*Location:US*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:Vortex Race Mini, any Ducky Mini*
*Price:Any*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):Yes-Can change later in future, white*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):TKL, Specially compact (i only use wasd, and my arrow keys are not ever used)*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):FPS Gaming, Photoshop, Lightroom, Interwebs*
*USB/ PS2:USB-Prefer wireless bluetooth, but dont think that it is possible with compact tkl*
*KROany)*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):N/A*
*Media keys (yes/ no):Ya*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):Red MX*
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*

Currently have
Logitech k400r -keyboard
logitech m510-mouse

Horrible for gaming, response time on keys is so weak and especially mouse, i just dont feel like im gaming with this equipment (specialy when i have a newer laptop coming in (w230st) Its built for mini gaming but mostly DODs and occasional heavier games but DODS and Photoshops and what have ya

But im looking and learning
Oh and id like to change the keys to incorporate ocn flames and also trying to find stuff related to Stargate, again im researching around and what not just would like to see what you guys find and what not (im willing to pay a pretty price to be happy with my purchase not get half a55ed)


----------



## Paradigm84

The Filco Minila Air has wireless capability via Bluetooth in the 60% size.


----------



## Aparition

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky DK21082
*Price:* <$150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Blue
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming/Typing
*USB/ PS2:*
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Volume controls would be nice
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Browns?
**Noise level (high/low):* low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* more than red
I was going to just pull the trigger on a Ducky Shine 3 with brown switches... but I have not been able to find any in stock in a long time.
The Ducky DK2108S is my only available option that I can find.

Any other boards that might meet that criteria to look at? Full size only please.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unseen0*
> 
> In some games i'm having problems finding the right key. When it's really dark i feel desoriented quickly. I need some keyboard > eye coordination at some points.


You could check out a Steelseries Merc Stealth.
You can get them pretty cheap now, and it's a pretty good board imho.

I had a few keys that were a little loose / wobbly after a while, so it's not the most solid board ever.
That being said, it lasted me 5 years or so, before I spilled a drink on it and wrecked it.
Up until I wrecked it, every key worked, I never had any LED's fail, and no issues with it or the software.

It has a dedicated gaming section for your left hand which I found really nice, and it came with some decent software to allow you to re-assign each key to whatever key press you'd like, had macro buttons, could change between purple, blue, and red, and had three different brightness levels (4 if you count off).

I found the dedicated gaming section helped me avoid accidental key presses of the wrong buttons, and to be fairly comfortable.

I much prefer mech keyboards once I tried them, but for a rubber dome keyboard I really did enjoy it.


----------



## unseen0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> You could check out a Steelseries Merc Stealth.
> You can get them pretty cheap now, and it's a pretty good board imho.
> 
> I had a few keys that were a little loose / wobbly after a while, so it's not the most solid board ever.
> That being said, it lasted me 5 years or so, before I spilled a drink on it and wrecked it.
> Up until I wrecked it, every key worked, I never had any LED's fail, and no issues with it or the software.
> 
> It has a dedicated gaming section for your left hand which I found really nice, and it came with some decent software to allow you to re-assign each key to whatever key press you'd like, had macro buttons, could change between purple, blue, and red, and had three different brightness levels (4 if you count off).
> 
> I found the dedicated gaming section helped me avoid accidental key presses of the wrong buttons, and to be fairly comfortable.
> 
> I much prefer mech keyboards once I tried them, but for a rubber dome keyboard I really did enjoy it.


Thank you for the suggestion! totally different look no that keboard, but i don't mind that. Will look into this!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky DK21082
> *Price:* <$150
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Blue
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming/Typing
> *USB/ PS2:*
> *KRO:*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):*
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Volume controls would be nice
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Browns?
> **Noise level (high/low):* low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* more than red
> I was going to just pull the trigger on a Ducky Shine 3 with brown switches... but I have not been able to find any in stock in a long time.
> 
> The Ducky DK2108S is my only available option that I can find.
> 
> Any other boards that might meet that criteria to look at? Full size only please.


What about a Ducky Shine 3 over a Zero Shine?

EDIT: Apparently I can't read, let me look for one.

EDIT 2: I've been foiled, the MX Brown/ blue backlight version is more popular than expected.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> What about a Ducky Shine 3 over a Zero Shine?
> 
> EDIT: Apparently I can't read, let me look for one.
> 
> EDIT 2: I've been foiled, the MX Brown/ blue backlight version is more popular than expected.


I know







I can wait if the Shine 3 would be preferable over a zero.


----------



## jrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can wait if the Shine 3 would be preferable over a zero.


Pchome has a few Shine3 MX brown blue led, $137.49 + $10 shipping to US from Taiwan.

English keycaps:
http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/DCAH0X-A79343248

English/Chinese keycaps:
http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/DCAH0X-A78927016


----------



## Aparition

Thanks for the find.


----------



## Futan

*Location:* US
*Price:* Preferably under $100. $150 max.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* preferred white or adjustable. but not really required at all
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, typing mostly.
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* indifferent
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* preferred but not required
*Media keys (yes/ no):* indifferent
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Low noise level is important. I also prefer thinner laptop-like keys. I'd probably be willing to sacrifice one for the other but both preferred. So because of that, I think I would probably prefer rubber domes.
**Noise level (high/low):* low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* indifferent
**Stiffness (high/ low):* indifferent
*Other weird things:* Different colored WASD/Arrow keys are a no-go. I don't have trouble 'finding' the WASD keys and it just looks bad. And the (I guess) lack of consistency bothers me a bit. lol. I'd be willing to replace them if need be/possible.
Thanks!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futan*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Price:* Preferably under $100. $150 max.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* preferred white or adjustable. but not really required at all
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, typing mostly.
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* indifferent
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* preferred but not required
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* indifferent
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Low noise level is important. I also prefer thinner laptop-like keys. I'd probably be willing to sacrifice one for the other but both preferred. So because of that, I think I would probably prefer rubber domes.
> **Noise level (high/low):* low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* indifferent
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* indifferent
> *Other weird things:* Different colored WASD/Arrow keys are a no-go. I don't have trouble 'finding' the WASD keys and it just looks bad. And the (I guess) lack of consistency bothers me a bit. lol. I'd be willing to replace them if need be/possible.
> Thanks!


Rubber domes have a large travel compared to scissor-switches. Mechanical keyboards with MX switches have a larger travel distance than scissor-switches, but you don't have to press them all the way down to actuate the switch.

If you'd rather stick with a rubber dome board then you could look at something like a Logitech G510s, or if you like the sound of a mechanical board you could look at something like a Ducky Shine 3 or a WASD V2 CODE when they come back in stock.

If you do go for a mechanical keyboard I'd suggest MX Browns with soft landing pads or O-rings.


----------



## Futan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Rubber domes have a large travel compared to scissor-switches. Mechanical keyboards with MX switches have a larger travel distance than scissor-switches, but you don't have to press them all the way down to actuate the switch.
> 
> If you'd rather stick with a rubber dome board then you could look at something like a Logitech G510s, or if you like the sound of a mechanical board you could look at something like a Ducky Shine 3 or a WASD V2 CODE when they come back in stock.
> 
> If you do go for a mechanical keyboard I'd suggest MX Browns with soft landing pads or O-rings.


Thanks for responding!

While I kind of do like the sound of mechanical keyboards, the volume, even with o-rings, sounds a bit too loud for my tastes. But then again, I apparently confused rubber domes and scissor-switches and now that my whole world has been thrown upside down







, I'm thinking maybe I should try something different. lol. But re-researching this, it seems like if someone is considering rubber domes, they may as well get mechanical. They sound similar with mechanicals having a bit more 'character' from what I can tell, and mechanical has the advantage of not having to press the button down completely as you mentioned. Although I'm not sure how much of an advantage that truly is since it will probably lead to more accidental key presses. I guess a case of personal preference there.

I'll have to put more thought into this. Keyboard is always the hardest thing to shop for for me. I'm leaning towards that G510s for right now though. Mainly due to the 'feature:cost' ratio. lol. To get similar features but with mechanical switches, it looks like it would cost about $50 more with Corsair's K95. And is $50 worth slightly nicer sounding keystrokes but also louder strokes? But yeah, I'm just rambling/thinking 'out loud'. lol.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Paradigm84

This should help you hear how loud the switches are:


----------



## Futan

Thanks!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Well, after trying out my spouse's keyboard, and finding out that Memory Express had a few more of them in.... I took home the Coolermaster QuickFire Stealth with green switches... Now to just get used to them, and figure out what I'm going to do with my Logitech G710+


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Keep it. You're addicted now. What if you ever need a quiet keyboard?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Hrm..... Who knows ^_^ Whyever would I want a quiet keyboard? ^_^ I'll more than likely keep it though, since I do like the design and whatnot, not to mention that, well... I'll have to put Max Keyboard translucent keycaps onto something


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Hrm..... Who knows ^_^ Whyever would I want a quiet keyboard? ^_^ I'll more than likely keep it though, since I do like the design and whatnot, not to mention that, well... I'll have to put Max Keyboard translucent keycaps onto something


I've been attacked by an angry mob for trying to use my MX blues in my dorm (and in my living room at home). Quiet boards are for when other people are around.


----------



## AdamHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> I've been attacked by an angry mob for trying to use my MX blues in my dorm (and in my living room at home). Quiet boards are for when other people are around.


I got rid of my last board with MX blues. After a year, my wife said "*Buy a new keyboard*. *I don't care if it is $150, as long as I don't have to hear that @#$%&* click clack every night!*". No complaints so far with my MX browns. Obviously MX blues are not very popular among "spectators". lol.


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> I've been attacked by an angry mob for trying to use my MX blues in my dorm (and in my living room at home). Quiet boards are for when other people are around.


I only use the Nexus mice. I am sure they are far from the best out there, but sound of mouse buttons sets my teeth on edge. It's something about the specific sound of it that is so annoying and repulsive. For that I don't think I got any options. I know some people have a hard time using my mice because they somehow get confused and say they don't know whether they pressed the button or not. I tried molesting el-cheapo mice out there, and made a good extremely silent one (much quieter than Nexus), but too little resistance on buttons and too many false activations on it.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I like nice and stiff clicky mice. I tried out some Logitech gaming mice but there is neither audible nor physical feedback. For a keyboard that's acceptable (and you get the *clack* when you bottom out) but it feels weird on mice.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> I've been attacked by an angry mob for trying to use my MX blues in my dorm (and in my living room at home). Quiet boards are for when other people are around.


....Wow. If anyone visiting my place has a problem with my keyboard... Well, they know where the door is, mwa ha ha! ... ....My spouse wants MX Greens for their keyboard!


----------



## EpicTechnoNinja

Location: Norway

If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: www.kelkoo.no, www.cdon.no, www.komplett.no, www.prisjakt.no

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Corsair RGB (when it comes out), Blackwidow

Price: 160$ - 240$

Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes

Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full

Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): games and typing

USB/ PS2: both

KRO: Preferrably n-kro

Macro keys (yes/ no): doesn't matter

Media keys (yes/ no): doesn't matter

Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): Nordic

Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Blue


----------



## Paradigm84

This has all the keys of a full size board, but with a more compact layout:

http://www.maxfps.no/tastatur/cm-storm/quickfire-tk-keyboard-blue-led-mx-blue

Or you could wait for the Corsair RGB board.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

*Location:* US.
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Rosewill Mechanicals from Newegg
*Price:* as cheap as I can get it.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Don't care.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Normal/Full size/
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, typing, browins the internet.
*USB/ PS2:* Either one.
*KRO:* Wat?
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Wat?
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Wat?
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* QWERTY US.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* Don't care.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Don't care.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Mid stiffness, if thats possible.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> 
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* Don't care.
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Don't care.
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Mid stiffness, if thats possible.


Blues, Browns, or Reds. Really, if you want cheap and have no idea what to look for in a mech keyboard, just get a good rubber dome keyboard. Check THIS post for an explanation of switch types. Anyway, the Rosewill boards will suit you, as should a Cooler Master Quickfire Rapid or TK should work as long as you wait for sales.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US.
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Rosewill Mechanicals from Newegg
> *Price:* as cheap as I can get it.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Don't care.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Normal/Full size/
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, typing, browins the internet.
> *USB/ PS2:* Either one.
> *KRO:* Wat?
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Wat?
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Wat?
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* QWERTY US.
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* Don't care.
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Don't care.
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Mid stiffness, if thats possible.


CM Storm QuckFire XT.


----------



## Carnaged

Location:*UK*
If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: *Either the Corsair K70 or Logitech G710+*
Price:*£100-£110*
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): *Yes*
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): *Full Size*
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): *Games and Browsing the web*
USB/ PS2:*USB*
KRO:*10*
Macro keys (yes/ no): *Would be ideal if possible*
Media keys (yes/ no): *Yes*
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*UK with the big old enter button *
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): *Either Reds or Browns*
*Noise level (high/low): *As long as it doesn't sound like a Blue*
*Tactility (yes/ no): *Either way as long as the switch isn't pushing back to hard on my hand*
*Stiffness (high/ low): *Low if possible*
Basically I mainly play DayZ mixed in with other games, I have been using a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 for a couple of months but the wife is sick of it and it is also hurting my hand a bit in games like DayZ or other first person shooters when I am holding W all the time as it pushes back against my fingers and causes hand strain. It would be nice if the keyboard had Macro keys as I like to have a Autrorun macro, however this is not imperative hence the reason for the K70. I like the look of the K70 a lot more than the G710+ but I also like the idea of brown switches with O-Rings.

I have heard mixed things also about the G710+ having LED issues which would be a concern but I could just return if that was to happen and get a replacement, both Corsair and Logitech have been good to me in the past. I'm pretty much stuck between these keyboards and there is no where near me that has the keyboards out on display, PC World for example only puts out its bog standard keyboards for testing and not the gaming ones









Thanks


----------



## Jolly Roger

Ok, I've made the decision to switch to a mechanical keyboard. I've started to game a lot more than I ever have. (Which wasn't much to begin with) And I have been doing my research and I think that i have narrowed it down. I can't think of any other brands or sources to try other than what I have and so I have come to this thread for help. I am almost certain that I want the Logitech G710+ but if I am going to be shelling out the cash I want to make SURE thats what I want. So, are there any other keyboards out there that meet this criteria?


*Location:* The USA
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Logitech G710+
*Price:* MAX $150 USD
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Backlight included is a big, but not major factor. If it is backlit I would prefer anything but blue.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* I need a ten key. Period.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Not all gaming, not all typing.
*USB/ PS2:* Either.
*KRO:* Yes
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* A few would be welcome, but not super necessary. No need for two dozen of them.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* THIS IS A MUST!
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I think I have settled on browns. But blacks or reds are probably do-able.
Also, a little style would be preferable. I am not a huge fan of the vanilla shape of a lot of KB out there.


----------



## Jixr

If you want something that looks non traditional, Corsairs K series is an option

the k95 is $150, macro keys, full size, white leds, mx reds, excelent media keys and they have a few different options as well.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carnaged*
> 
> 
> Location:*UK*
> If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: *Either the Corsair K70 or Logitech G710+*
> Price:*£100-£110*
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): *Yes*
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): *Full Size*
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): *Games and Browsing the web*
> USB/ PS2:*USB*
> KRO:*10*
> Macro keys (yes/ no): *Would be ideal if possible*
> Media keys (yes/ no): *Yes*
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*UK with the big old enter button *
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): *Either Reds or Browns*
> *Noise level (high/low): *As long as it doesn't sound like a Blue*
> *Tactility (yes/ no): *Either way as long as the switch isn't pushing back to hard on my hand*
> *Stiffness (high/ low): *Low if possible*
> Basically I mainly play DayZ mixed in with other games, I have been using a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 for a couple of months but the wife is sick of it and it is also hurting my hand a bit in games like DayZ or other first person shooters when I am holding W all the time as it pushes back against my fingers and causes hand strain. It would be nice if the keyboard had Macro keys as I like to have a Autrorun macro, however this is not imperative hence the reason for the K70. I like the look of the K70 a lot more than the G710+ but I also like the idea of brown switches with O-Rings.
> 
> I have heard mixed things also about the G710+ having LED issues which would be a concern but I could just return if that was to happen and get a replacement, both Corsair and Logitech have been good to me in the past. I'm pretty much stuck between these keyboards and there is no where near me that has the keyboards out on display, PC World for example only puts out its bog standard keyboards for testing and not the gaming ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


The G710+ LED problems were significantly more common on earlier versions of the board IIRC, the scale of the problem was magnified by the typical ratio of people who go on the internet to say something is bad vs those who go online to say something is good.

I'd suggest a CM Storm Trigger, it has great build quality, macro keys, backlighting and comes in significantly under budget with MX Browns or MX Blacks (haven't had as much luck with MX Reds, but I can keep looking).

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-014-CM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Ok, I've made the decision to switch to a mechanical keyboard. I've started to game a lot more than I ever have. (Which wasn't much to begin with) And I have been doing my research and I think that i have narrowed it down. I can't think of any other brands or sources to try other than what I have and so I have come to this thread for help. I am almost certain that I want the Logitech G710+ but if I am going to be shelling out the cash I want to make SURE thats what I want. So, are there any other keyboards out there that meet this criteria?
> 
> 
> *Location:* The USA
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Logitech G710+
> *Price:* MAX $150 USD
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Backlight included is a big, but not major factor. If it is backlit I would prefer anything but blue.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* I need a ten key. Period.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Not all gaming, not all typing.
> *USB/ PS2:* Either.
> *KRO:* Yes
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* A few would be welcome, but not super necessary. No need for two dozen of them.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* THIS IS A MUST!
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I think I have settled on browns. But blacks or reds are probably do-able.
> Also, a little style would be preferable. I am not a huge fan of the vanilla shape of a lot of KB out there.


Once again, the CM Storm Trigger would be a good choice, but it seems almost impossible to find in North America at the moment (probably in anticipation of the Trigger-Z).

Therefore, I think you have a few options:


Wait for the Trigger-Z to release (multiple switch types available)
Go for a Corsair K95/ Logitech G710+ (only one switch type for each, MX Reds and MX Browns respectively)
Go for a Ducky Shine 3 which has a media key layer under some of the F keys and use software for macros (many switch types and backlight colours).


----------



## Jolly Roger

Ok, good suggestions. Any idea on the release date of the trigger-z? I am not opposed to waiting. Since I'm already waiting for the price to come down on the 710. Thanks for the tip on the trigger series. Didn't know it existed. Also I will look into the K series a bit more too.

Thanks for the tips fellas.

REP+


----------



## Paradigm84

One of the CM reps said elsewhere that the US can expect it around the middle of January.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Dang! Just saw that the media keys are FN. Deal breaker for me.









So I guess at this point I am down to the K95 or G710+....


----------



## Paradigm84

That's unfortunate, many companies have the media keys as a function layer so the board doesn't have to be made any bigger with 3+ more switches.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Just watched Linus' video where he has both the 710 and K90. I am now leaning right toward the G710+ even more. So as soon as I (or someone else) sees a good deal I'll probably pounce.

"That's a paddlin'..." I love that episode.


----------



## Jixr

linus is not very well educated in mechanical keyboards, some stuff he is good for, but imo, keyboards is a no no.

though the Fn media keys are not that big of a deal, and you can easily use autohot key to program them to be used without the Fn key.
( that what I do ) Play/Pause, next, back vol+/- are all handled by the f6-12 keys. who really uses those keys anyway?

Pretty much any keyboard that has media keys and macro keys adds to the price and size of the keyboard when a simple free script can handle everything you would need to do.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> linus is not very well educated in mechanical keyboards, some stuff he is good for, but imo, keyboards is a no no.
> 
> though the Fn media keys are not that big of a deal, and you can easily use autohot key to program them to be used without the Fn key.
> ( that what I do ) Play/Pause, next, back vol+/- are all handled by the f6-12 keys. who really uses those keys anyway?
> 
> Pretty much any keyboard that has media keys and macro keys adds to the price and size of the keyboard when a simple free script can handle everything you would need to do.


Point taken, but i was going less on what he said about them, and more on being able to see them side by side in the same room and what he said about the look and feel.

When it comes to media keys, i have grown very accustomed to the ones on the logitech wave, and really want to keep that ease of use. And i do use a few of my f keys...


----------



## Jolly Roger

Welp, it went on sale today. The deed has been done. I own the G710+.


----------



## ZephyrBit

Location:US
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: N/A
Price:~110
Backlighting: Preferred, not necessary. blue/green
Size:60%
Use:Games/typing
USB/ PS2:Any
KRO:Any
Macro keys (yes/ no):Any
Media keys (yes/ no):Any
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):Clear/Brown
*Noise level (high/low):
*Tactility (yes/ no):
*Stiffness (high/ low):


----------



## Jixr

Ducky shine zero.


----------



## Paradigm84

The Ducky Shine Zero is only available in fullsize, I'd consider waiting for the Ducky Mini if you want a Ducky board.

Otherwise you could stretch the budget very slightly and look at some of the Vortex options such as the Pure Pro:


http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=636
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=633

Or for a little more, a Poker II:


http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=660
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=657


----------



## Jixr

ah, sorry, missed that part.


----------



## ThorWorks

Looking to replace my aging G15. I used the LCD on this keyboard to monitor temps/voltages/utilization and will miss that feature, but I am not aware of any mechanical that has an LCD onboard so I am willing to let that go.

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K95, Nighthawk X9
*Price:* Don't care
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, prefer Red or White
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size or TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming
*USB/ PS2:* Either, but prefer USB
*KRO:* 10+
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not needed
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Nice to have, even if they require a function key to access. I really only need volume up/down/mute.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Red but willing to consider options
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Don't care
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low


----------



## Paradigm84

WASD V2, Ducky Shine 3, CM QuickFire Ultimate and the ones you listed, you have a lot of options. You could also wait for Corsair's RGB LED mech board to come out.


----------



## ThorWorks

Thanks Paradigm!

Having a tough time choosing. If the MX RGB was out it would be a no-brainer, but everything I've read says we probably won't see it for at least another 4 months. It is encouraging that Corsair says it will cost less than the RGB membranes boards that currently exist, but I'm still skeptical we won't be forced to pay a premium for that board at least for the first year. I'd like to get a keyboard on order this week ideally.

Are there any boards you would add to the list if you had the freedom to choose the best switch type for someone who primarily games? Everything I've researched indicates the Reds are the best fit for most.

I appreciate the help very much.


----------



## Paradigm84

MX Reds have been incorrectly marketed as "the gaming switch" for a while, this misinformation is caused by some peripherals companies who try to market their new board with MX Reds as having some tangible advantage over a rubber dome board, when this isn't the case.

MX Reds are often recommended for a gaming board because of the linear action and the low actuation point, this makes double taps very easy. It's worth noting however that MX Reds are especially light MX switches, and you may find yourself accidentally pressing switches occasionally, especially if you use the keyboard for regular typing aswell.

I can't honestly recommend a switch and say this is the best switch for gaming for you because it's so subjective, so instead here's a few points to consider, then you can decide which is best for you:

*MX Reds:*

Light linear
Relatively easy to accidentally press keys (especially when typing)
Good for double tapping

*MX Blacks:*

Heavier linear
Unlikely to accidentally press keys compared to MX Reds
Some users feel fatigued after typing on them for a while

*MX Browns:*

Light tactile bump
Less likely to accidentally press keys compared to MX Reds
The tactile bump is fairly small, some users complain that it's too hard to use effectively when typing.

*MX Blues:*

Light/ medium tactile click
Accidental key presses are relatively uncommon
Some users find it difficult to double tap due to the gap between the switch actuation and the click


----------



## maninblue

Hi dont want to make another thread. so i ask there.
Which keyboard is more solid i mean more reliable coz i looking for keyborad for years.
CM Strom Quickfire XT or Steelseries 6GV2. Dont want other coz in my country this two is only available in my price range.


----------



## Jixr

they are very similar, but here are some small differences that may help you decide.

the SS has a hard plastic finish, where the XT has a softer rubber coating over its plastic body.

The SS has a hard wired cable, where the XT's is removable. ( both have their pros and cons )

Other than that, they really are nearly the same as far as build quality and reputation.

I would think that CoolerMaster is a bit more popular than SS. But really, unless either of the points above matters, just buy the one thats cheapest or has the switch option you like.


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd personally go for the QuickFire XT, the keycaps on the 6GV2 are really not good and the 6GV2 uses Cherry stabilizers, which can make the large keys feel squishy compared to Costar stabilizers, which you can find on the QuickFire XT.


----------



## maninblue

i hear a lots of complain about the cm stroms quickfires that they has a lot of problems with stoped working keys. for me is very important coz i dont want to desoldering it for new after warranty.


----------



## Jixr

Every keyboard ( or anything ) will have some rate of failure. Also note CM is the larger company, and ships more product, so naturally, you will find more instances of DOA devices, though in reality, the ROF percentages are probably the same as any other brand.

and there was a time when a specific CM keyboard did have some batches with shoddy soldering work, but that was a while ago and has been taken care of and addressed by CM

Out of the 6 or 7 different CM keyboards i've bought new and used, I've never had a stock switch fail or go out on me.


----------



## Carnaged

Anyone have an opinion on the Q-Pad MK 85 its only a couple of £ more expensive that the G710+ and I have gone away from the K70 now.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Location:UK
> If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Either the Corsair K70 or Logitech G710+
> Price:£100-£110
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full Size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games and Browsing the web
> USB/ PS2:USB
> KRO:10
> Macro keys (yes/ no): Would be ideal if possible
> Media keys (yes/ no): Yes
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):UK with the big old enter button
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Either Reds or Browns
> *Noise level (high/low): As long as it doesn't sound like a Blue
> *Tactility (yes/ no): Either way as long as the switch isn't pushing back to hard on my hand
> *Stiffness (high/ low): Low if possible


any particular reason why you're looking at it over the Logitech?

I wouldn't say its a bad board, if it has the features you want go for it.


----------



## Harley Gorillas

My Razer BlackWidow Ultimate bricked on me a while back while updating the firmware (have since been unsuccessful in attempts to un brick it found online) so I'm looking to get a new keyboard.
I quite liked the design and feel of the BlackWidow and would just get a new one, but due to the issues I had with my current one and issues I've had with my Razer Mamba mouse I'm a bit jaded on Razer hardware at the moment. Plus the 2013 edition of the keyboard has horrible green backlighting (I much preferred the blue).
I'm hoping to try and find something as close as I can to the BWU, I'd also prefer to avoid having a giant wrist rest and anything with lots of different colours across the surface.

*Location:* Australia
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* pccasegear.com is about the only real option for stores in Aus, otherwise its buying off places like eBay
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
*Price:* Sub $200
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, blue would be preferred
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming/Typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Not a big concern, I think the BlackWidow has 6KRO(?) which I never had any issues with
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Would be convenient, but not going to detract if the keyboard matches everything else
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* QWERTY
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry Browns would be good, but I was fine with the Blues in the BWU
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*


----------



## memske

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harley Gorillas*
> 
> My Razer BlackWidow Ultimate bricked on me a while back while updating the firmware (have since been unsuccessful in attempts to un brick it found online) so I'm looking to get a new keyboard.
> I quite liked the design and feel of the BlackWidow and would just get a new one, but due to the issues I had with my current one and issues I've had with my Razer Mamba mouse I'm a bit jaded on Razer hardware at the moment. Plus the 2013 edition of the keyboard has horrible green backlighting (I much preferred the blue).
> I'm hoping to try and find something as close as I can to the BWU, I'd also prefer to avoid having a giant wrist rest and anything with lots of different colours across the surface.
> 
> *Location:* Australia
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* pccasegear.com is about the only real option for stores in Aus, otherwise its buying off places like eBay
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
> *Price:* Sub $200
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, blue would be preferred
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming/Typing
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* Not a big concern, I think the BlackWidow has 6KRO(?) which I never had any issues with
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Would be convenient, but not going to detract if the keyboard matches everything else
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* QWERTY
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry Browns would be good, but I was fine with the Blues in the BWU
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*


http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/?mod=store&func=style_show&SR_NO=SBAE42&tm=e

is also a really good option to order from


----------



## Jillian1679

Location: USA
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: would like a fun look, blue everything else
Price: Sub $200
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, blue required
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming (only World of Warcraft really), rare need for typing
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: medium
Macro keys (yes/ no): preferred
Media keys (yes/ no): preferred
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): QWERTY
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): black or red

any suggestions from anyone greatly appreciated!


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harley Gorillas*
> 
> My Razer BlackWidow Ultimate bricked on me a while back while updating the firmware (have since been unsuccessful in attempts to un brick it found online) so I'm looking to get a new keyboard.
> I quite liked the design and feel of the BlackWidow and would just get a new one, but due to the issues I had with my current one and issues I've had with my Razer Mamba mouse I'm a bit jaded on Razer hardware at the moment. Plus the 2013 edition of the keyboard has horrible green backlighting (I much preferred the blue).
> I'm hoping to try and find something as close as I can to the BWU, I'd also prefer to avoid having a giant wrist rest and anything with lots of different colours across the surface.
> 
> *Location:* Australia
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* pccasegear.com is about the only real option for stores in Aus, otherwise its buying off places like eBay
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
> *Price:* Sub $200
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, blue would be preferred
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming/Typing
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* Not a big concern, I think the BlackWidow has 6KRO(?) which I never had any issues with
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Would be convenient, but not going to detract if the keyboard matches everything else
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* QWERTY
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry Browns would be good, but I was fine with the Blues in the BWU


Best option on that site is the Ducky Shine 3, one of the best LED boards out there. You might also be interested in the Quickfire TK (not a true full size board).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jillian1679*
> 
> Location: USA
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: would like a fun look, blue everything else
> Price: Sub $200
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, blue required
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming (only World of Warcraft really), rare need for typing
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO: medium
> Macro keys (yes/ no): preferred
> Media keys (yes/ no): preferred
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): QWERTY
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): black or red
> 
> any suggestions from anyone greatly appreciated!


Ducky Shine 3, Quickfire Ultimate, Max Nighthawk x9. You could also wait on the Corsair RGB board if you're interested in that.


----------



## maninblue

i find another keyboard in my country it is tessoro durandal. how tessoro durandal are compared to cm strom quickfire xt. i mean build quality. thx for any response.


----------



## Jixr

i've never even heard of it until now, so I got nothing for ya.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maninblue*
> 
> i find another keyboard in my country it is tessoro durandal. how tessoro durandal are compared to cm strom quickfire xt. i mean build quality. thx for any response.


AFAIK the Tesoro Durandal is produced by iOne, so the build quality isn't likely to be as good as the QuickFire XT.


----------



## Lardacus

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I currently own an Xarmor U9BL but the switches on it are too loud and are starting to fail. Had it for a couple years.
*Price:*$80-$150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, Red preferred
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games
*USB/ PS2:* no preference
*KRO:* 10 key preferred
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
*Media keys (yes/ no):* no
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* no preference


----------



## SinanjuP

Location: US
If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky shine 3 brown, cm quickfire rapid brown, DAS keyboard
Price:$80-$150
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, Blue preferred
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL or full
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games/Programming
USB/ PS2: no preference
KRO: yes
Macro keys (yes/ no): no
Media keys (yes/ no): preferred
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): brown or red. brown preferred
*Noise level (high/low): low
*Tactility (yes/ no): yes
*Stiffness (high/ low): no preference

this will be my first mechanical keyboard so any suggestion or recommendation are welcome


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lardacus*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I currently own an Xarmor U9BL but the switches on it are too loud and are starting to fail. Had it for a couple years.
> *Price:*$80-$150
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, Red preferred
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games
> *USB/ PS2:* no preference
> *KRO:* 10 key preferred
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* no
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* no preference


I'd suggest MX Browns.

You could look into the Ducky Shine 3, CM Storm Trigger-Z and CM QuickFire Ultimate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinanjuP*
> 
> Location: US
> If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky shine 3 brown, cm quickfire rapid brown, DAS keyboard
> Price:$80-$150
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, Blue preferred
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL or full
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games/Programming
> USB/ PS2: no preference
> KRO: yes
> Macro keys (yes/ no): no
> Media keys (yes/ no): preferred
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): brown or red. brown preferred
> *Noise level (high/low): low
> *Tactility (yes/ no): yes
> *Stiffness (high/ low): no preference
> 
> this will be my first mechanical keyboard so any suggestion or recommendation are welcome


Ducky Zero Shine, Ducky Shine 3, CM QuickFire Ultimate, Deck Hassium Pro, Francium.


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> any particular reason why you're looking at it over the Logitech?
> 
> I wouldn't say its a bad board, if it has the features you want go for it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> any particular reason why you're looking at it over the Logitech?
> 
> I wouldn't say its a bad board, if it has the features you want go for it.


Gone off the idea of the MK-85 and bought the G710+, not bad so far but I'm not in love with it and it may have to go back, this is mostly due to the fact that it has a rough finish and the left hand side which is not really acceptable for something of this amount of money. I also wish the wrist rest was a little longer as it doesn't actually support my wrist when gaming.

For some reason I have started looking at the Steelseries 7G, I think it is the humongous wrist rest that has me intrigued more than anything, after using a backlit keyboard I have to say that I don't really care whether it is or not. I am more interested in how robust it is TBH. I am also not super keen on where the CTRL key is on the G710+, I have had to change my keybind on Counterstrike GO to shift as I find it hard to press the CTRL key when I have my hands on the CTRL keys.

Anyone have any opinions on the Steelseries 7G?


----------



## Ookakiba

*Location:* United States
*Price:* $40-$60
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* If possible
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming
*USB/ PS2:* No preference
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No Preference
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No Preference
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* low (if possible)
**Tactility (yes/ no):* yes (if possible)
**Stiffness (high/ low):* No preference


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ookakiba*
> 
> 
> *Location:* United States
> *Price:* $40-$60
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* If possible
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming
> *USB/ PS2:* No preference
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No Preference
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No Preference
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* low (if possible)
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* yes (if possible)
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* No preference


Sounds like brown switches would be ideal for you but you won't find anything for $40-$60 without a huge sale (You missed a non-LED Rosewill mechanical for $40 after rebate during Black Friday). Check out Tt and CM Storm options:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823162027



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129019



I personally have the CM Storm Quickfire TK mx blues and it's an excellent keyboard. only gripe I have is that the media keys are integrated with the F keys so I need to mess with the function button every time I need an F key.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carnaged*
> 
> Gone off the idea of the MK-85 and bought the G710+, not bad so far but I'm not in love with it and it may have to go back, this is mostly due to the fact that it has a rough finish and the left hand side which is not really acceptable for something of this amount of money. I also wish the wrist rest was a little longer as it doesn't actually support my wrist when gaming.
> 
> For some reason I have started looking at the Steelseries 7G, I think it is the humongous wrist rest that has me intrigued more than anything, after using a backlit keyboard I have to say that I don't really care whether it is or not. I am more interested in how robust it is TBH. I am also not super keen on where the CTRL key is on the G710+, I have had to change my keybind on Counterstrike GO to shift as I find it hard to press the CTRL key when I have my hands on the CTRL keys.
> 
> Anyone have any opinions on the Steelseries 7G?


Steelseries boards typically have good build quality, but terrible keycaps (writing fades super quickly on them).

It's also worth noting the 7G has somewhat of a non-standard layout, it has a small backspace and a very large enter key.


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Steelseries boards typically have good build quality, but terrible keycaps (writing fades super quickly on them).
> 
> It's also worth noting the 7G has somewhat of a non-standard layout, it has a small backspace and a very large enter key.


Apparently a steelseries say that this is fixed now and this doesn't happen anymore. However looking at YouTube videos you can see the affected keyboards don't look great.

How about the Ducky Shine 3 with Brown MX switches?


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carnaged*
> 
> Apparently a steelseries say that this is fixed now and this doesn't happen anymore. However looking at YouTube videos you can see the affected keyboards don't look great.
> 
> How about the Ducky Shine 3 with Brown MX switches?


Ducky is always a good choice.


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Ducky is always a good choice.


Went ahead and ordered a Ducky Shine 3 with MX Browns and White LED, hoping for big things


----------



## AdamHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carnaged*
> 
> Went ahead and ordered a Ducky Shine 3 with MX Browns and White LED, hoping for big things


I have the EXACT same keyboard. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamHD*
> 
> I have the EXACT same keyboard. You will not be disappointed.


You were not wrong my friend, just got the keyboard today with the wrist rest and it is immense. Feels amazing to use and the backlight is also brilliant.

Really pleased, I also like the CTRL placement so couldn't be happier.


----------



## JJHCRazor

*Location:* Australia
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=113
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Razer Blackwidow
*Price:* $80-120 AUD
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes - Blue or Red
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming. Mostly D3, WoW and Battlefield.
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not Fussed
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Not Fussed
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Preferably no, but I can compromise.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Australia
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=113
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Razer Blackwidow
> *Price:* $80-120 AUD
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes - Blue or Red
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming. Mostly D3, WoW and Battlefield.
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not Fussed
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Not Fussed
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Preferably no, but I can compromise.
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low


Ducky Shine Zero


----------



## JJHCRazor

Wow! Cheers for the rapid reply! I will definitely check it out!


----------



## Paradigm84

You're welcome.


----------



## Carnaged

For anyone that has a Ducky Shine 3, are the red WASD supposed to be raised they are the only keycaps that I have taken off and they are taller than the normal ones, I am assuming that they are supposed to be this way?

Also this is the first keyboard that I have noticed that has a sort of hollow ping noise to two keys , wondered what it was at first but seems quite normal after looking around, never noticed this on other mech keyboards I've had


----------



## JJHCRazor

My Ducky Shine Zero was just delivered to me. Very Very impressed.

Ended up going with Cherry Red keys, they look and feel amazing.

Looking forward to giving it a good workout when I get home tonight!

Thanks again!


----------



## Travellerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Australia
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=113
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Razer Blackwidow
> *Price:* $80-120 AUD
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes - Blue or Red
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming. Mostly D3, WoW and Battlefield.
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not Fussed
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Not Fussed
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Preferably no, but I can compromise.
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low


Okay so I saw the Ducky shine 0 and that is a good suggestion as any, but if you are less of a minimal look with back lighting.
There is also the Te Sport Poseidon full size bak lit keyboard it comes with cherry mx browns though so I do not know if you would like the switch type, but browns are light less noisy them many other switches and in my opinion one of the better gaming switches. Isn't much of tactile feeling compared to clears, blues, greens, but there is also keyboards the Cooler Master Ultimate which is a full size that comes with mx reds with red back lighting. The Poseidon comes in around 91 AUD or 80 USD(where I looked) and the cooler master Ultimate comes in at 95 to 115 AUD or 100USD.

I do not know if this helps at all, but I hope it does, personally between the two I would go with the Poseidon it has gotten a lot of positive feedback from those who have bought it. The led lighting is Blue in bother brown and blue switch models. If you do not like the browns and want mx red switches the ultimate is also suppose to be a solid keyboard that has gotten positive feedback despite all the unnecessary hype. So I hope you like either of them if you did not already like the Ducky shine 0.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> Okay so I saw the Ducky shine 0 and that is a good suggestion as any, but if you are less of a minimal look with back lighting.
> There is also the Te Sport Poseidon full size bak lit keyboard it comes with cherry mx browns though so I do not know if you would like the switch type, but browns are light less noisy them many other switches and in my opinion one of the better gaming switches. Isn't much of tactile feeling compared to clears, blues, greens, but there is also keyboards the Cooler Master Ultimate which is a full size that comes with mx reds with red back lighting. The Poseidon comes in around 91 AUD or 80 USD(where I looked) and the cooler master Ultimate comes in at 95 to 115 AUD or 100USD.
> 
> I do not know if this helps at all, but I hope it does, personally between the two I would go with the Poseidon it has gotten a lot of positive feedback from those who have bought it. The led lighting is Blue in bother brown and blue switch models. If you do not like the browns and want mx red switches the ultimate is also suppose to be a solid keyboard that has gotten positive feedback despite all the unnecessary hype. So I hope you like either of them if you did not already like the Ducky shine 0.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> My Ducky Shine Zero was just delivered to me. Very Very impressed.
> 
> Ended up going with Cherry Red keys, they look and feel amazing.
> 
> Looking forward to giving it a good workout when I get home tonight!
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## Travellerr

Oh I am sorry for not realizing that you had already made the purchase or I would not of wasted anyones time with the recommendations if the Ducky shine 0 was not what you wanted(it is what I would pick though if choosing backlit fullsize for that price range). I was not aware's so that is my mistake, but I am glad however that you ended up getting a keyboard that you enjoy as much as you seem to be the Ducky. I wanted to ask if you could and wanted to post some pictures of this new buy, being so I can see how it looks and what not. I hope you love it and get a long time of use out of it.

Thanks for the update Paradigm, and sorry for not realizing he has already ordered the suggestion that you had made for him. I wouldn't of bothered with the alternative ones if I had known from the start.


----------



## xXSebaSXx

OK... Let's give this a go. It's time to upgrade from my old Dell keyboard.

*Location:* US
*Price:* Up to Up to $100
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Doesn't matter much, but would be nice... Even if just the WASD keys.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and normal day to day typing.
*USB/ PS2:* Whichever gives me true NKRO
*KRO:* See above.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not needed.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Not needed.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Reds or Blacks
Thanks.


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd suggest a Ducky Shine Zero, or if you're willing to slightly stretch the budget, a QuickFire Ultimate, both have full backlighting.


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Thanks for the suggestion Paradigm... I almost pulled the trigger on the CoolerMaster keyboard from Amazon,but what stopped me from checking out was that the estimated delivery date was in April. Don't want to wait 3+ months for it.
I'll keep on looking and try to find one that I can get sooner.


----------



## Rumlad

Location:UK
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Logitech G710+? Don't like the look of the Razer products or anything you can't turn the light off.
Price: up to £100 (will go a bit more if it's really worth it)
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): white would be ok but not necessary
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): not bothered
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games and general use.
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO:10
Macro keys (yes/ no): not necessary
Media keys (yes/ no): not necessary
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):UK
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Browns

So i'm in the middle of building my first PC as we speak and still need to sort a mouse, keyboard and monitor. I have no experience with a mechanical keyboard but i want something that will last. In the past I have used a laptop keyboard and for the past 4 year a wireless iMac keyboard which i like. Any ideas guys? Thanks.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Ok lets try in the right place









Location: UK
Price: £100 bit more available
Backlighting: Not necessarily but blue if anything
Size: Full size or TKL
Use: Games/Typing a bit
USB
KRO: 6KRO is fine
Macro keys: Maybe
Media keys: Maybe
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): ISO, I'd get used to whatever
Switch type: Browns, haven't had a mechanical keyboard before, got to start somewhere Reds sound to light, Blues to loud and Black to stiff I play mainly action games. Some strategy but not really any RTS anymore.
Noise level (high/low): Low preferred
Tactility (yes/ no) Yes?
Stiffness (high/ low): Medium

But the main thing: It has to be White, with White keys, some black accents are fine but mainly White. (and easy to clean







) my girlfriend is an interior designer, and I'm using this as an excuse to get all new peripherals and a new case when we move into our new place as she dislikes the all black look I have at the moment. TKL would be better but if there is no white tkl then full size is fine. Thanks!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumlad*
> 
> Location:UK
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Logitech G710+? Don't like the look of the Razer products or anything you can't turn the light off.
> Price: up to £100 (will go a bit more if it's really worth it)
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): white would be ok but not necessary
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): not bothered
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games and general use.
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO:10
> Macro keys (yes/ no): not necessary
> Media keys (yes/ no): not necessary
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):UK
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Browns
> 
> So i'm in the middle of building my first PC as we speak and still need to sort a mouse, keyboard and monitor. I have no experience with a mechanical keyboard but i want something that will last. In the past I have used a laptop keyboard and for the past 4 year a wireless iMac keyboard which i like. Any ideas guys? Thanks.


The G710+ is far over-budget.

Instead, if you'd be willing to go slightly over budget, the Ducky Shine 3 would be a great choice.


----------



## avril4ever

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K70, Tesoro Durandal G1NL, and Tesoro Colada EVIL.
*Price:* $100 - $150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes - Blue
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games
*USB/ PS2:* Whichever
*KRO:* Whatever
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* BROWN


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avril4ever*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K70, Tesoro Durandal G1NL, and Tesoro Colada EVIL.
> *Price:* $100 - $150
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes - Blue
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games
> *USB/ PS2:* Whichever
> *KRO:* Whatever
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* BROWN


Ducky Shine 3, Ducky Zero Shine, Maxkeyboard Nighthawk X8.


----------



## avril4ever

Thanks!


----------



## Rumlad

Hi there. Thanks for the quick reply. The Ducky Shine 3 is £110 with that link you gave me but Amazon have the G710+ for the same price. Which would you advise?


----------



## dman811

DS3 over G710+ any day. (My personal opinion)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumlad*
> 
> Hi there. Thanks for the quick reply. The Ducky Shine 3 is £110 with that link you gave me but Amazon have the G710+ for the same price. Which would you advise?


Considering that you don't care about media keys or macro keys, definitely the Ducky Shine 3.

It's also worth noting the G710+ doesn't have a "standard" bottom row layout, so finding aftermarket keycaps will be even harder than normal. The Ducky Shine 3 does not have this problem as it uses the "standard" bottom row layout.

Also, missed one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> Ok lets try in the right place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: UK
> Price: £100 bit more available
> Backlighting: Not necessarily but blue if anything
> Size: Full size or TKL
> Use: Games/Typing a bit
> USB
> KRO: 6KRO is fine
> Macro keys: Maybe
> Media keys: Maybe
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): ISO, I'd get used to whatever
> Switch type: Browns, haven't had a mechanical keyboard before, got to start somewhere Reds sound to light, Blues to loud and Black to stiff I play mainly action games. Some strategy but not really any RTS anymore.
> Noise level (high/low): Low preferred
> Tactility (yes/ no) Yes?
> Stiffness (high/ low): Medium
> 
> But the main thing: It has to be White, with White keys, some black accents are fine but mainly White. (and easy to clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) my girlfriend is an interior designer, and I'm using this as an excuse to get all new peripherals and a new case when we move into our new place as she dislikes the all black look I have at the moment. TKL would be better but if there is no white tkl then full size is fine. Thanks!


I'm having trouble finding a board in stock to suit your needs, I can think of a few, namely the Noppoo Choc Midi, Filco Majestouch-2 and KBT Race but there are issues locating all of them in the UK.

The only thing I can suggest is ordering from an international store such as banggood.com, they have several options you could consider such as:


KBC Poker 2 Mini
Keycool 84
Keycool 108


----------



## Rumlad

is there much difference apart from size and backlighting between the Ducky Shine 3 and Ducky DK2108 Zero. Just watched a video on youtube with the Shine 3 and while the lighting was ok it just looks like a gimmick.


----------



## Paradigm84

The Ducky Shine 3 has a multimedia function layer, more backlighting features and adjustable USB repeat rate/ repeat delay time options.


----------



## Rumlad

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Considering that you don't care about media keys or macro keys, definitely the Ducky Shine 3.
> 
> It's also worth noting the G710+ doesn't have a "standard" bottom row layout, so finding aftermarket keycaps will be even harder than normal. The Ducky Shine 3 does not have this problem as it uses the "standard" bottom row layout.
> 
> Also, missed one.
> I'm having trouble finding a board in stock to suit your needs, I can think of a few, namely the Noppoo Choc Midi, Filco Majestouch-2 and KBT Race but there are issues locating all of them in the UK.
> 
> The only thing I can suggest is ordering from an international store such as banggood.com, they have several options you could consider such as:
> 
> 
> KBC Poker 2 Mini
> Keycool 84
> Keycool 108


Thanks for the recommendations, I was having trouble finding any at all that's why I asked the experts







The Keycool 84 looks good initially, I have to investigate perhaps I can source the other 3 from Finland as that's where I will be using them eventually.

Cheers!


----------



## RD20

Location - US
Price Range - under 150 preferable
Needs to be tenkeyless
Prefer back-lighting blue or red
Uses - Games, lots of typing, coding
USB
I think Cherry switches though I am not positive

So I have been using a Noppoo Choci Mini with cherry switches I believe and lately it has started double typing letter if I don't completely press it down since I tend to be somewhat light while typing this is a major issue I think I have had it happen with pretty much every letter in the past week so I don't think its just cleaning the keys. Since I got it as a gift I didn't do much research before hand this time I want to be sure I am getting something that will last and be worth the money I am paying. Ideally I would like to have letters on the keys and backlit though I haven't really been able to find any tenkeyless ones like that. Assuming I am right in what switches it is using which is hard to be sure since Cherry is one of the only English words on the box I think I would want Cherry again since they are enjoyable to type on when they are not doubling.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RD20*
> 
> Location - US
> Price Range - under 150 preferable
> Needs to be tenkeyless
> Prefer back-lighting blue or red
> Uses - Games, lots of typing, coding
> USB
> I think Cherry switches though I am not positive
> 
> So I have been using a Noppoo Choci Mini with cherry switches I believe and lately it has started double typing letter if I don't completely press it down since I tend to be somewhat light while typing this is a major issue I think I have had it happen with pretty much every letter in the past week so I don't think its just cleaning the keys. Since I got it as a gift I didn't do much research before hand this time I want to be sure I am getting something that will last and be worth the money I am paying. Ideally I would like to have letters on the keys and backlit though I haven't really been able to find any tenkeyless ones like that. Assuming I am right in what switches it is using which is hard to be sure since Cherry is one of the only English words on the box I think I would want Cherry again since they are enjoyable to type on when they are not doubling.


There are many different kinds of cherry switches. If possible, try gently pulling a single keycap off and let us know what the colour of the switch stem itself is. Cherry blues feel much different from Cherry reds, for instance.

That said, the Ducky Shine III has many different types of Cherry switches, and is available in a backlit tenkeyless format. You could also look at the WASD Code keyboard -- although it is backlit white only. Another option would be to wait for the illuminated Quickfire Rapid to come out, but I'm not sure about price or how long it will be until such a board is available.


----------



## RD20

They look black like no color on the switches at all


----------



## Paradigm84

Then they will be MX Blacks.


----------



## RD20

http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=13798

so would this be a good idea?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Noppoo-Choc-Mini-84-Mechanical-Keyboard-Cherry-MX-Black-/321306464140?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item4acf5b8f8c

this is apparently the exact model I was gifted is that the same size or is it going to be bigger the choc looks more compact then the ducky shine just due to the keyboard layout


----------



## user18

The choc will be slightly smaller due to the layout. Shorter by the width of 1 or 2 keys. It won't be exactly the same size, but it shouldn't be more than an inch or so different, just judging from the photos.

That's the Ducky that best matches your criteria, I do believe. If you're looking for a slightly less expensive option, you could see if the Ducky zero shine comes with black switches as well.


----------



## Jixr

they do make ducky shine zeros with black switches, nearly picked an open box one up at microcenter for $70


----------



## Chalupa

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* N/A
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K70 and CM Storm QuickFire TK
*Price:* $100 (Give or take)
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, red.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Mid-sized.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, Photoshop, and Typing
*USB/ PS2:* Doesn't matter.
*KRO:* I don't know what this means
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Preferably not.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Sure?
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Lower.
I don't really have a good idea on what is best for me. I'm currently using a Logitech G510 and I don't like it. It's too long/wide and the keys are too stiff. I want a more basic keyboard without all the extras that my current keyboard has. The more basic the better in my eyes.


----------



## RD20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> The choc will be slightly smaller due to the layout. Shorter by the width of 1 or 2 keys. It won't be exactly the same size, but it shouldn't be more than an inch or so different, just judging from the photos.
> 
> That's the Ducky that best matches your criteria, I do believe. If you're looking for a slightly less expensive option, you could see if the Ducky zero shine comes with black switches as well.


Is there anywhere in the US that would carry them that I could try out typing on I just know I have definitely found myself picky throughout the years over typing with different keyboards.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalupa*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* N/A
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K70 and CM Storm QuickFire TK
> *Price:* $100 (Give or take)
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, red.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Mid-sized.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, Photoshop, and Typing
> *USB/ PS2:* Doesn't matter.
> *KRO:* I don't know what this means
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Preferably not.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Sure?
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Lower.
> I don't really have a good idea on what is best for me. I'm currently using a Logitech G510 and I don't like it. It's too long/wide and the keys are too stiff. I want a more basic keyboard without all the extras that my current keyboard has. The more basic the better in my eyes.


I would go with a CoolerMaster Quickfire Rapid if you can live without the number pad ( saying you wanted basic )
Sounds like you would either want brown or red switches. They can be had for under $100
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RD20*
> 
> Is there anywhere in the US that would carry them that I could try out typing on I just know I have definitely found myself picky throughout the years over typing with different keyboards.


MicroCenter carries duckies


----------



## fuchs

*Location:* Germany
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* N/A
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Filco ninja tkl
*Price*: As cheap as possible
*Backlighting:* NO
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc)*: TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc)*: Gaming and Typing
*USB/ PS2*: Doesn't matter.
*KRO:* I don't know what this means
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Preferably not.
*Media keys (yes/ no)*: no
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* DE/ German
*Switch type:* Brown or Red

So im looking for something like the Filco TKL ninja, but cheaper if possible. Is it possible to buy a black keyboard with white keycaps? I dont want any macro/media keys and i dont need backlighting, just a small, simple quality keyboard.


----------



## dman811

Ducky makes some LINK and LINK Might have to custom order those keycaps though. Paradigm probably knows something in your criteria though.


----------



## Paradigm84

You could also consider the QuickFire Rapid/ Stealth, although finding a German layout version is proving difficult.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I would go with a CoolerMaster Quickfire Rapid if you can live without the number pad ( saying you wanted basic )
> Sounds like you would either want brown or red switches. They can be had for under $100


He did say he wanted backlighting though, which the QFR doesn't have.

@Chalupa if you don't need backlighting, go with the QFR. If you need backlighting, look for a Ducky Shine Zero--TKL (no numpad) if you want a smaller one, or a full-size if you need a numpad.

Both keyboards would still be smaller than a G510 though.

http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_list&c=284

They are a little over budget though, $109-115.
Also, I only see orange and blue backlit, not red for the Zero's.
A QFR can be had for under $100 easily.

I'm not sure what decent backlit mechanicals you can get for under 100, if any.
If you can stretch it more, get a Ducky Shine 3.


----------



## Chalupa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> He did say he wanted backlighting though, which the QFR doesn't have.
> 
> @Chalupa if you don't need backlighting, go with the QFR. If you need backlighting, look for a Ducky Shine Zero--TKL (no numpad) if you want a smaller one, or a full-size if you need a numpad.
> 
> Both keyboards would still be smaller than a G510 though.
> 
> http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_list&c=284
> 
> They are a little over budget though, $109-115.
> Also, I only see orange and blue backlit, not red for the Zero's.
> A QFR can be had for under $100 easily.
> 
> I'm not sure what decent backlit mechanicals you can get for under 100, if any.
> If you can stretch it more, get a Ducky Shine 3.


I can stretch my budget up to $150 for the right keyboard. I just felt I could find one for around $100. However, if the jump in quality is that impressive, I will buy a higher end product.

What makes Ducky keyboards so great?


----------



## Paradigm84

Ducky is so popular because it offers so many varieties.

The main version, DK9008 comes in 6 different backlight colours, with 5 different switches (not sure if the MX Green is available with every backlight colour though).

Then you have the special edition Shine 3's, the yellow butterboard edition (available with MX Whites, which is an extra switch type), the OMG Edition, the Year of the Snake Edition, the Tuhaojin.

Then outside of the Shine 3, you have the Ducky Mini, Ducky Zero (several versions), Ducky Zero Shine and Ducky BnG and CCnG versions.

So yeah, they offer a lot of choice.









The backlighting is also known to be reliable, they use dual layer PCB's, standard bottom row keycap layout and detachable cables on some of the higher end models.


----------



## Chalupa

Anywhere I can buy a Ducky Shine 3 with Red/Brown switches and a red back-light for around $150? I saw they were sold out on this site here - http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=13764.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalupa*
> 
> Anywhere I can buy a Ducky Shine 3 with Red/Brown switches and a red back-light for around $150? I saw they were sold out on this site here - http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=13764.


Only place I can think of off the top of my head is NCIX US, but they're sold out too


----------



## dman811

I thought of MechanicalKeyboards.com but they are OOS as well.


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalupa*
> 
> Anywhere I can buy a Ducky Shine 3 with Red/Brown switches and a red back-light for around $150? I saw they were sold out on this site here - http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=13764.


Never shopped from here but they seem to have them in stock.

BROWN
RED

Ooops just realized that was Australia with US prices...shipping may be bad. Sorry


----------



## Paradigm84

Based in Australia.


----------



## Chalupa

I ended up buying an 87 key Ducky DK9008 Shine 3 keyboard. Thanks for the help!


----------



## dman811

Good choice! Congrats on your new baby.


----------



## Sickened1

Location: US
If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: N/A
Any keyboards you currently have in mind:
Price: $125ish
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full Size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming, Typing
USB/ PS2: USB Preferably.
KRO: I don't know what this means
Macro keys (yes/ no): Either way.
Media keys (yes/ no): Yes.
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Cherry MX Red


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickened1*
> 
> Location: US
> If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: N/A
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind:
> Price: $125ish
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full Size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming, Typing
> USB/ PS2: USB Preferably.
> KRO: I don't know what this means
> Macro keys (yes/ no): Either way.
> Media keys (yes/ no): Yes.
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Cherry MX Red


CM QuickFire Ultimate


----------



## Huckleberry

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Gigabyte Aivia Osmium and Corsair K70 (currently have iOne U9BL-S)
*Price:* $130ish
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and Typing
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Prefer separate brightness and volume control as opposed to using FN key.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huckleberry*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Gigabyte Aivia Osmium and Corsair K70 (currently have iOne U9BL-S)
> *Price:* $130ish
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and Typing
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Prefer separate brightness and volume control as opposed to using FN key.
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown


Either of the two you suggested would be acceptable, although it's worth noting the Gigabyte board doesn't have a great OEM (iOne) and the Corsair K70 has had some issues with warped plates making the boards wobbly.

If you'd be willing to settle for a media key layer, then you'd have more choice such as the Ducky Shine 3, CM Storm Trigger Z (when it releases), CM Storm QuickFire Ultimate.


----------



## Huckleberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Either of the two you suggested would be acceptable, although it's worth noting the Gigabyte board doesn't have a great OEM (iOne) and the Corsair K70 has had some issues with warped plates making the boards wobbly.
> 
> If you'd be willing to settle for a media key layer, then you'd have more choice such as the Ducky Shine 3, CM Storm Trigger Z (when it releases), CM Storm QuickFire Ultimate.


Thanks for the reply. I guess I should reconsider my priorities. Individual backlight control isn't as big of a concern as volume. My current iOne has the issue of the backlight needing to be turned back on after any restart or waking. I assume the Ducky doesn't have this issue and will remember the setting it was last on. I see the Shine 3 has some additional keys at the top right that I probably wouldn't use as much. However, they have a Zero model which has 3 of those as volume keys. Could these be reprogrammed on the Shine 3 and I get replacement keycaps from Ducky? I kind of like the backlight modes the Shine offers vs the Zero model. Thoughts? And thanks!


----------



## Paradigm84

The full size Shine 3 has Home, Calculator, PC and Mail buttons in the top right, which also have media controls as a function layer.

The Shine 3 has the same volume controls, they've just been moved to Delete, End and Page Down in the Home cluster. As for whether they are programmable without additional macro software, I am not sure as I don't own a Zero Shine.

Ducky do offer replacement keycaps in a variety of colours, with more on the way soon.

The Shine 3 has a lot of backlighting options, considerably more than the Zero Shine if you'd like those.


----------



## Spade616

Is the Quickfire Ultimate a good choice at its price point? I've searched everywhere but no one has done a detailed review on this board.

I really cant go over budget right now, and I'm itching to get a mech keyboard. I'd get a TK, but its OOS everywhere. The next best choice over here would be the equivalently priced Ducky Shine 2, and the Thermaltake Poseidon MX blue, but it seems that CM keyboards are sturdier overall. Is my assessment correct?


----------



## Jixr

go for the ducky over the others if they are the same price. CM's are usually not 'better' jsut the best bang for the buck.


----------



## alien9113

Hi,

A new member to the mechanical keyboard world. After reading the mechanical keyboard guide and testing out several keyboards in local stores, I have found I preferred the following:

*Location:* Singaore
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Not aware of any links, I could order online if I can't find it in a local store
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Nope
*Price:* SG$100 to SG$200
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, blue
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing mainly
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* No preference
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No, good to have
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blue
Thanks in advance for any recommendations.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alien9113*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> A new member to the mechanical keyboard world. After reading the mechanical keyboard guide and testing out several keyboards in local stores, I have found I preferred the following:
> 
> *Location:* Singaore
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Not aware of any links, I could order online if I can't find it in a local store
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Nope
> *Price:* SG$100 to SG$200
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, blue
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing mainly
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* No preference
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No, good to have
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blue
> Thanks in advance for any recommendations.


Any ideas of where you would order from online? It helps if I can see what you have to choose from and how the prices compare to the US.


----------



## alien9113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alien9113*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> A new member to the mechanical keyboard world. After reading the mechanical keyboard guide and testing out several keyboards in local stores, I have found I preferred the following:
> 
> *Location:* Singaore
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Not aware of any links, I could order online if I can't find it in a local store
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Nope
> *Price:* SG$100 to SG$200
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, blue
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing mainly
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* No preference
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No, good to have
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blue
> Thanks in advance for any recommendations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas of where you would order from online? It helps if I can see what you have to choose from and how the prices compare to the US.
Click to expand...

My first choice would be Amazon. If this fails, I will Google to see if they have a Facebook page and ask through Facebook if they could ship one over to Singapore or if they have a local contact or local presence.

Edit: Direct order is another option.


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd suggest a Ducky Shine 3, I remembered there is a dedicated distributor in Singapore, their site is here, their site doesn't list what switches they have in stock, but you could contact them via their site or their Facebook page and they'll be able to tell you what they have in stock.


----------



## alien9113

Thank you very much! I will take a look at their pages.


----------



## alien9113

They have blue switch keyboards available, but currently not with blue backlight. Any other recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alien9113*
> 
> They have blue switch keyboards available, but currently not with blue backlight. Any other recommendations?
> 
> Thanks.


Did you ask about the Ducky Zero Shine aswell?


----------



## alien9113

Hmm... I didn't ask. Let me PM them on Facebook.


----------



## CamA

*Price*: Under AUD $200
*Backlighting*: Preferably not.
*Size*: 60% with fn keys, arrow keys, home and end
*Use*: 75% typing : 25% gaming
*USB/ PS2*: USB
*Key Roll Over*: 10 or more
*Macro keys*: No
*Media keys*: Doesn't worry me - auto hot key
*Layout*: US (see this image)
*Switch Type*: See Below. (Not sure if browns, or reds?)
*Noise level*: Low / None
*Tactility*: Maybe some? Would rather one that lasts longer.
*Stiffness*: Flaccid.

Attached is a picture of my cat. Thanks for your time!


----------



## alien9113

No luck for Zero Shine.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CamA*
> 
> 
> *Price*: Under AUD $200
> *Backlighting*: Preferably not.
> *Size*: 60% with fn keys, arrow keys, home and end
> *Use*: 75% typing : 25% gaming
> *USB/ PS2*: USB
> *Key Roll Over*: 10 or more
> *Macro keys*: No
> *Media keys*: Doesn't worry me - auto hot key
> *Layout*: US
> *Switch Type*: See Below. (Not sure if browns, or reds?)
> *Noise level*: Low / None
> *Tactility*: Maybe some? Would rather one that lasts longer.
> *Stiffness*: Flaccid.
> 
> Attached is a picture of my cat. Thanks for your time!


For the board size, what you've described is TKL.

A good choice is the Ducky Zero TKL.

You could also consider a QuickFire Rapid/ Stealth, but I'm having some issues finding stock in Australia.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alien9113*
> 
> No luck for Zero Shine.


Did they say if they'd be getting them back in stock? Failing that you could consider a Corsair K70, however they have had problems with LED's and wobbling previously.

You could also consider a CM Storm QuickFire Ultimate, but I'm having trouble finding stock.


----------



## alien9113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alien9113*
> 
> No luck for Zero Shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they say if they'd be getting them back in stock? Failing that you could consider a Corsair K70, however they have had problems with LED's and wobbling previously.
> 
> You could also consider a CM Storm QuickFire Ultimate, but I'm having trouble finding stock.
Click to expand...

Stock availability is unknown for now. I saw a few local stores carrying CM Store keyboards, not sure if they have the particular model though. I will check again this weekend. Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## CamA

Quote:


> For the board size, what you've described is TKL.


Was thinking something more like my laptop's keyboard. Thanks for the suggestion though - it looks good. However the function buttons are present, and I was leaning more towards the compact 60% keyboards.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CamA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For the board size, what you've described is TKL.
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking something more like my laptop's keyboard. Thanks for the suggestion though - it looks good. However the function buttons are present, and I was leaning more towards the compact 60% keyboards.
Click to expand...

Oops, I misread you saying you wanted F keys instead of Fn keys.









In that case there are a few boards you could look at, if you were willing to import them.


Leopold FC660M (also available as a more expensive topre version)
KBT RACE 2 (pre-order currently)
You could also consider a Noppoo Choc Mini.


----------



## CamA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Oops, I misread you saying you wanted F keys instead of Fn keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case there are a few boards you could look at, if you were willing to import them.
> 
> 
> Leopold FC660M (also available as a more expensive topre version)
> KBT RACE 2 (pre-order currently)
> You could also consider a Noppoo Choc Mini.


Would you recommend a Vortex KBT Pure Pro keyboard?


----------



## alien9113

Was looking at the OCN's Recommended Mechanical Keyboards thread and saw Max Keyboard Nighthawk X7. Since Ducky Singapore has no idea when their keyboards would be available again, and I can only take a look at CM Store keyboards in the weekend, I thought I would look around.

Would Max Keyboard Nighthawk X7 be a good choice?

Edit: http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-keyboard-nighthawk-x7-semi-custom-backlit-mechanical-keyboard.html

Quite customizable too!

Edit 2: Fixed grammar.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CamA*
> 
> Would you recommend a Vortex KBT Pure Pro keyboard?


I have no idea how I forgot about the Pure Pro, yes it would be a good choice.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alien9113*
> 
> Was looking at the OCN's Recommended Mechanical Keyboards thread and saw Max Keyboard Nighthawk X7. Since Ducky Singapore has no idea when their keyboards would be available again, and I can only take a look at CM Store keyboards in the weekend, I thought I would look around.
> 
> Would Max Keyboard Nighthawk X7 be a good choice
> 
> Edit: http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-keyboard-nighthawk-x7-semi-custom-backlit-mechanical-keyboard.html
> 
> Quite customizable too!


Yes, it should be a good choice.


----------



## CamA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I have no idea how I forgot about the Pure Pro, yes it would be a good choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it should be a good choice.


Previously, you linked me to a keyboard with brown switches. Would you recommend the browns, or reds however?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CamA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I have no idea how I forgot about the Pure Pro, yes it would be a good choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it should be a good choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Previously, you linked me to a keyboard with brown switches. Would you recommend the browns, or reds however?
Click to expand...

Some people find MX Reds too light to type with as it's relatively easy to accidentally hit keys and cause typos, if you're an accurate typist however you may not have this issue.

With MX Browns, they are tactile, however some people find the tactile bump so small that it's not really usable, i.e. they find it hard to tell when the switch has actuated.

It's all down to personal preference, many first type mechanical keyboard buyers go for MX Browns because they are less prone to typos than MX Reds, but you may prefer the linearity of MX Reds.


----------



## alien9113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yes, it should be a good choice.


Thank you. I will keep this as one of the options.


----------



## CamA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Some people find MX Reds too light to type with as it's relatively easy to accidentally hit keys and cause typos, if you're an accurate typist however you may not have this issue.
> 
> With MX Browns, they are tactile, however some people find the tactile bump so small that it's not really usable, i.e. they find it hard to tell when the switch has actuated.
> 
> It's all down to personal preference, many first type mechanical keyboard buyers go for MX Browns because they are less prone to typos than MX Reds, but you may prefer the linearity of MX Reds.


Thank you for your assistance, it's greatly appreciated. I'll be making a purchase soon.


----------



## Paradigm84

Glad I could help.


----------



## Cyalume

*Location:United States*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: US*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Filco or Ducky brands*
*Price:Under 175*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Not needed*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games, programming, typing*
*USB/ PS2: Both preferred*
*KRO: N-Key rollover*
*Macro keys (yes/ no): Not needed*
*Media keys (yes/ no): Not needed*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Cherry MX Brown*
**Noise level (high/low): Doesn't matter*
**Tactility (yes/ no): Yes*
**Stiffness (high/ low): Medium*


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> 
> *Location:United States*
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: US*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Filco or Ducky brands*
> *Price:Under 175*
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Not needed*
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size*
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games, programming, typing*
> *USB/ PS2: Both preferred*
> *KRO: N-Key rollover*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no): Not needed*
> *Media keys (yes/ no): Not needed*
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US*
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Cherry MX Brown*
> **Noise level (high/low): Doesn't matter*
> **Tactility (yes/ no): Yes*
> **Stiffness (high/ low): Medium*


Ducky Shine III, Filco Majestouch 2 (full size versions of both). Could also look at a Ducky Zero for a lower price.

Other options to look into are Max Nighthawk x8, CM Storm Quickfire Pro/Ultimate/Trigger-Z/XT.

With a price limit of $175, you're basically free to choose whatever you want. I've used the Nighthawk myself, and the Ducky and Filco are always solid choices. Nighthawk doesn't come with PS/2 input, however.

Quickfire XT has a PS/2 option, but I'm not sure about the other CM boards. They may work with a PS/2 adapter, or they may not, I'm not entirely certain, having not used them myself.


----------



## Cyalume

I want to purchase:

*Ducky DK9087 Shine 3 MX Brown Switch Blue RGB LED 87KEYS Mechanical Keyboard
*

But I can't find it in stock anywhere. Was it discontinued?


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> I want to purchase:
> 
> *Ducky DK9087 Shine 3 MX Brown Switch Blue RGB LED 87KEYS Mechanical Keyboard
> *
> 
> But I can't find it in stock anywhere. Was it discontinued?


Not discontinued, just popular. If you keep trying, and are persistent about it, it'll probably appear for you at some point. You could try calling NCIX if you're in Canada or the US, and see if they can order one for you. There shouldn't be an associated cost, as they will order whatever they know they can sell.


----------



## Cyalume

Whats the verdict on the WASD keyboards? Are they worth the $150?


----------



## Jixr

yeah, they are good.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> Whats the verdict on the WASD keyboards? Are they worth the $150?


As far as I know they are on par with a Filco (very good).


----------



## Cyalume

Is there an informative thread anywhere regarding dampeners?


----------



## Jixr

Basically your only options are landing pads or o-rings


----------



## Travellerr

I wanted to know if anyone has the Realforce 87u 55g uniform keyboard, because I am about to receive some tax money soon and with what is left after bills I was wondering about this keyboard. I already own the Leopold fc660c which is a 45g uniform keyboard and I happen to love this keyboard. From what I have read in forums and threads that many people who have the 45g Topre keyboard and end up purchasing this Realforce board happen to fall in love with the 55g uniform weighting. I wanted some feedback from people that may already own it and hear some other suggestions before going through with my decision.


----------



## Cyalume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Basically your only options are landing pads or o-rings


But how do the landing pads and various o-rings differ?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> As far as I know they are on par with a Filco (*GOD TIER*).


FTFY


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> But how do the landing pads and various o-rings differ?


O-rings are obviously o-rings, and give a bit more 'bounce' to the key, where landing pads are more of a foam square. The orings will kill the clack more, but I (personally) think they take away from the mechanical feel of the keyboard.

the pads just slightly kill the noise, but won't feel as squishy as the orings can.

I don't care for either so I can't really can't give you an accurate feeling of each.


----------



## anteater

Need some helping find the keyboard I need for my next purchase:

Location: U.S.
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Keycool 84, TEX Beetle, Filco Minila, Vortec KBT Race, small form factor
Price: saving money is boring
Backlighting: Not necessary. If the it comes with one, white or blue.
Size: Size similar to Keycool 84. Regular TKL is still somewhat too long. I want to bring my hands closer when gaming.
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming first, typing second.
USB/ PS2: either one is fine. But removable USB cable is required.
KRO: Yes
Macro keys (yes/ no): no
Media keys (yes/ no): yes, volume key for adjusting in game. But if it doesn't come with one, that's ok, too.
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): U.S.
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): MX Red

Other requirements:
- Costar stabilizer. Cherry one is too mushy.
- I want PBT key caps and any key cap printing methods other than pad printing will be good, whichever last longer.
- Windows key lock function.

Looking to buy a good quality and durable keyboard that will last me awhile. I really like the Keycool 84, but since it is a new company, I am not too sure about the build quality, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## Jixr

I don't know of any kb's smaller than a tkl that uses costar stabs.. but you can mod the cherry stabs to feel just as good as costar ( I prefer modded cherries to costars )

the poker 2 is a pretty popular keyboard,

easy to mod, with lots of mod options, ( after market cases, plates, can add led's if you wish )
volume keys,
they have mx reds, browns, blacks, and blues.
retails about $100
comes with thick PBT caps and can be had in either white or black
removable cable as well.
Standard sized keycaps for easy cap switching.
windows lock via switches on teh bottom of the board.

Depending on your game, it may not be the best option though since the F keys are mixed with the number keys and the up/down/left/right cluster is with the WASD section.

( note practically all backlit boards will have thin crappy abs keycaps and cherry stabilizers )


----------



## anteater

The Keycool 84 in white comes with PBT caps. The Chinese reviewer took out of the caps and you can see the costar stabilizer here:

http://www.pcwaishe.cn/thread-428109-1-1.html


----------



## Jixr

Well there ya go then, it seems like a good option for you.


----------



## Waffles8

*Location:* USA
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Currently trying to decide between CM Quickfire Stealth, Rapid or TK or the Noppo Choc Mini
*Price:* Around $100
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No necessary
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* 60%-75%. Looking for compact/mini keyboard.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Mainly used for games.
*USB/ PS2:* Either is ok.
*KRO:* Yes
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Whichever is best for gaming. Have read that Red is best for gaming.
**Noise level (high/low):* Prefer lower noise levels but if the switch type makes noise but is better for gaming, noise will be ok.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Am ok with either tactile or linear.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* I have read that low stiffness is better for multiple clicking in games so maybe something on the lighter side. I just dont want anything too heavy.
To give a brief overview of what I am looking to get out of this keyboard is:

My desk space is a little limited which is why I want compact keyboard. I currently have the Razer Blackwidow and I feel like it just takes up too much space from my mouse. On top of that the primary use of this keyboard is going to be for gaming and I want not only a compact keyboard that fits my desk but I want a keyboard that is going to have easy accessibility to keys for key binds. I am a big fan of using the F keys for key binds but unfortunately they are placed further right than what I like on the Blackwidow so want a keyboard that I will have an easier time clicking the F keys. I also use a lot of keys on the keyboard itself (T, G, H, M, B, V, etc) and while I love the size of the Blackwidow keys for typing I often find that for gaming I misclick keys because they are more spread out and harder to reach. I have pretty much narrowed it down to one of the CM QF keyboard of Noppoo Choc mini. Any suggestion or help choosing will be appreciated. Also any other keyboard that i may have overlooked would be great too.

Thanks


----------



## Jixr

Few notes:

for your switch, the quietest switches are the linears ( blacks and reds ) reds being lighter, blacks stiffer. There is no 'gamer' switch, that is just a bunch of marketing mumbo jumbo. Many people play on several different switch types, its all personal preference. Though you say you want a light switch, so maybe reds are for you then.

Both the Quickfire's rapids and stealths are the same except for the keycaps, and there is about a $20 premium for the stealth version ( though it looks very good )

I don't really advise the TK unless you really need a number pad

I don't own a Choc mini, but I can say from owning a similar sized keyboard ( the poker 2 ) that it can be very difficult to use for gaming needs.
A con with the mini is if you ever want to get aftermarket keycaps, you're going to have a hard time finding a full set, as the QFR on the ohter hand, uses a standard keycap size.

I would suggest a QFR and depending on where you live, they can be found pretty easily, and you might even keep an eye out for used ones.


----------



## MsAriela

*Location:* South Africa
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: *Purchase will be made online
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I like the Gigabyte Osmium, Corsair K70 and K95, Madcatz Strike 7 and the WASD keyboard
*Price:* Around $190
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Preferably full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* FPS and MMO games
*USB/ PS2:* Either is ok.
*KRO:* ?
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Either Red or Brown
**Noise level (high/low):* Makes no difference
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Not sure

I'd also like a keyboard with a solid/sturdy wrist wrest.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MsAriela*
> 
> 
> *Location:* South Africa
> 
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: *Purchase will be made online
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I like the Gigabyte Osmium, Corsair K70 and K95, Madcatz Strike 7 and the WASD keyboard
> 
> *Price:* Around $190
> 
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes
> 
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Preferably full
> 
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* FPS and MMO games
> 
> *USB/ PS2:* Either is ok.
> 
> *KRO:* ?
> 
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary
> 
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
> 
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> 
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Either Red or Brown
> 
> **Noise level (high/low):* Makes no difference
> 
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> 
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Not sure
> 
> I'd also like a keyboard with a solid/sturdy wrist wrest.


You could go for a CM Storm Trigger in MX Reds or MX Browns.


----------



## daniel798

*Location:*US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*Ducky Zero, Quickfire XT
*Price:*Around 100
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*No or adjustable(can be turned off)
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*Games and typing
*USB/ PS2:*USB
*KRO:*?
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*Big No
*Media keys (yes/ no):*Optional
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*Brown most likely if not blue
**Noise level (high/low):*Undecided
**Tactility (yes/ no):*Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):*Undecided


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel798*
> 
> 
> *Location:*US
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*Ducky Zero, Quickfire XT
> *Price:*Around 100
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*No or adjustable(can be turned off)
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*Games and typing
> *USB/ PS2:*USB
> *KRO:*?
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):*Big No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):*Optional
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*Brown most likely if not blue
> **Noise level (high/low):*Undecided
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*Undecided


I'd personally go for the QuickFire XT, it uses Costar stabilizers which many people prefer over Cherry stabilizers (because Cherry stabilizers can make the large keys feel "mushy").


----------



## Razor88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MsAriela*
> 
> 
> *Location:* South Africa
> 
> 
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: *Purchase will be made online
> 
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I like the Gigabyte Osmium, Corsair K70 and K95, Madcatz Strike 7 and the WASD keyboard
> 
> 
> *Price:* Around $190
> 
> 
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes
> 
> 
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Preferably full
> 
> 
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* FPS and MMO games
> 
> 
> *USB/ PS2:* Either is ok.
> 
> 
> *KRO:* ?
> 
> 
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary
> 
> 
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
> 
> 
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> 
> 
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Either Red or Brown
> 
> 
> **Noise level (high/low):* Makes no difference
> 
> 
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> 
> 
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Not sure
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also like a keyboard with a solid/sturdy wrist wrest.


Another Cape Townian :0. You say you like WASD keyboards. Where did you plan on getting them. Shipping is crazy expensive everywhere I look. BTW you say you want tactility. Reds won't offer you that.


----------



## dentnu

*Location:USA*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:Corsair K70*
*Price: Max $200*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):Yes*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):Full*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):Gaming would be main use with light typing.*
*USB/ PS2:USB*
*KRO: ?*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):Not necessary.*
*Media keys (yes/ no):Not necessary.*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):Would like to try MX reds*
**Noise level (high/low):Extremely low*
**Tactility (yes/ no): ?*
**Stiffness (high/ low): ?*
I currently have a razer lycosa which I have been using for the past 4 years. I would like to get a mechanical keyboard. It would be my first mechanical keyboard and after allot of reading would like to try the red switch since they seem to make the less noise. thanks


----------



## Jixr

browns reds blacks and clears all have the same noise level, but from what you filled out, I'd say a Ducky Shine 3 in your choice of LED color with mx browns

( browns are tactile, reds are all smooth )


----------



## xVes

So I've been using a Razer Black Widow for the past 2-3 years (it's the original one I believe). It's a great keyboard and have no real complaints about it. I'm simply just looking for something new.

*Location:* USA
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None, open to any and all suggestions
*Price:* $100 or less preferably, but can exceed if needed
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Sure, but not necessary
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Doesn't matter as I have plenty of real estate, nothing obnoxiously huge though
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming (FPS primarily and MMO occasionally) and typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB, they still make PS2 keyboards!?
*KRO:* ?
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not needed
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Not needed
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Unsure, is there a preference for my gaming needs?
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Either
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Nothing too light nor heavy


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> browns reds blacks and clears all have the same noise level, but from what you filled out, I'd say a Ducky Shine 3 in your choice of LED color with mx browns
> 
> ( browns are tactile, reds are all smooth )


What I meant to say is that I do not want a clicky key like the mx blue. I have no idea if the brown have a clicky felling or not. I would also new a wrist pad can you or anyone recommend some really good ones ?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> So I've been using a Razer Black Widow for the past 2-3 years (it's the original one I believe). It's a great keyboard and have no real complaints about it. I'm simply just looking for something new.
> Location: USA
> If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: None, open to any and all suggestions
> Price: $100 or less
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Sure, but not necessary
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Doesn't matter as I have plenty of real estate, nothing obnoxiously huge though
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming (FPS primarily and MMO occasionally) and typing
> USB/ PS2: USB, they still make PS2 keyboards!?
> KRO: ?
> Macro keys (yes/ no): Not needed
> Media keys (yes/ no): Not needed
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Unsure, is there a preference for my gaming needs?
> *Noise level (high/low): Low
> *Tactility (yes/ no): Either
> *Stiffness (high/ low): Nothing too light nor heavy


Under the $100 is the limiting factor,

Cooler master quickfire rapid and quickfire XT are both really good ( TKL and full size respectively )

availiable in reds, blacks, greens and blues, and with stealth editions as well.

if your wanting silent, I would go reds or browns, ( same spring weight as the blues on your BW )
if you want heavier, blacks, or blues but heavier, then greens.

( reds/blacks blues/greens are the same, just the reds/blues have lighter springs and blacks/greens have the heavier spring )

All modern mechs are USB, but most include USB to PS2 adaptors if thats your thing. ( not much of a real reason to use them anymore )

If you want backlighting, a Ducky Shine Zero should be able to be had right around the $100 mark.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> What I meant to say is that I do not want a clicky key like the mx blue. I have no idea if the brown have a clicky felling or not. I would also new a wrist pad can you or anyone recommend some really good ones ?


Brown as a clicking feeling ( what we refer to as being tactile ), but not a clicking sound, ( sound found on blues/Greens )those are two different things.

there will be a little bump with each keypress that you can feel, but no 'click' like blues have.

as far as wrist rest, I don't use them so I can't help you there.


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Brown as a clicking feeling ( what we refer to as being tactile ), but not a clicking sound, ( sound found on blues/Greens )those are two different things.
> 
> there will be a little bump with each keypress that you can feel, but no 'click' like blues have.


Oh ok I understand now so would you recommend browns or reds for gaming ?


----------



## xVes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Under the $100 is the limiting factor,
> 
> Cooler master quickfire rapid and quickfire XT are both really good ( TKL and full size respectively )
> 
> availiable in reds, blacks, greens and blues, and with stealth editions as well.
> 
> if your wanting silent, I would go reds or browns, ( same spring weight as the blues on your BW )
> if you want heavier, blacks, or blues but heavier, then greens.
> 
> ( reds/blacks blues/greens are the same, just the reds/blues have lighter springs and blacks/greens have the heavier spring )


I actually edited the price part to really expand my choices. I'm definitely willing to pay more as long as it's worth the price.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Oh ok I understand now so would you recommend browns or reds for gaming ?


understand that switch preference is very personal. My personal opinion, noting that yours and others may not agree, is I prefer reds to browns.
The bump in the browns is really not that noticeable, and add more of a friction feeling to the switch than the smooth red's.
( i've owned several red switched boards, but no browns, I just could never see myself liking them after trying them in stores )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xVes*
> 
> I actually edited the price part to really expand my choices. I'm definitely willing to pay more as long as it's worth the price.


well the $150 range has the more premium keyboards, I would go Filco, or if you like back lighting, Ducky Shine 3 in your choice of switches are the way to go.
( note the DS3 can be hard to find depending on your choice of switch and LED color )

WASD keyboards may be an option as well, they have a few customizable choices, but stock can sometimes be limited.

alternatively, you could get one of the quickfires, and a nice set of keycaps to go along with it, as generally, most stock keycaps are quite crap and have a huge improvement of overall feel of a keyboard.


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> understand that switch preference is very personal. My personal opinion, noting that yours and others may not agree, is I prefer reds to browns.
> The bump in the browns is really not that noticeable, and add more of a friction feeling to the switch than the smooth red's.
> ( i've owned several red switched boards, but no browns, I just could never see myself liking them after trying them in stores )
> well the $150 range has the more premium keyboards, I would go Filco, or if you like back lighting, Ducky Shine 3 in your choice of switches are the way to go.
> ( *note the DS3 can be hard to find depending on your choice of switch and LED color* )
> 
> WASD keyboards may be an option as well, they have a few customizable choices, but stock can sometimes be limited.
> 
> alternatively, you could get one of the quickfires, and a nice set of keycaps to go along with it, as generally, most stock keycaps are quite crap and have a huge improvement of overall feel of a keyboard.


I have been having a hard time finding a DS3 in black with blue led and red switches. Is it that they don't make that much of them or are they in high demand and all sold out at the moment ?


----------



## Jixr

Ducky does not produce on the numbers of Razor, so its always been kinda hard to find. also, the DS3 is known as "the year of the snake" in chinese animal years, and now its the year of the horse, I'd imagine production is either very low or ceased by now, the YOTS was very popular, so I'd imagine they would have a year of the horse or something else come up soon ( pure speculation on my part )

though if you have the know how, its not that hard to change the led color or switches.


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Ducky does not produce on the numbers of Razor, so its always been kinda hard to find. also, the DS3 is known as "the year of the snake" in chinese animal years, and now its the year of the horse, I'd imagine production is either very low or ceased by now, the YOTS was very popular, so I'd imagine they would have a year of the horse or something else come up soon ( pure speculation on my part )
> 
> though if you have the know how, its not that hard to change the led color or switches.


Well since I can't find the DS3 that I want can you or anyone else recommend me another keyboard ? I need it to have backlight, and red switches. Thanks


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Well since I can't find the DS3 that I want can you or anyone else recommend me another keyboard ? I need it to have backlight, and red switches. Thanks


Ducky Shine 3 Blue LED with MX Reds here.


----------



## dman811

After trying blues for the third time today, I have confirmed that they are definitely the switch for me, so can someone please find me a DK9008S3-CUSALAAW1 in stock in the USA?


----------



## Jixr

first thing when i copy'd pasted into google?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24211


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> first thing when i copy'd pasted into google?
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24211


Based in Australia.


----------



## Jixr

that'd be a problem...


----------



## dman811

Ya, that's what I'm saying, it seems that it is completely out of stock everywhere, maybe even out of production.


----------



## xVes

Yeah definitely seems like DS3's are at a premium. The DS3 with Brown Cherry MX switches and magenta LED looks really nice and matches my color theme with my mouse. I see NCIX has them, but very limited. Unfortunately I can't pull the trigger on it until Friday at the earliest.


----------



## Jixr

there are ducky shine zero's that come in all switch options, unfortunately LED's are limited to blue and white.

You can always change them, I just bought a pack of 100 led's for $4 online

and my ex gf was australian and we nearly moved back there, so my online shopping sends me to oz pages quite often.


----------



## dman811

Aren't DS0 keyboards less reliable than DS3 keyboards? Plus I really prefer the look of DS3s.


----------



## Jixr

I wouldn't say less reliable, but I don't own either.

As far as I know on the DS3, the price difference is in the LED color options, the spacebar, and it being a YOTS edition.


----------



## zigziglar

0_0 Well I'm from Australia and PCcaseGear had practically any combination available when I got mine. Shipping costs would be between $30-$70 I'd estimate.


----------



## Jixr

just made this abortion of a keyboard, feels so weird to type on. Not sure if I like these profile caps or not, but they look very retro.

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_0134_zpsb7ca59f0.jpg.html

LULZ


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> just made this abortion of a keyboard, feels so weird to type on. Not sure if I like these profile caps or not, but they look very retro.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_0134_zpsb7ca59f0.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> LULZ


Is that an upside-down 7 I see as the 'L' key?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> Is that an upside-down 7 I see as the 'L' key?


uhm.... YES!


----------



## dman811

What the what is that thing?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> What the what is that thing?


about $200 worth of bad decisions.

Typically it looks like this.


----------



## xVes

Man DS3's truly are hard to come by, at least the one I was eyeing. Might settle for the Corsair Vengeance K70 (Brown Cherry MX switches).


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> about $200 worth of bad decisions.
> 
> Typically it looks like this.


I don't understand the appeal of keycaps to some, but to each their own.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xVes*
> 
> Man DS3's truly are hard to come by, at least the one I was eyeing. Might settle for the Corsair Vengeance K70 (Brown Cherry MX switches).


I know that all too well, I've been on the lookout for a DS3 with MX Blues and white LEDs for almost 2 months now.


----------



## Cyalume

Got tired of waiting on DS3, went for a Realforce 87u instead.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> Got tired of waiting on DS3, went for a Realforce 87u instead.


You will soon be a proud topre owner. I don't know anyone who owns a topre based board who isn't just a little bit obsessed about how cool/unique they are.


----------



## Cyalume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> You will soon be a proud topre owner. I don't know anyone who owns a topre based board who isn't just a little bit obsessed about how cool/unique they are.


I only paid around $220 for it over at EliteKeyboards. I kept hearing that they went for like $300 or so...

But I have heard good things about them. Mine arrives two days from now, I'm pretty pumped.


----------



## yhyaprince

*Location:* KSA, but I can buy from Amazon or Newegg.
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://www.jarirbookstore.com/, they offer Razer mechanical keyboards only.
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K70 with red cherry MX
*Price:* 140 USD.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, red but it doesn't matter much.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games.
*USB/ PS2:* USB.
*KRO:* 5 or more.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes, but also doesn't matter much.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US.
*Switch type:* Red Cherry MX.


----------



## HandsomeChow

Location: Hong Kong / United Kingdom (School is there)
Need recommendation of a mechanical Cherry MX Green Keyboard (I like them clicky and hard to press)
I will be traveling a lot and will have a Mitx Gaming/Work Rig with me the whole time (SG08-Lite)
Need a very compact keyboard that i can easily packaway in a backpack or a duffle bag.
USB connection
No need for Macro Keys
Media Keys: American, i hate the UK style where they put the @ on the left side
Layout: US
Use: Gaming and typing essays
Back lit: Yes, but doesn't really matter what colour. Prefer white
Price: Around 110 USD
Keyboards i have in mind: CM Storm Rapid (10 less keys version)


----------



## TheReaper

price: 60$
Location: Israel
Stores: No stores in my country I buy from ebay
Keyboards in mind: None
Backlight: yes (I always play at night)
Size: Full Size
Use: Games
Entrance: USB
KRO: high
Macro Key: Yes
Media Key: Dosent Matters
Layout: US (I prefer IL one buy I will live with it)
Noise Level: Low
Tactility: yes
Stiffness: low


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yhyaprince*
> 
> 
> *Location:* KSA, but I can buy from Amazon or Newegg.
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://www.jarirbookstore.com/, they offer Razer mechanical keyboards only.
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K70 with red cherry MX
> *Price:* 140 USD.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, red but it doesn't matter much.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games.
> *USB/ PS2:* USB.
> *KRO:* 5 or more.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes, but also doesn't matter much.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US.
> *Switch type:* Red Cherry MX.


You could wait for the CM Storm Trigger-Z, I'm not sure why it's not available in the US yet.

The K70 is a reasonable choice, but some users have experienced issues with the backlight or a wobbly faceplate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HandsomeChow*
> 
> Location: Hong Kong / United Kingdom (School is there)
> Need recommendation of a mechanical Cherry MX Green Keyboard (I like them clicky and hard to press)
> I will be traveling a lot and will have a Mitx Gaming/Work Rig with me the whole time (SG08-Lite)
> Need a very compact keyboard that i can easily packaway in a backpack or a duffle bag.
> USB connection
> No need for Macro Keys
> Media Keys: American, i hate the UK style where they put the @ on the left side
> Layout: US
> Use: Gaming and typing essays
> Back lit: Yes, but doesn't really matter what colour. Prefer white
> Price: Around 110 USD
> Keyboards i have in mind: CM Storm Rapid (10 less keys version)


The QuickFire Rapid isn't backlit and I'm having trouble thinking of a board that meets all those criteria.


The QuickFire Rapid/ Stealth can be found with MX Greens but isn't backlit
There is a version of the QuickFire TK with MX Greens, but it has green backlight and is over budget
The Ducky Shine 3 comes with MX Greens but is over budget and as far as I know only available in full size
The WASD V2 CODE can be found with MX Greens and white backlight and in TKL, however it's far over budget.

I think you're going to have to either increase your budget or change some criteria.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReaper*
> 
> price: 60$
> Location: Israel
> Stores: No stores in my country I buy from ebay
> Keyboards in mind: None
> Backlight: yes (I always play at night)
> Size: Full Size
> Use: Games
> Entrance: USB
> KRO: high
> Macro Key: Yes
> Media Key: Dosent Matters
> Layout: US (I prefer IL one buy I will live with it)
> Noise Level: Low
> Tactility: yes
> Stiffness: low


Your budget is too low for your criteria, so I'd suggest looking on eBay for a Logitech G710+ and hope you can find one close to your budget.


----------



## Clockwerk

Looking to upgrade from my black widow ultimate. Blues are soooo loud.
Price: <$150
Stores: Amazon only
Size: Full size
Backlight: prefer white or none
Use: Work/gaming and some programming
Macro keys: preferred
Media keys: meh. I don't care either way
Layout: US

Debating between reds/browns/blacks. So far looking at das keyboard, Logitech g710+. Would prefer to keep price around $125 but will go over if it is worth it or I need to. Thanks in advance


----------



## LetsFailNoob

*Must have*
-_Cherry MX Browns_
-_Backlighing(I would really like it If i can choose which keys can be backlit, and maybe some lightning modes)_
-_Media Control(shoudl be sperated and not as a X+Y Key)_
-_Numpad_
-_German Layout_

*Possible features*
-_Passthrough/Hub_
-_G-Keys_
-_Hand Rest_

So these are the one's I found, the problem with those, is that the most of them are pretty expensive.

-Corsair Vengeance K70
-Roccat Ryos MK Pro
-Logitech G710+

My budget would be around ~150 € but I don't _*want*_ to max it out.
I don't mind the shop where I can buy it from. as long as it is safe, I can buy with paypal or prepayment/cash on delivery and delivers to austria.
But I would appreciate amazon


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LetsFailNoob*
> 
> *Must have*
> -Cherry MX Browns
> -Backlighing
> -Media Control
> -Numpad
> -German Layout
> 
> *Possible features*
> -Passthrough/Hub
> -G-Keys
> -Hand Rest
> 
> So these are the one's I found, the problem with those, is that the most of them are pretty expensive.
> 
> -Corsair Vengeance K70
> -Roccat Ryos MK Pro
> -Logitech G710+
> 
> My budget would be around ~150 € but I don't *want* to max it out.
> I don't mind the shop where I can buy it from. as long as it is safe, I can buy with paypal or prepayment/cash on delivery and delivers to austria.
> But I would appreciate amazon


I can personally recommend the G710+ because I own it and like it a lot. Haven't messed with the others though.

i would watch this video. It helped me make a 



.


----------



## LetsFailNoob

I already watched this video 5 times








I heard, a lot of people have problem with the G710+ because the Ctrl and Esc Keys fell off.
How long do you already own this keyboard?
Also, can you change which key can be backlight or is it locked to Everything/Nothing/WASD+Arrow Keys


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockwerk*
> 
> Looking to upgrade from my black widow ultimate. Blues are soooo loud.
> Price: <$150
> Stores: Amazon only
> Size: Full size
> Backlight: prefer white or none
> Use: Work/gaming and some programming
> Macro keys: preferred
> Media keys: meh. I don't care either way
> Layout: US
> 
> Debating between reds/browns/blacks. So far looking at das keyboard, Logitech g710+. Would prefer to keep price around $125 but will go over if it is worth it or I need to. Thanks in advance


You're massively reducing the number of boards you can choose from by just buying from Amazon, they don't even have many varieties of the Ducky Shine 3, which I would highly recommend.

Failing that, the Logitech G710+ is a good choice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LetsFailNoob*
> 
> *Must have*
> -_Cherry MX Browns_
> -_Backlighing_
> -_Media Control_
> -_Numpad_
> -_German Layout_
> 
> *Possible features*
> -_Passthrough/Hub_
> -_G-Keys_
> -_Hand Rest_
> 
> So these are the one's I found, the problem with those, is that the most of them are pretty expensive.
> 
> -Corsair Vengeance K70
> -Roccat Ryos MK Pro
> -Logitech G710+
> 
> My budget would be around ~150 € but I don't _*want*_ to max it out.
> I don't mind the shop where I can buy it from. as long as it is safe, I can buy with paypal or prepayment/cash on delivery and delivers to austria


You're meant to fill out the form in the OP, but I'll help this time.

I'd suggest the CM Storm Trigger-Z.


----------



## Clockwerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You're massively reducing the number of boards you can choose from by just buying from Amazon, they don't even have many varieties of the Ducky Shine 3, which I would highly recommend.
> 
> Failing that, the Logitech G710+ is a good choice.


I know it is limiting using Amazon but have a bunch in amazon gift cards that I need to use on something figured a new keyboard would be worth it

Edit: thanks for quick reply BTW. G710+ on sale for $98 on amazon at the moment. That was what inspired me to start looking into a new keyboard


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockwerk*
> 
> Looking to upgrade from my black widow ultimate. Blues are soooo loud.
> Price: <$150
> Stores: Amazon only
> Size: Full size
> Backlight: prefer white or none
> Use: Work/gaming and some programming
> Macro keys: preferred
> Media keys: meh. I don't care either way
> Layout: US
> 
> Debating between reds/browns/blacks. So far looking at das keyboard,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logitech g710+. Would prefer to keep price around $125 but will go over if it is worth it or I need to. Thanks in advance


Might also check out corsairs k95 and its varriants. ( red switches )

Full size, with 10+ macro keys, backlit ( white ) dedicated media keys, but its $150 msrp.

( also I saw amazon had hte g710 on sale for under $100 today, not sure if the deal is still up or not )


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LetsFailNoob*
> 
> I already watched this video 5 times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard, a lot of people have problem with the G710+ because the Ctrl and Esc Keys fell off.
> How long do you already own this keyboard?
> Also, can you change which key can be backlight or is it locked to Everything/Nothing/WASD+Arrow Keys


Good!

No problems with it in the slightest. With normal use. I don't abuse my stuff. And I dont rage either. Nothing has fallen off. Just use a proper key puller and you'll be fine.

I have had it since the middle of January.

The backlighting is how you describe it.

Take a look at what I was able to do with mine, if you are interested. LINK


----------



## Revolution996

Corsair K70 for me, Cherry Reds, individual key back-lighting, media keys and scroll volume, absolutely love it... 10/10

















Revo.


----------



## LetsFailNoob

So I am struggling between G710+, and the Corsair K70.
The G710+ has G-Keys and is pretty much the same like my old one, because I have a G110 at home.
But it can't be individually backlight.
The corsair looks fanomenaly great built, and can be backlight indiviudally, but doesn't have programmabel keys.

Is there any way (with software) so i can baclight every key indivudally?
Because I know the software from Logitech is much much better, but the keyboard itself looks (on the pictures) not that luxury and expensive as the K70 does.
@Jolly Roger: Does it look better if it stands in front of you, or does the plastic make it look cheap.
@Revolution996: Don't you miss some macro keys? Or can u programm each key how you want?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LetsFailNoob*
> 
> So I am struggling between G710+, and the Corsair K70.
> The G710+ has G-Keys and is pretty much the same like my old one, because I have a G110 at home.
> But it can't be individually backlight.
> The corsair looks fanomanaly great built, and can be backlight indiviudally, but doesn't have programmabel keys.
> 
> Is there any way (with software) so i can baclight every key indivudally?
> Because I know the software from Logitech is much much better, but the keyboard itself looks (on the pictures) not that luxury and expensive as the K70 does.
> @Jolly Roger: Does it look better if it stands in front of you, or does the plastic make it look cheap.
> @Revolution996: Don't you miss some macro keys? Or can u programm each key how you want?


I know the k95 you can choose which key is lit, ( as i've owned it ) i would imagine the k70 can do the same.
no 3rd party software can do that for any mech that i'm aware of.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LetsFailNoob*
> 
> @Jolly Roger: Does it look better if it stands in front of you, or does the plastic make it look cheap.


I've never owned a metal KB, so I can't really say anything to that. Its not the best built keyboard out there, but it is very solid, heavy, and doesn't feel cheap. I would say that it looks better than your average plastic KB. Its not an aluminum piece of art, but it looks decent if you give it a little love.







I would say that it looks better in person than it does in pictures.


----------



## LetsFailNoob

I just saw, that the K70 in Brown switches is avaible in about 1-3 MONTHS in my country with german layout.
So does anyone know a keyboard which is similar to the K70?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LetsFailNoob*
> 
> I just saw, that the K70 in Brown switches is avaible in about 1-3 MONTHS in my country with german layout.
> So does anyone know a keyboard which is similar to the K70?


nope, thats about it if you're looking for a metal baseplate


----------



## Revolution996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LetsFailNoob*
> 
> So I am struggling between G710+, and the Corsair K70.
> The G710+ has G-Keys and is pretty much the same like my old one, because I have a G110 at home.
> But it can't be individually backlight.
> The corsair looks fanomenaly great built, and can be backlight indiviudally, but doesn't have programmabel keys.
> 
> Is there any way (with software) so i can baclight every key indivudally?
> Because I know the software from Logitech is much much better, but the keyboard itself looks (on the pictures) not that luxury and expensive as the K70 does.
> @Jolly Roger: Does it look better if it stands in front of you, or does the plastic make it look cheap.
> @Revolution996: Don't you miss some macro keys? Or can u programm each key how you want?


No software with the K70, just plug and play.
I can keybind in game but thats about it, used to have a Thermaltake Challenger Pro with macro`s, was a pain in the arse and eventually died on me.

http://www.ttesports.com/productPage.aspx?p=3&g=ftr

Didn't want to waste money on another failure so did my research and went for the Corsair...probably one of the best buys I have done in ages, first mech keyboard, lovely positive actuation, solid build quality, never looked back and don't even miss the macro`s.
The main thing for me was the ability to illuminate only the keys I needed for a particular game as I play in the dark mostly, love it.

Revo.


----------



## LetsFailNoob

Yeah that's great.
The thing is, as I said, it's only avaible in 1-3 months (amazon), which means like 3+.
Do you know any other keyboard where u can choose which keys u want to illuminate?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LetsFailNoob*
> 
> Yeah that's great.
> The thing is, as I said, it's only avaible in 1-3 months (amazon), which means like 3+.
> Do you know any other keyboard where u can choose which keys u want to illuminate?


Pretty sure the Corsair K95 is able to do that, although I think it is out of your budget.


----------



## SkyandSun

Hi - am after a mechanical keyboard - thanks for any help.

*Location:*
UK

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
Because of the budget price:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cherry-Quality-Action-Keyboard-G80-3000LSCGB-2/dp/B0041KJKAG/ref=cm_cd_ql_qh_dp_t
Also have heard good things about the Ducky 3...

*Price:*
Maybe up to £100 but ideally less.

*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*
Not necessary

*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*
Open-minded. I guess I don't really need the number-pad.

*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*
Gaming, writing/word processing, general typing/internet stuff

*USB/ PS2:*
Open-minded

*KRO:*
Not entirely sure - I know what KRO means but having only returned to PC gaming with this new PC, I'm not sure what I need.

*Macro keys (yes/ no):*
Not needed

*Media keys (yes/ no):*
Would be nice to have

*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
Standard UK layout

*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
Not known

**Noise level (high/low):*
Low, but not really sure - I've not used a mechanical keyboard before and can't say how I'll feel after using one for months - perhaps people here could suggest based on my needs (gaming and word processing) what might be best suited.

**Tactility (yes/ no):*
not sure

**Stiffness (high/ low):*
not sure


----------



## LetsFailNoob

As I informed myself here, I wanted to take the Coolermaster Storm Trigger z (Cherry MX Brown).
A friend of mine told me that the Roccat Ryos MK Pro would be good.
I also heard, that Roccat has a bad name.
Is this still the case, because before I am going to spend 170€ for a keyboard which is made cheap and is badly processed, for cool lightning effects, I'd rather go with the CM Storm Trigger Z.
Or is there any Keyboard outthere , which is just like the CM Strom Trigger Z, and costs like like it, but with per key-illumination?
The Corsair K70, K95, and all Ducky Shine 3 are not avaible for me.
Corsair one's becaus they would take to long to deliver, and Ducky's because no G-Key, what isn't really a problem, but no german layout with browns .


----------



## Revolution996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LetsFailNoob*
> 
> As I informed myself here, I wanted to take the Coolermaster Storm Trigger z (Cherry MX Brown).
> A friend of mine told me that the Roccat Ryos MK Pro would be good.
> I also heard, that Roccat has a bad name.
> Is this still the case, because before I am going to spend 170€ for a keyboard which is made cheap and is badly processed, for cool lightning effects, I'd rather go with the CM Storm Trigger Z.
> Or is there any Keyboard outthere , which is just like the CM Strom Trigger Z but with per key-illumination?


I tested the Roccat and it didnt have the nice finish or build quality of my Corsair K70.


----------



## LetsFailNoob

Well, as it looks the K70 is just one of the bes build mechanical keyboards outthere.
But did you feel or see something else except that it didn't look as great as the K70


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LetsFailNoob*
> 
> Well, as it looks the K70 is just one of the best build mechanical keyboards out there.


Many, many people would disagree with this statement. Corsair is not bad, but far from the best built.

If you want top level build quality, I would go witih a Filco, Ducky, or a full blown custom.

K70's have had dying LED issues and QC issues with keyboards being shipped out that did not lay flat on a desk. ( i've had first hand exp with that )


----------



## zigziglar

Are there any slimline mech boards (like filco or ducky no nonsense shape) with one column of G keys to the left? The more compact the better, but must have F keys.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyandSun*
> 
> Hi - am after a mechanical keyboard - thanks for any help.
> 
> *Location:*
> UK
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
> Because of the budget price:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cherry-Quality-Action-Keyboard-G80-3000LSCGB-2/dp/B0041KJKAG/ref=cm_cd_ql_qh_dp_t
> Also have heard good things about the Ducky 3...
> 
> *Price:*
> Maybe up to £100 but ideally less.
> 
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*
> Not necessary
> 
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*
> Open-minded. I guess I don't really need the number-pad.
> 
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*
> Gaming, writing/word processing, general typing/internet stuff
> 
> *USB/ PS2:*
> Open-minded
> 
> *KRO:*
> Not entirely sure - I know what KRO means but having only returned to PC gaming with this new PC, I'm not sure what I need.
> 
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):*
> Not needed
> 
> *Media keys (yes/ no):*
> Would be nice to have
> 
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
> Standard UK layout
> 
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> Not known
> 
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> Low, but not really sure - I've not used a mechanical keyboard before and can't say how I'll feel after using one for months - perhaps people here could suggest based on my needs (gaming and word processing) what might be best suited.
> 
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> not sure
> 
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*
> not sure


I'd suggest the Ducky Zero with MX Browns.

Usually I'd suggest the CM QuickFire XT, but I can only find it with MX Blues or MX Reds, which you may not like for gaming or typing respectively.


----------



## SkyandSun

Thanks, I was looking at the Ducky Shine 3 but don't need the fancy lights!

I've searched but haven't found a clear answer on the difference between the Shine 3 and the Zero. Is it just the lighting display - is the quality and everything else the same?

I agree the brown switches are a good choice for me, thanks again.


----------



## Paradigm84

The Ducky Zero has no detachable cable, no DIP switches, no media keys (so you'd have to use software), less durable keycaps and no adjustable USB repeat options.

As far as I know the build quality is the same.


----------



## LetsFailNoob

So, I am back once again.
And I am not 100% sure, but 85%
I really like the clicky noise from the blue switches, but I am not sure if it would annoy *me* in a long term.
Because if any of you can convince me, to use Cherry MX Blues, and tell me that they aren't annyoing, I'll get the K70 with blue ones for 120€


----------



## SkyandSun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The Ducky Zero has no detachable cable, no DIP switches, no media keys (so you'd have to use software), less durable keycaps and no adjustable USB repeat options.
> 
> As far as I know the build quality is the same.


Is this the CM keyboard you were going to recommend? I have found somewhere it is in stock. Why would you recommend this one over the Ducky?

Thanks again!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LetsFailNoob*
> 
> So, I am back once again.
> And I am not 100% sure, but 85%
> I really like the clicky noise from the blue switches, but I am not sure if it would annoy *me* in a long term.
> Because if any of you can convince me, to use Cherry MX Blues, and tell me that they aren't annyoing, I'll get the K70 with blue ones for 120€


No-one can convince you of that, we can't tell you if you'll find them annoying or not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyandSun*
> 
> Is this the CM keyboard you were going to recommend? I have found somewhere it is in stock. Why would you recommend this one over the Ducky?
> 
> Thanks again!


That's the one.

I think that would be a better choice for you, it has a media control layer in the F row and you said you'd prefer media controls. It's also made by Costar so the large keys won't be "squishy", which some people don't like.


----------



## SkyandSun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> No-one can convince you of that, we can't tell you if you'll find them annoying or not.
> That's the one.
> 
> I think that would be a better choice for you, it has a media control layer in the F row and you said you'd prefer media controls. It's also made by Costar so the large keys won't be "squishy", which some people don't like.


Thanks! I am not sure what you mean by squishy - I guess ideally I need to try one out...

I am put off the CM keyboard because it looks a little 'gamey' - the font on the keys is the cause of this, I think. While I definitely am a gamer I much prefer the stylish, sleek look of some peripherals rather than those that are marketed to gamers and look aggressive and macho. The Ducky looks neutral in this sense (rather than looking like a gaming peripheral) and could be used in any environment, I think. Maybe it looks more neutral in person... ?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyandSun*
> 
> Thanks! I am not sure what you mean by squishy - I guess ideally I need to try one out...
> 
> I am put off the CM keyboard because it looks a little 'gamey' - the font on the keys is the cause of this, I think. While I definitely am a gamer I much prefer the stylish, sleek look of some peripherals rather than those that are marketed to gamers and look aggressive and macho. The Ducky looks neutral in this sense (rather than looking like a gaming peripheral) and could be used in any environment, I think. Maybe it looks more neutral in person... ?


It's hard to explain, but they just don't feel as close to other keys as they might were they using Costar stabilizers.

I wouldn't personally let the keycaps on a board like that dissuade you from it, you could always buy aftermarket keycaps if you don't like them.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The Ducky Zero has no detachable cable, no DIP switches, no media keys (so you'd have to use software), less durable keycaps and no adjustable USB repeat options.
> 
> As far as I know the build quality is the same.


I've heard anecdotally that some people prefer the feel of the Shine over the Zero, but I've never seen anything to substantiate that. It could just be people subconsciously preferring the more expensive item.


----------



## Travellerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyandSun*
> 
> Thanks! I am not sure what you mean by squishy - I guess ideally I need to try one out...
> 
> I am put off the CM keyboard because it looks a little 'gamey' - the font on the keys is the cause of this, I think. While I definitely am a gamer I much prefer the stylish, sleek look of some peripherals rather than those that are marketed to gamers and look aggressive and macho. The Ducky looks neutral in this sense (rather than looking like a gaming peripheral) and could be used in any environment, I think. Maybe it looks more neutral in person... ?


Hey I would personally say the Quickfire Rapid from cooler master is a great keyboard for the money for a cherry mx keyboard. If you need something full size the I would go with the XT which comes in about every switch type excluding clear and white. Also, I replaced the keys with nice pbt ones that I got a while set for 42 dollars. So I mean realistically the XT and the Rapid are both great minimal and sleek keyboards that just look sexy with a similar set up. I would say go for it because of the fact that you can probably find one on sale and get new caps costing together 110 dollars, and which is not a bad price for a nice, solid, and well designed keyboard and caps. I hope that you give those models a chance because you most likely will not regret it.


----------



## SkyandSun

Costar stabilisers look good, the more I research them. Which I guess rules out the Ducky.

What are you guys' opinions of Filco? I can see the Majesto 2 is over my budget, but the brand seems to come recommended... I guess the alternative is to buy the CM Quickfire XT and replace the keys - as I really don't like the font on them and I know it would annoy me. Is there a particular model of Filco you might recommend for me?

Or a set of replacement keycaps with a more neutral font for the Quickfire? I couldn't see anything on amazon.co.uk...

Does Filco have issues with 'pinging' and uneven fonts printed on the keys?

Thanks!


----------



## LetsFailNoob

*Location:*
Austria
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
Amazon(or somewhere, where you can pay with paypal/debit card)
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
Razer Black Widow Ultiamet 2013;Roccat Ryos MK Pro;Corsair K70
*Price:*
0-200€
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*
Yes
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*
Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*
Gamming
*USB/ PS2:*
USB/PS2
*KRO:*
6-n (as long as it's enough for gaming it's ok)
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*
Macro keys; Not neccesary
*Media keys (yes/ no):*
Yes; but not as Fn-Keys if possible
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
Qwertz(German)
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
Cherry MX Blue
This is for a friend, if you might be asking why I post again.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyandSun*
> 
> Costar stabilisers look good, the more I research them. Which I guess rules out the Ducky.
> 
> What are you guys' opinions of Filco? I can see the Majesto 2 is over my budget, but the brand seems to come recommended... I guess the alternative is to buy the CM Quickfire XT and replace the keys - as I really don't like the font on them and I know it would annoy me. Is there a particular model of Filco you might recommend for me?
> 
> Or a set of replacement keycaps with a more neutral font for the Quickfire? I couldn't see anything on amazon.co.uk...
> 
> Does Filco have issues with 'pinging' and uneven fonts printed on the keys?
> 
> Thanks!


if you're up for it, cherry stabilizers can easily be modded to feel better, and if you have click switches ( greens or blues ) after the mod it will feel just like a costar bar.

Filco is top level brand, excelent build quality, but if you want to save money the XT is 99% as good for lesser cost.
You won't find replacement keycaps on amazon, but check several places listed here.
http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide#post_6025244


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyandSun*
> 
> Costar stabilisers look good, the more I research them. Which I guess rules out the Ducky.
> 
> What are you guys' opinions of Filco? I can see the Majesto 2 is over my budget, but the brand seems to come recommended... I guess the alternative is to buy the CM Quickfire XT and replace the keys - as I really don't like the font on them and I know it would annoy me. Is there a particular model of Filco you might recommend for me?
> 
> Or a set of replacement keycaps with a more neutral font for the Quickfire? I couldn't see anything on amazon.co.uk...
> 
> Does Filco have issues with 'pinging' and uneven fonts printed on the keys?
> 
> Thanks!


Ping has to do with the Cherry switch, you're just as likely to get it on a Filco as you are on a $40-on-sale Thermaltake board. That is, not very likely.

All Filcos are going to cost a lot. If you want something cheaper, go for a Quickfire with similar features. Jixr linked a good list. You can get a full set of keycaps for max $40 if you know where to look. My current set of caps came from Max Keyboards. It has the legends printed on the front, rather than the top, so there's nothing at all to feel on the top of the key. They were $40 plus shipping, and it's a universal set so it works on pretty much any Cherry board you'll find.


----------



## djthrottleboi

is this a good keyboard and mouse combo for gaming? http://www.amazon.com/AULA-KILLING-Gaming-Keyboard-Backlight/dp/B00GMJOPUE/ref=sr_1_15?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1394774711&sr=1-15&keywords=wireless+gaming+keyboard. i need led so i can see in the dark andi would like a multifunctional mouse to come with it. my budget is $70


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> is this a good keyboard and mouse combo for gaming? http://www.amazon.com/AULA-KILLING-Gaming-Keyboard-Backlight/dp/B00GMJOPUE/ref=sr_1_15?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1394774711&sr=1-15&keywords=wireless+gaming+keyboard. i need led so i can see in the dark andi would like a multifunctional mouse to come with it. my budget is $70


I don't know about general gaming purposes. That's not a mechanical board, so most people you're going to ask in this thread are going to say it's not as good as it could be. Then again, with a budget of $70, you're probably not going to find a keyboard and mouse combo if you want a mech board. Maybe a $70 QFR or something.

Personally for gaming, I find the keyboard to be much more critical, because I perform a lot more of my actions on it. I game on a $140 board and $5 mouse. My personal recommendation would be to look at a Cooler Master quickfire rapid, even though it has no LED. A lot of people like reds for gaming, but take a look at the characteristics of the switch types they offer and see what sounds right to you. For a mouse, just go for a cheap USB optical mouse.

I would recommend against gaming in the dark on principle -- it's bad for your eyesight. If it's unavoidable, I still don't see how LED helps. You ought to be looking at the screen and feeling the board, it shouldn't be necessary for the board to be legible at all.

Again, because you're posting in a mechanical keyboard thread, any opinions you get here are going to be biased towards that type of board.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> I don't know about general gaming purposes. That's not a mechanical board, so most people you're going to ask in this thread are going to say it's not as good as it could be. Then again, with a budget of $70, you're probably not going to find a keyboard and mouse combo if you want a mech board. Maybe a $70 QFR or something.
> 
> Personally for gaming, I find the keyboard to be much more critical, because I perform a lot more of my actions on it. I game on a $140 board and $5 mouse. My personal recommendation would be to look at a Cooler Master quickfire rapid, even though it has no LED. A lot of people like reds for gaming, but take a look at the characteristics of the switch types they offer and see what sounds right to you. For a mouse, just go for a cheap USB optical mouse.
> 
> I would recommend against gaming in the dark on principle -- it's bad for your eyesight. If it's unavoidable, I still don't see how LED helps. You ought to be looking at the screen and feeling the board, it shouldn't be necessary for the board to be legible at all.
> 
> Again, because you're posting in a mechanical keyboard thread, any opinions you get here are going to be biased towards that type of board.


thank you and the light is for when i type in the dark like now as my fiance is sleep so i turn the lights off. I actually am here in the forums helping out or somewhere else helping out and i just need the light to see which key is which but i would like a gaming keyboard for macros among other things. to keep it short i am trying to kill 2 birds with one stone. also it should be compatible with windows, mac, and linux as this is a triple boot system and that suggestion was an awesome suggestion but mac doesn't like it so much.


----------



## mskc33

*Location:* Germany
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Amazon.de / Alternate.de / Mindfactory.de / Hardwareschotte.de
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None. I've been using the Razer Anansi and I like the layout of it.
*Price:* 100€ max
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes. blue / green / a mix of those are preferred, but any other is fine aswell
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, lots of programming (8 to 10 hours a day)
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Preferably
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* German
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Blue, I guess?
**Noise level (high/low):* High (althought I'm concerned that it will be hearable in TS³ with the mic being 20-30cm away from the keyboard and voice activationn turned on; I dont want to use push2talk)
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* No idea what that means


----------



## Sainix

*Location:US*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Razer Black widow (Razer switches?)
*Price:100-150*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):[ /B] It is a plus but not needed
*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games
*USB/ PS2:* Usb
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Never used them
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* What ever is the norm
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Clicky blue
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):*


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainix*
> 
> 
> *Location:US*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Razer Black widow (Razer switches?)
> *Price:100-150*
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):[ /B] It is a plus but not needed
> *
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games
> *USB/ PS2:* Usb
> *KRO:*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Never used them
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* What ever is the norm
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Clicky blue
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*


Most will recomend a Coolermaster Quickfire XT or a Filco, or if you want backlighting a Ducky Shine ( shine zero, or Shine 3 ) Razer keyboards are not that great, just over hyped marketing makes it sound like they are the greatest things on the planet, in reality they are not. ( they moved to their 'razer' switches to save production cost by using chinese knock off switches )


----------



## Sainix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Most will recomend a Coolermaster Quickfire XT or a Filco, or if you want backlighting a Ducky Shine ( shine zero, or Shine 3 ) Razer keyboards are not that great, just over hyped marketing makes it sound like they are the greatest things on the planet, in reality they are not. ( they moved to their 'razer' switches to save production cost by using chinese knock off switches )


Yea they had me all hyped with that video >.< I have looked into the ducky shine 3 before and it was looking good to me just nervous to pull the trigger on buying one and then something new and better coming along


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainix*
> 
> Yea they had me all hyped with that video >.< I have looked into the ducky shine 3 before and it was looking good to me just nervous to pull the trigger on buying one and then something new and better coming along


Ducky and Filco are the Top teir brands in terms of build quality and performance.

Razers just cheap products with pretty lights and a good marketing department, pretty much like beats headphones, alienware computers, and all that other kinda stuff.

Just because you paid a lot of money for something does not mean its the best.


----------



## Sainix

^_^ well I am glad i came here before buying.

I am down to two keyboards

*Ducky Shine 3*: Cant seem to find where to buy one though =o

*Das keyboard model S pro*: http://shop.daskeyboard.com/collections/products/products/das-keyboard-professional-model-s


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainix*
> 
> ^_^ well I am glad i came here before buying.
> 
> I am down to two keyboards
> 
> *Ducky Shine 3*: Cant seem to find where to buy one though =o
> 
> *Das keyboard model S pro*: http://shop.daskeyboard.com/collections/products/products/das-keyboard-professional-model-s


I recommend the Ducky. What colour backlight would you be interested in?


----------



## Jixr

and just a note on the DAS, it has a gloss case, so something you're going to be touching all the time, its going to collect finger prints like no other.


----------



## Sainix

For the ducky i wanted to get blue backlight

Can you turn off the repeat delay on the ducky shine 3?

Yea i think i will pass on the das then, my current keyboard is like that and it bugs me how dirty it always seems.

I live in Orange county California would i be able to go to any stores and just pick up a ducky or am i going to have to order online?


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainix*
> 
> For the ducky i wanted to get blue backlight
> 
> Can you turn off the repeat delay on the ducky shine 3?
> 
> Yea i think i will pass on the das then, my current keyboard is like that and it bugs me how dirty it always seems.
> 
> I live in Orange county California would i be able to go to any stores and just pick up a ducky or am i going to have to order online?


Usually you need to order online. Not sure where it's in stock at the moment. Ducky is due for a product refresh soon, their Shine series were killer to find around this time last year too, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jixr

if you're near a microcenter, they carry duck shine zeros, they come in blue or white leds, cost under $100, and not as premium as the shine 3's ,still really good boards.


----------



## mskc33

Any recommendations for me (in Germany)?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mskc33*
> 
> Any recommendations for me (in Germany)?


unfortuantely i'm not too familiar with the german layout, or what keyboards have that option for that layout. It ususally doesnt take this long to have someone jump in with a suggestion.


----------



## mskc33

I dont know what the layout is called, but that's how it looks:

http://www.klickdichschlau.at/contentfiles/edv/hardware/Tastatur_de.png


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mskc33*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Germany
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Amazon.de / Alternate.de / Mindfactory.de / Hardwareschotte.de
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None. I've been using the Razer Anansi and I like the layout of it.
> *Price:* 100€ max
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes. blue / green / a mix of those are preferred, but any other is fine aswell
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, lots of programming (8 to 10 hours a day)
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* Preferably
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* German
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Blue, I guess?
> **Noise level (high/low):* High (althought I'm concerned that it will be hearable in TS³ with the mic being 20-30cm away from the keyboard and voice activationn turned on; I dont want to use push2talk)
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* No idea what that means


I'd consider:


CM QuickFire Ultimate
Corsair K70 (you'd need to stretch the budget slightly)


----------



## mskc33

Thank you, Paradigm84, the one from Corsair looks nice. What about the noise though? Do you think the voice activation will be a problem when in TeamSpeak?


----------



## Earthsiege

Hi everyone! Long time lurker, first time poster. I'm having a tough time locating the perfect keyboard for myself, and because the CODE keyboard (with clears) is currently out of stock, I'm looking for alternatives.


*Location:* US
*Price:* $70 - $200
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, preferably white
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming & typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* The usual 6-key RO is fine
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not needed
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Would be nice, but not necessary
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry clears or greens
I've seen that there's a few Duckys with clears, but they are also out of stock. I know the CODE keyboard with greens is available, but I'm still on the fence about the clickyness. How do you guys feel about greens?

Thanks!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mskc33*
> 
> Thank you, Paradigm84, the one from Corsair looks nice. What about the noise though? Do you think the voice activation will be a problem when in TeamSpeak?


From my experience you can minimise the keyboard noise by adjusting your mic settings, but if you'd prefer a quieter board you could consider the K70 with MX Browns.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Earthsiege*
> 
> Hi everyone! Long time lurker, first time poster. I'm having a tough time locating the perfect keyboard for myself, and because the CODE keyboard (with clears) is currently out of stock, I'm looking for alternatives.
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Price:* $70 - $200
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, preferably white
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming & typing
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* The usual 6-key RO is fine
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not needed
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Would be nice, but not necessary
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry clears or greens
> I've seen that there's a few Duckys with clears, but they are also out of stock. I know the CODE keyboard with greens is available, but I'm still on the fence about the clickyness. How do you guys feel about greens?
> 
> Thanks!


The WASD V2 CODE with MX Clears should be back in stock within the next few weeks, would you not prefer to wait?

I personally like MX Greens, but I'm going to wait to get an MX Clear CODE, I'd recommend you do the same. There isn't really much choice for backlit MX Green/ MX Clear boards other than the CODE.


----------



## Earthsiege

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The WASD V2 CODE with MX Clears should be back in stock within the next few weeks, would you not prefer to wait?
> 
> I personally like MX Greens, but I'm going to wait to get an MX Clear CODE, I'd recommend you do the same. There isn't really much choice for backlit MX Green/ MX Clear boards other than the CODE.


Perfect, thanks! I was curious if there were any good alternatives to the CODE, as my current Logitech G15v2 is really starting to get on my nerves, but I think a few weeks wait shouldn't be too bad for the CODE.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Best full sized brown keyboard for cheap?


----------



## zigziglar

Best? Cheap?

Ducky Zero DK2087. You can get this with or without backlighting. The non-backlight Zero is one of the cheapest mechanical keyboards with all the basic features you want and the construction quality you get in the higher end boards. They have dual layer PCB and metal plate switch mounts for a solid typing feel.

Just my recommendation/2c.

Unless you literally meant a brown keyboard and not a keyboard with MX brown switches lol In which case, buy some spray paint and get the Zero anyway


----------



## ash152152

Location: US
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky shine 3, filco majestouch 2 , gigabyte aivia osmium
Price: <$170
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): not necessary. If yes, then blue light
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): gaming and some typing
USB/ PS2: USB
Macro keys (yes/ no): not needed
Media keys (yes/ no): not necessary
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US layout
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): black or red

I am going to buy a new mech keyboard. I will be glad if someone can give me some suggestions base on my requirements.


----------



## Travellerr

Are you asking for suggestions with these qualities and features? Because I have some good suggestions if so


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ash152152*
> 
> Location: US
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky shine 3, filco majestouch 2 , gigabyte aivia osmium
> Price: <$170
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): not necessary. If yes, then blue light
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): gaming and some typing
> USB/ PS2: USB
> Macro keys (yes/ no): not needed
> Media keys (yes/ no): not necessary
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US layout
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): black or red
> 
> I am going to buy a new mech keyboard. I will be glad if someone can give me some suggestions base on my requirements.


If you don't care about backlighting just get the Majestouch 2.


----------



## Travellerr

Or if you do not want to spend the extra money and you still want a nice design with a minimal look, you could always go with the Cooler Master XT with red switches. It is a great quality keyboard and it feels nice and low profile, being very comfortable to type on. I had one in cherry mx brown switches but I ended up getting a cherry tenkeyless and gave the xt to my wife to save the space. I also ended up getting another Topre switch keyboard and kind of put the mx switch keyboard to the side(using it for certain games and when I want a difference in typing experience).
Also, Leopold makes pretty steady keyboards in full size as well if that is what you want I would go with either Filco, Leopold, and or Cooler Master XT. They are listed from highest priced to lowest.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> Or if you do not want to spend the extra money and you still want a nice design with a minimal look, you could always go with the Cooler Master XT with red switches. It is a great quality keyboard and it feels nice and low profile, being very comfortable to type on. I had one in cherry mx brown switches but I ended up getting a cherry tenkeyless and gave the xt to my wife to save the space. I also ended up getting another Topre switch keyboard and kind of put the mx switch keyboard to the side(using it for certain games and when I want a difference in typing experience).
> Also, Leopold makes pretty steady keyboards in full size as well if that is what you want I would go with either Filco, Leopold, and or Cooler Master XT. They are listed from highest priced to lowest.


You can get the Majestouch 2 for $170 and Latest Leopold for around $140. The CM XT is a good solid board as is the Ducky Zero, although the Zero uses ABS keys, but is significantly cheaper at around $90-100, but still just as solid in construction as the Shine 3 (which also uses ABS keycaps mind you).


----------



## Travellerr

You can find the Majestouch 2 for closer to 150 on amazon after shipping and handling actually the last I looked, and that is coming from the keyboardco.. Now I am not sure where you would be ordering from but I know that the Majestouch for 140-155 is actually not bad for a full size of this particular keyboard and quality, but you could also get the XT for 80 or so and pay another 40-50 for some nice pbt key caps and have better feel with your typing experience depending on preference.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> You can find the Majestouch 2 for closer to 150 on amazon after shipping and handling actually the last I looked, and that is coming from the keyboardco.. Now I am not sure where you would be ordering from but I know that the Majestouch for 140-155 is actually not bad for a full size of this particular keyboard and quality, but you could also get the XT for 80 or so and pay another 40-50 for some nice pbt key caps and have better feel with your typing experience depending on preference.


I'm a PBT virgin, so to speak. Do you think they "feel" better type on because of the extra weight or the key texture? Personally I have no issue with smooth keys, but I couldn't say how I'd feel about heavier caps; this might feel better for some switch types and worse for others perhaps.


----------



## Travellerr

I definitely think it may be preference but I have to say I absolutely love the difference in quality, feel, and weight that pbt caps and even double shot caps provide compared to your more common and standard abs plastic caps. I believe a nice feature that justifies using the pbt caps is the amount of time you get to keep and use them for without any real cosmetic wear like you get with abs plastic you definitely notice that "shine" that people tend to attribute with it. I highly recommend the pbt plastic and they do have thicker caps which tend to be heavier and thinned pbt for those who do not like the heavy feeling.


----------



## zigziglar

I tend to prefer blank keycaps so I haven't tried PBT or double shot yet. Might give PBT a go if I can find blank ones though.


----------



## Travellerr

There are plenty of blank pbt key caps and I actually prefer blank caps myself. I will be honest I have not looked up any of the places that I would normally by them from and I am going to say if you are interested and you would like to look at some and their prices I can pm you when I find them


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travellerr*
> 
> There are plenty of blank pbt key caps and I actually prefer blank caps myself. I will be honest I have not looked up any of the places that I would normally by them from and I am going to say if you are interested and you would like to look at some and their prices I can pm you when I find them


Thanks, sounds good.


----------



## Ricofizz

*Location:* The Netherlands
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*http://azerty.nl/ - http://alternate.nl/ - https://www.cdromland.nl/
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM Storm Quickfire TK
*Price:*About 100 euros, less is always good
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*No, doesn't matter if it has
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*(FPS)Gaming, a bit of typing
*USB/ PS2:*USB
*KRO:*6+
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*No
*Media keys (yes/ no):*No
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):*low
**Tactility (yes/ no):*yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):*low


----------



## zigziglar

Cm quickfire is a good choice. Tactile with low stiffness = brown switches, although some might argue blue are light. Ducky Zero DK2087 TKL might be a comparable alternative.


----------



## sQuetos

Price: £70-£120
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes blue or green
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming (FPS) Battlefield 3 and 4
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: what is this lol?
Macro keys (yes/ no): not needed really
Media keys (yes/ no): not needed
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): UK - English
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Blue I guess


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sQuetos*
> 
> Price: £70-£120
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes blue or green
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming (FPS) Battlefield 3 and 4
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO: what is this lol?
> Macro keys (yes/ no): not needed really
> Media keys (yes/ no): not needed
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): UK - English
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Blue I guess


KRO= key roll over. Some cheap keyboards only have 4 or 5 key roll over, which means, if you press several keys down at once, only 4 or 5 ( whichever the keyboard is rated for ) will be registered.
Most mechanical keyboards have 10 key roll over, and n ( infinite ) key when using a PS2 port.

Coming from your last post in the Mech Keyboard club
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sQuetos*
> 
> Hey guys
> Can anyone suggest a good keyboard, Need it for FPS games (BF3/4 Mainly)
> Been looking at the Blackwidow, CM QuickFire TK and Corsair K70/K95
> 
> Need some of your guys thoughts and experiences with these boards


Well, first off, the Corsair K70/95 are both good ( i've owned the 95 ) but the backlight is white, and you'll have a hard time finding them in blues. ( I think you can get them but only through their online site ) ( they originally only came in red switches )
The CM QuickFire Tk's are good, but I would recomend the CM Quickfire XT over them ( no backlighting though )
If you're wanting green or blue backlighting, you'll want to buy the green or blue switched TK ( led color matches the switch type )

I don't and many others wouldn't recomend the BW, espc since the new 2014 versions have moved to using cheaper switches, and they have yet to been proven, so for the same price as the german made, tried-and-true cherry switches, they now come with cheaper chinese knock off's.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sQuetos*
> 
> Price: £70-£120
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes blue or green
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming (FPS) Battlefield 3 and 4
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO: what is this lol?
> Macro keys (yes/ no): not needed really
> Media keys (yes/ no): not needed
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): UK - English
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Blue I guess


If you were willing to stretch the budget, I'd highly recommend the Ducky Shine 3.

Failing that you could consider the Corsair K70, although some users have had issues with it being wobbly or the backlighting having problems.


----------



## sQuetos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you were willing to stretch the budget, I'd highly recommend the Ducky Shine 3.
> 
> Failing that you could consider the Corsair K70, although some users have had issues with it being wobbly or the backlighting having problems.


Not a fan of the ducky ones, dont look appealing to me


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sQuetos*
> 
> Not a fan of the ducky ones, dont look appealing to me


Fair enough, they are one of the best options for a backlit board around though.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> *german made*, tried-and-true cherry switches


That should be the new marketing for mechanical keyboards, use German made switches instead of petty rubber domes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sQuetos*
> 
> Price: £70-£120
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes blue or green
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming (FPS) Battlefield 3 and 4
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO: what is this lol?
> Macro keys (yes/ no): not needed really
> Media keys (yes/ no): not needed
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): UK - English
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Blue I guess


Anyways on the subject of what board you want, if the duckies don't look good, they kind of look like most keyboards, just a rectangular black frame, so I guess you want something with a little more flair.

Mech perhaps?:



Well the k70 could be a good option, but there have been issues with the reliability of the blue LEDs and you can't find them with Cherry Mx Blues.

But it seems that you don't really know what switch you want, other than the one that is in the Black Widow, so I would highly recommend going out and trying some keyboards with different switches and finding out which one you like best, by going to a local computer store. If you can't do that, you should at least get a switch tester and try out the different switches, http://www.amazon.com/Max-Keyboard-Keycap-Cherry-Sampler/dp/B00E71W4O8 if you get the one from cooler master you get some money off of the price of their keyboard if you buy one I think.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Well the k70 could be a good option, but there have been issues with the reliability of the blue LEDs and you can't find them with Cherry Mx Blues.


The K70 does come with MX Blues.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The K70 does come with MX Blues.


Yeah but it is out of stock on the corsair website, and you can't find it on amazon or new egg, but I see on amazon.co.uk you can get browns or blues if you select gunmetal, my bad.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00FLVICPS/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers

and on scan.co.uk


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Yeah but it is out of stock on the corsair website, and you can't find it on amazon or new egg, but I see on amazon.co.uk you can get browns or blues if you select gunmetal, my bad.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00FLVICPS/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers
> 
> and on scan.co.uk


Yeah, I posted the Scan link in my first response.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sQuetos*
> 
> Not a fan of the ducky ones, dont look appealing to me


Ah one more thing occurred to me, you might not like that space bar, but it comes with another one without the snake all over it, and also you can get a set of custom keycaps to make it fit your style.

Like this 

or this



or this


----------



## Travellerr

Yes the shine 2 and or 3 are both good options if you are willing to stretch the budget a bit, but there is also the Cooler Master Ultimate which is both full size with blue led with blue switches. It is usually around 100 usd mark for price so not even exceeding the limit for your price. Also the Te Sports Poseidon keyboard is fullsize and looks basically like the Cooler master XT, minimla with a nice look and blue leds. It is only a 80 to 90 usd buy and I would suggest it if you are looking for a good board with a good price.


----------



## nirvanabomb

I currently have a dying Razer Lycosa.. And, needless to say, it's become more of an irritating keyboard the older it gets. I'm a typist and writer, I type at 80WPM. I do a heavy amount of gaming as well, I'm a PC gamer pretty much exclusively.. So a board that is good for MMOs, shooters, and RTS (my 3 main 'genres') is what I'm really looking for.

*Location:* West Coast, US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*Das Keyboards, Steel Series
*Price:* 50$ - 150$
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Highly preferred, but not required (have 104 keys memorized)
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing (writing, chatting, web search, forum posting), all types of gaming.
*USB/ PS2:* I was reading that PS/2 is the easiest way to get full NKRO.
*KRO:* Full on the alphabet
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* I do not use macros
*Media keys (yes/ no):* I rarely use them as is, I use Google Play Music for the majority of my music.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* From what I've read, blue/brown would be the most comfortable to use for my typing speed.
**Noise level (high/low):* Doesn't matter, but prefer low.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* ???
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Something that doesn't stick like the Lycosa...
OBVIOUSLY, I am trying to spend as little as possible on rectifying my mistake of hoping Razer keyboards would be as good as their mice.

EDIT: After doing a bit of hunting, I found the CM Storm QuickFire TK
http://www.amazon.com/CM-Storm-QuickFire-TK-Mechanical/dp/B00EM7L600/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1395755177&sr=1-2&keywords=CM+Quick+fire

It seems to fit what I want out of a keyboard.. can anyone who's owned this give me some pointers? Maybe point me in the direction of a better board?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nirvanabomb*
> 
> I currently have a dying Razer Lycosa.. And, needless to say, it's become more of an irritating keyboard the older it gets. I'm a typist and writer, I type at 80WPM. I do a heavy amount of gaming as well, I'm a PC gamer pretty much exclusively.. So a board that is good for MMOs, shooters, and RTS (my 3 main 'genres') is what I'm really looking for.
> 
> *Location:* West Coast, US
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*Das Keyboards, Steel Series
> *Price:* 50$ - 150$
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Highly preferred, but not required (have 104 keys memorized)
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing (writing, chatting, web search, forum posting), all types of gaming.
> *USB/ PS2:* I was reading that PS/2 is the easiest way to get full NKRO.
> *KRO:* Full on the alphabet
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* I do not use macros
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* I rarely use them as is, I use Google Play Music for the majority of my music.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* From what I've read, blue/brown would be the most comfortable to use for my typing speed.
> **Noise level (high/low):* Doesn't matter, but prefer low.
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* ???
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Something that doesn't stick like the Lycosa...
> OBVIOUSLY, I am trying to spend as little as possible on rectifying my mistake of hoping Razer keyboards would be as good as their mice.


If you'd be happy not using backlighting then the CM QuickFire XT or a FIlco Majestouch-2 would be a great choice.

If not then try the Ducky Shine 3, available with MX Blue or MX Brown and with several backlight colours

Links:


QuickFire XT with MX Blues
QuickFire XT with MX Browns
Filco Majestouch-2 with MX Browns
Ducky Shine 3 with MX Blues and blue backlighting
Other options


----------



## killer121

Price: around £100, less if possible
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):no , but would not mind
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: CM Storm Quickfire TK
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming(fps) and a bit of typing
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: highest if possible
Macro keys (yes/ no): no
Media keys (yes/ no): would not mind
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): UK
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Blue


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer121*
> 
> Price: around £100, less if possible
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):no , but would not mind
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: CM Storm Quickfire TK
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming(fps) and a bit of typing
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO: highest if possible
> Macro keys (yes/ no): no
> Media keys (yes/ no): would not mind
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): UK
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Blue


Are you sure you want MX Blues? Some people don't like them for gaming due to the distance between the actuation and reset points.

The TK is a reasonable choice, I'd personally go for a QuickFire Rapid or Stealth, but I'm having trouble finding any stock.

You could also stretch the budget slightly and get a Ducky Shine 3 (multiple backlight colours available), it has backlighting which you said you didn't really need, but you could always leave it off if you don't want it.


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Are you sure you want MX Blues? Some people don't like them for gaming due to the distance between the actuation and reset points.
> 
> The TK is a reasonable choice, I'd personally go for a QuickFire Rapid or Stealth, but I'm having trouble finding any stock.
> 
> You could also stretch the budget slightly and get a Ducky Shine 3 (multiple backlight colours available), it has backlighting which you said you didn't really need, but you could always leave it off if you don't want it.


Thanks a lot, but i think i might stay with CM to save a few bucks.
Would blue be fine with playing fps? Since it doesn't require spamming a key.
Is there any other keyboard that is TKL but still retain a Num pad like the TK?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer121*
> 
> Thanks a lot, but i think i might stay with CM to save a few bucks.
> Would blue be fine with playing fps? Since it doesn't require spamming a key.
> Is there any other keyboard that is TKL but still retain a Num pad like the TK?


It depends how you hold your fingers when they are not pressing a key. If you are used to holding the switch just above the actuation point when you're not pressing the key, then you might have issues, as you have to let off the switch considerably for the switch to reset after actuating.

As for if there's any more boards like the QuickFire TK, it uses a pretty unique layout, I can't think of any others that use that format.


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It depends how you hold your fingers when they are not pressing a key. If you are used to holding the switch just above the actuation point when you're not pressing the key, then you might have issues, as you have to let off the switch considerably for the switch to reset after actuating.
> 
> As for if there's any more boards like the QuickFire TK, it uses a pretty unique layout, I can't think of any others that use that format.


Thank you again , i will borrow my friend's blue switch ducky and see if it work for me .
If not i will just stay with Red


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer121*
> 
> Thank you again , i will borrow my friend's blue switch ducky and see if it work for me .
> If not i will just stay with Red


MX Reds could be a better choice for gaming, but you should be aware that they are light switches with no tactility, which means accidental keypresses could occur more often than usual.

Regardless, if you'd be happy with MX Reds then you could also consider the Corsair K65, although it's non-standard bottom row will make getting another set of keycaps more difficult.


----------



## zigziglar

I actually find blues easier to use for RTS than FPS. Something about the tactility when pressing and holding buttons just feels like a hindrance.

I had my blues from work at home while repairing a couple of boards at home and I must say, it was a massive pleasure to set the reds back up again for gaming. I'm still undecided on red vs brown for gaming. I honestly think my opinion changes the longer I use one switch for. The grass is greener and all that.


----------



## dorcopio

I'm looking for an ergonomic mechanical keyboard, how should I fill the request? I don't see any field for "ergonomic".


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorcopio*
> 
> I'm looking an ergonomic mechanical keyboard, how should I fill the request? I don't see any field for "ergonomic".


Dude, you are just in time for The Ergodox Massdrop! Here is a link illustrating the assembly process, so you can get a good idea of what is inside.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorcopio*
> 
> I'm looking for an ergonomic mechanical keyboard, how should I fill the request? I don't see any field for "ergonomic".


Just mention ergonomic somewhere.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Dude, you are just in time for The Ergodox Massdrop! Here is a link illustrating the assembly process, so you can get a good idea of what is inside.


I'm not an Ergo kinda guy but that is pretty damn cool.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm not an Ergo kinda guy but that is pretty damn cool.


For sure. It's open source, so there some inherent flaws in the design (ie having to sand back the pcb a bit to fit it properly) and just little things like that. It's a project, so some DIY skills are required in any case. Pretty much everyone I've spoken to who owns an Ergodox swares by it though. You get to choose from Blue, Brown or Clear switches and because the left and right hand sections are independent of one another, you can adjust the distance and angle to suit, which immediately makes it a superior choice (ergonomically speaking) compared to the majority of other ergonomic boards.

I was going to grab one now that they are on the Massdrop at the highest discount bracket possible, but I got too much harassment from my wife over it, so I pulled out









There's only a few days left in the sale.


----------



## Paradigm84

You could also consider a Truly-Ergonomic board aswell.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You could also consider a Truly-Ergonomic board aswell.


Indeed - another awesome option. Perhaps better, but not as "individual".


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You could also consider a Truly-Ergonomic board aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed - another awesome option. Perhaps better, but not as "individual".
Click to expand...

True, but not everyone has the time, resources or skill required to put one together, so they may have to rely on someone offering a building service or find a prebuilt one.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> True, but not everyone has the time, resources or skill required to put one together, so they may have to rely on someone offering a building service or find a prebuilt one.


Agreed. Although the assembly instructions are pretty clear, even to me, but I can easily understand if someone were put off by the self assembly requirement. In which case, True is a great option. I'm even curious to test drive one one day. I'm always looking for better solutions for my typing.


----------



## dorcopio

The Massdrop thing is freaking awesome.

1) Is there any way to have the massdrop with backlit Cherry?
2) Do they sell keys as well?


----------



## Psylenced

I own a Razer Lycosa, it has served me well for many-a-year. It's still going pretty strong even though my wasd cluster, shift, ctrl, and a couple other keys are no longer identifiable since the clear plastic is showing through quite nicely.

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Been looking at Steel Series, the new Razers, and Roccats.
*Price:* Less than 150.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes. This one's big to me as I like backlighting. For color I'm reasonably amiable but I don't want white. I would prefer customizable.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size only
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* You name it. I do some programming, writing, gaming, etc, etc.
*USB/ PS2:* USB - I don't even think I have a PS2 port. (Just checked, turns out I do! Still would prefer USB.)
*KRO:* Somewhere around 10-key or more but open.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not needed, but not a deal-killer if it has them.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* I like them.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* From what I've gathered here Cherry MX Reds would be a good fit for me. I don't really need detents or clicky noises, I would prefer silent and smooth actuation.

In truth, I don't even know if I've had one of these snazzy new mechanical keyboards, I'm not sure if this Lycosa is or not. I've been poking around with the idea for a while and have been looking around somewhat. This keyboard, regretfully, is starting to die on me and I want to try and pick one up before it starts its death throws. I like the low-profile keys on the Lycosa, though it would be nice to have something that is quieter and with more of a KRO as I've hit it more than a few times over the years. I've looked at the recommended ones for the Cherry MX Reds, but none of them particularly jump out at me when looking them over.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psylenced*
> 
> I own a Razer Lycosa, it has served me well for many-a-year. It's still going pretty strong even though my wasd cluster, shift, ctrl, and a couple other keys are no longer identifiable since the clear plastic is showing through quite nicely.
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Been looking at Steel Series, the new Razers, and Roccats.
> *Price:* Less than 150.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes. This one's big to me as I like backlighting. For color I'm reasonably amiable but I don't want white. I would prefer customizable.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size only
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* You name it. I do some programming, writing, gaming, etc, etc.
> *USB/ PS2:* USB - I don't even think I have a PS2 port. (Just checked, turns out I do! Still would prefer USB.)
> *KRO:* Somewhere around 10-key or more but open.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not needed, but not a deal-killer if it has them.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* I like them.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* From what I've gathered here Cherry MX Reds would be a good fit for me. I don't really need detents or clicky noises, I would prefer silent and smooth actuation.
> 
> In truth, I don't even know if I've had one of these snazzy new mechanical keyboards, I'm not sure if this Lycosa is or not. I've been poking around with the idea for a while and have been looking around somewhat. This keyboard, regretfully, is starting to die on me and I want to try and pick one up before it starts its death throws. I like the low-profile keys on the Lycosa, though it would be nice to have something that is quieter and with more of a KRO as I've hit it more than a few times over the years. I've looked at the recommended ones for the Cherry MX Reds, but none of them particularly jump out at me when looking them over.


If you want customizable backlighting colours you will have to wait for Corsair to release their RGB board(s) later on this year, at the moment you can't get any RGB customizable Cherry MX mechanical keyboards.

Otherwise I'd suggest a Ducky Shine 3, at the moment I can only find stock with orange, red, or magenta backlighting, but blue and green are also available (aswell as white but you said you didn't want white), you can buy from here.


----------



## Psylenced

Alright, so let's say that the backlighting could be anything non-white, and remove the Ducky Shine 3 from the picture as that's(literally) scraping under my price range at 149.99. Are there any other options for Cherry MX Reds full size boards; and are there any that have low-profile keys?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psylenced*
> 
> Alright, so let's say that the backlighting could be anything non-white, and remove the Ducky Shine 3 from the picture as that's(literally) scraping under my price range at 149.99. Are there any other options for Cherry MX Reds full size boards; and are there any that have low-profile keys?


You could consider the Ducky Zero Shine.

I don't know of any Cherry MX boards with low-profile keys, the design of MX switches doesn't really lend itself to low-profile boards. If you were to put two O-rings on each keycap, you'd have a board with a fairly low-profile travel distance though.


----------



## Psylenced

I don't mean like Mac keyboards low-profile, just not the standard full-profile keys. I don't know necessarily why that wouldn't lend itself to a mechanical keyboard since it's simply a shorter cap for the keys so they don't bulge up quite so much above the surface of the keyboard. I suppose a more accurate representation might be to say "slimmer" keyboard keys instead of calling them low-profile. No matter, thanks for the heads up on the Ducky Zero Shine, that does look like an interesting one and I think I'll be adding that to list I'll be considering. Speaking of keyboards, what is the thought about the Razers and Roccats around here?


----------



## zigziglar

Roccat make solid gear. Also why don't you want cherry profile? It's ergonomically superior and just feels better to type on.


----------



## Psylenced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Roccat make solid gear. Also why don't you want cherry profile? It's ergonomically superior and just feels better to type on.


Cherry profile? Is that was it stands for? I guess I missed that part in the guide. I prefer the middle-ground because I find it much easier to type on. I find the standard key-height to be a bit of a nuisance. As I said in my original, I'm using a Lycosa right now - and I'm not sure what profile it's considered, but I prefer the low profile insomuch as the fact the keys aren't raised too far about the face of the keyboard which your hands rest on.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You could consider the Ducky Zero Shine.
> 
> I don't know of any Cherry MX boards with low-profile keys, the design of MX switches doesn't really lend itself to low-profile boards. *If you were to put two O-rings on each keycap, you'd have a board with a fairly low-profile actuation distance though*.


How does this work? I am intrigued.


----------



## Jixr

The key would still be as tall as it is now, the key travel would just be decreased.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The key would still be as tall as it is now, the key travel would just be decreased.


Key travel would be reduced yeah, but the actuation point doesn't change, does he mean that you would press it as far as you could and that would be actuation? So that way you can only go as far as actuation, and would never bottom out? Or something along those lines?


----------



## Jixr

Pretty much


----------



## Galkaman

Hello, I'll be ordering my first mechanical keyboard next week. I plan to use it for gaming (Probably a lot of FFXIV) and general web surfing. I think I have it narrowed down to the BlackWidow Ultimate 2014 or Corsair Vengeance K95. I can't decide on which one. I just want to make sure I'm not leaving anything out that could be better in the same price range. Thanks.


*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* BlackWidow Ultimate 2014 or Corsair Vengeance K95
*Price:* $140.00 ballpark
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* preferably
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* gaming/typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* ? lol
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* yes
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* All that matters to me is the responsiveness.
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> How does this work? I am intrigued.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The key would still be as tall as it is now, the key travel would just be decreased.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Key travel would be reduced yeah, but the actuation point doesn't change, does he mean that you would press it as far as you could and that would be actuation? So that way you can only go as far as actuation, and would never bottom out? Or something along those lines?


Yes, my apologies I meant key travel, not actuation distance, you couldn't change the actuation distance unless you modified the internals of the switch.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galkaman*
> 
> Hello, I'll be ordering my first mechanical keyboard next week. I plan to use it for gaming (Probably a lot of FFXIV) and general web surfing. I think I have it narrowed down to the BlackWidow Ultimate 2014 or Corsair Vengeance K95. I can't decide on which one. I just want to make sure I'm not leaving anything out that could be better in the same price range. Thanks.
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* BlackWidow Ultimate 2014 or Corsair Vengeance K95
> *Price:* $140.00 ballpark
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* preferably
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* gaming/typing
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* ? lol
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* yes
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* All that matters to me is the responsiveness.
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*


Corsair K95 would be a decent choice, you could also consider the Logitech G710+.


----------



## ubermick

*Location:* USA
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM QuickFire Ultimate and Pro
*Price:* $120-ish
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, Red
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* 60% typing, 40% gaming
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Be nice, but not vital
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Be nice, but not vital
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry MX Brown
For some utterly bizarre reason, a full size keyboard with Cherry MX browns and full red backlighting seems to not exist! The CM QuickFire Pro is as close as I've found, but it's only partially backlit. Any suggestions?


----------



## Stickeelion

I currently have a full size $20 microsoft rubber dome keyboard, as stock standard as they come, it has served me suprisingly well for 5+ years and still going strong.

Location: Australia (I ship most of my PC from overseas anyway)
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Corsair Vengeance K95 (and the future Corsair MX RGB), Roccat Ryos MK Pro and possibly a Ducky shine keyboard

Price: <170 USD
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes, I want to have adjustable rgb colour
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size ( with G-keys prefereably)
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): games (FPS and MMO)and typing on forums/skyppe 50/50 (no programming)
USB/ PS2: either
KRO: high
Macro keys (yes/ no): yes
Media keys (yes/ no): yes
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): Nordic
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Cherry MX Red
Other: want a sturdy keyboard with durable keycaps that have decent shine resistance and letters that won't fade. Also a wrist rest is good too. Large size and weight are no issue

I want to add that for me lifespan is very important, I want something that will last me a very long time hopefully into the realm of 10 years, Also I'm not real keen on fully minimalistic keyboards, I want it a bit stylish but not over the top (I'm looking at you Mad Catz







) for this reason I had been eyeing off the corsair K95, they seem great to me however they only have one backlight colour which is almost a deal breaker for me as I want it to match my PC colour scheme which I change from time to time, I then noticed the Corsair MX RGB, but it has no G-keys, if it had them it would be almost perfect (why must they always leave something out?!?). I then looked at ducky, however they also lack media keys and G-keys too. I'm kind of stuck here, I'm fairly certain there may have been other brands I have not thought of.

lastly I would really like to know how the Corsair K95 and the upcoming MX RGB compare to ducky and other manufacturers in terms of durability and build quality.

If it makes a difference I do not touch type, I need to look at the keyboard occasionally and I also want to get custom keycaps for WASD and Esc


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ubermick*
> 
> 
> *Location:* USA
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM QuickFire Ultimate and Pro
> *Price:* $120-ish
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, Red
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* 60% typing, 40% gaming
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* Be nice, but not vital
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Be nice, but not vital
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry MX Brown
> For some utterly bizarre reason, a full size keyboard with Cherry MX browns and full red backlighting seems to not exist! The CM QuickFire Pro is as close as I've found, but it's only partially backlit. Any suggestions?


Many boards with MX Browns and red backlighting exist, it's just a lot are more than your budget, e.g the Ducky Shine 3 or Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8.

As for actual suggestions, you could consider the CM QuickFire Ultimate, it's a QuickFire Pro with full backlighting. You could wait for it to come in stock here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> I currently have a full size $20 microsoft rubber dome keyboard, as stock standard as they come, it has served me suprisingly well for 5+ years and still going strong.
> 
> Location: Australia (I ship most of my PC from overseas anyway)
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Corsair Vengeance K95 (and the future Corsair MX RGB), Roccat Ryos MK Pro and possibly a Ducky shine keyboard
> 
> Price: <170 USD
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes, I want to have adjustable rgb colour
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size ( with G-keys prefereably)
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): games (FPS and MMO)and typing on forums/skyppe 50/50 (no programming)
> USB/ PS2: either
> KRO: high
> Macro keys (yes/ no): yes
> Media keys (yes/ no): yes
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): Nordic
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Cherry MX Red
> Other: want a sturdy keyboard with durable keycaps that have decent shine resistance and letters that won't fade. Also a wrist rest is good too. Large size and weight are no issue
> 
> I want to add that for me lifespan is very important, I want something that will last me a very long time hopefully into the realm of 10 years, Also I'm not real keen on fully minimalistic keyboards, I want it a bit stylish but not over the top (I'm looking at you Mad Catz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) for this reason I had been eyeing off the corsair K95, they seem great to me however they only have one backlight colour which is almost a deal breaker for me as I want it to match my PC colour scheme which I change from time to time, I then noticed the Corsair MX RGB, but it has no G-keys, if it had them it would be almost perfect (why must they always leave something out?!?). I then looked at ducky, however they also lack media keys and G-keys too. I'm kind of stuck here, I'm fairly certain there may have been other brands I have not thought of.
> 
> lastly I would really like to know how the Corsair K95 and the upcoming MX RGB compare to ducky and other manufacturers in terms of durability and build quality.
> 
> If it makes a difference I do not touch type, I need to look at the keyboard occasionally and I also want to get custom keycaps for WASD and Esc


If you want RGB backlighting you will have to wait for Corsair's RGB boards to come out, no other mechanical keyboards with Cherry MX switches offer RGB backlighting.

In terms of build quality, some Corsair boards such as the K70 have had issues with the backlighting or the board being wobbly. The quality of Ducky boards is very good, particularly the Shine 3.


----------



## PurpleFurple

*location: the netherlands*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: cm storm quickfire, ducky 9008g2pro, vortex race II*
*Price:0-160$/0-120€*
*Backlighting (yes colour doesnt matter):*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*
*Use (games/ typing)*
*USB/ PS2:both*
*Media keys (yes):*
*Layout (US*
*Switch type (cherry mx browns):*
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*
i would love pbt keycaps so maybe you can suggest a nice site where i can buy some fancy new pbt keycaps (maybe in a ncie colour)


----------



## Paradigm84

You need to be more specific with the criteria first.


----------



## ubermick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Many boards with MX Browns and red backlighting exist, it's just a lot are more than your budget, e.g the Ducky Shine 3 or Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8.
> 
> As for actual suggestions, you could consider the CM QuickFire Ultimate, it's a QuickFire Pro with full backlighting. You could wait for it to come in stock here.


I looked at the Nighthawks, but couldn't see them in the configs I want (the X8 is available in blue, orange, purple, green, or white). Looked at Duckys as well (although they are a bit spendier than I want) and it seems like they're all out of stock.

The CM Ultimate is actually the one I've earmarked, but just can't seem to find them anywhere. (And that one referenced at NCIX is white backlit, alas!)


----------



## powN

[*] *Location:*Poland
[*] *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*G710+
[*] *Price:*130$ max
[*] *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes (no particular colour)
[*] *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full
[*] *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games+typing
[*] *USB/ PS2:* USB
[*] *KRO:*5+
[*] *Macro keys (yes/ no):* don't care
[*] *Media keys (yes/ no):* yes
[*] *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI
[*] *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* -
[*] **Noise level (high/low):* -
[*] **Tactility (yes/ no):* -
[*] **Stiffness (high/ low):* -


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powN*
> 
> [*] *Location:*Poland
> [*] *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*G710+
> [*] *Price:*130$ max
> [*] *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes (no particular colour)
> [*] *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full
> [*] *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games+typing
> [*] *USB/ PS2:* USB
> [*] *KRO:*5+
> [*] *Macro keys (yes/ no):* don't care
> [*] *Media keys (yes/ no):* yes
> [*] *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI
> [*] *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* -
> [*] **Noise level (high/low):* -
> [*] **Tactility (yes/ no):* -
> [*] **Stiffness (high/ low):* -


Where would you be able to buy from?


----------



## powN

I guess my country only. The prices prolly are a bit higher but just give me some suggestions so I can read some reviews etc.

P.S. 1 euro = ~ 4 zł.


----------



## Paradigm84

I meant particular stores.









Otherwise I won't know if they are over-budget or not.


----------



## powN

U can check here (http://allegro.pl/) it's like ebay but polish. At the very top u got search bar.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powN*
> 
> U can check here (http://allegro.pl/) it's like ebay but polish. At the very top u got search bar.


You could consider the CM QuickFire Ultimate.


----------



## powN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You could consider the CM QuickFire Ultimate.


Looks cool but I kinda miss this thing on which I can put my hands while writing/gaming...


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powN*
> 
> Looks cool but I kinda miss this thing on which I can put my hands while writing/gaming...


If you mean a wrist rest, you can buy one and use it however you like instead of using a cheap one that comes with the keyboard.

Like this 

or this 

I found one on the website http://allegro.pl/podkladka-przed-klawiature-fellowes-gel-wrist-rest-i4051386112.html


----------



## Jixr

yeah, pretty much every included wrist rest is just a cheap plastic snap on so they can market it as "look at all the extras that we have that the more expensive ones don't"

someone should make a poll about keyboard preferences, wrist wrest, tkl, full size, feet up, down, etc. Would be interesting to see.


----------



## sotorious

Does anyone know when the corsair RGB is being released, i am dying to get my hands on this keyboard.


----------



## zigziglar

Am I the only one whose left hand palm generally floats because their forearm is the anchor? My ideal "wrist pad" would be a little elbow/forearm cushion lol


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> Does anyone know when the corsair RGB is being released, i am dying to get my hands on this keyboard.


No eta or any official dates. Everything is speculation.


----------



## Torvi

*Location:* UK
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Poker 2, Corsair K65
*Price:* 70-100gbp
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, green.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* 60%, TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* games, typing (alot of translating work)
*USB/ PS2:* Both can be, if i get usb ill just get usb->ps2 adapter and carry on.
*KRO:* 6 and higher
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* They can be but i never use them
*Media keys (yes/ no):* what do you mean by media keys? like open wmp etc? then no.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* dont mind if it's loud, 70% of time i wear headset
**Tactility (yes/ no):* i dont really fancy too flat keys, i got some rubber cheapo now with abit higher keys, had laptop for years and got used to them but after getting that cheapo with bit higher keys it feels much better, so No to flat keys.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* i need something in between dont like too light keys but too heavy ones will not be good also.

I'am mostly thinking about pokers as they are able to get in all MX types for same price and wanted to just get mx red ones as most of people have them but after reading mechanical keyboard tutorial section now i dont know which one should i get. I sometimes bash keys really hard (not due tension, just sometimes got really hard push on my fingers) so too light switches will get damaged over time (currently im bashing my kb keys as strong that my screen is shaking, it's just the way i type q.q)


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> *Location:* UK
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Poker 2, Corsair K65
> *Price:* 70-100gbp
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, green.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* 60%, TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* games, typing (alot of translating work)
> *USB/ PS2:* Both can be, if i get usb ill just get usb->ps2 adapter and carry on.
> *KRO:* 6 and higher
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* They can be but i never use them
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* what do you mean by media keys? like open wmp etc? then no.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* dont mind if it's loud, 70% of time i wear headset
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* i dont really fancy too flat keys, i got some rubber cheapo now with abit higher keys, had laptop for years and got used to them but after getting that cheapo with bit higher keys it feels much better, so No to flat keys.
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* i need something in between dont like too light keys but too heavy ones will not be good also.
> 
> I'am mostly thinking about pokers as they are able to get in all MX types for same price and wanted to just get mx red ones as most of people have them but after reading mechanical keyboard tutorial section now i dont know which one should i get. I sometimes bash keys really hard (not due tension, just sometimes got really hard push on my fingers) so too light switches will get damaged over time (currently im bashing my kb keys as strong that my screen is shaking, it's just the way i type q.q)


Sounds like some MX Greens or MX Clears would be for you, although I can't find a Poker II that has those switches so MX Blues might be your next best bet with this Vortex Poker II.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, pokers only come in red black blue's and browns.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, pretty much every included wrist rest is just a cheap plastic snap on so they can market it as "look at all the extras that we have that the more expensive ones don't"
> 
> someone should make a poll about keyboard preferences, wrist wrest, tkl, full size, feet up, down, etc. Would be interesting to see.


Personally, I find this depends on the board I'm using. With my nighthawk, I really like the wrist rest, and I have a lot of trouble typing without the feet up. With my QFR, it's the complete opposite. Feet up is the only way to go, and wrist rests make me feel like I need to have my hand up too high to avoid resting my palm on the rest while I type.


----------



## issak

*Location:* Slovenia, Europe
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* all European amazons are okay, as long as they deliver to Slovenia, I can do with delivery to UK or Austria too (I have people who can forward it to me, in this case I'd prefer UK)
Also http://www.mimovrste.com/miske-in-tipkovnices
http://www.nakupovanje.net/izdelki/racunalnistvo/zunanje-naprave-in-periferija/tipkovnice
http://www.comshop.si/shop/RaCunalniStvo/Tipkovnice_in_miSke
but Slovene stores mostly only sell Logitech, Canyon and Razer. There are some (rare) exceptions though.
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Das Keyboard v4, I have logitech wave now, and I really like the cushion (nice and soft) and the curve
*Price:* up to 180€ incl. shipping (that's how much I can get Das v4 for, around 140€ would be the best)
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* I don't mind, but not a necassity. Blue or white color. Or pastel purple/pink. Something soft. No razer green. No intense red either.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* programming and typing mostly, some gaming, but nothing serious. I play games like Crysis, Hitman, GTA and racing (with a controller). I don't need rapid fire, and I don't play Starcraft or anything similar.
*USB/ PS2:* Can do both, but USB preferred.
*KRO:* as long as it's at least 3 for ALL keys (now I have some issue with left and space or something around that part)
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no need, unless they can launch applications (winamp, calculator, photos folder)
*Media keys (yes/ no):* yes yes! the more the merrier. Look at Logitech Wave media keys for reference, I use more then half of them regularly (I don't use FN keys though, I prefer them being separate)
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* I can do German, but would love Slovenian. As close to Slovenian as possible. The enter needs to be tall, not wide.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I think I want the brown ones, but I can't really test them anywhere.
**Noise level (high/low):* low, but the current one is way louder then the laptop already, and I don't mind that. As long as it won't drive people around me insane and wake up kids in the other room.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* yes, i guess, it rubber dome tactile? I don't really know the difference
**Stiffness (high/ low):* low, I don't want to body build my fingers (which I am now)
I also like the USB3.0 ports on Das v4, but it's not a dealbreaker if not present. I'd love a cushion, but only if it's soft (like wave) and not just a slab of hard plastic. I suppose I can get a cushion separately.
I really like my Wave, but the keys are getting stuck a little, and it's getting kinda hard to type sometimes. It'd mostly fluid, but then sometimes the key hits the plastic border and doesn't press, and I'm already on the next one and I make a mistake. It's somewhat annoying, obviously.

Thanks for helping, it's not a simple decision because 1) it's expensive, 2) I'll probably be getting it from another country so returns are slightly inconvenient and 3) I don't want to give away my Wave, but I want it to type nicer.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *issak*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Slovenia, Europe
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* all European amazons are okay, as long as they deliver to Slovenia, I can do with delivery to UK or Austria too (I have people who can forward it to me, in this case I'd prefer UK)
> Also http://www.mimovrste.com/miske-in-tipkovnices
> http://www.nakupovanje.net/izdelki/racunalnistvo/zunanje-naprave-in-periferija/tipkovnice
> http://www.comshop.si/shop/RaCunalniStvo/Tipkovnice_in_miSke
> but Slovene stores mostly only sell Logitech, Canyon and Razer. There are some (rare) exceptions though.
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Das Keyboard v4, I have logitech wave now, and I really like the cushion (nice and soft) and the curve
> *Price:* up to 180€ incl. shipping (that's how much I can get Das v4 for, around 140€ would be the best)
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* I don't mind, but not a necassity. Blue or white color. Or pastel purple/pink. Something soft. No razer green. No intense red either.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* programming and typing mostly, some gaming, but nothing serious. I play games like Crysis, Hitman, GTA and racing (with a controller). I don't need rapid fire, and I don't play Starcraft or anything similar.
> *USB/ PS2:* Can do both, but USB preferred.
> *KRO:* as long as it's at least 3 for ALL keys (now I have some issue with left and space or something around that part)
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* no need, unless they can launch applications (winamp, calculator, photos folder)
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* yes yes! the more the merrier. Look at Logitech Wave media keys for reference, I use more then half of them regularly (I don't use FN keys though, I prefer them being separate)
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* I can do German, but would love Slovenian. As close to Slovenian as possible. The enter needs to be tall, not wide.
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I think I want the brown ones, but I can't really test them anywhere.
> **Noise level (high/low):* low, but the current one is way louder then the laptop already, and I don't mind that. As long as it won't drive people around me insane and wake up kids in the other room.
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* yes, i guess, it rubber dome tactile? I don't really know the difference
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* low, I don't want to body build my fingers (which I am now)
> I also like the USB3.0 ports on Das v4, but it's not a dealbreaker if not present. I'd love a cushion, but only if it's soft (like wave) and not just a slab of hard plastic. I suppose I can get a cushion separately.
> I really like my Wave, but the keys are getting stuck a little, and it's getting kinda hard to type sometimes. It'd mostly fluid, but then sometimes the key hits the plastic border and doesn't press, and I'm already on the next one and I make a mistake. It's somewhat annoying, obviously.
> 
> Thanks for helping, it's not a simple decision because 1) it's expensive, 2) I'll probably be getting it from another country so returns are slightly inconvenient and 3) I don't want to give away my Wave, but I want it to type nicer.


You could consider a CM Storm Trigger-Z, the wrist rest is detachable also.


----------



## issak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You could consider a CM Storm Trigger-Z, the wrist rest is detachable also.


Is the wrist rest soft or just hard plastic? Oh, it's rubber coated, I guess that works. I can't find the right layout though. I want the tall enter and short left shift with an extra key between y and shift (< > key on slovene)

I don't like how multimedia keys are only accessible trough Fn key. I want extra buttons, there's plenty of space on the desk, it's not a laptop keyboard that would need to save space.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *issak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You could consider a CM Storm Trigger-Z, the wrist rest is detachable also.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the wrist rest soft or just hard plastic? Oh, it's rubber coated, I guess that works. I can't find the right layout though. I want the tall enter and short left shift with an extra key between y and shift (< > key on slovene)
> 
> I don't like how multimedia keys are only accessible trough Fn key. I want extra buttons, there's plenty of space on the desk, it's not a laptop keyboard that would need to save space.
Click to expand...

It gives you the option to choose the UK layout which is the same as the Slovenian layout but with different printing on the keycaps, I'm not aware of any mechanical keyboard with Slovenian characters on the keycaps, you'd have to buy a custom set for that.

You could consider the Corsair K70 (has the large enter key and short left shift despite the pictures), other than that there's not a great deal of choice, a lot of the boards I can think of fail one or more of the criteria, e.g.


Corsair K95 - White backlighting, but only available with MX Reds
Logitech G710+ - Can't find stock with a UK layout


----------



## issak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It gives you the option to choose the UK layout which is the same as the Slovenian layout but with different printing on the keycaps, I'm not aware of any mechanical keyboard with Slovenian characters on the keycaps, you'd have to buy a custom set for that.
> 
> You could consider the Corsair K70 (has the large enter key and short left shift despite the pictures), other than that there's not a great deal of choice, a lot of the boards I can think of fail one or more of the criteria, e.g.
> 
> 
> Corsair K95 - White backlighting, but only available with MX Reds
> Logitech G710+ - Can't find stock with a UK layout


I'd prefer German layout, it's closer (the print is more similar to Slovene). I'm not so sure about CM storm trigger-z, but the K70 looks great







If only they had black one with blue LEDs. It's definitely going on the list.

I don't like looks of G710+, it's ugly. I like orange, but not on this keyboard. It's also more plasticy isn't it? I do like the backlight on it though. I can get g710+ in a local shop, I'll see what kind of layout they have.
K95 has extra G keys on the left, that I don't really need at all, I'd rather save money in this case, or is there any other difference?
So no Das Keyboard?









Are brown switches the right choice? Reds are supposed to be super fast from what I've read? Unfortunately, I have no where to test them


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *issak*
> 
> I'd prefer German layout, it's closer (the print is more similar to Slovene). I'm not so sure about CM storm trigger-z, but the K70 looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only they had black one with blue LEDs. It's definitely going on the list.
> 
> I don't like looks of G710+, it's ugly. I like orange, but not on this keyboard. It's also more plasticy isn't it? I do like the backlight on it though. I can get g710+ in a local shop, I'll see what kind of layout they have.
> K95 has extra G keys on the left, that I don't really need at all, I'd rather save money in this case, or is there any other difference?
> So no Das Keyboard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are brown switches the right choice? Reds are supposed to be super fast from what I've read? Unfortunately, I have no where to test them


I know Corsair makes boards with a German layout, but it's hard to find them.

With the K70, it's worth noting there have been some issues with backlighting or a wobbly board reported, but I wouldn't say it's a big enough of an issue to warrant avoiding it. The K70 also has a non-stanard bottom row layout, which means getting aftermarket keycaps for it later on will prove more difficult, although it's a backlight board so you might choose not get new keycaps for it at all.

For the G710+, you can remove the orange part with a bit of work and spray paint it a different colour, there is a guide for it on here if that would appeal to you. In terms of whether or not it's "plasticy" or not, it'll obviously feel more like plastic than the K70 because it doesn't have an aluminium faceplate, that being said I wouldn't expect it to be cheap feeling, you'd have to consult reviews of it to get a more informed opinion though as I haven't personally used it.

As for the K95, the main reason why I suggested it was the media keys and the white backlighting, I'm not sure it really offers anything more that you'd be interested in over the K70.

As for the Das Keyboard 4, I haven't heard enough about it to recommend it yet.

For the switch type, I can't tell you which you'll prefer, what I can tell you is that MX Reds are often avoided because the low actuation force leads to an increase in typing errors for some people. Also the tactile bump on MX Browns is very small, so small in fact that I'd argue that they are like MX Reds with less chance of typing errors (the tactility helps somewhat reduce the accidental actuation of switches). It's all personal preference.


----------



## issak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It gives you the option to choose the UK layout which is the same as the Slovenian layout but with different printing on the keycaps, I'm not aware of any mechanical keyboard with Slovenian characters on the keycaps, you'd have to buy a custom set for that.
> 
> You could consider the Corsair K70 (has the large enter key and short left shift despite the pictures), other than that there's not a great deal of choice, a lot of the boards I can think of fail one or more of the criteria, e.g.
> 
> 
> Corsair K95 - White backlighting, but only available with MX Reds
> Logitech G710+ - Can't find stock with a UK layout


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I know Corsair makes boards with a German layout, but it's hard to find them.
> 
> With the K70, it's worth noting there have been some issues with backlighting or a wobbly board reported, but I wouldn't say it's a big enough of an issue to warrant avoiding it. The K70 also has a non-stanard bottom row layout, which means getting aftermarket keycaps for it later on will prove more difficult, although it's a backlight board so you might choose not get new keycaps for it at all.
> 
> For the G710+, you can remove the orange part with a bit of work and spray paint it a different colour, there is a guide for it on here if that would appeal to you. In terms of whether or not it's "plasticy" or not, it'll obviously feel more like plastic than the K70 because it doesn't have an aluminium faceplate, that being said I wouldn't expect it to be cheap feeling, you'd have to consult reviews of it to get a more informed opinion though as I haven't personally used it.
> 
> As for the K95, the main reason why I suggested it was the media keys and the white backlighting, I'm not sure it really offers anything more that you'd be interested in over the K70.
> 
> As for the Das Keyboard 4, I haven't heard enough about it to recommend it yet.
> 
> For the switch type, I can't tell you which you'll prefer, what I can tell you is that MX Reds are often avoided because the low actuation force leads to an increase in typing errors for some people. Also the tactile bump on MX Browns is very small, so small in fact that I'd argue that they are like MX Reds with less chance of typing errors (the tactility helps somewhat reduce the accidental actuation of switches). It's all personal preference.


Thanks for all the details








I found the German K70 with reds for 130€ on amazon.de and with browns for... get this 255€! Are they crazy I don't know, but I'll look around some more. UK is not the worst either I guess. The problem is, that the image that's displayed is mostly always US layout, which is just confusing then. I'll look around some more, but I think K70 might work for me. If you have any other suggestions, I'm open to anything, I've only really started doing research


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *issak*
> 
> Thanks for all the details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the German K70 with reds for 130€ on amazon.de and with browns for... get this 255€! Are they crazy I don't know, but I'll look around some more. UK is not the worst either I guess. The problem is, that the image that's displayed is mostly always US layout, which is just confusing then. I'll look around some more, but I think K70 might work for me. If you have any other suggestions, I'm open to anything, I've only really started doing research


If in doubt, just email the site about the product and see if they can tell you which layout it uses.


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Sounds like some MX Greens or MX Clears would be for you, although I can't find a Poker II that has those switches so MX Blues might be your next best bet with this Vortex Poker II.


why there is no Del key there? will i be able to macro it under one of FN keys? And where are arrow keys? how am i meant to scroll pages etc with arrow keys? that's a no for me :/

what about this one?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00A2LLERA/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers

they got backlight + mx blues and they got all the necessary (arrow) keys


----------



## Atavax

location: US
currently thinking possibly the vortex pure or cm storm quickfire tk.
Price: sub $150 preferably
backlighting: i think so. Mainly i just dont want keys to fade and it seems like keys start fading on any keyboard i get. If i can get a non led that doesn't fade, that would be fine. or an led with any color, i don't care.
size: either compact or TKL. i prefer compact but don't know where to buy any in the US.I also prefer TKL where they have the numpad and subtract the arrow keys instead of vice versa.
use: primarily gaming. my last keyboard was red cherry, and i intend to get another red cherry.
I have both usb and ps2 connector. So either is fine.
kro: N key preferably
media and macro keys aren't needed
US layout i guess.
Red Cherry switches


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> why there is no Del key there? will i be able to macro it under one of FN keys? And where are arrow keys? how am i meant to scroll pages etc with arrow keys? that's a no for me :/
> 
> what about this one?
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00A2LLERA/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers
> 
> they got backlight + mx blues and they got all the necessary (arrow) keys


You said Poker so I found a Poker keyboard, as for if that one would work for you, it is all up to personal preference and it may work for you.


----------



## Torvi

basically it has all the keys we really needs for day to day use and still stays small, other than more keys i dont see differences between the small and bit bigger one.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> location: US
> currently thinking possibly the vortex pure or cm storm quickfire tk.
> Price: sub $150 preferably
> backlighting: i think so. Mainly i just dont want keys to fade and it seems like keys start fading on any keyboard i get. If i can get a non led that doesn't fade, that would be fine. or an led with any color, i don't care.
> size: either compact or TKL. i prefer compact but don't know where to buy any in the US.I also prefer TKL where they have the numpad and subtract the arrow keys instead of vice versa.
> use: primarily gaming. my last keyboard was red cherry, and i intend to get another red cherry.
> I have both usb and ps2 connector. So either is fine.
> kro: N key preferably
> media and macro keys aren't needed
> US layout i guess.
> Red Cherry switches


Sounds like a Quickfire TK ( $100 ) and then use that left over cash to get yourself a set of PBT caps, they won't fade or shine as quick as cheaper ABS ones can.


----------



## issak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I know Corsair makes boards with a German layout, but it's hard to find them.
> 
> With the K70, it's worth noting there have been some issues with backlighting or a wobbly board reported, but I wouldn't say it's a big enough of an issue to warrant avoiding it. The K70 also has a non-stanard bottom row layout, which means getting aftermarket keycaps for it later on will prove more difficult, although it's a backlight board so you might choose not get new keycaps for it at all.
> 
> For the G710+, you can remove the orange part with a bit of work and spray paint it a different colour, there is a guide for it on here if that would appeal to you. In terms of whether or not it's "plasticy" or not, it'll obviously feel more like plastic than the K70 because it doesn't have an aluminium faceplate, that being said I wouldn't expect it to be cheap feeling, you'd have to consult reviews of it to get a more informed opinion though as I haven't personally used it.
> 
> As for the K95, the main reason why I suggested it was the media keys and the white backlighting, I'm not sure it really offers anything more that you'd be interested in over the K70.
> 
> As for the Das Keyboard 4, I haven't heard enough about it to recommend it yet.
> 
> For the switch type, I can't tell you which you'll prefer, what I can tell you is that MX Reds are often avoided because the low actuation force leads to an increase in typing errors for some people. Also the tactile bump on MX Browns is very small, so small in fact that I'd argue that they are like MX Reds with less chance of typing errors (the tactility helps somewhat reduce the accidental actuation of switches). It's all personal preference.


Okay so I went to the store and tried the G710+, and I found it less appealing then Razer Blackwidow (2014). If I understand correctly, Razer uses some custom switches that are similar to MX Red? Are red any good for typing? If reds are anything like Razer switches, I'm just getting the K70 with reds. As I said, I'm new to this, there is only so much you can you can imagine from 'linear, click, bump, feedack' in words. I like the feel of Blackwidow. There's no other keyboards in stores around here, razer and logitech are only ones I can test (and Cherry Stream XT), everything else is rubber.
So K70 MX Red for 50% typing, 45% programming and 5% gaming?
Thanks a bunch for replies.

Also, what switch is closest to rubber?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *issak*
> 
> Okay so I went to the store and tried the G710+, and I found it less appealing then Razer Blackwidow (2014). If I understand correctly, Razer uses some custom switches that are similar to MX Red? Are red any good for typing? If reds are anything like Razer switches, I'm just getting the K70 with reds. As I said, I'm new to this, there is only so much you can you can imagine from 'linear, click, bump, feedack' in words. I like the feel of Blackwidow. There's no other keyboards in stores around here, razer and logitech are only ones I can test (and Cherry Stream XT), everything else is rubber.
> So K70 MX Red for 50% typing, 45% programming and 5% gaming?
> Thanks a bunch for replies.
> 
> Also, what switch is closest to rubber?


Razer are bringing out boards with their Razer branded (not necessarily Razer produced) switches, these switches are the Razer Orange and Razer Green.

They have these characteristics:


Razer Orange: Very similar to MX Brown, but with a higher actuation point and closer actuation/ reset points.
Razer Green: Very similar to MX Blue, but with a higher actuation point and closer actuation/ reset points.

Both are also labelled as lasting longer than comparable MX switches, but I'm not convinced on that yet.

I'm not sure which of these you may have tried out, I'd need more info.

MX Reds *can* be good at typing, but many people avoid them for long periods of typing because the low actuation force can lead to an increase in mistypes. Once again, it's all personal preference, you may love MX Reds for typing.

In terms of which MX switch is the closest to rubber dome, you could make various arguments for various switches. I've heard the argument many times that MX Browns with O-rings are very similar to rubber dome, I don't personally see the comparison myself. If you're considering switches outside of the MX varieties, then Topre switches are pretty similar to rubber dome given that they use a rubber cup, somewhat similar to rubber dome boards. Although it's worth noting that Topre switches are *much* smoother and don't feel as cheap as rubber dome boards.


----------



## issak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Razer are bringing out boards with their Razer branded (not necessarily Razer produced) switches, these switches are the Razer Orange and Razer Green.
> 
> They have these characteristics:
> 
> 
> Razer Orange: Very similar to MX Brown, but with a higher actuation point and closer actuation/ reset points.
> Razer Green: Very similar to MX Blue, but with a higher actuation point and closer actuation/ reset points.
> 
> Both are also labelled as lasting longer than comparable MX switches, but I'm not convinced on that yet.
> 
> I'm not sure which of these you may have tried out, I'd need more info.
> 
> MX Reds *can* be good at typing, but many people avoid them for long periods of typing because the low actuation force can lead to an increase in mistypes. Once again, it's all personal preference, you may love MX Reds for typing.
> 
> In terms of which MX switch is the closest to rubber dome, you could make various arguments for various switches. I've heard the argument many times that MX Browns with O-rings are very similar to rubber dome, I don't personally see the comparison myself. If you're considering switches outside of the MX varieties, then Topre switches are pretty similar to rubber dome given that they use a rubber cup, somewhat similar to rubber dome boards. Although it's worth noting that Topre switches are *much* smoother and don't feel as cheap as rubber dome boards.


I tried Razer Green, so that would be like MX Blue. No wonder people like them, they feel super nice. I read a little about Razer switches, they may be some Chinese knock-off, but it's still razer, I'm sure they have good quality control and everything. The Blackwidow doesn't really have any additional multimedia keys like K70 does, which is a shame. Other than that, it feels solid and well built, while Logitech feels too plastic for higher price (at least in the store I was checking it out).
I've read that there are new version of K70 being release as of yesterday with MX blue, brown and red switches, but that there's only going to be black version with red LED available. So I've read. I found the grey one (blue LED) with blue switches with DE layout, I just sent them an email asking if they'll deliver to Slovenia. Otherwise I think I'm too late to the party, I guess I'll either have to wait for the new version or find another keyboard.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *issak*
> 
> I tried Razer Green, so that would be like MX Blue. No wonder people like them, they feel super nice. I read a little about Razer switches, they may be some Chinese knock-off, but it's still razer, I'm sure they have good quality control and everything. The Blackwidow doesn't really have any additional multimedia keys like K70 does, which is a shame. Other than that, it feels solid and well built, while Logitech feels too plastic for higher price (at least in the store I was checking it out).
> I've read that there are new version of K70 being release as of yesterday with MX blue, brown and red switches, but that there's only going to be black version with red LED available. So I've read. I found the grey one (blue LED) with blue switches with DE layout, I just sent them an email asking if they'll deliver to Slovenia. Otherwise I think I'm too late to the party, I guess I'll either have to wait for the new version or find another keyboard.


Only time will tell if they can compete with Cherry switches.

I'd personally go for the K70 over the Razer board, hope you manage to get one.


----------



## issak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Only time will tell if they can compete with Cherry switches.
> 
> I'd personally go for the K70 over the Razer board, hope you manage to get one.


Thanks for all the help, I just ordered Corsair K70 MX-Blue, German layout, blue LED for 130€ with shipping included. I think I got the last one! They don't deliver to Slovenia, so I'm having it delivered to a family friend in Austria, I hope everything is okay with it because returns would be slightly inconvenient. I hope it lasts me next 20 years!


----------



## Atavax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Sounds like a Quickfire TK ( $100 ) and then use that left over cash to get yourself a set of PBT caps, they won't fade or shine as quick as cheaper ABS ones can.


first, what is PBT and ABS caps? 2nd, do you know anywhere i could get a compact keyboard in the US? compact is preferable because i have limited space and play at very low sensitivities, so need a large mouspad.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Sounds like a Quickfire TK ( $100 ) and then use that left over cash to get yourself a set of PBT caps, they won't fade or shine as quick as cheaper ABS ones can.
> 
> 
> 
> first, what is PBT and ABS caps? 2nd, do you know anywhere i could get a compact keyboard in the US? compact is preferable because i have limited space and play at very low sensitivities, so need a large mouspad.
Click to expand...

PBT vs ABS info here.

You could consider the Race 2.


----------



## Atavax

well, red cherry quickfire tk is out of stock on amazon and doesn't exist on newegg.

this race2 i'm a little concerned because you just order through an email? Just CC number and mailing address? do i need to use paypal?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atavax*
> 
> well, red cherry quickfire tk is out of stock on amazon and doesn't exist on newegg.
> 
> this race2 i'm a little concerned because you just order through an email? Just CC number and mailing address? do i need to use paypal?


Yeah, you order through email, I can't be sure if you use PayPal, but I'd imagine you would.


----------



## Mastoras78

*Location:* Greece
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Available brands/models i can find is Coolermaster ,Corsair, Logitech, Razer, Gigabyte Osmium, Ozone Strike
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM Storm Trigger-Z, Corsair K70
*Price:* Around 130 euros , lower = better
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes, no specific color, not something that will distract me
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* 6 at least
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* not very important, not bad to have some. Same for on board memory
*Media keys (yes/ no):* it doesn't matter for me
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US (Just wish i could use big Enter key from uk layout







)
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Its my first Mechanical, i do gaming and typing so i believe i should choose Brown
**Noise level (high/low):* The lowest the better i don't use headset
**Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* i think something in between
Well availability is an issue so i am limited about my options. I should say comfort is my main concern. A good wrist rest is also a plus for me. Thanx in advance, great section


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastoras78*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Greece
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Available brands/models i can find is Coolermaster ,Corsair, Logitech, Razer, Gigabyte Osmium, Ozone Strike
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM Storm Trigger-Z, Corsair K70
> *Price:* Around 130 euros , lower = better
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes, no specific color, not something that will distract me
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and typing
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* 6 at least
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* not very important, not bad to have some. Same for on board memory
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* it doesn't matter for me
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US (Just wish i could use big Enter key from uk layout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Its my first Mechanical, i do gaming and typing so i believe i should choose Brown
> **Noise level (high/low):* The lowest the better i don't use headset
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* i think something in between
> Well availability is an issue so i am limited about my options. I should say comfort is my main concern. A good wrist rest is also a plus for me. Thanx in advance, great section


Of the two you mentioned, I'd personally go for the Trigger-Z, that being said, you could also consider the CM QuickFire Ultimate or the Logitech G710+.

If you could provide some links to the shops you'd be happy buying from, I can see if there's anything else worth considering.


----------



## Mastoras78

Thanx for the fast reply. About available options i doubt if there's more than I already posted. I can give you some links www.skroutz.gr, www.eshop.gr, www.ebw.gr, www.plaisio.gr but i believe you will just lose your time. I am not even sure if those sites have English language option. I also tend for Trigger-z more but i will give a 2nd look on your other recommendations. May i ask why u like trigger-z more than K70? And my last question (a bit off topic).. Do you know any way to replace Enter key from US layout with the big one from the UK ? Probably i can rebind \,| to a macro key i don't mind for them. I mind about high ratio of misclicks with standard Enter key layout. Thanx again !


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastoras78*
> 
> Thanx for the fast reply. About available options i doubt if there's more than I already posted. I can give you some links www.skroutz.gr, www.eshop.gr, www.ebw.gr, www.plaisio.gr but i believe you will just lose your time. I am not even sure if those sites have English language option. I also tend for Trigger-z more but i will give a 2nd look on your other recommendations. May i ask why u like trigger-z more than K70? And my last question (a bit off topic).. Do you know any way to replace Enter key from US layout with the big one from the UK ? Probably i can rebind \,| to a macro key i don't mind for them. I mind about high ratio of misclicks with standard Enter key layout. Thanx again !


The K70 has had some issues with the aluminium backplate causing wobbling and LED's failing, if it were me buying the board I'd get the CM Storm Trigger-Z to see if it's as good as the previous model (even though the OEM isn't known to be as good on the new board).

In terms of replacing the enter key, you can't easily just swap the key out as it's a different layout on the PCB, the ISO layout (big enter key) has a few other differences in switch locations to the ANSI layout (US), which means a swap isn't really possible without getting a new PCB.


----------



## Mastoras78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The K70 has had some issues with the aluminium backplate causing wobbling and LED's failing, if it were me buying the board I'd get the CM Storm Trigger-Z to see if it's as good as the previous model (even though the OEM isn't known to be as good on the new board).
> 
> In terms of replacing the enter key, you can't easily just swap the key out as it's a different layout on the PCB, the ISO layout (big enter key) has a few other differences in switch locations to the ANSI layout (US), which means a swap isn't really possible without getting a new PCB.


Thanx man you are great. Keep it up


----------



## HALOwner97

_Location:_ *The Netherlands (Europe).*

_Price:_ *€10 - €45
*
_Backlighting:_ *would be nice to have but not necessary.*

_Size:_ *Full size or without numpad*

_Use:_ *Editing*

_USB/ PS2:_ *USB*

_Macro keys:_ *Nope*

_Media keys:_ *Yes, but won't matter that much.*

_Layout:_ *US*

_Switch type:_ *Non Mechanical.*

Has to work on OSX


----------



## Krucid

Location: *US*

Price: *$75.00*

Backlighting: *Yes, Any color I choose would be nice but not a deal breaker.*

Size: *Full size*

Use: *Gaming*

USB/ PS2: *USB*

Macro keys: *No, I play mostly FPS and it just makes the keyboard larger.*

Media keys: *Yes, but again not a deal breaker.*

Layout: *US*

Switch type: *Non Mechanical.*

*Also needs a wrist rest. Preferably one that is built in and does not detach.*

*Thanks in advance for any suggestions.*


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krucid*
> 
> Location: *US*
> 
> Price: *$75.00*
> 
> Backlighting: *Yes, Any color I choose would be nice but not a deal breaker.*
> 
> Size: *Full size*
> 
> Use: *Gaming*
> 
> USB/ PS2: *USB*
> 
> Macro keys: *No, I play mostly FPS and it just makes the keyboard larger.*
> 
> Media keys: *Yes, but again not a deal breaker.*
> 
> Layout: *US*
> 
> Switch type: *Non Mechanical.*
> 
> *Also needs a wrist rest. Preferably one that is built in and does not detach.*
> 
> *Thanks in advance for any suggestions.*


This Logitech and the Microsoft Sidewinder X4 are the two keyboards that I can find closest to matching your criteria.


----------



## dman811

Sorry about the double post, but this one is a question, are Deck keyboards any good? For example this Deck Francium Pro?


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Sorry about the double post, but this one is a question, are Deck keyboards any good? For example this Deck Francium Pro?


Deck make some good keyboards and that one is one of their good ones.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

*Location:* Ireland (EU/UK)
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: Komplett.ie, dabs.ie*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Mionix Zibal 60, CM Storm QuickFire TK
*Price:* €120/£100/$120
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes (but not essential)
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or full-size (I need numeric keypad)
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Mostly typing but also gaming
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* 6KRO (but have yet to pick out times where I used six keys simultaneously)
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not essential but could be useful
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes, essential
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* No preference - am used to ISO
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown (unsure; see below)
**Noise level (high/low):* Low preferred but it's not a deal breaker
**Tactility (yes/ no):* No experience but would prefer tactility - am used to membrane
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low (medium) as am used to membrane


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Ireland (EU/UK)
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: Komplett.ie, dabs.ie*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Mionix Zibal 60, CM Storm QuickFire TK
> *Price:* €120/£100/$120
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes (but not essential)
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or full-size (I need numeric keypad)
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Mostly typing but also gaming
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* 6KRO (but have yet to pick out times where I used six keys simultaneously)
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not essential but could be useful
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes, essential
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* No preference - am used to ISO
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown (unsure; see below)
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low preferred but it's not a deal breaker
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* No experience but would prefer tactility - am used to membrane
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low (medium) as am used to membrane


How about the CM Storm Trigger? Or if you'd want dedicated media controls rather than in the Fn layer, you could consider the Corsair K70, although I'm not sure the build quality of the K70 matches up to the CM Storm Trigger.

If you would be happy to pay slightly more (£110) and just needed volume controls (rather than Play/ Pause, Next etc) and wouldn't mind them being in a Fn layer, you could consider the Ducky Shine 3, available with a variety of backlight colours and great build quality).

If you would be happy with no backlighting and "full" media controls (incl. Play/ Pause, Next etc) then you could consider the CM Storm QuickFire XT.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> How about the CM Storm Trigger? Or if you'd want dedicated media controls rather than in the Fn layer, you could consider the Corsair K70, although I'm not sure the build quality of the K70 matches up to the CM Storm Trigger.
> 
> If you would be happy to pay slightly more (£110) and just needed volume controls (rather than Play/ Pause, Next etc) and wouldn't mind them being in a Fn layer, you could consider the Ducky Shine 3, available with a variety of backlight colours and great build quality).
> 
> If you would be happy with no backlighting and "full" media controls (incl. Play/ Pause, Next etc) then you could consider the CM Storm QuickFire XT.


The Ducky Shine 3 looks awesome. I was researching it a little after I saw it in the recommendation thread. It's really pushing the budget, but it's no doubt a phenomenal unit, and I shouldn't ever have to replace it, at least not for a long time. The thing is, though, I'm tempted by the TKL units that have a numeric keypad, such as the CM Storm QuickFire TK. I have an incredibly cramped desk that only allows for 6" of mouse movement, which is ridiculous, and has forced me to develop weird techniques to compensate. Whenever I move the keyboard away entirely, it's like I'm taking off my socks at the end of a long day; it's just beautiful!







The QuickFire TK comes in a Brown version, and I think Brown Cherry MX keys at least appear to be the best for me. I type more than I game, so red or black might not be ideal.

I'll do some reading on the ones you've suggested. For now, the Corsair K70 looks slightly smaller than the CM Storm Trigger, which is the exact same width as my current keyboard, and that's just too big. With the Ducky or Mionix I'm gaining two inches of movement, and even that would be cherished. I do really need full media controls. I use Play/Pause a lot. The Shine 2 has full media controls. What's the difference between 2 and 3? The Storm QuickFire XT was one of the first ones I looked at. It ticks most of the boxes, and is affordable. I'd still rather try and condense my rig as much as possible, though, without sacrificing the numeric keypad, which I use a lot for quick alternative key codes.


----------



## saipan

i'm waiting for the corsair rgb keyboard......


----------



## clawlan

Hi all. I am a SQL programmer that is in the market for a new keyboard. I've burned through a Saitek Eclipse and Logitech G110, both not mechanical of course. After talking to my boss, he said I should be able to expense a new keyboard.

*Location:* USA
*Price:* <$250
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* dont care
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* programming
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* ?
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* YES
*Media keys (yes/ no):* dont care
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* ?
**Noise level (high/low):* LOW
**Tactility (yes/ no):* YES i think
**Stiffness (high/ low):* not sure


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clawlan*
> 
> Hi all. I am a SQL programmer that is in the market for a new keyboard. I've burned through a Saitek Eclipse and Logitech G110, both not mechanical of course. After talking to my boss, he said I should be able to expense a new keyboard.
> 
> *Location:* USA
> *Price:* <$250
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* dont care
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* programming
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* ?
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* YES
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* dont care
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* ?
> **Noise level (high/low):* LOW
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* YES i think
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* not sure


I recommend a board with MX Clears. WASD Code is the first thing that comes to mind. If that's unavailable or you're concerned about the heavier MX Clear switch, go for a Quick Fire Rapid or Quick Fire XT in browns. Max Nighthawk x8 or Ducky Zero/Shine or Filco boards would also be great choices for browns. Other users might know of something that's not the Code that comes stock with MX clear if you're interested in them.


----------



## clawlan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> I recommend a board with MX Clears. WASD Code is the first thing that comes to mind. If that's unavailable or you're concerned about the heavier MX Clear switch, go for a Quick Fire Rapid or Quick Fire XT in browns. Max Nighthawk x8 or Ducky Zero/Shine or Filco boards would also be great choices for browns. Other users might know of something that's not the Code that comes stock with MX clear if you're interested in them.


Yea, I tend to be a fairly forceful typer, and when I have played around with the blues (razer greens) at the store, they seem really really light to me, though partially due to my familiarity with rubber dome keys that i have always used. The Cherry Clear did jump out at me when I was comparing the different keys.

I really like the CODE, but i really need macro keys. They are a huge time saver when coding.

I suppose I could get a separate macro board, if such a thing exists, or better yet, a TKL keyboard with a separate numpad+macro keys board. Now that would be perfect.


----------



## user18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clawlan*
> 
> Yea, I tend to be a fairly forceful typer, and when I have played around with the blues (razer greens) at the store, they seem really really light to me, though partially due to my familiarity with rubber dome keys that i have always used. The Cherry Clear did jump out at me when I was comparing the different keys.
> 
> I really like the CODE, but i really need macro keys. They are a huge time saver when coding.
> 
> I suppose I could get a separate macro board, if such a thing exists, or better yet, a TKL keyboard with a separate numpad+macro keys board. Now that would be perfect.


A lot of users here find that software such as autohotkey is a good substitute for dedicated macro keys. Have you ever looked into that?


----------



## clawlan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user18*
> 
> A lot of users here find that software such as autohotkey is a good substitute for dedicated macro keys. Have you ever looked into that?


Yea, I am familiar with autohotkey. I just like the idea of a separate set of keys, but I may have to go ahk so I can get a better keyboard.

Now just need to find someone that is selling one of those coolermaster mechanical key samplers used so I can try them out...


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clawlan*
> 
> Yea, I am familiar with autohotkey. I just like the idea of a separate set of keys, but I may have to go ahk so I can get a better keyboard.
> 
> Now just need to find someone that is selling one of those coolermaster mechanical key samplers used so I can try them out...


It's pretty common that people want macro keys, not for the ability to set up macros, but in order to have more key binds at the ready within the reach of the left hand home position.


----------



## clawlan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> It's pretty common that people want macro keys, not for the ability to set up macros, but in order to have more key binds at the ready within the reach of the left hand home position.


Agreed. I have the keys set up to enter my most common programming commands and other related actions like compile script, etc.

Looks like the keyboard to get is the Razer BlackWidow Ultimate if I must have the macro keys. Otherwise, the WASD Code, Deck Legend, or Ducky PRO/Shine II with the Cherry Clears seem to be the way to go. hmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd personally get a CM Storm Trigger or Logitech G710+ over a Razer BWU.


----------



## clawlan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd personally get a CM Storm Trigger or Logitech G710+ over a Razer BWU.


why do you say that?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clawlan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd personally get a CM Storm Trigger or Logitech G710+ over a Razer BWU.
> 
> 
> 
> why do you say that?
Click to expand...

Razer boards aren't known for having the most reliable backlighting or best build quality, also I'm not convinced about the new "Razer" switches just yet.


----------



## clawlan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Razer boards aren't known for having the most reliable backlighting or best build quality, also I'm not convinced about the new "Razer" switches just yet.


Very good points. I think this is what i am going to do. Buy a solid Cherry Clear TKL (WASD?) and a seperate usb numpad. I am a lefty and have always wanted a left hand numpad so this will kill 2 birds with one stone. I can use autohotkey to program macros to the numpad as well as use the numpad as a left hand numpad.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clawlan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Razer boards aren't known for having the most reliable backlighting or best build quality, also I'm not convinced about the new "Razer" switches just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Very good points. I think this is what i am going to do. Buy a solid Cherry Clear TKL (WASD?) and a seperate usb numpad. I am a lefty and have always wanted a left hand numpad so this will kill 2 birds with one stone. I can use autohotkey to program macros to the numpad as well as use the numpad as a left hand numpad.
Click to expand...

I think that sounds like a much better option.


----------



## user18

I agree wholeheartedly. That definitely sounds like the best of both worlds. And you get clears, which are my favourite switch of all the MX I've tried.


----------



## Chinkster

I've been looking for a keyboard that's portable, since I move around throughout the day.

Location: USA/Canada (I have a friend I can ship to in the USA







)
Price: $150 or less
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, white!
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Mostly typing, some games if I have the time
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: Doesn't matter
Macro keys (yes/ no): Doesn't matter
Media keys (yes/ no): Yes
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Cherry MX Blues

I know that Ducky has a board that fits these specs, but it's on the higher end of my budget. Just wondering if there's anything else out there that could save me some money, or else I'd roll with the Ducky! Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chinkster*
> 
> I've been looking for a keyboard that's portable, since I move around throughout the day.
> 
> Location: USA/Canada (I have a friend I can ship to in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Price: $150 or less
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, white!
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Mostly typing, some games if I have the time
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO: Doesn't matter
> Macro keys (yes/ no): Doesn't matter
> Media keys (yes/ no): Yes
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Cherry MX Blues
> 
> I know that Ducky has a board that fits these specs, but it's on the higher end of my budget. Just wondering if there's anything else out there that could save me some money, or else I'd roll with the Ducky! Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


I'd argue the Ducky Shine 3 is worth it because of the build quality. You're not going to have an easy time finding a TKL board with media keys and white backlighting, I'm not even sure if one exists. The main reason for this is typically when a company decides to make a board with media keys they put it on a fullsize board as they have more space to work with in areas such as over the numpad.

If you'd rather not get a Ducky, you could wait to see if Cooler Master bring out an MX Blue version of their new Rapid-i (currently only available with MX Browns). That said, the price of the Rapid-i at the moment is fairly high (right at the top end of your budget), so you might have to wait a while for the price to drop slightly.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd argue the Ducky Shine 3 is worth it because of the build quality. You're not going to have an easy time finding a TKL board with media keys and white backlighting, I'm not even sure if one exists. The main reason for this is typically when a company decides to make a board with media keys they put it on a fullsize board as they have more space to work with in areas such as over the numpad.
> 
> If you'd rather not get a Ducky, you could wait to see if Cooler Master bring out an MX Blue version of their new Rapid-i (currently only available with MX Browns). That said, the price of the Rapid-i at the moment is fairly high (right at the top end of your budget), so you might have to wait a while for the price to drop slightly.


Not really, man. I'd just get the Shine and be happy


----------



## Paradigm84

What do you mean by "not really"?


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> What do you mean by "not really"?


I quoted (quoth?) the wrong comment lol Not really was in response to "Just wondering if there's anything else out there that could save me some money".


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> I quoted (quoth?) the wrong comment lol Not really was in response to "Just wondering if there's anything else out there that could save me some money".


Ah right, I thought I said something incorrect.


----------



## Jeppzer

*Location:* Sweden
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* One Two(pricerunner) Three Four Five
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I like the design on the TRON ones, but reviews says they're crap.
*Price:* No limit except morals.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size. I need the numpad.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, typing.
*USB/ PS2:* Either, USB preferred.
*KRO:* High.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Never used.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Volume wanted.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Nordic (Swedish)
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* Doesn't matter.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* I had a Model M that I liked, so something like that I guess.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* ^


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Sweden
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* One Two(pricerunner) Three Four Five
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I like the design on the TRON ones, but reviews says they're crap.
> *Price:* No limit except morals.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size. I need the numpad.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, typing.
> *USB/ PS2:* Either, USB preferred.
> *KRO:* High.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Never used.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Volume wanted.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Nordic (Swedish)
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* Doesn't matter.
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* I had a Model M that I liked, so something like that I guess.
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* ^


I'd completely avoid any keyboard with any kind of movie/ game related branding as all it really implies is "pay more for something not as good".

Unfortunately I forgot that this current run on WASD CODE boards won't be available with an ISO (big enter key) layout.

In terms of switches, if you liked the Model M, then you'll probably want a board with tactile switches, which gives you the option of MX Browns, MX Blues, MX Clears, MX Greens and MX Whites. If you want a clicky board then you'll have to pick from MX Blues, MX Greens or MX Whites.

Instead you could consider a Ducky Shine 3, which has great build quality, great backlighting and media functionality via a Fn layer. You could order from here. If you wanted a board as flashy and over the top as the Tron boards, the Ducky Shine 3 is available in the yellow edition (aka the butterboard) which is even more yellow than your avatar.









Other than that there isn't a great deal of choice given your criteria, you could consider the Corsair K70, but I'm not convinced it's as reliable and well built as a Shine 3 given the amount of trouble I've heard about it regarding wobbling and backlight issues.


----------



## Jeppzer

Oh. My. God. That butterboard. Hahaha, it's easter so it would be fitting. Until monday.

I've been reading some since last night, does anyone have a release date for the MX RGB switches? All I could find said 2014, but not when.

On another note, really wish we had some shops with mechs in stock here, so I could try them out.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Oh. My. God. That butterboard. Hahaha, it's easter so it would be fitting. Until monday.
> 
> I've been reading some since last night, does anyone have a release date for the MX RGB switches? All I could find said 2014, but not when.
> 
> On another note, really wish we had some shops with mechs in stock here, so I could try them out.


Corsair has exclusive rights to the MX RGB switches for this year, they will be releasing boards by the summer I would imagine.

As for the switches, you could get a switch sampler which will give you an idea of what each switch feels like, although they obviously can't illustrate completely what it feels like to type on a board with a given switch. There are a list of ones to choose from in the Mechanical Keyboard Guide, the link is in my sig).


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

*Location:* USA]
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Looking at Alps and Topre(More looking at Alps)
*Price:* Upto $450 if it's worth it
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No, Won't even consider it. Sorry
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* At least TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Long discussions and reports mainly, as well as admin work on my site. No programming and a tiny bit of gaming(all non-competitive)
*USB/ PS2:* Either/or
*KRO:* Yes
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* I don't need them
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Nah, but not a big deal
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US ANSI, Will look at ergonomic keyboards as well
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Not sure
**Noise level (high/low):* I currently use MX Blues, not really a concern
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Will consider either option, preference for tactical
**Stiffness (high/ low):* High, and I'd prefer something that can help stop me from bottoming out. MX Blue is too light/too little resistance
Just going to note now that I've tried MX Clears in the past and was not a fan of them. They are perhaps a tad too stiff, but I'm looking for something in that range to keep me from bottoming out. I currently have a Ducky Year of the Tiger MX Blues which has spoiled me with it's PBT keys. I really don't' want to go back to ABS though I'm open to trying other premium materials.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral*
> 
> 
> *Location:* USA]
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Looking at Alps and Topre(More looking at Alps)
> *Price:* Upto $450 if it's worth it
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No, Won't even consider it. Sorry
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* At least TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Long discussions and reports mainly, as well as admin work on my site. No programming and a tiny bit of gaming(all non-competitive)
> *USB/ PS2:* Either/or
> *KRO:* Yes
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* I don't need them
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Nah, but not a big deal
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US ANSI, Will look at ergonomic keyboards as well
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Not sure
> **Noise level (high/low):* I currently use MX Blues, not really a concern
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Will consider either option, preference for tactical
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* High, and I'd prefer something that can help stop me from bottoming out. MX Blue is too light/too little resistance
> Just going to note now that I've tried MX Clears in the past and was not a fan of them. They are perhaps a tad too stiff, but I'm looking for something in that range to keep me from bottoming out. I currently have a Ducky Year of the Tiger MX Blues which has spoiled me with it's PBT keys. I really don't' want to go back to ABS though I'm open to trying other premium materials.


When you say "at least TKL" do you mean TKL and smaller or TKL and bigger?


----------



## X-Nine

Been reading through a bit, and I'm curious as to why Max Keyboards isn't brought up? I've had mine for almost a year, and it's rock solid, great features, great customer service and priced very reasonably. http://www.maxkeyboard.com/

I have the Nighthawk X8 (black switches) customized.


----------



## Paradigm84

This thread was made so people could come and get suggestions of what boards to look at before they buy. This isn't meant to be a thread where just I can offer suggestions, I welcome other people to give suggestions as well.

There are some reasons why Max Keyboards offerings aren't recommended by me more often, the most prominent is that the pricing, despite seeming friendly to people in the US or Canada, is far too high for me to recommend to anyone in Europe or even further out from the US.

To give you an idea, the Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 is $150 from their site, and to get it shipped here would be $60 in shipping (a quote from their site), plus 20% VAT, plus a customs charge, which would put the total price for the board shipped at over $260. The Nighthawk is arguably worth $150, it is not worth $260 when I could get a Corsair K95, Logitech G710+ or a Ducky Shine 3 for considerably less.

Even better than that, I could get a QPAD MK85 which as far as I am aware, is _exactly the same_ as the Nighthawk, for $60 less than the Nighthawk shipped here.

This issue isn't just relevant for people here in the UK, you could expect high shipping costs for a Max Keyboard anywhere outside of North America (expected given the weight and size of a well-packaged keyboard), and a large number of the posters in here are based outside of North America.

Regardless, Max Keyboard don't make bad products, they were even recommended enough to get on the Recommended Mechanical Keyboards list.

As mentioned at the start of this post, this thread isn't made exclusively for me, if you feel I am forgetting to mention a good keyboard, then go ahead and mention it, the more choices the person posting has, the better.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> This thread was made so people could come and get suggestions of what boards to look at before they buy. This isn't meant to be a thread where just I can offer suggestions, I welcome other people to give suggestions as well.
> 
> There are some reasons why Max Keyboards offerings aren't recommended by me more often, the most prominent is that the pricing, despite seeming friendly to people in the US or Canada, is far too high for me to recommend to anyone in Europe or even further out from the US.
> 
> To give you an idea, the Max Keyboard Nighthawk X8 is $150 from their site, and to get it shipped here would be $60 in shipping (a quote from their site), plus 20% VAT, plus a customs charge, which would put the total price for the board shipped at over $260. The Nighthawk is arguably worth $150, it is not worth $260 when I could get a Corsair K95, Logitech G710+ or a Ducky Shine 3 for considerably less.
> 
> Even better than that, I could get a QPAD MK85 which as far as I am aware, is _exactly the same_ as the Nighthawk, for $60 less than the Nighthawk shipped here.
> 
> This issue isn't just relevant for people here in the UK, you could expect high shipping costs for a Max Keyboard anywhere outside of North America (expected given the weight and size of a well-packaged keyboard), and a large number of the posters in here are based outside of North America.
> 
> Regardless, Max Keyboard don't make bad products, they were even recommended enough to get on the Recommended Mechanical Keyboards list.
> 
> As mentioned at the start of this post, this thread isn't made exclusively for me, if you feel I am forgetting to mention a good keyboard, then go ahead and mention it, the more choices the person posting has, the better.


PFt, Europe.









Okay, I totally understand. It's too true that you guys in Europe get railed on importing items, let alone the price of items to begin with. Curious if you've heard anything new on the Cougar 700K at all?


----------



## twerk

Need a compact keyboard for taking around with me. Thanks in advance.









*Location:* UK
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* The Race II is nice, but a bit expensive.
*Price:* I'm open but cheaper is better.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Preferably no to save money, if it has backlighting I'll just turn it off.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or the same layout as the Race II, I don't know the name of it but it's like 60% with arrow keys and function keys.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing, programming, web browsing gaming... everything.
*USB/ PS2:* USB.
*KRO:* 6+
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Would be nice but because of the keyboard size I want, I don't know if it'll be possible.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK ISO.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Not decided yet, probably MX Blue.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> PFt, Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I totally understand. It's too true that you guys in Europe get railed on importing items, let alone the price of items to begin with. Curious if you've heard anything new on the Cougar 700K at all?


Yeah, import taxes can get pretty bad over here.









I haven't heard much about it yet, not sure why they went with a split spacebar though.

EDIT: Actually I imagine so it's easier to actuate when playing games, a shorter spacebar means it will have less wobble and probably press down more uniformly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Need a compact keyboard for taking around with me. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location:* UK
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* The Race II is nice, but a bit expensive.
> *Price:* I'm open but cheaper is better.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Preferably no to save money, if it has backlighting I'll just turn it off.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or the same layout as the Race II, I don't know the name of it but it's like 60% with arrow keys and function keys.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing, programming, web browsing gaming... everything.
> *USB/ PS2:* USB.
> *KRO:* 6+
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Would be nice but because of the keyboard size I want, I don't know if it'll be possible.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK ISO.
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Not decided yet, probably MX Blue.


Other than the RACE II there's not a great deal of choice for 75% keyboards, there's the Noppoo Choc Mini, but I'm not sure it's produced with the ISO layout.

Would you definitely need dedicated function keys? If not the KBT Poker II would be a great choice.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Other than the RACE II there's not a great deal of choice for 75% keyboards, there's the Noppoo Choc Mini, but I'm not sure it's produced with the ISO layout.
> 
> Would you definitely need dedicated function keys? If not the KBT Poker II would be a great choice.


Yeah, the arrow keys and function keys are a must really.

I am open to TKL suggestions as well. I just like the 75% design because it's a bit more compact.


----------



## Vengeance0058

Location: USA
Price: 25 - 75
Backlighting: White LEDs pref, but not required.
Size: Prefer a compact, because thats what I'm most used to using over the last few years.
Use: Games and Typing
Interface: USB

I honestly don't have a preference on switch types, because I don't quite understand the differences outside of design, and noise and so forth don't really matter. As a result I am posting here for the more experienced opinion of you all. I'd simply like a good budget keyboard with good gaming performance, that really it.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vengeance0058*
> 
> Location: USA
> Price: 25 - 75
> Backlighting: White LEDs pref, but not required.
> Size: Prefer a compact, because thats what I'm most used to using over the last few years.
> Use: Games and Typing
> Interface: USB
> 
> I honestly don't have a preference on switch types, because I don't quite understand the differences outside of design, and noise and so forth don't really matter. As a result I am posting here for the more experienced opinion of you all. I'd simply like a good budget keyboard with good gaming performance, that really it.


If you're wanting a mechanical, basically your only option is the CoolerMaster Quick Fire rapid, and it comes in at around $75 or so. No led's though, but looking in the used market might open up some more options for you.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Other than the RACE II there's not a great deal of choice for 75% keyboards, there's the Noppoo Choc Mini, but I'm not sure it's produced with the ISO layout.
> 
> Would you definitely need dedicated function keys? If not the KBT Poker II would be a great choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the arrow keys and function keys are a must really.
> 
> I am open to TKL suggestions as well. I just like the 75% design because it's a bit more compact.
Click to expand...

I was about to suggest a QuickFire Rapid/ Stealth, but now I can't find UK stock of them either.









You could consider a CM QuickFire TK, which is in the TKL format but with the arrow keys merged into the numpad.

Other than that, other TKL options such as the Ducky Shine 3 and Filco Majestouch-2 will be substantially over-budget (considering the RACE II was right at the top end of the budget).

To be honest, if I were you I'd just pay extra for the RACE II if you can just because it matches all the criteria.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I was about to suggest a QuickFire Rapid/ Stealth, but now I can't find UK stock of them either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could consider a CM QuickFire TK, which is in the TKL format but with the arrow keys merged into the numpad.
> 
> Other than that, other TKL options such as the Ducky Shine 3 and Filco Majestouch-2 will be substantially over-budget (considering the RACE II was right at the top end of the budget).
> 
> To be honest, if I were you I'd just pay extra for the RACE II if you can just because it matches all the criteria.


I would get the Race II but I cannot find an ISO version anywhere, I don't think they do one. Grrr.









Are the Race II and Noppoo Choc Mini the only 75% boards?


----------



## Jixr

if you have the budget, I know of an awesome 75% ish board that is pretty customisable as far as the layout, its called the 'lightsaver' goinna be looking at a $400 build though.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> if you have the budget, I know of an awesome 75% ish board that is pretty customisable as far as the layout, its called the 'lightsaver'


Quote:


> $350.00




Oh my god. I just found the special edition white Race II. That thing is gorgeous.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Oh my god. I just found the special edition white Race II. That thing is gorgeous.


Go for it! Besides, it's not really that difficult changing between ISO and ANSI layouts, although it does get annoying when Windows decides to randomly swap between the two like it does for me.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Go for it! Besides, it's not really that difficult changing between ISO and ANSI layouts, although it does get annoying when Windows decides to randomly swap between the two like it does for me.


It's out of stock everywhere. What shops do you recommend buying from apart from Amazon?

Finding anything that isn't Ducky or a mainstream manufacturer like CM is hard.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It's out of stock everywhere. What shops do you recommend buying from apart from Amazon?


The RACE II limited edition?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The RACE II limited edition?


Thanks!

I thought the SE had white backlighting? Anyway, doesn't matter because I won't be using it. Cheers for the help.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> When you say "at least TKL" do you mean TKL and smaller or TKL and bigger?


TKL or fullsize.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> When you say "at least TKL" do you mean TKL and smaller or TKL and bigger?
> 
> 
> 
> TKL or fullsize.
Click to expand...

With such a huge budget, you have a lot of choice, you could consider a Realforce 87U TKL 55g, which has 55g weighting (close to MX Clear) and PBT keycaps.

If you wanted some heavier tactile switches, you could consider the CM QuickFire XT with MX Greens and an aftermarket keycap set.

Or if you really wanted to break the bank you could put together your own KMAC 2.


----------



## TheRandomOne

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Filco Majestouch, WASD V2, CM QFR TK, Leopold, KBT
*Price:* Around 150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming/Typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* High
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown/Clear
I've been doing some research but haven't managed to settle on a keyboard I really want. I prefer a minimalistic black keyboard that's well built. I really want PBT keycaps and a detachable USB would be nice as well. Also I'd prefer not having to go get custom keycaps, but it's a possibility. Want to try and avoid buying some Costar board just for some gimmicky branding too. I just want a standard or basic reliable board essentially. If there's a keyboard that's above the around 150 budget but seems to really fit me please suggest as I might go for it. Thanks a lot and sorry for my pickiness!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRandomOne*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Filco Majestouch, WASD V2, CM QFR TK, Leopold, KBT
> *Price:* Around 150
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming/Typing
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* High
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown/Clear
> I've been doing some research but haven't managed to settle on a keyboard I really want. I prefer a minimalistic black keyboard that's well built. I really want PBT keycaps and a detachable USB would be nice as well. Also I'd prefer not having to go get custom keycaps, but it's a possibility. Want to try and avoid buying some Costar board just for some gimmicky branding too. I just want a standard or basic reliable board essentially. If there's a keyboard that's above the around 150 budget but seems to really fit me please suggest as I might go for it. Thanks a lot and sorry for my pickiness!


I assume you meant Corsair not Costar?









Unfortunately it's still pretty rare to find a full size board with PBT keycaps outside of Topre boards (which are closer to $250). The closest option I can think of at the moment is the KBT ONI.

Other than that, your best bet would be the WASD V2 with an aftermarket keycap set.


----------



## newchemicals

The Ducky 9008G2 I have is a full size board with PBT keycaps. Its a pretty minimal board, it just has LEDs for caps, num lock and scroll lock.


----------



## Domino

Can I get 5 suggestions on quality Bluetooth keyboards that are portable?


----------



## Sisaroth

*Location: Belgium*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: amazon.de, amazon.fr, bol.com*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: No*
*Price: around 150€*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): i prefer not but i don't care much*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): mainly games, some programming*
*USB/ PS2: don't care*
*KRO:6KRO / NKRO*
*Macro keys (yes/ no): no*
*Media keys (yes/ no): no*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): AZERTY*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): MX black?*
**Noise level (high/low): low*
**Tactility (yes/ no): no*
**Stiffness (high/ low): high*
I'm looking for both keyboard suggestion and suggestions for where to buy it. I normally order all electronics on amazon.de but not much AZERTY keyboards there.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Can I get 5 suggestions on quality Bluetooth keyboards that are portable?


Filco Minila Air
Matias Laptop Pro
Matias Secure Pro
KBTalking Pro

I can't think of any others... the ones I've listed are pretty hard to come by too.

You could buy a USB to Bluetooth adapter like this, but they are very pricey.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Can I get 5 suggestions on quality Bluetooth keyboards that are portable?
> 
> 
> 
> Filco Minila Air
> Matias Laptop Pro
> Matias Secure Pro
> KBTalking Pro
> 
> I can't think of any others... the ones I've listed are pretty hard to come by too.
> 
> You could buy a USB to Bluetooth adapter like this, but they are very pricey.
Click to expand...

Oo! Thanks!

Any scissor switches/slim?


----------



## jakethus

*Location:USA*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: QPad MK-80*
*Price: no limit*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):yes, don't care which color*
*Size: full size*
*Use: games/typing*
*USB/ PS2: PS/2*
*Macro keys: don't care*
*Media keys: yes*
*Layout:US*
*Switch type :Brown*
So here's the conundrum: finding a PS/2 capable keyboard and having it backlit, which seems to be extremely rare of a find. So far, I've only found two keyboard that match this: the QPad MK-80 (currently out of stock) and the Ducky Shiny 1 DK9008S, which is an older keyboard and not a soul seems to be carrying it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakethus*
> 
> 
> *Location:USA*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind: QPad MK-80*
> *Price: no limit*
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):yes, don't care which color*
> *Size: full size*
> *Use: games/typing*
> *USB/ PS2: PS/2*
> *Macro keys: don't care*
> *Media keys: yes*
> *Layout:US*
> *Switch type :Brown*
> So here's the conundrum: finding a PS/2 capable keyboard and having it backlit, which seems to be extremely rare of a find. So far, I've only found two keyboard that match this: the QPad MK-80 (currently out of stock) and the Ducky Shiny 1 DK9008S, which is an older keyboard and not a soul seems to be carrying it.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Don't you take any USB keyboard and just attach an adaptor?

As much as the Filcos have great quality, I've never liked their "feel" with the key-shape nor spacing. DAS and Ducky do look interesting.


----------



## Richaye

*Location: USA*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: No*
*Price: Below $150, the lower the better!*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): White*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming/Typing*
*USB/ PS2: USB*
*Macro keys (yes/ no): No*
*Media keys (yes/ no): No*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Mechanical N/A*
**Noise level (high/low): Does not matter*
**Tactility (yes/ no): Yes*
**Stiffness (high/ low): Low*
I'm not entirely sure what keys to go for but I'm looking for something that works best on both gaming & typing. It has to be a full keyboard too, nothing flashy with colors all over the place on it. Just looking for a simple black base keyboard, with preferably a white back light.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakethus*
> 
> 
> *Location:USA*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind: QPad MK-80*
> *Price: no limit*
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):yes, don't care which color*
> *Size: full size*
> *Use: games/typing*
> *USB/ PS2: PS/2*
> *Macro keys: don't care*
> *Media keys: yes*
> *Layout:US*
> *Switch type :Brown*
> So here's the conundrum: finding a PS/2 capable keyboard and having it backlit, which seems to be extremely rare of a find. So far, I've only found two keyboard that match this: the QPad MK-80 (currently out of stock) and the Ducky Shiny 1 DK9008S, which is an older keyboard and not a soul seems to be carrying it.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


QPAD is a decent enough choice, also check out the Ducky Shine 3, CM Storm Trigger-Z.

You can find a source for boards here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richaye*
> 
> 
> *Location: USA*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind: No*
> *Price: Below $150, the lower the better!*
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): White*
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full*
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming/Typing*
> *USB/ PS2: USB*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no): No*
> *Media keys (yes/ no): No*
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US*
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Mechanical N/A*
> **Noise level (high/low): Does not matter*
> **Tactility (yes/ no): Yes*
> **Stiffness (high/ low): Low*
> I'm not entirely sure what keys to go for but I'm looking for something that works best on both gaming & typing. It has to be a full keyboard too, nothing flashy with colors all over the place on it. Just looking for a simple black base keyboard, with preferably a white back light.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Unfortunately most minimalist looking boards don't come with backlight, examples of such boards being Filco Majestouch-2's and CM QuickFire XT's.

You could consider the MaxKeyboard Nighthawk X7 or even a WASD CODE with MX Clears if you were willing to stretch the budget.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> QPAD is a decent enough choice, also check out the Ducky Shine 3, CM Storm Trigger-Z.
> 
> You can find a source for boards here.
> Unfortunately most minimalist looking boards don't come with backlight, examples of such boards being Filco Majestouch-2's and CM QuickFire XT's.
> 
> You could consider the MaxKeyboard Nighthawk X7 or even a WASD CODE with MX Clears if you were willing to stretch the budget.


What about the Ducky Shine 3? It's like the most acclaimed backlit keyboard at the moment. Also, Keycool make a lot of minimalistic backlit keyboards.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> What about the Ducky Shine 3? It's like the most acclaimed backlit keyboard at the moment. Also, Keycool make a lot of minimalistic backlit keyboards.


I'm not the only one allowed to give suggestions on here, if you think I've left out a board then you can mention it, more suggestions are better.


----------



## jakethus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Don't you take any USB keyboard and just attach an adaptor?


Unfortunately not, because the keyboard has to specifically support the PS/2 protocol, which a lot of modern keyboards no longer support. If the keyboard includes a PS/2 adapter then its a good indicator that it will support PS/2. Some keyboards actually require you to use the exact PS/2 adapter that came with the keyboard. Just to be sure of this, I contacted Cooler Master and asked if I could just connect a PS/2 adapter to one of their newer USB backlit keyboards and have it work, and they said no. I even went a step further and asked if at least the keyboard keys would function but not the backlight portion with the PS/2 adapter, and even that won't work.


----------



## Jixr

assuming you are talknig about the new QF-I, yeah it wouldn't work, PS/2 ports barely send out any power, and obvously backlits need power to work.

AFAIK, there are no fully ps2 compatable.

Unless you're using an older terminal station or a machine with specific input connections, There isn't really that much of a difference between usb and ps2 on high end keyboards anymore.


----------



## dr4gonhunt3rZ

Location: India
Stores: flipkart.com, deltapage.com, snapdeal.com
Price: 4-6.5k
Backlighting: yes colour: no preference
Use games & typing etc
USB
Macro keys: yes
Media keys not neccesary
Layout: US
Tactility yes
Stiffness: low or medium


----------



## jakethus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> assuming you are talknig about the new QF-I, yeah it wouldn't work, PS/2 ports barely send out any power, and obvously backlits need power to work.
> 
> AFAIK, there are no fully ps2 compatable.
> 
> Unless you're using an older terminal station or a machine with specific input connections, There isn't really that much of a difference between usb and ps2 on high end keyboards anymore.


There is at least one that is fully PS/2 compatible and has backlighting, and that's the QPAD MK-80 I mentioned earlier. It has two cables coming out of it; one is the PS/2 for data input, and the other is a USB cable to supply power for the backlight and the USB hub.


----------



## Richaye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Unfortunately most minimalist looking boards don't come with backlight, examples of such boards being Filco Majestouch-2's and CM QuickFire XT's.
> 
> You could consider the MaxKeyboard Nighthawk X7 or even a WASD CODE with MX Clears if you were willing to stretch the budget.


Thanks for the suggestions, somebody suggested the Das keyboard. And well they look fricking awesome, screw the backlight.









So many choices!


----------



## Offler

*Location:* Central Europe
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* www.alza.sk, www.shark.sk (not many choices)
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Logitech Deluxe 250
*Price:* 20-50 dollars
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not a factor, can be both.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* ALL Mentioned
*USB/ PS2:* PS/2
*KRO:* True NKRO if possible. (I can write with all 10 fingers. Many cheap USB keyboards were just too slow).
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US or SK (Slovak)
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes, but not necessary.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* medium or low
Looking for something practical, not fancy.


----------



## Llamaluvr97

*Location:*Home Office next to sibling room, so nothing to loud.
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* I am in the US, can order anything offline.
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Razer Blackwidow 2014, Logitech G710+ and the Logitech G19s is my favorite so far.
*Price:[/B. <150.
*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, custom color would be nice, If not then anything is ok. As long as it matches my mouse!








*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size? Like the normal keyboards are... Is there a difference?
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, Video editing, typing, Everyday use, but gaming is probably main category.
*USB/ PS2:* not neccesary but is cool i guess.
*KRO:* What is KRO?
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes, definetly.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Is that like music stuff, then yes.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* low/mediumlow
**Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* medium
I don't know alot of things about keyboards, I had a deathstalker before and want something better. I really like the G19s.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr4gonhunt3rZ*
> 
> Location: India
> Stores: flipkart.com, deltapage.com, snapdeal.com
> Price: 4-6.5k
> Backlighting: yes colour: no preference
> Use games & typing etc
> USB
> Macro keys: yes
> Media keys not neccesary
> Layout: US
> Tactility yes
> Stiffness: low or medium


Finding a keyboard I'd recommend with macro keys for that price is proving difficult. I'd suggest contacting this company and finding if this board is in the UK layout as pictured or the US layout.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Central Europe
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* www.alza.sk, www.shark.sk (not many choices)
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Logitech Deluxe 250
> *Price:* 20-50 dollars
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not a factor, can be both.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* ALL Mentioned
> *USB/ PS2:* PS/2
> *KRO:* True NKRO if possible. (I can write with all 10 fingers. Many cheap USB keyboards were just too slow).
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US or SK (Slovak)
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes, but not necessary.
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* medium or low
> Looking for something practical, not fancy.


How about the Logitech K350? I'm not sure what you consider fancy, there are some more gaming oriented boards like the Corsair Raptor K30, but I thought you would consider that fancy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Llamaluvr97*
> 
> 
> *Location:*Home Office next to sibling room, so nothing to loud.
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* I am in the US, can order anything offline.
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Razer Blackwidow 2014, Logitech G710+ and the Logitech G19s is my favorite so far.
> *Price:[/B. <150.
> *
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, custom color would be nice, If not then anything is ok. As long as it matches my mouse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size? Like the normal keyboards are... Is there a difference?
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, Video editing, typing, Everyday use, but gaming is probably main category.
> *USB/ PS2:* not neccesary but is cool i guess.
> *KRO:* What is KRO?
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes, definetly.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Is that like music stuff, then yes.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US.
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* low/mediumlow
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* medium
> I don't know alot of things about keyboards, I had a deathstalker before and want something better. I really like the G19s.


If the G19S is anything like the G19 then I'd avoid it, I had a G19 and it was not good at all, considerably worse than my G11.

Honestly I think the G710+ is your best choice, the other boards that come to mind all fail one or more of your criteria e.g. the Corsair K95 has linear (non-tactile) MX Reds.


----------



## Offler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> How about the Logitech K350? I'm not sure what you consider fancy, there are some more gaming oriented boards like the Corsair Raptor K30, but I thought you would consider that fancy.


There is another K350 nearby. The receiver is quite sensitive so when I tested another keyboard, I saw what was writing person in next room







It simply has to be wired keyboard...

PS/2 vs USB
I simply prefer that Keyboard receives IRQ 01. USB keyboards improved over time and usually its not that CPU-dependant garbage I was used to some years ago, but still - i like how PS/2 acts when compared to any USB.

However PS/2 dies out... So these are only i found:
http://www.alza.sk/hp-ps-2-keyboard-cz-d465707.htm

or
SteelSeries Keyboard 6Gv2
(not available now)

As far I know, there are keyboards which support both PS2 and USB. Usually those with USB hubs, or advanced features (such as media keys, macro keys, special software) are supporting USB only and cannot be connected via USB to PS2 adapter. Manufacturers even dont bother to specify if keyboard can be used on PS2 (even if its possible) Thats the secondary reason why I look for really basic keyboard...

Edit:
The latter keyboard seems solid, even bit expensive... When I read about their anti-ghosting... My current Logitech K250 never beeped when multiple keys were pressed. Your opinion?


----------



## nikamura

*Location:* UK or USA (gonna be in USA soon)
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* das keyboard
*Price:* under 100$
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* doesn't matter
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* programming and gaming
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no (doesn't matter)
*Media keys (yes/ no):* no (doesn't matter)
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Cherry Red
**Noise level (high/low):* low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* low


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikamura*
> 
> 
> *Location:* UK or USA (gonna be in USA soon)
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* das keyboard
> *Price:* under 100$
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* doesn't matter
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* programming and gaming
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* no (doesn't matter)
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* no (doesn't matter)
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Cherry Red
> **Noise level (high/low):* low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* low


well the DAS does not fit hardly any of your requirements, ( over $100, no mx reds, etc )

Under $100 the best recomendation is the Cooler Master Quickfire Rapid.

It comes in several switch options, including red ( though note reds are not tactile, they are smooth all the way through, maybe you want browns? )

its easily customizable, and bang for the buck its pretty good on build quality, customer support, and options.


----------



## Paradigm84

Or if you want a full size board, the QuickFire XT is a good choice.


----------



## poroboszcz

*Location: UK*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: can order from US if necessary*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: WASD CODE (not sure about switches)*
*Price: up to $200*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): not crucial*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): programming, typing*
*USB/ PS2: doesn't matter*
*KRO: 3+*
*Macro keys (yes/ no): no*
*Media keys (yes/ no): no*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):UK (preferred) or US*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low): low*
**Tactility (yes/ no): yes*
**Stiffness (high/ low): not sure*
I have Filco Majestouch 2 with MX browns which I really like, but I've recently taken it to work as I do most typing there. I need another keyboard either for work, so I can take my Filco back, or for home, so my Filco stays at the office. In any case I am looking for a something relatively quiet as neither my girlfriend or my coworkers appreciate the noise. I like the clickiness of blue switches, but you can hear them across the building. I've never tried greens or clears which are used in CODE, but the keyboard itself looks quite appealing.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poroboszcz*
> 
> 
> *Location: UK*
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: can order from US if necessary*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind: WASD CODE (not sure about switches)*
> *Price: up to $200*
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): not crucial*
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size*
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): programming, typing*
> *USB/ PS2: doesn't matter*
> *KRO: 3+*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no): no*
> *Media keys (yes/ no): no*
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):UK (preferred) or US*
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low): low*
> **Tactility (yes/ no): yes*
> **Stiffness (high/ low): not sure*
> I have Filco Majestouch 2 with MX browns which I really like, but I've recently taken it to work as I do most typing there. I need another keyboard either for work, so I can take my Filco back, or for home, so my Filco stays at the office. In any case I am looking for a something relatively quiet as neither my girlfriend or my coworkers appreciate the noise. I like the clickiness of blue switches, but you can hear them across the building. I've never tried greens or clears which are used in CODE, but the keyboard itself looks quite appealing.


Unfortunately the WASD CODE with MX Clears is out of stock but you could try one with MX Greens or a WASD V2 with MX Greens or a CM Storm QuickFire XT with MX Browns or MX Blues.

In terms of the sound issue, are you bottoming out the switch? If so you could get some O-rings or soft-landing pads to reduce the bottoming out sound (although they would do nothing for the sound of the click).


----------



## poroboszcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Unfortunately the WASD CODE with MX Clears is out of stock but you could try one with MX Greens or a WASD V2 with MX Greens or a CM Storm QuickFire XT with MX Browns or MX Blues.
> 
> In terms of the sound issue, are you bottoming out the switch? If so you could get some O-rings or soft-landing pads to reduce the bottoming out sound (although they would do nothing for the sound of the click).


Thanks for recommendations. WASD V2 looks pretty good. Do you know how clears, greens and browns compare in terms of the noise? Aren't greens just as loud as blues? I tend not to bottom out most of the time and it seems O-rings are build into CODE keyboard by default and can be added to WASD as an option.


----------



## Paradigm84

Oops, forgot the CODE already had O-rings.









MX Greens will be the loudest, I'm not sure there will be a significant difference between MX Clears and MX Browns, the vast majority of the sound comes from bottoming out with non-clicky switches.


----------



## whitehawk

*Location*: USA
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Das Keyboard4 Pro
*Price*: <$200
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no )*: Don't really want it, would be OK with white or blue (as long as it could be dim...)
*Size* (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc*): General typing + CSGO
*USB/ PS2*: either... wondering if USB is more "future proof"
*KRO*: NKRO
*Macro keys (yes/ no)*: No
*Media keys (yes/ no)*: Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc)*: US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below)*: I've played with browns for a couple of days and think I like them
**Noise level (high/low*): Low
**Tactility (yes/ no)*: Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low*): unsure

I want a high quality / durable board that will last me 10 years or more so I'm not afraid to spend a bit. I'm not big on how "gaming" keyboards look and prefer something simple in appearance. CS is the only game I play (I've played 1.6 through GO) and have no intention of picking anything else up so don't feel the need for macros. I would like to be able to disable the win key but it looks like there are some simple software solutions for this (winkill or similar). Is there anything I should look at other than the Das? I don't know if its better to have a board with a removable cable (that being said I never move my keyboard...)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitehawk*
> 
> *Location*: USA
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Das Keyboard4 Pro
> *Price*: <$200
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no )*: Don't really want it, would be OK with white or blue (as long as it could be dim...)
> *Size* (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc*): General typing + CSGO
> *USB/ PS2*: either... wondering if USB is more "future proof"
> *KRO*: NKRO
> *Macro keys (yes/ no)*: No
> *Media keys (yes/ no)*: Yes
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc)*: US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below)*: I've played with browns for a couple of days and think I like them
> **Noise level (high/low*): Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no)*: Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low*): unsure
> 
> I want a high quality / durable board that will last me 10 years or more so I'm not afraid to spend a bit. I'm not big on how "gaming" keyboards look and prefer something simple in appearance. CS is the only game I play (I've played 1.6 through GO) and have no intention of picking anything else up so don't feel the need for macros. I would like to be able to disable the win key but it looks like there are some simple software solutions for this (winkill or similar). Is there anything I should look at other than the Das? I don't know if its better to have a board with a removable cable (that being said I never move my keyboard...)


You could consider a Filco Majestouch-2, CM Storm QuickFire XT, WASD V2, Ducky Shine 3 (backlit but you can turn it off).


----------



## Killerlinez

Price: <140
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size (what's best for gaming and typing)
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): games/typing (chatting)
USB/ PS2: either (rather PS2)
KRO: high+
Macro keys (yes/ no): would be nice, but not too many 0_0
Media keys (yes/ no): yes
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): Nordic (I'm Swedish)
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Ehm, if i put it this way, quiet but good for gaming and typing =)
*Noise level (high/low): low as possible
*Tactility (yes/ no): What's this 0_0 (What's best for gaming and typing)
*Stiffness (high/ low): What's this 0_0 (What's best for gaming and typing)

A moment ago i were thinking of getting a Steelseries keyboard (6gv2 or 7g) because I want to be a Steelseries gamer =D but the best keyboard you find will do it


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killerlinez*
> 
> Price: <140
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size (what's best for gaming and typing)
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): games/typing (chatting)
> USB/ PS2: either (rather PS2)
> KRO: high+
> Macro keys (yes/ no): would be nice, but not too many 0_0
> Media keys (yes/ no): yes
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): Nordic (I'm Swedish)
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Ehm, if i put it this way, quiet but good for gaming and typing =)
> *Noise level (high/low): low as possible
> *Tactility (yes/ no): What's this 0_0 (What's best for gaming and typing)
> *Stiffness (high/ low): What's this 0_0 (What's best for gaming and typing)
> 
> A moment ago i were thinking of getting a Steelseries keyboard (6gv2 or 7g) because I want to be a Steelseries gamer =D but the best keyboard you find will do it


My brother has pounded his 6gv2 for 20 hours a week or more for nearly 2 years and it is still like day one. If you don't mind the UK layout and the fact that the keyset is not 100% compatible with aftermarket sets, then it's a really good board for the price.


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd consider a Ducky Shine 3 or CM Storm Trigger/ Trigger-Z.


----------



## Killerlinez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> My brother has pounded his 6gv2 for 20 hours a week or more for nearly 2 years and it is still like day one. If you don't mind the UK layout and the fact that the keyset is not 100% compatible with aftermarket sets, then it's a really good board for the price.


'
Yea and in some stores i found swedish layout so no worries =) , i was thinking of a 6Gv2 but if not 7G because i want a keyboard with a hand rest but i don't need the "ports" in the keyboard (7g) but it's called 7g to because it's heavy. I don't know what to do!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd consider a Ducky Shine 3 or CM Storm Trigger/ Trigger-Z.


I'll be thinking about it, thanks! But if you can, any Steelseries keyboard? Prefer mechanical =) Oh, btw, which Ducky Shine 3 do you mean? Which switch? I'm thinking about black =)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killerlinez*
> 
> I'll be thinking about it, thanks! But if you can, any Steelseries keyboard? Prefer mechanical =) Oh, btw, which Ducky Shine 3 do you mean? Which switch? I'm thinking about black =)


I wouldn't really recommend any of the Steelseries boards unless you want to swap out the keycaps straight away, and that will prove difficult as the layout is non-standard.

As for which switch, I can't tell you which you'll prefer. I use MX Blacks and like them, but some people find them too heavy for long periods of use.

If you want a Ducky I'd suggest buying from here.


----------



## Killerlinez

Well, Ducky keyboards are quite expensive but the one you recommended looked awesome! Too bad it's too expensive for me








I think i would like black switches but the red one? What do you think about the red switch and what's the difference?


----------



## Paradigm84

As it says in the Mechanical Keyboard Guide, which is worth reading (link in my sig), the MX Red switch is a lighter version of the MX Black.


----------



## Jixr

reds and blacks are the same, except reds are lighter than blacks, so reds are easier to press down than blacks. Assuming you have a regular old keyboard, expect reds to feel lighter to press than your current rubber dome, and blacks to be slightly stiffer.

EDIT: ninja'd by the one who holds the paddle.


----------



## Killerlinez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> As it says in the Mechanical Keyboard Guide, which is worth reading (link in my sig), the MX Red switch is a lighter version of the MX Black.


Ok, thanks for that. But how "heavy" is the MX Black? And is it heavier then Rubber dome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> reds and blacks are the same, except reds are lighter than blacks, so reds are easier to press down than blacks. Assuming you have a regular old keyboard, expect reds to feel lighter to press than your current rubber dome, and blacks to be slightly stiffer.
> 
> EDIT: ninja'd by the one who holds the paddle.


Ok, thanks for that. So does no one recommend Steelseries 6Gv2 / 7G?? But i'll buy the Nordic layout for it so don't worry about the layout...


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killerlinez*
> 
> Ok, thanks for that. But how "heavy" is the MX Black? And is it heavier then Rubber dome
> Ok, thanks for that. So does no one recommend Steelseries 6Gv2 / 7G?? But i'll buy the Nordic layout for it so don't worry about the layout...


Black is heavier than rubber dome, but feels a lot nicer. The thing I find with blacks is that they feel great for the first 5 minutes, then I really start to feel their weight beginning to cause fatigue. That being said, I have weak arthritic fingers. My brother uses black switches on a 6gv2 and prefers the black to reds due to precision afforded by more difficult keypresses.

He has been lucky enough to have a brother with a keyboard obsession and has tried all standard Cherry switches and still prefers Blacks for gaming. He is a heavy handed typist though, so it makes sense ... he said Blacks can start to feel pretty horrible for typing over long periods of time though.

Jixr would never buy a 6gv2 because they have an ISO layout and a few other irregular length keys, like the spacebar, which makes them tricky to modify with aftermarket keycaps. If that's not your thing, like I said, it's a really good choice at its price point. You can also get it with Red switches if you hunt around. Namshir (pro sc2 player from Sweden) uses a 6gv2 with Reds and he isn't sponsored by SS. A lot of people throw around claims that no one would willingly buy such boards, but they are wrong.


----------



## Killerlinez

Ok, thanks, that made up my mind to not buy black switches because i don't want any harder then rubber dome :/
And what do you think about the CM Storm QuickFire Ultimate? It has everything i want (Except for hand rest) and i think the brown is pretty nice? Right? Little lighter then rubber dome, right?


----------



## Jixr

The CM Storm is an alright product. Not the best full sized backlit keyboard, but not the worst either.

Browns are okay, they are basically like reds, except have a very very very small bump in them, so you can feel when the swtich has been triggered. Though many people feel like the bump is so small its negligible.


----------



## zigziglar

You can always add a good quality leather wrist rest anyway.

I think Brown switches are probably the safest choice for a first mechanical board. I personally wholeheartedly disagree with those who say the tactility is negligible and only makes the switch feel "gritty". I think, despite being subtle, the amazing power of our brain benefits a lot from the tactile bump, despite its subtlety - and this clearly distinguishes browns from linear switches, without crossing over into the realm of clicky switches.

I say this while typing to you on an IBM Model M - the clickiest of the lot. I am not biased. I enjoy every switch in its own right.


----------



## Killerlinez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The CM Storm is an alright product. Not the best full sized backlit keyboard, but not the worst either.
> 
> Browns are okay, they are basically like reds, except have a very very very small bump in them, so you can feel when the swtich has been triggered. Though many people feel like the bump is so small its negligible.


Ok, thanks, basically what @zigziglar said, i think I'll go for brown switches. But anything else i should know if i buy the CM Storm QF Ultimate? Does the light become "weaker" or something like that?
And can you recommend me a keyboard? I want full-sized keyboard and if could, (doesn't HAVE to) have PS/2 and a hand rest. Lights, nice with different colors, and media keys. And i would like brown (or red, if not brown) key switches. =) not to expensive and not too cheap either. Around 130$


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killerlinez*
> 
> And can you recommend me a keyboard? I want full-sized keyboard and if could, (doesn't HAVE to) have PS/2 and a hand rest. Lights, nice with different colors, and media keys. And i would like brown (or red, if not brown) key switches. =) not to expensive and not too cheap either. Around 130$


Corsair K70

-full size
-(ps2 wtih adaptor )
- wrist rest ( removable )
- LED's ( and different lighting modes )
- good looks
- Dedicated media keys and volume wheel.
- $130
- can be had with mx browns ( though you will probably have to order online for the mx brown version, default switch for it are reds )

I had its big brother, the k95, and while I had it I liked it.

There are two versions, a silver version with white LED's, and a black version with red led's

fits everything you're asking for, but the only downside is some of the keys are non-standard size, so if you ever want to get aftermarket keycaps, you are going to have a harder time finding a set that will fit.


----------



## Killerlinez

Ok , sounds awesome! But what's the difference between the K30, K40, K50, K60, K65, K70 and K90 ???

(Demn, I'm annoying as hell! Excuse me D=)

PS. I just found this site, but that doesn't explain much 0_0
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/gaming-keyboards#divCompare


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killerlinez*
> 
> Ok , sounds awesome! But what's the difference between the K30, K40, K50, K60, K65, K70 and K90 ???
> 
> (Demn, I'm annoying as hell! Excuse me D=)
> 
> PS. I just found this site, but that doesn't explain much 0_0
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/gaming-keyboards#divCompare


No worries, lots of keyboard nerds on here and we are happy to help.

the Corsair K30,40, and 50 are all rubber domes, so if you want mechanical, ignore those.

The k65 is a TKL ( tenkey-less board, no number pad )
it came out awhile back, and it was a mix of mechanical and rubber dome switches, and lots of people disliked it since it was not fully mechanical.
It was replaced by the K65, which is a full mechanical version.

the k60 came out awhile back, and it was a mix of mechanical and rubber dome switches, and lots of people disliked it since it was not fully mechanical.
It was replaced by the K70, which is a full mechanical version.

The K90 was a full sized keyboard with macro keys, but like the k60, was not 100% mechancial, and was later replaced by the fully mechanical k95


----------



## Killerlinez

I just saw that if i would buy the K90 It would cost 200+ dollar so no thank you =) But the CM Storm Quick Fire Ultimate/Rapid, what about it? It seems totally legit for me =) And many people loved it =D (What's the difference between rapid and ultimate?)


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killerlinez*
> 
> I just saw that if i would buy the K90 It would cost 200+ dollar so no thank you =) But the CM Storm Quick Fire Ultimate/Rapid, what about it? It seems totally legit for me =) And many people loved it =D (What's the difference between rapid and ultimate?)


the k90 is discontinued, so thats why that price was so inflated ( its trash anyway, if you were looking at it, get the k95 instead )

Corsair K95 with one of my CoolerMaster QuickFire rapids underneath ( with white aftermarket caps )

The QuickFire Rapids ( commonly called QFR for short ) are amazing for the price. Note they are TKL boards, not full size like the ultimate.

They can be had for $70-100 depending on your switch preference, and by far are one of the best entry keyboards, and one of the best for the buck all around.
I've had 4 or 5 now I think.
Pros:
- excellent build quality
- good price
- standard keycap size ( so aftermarket cap kits will fit )
- easily modable ( you can paint them, change the switches, add caps, etc )
- removable/replaceable cable
- has media keys ( though you have to press FN+F12 for volume up for example )
- comes with ps2 adaptor.
- hold their resell value well

The only thing you may miss out on is they are not back lit, but if thats a must, then there is the new QuickFire Rapid-I, which is basically a QFR with backlights and cool lighting modes. ( only comes in mx brown, $150 )

I've never owned an ultimate, so I can't say how good it is. To me ( my opinion ) it seems a bit too 'gamery' for my taste with the pointless cut outs in the plastic. Also note it lacks standard keycap sizes, so like some of the others mentioned, aftermarket caps may not fit )

If you want a cheaper full size, that does not have back lights, then the QuickFire XT is a better option, standard sizes, nice clean layout, and overall a pretty good board ( basically its a full size version of the QFR )


( my quickfire XT, heavily modded though )

If you can bump your budget up, and are still wanting a full size back lit board, the Ducky Shine 3 would be the best bet for a full size backlit board that isn't skipping in quality. ($140-150 ) comes in multiple switch options, and led color options, so you have lots of options going with one of those. There is also a cheaper ducky, that is backlit and is around $100, though does not feature the lighting options that the Shine3 has.


----------



## Killerlinez

Everybody has different opinions and my opinion is that the CM Storm Quickfire Ultimate is looking to good to be a keyboard! And the thing is, Here in Sweden, all keyboards are Nordic layout so the shift button for example would have to be smaller =) And the Ducky Shine is still to much for me... (I'm just 13 D= ) So I'll wait with the Ducky =) But 2 questions left, What do you love most, Brown or Red switches. And for the second, don't think I'll go for the Corsair keyboards, not enough for me =/ But what's the problem with the CM Storm QFU?


----------



## Jixr

nothings wrong with it, I ( personal opinion ) just don't like the look of it that much.

Browns and reds ( again, my opinion )

I like reds over browns. though either way you go they are both nice.
One thing I did notice, with reds, for the first week I had it I made quite a bit of spelling errors since they are so light to the touch and have little resistance. I found myself typing letters out of order until I got used to it.

Though Browns are probably the safer option, since they don't feel too different from a traditional cheaper keyboard.


----------



## dman811

As far as I am aware there is absolutely no problem with the QFU, everyone just goes by their own opinion and user experience, personally I have used a friend's QFU (with MX Greens) and it was a very quality board. I've also used a different friend's K90 and the not-fully mechanical bit of it really pissed me off. Going from pressing a mechanical switch to rubber domes in under a second is really annoying.


----------



## Killerlinez

Ok, thank you for everything and excuse me from my annoyingness =/

But, what about the Steelseries 7G? (or 6Gv2). The only thing people complains about is the layout, (the left shift key for example) but what's so "bad" about it?


----------



## dman811

Steelseries just has a bad reputation in some areas, but the people that like their stuff tend to love it, personally I can't stand their stuff. I don't really know why, but I don't like the look of any of it (except maybe a white Steelseries Siberia V2)


----------



## Killerlinez

Nvm this post 0_0 !!!

Remove(d) this post....


----------



## Killerlinez

Here, i found a list of keyboards that's "my style". Can you like, "rate" any of these?

http://www.func.net/en/products/kb-460-gaming-keyboard/

http://www.corsair.com/se-fi/vengeance-k70-fully-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-anodized-black-nd-layout

http://www.qpad.com/products/keyboards/mk-80/

So, what about it?


----------



## dman811

I can't comment on any of them, however out of my personal opinion, the one I would go for based on looks is the QPAD. Maybe someone else has used these boards and can give some better input than myself.


----------



## Killerlinez

You know what, i think i'm going with a CM Storm Trigger Z (Brown Switch). =) Sounds good too me =D

http://gaming.coolermaster.com/en/products/keyboards/triggerz/

What do you guys think? Hard time buying keyboard!


----------



## Paradigm84

That would be a good choice.


----------



## Koslov

Does a cheap tenkeyless keyboard (standard layout) exist? No need to be mechanical, rubber dome is fine as long as it's under $30 US


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koslov*
> 
> Does a cheap tenkeyless keyboard (standard layout) exist? No need to be mechanical, rubber dome is fine as long as it's under $30 US


Depends what you mean by standard but yeah

http://www.amazon.com/Genius-LuxeMate-i200-Compact-Keyboard/dp/B003YGVDDU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1400464837&sr=8-3&keywords=tenkeyless+keyboard

http://www.amazon.com/Perixx-PERIBOARD-407B-Mini-Keyboard-Dimension/dp/B0053O9ZNQ/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1400464837&sr=8-9&keywords=tenkeyless+keyboard

http://www.amazon.com/SIIG-Mini-Multimedia-Keyboard-JK-US0312-S1/dp/B002QFOKOO/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1400464837&sr=8-11&keywords=tenkeyless+keyboard

this is probably more along the lines of what you want

http://www.amazon.com/HP-AS601AA-ABA-Mini-Keyboard/dp/B0025ZSBNG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1400464837&sr=8-4&keywords=tenkeyless+keyboard


----------



## Decade

Hey guys, might have a challenge for y'all to help me with finding a keyboard.
I game on my laptop, and love the Steelseries keyboard on my MSI GT70... trying to find something similar as I'm moving towards a setup of a dedicated fullsize keyboard versus the laptop's keyboard.

The catch? I dislike mechanical keyboards. Yes, I prefer the inferior rubber membranes and the low profile chiclet style key caps and what not. Not a hardcore gamer.
I understand it may be difficult to find something exactly like my MSI GT70's keyboard, but, close enough will work. (I WOULD give mechanical a chance again, but the investment in one is too high to justify unless a REALLY good return policy is involved)

[*] *Location:* United States.
[*] *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Steelseries Apex.
[*] *Price:* Not an issue, would prefer under $120 as a flexible hard limit.
[*] *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes. Adjustable colors would be nice, but not needed.
[*] *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Standard physical size, I guess? Under 20" in length would be nice, a more compact layout would be best.
[*] *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* General use, light gaming. (Diablo 3 mostly, non-competitive FPS)
[*] *USB/ PS2:* USB.
[*] *KRO:* At least WSAD, space bar, Q, E, F areas. (I may not be competitive, still sucks trying to run and melee something and have the melee key not register)
[*] *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary, wouldn't object
[*] *Media keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary, wouldn't object
[*] *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
[*] *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Would prefer non-mechanical, but something that serves well for gaming and typing would suffice.
[*] **Noise level (high/low):* Low
[*] **Tactility (yes/ no):* Maybe? I don't really feel my keys bottom out on rubber membrane boards since I type looking at the screen and pay no mind to my hands.








[*] **Stiffness (high/ low):* Probably on par with a rubber membrane board? I guess high since mechs are 50g activation and rubber is 60g?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Hey guys, might have a challenge for y'all to help me with finding a keyboard.
> I game on my laptop, and love the Steelseries keyboard on my MSI GT70... trying to find something similar as I'm moving towards a setup of a dedicated fullsize keyboard versus the laptop's keyboard.
> 
> The catch? I dislike mechanical keyboards. Yes, I prefer the inferior rubber membranes and the low profile chiclet style key caps and what not. Not a hardcore gamer.
> I understand it may be difficult to find something exactly like my MSI GT70's keyboard, but, close enough will work. (I WOULD give mechanical a chance again, but the investment in one is too high to justify unless a REALLY good return policy is involved)
> 
> [*] *Location:* United States.
> [*] *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Steelseries Apex.
> [*] *Price:* Not an issue, would prefer under $120 as a flexible hard limit.
> [*] *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes. Adjustable colors would be nice, but not needed.
> [*] *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Standard physical size, I guess? Under 20" in length would be nice, a more compact layout would be best.
> [*] *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* General use, light gaming. (Diablo 3 mostly, non-competitive FPS)
> [*] *USB/ PS2:* USB.
> [*] *KRO:* At least WSAD, space bar, Q, E, F areas. (I may not be competitive, still sucks trying to run and melee something and have the melee key not register)
> [*] *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary, wouldn't object
> [*] *Media keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary, wouldn't object
> [*] *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> [*] *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Would prefer non-mechanical, but something that serves well for gaming and typing would suffice.
> [*] **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> [*] **Tactility (yes/ no):* Maybe? I don't really feel my keys bottom out on rubber membrane boards since I type looking at the screen and pay no mind to my hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [*] **Stiffness (high/ low):* Probably on par with a rubber membrane board? I guess high since mechs are 50g activation and rubber is 60g?


If you'd like a rubber dome board, how about a Logitech G510s?

Also, mechanical switches don't have one set actuation force, you can get switches with actuation forces from 45g to 120g.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you'd like a rubber dome board, how about a Logitech G510s?
> 
> Also, mechanical switches don't have one set actuation force, you can get switches with actuation forces from 45g to 120g.


Thanks Paradigm84!

I do like the looks of that board. Hmm. Might have to relook into the mechanical keyboards again as well since you mentioned how much actuation force can varied
Just don't want to end up getting something I hate with no way of returning it or selling it and getting back most the money spent on it with the mechanical route.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Thanks Paradigm84!
> 
> I do like the looks of that board. Hmm. Might have to relook into the mechanical keyboards again as well since you mentioned how much actuation force can varied
> Just don't want to end up getting something I hate with no way of returning it or selling it and getting back most the money spent on it with the mechanical route.


Do you have access to any stores that have demonstration units or would be willing to unbox a few keyboards? Maybe friends? Take it from me, if you don't get the opportunity to try out a few different switches before you buy, you'll just end up like the rest of us on here and buy multiple keyboards


----------



## Luxury4Play

*Location:* Greece

*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* www.public.gr - www.mediamarkt.gr - www.kotsovolos.gr

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2014 - Steelseries Apex

*Price:* 150euro but i can go higher.

*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes. If multi colored it's ok.

*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size.

*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Playing Games (League Of Legends mainly) and typing.

*USB/ PS2:* USB preferred. (What is PS2?)

*KRO:* What is KRO?

*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes.

*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes.

*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* I kinda want the greek letters also on the keyboard.

*Switch type* (if not known complete the questions below):

**Noise level (high/low):* High.

**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes.

**Stiffness (high/ low):* i dont mind.


----------



## Paradigm84

Sorry for the lack of response.

Finding keyboards that I can recommend with Greek letters is proving very difficult, and ordering a separate set of keycaps with a Greek layout will be next to impossible now that WASD Keyboards no longer do fully custom sets.

If you'd be willing to settle for a board without Greek letters, you could consider importing a Logitech G710+ or Corsair K95.


----------



## Luxury4Play

Thanks a lot of your answer...one last question, here in greece razer products are kind of famous and i can find them easily. do you suggest a razer blackwidow ultimate 2014 with the razer key switches?


----------



## Paradigm84

I generally don't suggest Razer keyboards as I feel the build quality and reliability leaves a lot to be desired. In terms of the Razer switches, they are essentially cheaper Cherry switches with a few changes to the key travel. I'm not sure they will be as reliable as the switches Cherry produce, but only time will tell.


----------



## zigziglar

I'd still rather a Razer mechanical keyboard than a high end rubber dome ...


----------



## Paradigm84

I would as well, but I'd try and get a different mechanical board beforehand.


----------



## zigziglar

Or you could add blank keycaps if you can touch type? I guess if you could touch type, you could just use English QWERTY ... I've never seen Greek as an option in the aftermarket, so I'm guessing it's something that some keyboard manufacturers produce direct to the local distributors in Greece. This severely compresses your options.


----------



## rows

Hi all, I'm typing on a Logitech G15v1 keyboard right now, which has also a wrist rest. I'm looking for a mechanical keyboard, but before I can narrow down my choices I see that most mechanical keyboards are without a wrist rest?!

My question is: are you guys buying a wrist rest separately or don't you miss it? I use my wrist rest all the time and because it is stuck on my keyboard it never can slide into a wrong direction when I slide my keyboard a bit during the heavy ingame batlles I fight in BF4.









Ultimately I want a ten keyless with a wrist rest I guess.


----------



## Ramzinho

only keyboards with wrist rests i know of are the corsair ks and Logitech.

I dont find it hard to buy a separate wrist rest. and in fact i don't miss it.

If you don't look for macros and stuff.. go Corsair Quickfire TK or Rapid.. they are both tkl with different layouts. that keyboard is well built.. very sturdu.. 0 Flex and has Cherry switches in all varieties.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rows*
> 
> Hi all, I'm typing on a Logitech G15v1 keyboard right now, which has also a wrist rest. I'm looking for a mechanical keyboard, but before I can narrow down my choices I see that most mechanical keyboards are without a wrist rest?!
> 
> My question is: are you guys buying a wrist rest separately or don't you miss it? I use my wrist rest all the time and because it is stuck on my keyboard it never can slide into a wrong direction when I slide my keyboard a bit during the heavy ingame batlles I fight in BF4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimately I want a ten keyless with a wrist rest I guess.


I can't seem to find a TKL board with a wrist rest attached, but you could look at full sized boards with them such as the Logitech G710+, Rosewill Apollo, Corsair K70, Corsair K95 (has 18 macros), ROCCAT Ryos MK Pro, and the Gigabyte Aivia Osmium. If none of those fit your fancy and you still want a TKL board with a wrist rest you could buy a TKL board and an aftermarket wrist rest.


----------



## zigziglar

You won't find a TKL with a wrist rest built in. Just get a Ducky leather one or if you don't want to spend that much, a Graffiti one to match the TKL.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, and actual wrist wrest will be tons better than the thin plastic slabs they bolt on and call a wrist wrest.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, and actual wrist wrest will be tons better than the thin plastic slabs they bolt on and call a wrist wrest.


Ya my Sidewinder X4 has one of those, and it gets uncomfortable after a few hours of use.


----------



## LandyVlad

The keyboard I have is a few years old but quite good. But its not mechanical.

I mostly use my computer for the following, in order of importance.:
1. Photo editing, video editing etc.
2. Some gaming
3. General computer stuff.

Location: Australia
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Corsair K70, K95, Logitech G710
Price: flexible.
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ) Yes, if adjustable and can be turned off. Ideally with individual key lighting control.
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Photo editing, some FPS gaming, and typing.
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO:
Macro keys (yes/ no): no (doesn't matter) Ideally yes.
Media keys (yes/ no): no (doesn't matter) Yes.
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US but again flexible if needed.
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): No idea, This is my big stumbling block !
Noise level (high/low): low
Tactility (yes/ no): yes
Stiffness (high/ low): low

(I suppose)

I'd probably prefer a wired one, as long as its not known for the wire getting in the way all the time..... Not a big fan of wireless because batteries always go flat when you need them....

IN relation to the Logitech keyboard there is no mention as to the Cherry equivalent of what type of switch I used...
anyone know?

Here's an aussie online shop so you can see what prices are like here.
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=113_1276

Thanks heaps all !


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandyVlad*
> 
> The keyboard I have is a few years old but quite good. But its not mechanical.
> 
> I mostly use my computer for the following, in order of importance.:
> 1. Photo editing, video editing etc.
> 2. Some gaming
> 3. General computer stuff.
> 
> Location: Australia
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Corsair K70, K95, Logitech G710
> Price: flexible.
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ) Yes, if adjustable and can be turned off. Ideally with individual key lighting control.
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Photo editing, some FPS gaming, and typing.
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO:
> Macro keys (yes/ no): no (doesn't matter) Ideally yes.
> Media keys (yes/ no): no (doesn't matter) Yes.
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US but again flexible if needed.
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): No idea, This is my big stumbling block !
> Noise level (high/low): low
> Tactility (yes/ no): yes
> Stiffness (high/ low): low
> 
> (I suppose)
> 
> I'd probably prefer a wired one, as long as its not known for the wire getting in the way all the time..... Not a big fan of wireless because batteries always go flat when you need them....
> 
> IN relation to the Logitech keyboard there is no mention as to the Cherry equivalent of what type of switch I used...
> anyone know?
> 
> Here's an aussie online shop so you can see what prices are like here.
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=113_1276
> 
> Thanks heaps all !


Hey man, where abouts in Aus are you? I have many keyboards you could try (before you buy) if you're close. You're quite right about the switch choice being the biggest and hardest decision (especially if you've never tried your hands on any of them).

For FPS I really don't like blues as the hovering style your fingers employ can glitch out the reset. Reds would have to be my favourite here, but you could be one of the many people who hate reds for typing. Browns are a pretty good/safe first mech switch. They will feel so light and awesome compared to any rubber dome and the subtle tactility and the slight resistance from the bump make it much better for typing (my opinion) and less prone to errors. (Also low noise level)

The need for macro keys really narrows down your options and bumps up the price range too. How comfortable would you be using Autohotkey (basic coding can yield infinite key rebinds and macros)?

If you could live without macro keys, you could pick up a Ducky Zero full size for $99 from PCcasegear. I have the TKL version and it's a solid unit. I also have a Shine 3, which was like $150 and they are equally as solid as one another.

Some food for thought on backlighting; my opinion is that it's really just a novelty that wears off pretty quickly if you can touch type. My first mech board was back lit and all subsequent boards (many) are not. You could always get the backlit Zero for $20- more, but I would personal advise against it. Backlit boards look amiss when the backlighting is off; the transluscent legends look pale and not quite right. And also, if you end up wanting PBT keycaps, the backlighting is just a dead gimmick that never gets used.


----------



## LandyVlad

zigziglar i am in northern subs of Brissie mate. you?


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandyVlad*
> 
> zigziglar i am in northern subs of Brissie mate. you?


South Eastern VIC lol Oh well! If there are any stores that have a few different mech boards, even if they're crap ones that you're not interested in, it's worth having a feel to get a general idea of each switch and how it feels.


----------



## Mathael

*Location:* Sydney, Australia
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://www.mechkb.com/, http://www.mwave.com.au, http://www.msy.com.au
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Looking at Cooler Master CM Storm Quickfire Pro (difficult to find this here), had my eye on Razor Black Widow Ultimate but this seems to clunky for me now.
*Price:* $80 - $130
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, no colour preference.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Sized.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Primarily gaming and some typing. Won't be used for programming.
*USB/ PS2:* Either
*KRO:* High
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry MX Blue
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*
I'm interested in wired keyboard. Currently using the Logitech MX 5500 Revolution and the ghosting / drop outs can sometimes get frustrating.

I guess I would like something that is aesthetically simple and doesn't stick out like a big giant asterix on my desk. Something that offers comfort would be great as I tend to spend long hours playing games - mainly FPS, turn base strategy (Civ5, Crusader Kings) and Diablo 3.

In terms of switch type, having tried a variety of sample switches, the Cherry MX Blue stands out the most. There's just something about that click that is oddly satisfying. Having said that, I've never used it in full so do have a slight doubt about how loud the noise will become.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathael*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Sydney, Australia
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://www.mechkb.com/, http://www.mwave.com.au, http://www.msy.com.au
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Looking at Cooler Master CM Storm Quickfire Pro (difficult to find this here), had my eye on Razor Black Widow Ultimate but this seems to clunky for me now.
> *Price:* $80 - $130
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, no colour preference.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Sized.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Primarily gaming and some typing. Won't be used for programming.
> *USB/ PS2:* Either
> *KRO:* High
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry MX Blue
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*
> I'm interested in wired keyboard. Currently using the Logitech MX 5500 Revolution and the ghosting / drop outs can sometimes get frustrating.
> 
> I guess I would like something that is aesthetically simple and doesn't stick out like a big giant asterix on my desk. Something that offers comfort would be great as I tend to spend long hours playing games - mainly FPS, turn base strategy (Civ5, Crusader Kings) and Diablo 3.
> 
> In terms of switch type, having tried a variety of sample switches, the Cherry MX Blue stands out the most. There's just something about that click that is oddly satisfying. Having said that, I've never used it in full so do have a slight doubt about how loud the noise will become.


Local shipping from PC Casegear (or pick up?). Pretty hard to beat the Ducky Shine 3 for a quality back lit board ,but you'd need to add $20-30 to the budget, otherwise there's the Ducky Zero backlit version, which is within your budget. I have a non-backlit Ducky Zero TKL and it is the same quality as my Shine 3.


----------



## poopsockk

Hey guys, a couple of months ago i spent a few minutes with a friend's ducky keyboard and have been looking for a mechanical keyboard ever since. I don't want anything fancy, just something that works well as a bare minimum. I found two keyboards that were in my price range - both $50.

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=114&cp_id=11401&cs_id=1140102&p_id=9433&seq=1&format=2
Monoprice Cherry Blues, currently on sale from $60 for some graduation party yayyy

http://www.engadget.com/products/corsair/vengeance/k90/
Corsair vengance k90, been keeping tabs on this one for a while, the price chart says it sometimes just drops down to $45, but only for a day or two at a time. Anyone know what's up with that?

Anyway, hoping someone here has tried these out, are they any good? any other keyboards i should consider?
Also, what's the difference between these expensive reccommended keyboards, and cheap ones like these? They all have the same keys, so is it just the small perks like keyboard layout, extra keys, backlight etc?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poopsockk*
> 
> Corsair vengance k90, been keeping tabs on this one for a while?


For whats its worth, the k90 is only half mechanical, the function keys, escape key, and others are regular rubber dome switches, so most people don't recommend it.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

I suggest this one!






Lovely ♥


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *poopsockk*
> 
> Corsair vengance k90, been keeping tabs on this one for a while
> .
> 
> 
> 
> For whats its worth, the k90 is only half mechanical, the function keys, escape key, and others are regular rubber dome switches, so most people don't recommend it
Click to expand...

I agree with Jixr. If you want that route I'd suggest going with the k95 which is fully mechanical.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> I agree with Jixr. If you want that route I'd suggest going with the k95 which is fully mechanical.


But it's sooo wide.. with the full num-pad AND the macro buttons pad ...


----------



## Jixr

yeah, its a desk eater.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

K65 with them rgb switches.. pleeeeeesss ♥

:edit: k65


----------



## Jixr

you mean the k70? the k60 isn't fully mechanical... and they have the kk70 with rgb's coming out.. so...


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> you mean the k70? the k60 isn't fully mechanical... and they have the kk70 with rgb's coming out.. so...


Im so dumb ^_^ I meant k65


----------



## Cyalume

Any Realforce 87U love around these parts? If so, what do you guys prefer: 45g, 55g, or variable?


----------



## confed

[*] *Location:* USA
[*] *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Currently own 3 Rosewill mechanical keyboards + SteelSeries 7g.
[*] *Price:* Around $100
[*] *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No preference
[*] *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* 60% or TKL. I have 4 full size and would like something different.
[*] *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, typing.
[*] *USB/ PS2:* PS2 preferred but I have an adapter
[*] *KRO:* NKRO preferred
[*] *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not needed
[*] *Media keys (yes/ no):* Not needed but dont mind em.
[*] *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
[*] *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I have Blues, Blacks and Reds. I wouldnt mind any of them or something new.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> [*] *Location:* USA
> [*] *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Currently own 3 Rosewill mechanical keyboards + SteelSeries 7g.
> [*] *Price:* Around $100
> [*] *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No preference
> [*] *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* 60% or TKL. I have 4 full size and would like something different.
> [*] *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, typing.
> [*] *USB/ PS2:* PS2 preferred but I have an adapter
> [*] *KRO:* NKRO preferred
> [*] *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not needed
> [*] *Media keys (yes/ no):* Not needed but dont mind em.
> [*] *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> [*] *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I have Blues, Blacks and Reds. I wouldnt mind any of them or something new.


So if you are going for the 60% there are a few options the poker 2, the pure, and the pure pro

Poker 2: So this is your standard 60% it is just the main typing block no modifications. You can access the other keys you need by pressing fn to switch between different layers and also you can keep the arrow keys as win, alt, ctrl and right shift while keeping the rest of the keys the same. You can also program keys to be whatever you want. This good for making the most out of a minimalist layout.

There are essentially two versions of this board (besides different switches and LED colors) one has back lighting and cheap ABS keycaps and one has no backlighting but quality PBT keycaps. So with the first version you can always replace the keycaps but the LEDs only come in blue and green. With the second option people say that those keycaps are some of the best out there and are thicker than any other keycaps even PBT ones. Also you can open it up and solder in your own LEDs of any color of your choosing with this option, which may sound daunting but is not that hard.

You can find them at newegg, on ebay, in the classifieds over on geekhack or deskthority and also there was a group buy for them on massdrop that was pretty popular so they will do that again most likely they got the price down to $104 I think.

Pure: So same thing but it has a shortened right shift and another key there so you can use it as an arrow key without sacrificing right shift. There is no nonbacklit version with PBT caps. It is backlit with ABS caps.

Pure Pro: So like the pure it is the same size as the poker but it just has more keys by making the rest of them smaller. This makes finding replacement keycaps a pain, so keep that in mind. These can be found on newegg and mechanicalkeyboards.com

All of these are the same size and will all fit in 60% cases. You might not be able to find them all in stock but you might find them in classifieds and there are other 60% boards just they are more expensive.

So there are your standard tkl boards which are boring but there are boards with the exact same keys but smaller.

Like the Race 2 Which is only one key wider and one key taller than the other 60% boards yet it has arrow keys, a function row and other useful keys (del, home etc). It also has backlighting and is programmable.

You said you wouldn't mind something new in terms of switches so how about a condensed 75% with clear switches?

Same layout as the one above but no backlighting but it has PBT caps.

Bam any questions feel free ask. A lot of people know more than me so listen to them.







GL with your keyboard finding adventures









(these are all USB btw sorry)


----------



## Yasimax

*Location:* Switzerland, but I'm moving to Northern France
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* I don't mind buying on the Internet, yet : http://www.mediamarkt.ch/fr/ - http://www.interdiscount.ch/idshop/index.jsf?lang=fr -
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* G710 Plus Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, that's far from a definitive choice, and I know little outside the Razer / Logiteck buying sphere
*Price:* 0-250 Euros
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Why not, it's a plus
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size / TKL. The keyboard won't be transported or rarely, and I want it not to move while I'm using it ^^
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Pre-progamming level, and heavy 3D artistic use, both are importants.
*USB/ PS2:* I've been told PS2 was better, and I got 1 PS2 port, so I'm open for both
*KRO:* NKRO preferred, Starcraft 2 requests a lot of spamming
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not required, I don't mind them
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Could be a plus, but not necessary
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* I'm used to ISO, but couuuld adapt to an ANSI. As long as it is in QWERTZ or can be modified to QWERTZ
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I'd say blacks or browns, simply because I don't know what would fit me best... I'm actually on an old Genuine Dell RT7D30
EDIT : I tend to be anti-razer when it comes to everything but mices, just saying


----------



## chrisguitar

*Location:* Australia
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://www.pccasegear.com , http://www.msy.com.au/68-keyboard
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2014 Elite
*Price:* $0-170
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, colour doesn't matter.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, programming (so typing and gaming)
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Yeah if it's got it than that's a plus.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes, but not a must.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes, a must.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blue (Razer's green type switch are okay as well).
**Noise level (high/low):* Don't care.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Don't care.
So It's coming up to the new release of RGB keyboards from corsair but their k70 and k90 as well as k95's had led issues, so I've kind of lost hope in their QC. I'm leaning towards the Razer Blackwidow ultimate 2014 because it uses the switches similar to MX Blue's (Cherry's patent ran out) and ticks the rest of my criteria. Straight buy right? Well I'm not anti Razer, but I'd like to have options and not be disappointed if I should ave tried another brand.

EDIT: How about the CM Storm Quickfire Ultimate with MX Blue's? Seems like it ticks all the boxes for me, is it any good?
EDIT2: How are the CM Storm Quickfire keyboards in general? The Trigger Z seems better than the ultimate.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yasimax*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Switzerland, but I'm moving to Northern France
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* I don't mind buying on the Internet, yet : http://www.mediamarkt.ch/fr/ - http://www.interdiscount.ch/idshop/index.jsf?lang=fr -
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* G710 Plus Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, that's far from a definitive choice, and I know little outside the Razer / Logiteck buying sphere
> *Price:* 0-250 Euros
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Why not, it's a plus
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size / TKL. The keyboard won't be transported or rarely, and I want it not to move while I'm using it ^^
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Pre-progamming level, and heavy 3D artistic use, both are importants.
> *USB/ PS2:* I've been told PS2 was better, and I got 1 PS2 port, so I'm open for both
> *KRO:* NKRO preferred, Starcraft 2 requests a lot of spamming
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not required, I don't mind them
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Could be a plus, but not necessary
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* I'm used to ISO, but couuuld adapt to an ANSI. As long as it is in QWERTZ or can be modified to QWERTZ
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I'd say blacks or browns, simply because I don't know what would fit me best... I'm actually on an old Genuine Dell RT7D30
> EDIT : I tend to be anti-razer when it comes to everything but mices, just saying


For a start you should try to go to a local computer shop and see if you can open up and test any keyboards to feel the switches because switch preference is completely personal. I can't tell you what switch is right for you and you can't just read about them online without going in and testing them for yourself.

Ok so here is the G710+ http://shop.mediamarkt.ch/fr/ordinateur/accessoires-ordinateurs/clavier-souris/logitech-mechanical-gaming-g710/idp939c7ua7k
It's a pretty good board it comes with browns which many people like and also it has rubber o-rings installed. These dampen the feel and some people like that but they also reduce the noise. You can always remove them very easily if you like. It has backlighting, macro keys, and media keys. But it looks kind of stupid with all of that orange and gray and will kind of stand out at work if you are using it there. Also it is very big and it is made of a lot of plastic that could break quite easily and with those other macro keys finding replacement keycaps would be annoying.

You are anti-Razer? Good. Ok moving on.

Here is a board that I would highly recommend the Steelseries 6G V2. http://www.interdiscount.ch/idshop/product/Claviers/908970_ER-8799997132801/SteelSeries-6G-v2-Clavier-PS-2,-USB/detail.jsf

It is a solid board with no frills but it will last. It's got a metal plate in it which makes it stronger and the only plastic construction is the case. I don't know what switch it has in it because I can't speak French but yeah look for that. I think these only come with cherry mx blacks though.

I know that amazon wasn't one of the sites that you said you could use, but in case that just escaped your memory at the time they also have some pretty good options.

Here is a board that may have everything you are looking for. http://www.amazon.fr/Tastatur-CoolerMaster-Quickfire-Clavier-allemand/dp/B00AB7IWRK/ref=pd_sim_sbs_computers_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0M5ZJE8RYDN0FFDY6W4E

It has backlighting and it has a unique layout that is halfway between TKL and full size. You can use the number pad thing as a number pad or as arrow keys and del, home, ins etc. Also you can use the function keys as media keys. It gives it the size of a TKL with all the use of a fullsize. Again I don't know what switch this one has because I can't read French so you will have to look at that yourself. Also cooler master has pretty good quality and I would assume that this would last longer than a G710+.

There is also this http://www.amazon.fr/Klawiatura-CM-QUICKFIRE-MECHANICAL-Cherry/dp/B0076H47H2/ref=pd_sim_sbs_computers_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=18T1VMZ30P7MNTN7E0AY

It doesn't have backlighting it is just your standard TKL board but it does have very good build quality. It is essentially the same board as a Filco which costs twice as much. Many people around OCN use this board. Also you can use the function row as media keys. This one has blacks but you may be able to find one with other switches on amazon.

There is also http://www.amazon.fr/Corsair-M%C3%A9canique-Vengeance-Aluminium-CH-9000040-FR/dp/B00EE3KHK2/ref=pd_sim_sbs_computers_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=1EEQ42JG7CEJ18S944ED

It only has cherry mx red switches but it has media keys and it looks cool so if you want that there you go.


----------



## Yasimax

Thanks @Lubed Up Slug for the real quick - and complete - answer ! I'm amazed.

I'm hesitating between the Tastatur CoolerMaster STORM Quickfire and the SteelSeries 6G v2 the most. I gotta say I fancy the tastarus' design, for it 's strongly shaped like a block, I love it. The steelseries has USB and PS/2, which is great, and has black MX. As for the Tastarus, I could not find which switches he has... It's just not written anywhere.

I'm pretty sure that the soft switches are not for me, I like to feel a 1 pressure hit when i use my keyboard,.. hard to describe. But yeap, I'll check if I can test them in real life before buying them, if not, I still remain undecided... If I don't know what switches the Tastarus uses, I guess I'll be going for the Steelseries, even tho I don't like its design... I dunno..


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yasimax*
> 
> Thanks @Lubed Up Slug for the real quick - and complete - answer ! I'm amazed.
> 
> I'm hesitating between the Tastatur CoolerMaster STORM Quickfire and the SteelSeries 6G v2 the most. I gotta say I fancy the tastarus' design, for it 's strongly shaped like a block, I love it. The steelseries has USB and PS/2, which is great, and has black MX. As for the Tastarus, I could not find which switches he has... It's just not written anywhere.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the soft switches are not for me, I like to feel a 1 pressure hit when i use my keyboard,.. hard to describe. But yeap, I'll check if I can test them in real life before buying them, if not, I still remain undecided... If I don't know what switches the Tastarus uses, I guess I'll be going for the Steelseries, even tho I don't like its design... I dunno..


There are more versions of it here. http://www.amazon.fr/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?__mk_fr_FR=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&url=search-alias%3Dcomputers&field-keywords=cooler%20master%20tk&sprefix=cooler+master+tk%2Ccomputers&rh=i%3Acomputers%2Ck%3Acooler%20master%20tk

They might say the different switches on those.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yasimax*
> 
> Thanks @Lubed Up Slug for the real quick - and complete - answer ! I'm amazed.
> 
> I'm hesitating between the Tastatur CoolerMaster STORM Quickfire and the SteelSeries 6G v2 the most. I gotta say I fancy the tastarus' design, for it 's strongly shaped like a block, I love it. The steelseries has USB and PS/2, which is great, and has black MX. As for the Tastarus, I could not find which switches he has... It's just not written anywhere.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the soft switches are not for me, I like to feel a 1 pressure hit when i use my keyboard,.. hard to describe. But yeap, I'll check if I can test them in real life before buying them, if not, I still remain undecided... If I don't know what switches the Tastarus uses, I guess I'll be going for the Steelseries, even tho I don't like its design... I dunno..


My first venture into mechanical keyboards was the Steelseries 6G v2. I loved it. Definitely a great entry point for me and I happened to snag it with a discount code. As of this moment, the black switch (which I bought) and the red switch versions are both on sale for 20% off. It is built like a tank, heavy and sturdy.


----------



## AeRoN

*Location:* USA
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* not at this time.
*Price:* <130
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* computer will be for gaming - but I'm a grad student who does a LOT of writing.
*USB/ PS2:* n/a
*KRO:* not sure.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* not essential
*Media keys (yes/ no):* sure.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* maybe blue.
**Noise level (high/low):* I don't mind noise
**Tactility (yes/ no):* I'm not sure what this will offer me
**Stiffness (high/ low):* don't want fatigue, but I play a lot of FPSs so I want something that I can kind of mash on - but typing is very important too.


----------



## dman811

It sounds like a keyboard with MX Browns is what would work best for you which gives you a very wide range to choose from. Examples are the Corsair K70, Tt eSPORTS POSEIDON but this one has the media keys on an Fn layer (not sure on quality), and Rosewill Apollo with Fn layer media keys as well. There are plenty more, those a just a few quick examples.


----------



## Droo k6

*Location:* Western US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM Storm Trigger, seems like everything I want but I can only find it available in the CM store and it lacks a default windows key. There is also the Trigger Z but it seems to be discontinued despite being released this February.
Tt eSPORTS MEKA, I don't like the placement of the \ and right shift keys.
Logitech g710+, I would have probably bought this but I keep finding posts/reviews complaining about the ctrl keys falling off and I can't find anywhere to get replacement (I do not like to RMA stuff, I'll buy a whole new board before that)
Razer BlackWidow, well it's Razer and I don't trust it will last
*Price:* ~$150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Don't care, however I would prefer red
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and programming
*USB/ PS2:* Don't care
*KRO:* Whatever works
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Don't care
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*


----------



## Paradigm84

The Logitech G710+ has had issues with the stems of keycaps breaking, sadly finding backlit sets of keycaps that aren't translucent is still relatively difficult.

If you'd be willing to get translucent replacements keycaps, then the Logitech G710+ would be a good choice.

Here's what the Logitech G710+ looks like with translucent keycaps:


----------



## Droo k6

Just bought the G710+ off Amazon for $100, I'll just keep searching for custom row1 keycaps or something if they break. Thanks


----------



## Paradigm84

I can link you translucent sets that will fit, it's just finding keycaps that only let the light through the character that are harder to find.

Or you could get non-backlit compatible keycaps and just have the light glowing behind the keycaps.


----------



## Droo k6

http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-universal-black-translucent-mechanical-keyboard-keycap-set.html
Ya I found those. I wouldn't mind non-backlit compatible keys so long as they last.


----------



## aumortis

*Location:* Poland
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://www.agito.pl/myszy-i-klawiatury/klawiatury/65.html / http://www.morele.net/komputery/klawiatury-myszki-i-tablety/klawiatury-18/ http://www.morele.net/komputery/klawiatury-myszki-i-tablety/klawiatury-18/
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Gigabyte K8100V2
Razer DeathStalker
QPAD MK 50
*Price:* 350zl / 70 euro / ~90$
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* not really
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* SC2 and Photoshop
*USB/ PS2:* I prefer PS2 over USB
*KRO:* NKRO
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* not required
*Media keys (yes/ no):* not required either
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* can't say really
**Stiffness (high/ low):* low
My previous experience with keyboards is [don't laugh here]
Tracer KB-1120
Vakoss TK-103-PK
and some A4Tech wireless laggy keyboard.
I also was thinking about Steelseries G6V2, but, apparently most shops in Poland give no information about switches used.
I heard that Logitech G710+ is good, but it's kind of above my budget I would stay within the budget, unless it's REALLY worth extra money, as I don't want to buy a new keyboard in next 5+ years


----------



## scorpinot

Location: USA
Price: <$150
Use: games
Interface: PS/2
Switch type : MX Red


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpinot*
> 
> Location: USA
> Price: <$150
> Use: games
> Interface: PS/2
> Switch type : MX Red


PS/2 native or is a USB to PS/2 adapter ok?


----------



## Mr357

[*] *Location:* US
[*] *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
[*] *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* TT Esports Poseidon; Cooler Master Quickfire TK/Ultimate
[*] *Price:* $0 - 150
[*] *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, blue
[*] *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
[*] *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games
[*] *USB/ PS2:* USB
[*] *KRO:*
[*] *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary
[*] *Media keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary
[*] *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
[*] *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry MX brown
[*] **Noise level (high/low):*
[*] **Tactility (yes/ no):*
[*] **Stiffness (high/ low):*

Solved!


----------



## scorpinot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> PS/2 native or is a USB to PS/2 adapter ok?


native


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aumortis*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Poland
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://www.agito.pl/myszy-i-klawiatury/klawiatury/65.html / http://www.morele.net/komputery/klawiatury-myszki-i-tablety/klawiatury-18/ http://www.morele.net/komputery/klawiatury-myszki-i-tablety/klawiatury-18/
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Gigabyte K8100V2
> Razer DeathStalker
> QPAD MK 50
> *Price:* 350zl / 70 euro / ~90$
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* not really
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* SC2 and Photoshop
> *USB/ PS2:* I prefer PS2 over USB
> *KRO:* NKRO
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* not required
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* not required either
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* can't say really
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* low
> My previous experience with keyboards is [don't laugh here]
> Tracer KB-1120
> Vakoss TK-103-PK
> and some A4Tech wireless laggy keyboard.
> I also was thinking about Steelseries G6V2, but, apparently most shops in Poland give no information about switches used.
> I heard that Logitech G710+ is good, but it's kind of above my budget I would stay within the budget, unless it's REALLY worth extra money, as I don't want to buy a new keyboard in next 5+ years


This would be a good choice: http://www.agito.pl/klawiatura-cm-storm-quickfire-xt-65-999720.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpinot*
> 
> Location: USA
> Price: <$150
> Use: games
> Interface: PS/2
> Switch type : MX Red


You're going to have a hard time finding a native PS/2 board. Also you need to fill out the questions properly, we can't make decent recommendations unless we have a more specific idea of what you want.


----------



## Maris1

*Location:* Latvia
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://www.salidzini.lv/
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair Vengeance K70
*Price:* about 125 EUR
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* whatever
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* whatever
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* games
*USB/ PS2:* whatever
*KRO:* whatever
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
*Media keys (yes/ no):* no
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* whatever
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* whatever
**Tactility (yes/ no):* whatever
**Stiffness (high/ low):* high
I need only a new, high-quality mechanical keyboard. I don't care about the rest. Is it worth to buy the K70?


----------



## LordTyranus

Hi. I spend a lot of time on a PC, both at work and at home. At work I have a Microsoft Natural Ergonomic keyboard (the 4000 I think) and at home I also have a Microsoft keyboard with a wrist rest - the Digital Media Pro.
I intend to do a lot more gaming now when my new PC is complete, so I was wondering whether or not I should now make the move to a mechanical keyboard, or at least a keyboard that is more suited to a gamer... or should I just stick with what I know (rubber domed)?? I've never tested out a gamer keyboard so I don't know how they would feel. I am a relatively fast typist so something that doesn't hinder that (or even improves it somehow) is a bonus.

*UK:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: None.*
*Price:I've budgeted £50 but I could probably stretch a bit further if necessary*
*Backlighting - yes (colour (not fussed):*
*Size - full size:*
*Use - games/typing :*
*USB/ PS2 - not fussed:*
*KRO - not fussed*
*Macro keys - would be a bonus. Never had them before but I'm sure if they were there I would make use of them :*
*Media keys - not too bothered. They are on my current keyboard but in over 9 years they've hardly been used.:*
*Layout - UK:*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level - not an issue:*
**Tactility - not fussed:*
**Stiffness - not fussed:*
Any advice is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## DrockinWV

*Location: US*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:Nothing in particular, but Ducky seems nice or WASD*
*Price: Hopefully less than $200 but depends on how much I like it if its highly recommended by someone that knows what they are talking about*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):Yes, like blue or red...open to other colors as well*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Would like to have a full size*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Mainly games, will be some typing but not an issue*
*USB/ PS2S2*
*KRO:NKRO, I think?*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):No preference*
*Media keys (yes/ no):No Preference*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):MX Clear, MX Brown, but open to what others think*
**Noise level (high/low)oes not matter I use headphones to game*
**Tactility (yes/ no):Open to what others think of this, I dont think I have ever used a tactil keyboard and known about it*
**Stiffness (high/ low):More Medium/High over low*
Thanks for all your help in advance!!


----------



## Jixr

Sounds like a ducky shine 3 in your choice of switch. ( which is entirely subjective and totally up to you )


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Sounds like a ducky shine 3 in your choice of switch. ( which is entirely subjective and totally up to you )


Yeah thats my problem, I can read the differences but really until you try each of them you just dont know what your personal preference is. Not sure what I have used and what I havent


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Yeah thats my problem, I can read the differences but really until you try each of them you just dont know what your personal preference is. Not sure what I have used and what I havent


well, the DS3 comes in reds, blues, browns, blacks, and I think greens ( not 100% sure on that )

I think if the crunchy cliickyness and high pitched ticking would bother you, then you can eliminate greens or blues.

If you want smooth, then you can eliminate browns and then determine your spring choice.

or if you want a little bump light a really light rubber board, then browns maybe good.

There are switch test kits and places you can buy individual switches ( about 50 cents each ) to try some before you drop $100 on a keyboard.
Good thing is, if you get one you don't like, they hold their re-sale value very well.


----------



## Speedster159

*Location:* The Philippines
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://www.tipidpc.com http://www.olx.ph
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K95
*Price:* About the price of the K95 new and used.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and Typing
*USB/ PS2:* No idea
*KRO:* No idea
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US Standard
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Preferably MX Brown at least. But recommendations are welcome.
**Noise level (high/low):* No idea.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* No idea.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* No idea.


----------



## issak

So my K70 LEDs are dieing, I think it's time for a refund (and a different board)

*Location:* Slovenia (Europe)
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Amazon, almost any really, suggest me a board, I'll find it somehow
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I really like the K70 I have now, but LEDs are dieing, and the same model isn't available as replacement anymore. Razer Blackwidow 2014 maybe
*Price:* absolutely no more than 120€
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* I'd rather have no LEDs at all if they'll just start dieing anyway. Save myself few €. Let's try no LEDs.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* All equally.
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* N, but I guess as long as it's at least 10, right?
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
*Media keys (yes/ no):* yes please, the more the merrier
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* German would be great, or Slovenian or even UK.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Blue
I also want a palm rest if possible.
And I don't want it to be too big, K70 is quite perfectly small for all the keys it offers.

In last week 4 LEDs have died already. I already contacted Corsair, but I could only get black K70 with red LEDs as a replacement, or K95 with white LEDs. I don't want RED leds and K95 is too big for me.
Thanks!


----------



## iSlayer

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I was looking at the Sidewinder x4 and the Quickfire Rapid but I have no idea what I'm doing.
*Price:* I'd rather not spend more than $80, but if this is for a keyboard that lovingly kisses my fingers every time I type I can probably make an exception.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* wouldn't hurt. Looks hot.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* I have no idea what any of these things are but I'd probably prefer smaller to larger, just so long as it has at least as many keys as a Macbook.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, typing, and programming.
*USB/ PS2:* Either works I think. I think I'd prefer USB so I could use the front port of my case. I need the cable size to be 6'+.
*KRO:* 10 if possible though I think 6 would work just fine.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* definite plus.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't hurt. Volume/brightness changing is great.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* murika please
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* I can probably handle a bit of loudness given I tap on keyboards hard but keep it within reason. I use speakers and prefer to hear those. A bit of sound doesn't hurt.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* I'm not sure. I can generally tell without reading whether I've made a mistake typing but I'm not sure if tactile feedback/noise helps. Other than that I don't think I need tactile feedback since I can feel the physical keys.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* low.
I've not really experienced a whole lot of keyboards, especially great ones. I'm used to typing on Apple laptop keyboards which I love (their desktop keyboards I despise though).

I type pretty quickly, 120-130wpm average, top out around 150. My typing varies from heavy handed to dainty and delicate though I'd say I type more on the heavy side than the light side.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I was looking at the Sidewinder x4 and the Quickfire Rapid but I have no idea what I'm doing.
> *Price:* I'd rather not spend more than $80, but if this is for a keyboard that lovingly kisses my fingers every time I type I can probably make an exception.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* wouldn't hurt. Looks hot.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* I have no idea what any of these things are but I'd probably prefer smaller to larger, just so long as it has at least as many keys as a Macbook.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, typing, and programming.
> *USB/ PS2:* Either works I think. I think I'd prefer USB so I could use the front port of my case. I need the cable size to be 6'+.
> *KRO:* 10 if possible though I think 6 would work just fine.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* definite plus.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't hurt. Volume/brightness changing is great.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* murika please
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* I can probably handle a bit of loudness given I tap on keyboards hard but keep it within reason. I use speakers and prefer to hear those. A bit of sound doesn't hurt.
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* I'm not sure. I can generally tell without reading whether I've made a mistake typing but I'm not sure if tactile feedback/noise helps. Other than that I don't think I need tactile feedback since I can feel the physical keys.
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* low.
> I've not really experienced a whole lot of keyboards, especially great ones. I'm used to typing on Apple laptop keyboards which I love (their desktop keyboards I despise though).
> 
> I type pretty quickly, 120-130wpm average, top out around 150. My typing varies from heavy handed to dainty and delicate though I'd say I type more on the heavy side than the light side.


With your budget, the QuickFire Rapid is the best option (or the Stealth version which is the same thing but with different keycaps). What you don't get is backlighting and macro keys; if you want these on a high end keyboard, you'll have to go for the CM Storm Trigger-Z which is large. It works in both USB and PS/2 and includes an adapter, it does NKRO via PS/2, lots of switch options, and you get the standard ANSI murika layout.

As for switch type, you don't seem to be too concerned about tactile vs linear and just want low stiffness. So MX Reds, Browns, or Blues would do the trick for you. Blues are tactile and clicky, Browns are barely tactile with no click, Reds are linear.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> With your budget, the QuickFire Rapid is the best option (or the Stealth version which is the same thing but with different keycaps). What you don't get is backlighting and macro keys; if you want these on a high end keyboard, you'll have to go for the CM Storm Trigger-Z which is large. It works in both USB and PS/2 and includes an adapter, it does NKRO via PS/2, lots of switch options, and you get the standard ANSI murika layout.
> 
> As for switch type, you don't seem to be too concerned about tactile vs linear and just want low stiffness. So MX Reds, Browns, or Blues would do the trick for you. Blues are tactile and clicky, Browns are barely tactile with no click, Reds are linear.


I would say the CM Storm Quickfire TK would be the best option. It's compact and has LED's, tons of different switch choices as well. One of the highest value mechanical keyboards on the market. I've heard good things about the Tt eSports Poseidon as well.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> I would say the CM Storm Quickfire TK would be the best option. It's compact and has LED's, tons of different switch choices as well. One of the highest value mechanical keyboards on the market. I've heard good things about the Tt eSports Poseidon as well.


The QuickFire TK is not as good in terms of build quality compared to the Rapid/XT/Stealth models (I've used the TK and Rapid). It comes from a cheaper China based OEM. But if you're willing to sacrifice quality for LED backlighting then it's a good buy, it's not terrible after all. I just can't bring myself to recommend it over the Rapid.

The keycaps on the TK are better than the ones on the Rapid at least, unless they updated the Rapid.


----------



## Jixr

QFR keycaps > TK caps ( or any other backlit keycaps )


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> QFR keycaps > TK caps ( or any other backlit keycaps )


I should say that the TK's keycaps merely felt nicer. The Rapid's would grow sticky after a short while and have to be cleaned, while the TK's keycaps have some sort of coating on them to prevent this. I'm pretty sure both are just ABS plastic.


----------



## silentphase

Location: US
Any keyboards you currently have in mind:Nothing at the moment.
Price: Maybe around 70 - 120
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):Yes, would prefer red.
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size.
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games mostly.
USB/ PS2:USB
KRO:NKRO, High
Macro keys (yes/ no):No preference
Media keys (yes/ no):No Preference
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):Cherry red.
*Noise level (high/low)oes not matter too much but would prefer low.
*Tactility (yes/ no):No
*Stiffness (high/ low):Medium


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silentphase*
> 
> Location: US
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind:Nothing at the moment.
> Price: Maybe around 70 - 120
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):Yes, would prefer red.
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size.
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games mostly.
> USB/ PS2:USB
> KRO:NKRO, High
> Macro keys (yes/ no):No preference
> Media keys (yes/ no):No Preference
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):Cherry red.
> *Noise level (high/low)oes not matter too much but would prefer low.
> *Tactility (yes/ no):No
> *Stiffness (high/ low):Medium


Ducky G2 Pro or the CM Storm Trigger-Z seems to be the best option for you. The Trigger-Z has macro keys and a wrist rest. You can get red LED backlit versions of both. You should get either Cherry MX Black or Red switches, neither are tactile though the stiffness is typically described as high for blacks (60g) and low for red (45g). You'd need new springs to get something in the middle.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> With your budget, the QuickFire Rapid is the best option (or the Stealth version which is the same thing but with different keycaps). What you don't get is backlighting and macro keys; if you want these on a high end keyboard, you'll have to go for the CM Storm Trigger-Z which is large. It works in both USB and PS/2 and includes an adapter, it does NKRO via PS/2, lots of switch options, and you get the standard ANSI murika layout.
> 
> As for switch type, you don't seem to be too concerned about tactile vs linear and just want low stiffness. So MX Reds, Browns, or Blues would do the trick for you. Blues are tactile and clicky, Browns are barely tactile with no click, Reds are linear.


Blues sound like the best way to go for me.

Does anyone know how long the USB cable is? Also the number of keys for KRO on USB? I can't find out anything about either.

I need the cable to be at least 6 feet long else I'll have to extend the USB cord somehow. Unless the PS/2 cable is 9+ feet long.

Also, are there any other comparable small keyboards? I'd really prefer a smaller, lighter size.

Say I'd be willing to pay $120, anything there that has 10+ KRO, small size / light, blue switches, long cables? What comes close to meeting that?


----------



## Mocha

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Noppo Lolita LED, KBC Poker II Mini, Tex Beetle
*Price:* $100-$200
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Maybe red?
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* 60%
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming
*USB/ PS2:* USB with detachable cable. Going to replace the cord with a braided/coiled cord in the future.
*KRO:* Doesn't really matter. NKRO would be ideal, but if I wanted that, I'd settle on a PS2 input.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No dedicated keys.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No dedicated keys.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US ANSI only.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Red or Black.
Basically, I'm trying to decide between the three keyboards I've listed. I'd really love some strong recommendations in other categories though. I wouldn't like to import my keyboard from China if I can help it. (However, in the case of the Lolita and the Poker II, I'd have to anyway. Woe is me.)

I'm not opposed to a TKL layout, but 60% would be preferred.

I'm a big fan of unique body styles, such as the Lolita and the Tex. The Lolita's red body looks phenomenal, and I love the aluminum case on the Beetle. I can't decide though. Halp.

Edit: FWIW, I already purchased a Poker II Mini from BangElectronics through NewEgg. However, I found a US retailer for the TEX Beetle, so I'm in the process of canceling the order. We'll see whether or not it works in a few days.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Blues sound like the best way to go for me.
> 
> Does anyone know how long the USB cable is? Also the number of keys for KRO on USB? I can't find out anything about either.
> 
> I need the cable to be at least 6 feet long else I'll have to extend the USB cord somehow. Unless the PS/2 cable is 9+ feet long.
> 
> Also, are there any other comparable small keyboards? I'd really prefer a smaller, lighter size.
> 
> Say I'd be willing to pay $120, anything there that has 10+ KRO, small size / light, blue switches, long cables? What comes close to meeting that?


I no longer have my QuickFire Rapid so I can't tell you about the cable length, but the cable is detachable so I'd think you can use any USB cable in its place. In USB mode it does the usual 6KRO I'm pretty sure. In PS/2 it does full NKRO.

There's also the Ducky DK9087 G2 Pro. It does NKRO over USB, and it has a detachable cable too.


----------



## Mocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I no longer have my QuickFire Rapid so I can't tell you about the cable length, but the cable is detachable so I'd think you can use any USB cable in its place. In USB mode it does the usual 6KRO I'm pretty sure. In PS/2 it does full NKRO.


To expand on this, many places sell mini-USB to USB cables, so it shouldn't be hard to get a long cable if you need it. My cable seemed long enough to reach around my desk and down to my computer case, but I couldn't estimate. The only concern I'd have for USB cable replacements is that the location that the miniUSB plugs into is very difficult to work in. It has plenty of room horizontally, but vertically it might be a challenge to fit some cords.


----------



## iSlayer

Thanks everyone for their help so far, I think I'm finally getting toward making a decision.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mocha*
> 
> To expand on this, many places sell mini-USB to USB cables, so it shouldn't be hard to get a long cable if you need it. My cable seemed long enough to reach around my desk and down to my computer case, but I couldn't estimate. The only concern I'd have for USB cable replacements is that the location that the miniUSB plugs into is very difficult to work in. It has plenty of room horizontally, but vertically it might be a challenge to fit some cords.


That's true, the cable is detachable so I can manually replace it with something longer. What about the polling rate? Or is that not cable dependent? KRO?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I no longer have my QuickFire Rapid so I can't tell you about the cable length, but the cable is detachable so I'd think you can use any USB cable in its place. In USB mode it does the usual 6KRO I'm pretty sure. In PS/2 it does full NKRO.
> 
> There's also the Ducky DK9087 G2 Pro. It does NKRO over USB, and it has a detachable cable too.


I looked at it and besides being hard to acquire like the Quickfire Rapid (unless I just don't know where to look) it also doesn't seem to be NKRO over USB, the manufacturer page contradicts itself there.

Is the PS/2 cable detachable on the Quickfire? I'd love to use the PS/2 cable if I could get a long enough one.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Thanks everyone for their help so far, I think I'm finally getting toward making a decision.
> That's true, the cable is detachable so I can manually replace it with something longer. What about the polling rate? Or is that not cable dependent? KRO?
> I looked at it and besides being hard to acquire like the Quickfire Rapid (unless I just don't know where to look) it also doesn't seem to be NKRO over USB, the manufacturer page contradicts itself there.
> 
> Is the PS/2 cable detachable? I'd love to use the PS/2 cable if I could get a long enough one.


I get my Ducky keyboards from mechanicalkeyboards.com. They list the G2 Pro as NKRO over USB like my Shine 2 is, I guess you should ask an owner to see if it's true.

Changing the USB cable to another won't affect KRO. The QuickFire Rapid comes with a USB to PS/2 adapter.


----------



## Jixr

true N-key roll over is only with PS/2 most USB connections will give you generally 6-key roll over ( not including shift, caps lock, etc )


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I get my Ducky keyboards from mechanicalkeyboards.com. They list the G2 Pro as NKRO over USB like my Shine 2 is, I guess you should ask an owner to see if it's true.
> 
> Changing the USB cable to another won't affect KRO. The QuickFire Rapid comes with a USB to PS/2 adapter.


I'll check then out.

So there isn't a PS/2 cable, just an adapter for PS/2? Now the question is how long a USB cable can be before performance drops.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> I'll check then out.
> 
> So there isn't a PS/2 cable, just an adapter for PS/2? Now the question is how long a USB cable can be before performance drops.


general rule of thumb is 10 yards, but throw in a powered usb hub and you can extend it as far as you want.


----------



## iSlayer

Well that's good.

I tried to find a Cherry Blue Quickfire Rapid and the thing seems to be nonexistent at this point. The only one that I could find that I could own was by bidding on Ebay. Everywhere else is backlogged to hell, Amazon will ship in 3 to 7 months, another reputable place is backlogged by 60+ keyboards, etc...

I looked into the Quickfire Rapid-i and that's a bit ridiculous/higher than what I'd like to spend. The Quickfire TK on the other hand seems right up my alley. Is it a good mechanical / recommended?

I'm honestly considering spending the extra $35 for a Rapid-i so that I can remove the number pad and have fancier lighting. I'm definitely in the mechanical keyboard mindset.

Edit: Quickfire Rapid-is with blue switches can't be found anywhere, gg me.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Well that's good.
> 
> I tried to find a Cherry Blue Quickfire Rapid and the thing seems to be nonexistent at this point. The only one that I could find that I could own was by bidding on Ebay. Everywhere else is backlogged to hell, Amazon will ship in 3 to 7 months, another reputable place is backlogged by 60+ keyboards, etc...
> 
> I looked into the Quickfire Rapid-i and that's a bit ridiculous/higher than what I'd like to spend. The Quickfire TK on the other hand seems right up my alley. Is it a good mechanical / recommended?
> 
> I'm honestly considering spending the extra $35 for a Rapid-i so that I can remove the number pad and have fancier lighting. I'm definitely in the mechanical keyboard mindset.
> 
> Edit: Quickfire Rapid-is with blue switches can't be found anywhere, gg me.


lol those things must be in high demand.

The QuickFire TK is a noticeable step-down compared to the Rapid in terms of build quality. But it's far from terrible, if you're willing to make that compromise just so you could actually have a keyboard then go for it. Or if you're willing to spend more money for something considerably better than all the above, go with the Ducky DK9087 Shine 3. I've had the QuickFire TK, QuickFire Rapid, and Ducky DK9087 Shine 2 (which is not as good as the 3), and the Shine 2 is the best keyboard I've ever owned. The Shine 3 is better than the Rapid-I as well.

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=540

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=552

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=548

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=544

I paid more than that for my Shine 2 from the same site, so that's kind of painful to see. Part of me wants to just buy one but I think I'll save up for a Gon's custom keyboard.


----------



## coolidip

Location: US
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: qfr, qftk, blackwidow tournm.
Price: I want generally under 100. Can bump up at tad
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): don't care. It's a bonus if so.
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Don't absolutely need numpad. Can use a tkl
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games/typing
USB/ PS2:USB
KRO:
Macro keys (yes/ no):No preference
Media keys (yes/ no):No Preference
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):Cherry Blue
*Noise level (high/low): plan to buy o-rings
*Tactility (yes/ no): yes
*Stiffness (high/ low):Medium


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolidip*
> 
> Location: US
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: qfr, qftk, blackwidow tournm.
> Price: I want generally under 100. Can bump up at tad
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): don't care. It's a bonus if so.
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Don't absolutely need numpad. Can use a tkl
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games/typing
> USB/ PS2:USB
> KRO:
> Macro keys (yes/ no):No preference
> Media keys (yes/ no):No Preference
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):Cherry Blue
> *Noise level (high/low): plan to buy o-rings
> *Tactility (yes/ no): yes
> *Stiffness (high/ low):Medium


QuickFire Rapid, QuickFire XT, or the QuickFire stealth models with blues are the best options for you if you can find any in stock. They have some of the best build quality of any sub $100 keyboard, beating many keyboards that cost well over $100. The only difference between the Rapid and XT is the size (Rapid is TKL), and the stealth models are the same keyboards but with different keycaps.


----------



## coolidip

I was thinking about the QFR from amazon with the blue's but it says it won't ship until 3 to 7 months... Is this a typo or is this really true?


----------



## dman811

QFRs with blues are in demand so it is probably pretty accurate.


----------



## coolidip

I understand the quickfire tk blue has jumped from ~$80 to $100 this past week. Will it ever come back down soon?

Edit: ~$90 to $100


----------



## hermitmaster

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* KBT Race 2, KBT Pure Pro, Deck 82, Happy Hacking Pro
*Price:* Under $200
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not important
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or smaller
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Programming and some gaming
*USB/ PS2:* USB is a must
*KRO:* Not important
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US is preferred
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Brown, will be adding o-rings
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*
I have searched high and low for any KBT keyboards with browns to no avail. Something similar would be ideal. QFR Stealth is my last resort option. I owned a QFR with blues and one with browns and neither really excited me.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> lol those things must be in high demand.
> 
> The QuickFire TK is a noticeable step-down compared to the Rapid in terms of build quality. But it's far from terrible, if you're willing to make that compromise just so you could actually have a keyboard then go for it. Or if you're willing to spend more money for something considerably better than all the above, go with the Ducky DK9087 Shine 3. I've had the QuickFire TK, QuickFire Rapid, and Ducky DK9087 Shine 2 (which is not as good as the 3), and the Shine 2 is the best keyboard I've ever owned. The Shine 3 is better than the Rapid-I as well.
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=540
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=552
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=548
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=544
> 
> I paid more than that for my Shine 2 from the same site, so that's kind of painful to see. Part of me wants to just buy one but I think I'll save up for a Gon's custom keyboard.


Coolermaster needs to produce more quickfires argh.

How does the Shine 2 compare to the Shine 3? What compromises do either make in terms of build quality, NKRO, size / weight, performance?

$135 isn't too awful, I may suck it up and go for the Shine 3.

Dunno if I said but I've started bidding on a "new" quickfire rapid. It isn't ne on box and if I win it and dislike it I'll return it, but if I can snag it for $80 or less it seems choice.


----------



## loki993

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Keycool 84/87 KUL es 87
*Price:* 50-130
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or 84 key, ie, compact but still with function and arrow keys.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and typing
*USB/ PS2:* Doesnt matter
*KRO:* would like th have full NKRO
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Would be nice but I doubt there are any in the size that Im looking for.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Not needed but extra keys are always nice but again see above
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Probably MX Clears. I like the feel and clickyness of Blues but I dont want the hysteresis. I think reds are too light but blacks may be an option.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Coolermaster needs to produce more quickfires argh.
> 
> How does the Shine 2 compare to the Shine 3? What compromises do either make in terms of build quality, NKRO, size / weight, performance?
> 
> $135 isn't too awful, I may suck it up and go for the Shine 3.
> 
> Dunno if I said but I've started bidding on a "new" quickfire rapid. It isn't ne on box and if I win it and dislike it I'll return it, but if I can snag it for $80 or less it seems choice.


I've never used the Shine 3, but I'm going to guess the build quality improvements are not huge. Both do simulated NKRO via USB, and the Shine 2 doesn't support PS/2 (I doubt the Shine 3 does too). Size/weight shouldn't be much different. The main thing about the Shine 3 is more lighting features and probably slightly improved build quality. Hopefully someone here with experience with both can give you a better comparison.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loki993*
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Keycool 84/87 KUL es 87
> *Price:* 50-130
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or 84 key, ie, compact but still with function and arrow keys.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and typing
> *USB/ PS2:* Doesnt matter
> *KRO:* would like th have full NKRO
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Would be nice but I doubt there are any in the size that Im looking for.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Not needed but extra keys are always nice but again see above
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Probably MX Clears. I like the feel and clickyness of Blues but I dont want the hysteresis. I think reds are too light but blacks may be an option.


CM Storm QuickFire Rapid/stealth, Ducky DK9087 G2 Pro, Leopold FC700R if you can find it, or WASD V2 TKL are all fantastic options for you. The problem of course is finding one with Clears.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* KBT Race 2, KBT Pure Pro, Deck 82, Happy Hacking Pro
> *Price:* Under $200
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not important
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or smaller
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Programming and some gaming
> *USB/ PS2:* USB is a must
> *KRO:* Not important
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US is preferred
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Brown, will be adding o-rings
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*
> I have searched high and low for any KBT keyboards with browns to no avail. Something similar would be ideal. QFR Stealth is my last resort option. I owned a QFR with blues and one with browns and neither really excited me.


Ducky DK9087 Shine 3 is what I'd go for in your shoes.


----------



## iSlayer

So the Ducky Shine 3 isn't much of a stepup from the QFR other than lighting?

Getting a good mechanical is tough. I may have to start bidding aggressively and win this QFR then... Think it's worth spending $90-$100 on a QFR? It's "new", been removed from the box though.

I may just place an order for a QFR on Amazon, wait the 3-7 months for it to ship and buy a $10 keyboard for use in the meanwhile.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> So the Ducky Shine 3 isn't much of a stepup from the QFR other than lighting?


Sorry if I wasn't clear. I doubt it's a big step up from the Shine 2. Compared to the QuickFire Rapid, it will be quite the step above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Getting a good mechanical is tough. I may have to start bidding aggressively and win this QFR then... Think it's worth spending $90-$100 on a QFR? It's "new", been removed from the box though.
> 
> I may just place an order for a QFR on Amazon, wait the 3-7 months for it to ship and buy a $10 keyboard for use in the meanwhile.


$90-100 is a good price. I'd probably start bidding if I were you, assuming the seller is reputable.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> I may just place an order for a QFR on Amazon, wait the 3-7 months for it to ship and buy a $10 keyboard for use in the meanwhile.


I actually have a QFR for sale, pm me if you would like ( has extras coming with it too )


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Sorry if I wasn't clear. I doubt it's a big step up from the Shine 2. Compared to the QuickFire Rapid, it will be quite the step above.
> $90-100 is a good price. I'd probably start bidding if I were you, assuming the seller is reputable.


Very nice, I can definitely swallow the $137 price tag then.

So the only disadvantage of the Shine 3 is a lack of PS/2?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> So the only disadvantage of the Shine 3 is a lack of PS/2?


Pretty much, which is hardly a disadvantage since it does simulated NKRO over USB (which is just as good as the real thing most of the time).


----------



## iSlayer

What'd be that not most of the time then?

I'm definitely sold on the Shine 3 unless I get a good deal on a QFR. $137 for a keyboard jeez. Now I just need a good color. Red would go best with the Haf 922 but I like the look of blue and white.

Edit: looked at pics other than mechanicalkeyboards.com, blue is definitely top tier.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> What'd be that not most of the time then?


I have yet to discover it myself.


----------



## iSlayer

lol, well I think i'm sold. Time to find out what the offers are for the QFR and if they don't excite me greatly, i'm going to shell out for my first mechanical. This'll take some getting used to, looked at the actuation forces for a Macbook Pro keyboard and they seem to be around 60g, vs. 50g on MX blues. this'll be niceeeeeee.


----------



## loki993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> lol, well I think i'm sold. Time to find out what the offers are for the QFR and if they don't excite me greatly, i'm going to shell out for my first mechanical. This'll take some getting used to, looked at the actuation forces for a Macbook Pro keyboard and they seem to be around 60g, vs. 50g on MX blues. this'll be niceeeeeee.


Whats with the QFRs? is there a shortage or something? where aren't there any around?

Either way your shelling out...if its going for 90-100 on the bay why not just shell out the extra 30 for the shine? Get what you want off the bat and have no regrets.


----------



## Jixr

My guess is because they are limiting production to get a good amount of the new QuickFire-i's and the Novatouches made so they can stock store shelves when they release.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> My guess is because they are limiting production to get a good amount of the new QuickFire-i's and the Novatouches made so they can stock store shelves when they release.


Perhaps this, combined with the very high demand for them. The QuickFire Rapid has to be the most popular mechanical keyboard in the world today, and with good reason.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, you won't find a better keyboard for under $100, and certainly not one for under $75


----------



## dman811

I think I'll probably grab a QFR-i when they come out if they have white LEDs + blue or green switches.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I think I'll probably grab a QFR-i when they come out if they have white LEDs + blue or green switches.


They are currently only out with white LED's and brown switches. I hope they stick to white, but in the past, the LED matches the switch color.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I think I'll probably grab a QFR-i when they come out if they have white LEDs + blue or green switches.


Isn't the QFR-I basically a lesser Ducky Shine 3 for the same price as the Ducky Shine 3?


----------



## dman811

I hope so too, I prefer white.


----------



## s0hei

hey guys i want a new mechanical keyboard with ISO DE (german layout) but there are not any tkl or 60% keyboards..
which one of these is probably the best price/quality keyboard. i really like the poker also it has PBT keys.. or is the ducky 40€+ better?

Ducky Shine 3 Slim - MX Brown - 139€
KBT Poker 2 - MX Brown - 95€ (my favorite)
Filco MJ2 TKL - MX Brown - 159€


----------



## boredgunner

From what I've read the Filco will have the best build quality, but I doubt it's worth the cost over the Shine 3. I've never used KBT though people love theirs. If you like it that much, go for it.


----------



## hjmhkh

Price: up to £50 - £60
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes, preferably
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size/any
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: high
Macro keys (yes/ no): no
Media keys (yes/ no): yes
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): UK
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): non-mechanical


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loki993*
> 
> Whats with the QFRs? is there a shortage or something? where aren't there any around?
> 
> Either way your shelling out...if its going for 90-100 on the bay why not just shell out the extra 30 for the shine? Get what you want off the bat and have no regrets.


I'm not certain but they're out of stock everywhere and only available used.

I'm thinking of going for the Shine but I'm curious, what's the customer service like? If the keyboard breaks do they honor warranties?


----------



## ajx

Price: Wide price range
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): white leds
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): 60%/TKL
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):Gaming
USB/ PS2: No preference
KRO: No preference
Macro keys (yes/ no): No
Media keys (yes/ no): No
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US ANSI
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):Cherry red / Clear / Brown, not clicky switch!
Shipping: To Europe, i would rather avoid customs if possible


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hjmhkh*
> 
> Price: up to £50 - £60
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes, preferably
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size/any
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO: high
> Macro keys (yes/ no): no
> Media keys (yes/ no): yes
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): UK
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): non-mechanical


If you stretch your budget very slightly, you could consider a Corsair K50, otherwise you could look at a Logitech G105.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Price: Wide price range
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): white leds
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): 60%/TKL
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):Gaming
> USB/ PS2: No preference
> KRO: No preference
> Macro keys (yes/ no): No
> Media keys (yes/ no): No
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US ANSI
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):Cherry red / Clear / Brown, not clicky switch!
> Shipping: To Europe, i would rather avoid customs if possible



CM Storm QuickFire Rapid-I - MX Browns
WASD CODE - MX Clears
Ducky Shine 3 - MX Browns


----------



## hjmhkh

nothing else? I really hate macro keys tbh and I dislike the look of the Logitech g105


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hjmhkh*
> 
> nothing else? I really hate macro keys tbh and I dislike the look of the Logitech g105


None that I'd personally recommend, quite limited by the non-mechanical criterion.


----------



## Mocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hjmhkh*
> 
> nothing else? I really hate macro keys tbh and I dislike the look of the Logitech g105


Why don't you want a mechanical keyboard?


----------



## loki993

Whats with the QFRs? is there a shortage or something? where arent there any around?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> I'm not certain but they're out of stock everywhere and only available used.
> 
> I'm thinking of going for the Shine but I'm curious, what's the customer service like? If the keyboard breaks do they honor warranties?


I am honestly not sure I dont have one. However they seem to be popular and well regarded. I wouldn't have a have an reservations about buying one.


----------



## Jixr

My assumptions ( not confirmed by an official source ) is that they are currently ceasing production of the QFR's ( and XT's ) to ramp up production of the new Quickfire-I and as well as the yet to be released Novatouch.

I've been told from an official reviewer for CM that the QFR-I was just a teaster to see the reaction of the public, that if it proved to be successful, they were going to increase production and reduce the price from its original $150 and come out with the other switch options.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you stretch your budget very slightly, you could consider a Corsair K50, otherwise you could look at a Logitech G105.
> 
> CM Storm QuickFire Rapid-I - MX Browns
> WASD CODE - MX Clears
> Ducky Shine 3 - MX Browns


Thanks, Colstar all those keyboards?


----------



## Jixr

Costar* for the manufacturer, ( no 100% confirmation on the QFR-I but its likely ) but I think those are all cherry stabs. ( basically anything with LED's is going to use cherry stabilizers )


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Thanks, Colstar all those keyboards?


I'd definitely go for either the Ducky Shine 3 or WASD CODE out of those options.


----------



## imbasaurus

*Location:* Philippines
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* www.tipidpc.com
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Zero 2108 / TT Poseidon (cherry) / Quickfire Rapid
*Price:*80$ max
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* no, but if ever a keyboard with led fits the budget it will be red.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* i'm still kinda mixed on this one since i will only use it during weekends for playing DotA 2; most of the time it will be used by my mom and my younger brother
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* all around i guess
*USB/ PS2:* USB is just fine
*KRO:* not a big deal IMO
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
*Media keys (yes/ no):*no
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* any
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* i'm mostly leaning to browns, but i dont want my mom and my brother to feel kinda awkward using them so if any thing it'll be reds or browns
**Noise level (high/low):* low, i'll be gaming mostly when they are all asleep
**Tactility (yes/ no):* yes?
**Stiffness (high/ low):* low


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'd definitely go for either the Ducky Shine 3 or WASD CODE out of those options.


Yes, that's what i thought but neither Ducky Shine 3 nor the Code keyboard are easy to buy from Europe








Code keyboard: it will most likely come with custom fees
Ducky Shine 3: Those avail keyboards to Europe, only in european layout


----------



## hjmhkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mocha*
> 
> Why don't you want a mechanical keyboard?


It's not that i'd disregard mechanical keyboards, but the choice was yes or no and I though no just to keep the cost down. What I really don't want is macro keys, they are necessary for me


----------



## Leito360

Well, my four year old Lycosa mirror just died... it was my fault.... or weathers...
I was thinking about going mech... I could get the 6GV2, and I also like the way it looks, very simple, but I'm not sure if going mechanical... it's expensive and I fear that I won't be able to adapt to the keys, and this would be a pain since I write subtitles often, and I don't want it to be a pain more than already is.

I was thinking about the Deathstalker as well, my Lycosa never failed me, but I heard Razer screw it ups very often and I also had an Imperator (Mouse) and its quality was very cheap for such a high price. So I don't want to buy a Deathstalker just to see it die on me.

Unfortunately, in my country my choices are very limited... anyway... I leave the data sheet below... I hope you can help me.


*Location: Argentina*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* www.mercadolibre.com.ar (Our e-Bay)
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Steelseries 6GV2; Razer DeathStalker ESSENTIAL
*Price:* all the way up to USD 160
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* If possible blue backlight, but i really don't care if it hasn't any.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and typing (I write subtitles)
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* 4 is enough
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* I don't use them, but i don't mind have them
*Media keys (yes/ no):* NO, i hate them
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
*
**Noise level (high/low):* low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* i don't know what this is
**Stiffness (high/ low):* low


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leito360*
> 
> Well, my four year old Lycosa mirror just died... it was my fault.... or weathers...
> I was thinking about going mech... I could get the 6GV2, and I also like the way it looks, very simple, but I'm not sure if going mechanical... it's expensive and I fear that I won't be able to adapt to the keys, and this would be a pain since I write subtitles often, and I don't want it to be a pain more than already is.
> 
> I was thinking about the Deathstalker as well, my Lycosa never failed me, but I heard Razer screw it ups very often and I also had an Imperator (Mouse) and its quality was very cheap for such a high price. So I don't want to buy a Deathstalker just to see it die on me.
> 
> Unfortunately, in my country my choices are very limited... anyway... I leave the data sheet below... I hope you can help me.
> 
> 
> *Location: Argentina*
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* www.mercadolibre.com.ar (Our e-Bay)
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Steelseries 6GV2; Razer DeathStalker ESSENTIAL
> *Price:* all the way up to USD 160
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* If possible blue backlight, but i really don't care if it hasn't any.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and typing (I write subtitles)
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* 4 is enough
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* I don't use them, but i don't mind have them
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* NO, i hate them
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
> *
> **Noise level (high/low):* low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* i don't know what this is
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* low


I recommend giving this thread a read, it will help explain what is meant by tactility, among other things.

http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/official-mechanical-keyboard-guide

In short, tactile switches provide feedback at the actuation point. So I suppose standard rubber dome keyboards are also tactile, though they still feel very different than tactile mechanical switches. If you look at the diagrams in that thread for the mechanical switches, you can pretty much imagine how linear (non-tactile) switches feel. Look specifically at the diagrams for MX Blacks and MX Reds: the switch just goes straight down. So there's no tactile feedback, no feedback at the actuation point, just a smooth press from top to bottom.

With tactile switches, you'll feel a bump at the actuation point, which is about half way down. So looking at those diagrams again, imagine rolling over a bump in the middle. That's what tactile switches are. Some of them have an audible click accompanied with the tactile bump. Tactility is provided to let you know that the keypress has been registered, so you don't have to bottom out when typing. Not bottoming out can lead to reduced fatigue over long typing sessions.

As expected, that website has a very limited selection. Perhaps the SteelSeries 6GV2 is the best option, being a full sized plain looking keyboard without dedicated media keys. They do have the Das Model S Professional and Ultimate, which are probably the best full sized keyboards they have though they cost much more.


----------



## Leito360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> As expected, that website has a very limited selection. Perhaps the SteelSeries 6GV2 is the best option, being a full sized plain looking keyboard without dedicated media keys. They do have the Das Model S Professional and Ultimate, which are probably the best full sized keyboards they have though they cost much more.


Holy moly.... yeah... that Das S is out of my league!!


----------



## Simmons572

Looking for a keyboard for my gf.









*Location:* US, West Virginia
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* n/a
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K40 RGB
*Price:* <$120
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* If pink backlighting is available, yes. Otherwise, no.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, multimedia
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* (Not really sure what is best for this, so I'm open to advice)
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US (qwerty standard??)
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* (see below)
All she has ever used is rubber dome. Honeslty, I would perfer her get a mechanical, but idk how willing she will be to making the switch.

I'm looking at the Corsair K40 RGB right now. I know she want's the media controls, and the volume control is a must.

The back lightning is not necessary, but if I were to pick something for her, it would have to be pink.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Paradigm84

Are macro keys definitely not wanted? The Logitech G710+ would be a good choice if you could put up with them.

Otherwise you could consider the Corsair K70 RGB, which should hopefully be within budget.


----------



## Simmons572

They're not a must, but if the price is good, they couldn't hurt.

I'll take a look at that logitech.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> They're not a must, but if the price is good, they couldn't hurt.
> 
> I'll take a look at that logitech.


If you absolutely require pink backlighting, you could get some LED covers for it.


----------



## Leito360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you absolutely require pink backlighting, you could get some LED covers for it.


Paradigm... could you take a look to my post on page 141?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Looking for a keyboard for my gf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location:* US, West Virginia
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* n/a
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K40 RGB
> *Price:* <$120
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* If pink backlighting is available, yes. Otherwise, no.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, multimedia
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* (Not really sure what is best for this, so I'm open to advice)
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US (qwerty standard??)
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* (see below)
> All she has ever used is rubber dome. Honeslty, I would perfer her get a mechanical, but idk how willing she will be to making the switch.
> 
> I'm looking at the Corsair K40 RGB right now. I know she want's the media controls, and the volume wheel is a must.
> 
> The back lightning is not necessary, but if I were to pick something for her, it would have to be pink.
> 
> Thanks in advanced!


Can you get one of the more affordable Ducky keyboards with pink LED backlighting? You may wish to look on mechanicalkeyboards.com. If not, you can still get something like the Ducky G2 Pro or CM Storm QuickFire XT. They don't have a volume wheel but they do have volume controls on the keys, in addition to other media keys.


----------



## Simmons572

It appears that most of those keyboards are out of stock, and waaay out of budget. I'd be lying if I said I didn't want one though









After looking at the K40 again, I realized it doesn't have a wheel either, so I should probably edit the OP to just say volume control.


----------



## ROFLLOLSTER

I was wanting a review from someone who has the S.T.R.I.K.E 5 or 7 keyboards. Thanks


----------



## Jixr

they are garbage. You're welcome.


----------



## ROFLLOLSTER

Would you like to elaborate?


----------



## Jixr

if you want a quality keyboard, go cooler master quickfire rapid, a filco, ducky, or poker


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> if you want a quality keyboard, go cooler master quickfire rapid, a filco, ducky, or poker


Well there's a few more good options than that, such as Leopold, WASD V2, Unicomp Ultra Classic, CM Storm QuickFire XT and Stealth variants, and the CM Storm Trigger-Z, but I definitely wouldn't touch the S.T.R.I.K.E. keyboards with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## s0hei

hey guys, i need a new suggestion.

i bought a poker 2 some days ago and the "/" key doesnt work.
my keyboard history

cm storm qfr - mx blacks
poker 2 pbt - mx browns.

i think to buy poker 2 pbt with reds. do they have the same force as the browns?


----------



## dman811

Yes they do, although they don't have a tactile bump.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0hei*
> 
> hey guys, i need a new suggestion.
> 
> i bought a poker 2 some days ago and the "/" key doesnt work.
> my keyboard history
> 
> cm storm qfr - mx blacks
> poker 2 pbt - mx browns.
> 
> i think to buy poker 2 pbt with reds. do they have the same force as the browns?


if you have a soldering iron, its an easy fix for the key.


----------



## DeadLink

*Location: US*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky Mini*
*Price: Any*
*Backlighting (yes (colour? Does not matter) ):*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): 60%*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming*
*USB/ PS2:USB*
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no): NO*
*Media keys (yes/ no): Doesn't Matter*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):Blue,Brown*
**Noise level (high/low):Low*
**Tactility (yes/ no)oesnt matter*
**Stiffness (high/ low):Either*


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> 
> *Location: US*
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky Mini*
> *Price: Any*
> *Backlighting (yes (colour? Does not matter) ):*
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): 60%*
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming*
> *USB/ PS2:USB*
> *KRO:*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no): NO*
> *Media keys (yes/ no): Doesn't Matter*
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US*
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):Blue,Brown*
> **Noise level (high/low):Low*
> **Tactility (yes/ no)oesnt matter*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):Either*


Vortex (KBT) Pure Pro with Reds or Browns. mechanicalkeyboards.com has them in stock.


----------



## bond10

*Location:*
USA

*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
No idea.

*Price:*
<$120

*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*
Don't care.

*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*
FULL SIZE

*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*
Games and typing

*USB/ PS2:*
No idea.

*KRO:*
Probably 5 buttons at least? CS:GO man.

*Macro keys (yes/ no):*
No.

*Media keys (yes/ no):*
No.

*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
Regular U.S. keyboards.

*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
Brown

**Noise level (high/low):*
LOW (this is the most important thing on this list)

**Tactility (yes/ no):*
Yes

**Stiffness (high/ low):*
No idea.


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Vortex (KBT) Pure Pro with Reds or Browns. mechanicalkeyboards.com has them in stock.


I found KBT PURE non pro and Pure Pro non KBT. I would love a link that would identify a Pure Pro KBT.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> I found KBT PURE non pro and Pure Pro non KBT. I would love a link that would identify a Pure Pro KBT.


http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=633


----------



## hermitmaster

I'm between a Poker 2 and a Pure Pro. Any input on layouts between the two? I like that the Poker 2 has standard keycaps and they are PBT, but I'm not sure if I can live without the arrow keys.


----------



## DeadLink

Just got my pure pro. LOVE is in the air. Or rather desktop. Either are nice.


----------



## wesnerer

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
*Price:* ~150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* White
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size or TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blue
**Noise level (high/low):* Doesn't matter
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low
I am basically looking for a white keyboard. It needs to have white back lighting as well.


----------



## becomingmass

Location:
USA
If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:

Any keyboards you currently have in mind:
poker 2
Price:any
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):
yes
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):
60 and tkl
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):
Games and programming
USB/ PS2:
usb
KRO:
yes
Macro keys (yes/ no):
dont care
Media keys (yes/ no):
yes
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):
Regular U.S. keyboards.
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
blue
*Noise level (high/low):
high
*Tactility (yes/ no):
Yes
*Stiffness (high/ low):
high


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wesnerer*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
> *Price:* ~150
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* White
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size or TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blue
> **Noise level (high/low):* Doesn't matter
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low
> I am basically looking for a white keyboard. It needs to have white back lighting as well.


If you could find this in stock somewhere, this plus a white keycap set.

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=841
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becomingmass*
> 
> Location:
> USA
> If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind:
> poker 2
> Price:any
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):
> yes
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):
> 60 and tkl
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):
> Games and programming
> USB/ PS2:
> usb
> KRO:
> yes
> Macro keys (yes/ no):
> dont care
> Media keys (yes/ no):
> yes
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):
> Regular U.S. keyboards.
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
> blue
> *Noise level (high/low):
> high
> *Tactility (yes/ no):
> Yes
> *Stiffness (high/ low):
> high


Ducky Shine 3 tenkeyless in whatever color and backlight color you want. Or, since you listed price as "any"...

http://www.gonskeyboardworks.com/3-custom-kbds-w-assembly


----------



## Natskyge

Location: Denmark
Stores:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i could have linked evey damn store in Denmark but i will link this http://www.edbpriser.dk/ ( note: Google translate is your friend. )


Keyboards in mind: No
Price range: UNLIMTED MONEY
Backligthing: plz no
Size: TKL
Use: gaming
USB/ps2: USB
Kro: highest
Macro Keys: would be nice
Media Keys: would be nice
Layout: Nordic
Switch: RUBBER Do...... Just kiddin MX RED
Noise level: doesn't matter
Tacktillity: yes
Stifness: dunno ( couldn't find out what it is )


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Location: Denmark
> Stores:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i could have linked evey damn store in Denmark but i will link this http://www.edbpriser.dk/ ( note: Google translate is your friend. )
> 
> 
> Keyboards in mind: No
> Price range: UNLIMTED MONEY
> Backligthing: plz no
> Size: TKL
> Use: gaming
> USB/ps2: USB
> Kro: highest
> Macro Keys: would be nice
> Media Keys: would be nice
> Layout: Nordic
> Switch: RUBBER Do...... Just kiddin MX RED
> Noise level: doesn't matter
> Tacktillity: yes
> Stifness: dunno ( couldn't find out what it is )


You said yes for tactility and MX Red, but MX Reds aren't tactile. Tactile switches include Browns, Blues, Clears, Greens, Bucking Springs, etc. Stiffness refers to how hard it is to push the key down, more stiffness means more force due to heavier springs.

The best keyboard I can find on that site for you is the Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Rapid. It does NKRO over PS/2, high quality, it has media keys, no backlighting. If you need more KRO over USB then there's the QuickFire TK, but the build quality is worse (you can turn off the backlighting so don't worry about it).


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You said yes for tactility and MX Red, but MX Reds aren't tactile. Tactile switches include Browns, Blues, Clears, Greens, Bucking Springs, etc. Stiffness refers to how hard it is to push the key down, more stiffness means more force due to heavier springs.
> 
> The best keyboard I can find on that site for you is the Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Rapid. It does NKRO over PS/2, high quality, it has media keys, no backlighting. If you need more KRO over USB then there's the QuickFire TK, but the build quality is worse (you can turn off the backlighting so don't worry about it).


Lol i failed with the tacktile lol. Thanks for the help. Btw is it me or is shift large and a button is missing?


----------



## carpcmelee

Location: New York
Stores: Best Buy, Staples, Etc. (online works too)
Keyboards in mind: No
Price range: <50
Backlighting: Would be great, but realistically not possible in my price range
Size: Full size?
Use: Typing Reports
USB/ps2: USB
Macro Keys: Nope
Media Keys: Don't care
Layout: QWERTY
Switch: Don't care, it just needs to be comfortable and accurate
Noise level: Don't really care
Tactility: yes
Stiffness: Find a good middle ground

Currently have a Microsoft Wireless Keyboard 2000, DESPISE THE LAYOUT, almost every other sentence I write has a typo on it no matter how much I try to get used to it. I also have a Logitech MX3100 and while that is a lot better than the Microsoft, I don't really like that one either.

Basically, all I ask for a keyboard that isn't chiclet, has some height between the keys, and has a typical layout, preferably under 50 USD. My favorite keyboards tend to be the old style wired keyboards that used to come with Dell desktops, Sony desktops, etc. Just need something basic that won't frustrate me to no end, but also won't be built like a rattle can.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Lol i failed with the tacktile lol. Thanks for the help. Btw is it me or is shift large and a button is missing?


Are you referring to the QuickFire TK? It does have a different layout, yes.


----------



## Natskyge

No the quickfire rabide red its missing å æ ø and > just beside shift atleast on the pictures.


----------



## twerk

*Price:* Around £80, less is better of course.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Preferably no, if it has backlighting I'll just turn it off.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or 75%
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, programming, essays etc.
*USB/ PS2:* Doesn't matter.
*KRO: *6+
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* If possible, yes.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK (ISO)
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blue

Plainer the better, I like the look of Filco boards because they are no frills. Thanks in advance.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> *Price:* Around £80, less is better of course.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Preferably no, if it has backlighting I'll just turn it off.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or 75%
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, programming, essays etc.
> *USB/ PS2:* Doesn't matter.
> *KRO: *6+
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* If possible, yes.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK (ISO)
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blue
> 
> Plainer the better, I like the look of Filco boards because they are no frills. Thanks in advance.


CM Storm QuickFire Rapid?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> CM Storm QuickFire Rapid?


Thanks for the reply. It's definitely an option, although I'm not too keen on the aesthetics. Too many logos and stuff.


----------



## dman811

Go to your local equivalent of WalMart and get a can of spray paint? It's an idea however a different keyboard might be a better idea.


----------



## Jixr

the newer versions have a lot less logos than what they used to have. Only logo is on the back now.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Go to your local equivalent of WalMart and get a can of spray paint? It's an idea however a different keyboard might be a better idea.


Yeah, another keyboard would be prefered!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the newer versions have a lot less logos than what they used to have. Only logo is on the back now.


Would you mind linking some pics? All the ones I can find look this this:


----------



## Jixr

And if the website that shows that image as what they have in stock, there is a good chance they will send you the newer logoless ones, unless they have been sitting on backstock for the last two years.

Also, the gray cases are much harder to find, CM eventually phased them out and only sell the QFR's with black cases now. ( the newer black ones have a more durable rubber finish than the older gray ones )


----------



## twerk

Thanks mate. Still not a fan though, I think it's the case colour I don't like. If it was black it would be perfect.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Thanks mate. Still not a fan though, I think it's the case colour I don't like. If it was black it would be perfect.


all the new ones are black now.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> all the new ones are black now.


You sure? The only black QFR I can find is the i version, which only comes with MX Browns. Thanks.

Are there any other options, or is it just the QFR?


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, the regular QFR is hard to find right now, rumor has it that they are looking to replace the QFR with the I ( and the XT has been hard to find for awhile too )

unless your willing to stretch your budget or sacrifice a little quality, there's not much else in your price range that I would consider buying. ( possibly use there might be something for you )
Filco fits your wants, except for the prices.


----------



## twerk

Hmmm, I may have to just take the plunge and buy a Filco. I need to order within the next 3 weeks ideally.

Edit: If I give up arrow keys and go with a 60% keyboard, are there any more options then?

Edit2: Oh, just saw the Noppoo Choc Mini on Massdrop. It would work out at £67.91 inc. delivery. Seems like an amazing deal, is it a good keyboard?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Hmmm, I may have to just take the plunge and buy a Filco. I need to order within the next 3 weeks ideally.
> 
> Edit: If I give up arrow keys and go with a 60% keyboard, are there any more options then?
> Edit2: Oh, just saw the Noppoo Choc Mini on Massdrop. It would work out at £67.91 inc. delivery. Seems like an amazing deal, is it a good keyboard?


I can't speak for 60% keyboards, though if you want to spend more then there's the Filco Majestouch 2, Leopold FC700R if you can find it, and WASD V2.


----------



## Jixr

You don't have to give up arrows, you can find an original poker, ( hard to find and expensive, i'm hunting for another one myself ) or a pure, or a custom build and remap the bottom right keys as arrow keys ala pokerX style. there are some other smaller compact layouts as well that you could consider if you want to go that route. ( though the smaller layout does require getting used to )


----------



## dman811

I believe @becomingmass just bought the Noppoo Choc Mini, if so I'll tell him to post about his thoughts on it. (IRL friends)


----------



## Ephruz

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Razer Blackwidow 2014 Stealth (NOT Ultimate) and Corsair K95
*Price:*up to 130 (this includes any taxes/shipping)
*Backlighting:* none, white or blue (rgb is fine if I can make the backlight white or blue)
*Size:*TKL or full size, full size Pref
*Use:* games (rhythm games in particular), Video Editing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* greater than 4
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* either
*Media keys (yes/ no):* either
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type:* not a lot of experience, but I think I like reds/browns or similar. Blacks feel nice but actuation force is too high for my liking
**Noise level (high/low):* will be applying o-rings anyway so any
**Tactility (yes/ no):* feedback is fine but I would prefer the keys are easier to press in rapid succession, so pref no
**Stiffness (high/ low):* low pref, but will accept any


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephruz*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Razer Blackwidow 2014 Stealth (NOT Ultimate) and Corsair K95
> *Price:*up to 130 (this includes any taxes/shipping)
> *Backlighting:* none, white or blue (rgb is fine if I can make the backlight white or blue)
> *Size:*TKL or full size, full size Pref
> *Use:* games (rhythm games in particular), Video Editing
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* greater than 4
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* either
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* either
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type:* not a lot of experience, but I think I like reds/browns or similar. Blacks feel nice but actuation force is too high for my liking
> **Noise level (high/low):* will be applying o-rings anyway so any
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* feedback is fine but I would prefer the keys are easier to press in rapid succession, so pref no
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* low pref, but will accept any


Cooler Master Storm QuickFire XT, Cooler Master Storm Trigger, Ducky G2 Pro, or Leopold FC700R. Cherry MX Red is probably the best switch choice for you.


----------



## Ephruz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Cooler Master Storm QuickFire XT, Cooler Master Storm Trigger, Ducky G2 Pro, or Leopold FC700R. Cherry MX Red is probably the best switch choice for you.


I can't find any of the keyboards you mentioned, and all of them are out of Stock on Mechanical Keyboards


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephruz*
> 
> I can't find any of the keyboards you mentioned, and all of them are out of Stock on Mechanical Keyboards


Also check amazon, newegg, and ncixus. Something has to be in stock... hopefully.


----------



## Ephruz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Also check amazon, newegg, and ncixus. Something has to be in stock... hopefully.


I don't see anything. I see some brown switch variants of the XT, that's about it.


----------



## ROFLLOLSTER

*Location:* NZ BUT I can buy from anywhere
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* One of the Cooler Master ones
*Price:* Ideally <150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Don't care
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Probably full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Mainly gaming
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* ???
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* If possible
*Media keys (yes/ no):* If possible
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Red or Brown


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROFLLOLSTER*
> 
> 
> *Location:* NZ BUT I can buy from anywhere
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* One of the Cooler Master ones
> *Price:* Ideally <150
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Don't care
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Probably full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Mainly gaming
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* ???
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* If possible
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* If possible
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Red or Brown


Cooler Master Storm Trigger or Trigger-Z?


----------



## ROFLLOLSTER

Yeah I was looking at those, definitely a possibility. Actually does anyone know something that would fit the same stuff above except be green for a H440 Razer build?


----------



## twerk

Looks like I'll be waiting for the Quick Fire Rapid Stealth... drools.


----------



## dman811

I'm pretty sure that's already out...


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's already out...


'Tis for you US folks, still waiting across the pond.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> 'Tis for you US folks, still waiting across the pond.


just get a regular rapid, and get someone to sell you the stock keycap set for like $10


----------



## Ephruz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> 'Tis for you US folks, still waiting across the pond.


This item was already discontinued on Newegg :c


----------



## DrockinWV

*Location:US*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:Like Ducky but hard to find,WSAD but no backlight







*
*Price:Would like to stay under $200*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):Would like to have blue or red backlight*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):Fullsize*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):Mostly will be used for gaming*
*USB/ PS2oesnt matter too much*
*KROoesnt matter*
*Macro keys (yes/ no)oesnt matter*
*Media keys (yes/ no)oesnt matter*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):Brown, or clear*
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*
I have been looking all over the place for Ducky Shine 3 Brown MX with a blue back light with no luck, hopefully find something similar with great build quality!









Edit: I did order a Max Keyboard sampler and could get 15% off their products, but not a must. Just like to get the best investment I can for my money!


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> 
> *Location:US*
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:Like Ducky but hard to find,WSAD but no backlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Price:Would like to stay under $200*
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):Would like to have blue or red backlight*
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):Fullsize*
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):Mostly will be used for gaming*
> *USB/ PS2oesnt matter too much*
> *KROoesnt matter*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no)oesnt matter*
> *Media keys (yes/ no)oesnt matter*
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US*
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):Brown, or clear*
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*
> I have been looking all over the place for Ducky Shine 3 Brown MX with a blue back light with no luck, hopefully find something similar with great build quality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I did order a Max Keyboard sampler and could get 15% off their products, but not a must. Just like to get the best investment I can for my money!


http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=87072&vpn=DK9008S3%2DBUSALAAR1&manufacture=Ducky

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=90657&vpn=DK9087S3%2DBUSALAAB1&manufacture=Ducky

Second one is tenkeyless couldn't find full size with blue LED. If you want clear switches on a stock board look into code keyboards.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=87072&vpn=DK9008S3%2DBUSALAAR1&manufacture=Ducky
> 
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=90657&vpn=DK9087S3%2DBUSALAAB1&manufacture=Ducky
> 
> Second one is tenkeyless couldn't find full size with blue LED. If you want clear switches on a stock board look into code keyboards.


Goodness i feel like an idiot now haha i was on http://www.ncix.com/, not ncixus.com

Thank you for your help


----------



## MrWayne

*Location:* Switzerland
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* toppreise.ch, a comparison webpage with most of the shops included. Also english








*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CORSAIR Raptor K50, though I don't need that many macro keys, I'm not using any on my mouse either.
*Price:* <100 Franks.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Mostly gaming
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Don't care
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* A few would be nice, 5-10
*Media keys (yes/ no):* If possible
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Swiss
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* -
**Noise level (high/low):* low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* High
Thanks in advance


----------



## MoPs

*Location:* Argentina
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* www.mercadolibre.com.ar , i might be able to get it from amazon
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* something like macs keyboard, but not that one
*Price:* 100dlls / 1000$
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes (no need to be coloured, but would be nice if its intesnity can be adjusted )
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* video editing (scratch / davinci resolve / photoshop etc)
*USB/ PS2:* usb
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* not nessesary
*Media keys (yes/ no):* no
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* low if possible
**Tactility (yes/ no):* could find what it means
**Stiffness (high/ low):* low/medium


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoPs*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Argentina
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* www.mercadolibre.com.ar , i might be able to get it from amazon
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* something like macs keyboard, but not that one
> *Price:* 100dlls / 1000$
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes (no need to be coloured, but would be nice if its intesnity can be adjusted )
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* video editing (scratch / davinci resolve / photoshop etc)
> *USB/ PS2:* usb
> *KRO:*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* not nessesary
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* no
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* low if possible
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* could find what it means
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* low/medium


*This thread* describes what tactility is. Basically it means that there's a bump (and sometimes a loud click) at the actuation point, which is about half-way down the keypress. I doubt you'll be able to get your hands on a Ducky keyboard, so you might want to look at the Cooler Master Storm Trigger or Trigger-Z. They're on Amazon but not the store you listed.


----------



## MalGanis2

Hey. I need a portable keyboard with US International layout to bring to class, got used to this layout and most keyboards on class are spanish QWERTY. It's hard to find this layout on spanish stores so I guess I'll have to go for european/international stores. I was checking ebay/dx.com for cheap with no shipping charge keyboards, that might be an option. I don't really need much quality, just that layout, cheap and if possible portable. Thanks very much.


*Location:* Spain
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
*Price:* As low as possible, under 20€.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Prefer TKL or something portable but don't really mind.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Programming & Typing.
*USB/ PS2:* USB.
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*
*Media keys (yes/ no):*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US International.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*


----------



## Dexgore

*Location:* DE
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM Storm Trigger Z MX Brown, a ducky . Dont kow about quality. But feel free for other suggestions
*Price:* -200€
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*yes , RGB would be nice ;D
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* pref full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*most gaming
*USB/ PS2:*
*KRO:* max
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no need
*Media keys (yes/ no):* would be nice too
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* DE , QWERTZ
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* actually MK80 with blue , could be softer keys.
**Noise level (high/low):* low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* low medium


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dexgore*
> 
> 
> *Location:* DE
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM Storm Trigger Z MX Brown, a ducky . Dont kow about quality. But feel free for other suggestions
> *Price:* -200€
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*yes , RGB would be nice ;D
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* pref full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*most gaming
> *USB/ PS2:*
> *KRO:* max
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* no need
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* would be nice too
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* DE , QWERTZ
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* actually MK80 with blue , could be softer keys.
> **Noise level (high/low):* low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* low medium


Trigger-Z with MX Browns seems like the right keyboard for you, unless you'd like to spend more for the Ducky Shine 3 which is probably even better.


----------



## mnOne

*Location:* DE
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Amazon.de, getdigital.de, Caseking
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Zero, any of the Coolermaster, Leopold, Zowie Celeritas, NOT the Logitech G710 (dislike the design)
*Price:* 100 EUR (if possible)
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* indifferent
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* preferably TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* games/typing
*USB/ PS2:* indifferent
*KRO:* indifferent
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
*Media keys (yes/ no):* yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* DE
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX-Brown
Plus, I would like to have a fairly minimalistic design and solid craftsmanship.

What I would still like to know:
Can anyone comment on the Zowie Celeritas? I have seen all the other ones recommended here, but didn't really find anything on the Zowie.
What's the difference between all the Coolermaster keyboards?
What are Cherry Stabilizers and why are they considered a con?

*Please just post all keyboards that come to mind, then I can have a look and decide which one I like best







*


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnOne*
> 
> 
> *Location:* DE
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Amazon.de, getdigital.de, Caseking
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Zero, any of the Coolermaster, Leopold, Zowie Celeritas
> *Price:* 100 EUR
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* indifferent
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* preferably TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* games/typing
> *USB/ PS2:* indifferent
> *KRO:* indifferent
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* yes
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* DE
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX-Brown
> Plus, I would like to have a fairly minimalistic design and solid craftsmanship.
> 
> What I would still like to know:
> Can anyone comment on the Zowie Celeritas? I have seen all the other ones recommended here, but didn't really find anything on the Zowie.
> What's the difference between all the Coolermaster keyboards?
> What are Cherry Stabilizers and why are they considered a con?


Cooler Master is like most other companies, some products are better than others. The QuickFire Pro, QuickFire TK, and QuickFire Ultimate come from a cheaper Chinese OEM and have inferior craftsmanship but they're also LED backlit and have simulated NKRO in USB unlike the other QuickFires. The QuickFire Rapid, QuickFire Rapid-I (I think), QuickFire XT, QuickFire stealth variants, Trigger, and Trigger-Z are all much higher quality and are made by Costar. The Rapid supports PS/2, I assume the XT and Stealth variants do too.

Cherry stabilizers are only considered a con by people who prefer Costar stabilizers. People who prefer Cherry stabilizers consider Costar stabilizers to be a con. Stabilizers are used on big keys like spacebar, shift, enter, backspace. Cherry stabilizers have pseudo switches next to the real ones, like so.



Costar stabilizers, also known as wire stabilizers, use a metal bar instead.



Costar stabilizers need to be lubed after a while, I don't think Cherry ones do. Costar stabilizers previously weren't compatible with LED backlighting, but manufacturers are claiming otherwise now. Cherry stabilizers have a different feel; a softer, mushier feel (except for spacebar), though not nearly as mushy as a key with o-rings installed. Costar stabilizers don't alter the feel; the key press feels the same as on every other key. So it's a matter of preference.

The CM Storm QuickFire Rapid, QuickFire Stealth, Leopold FC700R should all be great options for you. The QuickFire Rapid and Stealth use Costar stabilizers, I think the Leopold uses Cherry. The FC700R comes with PBT keycaps by default.


----------



## mnOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Cooler Master is like most other companies, some products are better than others. The QuickFire Pro, QuickFire TK, and QuickFire Ultimate come from a cheaper Chinese OEM and have inferior craftsmanship but they're also LED backlit and have simulated NKRO in USB unlike the other QuickFires. The QuickFire Rapid, QuickFire Rapid-I (I think), QuickFire XT, QuickFire stealth variants, Trigger, and Trigger-Z are all much higher quality and are made by Costar. The Rapid supports PS/2, I assume the XT and Stealth variants do too.
> 
> Cherry stabilizers are only considered a con by people who prefer Costar stabilizers. People who prefer Cherry stabilizers consider Costar stabilizers to be a con. Stabilizers are used on big keys like spacebar, shift, enter, backspace. Cherry stabilizers have pseudo switches next to the real ones, like so.
> 
> 
> 
> Costar stabilizers, also known as wire stabilizers, use a metal bar instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Costar stabilizers need to be lubed after a while, I don't think Cherry ones do. Costar stabilizers previously weren't compatible with LED backlighting, but manufacturers are claiming otherwise now. Cherry stabilizers have a different feel; a softer, mushier feel (except for spacebar), though not nearly as mushy as a key with o-rings installed. Costar stabilizers don't alter the feel; the key press feels the same as on every other key. So it's a matter of preference.
> 
> The CM Storm QuickFire Rapid, QuickFire Stealth, Leopold FC700R should all be great options for you. The QuickFire Rapid and Stealth use Costar stabilizers, I think the Leopold uses Cherry. The FC700R comes with PBT keycaps by default.


Wow, thanks for that amazingly insightful comment! The Quickfire Stealth looks to be my favorite right now, or the Rapid-i (if it is indeed made by Costar). I dislike the design on the regular Quickfire Rapid, don't like the combination of metal and black. Availability in Germany seems to be a bit of a problem though. It would be possible to the get the TK Stealth, is that one made by the Chinese OEM like the regular TK or by Costar? It has "NKRO over USB", so I would assume it is made in China, is that a fair assumption? Same goes for the Rapid-i actually.


----------



## boredgunner

I'm pretty sure the TK stealth is the same as the TK except for the keycaps. The Ducky Zero should be a good choice too. Also most QuickFire Rapids nowadays are all black.


----------



## mnOne

Alright, so no Quickfire TK Stealth then. Apparently even the regular Quickfire Rapids are not in stock in Germany now though...
Hmm. The Filco Majestouch 2 TKL would break my bank and it doesn't even have multimediakeys, right?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnOne*
> 
> Alright, so no Quickfire TK Stealth then. Apparently even the regular Quickfire Rapids are not in stock in Germany now though...
> Hmm. The Filco Majestouch 2 TKL would break my bank and it doesn't even have multimediakeys, right?


Yeah I don't see multimedia keys on it. Are Ducky and Leopold unavailable too?


----------



## mnOne

Ducky is available, Leopold only as a full keyboard. But here are my concerns about the Ducky: it is 140 Euros, and I dislike the snake on the spacebar. Plus I am iffy if I want LED backlighting, it might be nice while it lasts, but I fear that the LEDs might break down pretty quickly. Not sure if that is a justified fear.


----------



## boredgunner

You can disable the backlighting and get a new spacebar key.


----------



## mnOne

Ha, true. I would have to find an exactly matching space key though. And if I disable backlighting, what am I paying 140 Euros for?









I sent an email to some webstores that stock Coolermaster, let's see if and when they have the Quickfire Stealth back in stock









Thanks for all the help. Before, I was completely clueless, now I have narrowed it down to two keyboards


----------



## MADworld

*Location:* Europe/Finland
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://hintaseuranta.fi/osasto/nappaimistot/26232, I'm willing to order from anywhere in Europe
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Below
*Price:* 250€, Below
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Doesn't matter either way
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, typing and just general use
*USB/ PS2:* I do NOT have have any PS2 ports so USB[/B]
*KRO:* I've never had any issues before so I can only assume it wont matter
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter either way
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter either way
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Nordic/Finnish/Swedish, ISO? honestly I'm not sure what it is called
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Below
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes[/B]
**Stiffness (high/ low):* High
So here is the issue, I've only had a chance to try out the MX browns because no others are available where I live. From reading about the switches this is still what I would like to have had. Tactile, no click and mid to high pressure needed. I got to try them out on a Logitech 710+ in a store display but they felt too light to me. So my assumption is that the MX Clears would be a better fit for me.

The Clears however seem to only be available on so expensive boards that I might as well consider a Topre which, from what I've read, should be even better. Unless cheaper keyboards are available but I just haven't managed to find them. I'm willing to pay for quality but not for very marginal improvements so if I could get a good quality keyboard for 150€ I would be happy.

As for the layout I was wondering if it is possible alter some of the keys, on language specific keyboards, from one language layout to an other on ISO keyboards? For example aren't German keyboards the same layout as Nordic ones except for the special letters? And please note I'm not talking about the physical letters on the key itself but the input on the computer. If possible, is it easily done? I'm asking because not all models seem to be available with the Nordic layout.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MADworld*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Europe/Finland
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://hintaseuranta.fi/osasto/nappaimistot/26232, I'm willing to order from anywhere in Europe
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Below
> *Price:* 250€, Below
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Doesn't matter either way
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, typing and just general use
> *USB/ PS2:* I do NOT have have any PS2 ports so USB[/B]
> *KRO:* I've never had any issues before so I can only assume it wont matter
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter either way
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter either way
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Nordic/Finnish/Swedish, ISO? honestly I'm not sure what it is called
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Below
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes[/B]
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* High
> So here is the issue, I've only had a chance to try out the MX browns because no others are available where I live. From reading about the switches this is still what I would like to have had. Tactile, no click and mid to high pressure needed. I got to try them out on a Logitech 710+ in a store display but they felt too light to me. So my assumption is that the MX Clears would be a better fit for me.
> 
> The Clears however seem to only be available on so expensive boards that I might as well consider a Topre which, from what I've read, should be even better. Unless cheaper keyboards are available but I just haven't managed to find them. I'm willing to pay for quality but not for very marginal improvements so if I could get a good quality keyboard for 150€ I would be happy.
> 
> As for the layout I was wondering if it is possible alter some of the keys, on language specific keyboards, from one language layout to an other on ISO keyboards? For example aren't German keyboards the same layout as Nordic ones except for the special letters? And please note I'm not talking about the physical letters on the key itself but the input on the computer. If possible, is it easily done? I'm asking because not all models seem to be available with the Nordic layout.


If you'd like a Topre board, you could get a Realforce from here:

http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/swedish-finnish-topre-realforce-105ub-variable-gold-on-black-keyboard.asp


----------



## MADworld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you'd like a Topre board, you could get a Realforce from here:
> 
> http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/swedish-finnish-topre-realforce-105ub-variable-gold-on-black-keyboard.asp


Very tempted to try it out but the variable weight (55gm, 45gm & 30gm +- 15gm) is something that I don't think that I would like. A 55g version is something that I would be looking for but they didn't have one available.

I also haven't been able to find any with MX Clears at all, are these really so rare? Neither in the store you provided or on sites like http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=kb


----------



## Paradigm84

In that case, you could consider a WASD V2 with MX Clears, unfortunately you'd have to get one direct from WASD so the price would be a little higher, but it would still come in under budget:

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/mechanical-keyboard/wasd-v2-105-key-iso-custom-mechanical-keyboard.html

You can also change the keycaps to Swedish in Section 2 - "Select Layout Style".


----------



## MADworld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> In that case, you could consider a WASD V2 with MX Clears, unfortunately you'd have to get one direct from WASD so the price would be a little higher, but it would still come in under budget:
> 
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/mechanical-keyboard/wasd-v2-105-key-iso-custom-mechanical-keyboard.html
> 
> You can also change the keycaps to Swedish in Section 2 - "Select Layout Style".


I have to admit I almost impulse bought one after only 10 min on the site, that is a great system they have in place there for customization. I took a step back though and slept on it.

After checking on the customs website it would seems there is no fee for "computers" so hopefully that covers peripherals too. With the $50 shipping fee and additional VAT it's going to end up costing $265. That is quite steep for something that you can get for 165$ in the US.

It's in my budget range but I don't really feel like overpaying by that much even though my search for any board with MX clears within the EU has been a complete bust so far. All tips and advice are welcome.


----------



## Jixr

is it possible for you to source clear switches and just swap the switches yourself?

( its not that hard of a job ) but clear switches are still expensive to get by themselves ( $50 US for a pack of 110 )

Not sure with import fees if that route would be any cheaper for you.


----------



## MADworld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> is it possible for you to source clear switches and just swap the switches yourself?
> 
> ( its not that hard of a job ) but clear switches are still expensive to get by themselves ( $50 US for a pack of 110 )
> 
> Not sure with import fees if that route would be any cheaper for you.


Can you do this on any board, are they not soldiered on? Is it not a lot of work if they are?


----------



## Jixr

they are all soldered on, so you would need to take apart the keyboard, desolder the switches, remove them, and solder the new ones in, and reassemble.


----------



## theo87

Location: Europe/Poland

Budget keyboard.

If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: http://tinyurl.com/kars5lr http://tinyurl.com/lux4po2
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: *nope*
Price: *around 100€ (400zl in polish stores)*
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): *dont mind*
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): *Full size*
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): *Gaming, typing and just general use*
USB/ PS2: *USB*
KRO: *don't mind*
Macro keys (yes/ no): *no*
Media keys (yes/ no): *Would be nice, but isn't a must.*
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): *not sure*
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): *Probably Reds*
*Noise level (high/low): *I don't care much.*
*Tactility (yes/ no): *no*
*Stiffness (high/ low): *low-medium*

My 6Gv2 started doubling or trippling some signs and it annoys the hell out of me. I would throw it out of window, but It costed too much. I'm looking for something more reliable that will not break after a while. Also black switches are too hard for gaming imo.


----------



## MADworld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> they are all soldered on, so you would need to take apart the keyboard, desolder the switches, remove them, and solder the new ones in, and reassemble.


How finicky is to get done well? I guess what I'm wondering is if the quality of my soldering could affect the feel of the key presses or is it all good as long as they close the electrical circuit?


----------



## missalaire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MADworld*
> 
> How finicky is to get done well? I guess what I'm wondering is if the quality of my soldering could affect the feel of the key presses or is it all good as long as they close the electrical circuit?


If you've never soldered before, I'd recommend testing your soldering on some old keyboards (if you have any or can get some for cheap) so you don't accidentally mess anything up. If you don't feel comfortable doing it yourself, you could always find someone who offers these services on Deskthority, Geekhack, or perhaps here to do it for you.


----------



## MADworld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missalaire*
> 
> If you've never soldered before, I'd recommend testing your soldering on some old keyboards (if you have any or can get some for cheap) so you don't accidentally mess anything up. If you don't feel comfortable doing it yourself, you could always find someone who offers these services on Deskthority, Geekhack, or perhaps here to do it for you.


The last time I did some soldering was about 10 years ago when I wanted to connect, from what I remember, a 4x20 LCD display to a printer port in order to display various system information.

What I'm worried about is if I can solder 100+ switches the exact same way, but I don't know if the solder affects the feel of the switch or not, does it?

If it doesn't I'll just have to make sure that I don't short circuit anything which should be easy to avoid because there seem to be plenty of room around the contact points.


----------



## Jixr

nah, as long as the connection is made, you're good. the plate is what helps keep the feeling universal across the swtiches.


----------



## MADworld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> nah, as long as the connection is made, you're good. the plate is what helps keep the feeling universal across the swtiches.


Ok, thanks for clarifying that for me. Never seen one opened up first hand so I didn't want to make assumptions.

I'll update my info

*Location:* Europe/Finland
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://hintaseuranta.fi/osasto/nappaimistot/26232 http://keyboardco.com/http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=kb
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None
*Price:* < 200 €
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Doesn't matter either way
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, typing and just general use
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Sure
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter either way
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter either way
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Nordic/Finnish/Swedish, ISO
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown*
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* High
I might as well go for PBT plastic right away then i guess. No reason not to, right?

*Will be switched out to Clears.

Now I'm even looking into ergo clears and lubricants, what have you gotten me into


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Which do you prefer?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823816010&cm_re=corsair_k70-_-23-816-010-_-Product

This corsair k70 Red MX cherry

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823114038&cm_re=blackwidow_ultimate_2014-_-23-114-038-_-Product

Razro Blackwidow 2014

I want faster response keys and comfort. Must be responsive and quick too.

Currently I have the razer blackwidow tournament edition 2014. but it is too small lol.


----------



## TK421

*Location:* SEA/Indonesia
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* -
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* 2nd handed blackwidows tournament - not sure if good or not
*Price:* $110 less
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes and no, any color
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* standard tkl 84 key
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* game + casual everyday
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* 6 or higher
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
*Media keys (yes/ no):* no if adds more than 84 key
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown (razer orange?) or Red
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*
Keyboard needs to have: 1000hz polling. Compact case/chassis. Detachable cable is a bonus, but not a must.
Not needed, but OK to have: media keys.
Note: international shipping is not an option

From what I've heard, the razer kailh switch isn't as consistent in spring pressure compared to cherry, but has less stem wobble. Actuation point won't be an issue for me since I will be using o-rings with the stem. - not recommended by OCN members. (?, need clarification)

Currently own a 104 key layout B540 (greetech MX red replica I believe). Number pad is unused and getting in the way. The TKL version of this keyboard, B530 is not available where I live.

Quickfire-I - not sure about this one (expensive :| ) does the ARM processor make any noticeable difference? I only use the constant-on light mode in my keyboard (solid brightness). NKRO(?) - legit NKRO?
Quickfire rapid red - how does responsiveness compare to the quickfire-i?
Normal quickfire TKL
Blackwidow Tournament - looks cool I can find one below 85$ (second handed) but finding the stealth version with MX Brown is difficult.
Blackwidow Tournament 2014 - kailh switches(concern above)

Any other keyboard suggestions welcome.


----------



## TK421

anyone?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 
> *Location:* SEA/Indonesia
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* -
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* 2nd handed blackwidows tournament - not sure if good or not
> *Price:* $110 less
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes and no, any color
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* standard tkl 84 key
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* game + casual everyday
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* 6 or higher
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* no if adds more than 84 key
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown (razer orange?) or Red
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*
> Keyboard needs to have: 1000hz polling. Compact case/chassis. Detachable cable is a bonus, but not a must.
> Not needed, but OK to have: media keys.
> Note: international shipping is not an option
> 
> From what I've heard, the razer kailh switch isn't as consistent in spring pressure compared to cherry, but has less stem wobble. Actuation point won't be an issue for me since I will be using o-rings with the stem. - not recommended by OCN members. (?, need clarification)
> 
> Currently own a 104 key layout B540 (greetech MX red replica I believe). Number pad is unused and getting in the way. The TKL version of this keyboard, B530 is not available where I live.
> 
> Quickfire-I - not sure about this one (expensive :| ) does the ARM processor make any noticeable difference? I only use the constant-on light mode in my keyboard (solid brightness). NKRO(?) - legit NKRO?
> Quickfire rapid red - how does responsiveness compare to the quickfire-i?
> Normal quickfire TKL
> Blackwidow Tournament - looks cool I can find one below 85$ (second handed) but finding the stealth version with MX Brown is difficult.
> Blackwidow Tournament 2014 - kailh switches(concern above)
> 
> Any other keyboard suggestions welcome.


Go for the QuickFire Rapid. It has everything you ask for. Responsiveness is not an issue, it has 1000 Hz polling rate. Its build quality is 10x better than most of the other keyboards you listed.


----------



## bluegarfield

Hi,

*Location:* Singapore
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://www.x-tremesolution.com/#!filco/c1udd , http://resources.vr-zone.net/uploads/pcshow2014/CM%20Storm.jpg , http://resources.vr-zone.net/pricewatch/uploads/cybermind/1408124046-cybermind.pdf
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM Storm QF XT, CM Storm QF Ultimate, Ducky Shine 3, Filco Majestouch 2
*Price:* 200SDG/160USD, this is the max I can go, I'd rather cheaper better but I dont mind spending as long as the quality justifies
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Doesnt matter, may be no, unless it's Ducky
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size preferably, feel weird on TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* mainly programming + gaming
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* 6 at least
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* doesn't matter, probably no
*Media keys (yes/ no):* doesn't matter
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown (would like Clear, but can't find in Singapore)
**Noise level (high/low):* -
**Tactility (yes/ no):* -
**Stiffness (high/ low):* -
I prioritize quality over all so I initially prefer Filco due to its reputation of being of super high quality. However, after some research I come into liking QF XT more and more. Still there are some concern regarding CM Storm keyboard build quality comparing to Filco, and also the durability of detachable cord vs a non-detachable one. As mentioned, I can afford the price of Filco, but if some other cheaper keyboard that offer comparable quality (understand that it can be slightly lesser) I would love to save my money.

There are also chance that QF XT doesn't come with brown in Singapore so any other options that I have overlook will be great.

Thanks much


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluegarfield*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> *Location:* Singapore
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://www.x-tremesolution.com/#!filco/c1udd , http://resources.vr-zone.net/uploads/pcshow2014/CM%20Storm.jpg , http://resources.vr-zone.net/pricewatch/uploads/cybermind/1408124046-cybermind.pdf
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM Storm QF XT, CM Storm QF Ultimate, Ducky Shine 3, Filco Majestouch 2
> *Price:* 200SDG/160USD, this is the max I can go, I'd rather cheaper better but I dont mind spending as long as the quality justifies
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Doesnt matter, may be no, unless it's Ducky
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size preferably, feel weird on TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* mainly programming + gaming
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* 6 at least
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* doesn't matter, probably no
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* doesn't matter
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown (would like Clear, but can't find in Singapore)
> **Noise level (high/low):* -
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* -
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* -
> I prioritize quality over all so I initially prefer Filco due to its reputation of being of super high quality. However, after some research I come into liking QF XT more and more. Still there are some concern regarding CM Storm keyboard build quality comparing to Filco, and also the durability of detachable cord vs a non-detachable one. As mentioned, I can afford the price of Filco, but if some other cheaper keyboard that offer comparable quality (understand that it can be slightly lesser) I would love to save my money.
> 
> There are also chance that QF XT doesn't come with brown in Singapore so any other options that I have overlook will be great.
> 
> Thanks much


The QuickFire XT has great build quality, but the Ducky Shine 3 will be a decent step-up from it, and the Filco should be an even bigger step-up. I'd get the Filco, it seems perfect for you.


----------



## bluegarfield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The QuickFire XT has great build quality, but the Ducky Shine 3 will be a decent step-up from it, and the Filco should be an even bigger step-up. I'd get the Filco, it seems perfect for you.


Thank you. That was what I had in mind initially (Filco Majestouch 2 Yellow edition). But I am also tempted by QF XT, especially by the fact that I can save up to $60. But the price seems to vary by quite a bit at local retailers here, say if I manage to get Filco just by extra $40, it would be done deal, $60 suddenly becomes a sizeable amount.

Also, I don't know much about QF XT and its quality, and whether detachable cord is durable enough. It seems to be a newer keyboard to have extensive review and comparison on the net compared to Filco, so I am a bit doubtful. But this being only my 2nd mech keyboard, I would hope to save some money if possible.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluegarfield*
> 
> Thank you. That was what I had in mind initially (Filco Majestouch 2 Yellow edition). But I am also tempted by QF XT, especially by the fact that I can save up to $60. But the price seems to vary by quite a bit at local retailers here, say if I manage to get Filco just by extra $40, it would be done deal, $60 suddenly becomes a sizeable amount.
> 
> Also, I don't know much about QF XT and its quality, and whether detachable cord is durable enough. It seems to be a newer keyboard to have extensive review and comparison on the net compared to Filco, so I am a bit doubtful. But this being only my 2nd mech keyboard, I would hope to save some money if possible.


I've used the QuickFire Rapid, which is a smaller version of the XT so build quality should be more or less the same. The detachable cable is certainly durable enough, same goes for my Ducky Shine 2. The XT's value can't be beat, that's for sure. But if you go with the XT, part of you will always be wondering if you should have gotten the Filco instead.


----------



## bluegarfield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've used the QuickFire Rapid, which is a smaller version of the XT so build quality should be more or less the same. The detachable cable is certainly durable enough, same goes for my Ducky Shine 2. The XT's value can't be beat, that's for sure. But if you go with the XT, part of you will always be wondering if you should have gotten the Filco instead.


True enough







But there is also another part of me wondering what extra thing I could get with the money saved (mouse/headphone/etc) if I go for XT instead, assuming the quality of XT will stand my abusive test (I am travelling a lot, and when I am not, I bring my keyboard just bare in my backpack back and forth between work and home).

Thank you. I will probably try to get some bargained deal during the upcoming IT fair and see what is the best deal I can get


----------



## Jixr

the XT is amazing, and don't by into the ficlo>XT/QFR hype, it litterally is the same plate, the same case, and the only difference is the quality of soldering on the joints.

also note, the XT has a full USB A sized connector instead of the mini usb like the QFR and filco have.


----------



## missalaire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the XT is amazing, and don't by into the ficlo>XT/QFR hype, it litterally is the same plate, the same case, and the only difference is the quality of soldering on the joints.
> 
> also note, the XT has a full USB A sized connector instead of the mini usb like the QFR and filco have.


That's not the only difference the Filco has over those CM boards... Filco uses a much better PCB also.


----------



## TK421

I heard that the CM storm rapid is a filco OEM? Which one of the filco model is a copy of the quickfire rapid and what's the difference between them two?


----------



## missalaire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I heard that the CM storm rapid is a filco OEM? Which one of the filco model is a copy of the quickfire rapid and what's the difference between them two?


They both use Costar as an OEM, but they are not copies of eachother.. the cases are not the same nor are the internals the same with the exception of having Costar stabilizers.


----------



## bluegarfield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the XT is amazing, and don't by into the ficlo>XT/QFR hype, it litterally is the same plate, the same case, and the only difference is the quality of soldering on the joints.
> 
> also note, the XT has a full USB A sized connector instead of the mini usb like the QFR and filco have.


I believe Filco has non-detachable cord instead?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missalaire*
> 
> They both use Costar as an OEM, but they are not copies of eachother.. the cases are not the same nor are the internals the same with the exception of having Costar stabilizers.


XT has a male < - > male USB connector?


----------



## Pip Boy

A 60% keyboard
backlit with color choices extending between Red, Blue and Green (not just blue/pink)
detachable USB cord.
Soft sounding keys ( kind of that silky sweet noise an MX black seems to make )
removable keys so i can add my own silly keys.

any ideas? i had thought about the upcoming Ducky 60% but its just a blue/pink LED and the mxblack keys aren't available yet



also they are doing a gun metal grey version, i think the silver frame is really nice but might not go with the rest of my stuff.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> XT has a male < - > male USB connector?


yes


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yes


does that have any advantage over mini USB?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> does that have any advantage over mini USB?


potentially more durable, but finding a male to male cable can be tricky if you break yours, compared to the 50 million mini and micro usb's I have laying around.


----------



## K1NG

Location: Canada

Stores: Canada Computers; http://www.canadacomputers.com/
NCIX: www.ncix.ca
futureshop: www.futureshop.ca
bestbuy: www.bestbuy.ca

Keyboards I currently have in mind: Corsair Vengeance K70, Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth, Logitech G710

Price: 100-150 CAD (so roughly 100-150 USD) but could be stretched for something that ticks all (or at least most) the boxes.

Backlighting: Preferably red, since my rig has red LED's. Could settle for another color though, and backlighting is not a deal breaker.

Size: Full size

Use: Mostly typing, some gaming.

USB/PS2: Don't care.

KRO: Yes, for gaming purposes.

Macro keys: Not necessary, would be a bonus

Media keys: Yes.

Layout: US.

Switch type: Cherry MX Brown.

Another thing to take into consideration: I have fairly large hands (about 8'' from bottom of my palm to middle finger tip) so preferably a keyboard that doesn't have small keys/would be suited for larger sized hands.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

*Location:* Wisconsin
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* not really
*Price:* Under $100
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, typing
*USB/ PS2:* Either
*KRO:* Standard
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* Either
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* High


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Wisconsin
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* not really
> *Price:* Under $100
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, typing
> *USB/ PS2:* Either
> *KRO:* Standard
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* Either
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* High


CM Storm QuickFire Rapid with MX blues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K1NG*
> 
> Location: Canada
> 
> Stores: Canada Computers; http://www.canadacomputers.com/
> NCIX: www.ncix.ca
> futureshop: www.futureshop.ca
> bestbuy: www.bestbuy.ca
> 
> Keyboards I currently have in mind: Corsair Vengeance K70, Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth, Logitech G710
> 
> Price: 100-150 CAD (so roughly 100-150 USD) but could be stretched for something that ticks all (or at least most) the boxes.
> 
> Backlighting: Preferably red, since my rig has red LED's. Could settle for another color though, and backlighting is not a deal breaker.
> 
> Size: Full size
> 
> Use: Mostly typing, some gaming.
> 
> USB/PS2: Don't care.
> 
> KRO: Yes, for gaming purposes.
> 
> Macro keys: Not necessary, would be a bonus
> 
> Media keys: Yes.
> 
> Layout: US.
> 
> Switch type: Cherry MX Brown.
> 
> Another thing to take into consideration: I have fairly large hands (about 8'' from bottom of my palm to middle finger tip) so preferably a keyboard that doesn't have small keys/would be suited for larger sized hands.


CM Storm Trigger-Z or Trigger.


----------



## NeilR

*Location: US*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Quickfire TK, Quickfire Ultimate, Das Keyboard Model S*
*Price: <$150*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Must have arrow keys, num pad not a must. Compact is good, eg. Quickfire TK*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): All three. Good typing feel is a must.*
*USB/ PS2: Either*
*KRO: Doesnt matter.*
*Macro keys (yes/ no): Doesn't matter.*
*Media keys (yes/ no): Doesn't matter.*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US QWERTY.*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Brown*
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*
EDIT: I use Linux, so keep that in consideration, though my current keyboard is a Microsoft product and it works fine...

Thanks for your time. There are just SO MANY keyboards out there that could potentially suit me.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeilR*
> 
> 
> *Location: US*
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Quickfire TK, Quickfire Ultimate, Das Keyboard Model S*
> *Price: <$150*
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes*
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Must have arrow keys, num pad not a must. Compact is good, eg. Quickfire TK*
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): All three. Good typing feel is a must.*
> *USB/ PS2: Either*
> *KRO: Doesnt matter.*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no): Doesn't matter.*
> *Media keys (yes/ no): Doesn't matter.*
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US QWERTY.*
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Brown*
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*
> EDIT: I use Linux, so keep that in consideration, though my current keyboard is a Microsoft product and it works fine...
> 
> Thanks for your time. There are just SO MANY keyboards out there that could potentially suit me.


Ducky!


----------



## NeilR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Ducky!


Which one(s) in particular? WTB link?

I also remember hearing something about Duckys having something called stabilizers, can someone clue me in on that?

Also, it seems that almost all keyboards with browns are out of stock currently, so it may be a while before I can actually get something.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeilR*
> 
> Which one(s) in particular? WTB link?
> 
> I also remember hearing something about Duckys having something called stabilizers, can someone clue me in on that?
> 
> Also, it seems that almost all keyboards with browns are out of stock currently, so it may be a while before I can actually get something.


Ducky G2 Pro, Zero, or maybe the Shine 3 if you can find one for under $150. You can find them on mechanicalkeyboards.com, NCIX, and maybe some other places.

All mechanical keyboards have stabilizers on the bigger keys like spacebar, enter, backspace, etc. There are two types of stabilizers: Cherry and Costar stabilizers. The former look like pseudo mechanical switches, they don't really need to be lubed and they make it easier to remove/install keycaps, but they feel mushier. Costar stabilizers are also known as wire stabilizers, they're like a metal bar underneath the keycap. They don't alter the feel of the keypress, but they are harder to work with and probably require lubrication after a while. Below is a picture of a Cherry stabilizer:










While the image below shows Costar stabilizers.










Backlit keyboards use Cherry stabilizers.


----------



## bluegarfield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeilR*
> 
> Which one(s) in particular? WTB link?
> 
> I also remember hearing something about Duckys having something called stabilizers, can someone clue me in on that?
> 
> Also, it seems that almost all keyboards with browns are out of stock currently, so it may be a while before I can actually get something.


Ducky Shine 3 or Ducky Zero are all all fine. Zero is more compact if you like it (http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/en/ducky_zero_dK2087S.html).
Actually Shine 3 also have TKL version, DK9087 I think.

Ducky uses Cherry Stabilizer, which some people say feel mushier comparing to Costar stabilizer, but both are quality and just personal preference.


----------



## NeilR

So what would be the advantages of the Ducky Zero over the Quickfire TK? From what I've seen the CM Storm is built very well and is a fair bit less expensive.


----------



## bluegarfield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeilR*
> 
> So what would be the advantages of the Ducky Zero over the Quickfire TK? From what I've seen the CM Storm is built very well and is a fair bit less expensive.


Zero has build quality on par with Shine 3, which is supposedly really good, minus some fancy features. The TKL version removes numpad so you may find yourself needing one.

QF TK has "unknown OEM", by unknown I mean there doesnt seem to have information about it and all I managed to find was it's not manufacturer by either iOne or Costar (could not verify this info though). However that doesn't mean the board is badly build or anything. I used it before and it feels quite solid. And TK layout is a bit weird (personal opinion) that combined both arrows keys and numpad. This one is really up to personal preference but I cant really get used to this layout compared to the "more standard" layout of TKL Ducky Zero.

Also, QF TK has non-standard keycaps for bottom row (Ctrl, Alt, etc) so you may have trouble finding replacement or customize as compared to the standard cap size of Ducky Zero


----------



## NeilR

Just noticed something; the Quickfire Rapid-i ($110 at NCIX) has a 2-year warranty, while the Ducky Zero Shine TKL ($120 at mechanicalkeyboards) has only a 1-year warranty.

To my eyes, the Rapid-i looks like an even better keyboard than the Zero, almost on par with the Shine 3 TKL in terms of features (all three have standard layout as well), and yet the Rapid-i, which has seemingly excellent quality after having watched a few video reviews where the board was flex tested, is the least expensive.

Would you guys still go with the Zero? Or would you seriously consider the Rapid-i?


----------



## Jixr

I'd take the CM, I actually like my XT better than a Ducky I used for a bit.


----------



## bluegarfield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeilR*
> 
> Just noticed something; the Quickfire Rapid-i ($110 at NCIX) has a 2-year warranty, while the Ducky Zero Shine TKL ($120 at mechanicalkeyboards) has only a 1-year warranty.
> 
> To my eyes, the Rapid-i looks like an even better keyboard than the Zero, almost on par with the Shine 3 TKL in terms of features (all three have standard layout as well), and yet the Rapid-i, which has seemingly excellent quality after having watched a few video reviews where the board was flex tested, is the least expensive.
> 
> Would you guys still go with the Zero? Or would you seriously consider the Rapid-i?


I would probably go with QF Rapid-i also. But then I am not that experience with the whole Ducky product range (only had Ducky Shine 3 before). Probably Shine 3 > QF Rapid-i > Zero if I am the one who buying


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeilR*
> 
> Just noticed something; the Quickfire Rapid-i ($110 at NCIX) has a 2-year warranty, while the Ducky Zero Shine TKL ($120 at mechanicalkeyboards) has only a 1-year warranty.
> 
> To my eyes, the Rapid-i looks like an even better keyboard than the Zero, almost on par with the Shine 3 TKL in terms of features (all three have standard layout as well), and yet the Rapid-i, which has seemingly excellent quality after having watched a few video reviews where the board was flex tested, is the least expensive.
> 
> Would you guys still go with the Zero? Or would you seriously consider the Rapid-i?


If the Rapid-I has the same OEM and build quality of the normal Rapid, I'd choose it.


----------



## bluegarfield

Anyone knows what come bundled with Filco Majestouch 2 box? Key puller? WASD caps? Nothing? I tried to search on it but there seem to be mixed responses and I am so confused now.

Thanks much


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluegarfield*
> 
> Anyone knows what come bundled with Filco Majestouch 2 box? Key puller? WASD caps? Nothing? I tried to search on it but there seem to be mixed responses and I am so confused now.
> 
> Thanks much


Mine came with a keycap puller and plastic keyboard cover.


----------



## bluegarfield

Are Filco Majestouch 2 and Majestouch Ninja essentially the same keyboard with only difference in keycap? Their naming on various website made me confused and wonder if those 2 boards are built the same


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluegarfield*
> 
> Are Filco Majestouch 2 and Majestouch Ninja essentially the same keyboard with only difference in keycap? Their naming on various website made me confused and wonder if those 2 boards are built the same


The ninja version also has a black logo on the front of the casing instead of silver.


----------



## DanelM

*Location:* Estonia
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://www.hinnavaatlus.ee/, but anything in Europe will do as long as the shipping costs are reasonable.
*Price:* The less the better, but I'd like something good.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, but if it saves me a lot of money then I'll manage without it.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full or TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games
*KRO:* NKRO
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Nordic
*Switch type:* Cherry MX Brown


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanelM*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Estonia
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://www.hinnavaatlus.ee/, but anything in Europe will do as long as the shipping costs are reasonable.
> *Price:* The less the better, but I'd like something good.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, but if it saves me a lot of money then I'll manage without it.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full or TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games
> *KRO:* NKRO
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Nordic
> *Switch type:* Cherry MX Brown


So you'd like a quality backlit mechanical keyboard with NKRO... the CM Storm Trigger (or Trigger-Z) and Ducky Shine 3 come to mind first. I don't know if the latter is available to you in Nordic layout, but I suspect the Triggers are.


----------



## BoredErica

Storm Triggers are nice, but the lettering on their keycaps wear out too quickly for me.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* (Amazon is prefered since I work there and get a discount)
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Looking at CM Storm QuickFire Rapid-i or custom WASD V2
*Price:* Under $150 if possible
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Nice to have, but also willing to just change keycaps for my needs
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and Programming
*USB/ PS2:* Either
*KRO:* As much as possible
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Likely either Reds or Browns
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* (Amazon is prefered since I work there and get a discount)
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Looking at CM Storm QuickFire Rapid-i or custom WASD V2
> *Price:* Under $150 if possible
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Nice to have, but also willing to just change keycaps for my needs
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and Programming
> *USB/ PS2:* Either
> *KRO:* As much as possible
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Likely either Reds or Browns
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low


Both are good choices, but you could also consider the Ducky Shine 3 or a Filco Majestouch-2.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* (Amazon is prefered since I work there and get a discount)
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Looking at CM Storm QuickFire Rapid-i or custom WASD V2
> *Price:* Under $150 if possible
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Nice to have, but also willing to just change keycaps for my needs
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and Programming
> *USB/ PS2:* Either
> *KRO:* As much as possible
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Likely either Reds or Browns
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low


If you want tactility than you don't want reds, since they aren't tactile. You should probably go for either a custom WASD V2, Ducky Shine 3 if you want the lighting features, Filco Majestouch 2, or KUL ES-87. If I had to guess, either the Filco or KUL provides the best build quality. I've read some claim that the KUL ES-87 has even better build quality than the Filco despite the modest cost. The Ducky Shine 3 and ES-87 do NKRO over USB, while the WASD V2 and Filco do NKRO over PS/2.

The KUL ES-87 is also available in MX Clears. I don't recommend Browns to people who want tactility since I consider the tactility to be close to non-existent. Clears are tactile and quiet, basically everything Browns should be in my opinion.


----------



## Paradigm84

Wow, can't believe I forgot to recommend the KUL ES-87, that is *definitely* worth considering, I love that keyboard, my review of it is in my sig.


----------



## MrMD

Looking to replace my Steelseries 6GV2 with a smaller form factor KB.Been wanting a CM storm Quick TK(red switches) but they are never in stock anywhere in the UK.

Location: UK
Any keyboards you currently have in mind:Wanted a CM Storm QuickFire TK(Red switch) but impossible to get in the UK for the last 2/3 months
Price: Around £80 definatly no more than £100 including shipping
Backlighting:Yes,would like Green,but no too fussed
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):TKL or smaller
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming
USB/ PS2: Doesnt matter
KRO: Not sure really?
Macro keys (yes/ no):no
Media keys (yes/ no): Yes (very important)
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): UK
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Defiantly Reds


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> Looking to replace my Steelseries 6GV2 with a smaller form factor KB.Been wanting a CM storm Quick TK(red switches) but they are never in stock anywhere in the UK.
> 
> Location: UK
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind:Wanted a CM Storm QuickFire TK(Red switch) but impossible to get in the UK for the last 2/3 months
> Price: Around £80 definatly no more than £100 including shipping
> Backlighting:Yes,would like Green,but no too fussed
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):TKL or smaller
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming
> USB/ PS2: Doesnt matter
> KRO: Not sure really?
> Macro keys (yes/ no):no
> Media keys (yes/ no): Yes (very important)
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): UK
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Defiantly Reds


If backlighting isn't too important, look for the QuickFire Rapid. It costs less, has no backlighting, but actually has better build quality.


----------



## MrMD

p
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If backlighting isn't too important, look for the QuickFire Rapid. It costs less, has no backlighting, but actually has better build quality.


Done a quick search of the main UK retailers,none of them seem to stock that KB anymore sadly


----------



## Offler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Central Europe
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* www.alza.sk, www.shark.sk (not many choices)
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Logitech Deluxe 250
> *Price:* 20-50 dollars
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not a factor, can be both.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* ALL Mentioned
> *USB/ PS2:* PS/2
> *KRO:* True NKRO if possible. (I can write with all 10 fingers. Many cheap USB keyboards were just too slow).
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US or SK (Slovak)
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes, but not necessary.
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* medium or low
> Looking for something practical, not fancy.


Hate to quote myself, but after few months this became available:
http://www.alza.sk/steelseries-keyboard-6gv2-us-d307256.htm

Full Size, PS/2, Slightly above the price limit...

It has "cherry black MX" switches. Can you provide any feedback on them?


----------



## Paradigm84

Cherry MX Black switches are linear with actuation force on the heavier side, some people like this as it usually reduces the number of accidental keypresses compared to the lighter linear switch, the MX Red, but others find the MX Black too heavy for long periods of typing.

Regarding the board itself, the build quality of the board itself is decent, it feels solid, but the keycaps are really not good at all.


----------



## Offler

For some time I was used to write on mechanical typewriter, so i dont see "too heavy" to press as a problem. Imagine the noise when I used my very old IBM keyboard years ago









I just fear it will be much noisier as my current Logitech K250 deluxe, as I am used to write until midnight (previous IBM keyboard was so noisy that people from next room were complaining about it).





Sounds quiet enough, so it seems I will give a try.

Thanks.


----------



## BoredErica

Location: USA (Aka #1 country in the world!!!!1111)
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky Legend. Doesn't look like it has a TKL version though. I have no idea why the numpad is on the right side instead of the left side of the board. Thinking of Ducky Shine 3 TKL. Looking for a very solid, premium keyboard. CM Trigger keycaps are wearing out already and it's annoying me. If PBT takes longer to wear out than ABT, can't I just replace ABT more often instead? Since PBT costs more.









Price: Hoping to spend $200 or less, but I can be swayed either way.
Backlighting: Yes. This is a must. I'm thinking of blue switches and blue LED backlighting. I don't care for fancy lightning modes.
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):TKL. Don't want it any smaller. Just TKL. Or, if you can find a full-sized keyboard with keypad on the left side of the keyboard.
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and typing. I wrote my book on my last keyboard.
USB/ PS2: Prefer USB.
KRO: Doesn't matter.
Macro keys: Not a major selling point, but it's cool if it comes free. I don't use volume keys, I adjust the volume knob on my amp. Macro keys are assigned via AutoHotkey for my numpad keys.
Media keys: Don't care. Too many media key functionality has all of it labeled on the keys though, crowding the keycaps.
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): Wut?
Switch type: Blues

A TKL solution needs an extra numpad that somewhat matches the aesthetic of the keyboard.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Location: USA (Aka #1 country in the world!!!!1111)
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky Legend. Doesn't look like it has a TKL version though. I have no idea why the numpad is on the right side instead of the left side of the board. Thinking of Ducky Shine 3 TKL. Looking for a very solid, premium keyboard. CM Trigger keycaps are wearing out already and it's annoying me. If PBT takes longer to wear out than ABT, can't I just replace ABT more often instead? Since PBT costs more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price: Hoping to spend $200 or less, but I can be swayed either way.
> Backlighting: Yes. This is a must. I'm thinking of blue switches and blue LED backlighting. I don't care for fancy lightning modes.
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):TKL. Don't want it any smaller. Just TKL. Or, if you can find a full-sized keyboard with keypad on the left side of the keyboard.
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and typing. I wrote my book on my last keyboard.
> USB/ PS2: Prefer USB.
> KRO: Doesn't matter.
> Macro keys: Not a major selling point, but it's cool if it comes free. I don't use volume keys, I adjust the volume knob on my amp. Macro keys are assigned via AutoHotkey for my numpad keys.
> Media keys: Don't care. Too many media key functionality has all of it labeled on the keys though, crowding the keycaps.
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): Wut?
> Switch type: Blues


Get the Ducky Shine 3 if you can't wait any longer. If you have some patience, the Shine 4 will be out this year I believe, and maybe they'll release a Legend TKL?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Get the Ducky Shine 3 if you can't wait any longer. If you have some patience, the Shine 4 will be out this year I believe, and maybe they'll release a Legend TKL?


I'm hoping that it's not set in stone yet. The Shine 4 will have the knobs though, and I don't want that.

I think the Keyboard section of OCN could use with a thread laying out general differences between each keyboard. It's not like processors where you can just look at specs and know what's up. How is the build quality of Ducky vs Filco vs WASD vs Deck vs this and that? I have no idea. What does each do well relative to other? I know Deck has that weird-looking keycap lettering font though.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm hoping that it's not set in stone yet. The Shine 4 will have the knobs though, and I don't want that.
> 
> I think the Keyboard section of OCN could use with a thread laying out general differences between each keyboard. It's not like processors where you can just look at specs and know what's up. How is the build quality of Ducky vs Filco vs WASD vs Deck vs this and that? I have no idea. What does each do well relative to other? I know Deck has that weird-looking keycap lettering font though.


Filco is said to have the best build quality of any Costar board, while the KUL ES-87 is said to have the best build quality out of any non-Korean keyboard that uses Cherry stabilizers. I don't know how WASD compares, I'd like to know myself. Not many people talk about Deck these days.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Get the Ducky Shine 3 if you can't wait any longer. If you have some patience, the Shine 4 will be out this year I believe, and maybe they'll release a Legend TKL?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that it's not set in stone yet. The Shine 4 will have the knobs though, and I don't want that.
> 
> I think the Keyboard section of OCN could use with a thread laying out general differences between each keyboard. It's not like processors where you can just look at specs and know what's up. How is the build quality of Ducky vs Filco vs WASD vs Deck vs this and that? I have no idea. What does each do well relative to other? I know Deck has that weird-looking keycap lettering font though.
Click to expand...

Although having a thread comparing individual boards to each other sounds like a good idea at first, it would be a huge amount of work for not much gain.

To make such a thread thorough, we would probably have more than 30 keyboards to compare, which would mean we'd need 435 individual comparisons, this would be an excessive amount of work for little return.

Instead, we have the Recommended Mechanical Keyboards thread, where, by collating suggestions from members of OCN, I've outlined some of the best options by switch type and form factor.

Whilst this doesn't do a direct comparison between specific boards, it offers some pros and cons for each board, as well as extra information such as whether it is backlit, whether the bottom row layout is 'standard' (see the thread for a definition) and what the price point is.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Although having a thread comparing individual boards to each other sounds like a good idea at first, it would be a huge amount of work for not much gain.
> 
> To make such a thread thorough, we would probably have more than 30 keyboards to compare, which would mean we'd need 435 individual comparisons, this would be an excessive amount of work for little return.
> 
> Instead, we have the Recommended Mechanical Keyboards thread, where, by collating suggestions from members of OCN, I've outlined some of the best options by switch type and form factor.
> 
> Whilst this doesn't do a direct comparison between specific boards, it offers some pros and cons for each board, as well as extra information such as whether it is backlit, whether the bottom row layout is 'standard' (see the thread for a definition) and what the price point is.


Well, I'm not suggesting that somebody go out and review every single keyboard that exists. A person who happens to already have a lot of experience with many various keyboards can hash out their impressions, pros, cons, in a few minutes. It doesn't have to be all official and pretty and nice.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well, I'm not suggesting that somebody go out and review every single keyboard that exists. A person who happens to already have a lot of experience with many various keyboards can hash out their impressions, pros, cons, in a few minutes. It doesn't have to be all official and pretty and nice.


People are free to give their opinions of keyboards wherever, but if it's going to be a dedicated thread in this section that acts as a hub of information, then it needs to be organised and presented well otherwise it will be too hard to get the information you need from the thread.


----------



## t047

*Location:* UK
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K70, Roccat Ryos MK Pro
*Price:* Aiming for under £100
*Backlighting:* Yes, but I would consider boards without backlighting as well
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Dont mind, not an issue if its not there
*USB/ PS2:* No preference
*KRO:* No preference
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes, but I would consider boards without
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes, but I would consider boards without
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* (I think its a mixup between MX Blue or Browns)
**Noise level (high/low):* No preference
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Unsure
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low
Was also interested in PBT caps since my current keyboard (MX5000) is really smooth and irritates my finger tips


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t047*
> 
> 
> *Location:* UK
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K70, Roccat Ryos MK Pro
> *Price:* Aiming for under £100
> *Backlighting:* Yes, but I would consider boards without backlighting as well
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Dont mind, not an issue if its not there
> *USB/ PS2:* No preference
> *KRO:* No preference
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes, but I would consider boards without
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes, but I would consider boards without
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* (I think its a mixup between MX Blue or Browns)
> **Noise level (high/low):* No preference
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Unsure
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low
> Was also interested in PBT caps since my current keyboard (MX5000) is really smooth and irritates my finger tips


CM Storm QuickFire XT or Unicomp Ultra Classic. They don't have backlighting, but the quality for the price is hard to beat.


----------



## Eagle1337

*Location:Canada*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: been looking at the rapid fire-i, rosewill helios, ducky shine*
*Price:150ish*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): would prefer backlighting in either white or green*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):tkl preferred, full size isn't a problem*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):typing and gaming*
*USB/ PS2: usb preferred*
*KRO:6+*
*Macro keys (yes/ no): doesn't matter*
*Media keys (yes/ no): would be preferred*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):us*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):been looking at mx blacks and greens*
I've been looking at the mx greens but I smash my keys hard and when I had blues you could tell which keys I used most, so going to greens concerns me. I really like my ducky zero(mx blacks) other than the keys aren't straight.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> 
> *Location:Canada*
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind: been looking at the rapid fire-i, rosewill helios, ducky shine*
> *Price:150ish*
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): would prefer backlighting in either white or green*
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):tkl preferred, full size isn't a problem*
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):typing and gaming*
> *USB/ PS2: usb preferred*
> *KRO:6+*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no): doesn't matter*
> *Media keys (yes/ no): would be preferred*
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):us*
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):been looking at mx blacks and greens*
> I've been looking at the mx greens but I smash my keys hard and when I had blues you could tell which keys I used most, so going to greens concerns me. I really like my ducky zero(mx blacks) other than the keys aren't straight.


Ducky Shine 3 all the way. The quality beats most other backlit keyboards, you can get TKL models with white or green backlighting, they do simulated NKRO over USB, they have media keys, and they're available in a variety of switch types.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Ducky Shine 3 all the way. The quality beats most other backlit keyboards, you can get TKL models with white or green backlighting, they do simulated NKRO over USB, they have media keys, and they're available in a variety of switch types.


Finding a shine tkl at an affordable price is hard though, cheapest I found was 189$ + shipping


----------



## hatchet_warrior

Location: US
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: none
Price: Under $200
Backlighting: Yes, red or RGB selectable (white is a distant 3rd)
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and typing
USB/ PS2: No preference
KRO: No preference
Macro keys (yes/ no): Yes, but nothing intense
Media keys (yes/ no): Nice to have, but not a deal breaker without
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): RED, RED, RED, RED

I was really disappointed to see that the Trigger-Z isn't sold in the US. Seemed to fit the bill 100%.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Finding a shine tkl at an affordable price is hard though, cheapest I found was 189$ + shipping


That's a shame. Maybe the Rapid-I then?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatchet_warrior*
> 
> Location: US
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: none
> Price: Under $200
> Backlighting: Yes, red or RGB selectable (white is a distant 3rd)
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and typing
> USB/ PS2: No preference
> KRO: No preference
> Macro keys (yes/ no): Yes, but nothing intense
> Media keys (yes/ no): Nice to have, but not a deal breaker without
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): RED, RED, RED, RED
> 
> I was really disappointed to see that the Trigger-Z isn't sold in the US. Seemed to fit the bill 100%.


CM Storm Trigger or Trigger-Z. Or if you can live without macro keys, check out the Ducky Shine 3.


----------



## hatchet_warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> CM Storm Trigger or Trigger-Z. Or if you can live without macro keys, check out the Ducky Shine 3.


I like both those keyboards, the problem is that they were discontinued, and finding them with Reds is very hard. I found a few other boards but availability is tough.

Unless anyone else has any ideas I will wait it out for a K95 RGB.


----------



## boredgunner

If you're gonna wait it out, I recommend waiting out for the Ducky Legend.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If you're gonna wait it out, I recommend waiting out for the Ducky Legend.


BTW:
Ducky responded to my plea on Facebook. They expect Legend to be out next month. However, they do not expect to ship out a TKL Ducky Legend anytime soon.

QQ.


----------



## hatchet_warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If you're gonna wait it out, I recommend waiting out for the Ducky Legend.


Sorry I should have clarified, I like the CM keyboards. I'm looking for something with just a few macro keys. I like having the option to hit something with my pinky.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> BTW:
> 
> Ducky responded to my plea on Facebook. They expect Legend to be out next month. However, they do not expect to ship out a TKL Ducky Legend anytime soon.
> 
> QQ.

































Although to be honest, I was saving up for a GON keyboard, and didn't initially plan on buying anything else to replace my Ducky Shine 2. But a Legend TKL might be too hard to resist.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although to be honest, I was saving up for a GON keyboard, and didn't initially plan on buying anything else to replace my Ducky Shine 2. But a Legend TKL might be too hard to resist.


Wut's so good about GON keyboards? Personally I've never been a fan of those solid-colored keycaps, like mono-colored blue for example. Always liked a straight up black one with backlighting. The rainbow color modded keyboard is ridiculous in a good way though.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Wut's so good about GON keyboards? Personally I've never been a fan of those solid-colored keycaps, like mono-colored blue for example. Always liked a straight up black one with backlighting. The rainbow color modded keyboard is ridiculous in a good way though.


People love Korean keyboards, the quality of GON is supposed to be rivaled only by KMAC. I'm looking at getting the NerD TKL which doesn't come with keycaps. I like the layout; the compact aluminum plate which should be easier to clean. The customization, the quality, I want it all. Haven't really decided on a color scheme yet.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> People love Korean keyboards, the quality of GON is supposed to be rivaled only by KMAC. I'm looking at getting the NerD TKL which doesn't come with keycaps. I like the layout; the compact aluminum plate which should be easier to clean. The customization, the quality, I want it all. Haven't really decided on a color scheme yet.


You're throwing too many words in all caps at me.







GON KMAC NerD

Those look very expensive though. Like double the price of a Ducky.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You're throwing too many words in all caps at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GON KMAC NerD
> Those look very expensive though. *Like double the price of a Ducky.*


That's a low estimate, for some of the Korean boards you could pay over triple the price of a Ducky.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That's a low estimate, for some of the Korean boards you could pay over triple the price of a Ducky.


Yeah.......................

No thanks.


----------



## dgershko

can someone recommend a good keyboard with color change-able backlighting?
i have an ancient and bad keyboard from microsoft and im looking to upgrade it. i dont know how to specify the budget since i live in israel and we have very different prices here.
im looking for a full, wired keyboard.
by the way, im going to visit japan soon, and i can buy a keyboard there. are there any good keyboards that are exclusive to japan or are cheaper there?
any help is really appreciated.


----------



## Paradigm84

What sites would you be buying from? We need to see what you have available.


----------



## dgershko

if ill be buying in israel from KSP.co.il(its availible in english too i think), or ebay if the import fee isnt too big, although its at least 20%
if in japan, i have no idea....any suggestions welcome.


----------



## dgershko

anyone?


----------



## boredgunner

The only keyboard I can think of would be one of the Corsair RGB keyboards.


----------



## HydrogenHuman

I'm going to be upgrading from a Logitech G110 keyboard.

I can't seem to find any information on the type of key switch the G110 uses.

Does anyone know of an equivalent keyboard that has a similar feeling to the G110?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydrogenHuman*
> 
> I'm going to be upgrading from a Logitech G110 keyboard.
> 
> I can't seem to find any information on the type of key switch the G110 uses.
> 
> Does anyone know of an equivalent keyboard that has a similar feeling to the G110?


G110 is membrane, so there isn't really anything with a similar feeling.

I had a G110 and bought a CM Storm quickfire TK with MX Browns which I put O-rings on and it feels great, completely different from the G110 though


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydrogenHuman*
> 
> I'm going to be upgrading from a Logitech G110 keyboard.
> 
> I can't seem to find any information on the type of key switch the G110 uses.
> 
> Does anyone know of an equivalent keyboard that has a similar feeling to the G110?


I've heard topre switches feel kind of like rubber domes, they aren't c heap though.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydrogenHuman*
> 
> I'm going to be upgrading from a Logitech G110 keyboard.
> 
> I can't seem to find any information on the type of key switch the G110 uses.
> 
> Does anyone know of an equivalent keyboard that has a similar feeling to the G110?


Have you tried mechanical switches? The G110 is just rubber dome.


----------



## HydrogenHuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Have you tried mechanical switches? The G110 is just rubber dome.


I have used mechanical switches on keyboards, but I'm not a big fan of the "Clack, Clack, Clackity Jones!". I don't mind some clacking, (my G110 has a good balance) but not to the point where if I'm playing a game I can hear it above my speakers.

Do you know which of the switches reduce the loud clacking of a mechanical keyboard? Is it Red, Blue, Brown, etc?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydrogenHuman*
> 
> I have used mechanical switches on keyboards, but I'm not a big fan of the "Clack, Clack, Clackity Jones!". I don't mind some clacking, (my G110 has a good balance) but not to the point where if I'm playing a game I can hear it above my speakers.
> 
> Do you know which of the switches reduce the loud clacking of a mechanical keyboard? Is it Red, Blue, Brown, etc?


Not every mechanical switches has an audible click sound. If you want quiet tactility, go with MX Brown or Clear switches. Reds and Blacks are quiet, but have no tactile feel. I figure since you're coming from rubber dome, you want some tactility.


----------



## hatchet_warrior

Personally I did not like the browns, despite using a G15 for the last 3 years. I thought they felt gritty and much preferred the feel of Reds. If you have a Microcenter near by you can go try a demo Filco keyboard that has reds, blacks, browns, and blues It really helped me decide on reds.


----------



## HydrogenHuman

Yeah, unfortunately the closest Microcenter for me is in Cambridge and I would have to drive from Cape Cod through the Boston traffic to get there.

Tactile feel is important for me.

What I like so much about my G110 is it feels good when I type and rest my palms for a long duration.

I'll have to look at the different keyboards on Newegg and see which one would work best for me.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydrogenHuman*
> 
> Yeah, unfortunately the closest Microcenter for me is in Cambridge and I would have to drive from Cape Cod through the Boston traffic to get there.
> 
> Tactile feel is important for me.
> 
> What I like so much about my G110 is it feels good when I type and rest my palms for a long duration.
> 
> I'll have to look at the different keyboards on Newegg and see which one would work best for me.


Newegg has quite the limited selection, but I do recommend MX Clear switches for you. Do you need a full sized board, or would tenkeyless do? If you're open for tenkeyless, this might be the best option for you.

https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=keyed_up_labs,tenkeyless&pid=es87u_cc_bbb_al

This is the only full sized MX Clear keyboard I can think of, but it's pricey.

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/mechanical-keyboard/wasd-v2-104-key-custom-mechanical-keyboard.html


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Razer Blackwidow Ultimate (2013 edition because i hear the keys are Cherry and not some knock-off), Corsair K-70, Logitech 710+, maybe a Cooler Master keyboard (not sure which one, because OMG overload!)
*Price:* Price is flexible. $90 -$140 would be in my range. Would prefer closer to $100 because I'm so used to being a tightwad.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Backlighting would
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Prefer full size, but I could see myself running TKL. Not that big of a deciding factor.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming. I also do a bit of typing when surfing the web or making the occasional spreadsheet.
*USB/ PS2:* USB. I have an unused PS2 port, though.
*KRO:* No preference that I am aware of, besides being a gamer.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Would be nice, but am willing to go without (Don't currently have, and would have trouble figuring out what to do with them.)
*Media keys (yes/ no):* I really like media keys, but a good keyboard without is of consideration.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blue or Brown. Brown is my first pick, followed by blues.
Significant other decided to say how much he disliked my used, worn out Razer Arctosa. I must say, I agree. It has three little lights for Caps Lock, Scroll lock, and num lock which used to be BLINDING! Now, you can tell which ones have worn out from overuse (Num Lock).

Was looking mostly at the Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 edition, and some of the keyboards from Corsair, Logitech, and Cooler Master. If you can give me a few solid options...
Best ones I can see are the Corsair Vengeance K70 Cherry MX Brown Switches Backlit for about $120 on NCIX, Logitech G710+ for about $114 on ebay, Razer Blackwidow ultimate 2013 for $120 on Ebay.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Razer Blackwidow Ultimate (2013 edition because i hear the keys are Cherry and not some knock-off), Corsair K-70, Logitech 710+, maybe a Cooler Master keyboard (not sure which one, because OMG overload!)
> *Price:* Price is flexible. $90 -$140 would be in my range. Would prefer closer to $100 because I'm so used to being a tightwad.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Backlighting would
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Prefer full size, but I could see myself running TKL. Not that big of a deciding factor.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming. I also do a bit of typing when surfing the web or making the occasional spreadsheet.
> *USB/ PS2:* USB. I have an unused PS2 port, though.
> *KRO:* No preference that I am aware of, besides being a gamer.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Would be nice, but am willing to go without (Don't currently have, and would have trouble figuring out what to do with them.)
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* I really like media keys, but a good keyboard without is of consideration.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US.
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blue or Brown. Brown is my first pick, followed by blues.
> Significant other decided to say how much he disliked my used, worn out Razer Arctosa. I must say, I agree. It has three little lights for Caps Lock, Scroll lock, and num lock which used to be BLINDING! Now, you can tell which ones have worn out from overuse (Num Lock).
> 
> Was looking mostly at the Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 edition, and some of the keyboards from Corsair, Logitech, and Cooler Master. If you can give me a few solid options...
> Best ones I can see are the Corsair Vengeance K70 Cherry MX Brown Switches Backlit for about $120 on NCIX, Logitech G710+ for about $114 on ebay, Razer Blackwidow ultimate 2013 for $120 on Ebay.


- CM Storm Trigger / Trigger Z
- CM Storm QuickFire Rapid-I, not sure exactly how good it is though
- Scrounge around for a Ducky Shine 3 or even 2 for under $150


----------



## hatchet_warrior

The Trigger and the Trigger-Z are awesome keyboards except for the fact that they have been discontinued. It is almost impossible to find one with the switches you want, even used.

Cyanide, a few pages ago someone laid out a list of the good and not good CM boards. I'd find it for you but I'm on my phone.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatchet_warrior*
> 
> The Trigger and the Trigger-Z are awesome keyboards except for the fact that they have been discontinued. It is almost impossible to find one with the switches you want, even used.
> 
> Cyanide, a few pages ago someone laid out a list of the good and not good CM boards. I'd find it for you but I'm on my phone.


Even the lesser CM keyboards are probably no worse than Logitech and Razer. The QuickFire Rapid, QuickFire XT, QuickFire Stealth variants, Trigger, and Trigger-Z are the best ones (made by Costar). The QuickFire Pro and TK are a tad worse than these in build quality.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hatchet_warrior*
> 
> The Trigger and the Trigger-Z are awesome keyboards except for the fact that they have been discontinued. It is almost impossible to find one with the switches you want, even used.
> 
> Cyanide, a few pages ago someone laid out a list of the good and not good CM boards. I'd find it for you but I'm on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Even the lesser CM keyboards are probably no worse than Logitech and Razer. The QuickFire Rapid, QuickFire XT, QuickFire Stealth variants, Trigger, and Trigger-Z are the best ones (made by Costar). The QuickFire Pro and TK are a tad worse than these in build quality.
Click to expand...

I think it's the quickfire with the wasd integrated into the numpad? Uh, probably not.








Probably the biggest reason I don't want to go with the Razer Blackwidow Ultimate (which I have heard IS GOOD) is the shiny plastic. I have shiny plastic and it gets a big dirty very easily.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

*Location:* USA
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K70 RGB ( reading too many issues about LED malfunction in large scale ) Ducky DK9008 ( user mentioned the keyboard is not well aligned)
*Price:* Under $300
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*yes - preferably RGB programmable or white.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* sure
*USB/ PS2:*
*KRO:* full key if not then 6nkey
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*no
*Media keys (yes/ no):*possibly
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*Cherry MX red
**Noise level (high/low):*no
**Tactility (yes/ no):*no
**Stiffness (high/ low):*unsure?
All suggestions wIll be appreciated!


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> 
> *Location:* USA
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K70 RGB ( reading too many issues about LED malfunction in large scale ) Ducky DK9008 ( user mentioned the keyboard is not well aligned)
> *Price:* Under $300
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*yes - preferably RGB programmable or white.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* sure
> *USB/ PS2:*
> *KRO:* full key if not then 6nkey
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):*no
> *Media keys (yes/ no):*possibly
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*Cherry MX red
> **Noise level (high/low):*no
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*no
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*unsure?
> All suggestions wIll be appreciated!


I haven't really heard that the Ducky is not well aligned, pretty much in mechanical keyboards because there are standards for spacing everything is about the same with alignment and spacing. I have a DK9008(Also called a Ducky Shine 3) and I do not experience any alignment issues that you claim. The Ducky Shine 3 is a solid board, I would definitely recommend it.

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=515

This has white LEDs but the LED on the spacebar is an RGB LED and can be set to whatever you like. Also the Ducky Shine 3 has standard sizing for keycaps which will make finding replacement keysets easier if you ever get into that.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> I haven't really heard that the Ducky is not well aligned, pretty much in mechanical keyboards because there are standards for spacing everything is about the same with alignment and spacing. I have a DK9008(Also called a Ducky Shine 3) and I do not experience any alignment issues that you claim. The Ducky Shine 3 is a solid board, I would definitely recommend it.
> 
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=515
> 
> This has white LEDs but the LED on the spacebar is an RGB LED and can be set to whatever you like. Also the Ducky Shine 3 has standard sizing for keycaps which will make finding replacement keysets easier if you ever get into that.


Thanks







that is good to know. Yes I don't personally claim that there is any alignment issue, a user in another thread mentioned so I noted here. I honestly know nothing of these keyboards except the razer blackwidow which I am in a hurry to get rid of


----------



## BoredErica

BTW, I heard that Duckies have a stiffer space and enter key than other keys on the keyboard. Do people find this good or bad or neither?


----------



## bluegarfield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> BTW, I heard that Duckies have a stiffer space and enter key than other keys on the keyboard. Do people find this good or bad or neither?


The spacebar and enter key on Ducky does feel heavier than the rest of the keys, but they use Cherry stabilizer, which already feels mushier compared to Costar stabilizer which many other keyboards used, so I don't think it's stiffness is bad. Just personal preference, but some people like Costar more.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluegarfield*
> 
> The spacebar and enter key on Ducky does feel heavier than the rest of the keys, but they use Cherry stabilizer, which already feels mushier compared to Costar stabilizer which many other keyboards used, so I don't think it's stiffness is bad. Just personal preference, but some people like Costar more.


Yeah... I'm not sure if I'd like Costar or Cherry stabilizer more. And there's no way for me to try them out in America...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> 
> *Location:* USA
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K70 RGB ( reading too many issues about LED malfunction in large scale ) Ducky DK9008 ( user mentioned the keyboard is not well aligned)
> *Price:* Under $300
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*yes - preferably RGB programmable or white.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* sure
> *USB/ PS2:*
> *KRO:* full key if not then 6nkey
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):*no
> *Media keys (yes/ no):*possibly
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*Cherry MX red
> **Noise level (high/low):*no
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*no
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*unsure?
> All suggestions wIll be appreciated!


Ducky DK9008 Shine 3 all the way. Or wait for the Shine 4 without knobs maybe.


----------



## dgershko

*Location:* Israel
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://en.ksp.co.il/, ebay.com (im going on a trip to japan soon, should i buy a keyboard there?
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* K70 RGB, Roccat Ryos MK Pro
*Price:* not more than 200$
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes, blue/RGB
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* FPS,a little RTS, whatever EVE online is
*USB/ PS2:* usb
*KRO:* more is better, but no special preference here
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* i don't know, as i have never owned a macro-equipped keyboard before. what do people use them for?
*Media keys (yes/ no):* doesn't matter
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US? i guess....
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* red


----------



## Oxides

*Location:US*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:Not Logitech, azio, or razor*
*Price:upto ~200*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):yes, perferrably red*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):TKL + macro keys (location and number not important)*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):All*
*USB/ PS2:USB*
*KRO:6ish*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):Yes*
*Media keys (yes/ no):nice but not required*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):red*
**Noise level (high/low):doesn't matter*
**Tactility (yes/ no):doesn't matter*
**Stiffness (high/ low):doesn't matter*


----------



## DiNet

*Location: Israel*
*ksp.co.il/ivory.co.il (there's english version link):*
*Razer Anansi/ TT challenger*
*up to 200$*
*Backlighting: yes, something dim*
*Size: full size*
*Use: games*
*USB*
*Macro keys: no*
*Media keys: no*
*Layout qwerty*
**Noise level: don't care*
**Tactility: no*
**Stiffness: medium to low*
What I absolutely must have is palm rest. *Not* full size, like G15. And "sleek" design that won't cut into my hands or weird height that makes it extremely uncomfortable.
I'm gaming on couch! this is *not a desk keyboard*.
Previous keyboards:
G15 - cable broke, decided to upgrade. Horrible buyers remorse after 3 month of G710 mechanical. Palm rest broke, without it becomes unusable. Keys are horrible, I hate them.
So something similar in design/ergonomy to G15.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgershko*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Israel
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://en.ksp.co.il/, ebay.com (im going on a trip to japan soon, should i buy a keyboard there?
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* K70 RGB, Roccat Ryos MK Pro
> *Price:* not more than 200$
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes, blue/RGB
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* FPS,a little RTS, whatever EVE online is
> *USB/ PS2:* usb
> *KRO:* more is better, but no special preference here
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* i don't know, as i have never owned a macro-equipped keyboard before. what do people use them for?
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* doesn't matter
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US? i guess....
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* red


You could consider buying a board whilst in Japan, you should be able to find something like a Corsair K70 RGB/ K95 RGB there.

Also, macro keys are used for binding multiple characters to a single key, so you could bind your username to a macro key for example, so that when you go to login here on OCN, you just press the macro key and it types out your username.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oxides*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Not Logitech, azio, or razer
> *Price:* upto ~200
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes, perferrably red
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*TKL + macro keys (location and number not important)
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* All
> *USB/ PS2:*USB
> *KRO:* 6ish
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):*Yes
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* nice but not required
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* red
> **Noise level (high/low):*doesn't matter
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* doesn't matter
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*doesn't matter


Corsair K70/ K95 RGB.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oxides*
> 
> 
> *Location:US*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:Not Logitech, azio, or razor*
> *Price:upto ~200*
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):yes, perferrably red*
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):TKL + macro keys (location and number not important)*
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):All*
> *USB/ PS2:USB*
> *KRO:6ish*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):Yes*
> *Media keys (yes/ no):nice but not required*
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US*
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):red*
> **Noise level (high/low):doesn't matter*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):doesn't matter*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):doesn't matter*


I honestly don't know of a single TKL board that has macro keys. If you're willing to ditch it, go with a Ducky Shine 3 or wait for the Shine 4.


----------



## BoredErica

You could buy a seperate numpad, place it to the left of the keyboard, and AutoHotKey all numpad keys into a macro key... Not sure if it's good for gaming though.


----------



## Oxides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I honestly don't know of a single TKL board that has macro keys. If you're willing to ditch it, go with a Ducky Shine 3 or wait for the Shine 4.




http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=114&cp_id=11401&cs_id=1140102&p_id=10579&seq=1&format=2
But the quality/features/software seem questionable.


----------



## poopsockk

*Location: US*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky Shine 3 (dk4 soon to release = dk3 black friday sales...?) & Gigabyte Aivia Osmium (if what i've read is true, this is preferred by far*
*Price:$100-$150*
*Backlighting: yes - white or blue preferred, red*
*Size: full size*
*Use: typing, games*
*USB*
*6KRO*
*Macro keys: no, but dont mind them for no extra cost*
*Media keys: yes, volume scroll>buttons*
*Layout: US/ ANSI*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): brown*


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poopsockk*
> 
> 
> *Location: US*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky Shine 3 (dk4 soon to release = dk3 black friday sales...?) & Gigabyte Aivia Osmium (if what i've read is true, this is preferred by far*
> *Price:$100-$150*
> *Backlighting: yes - white or blue preferred, red*
> *Size: full size*
> *Use: typing, games*
> *USB*
> *6KRO*
> *Macro keys: no, but dont mind them for no extra cost*
> *Media keys: yes, volume scroll>buttons*
> *Layout: US/ ANSI*
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): brown*


Ducky Shine 3 for sure.


----------



## poopsockk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Ducky Shine 3 for sure.


Thanks!
Is there a reason Aivia isnt reccomended?


----------



## RandomOverflow

*Location: Italy*
*Price: 150-200$*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): programming, games, typing*
*USB/ PS2: usb*
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no): Not necessary*
*Media keys (yes/ no): I'd like to*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US*
*Switch type: i think Cherry MX Brown but not sure 100%:*


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poopsockk*
> 
> Thanks!
> Is there a reason Aivia isnt reccomended?


Gigabyte simply isn't widely known for making quality keyboards. I have zero experience with them and it would appear that many others here also lack experience with them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomOverflow*
> 
> 
> *Location: Italy*
> *Price: 150-200$*
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes*
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size*
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): programming, games, typing*
> *USB/ PS2: usb*
> *KRO:*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no): Not necessary*
> *Media keys (yes/ no): I'd like to*
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US*
> *Switch type: i think Cherry MX Brown but not sure 100%:*


Ducky Shine 3 or the upcoming Shine 4? Or the Ducky Legend would probably be even better. I'm not exactly sure what's available to you.


----------



## strangerfromisengard

Location: Canada
Keyboard in mind: Gigabyte Aivia Osmium Cherry Red, Corsair K70 RGB, Corsair K95
Price: <$150
Backlighting: Blue or RGB
Size: full size
Use: games
USB/PS/2?: USB
Macro keys: Yes but not an insane amount like the K95
Media keys: Unimportant. Would like USB, audio jacks though
Layout: US/Canada
KRO: 6-10
Switch type: Cherry Blue. Red if all else fails
*Noise level: don't care
*Tactility: Yes
*Stiffness: medium to low

I need a palm rest absolutely. The problem with the keyboards I have in mind are Osmium not having blue keys and general lack of reviews. Corsair keyboards are outside my budget frankly.
Previous keyboard: Keytronic KT800. Was so good. Spacebar stopped working.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strangerfromisengard*
> 
> Location: Canada
> Keyboard in mind: Gigabyte Aivia Osmium Cherry Red, Corsair K70 RGB, Corsair K95
> Price: <$150
> Backlighting: Blue or RGB
> Size: full size
> Use: games
> USB/PS/2?: USB
> Macro keys: Yes but not an insane amount like the K95
> Media keys: Unimportant. Would like USB, audio jacks though
> Layout: US/Canada
> KRO: 6-10
> Switch type: Cherry Blue. Red if all else fails
> *Noise level: don't care
> *Tactility: Yes
> *Stiffness: medium to low
> 
> I need a palm rest absolutely. The problem with the keyboards I have in mind are Osmium not having blue keys and general lack of reviews. Corsair keyboards are outside my budget frankly.
> Previous keyboard: Keytronic KT800. Was so good. Spacebar stopped working.


The CM Storm Trigger/Trigger-Z would have been almost perfect for you... I'd even look for used ones from reputable sellers.

If you're willing to sacrifice macro keys, how about the Ducky Shine 3 (not sure how much this goes for in Canada) with a separate wrist rest?


----------



## RandomOverflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Ducky Shine 3 or the upcoming Shine 4? Or the Ducky Legend would probably be even better. I'm not exactly sure what's available to you.


Thank you. Do you know when Shine 4 will be released? If not, in your opinion?
However, compared with Tesoro Durandal G1NL eSport what are the differences? Is Shine3 or Shine4 the best buy?
Thanks again!


----------



## strangerfromisengard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The CM Storm Trigger/Trigger-Z would have been almost perfect for you... I'd even look for used ones from reputable sellers.
> 
> If you're willing to sacrifice macro keys, how about the Ducky Shine 3 (not sure how much this goes for in Canada) with a separate wrist rest?


What's wrong with the Trigger/Trigger-Z? Ducky Shine 3 is 140-150 for me and doesn't have macro keys or USB/audio jacks or a wrist rest. I'd prefer getting something else.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strangerfromisengard*
> 
> What's wrong with the Trigger/Trigger-Z? Ducky Shine 3 is 140-150 for me and doesn't have macro keys or USB/audio jacks or a wrist rest. I'd prefer getting something else.


It's no longer produced, and I'm guessing he didn't want to recommend a board that you might not be able to find.


----------



## SDH500

*Location:* Canada
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*Memory Express- www.memoryexpress.com, Newegg, NCIX
*Price:* <250
*Size :* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* ...Data entry and solid modeling
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* YES
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US or ANSI
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low


----------



## strangerfromisengard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The CM Storm Trigger/Trigger-Z would have been almost perfect for you... I'd even look for used ones from reputable sellers.
> 
> If you're willing to sacrifice macro keys, how about the Ducky Shine 3 (not sure how much this goes for in Canada) with a separate wrist rest?


How about this? http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201062
There's a promo going on where I can get an additional 10% off which totals to 89.99 before shipping and tax.

Edit:Went to the store today and actually decided to get brown keys. Have 3 options now: G710+, Aivia Osmium, Ryos MK Pro. Not going for Ducky Shine simply because of the lack of additional features. Which of these 3 would be ideal? Other similar suggestions welcome as well.


----------



## dknaack

*Location:* Germany
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* would prefer to buy at: mindfactory
*Price:* up to 90 €
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* no
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL to full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* mainly programming and gaming (mostly moba)
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
*Media keys (yes/ no):* no
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* German - Germany
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* audible
**Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* low to medium


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dknaack*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Germany
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* would prefer to buy at: mindfactory
> *Price:* up to 90 €
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* no
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL to full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* mainly programming and gaming (mostly moba)
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* no
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* German - Germany
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* audible
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* low to medium


CM Storm QuickFire Rapid or QuickFire XT with MX Browns or MX Blues.

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/CoolerMaster-CM-Storm-Quickfire-XT-MX-Blue-PS-2--amp--USB-Deutsch-blau_941827.html


----------



## Tabacashi

*Price:* ~140$
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and usually programming.
*KRO:* Hight
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* not needed but would be a plus
*Media keys (yes/ no):* yes ok if you need a fn button for it
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* PL - Poland
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I don't really know. I need to have a switches to games but sometimes i'm writing a code in c#.
**Noise level (high/low):* Don't care.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* I don't like flat keys


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tabacashi*
> 
> 
> *Price:* ~140$
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and usually programming.
> *KRO:* Hight
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* not needed but would be a plus
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* yes ok if you need a fn button for it
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* PL - Poland
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I don't really know. I need to have a switches to games but sometimes i'm writing a code in c#.
> **Noise level (high/low):* Don't care.
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* I don't like flat keys


Tactile switches have feedback (a bump and/or a click) at the actuation point, about half-way down the keypress. If available to you, look for the Ducky Shine 3 or the upcoming Ducky Shine 4.


----------



## AR-Go

*Location:* Located in the US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair k70 at the upper end of my budget, and CM storm quickfire rapid at the lower end of my budget
*Price:* 80-115
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not an aesthetics person, don't care about this.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* I'm fine with TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Strictly for playing League of Legends
*USB/ PS2:* USB is pretty standard right?
*KRO:* If it's mechanical i assume its high?
*Macro keys* Irrelevemt
*Media keys :*Irrelevent
*Switch type:* Set on cherry mx reds


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AR-Go*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Located in the US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair k70 at the upper end of my budget, and CM storm quickfire rapid at the lower end of my budget
> *Price:* 80-115
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not an aesthetics person, don't care about this.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* I'm fine with TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Strictly for playing League of Legends
> *USB/ PS2:* USB is pretty standard right?
> *KRO:* If it's mechanical i assume its high?
> *Macro keys* Irrelevemt
> *Media keys :*Irrelevent
> *Switch type:* Set on cherry mx reds


Might as well get the QuickFire Rapid with MX Reds. NKRO over PS/2, though only 6KRO over USB if I recall correctly.


----------



## Tabacashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Tactile switches have feedback (a bump and/or a click) at the actuation point, about half-way down the keypress. If available to you, look for the Ducky Shine 3 or the upcoming Ducky Shine 4.


Jesus. That keyboard is very expensive,


----------



## Jixr

nah, its moderately expensive, get to building your own, and it gets expensive.


----------



## AR-Go

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Might as well get the QuickFire Rapid with MX Reds. NKRO over PS/2, though only 6KRO over USB if I recall correctly.


How does the QF Rapid compare to the Corsair K70 in terms of build quality? If QF rapid is known to be bad and Corsairs last forever for instance, I think I'd rather shell out the extra 35 bucks for a year or two more functionality. Sorry, this is my first real keyboard and I know next to nothing, thanks in advance.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AR-Go*
> 
> How does the QF Rapid compare to the Corsair K70 in terms of build quality? If QF rapid is known to be bad and Corsairs last forever for instance, I think I'd rather shell out the extra 35 bucks for a year or two more functionality. Sorry, this is my first real keyboard and I know next to nothing, thanks in advance.


The QuickFire Rapid is very well built especially for the price. Its reputation in this regard is much better than Corsair keyboards, though I never had a Corsair myself.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AR-Go*
> 
> How does the QF Rapid compare to the Corsair K70 in terms of build quality? If QF rapid is known to be bad and Corsairs last forever for instance, I think I'd rather shell out the extra 35 bucks for a year or two more functionality. Sorry, this is my first real keyboard and I know next to nothing, thanks in advance.


Rapid is better keyboard, IMO. I had K70 and returned.


----------



## Tabacashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> nah, its moderately expensive, get to building your own, and it gets expensive.


Could you tell me why the Ducky Shine 3 will be the best choice?


----------



## Jixr

solid build, lots of options as far as picking your preferred switch and backlighting color, and just overall a very solid keyboard.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Location: US
If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Monoprice Cherry BLue MX,
Price:60-80
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Optional. If so, blue plz.
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size. I NEED MY NUM PAD!
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): School work, gaming, other stuff.
USB/ PS2: Don't care.
KRO: Don't care.
Macro keys (yes/ no): Don't care.
Media keys (yes/ no): Don't care.
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): QWERTY
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Cherry MX Blue (LOVE THE SOUND!)


----------



## Jixr

http://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-Mechanical-Keyboard-RK-9000-Cherry/dp/B004F38Y7Y

you're not going to find a full sized board for $60 unless its used.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

OBJECTION! I said 60-80, lol.


----------



## Piercy

Hey everyone - I really appreciate any help I get with making a final decision!

[*] *Location:* USA
[*] *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I like a few of the Corsair boards, as well as the Ducky 3 -- I'm pretty open though
[*] *Price:* I'd like to keep it below $150 ideally
[*] *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes - a must, as I regularly work in the dark. Blue/white would work best for me.
[*] *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size - I really need that numpad. Its killing me, because I really the storm and rapidfire
[*] *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* 70/30 Games/Programming -- I love to game, but work from home as well quite frequently
[*] *USB/ PS2:* Either works for me
[*] *KRO:* 6kro+ - nkro
[*] *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Would be cool, but not necessary
[*] *Media keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary, but would be cool ;-)
[*] *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
[*] *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I think I want to stick with Browns.

Thanks for any suggestions guys, seriously!


----------



## Jixr

DuckyShine3 over the corsair all day every day.

Standard layout ( so you can change keycaps in the future if you want )
much better build quality
no cheezy gamery labels
cool lighting modes.


----------



## a_ak57

I'd agree with Ducky over Corsair. The Corsairs aren't bad, but Ducky has a better rep for build quality and while you may not have interest in getting different keycaps now, the urge will probably strike you at some point and it'll be easier with the ducky.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> DuckyShine3 over the corsair all day every day.
> 
> Standard layout ( so you can change keycaps in the future if you want )
> much better build quality
> no cheezy gamery labels
> cool lighting modes.


This +9001


----------



## Piercy

Thanks guys! I'll definitely be picking one up then! : )


----------



## Levelog

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I was eyeing the K95 RGB, but am still questioning my switch options after trying a brown board and not liking it.
*Price:* High, $150-200
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Would like backlighting, blue, white, or adjustable
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, typing
*USB/ PS2:* Doesn't matter
*KRO:* Doesn't really matter
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Preferred
*Media keys (yes/ no):* At least volume preferred
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Not 100% sure quite yet, absolutely love the way buckling springs feel but I've decided I can't handle the layout of this model F
**Noise level (high/low):* Either
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Very much yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* High


----------



## Gamedaddy

*Location:* Philippines
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://panpages.ph/listings/ph80104-pc-express-sm-marikina
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I've been searching from the internet, majority of the gamers have been suggesting to use a Razer BlackWidow and SteelSeries 6GV2. I also stumbled upon on a suggestion of trying a Corsair K70. However, I'm not so sure on what to choose/what to buy. I'm kinda having a hard time to decide on what kind of mechanical keyboard that suites an FPS gaming like Counter-Strike: Global Offensive (CS:GO)
*Price:* 80, 90, 100, 125, 150 dollars
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* I'm not very familiar with mechanical keyboards. This will be my "first" time. I'd take your suggestion.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size, I need some macros or numpads or maybe both.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, typing, and programming
*USB/ PS2:* PS2. I've been lacking some USB ports.
*KRO:* I'm not so sure about this one. I'd take your suggestion.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes!
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes, or would take your suggestion.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Brown or something that you would suggest for a good gaming experience


----------



## a_ak57

Levelog, sounds like you'd probably enjoy clears or greens, maybe greens more than clears. Blues would give you more tactility than the browns you didn't like, but I'm not certain they'd provide the stiff feel you seem to enjoy from buckling springs. The CODE keyboard comes in both greens and clears and has white backlighting. I believe you can also get the Ducky Shine 3 with greens and you could get the lighting of your choice.

Gamedaddy, reds are typically considered the "best" switch for gaming since they are the lightest and easiest to press (so you can double-tap quickly), but if you are prone to accidental presses you might go for black switches since they are stiffer (might be too stiff though), and if you think you want a tactile feel for when you aren't gaming, you could go with browns since they're still fine for gaming. I would suggest the K70 or one of the CM Quickfire models over the razer/steelseries models, but those don't have macro keys (you said you might be fine with a numpad though, which they'd have). You could also look into the K95 since it has a million macro buttons but it might be overkill and since it's your first mech keyboard and you're unsure about what switch, a lower price option is probably better.


----------



## Levelog

Thanks. I ended up ordering the switch sampler from wasd last night, so I'll know more on that front soon.


----------



## Levelog

Don't want to drop $150+ on a switch I don't like.


----------



## a_ak57

Makes sense, it's actually something I think everyone should do. I will say don't put a huge amount of stock into how the keys feel since it's different when you're actually typing on a board, but you'll be able to get a general sense of them.


----------



## goldbranch

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K65 RGB Compact
*Price:* $150 or less
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes / RED
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* tenkeyless
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* mainly gaming & office works
*USB/ PS2:* don't care
*KRO:* high
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* yes if possible
*Media keys (yes/ no):* yes if possible
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry MX brown preferred
**Noise level (high/low):* don't care
**Tactility (yes/ no):* yes if possible
**Stiffness (high/ low):* don't care
Thanks in advance.


----------



## a_ak57

Brown TKL with red backlighting, huh? Well there's the Ducky Shine 3 TKL. I didn't think the K65 RGB comes with browns though?


----------



## Estah

*Location: The Netherlands*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: Alternate.nl mycom.nl are my favorite*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: none*
*Price: 1-150euro*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes, preffer RGB, blue is fine*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): gaming*
*USB/ PS2: PS2 (using a adapter piece is fine too)*
*KRO: ???*
*Macro keys (yes/ no): Not nesseccary*
*Media keys (yes/ no): Not nesseccary*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US International Qwerty*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low): Doesn't matter, wearing headphones*
**Tactility (yes/ no): no*
**Stiffness (high/ low): high (if that means big weight)*


----------



## Gamedaddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Gamedaddy, reds are typically considered the "best" switch for gaming since they are the lightest and easiest to press (so you can double-tap quickly), but if you are prone to accidental presses you might go for black switches since they are stiffer (might be too stiff though), and if you think you want a tactile feel for when you aren't gaming, you could go with browns since they're still fine for gaming. I would suggest the K70 or one of the CM Quickfire models over the razer/steelseries models, but those don't have macro keys (you said you might be fine with a numpad though, which they'd have). You could also look into the K95 since it has a million macro buttons but it might be overkill and since it's your first mech keyboard and you're unsure about what switch, a lower price option is probably better.


Thanks! I have a problem though, I've checked the CoolMaster website that contains the different kinds of mechanical keyboards: http://gaming.coolermaster.com/en/products/keyboards/

I followed your suggestion and I got interested on the CM Quickfire Rapid Cherry MX Red. Although, it doesn't contain any numpads BUT it does support the PS/2 interface. All the other CM Quickfire models have numpads but are using a USB 2.0 interface. I really need a mechanical keyboard that is compatible for PS/2 + contains a numpad (or macros but numpad is important).


----------



## a_ak57

Well, you'd just have to buy a USB to PS/2 converter. They shouldn't be hard to find or cost very much. In fact, keyboards that support PS/2 are generally just USB keyboards that come with a converter.


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Brown TKL with red backlighting, huh? Well there's the Ducky Shine 3 TKL. I didn't think the K65 RGB comes with browns though?


Alright so I'm now torn between that Ducky Shine 3 TKL and Max Keyboard Blackbird. Which one would you recommend over?
Thanks.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> Alright so I'm now torn between that Ducky Shine 3 TKL and Max Keyboard Blackbird. Which one would you recommend over?
> Thanks.


Ducky Shine 3 TKL easily. You hear nothing but good things about them, generally speaking. Plus the backlighting features are so cool Max keyboard... I have no idea how well they're built and you don't see them recommended often here or on Geekhack.


----------



## a_ak57

Oh man, completely forgot about the Blackbird. Honestly, I'd probably go with that because the keycaps seem better (thick doubleshot vs the thin ones on the ducky). I haven't used a max board myself, but from what I've read they have solid build quality as well so that's a wash. Seems like the pro for the ducky would be lighting modes, so it's basically lighting vs keycaps/typing experience. Not to say duckys (duckies?) are unpleasant to type on, mind you, just that the max should be a bit better.


----------



## boredgunner

Don't forget that the Ducky will be fully compatible with aftermarket keycaps. It's a welcome surprise that the "Blackbird" comes with double shot keycaps though.


----------



## a_ak57

Well, the blackbird has a standard layout so I don't think it'd be an issue replacing caps on that either. Unless there's something else that I'm not thinking about. I know I sound like a Max rep, but I kinda want to see people venturing outside the ducky realm since there are other great brands who deserve exposure.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Well, the blackbird has a standard layout so I don't think it'd be an issue replacing caps on that either. Unless there's something else that I'm not thinking about. I know I sound like a Max rep, but I kinda want to see people venturing outside the ducky realm since there are other great brands who deserve exposure.


Yeah I wasn't trying to imply otherwise, I was just putting it out there that you aren't stuck with the stock Ducky keycaps.


----------



## Gamedaddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Well, you'd just have to buy a USB to PS/2 converter. They shouldn't be hard to find or cost very much. In fact, keyboards that support PS/2 are generally just USB keyboards that come with a converter.


I've been finalizing my decision regarding the mechanical keyboards. Only 2 keyboards left to choose, the Ducky Shine 3 and Corsair K70. After researching both, I've seen some positive outputs from the Ducky Shine 3. However, same goes to Corsair K70. The reason why I left CM Quickfire, its because Corsair and Ducky were a very good build. They say its strong and lasts longer. I may be open for CM Quickfire but Corsair and Ducky are very strong in terms of build quality (according to the majority). Although, some people said that Corsair K70 has some LED problems. They die and goes off. Here's the link: http://forum.corsair.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=214 and http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121181

So, which do you recommend from those 2 (or 3 if you add CM Quickfire)?


----------



## Jixr

QuickFire Rapid/XT over the Corsair all day long.

Ducky
CoolerMaster ( only bother with the QFR, XT, or QFR-i )
Corsair


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> CoolerMaster ( only bother with the QFR, XT, or QFR-i )


Or the Trigger/Trigger-Z if you can somehow stumble upon one and want macro keys.


----------



## goldbranch

One last question: where could I purchase the max keyboard blackbird in the U.S?


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd suggest here:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/max-keyboard-blackbird-tenkeyless?mode_guest=open

Or if you'd prefer to get it sooner (at the cost of paying more) from here:

http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-keyboard-blackbird-tenkeyless-tkl-cherry-mx-backlit-mechanical-keyboard.html


----------



## tsawr

I'm currently using a Ducky DK1087 with Cherry Black switches. It looks horrible, but it was the cheapest MechKB I could find before the CM quickfire rapid came out which had awful branding. Now I'm looking to upgrade/change.

*Location:* U.S.
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Filco, Ducky Zero, CMSQKF Rapid, WASD V2
*Price:*Medium-High
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*No
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming/general use
*USB/ PS2:* Doesn't matter
*KRO:* Doesn't matter
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter, but no media keys will get preference.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI (I guess?)
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Decided on pretty much Red or Browns. Reds will get preference over Browns.
*Filco* - My ideal board, but I'd have to order it from a japan retailer through Amazon and prices varies. Red ninja version is cheaper than the normal board, any reason for this?
*Ducky Zero* - Looks very nice, but the Red switches are back-ordered til Nov. 30.
*CM Quickfire Rapid* - I was pretty set on getting the Red version, but I read that all of them have a rubber coating on the boards and that made me not so sure. I'm only concern since I have the Deathadder black version which has a rubber coating as well. Well obviously, the rubber coating on the top has worn out from prolonged use. Plus cleaning the rubber surface has a compounding effect of smearing the grime which leads to rubbing it which wears it out faster. Of course the keyboard isn't going to get the same treatment as the mouse, but I only have anecdotal experience with a 'rubber coating' from my deathadder.
*WASD V2* - Only available in Browns atm. Looks pretty solid. The high cost seems to be mainly from the customization factor. I'm not so keen on key cap types/prices yet, but I might get custom keycaps in the future, so the premium price for customizing is irrelevant as a whole for the board.

So, those are the boards that I've looked at that fit the criteria of:

1. TKL
2. Minimal design
3. Comes in Cherry Red/Brown Switches
4. Build quality

I'd just like other people thoughts/opinions regarding the boards and availability, or if there is any other brand of boards that meets the criteria above.

Regarding keycaps...

1. Are ABS or PBT preferable? are there other options?
2. Where can they be purchased? WASD seems like the best place to get blank color keycaps, but it seems like they only sell ABS.
3. What to look out for in keycap and board compatibility or do I just have to google it?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsawr*
> 
> I'm currently using a Ducky DK1087 with Cherry Black switches. It looks horrible, but it was the cheapest MechKB I could find before the CM quickfire rapid came out which had awful branding. Now I'm looking to upgrade/change.
> 
> *Location:* U.S.
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Filco, Ducky Zero, CMSQKF Rapid, WASD V2
> *Price:*Medium-High
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*No
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming/general use
> *USB/ PS2:* Doesn't matter
> *KRO:* Doesn't matter
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter, but no media keys will get preference.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI (I guess?)
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Decided on pretty much Red or Browns. Reds will get preference over Browns.
> *Filco* - My ideal board, but I'd have to order it from a japan retailer through Amazon and prices varies. Red ninja version is cheaper than the normal board, any reason for this?
> *Ducky Zero* - Looks very nice, but the Red switches are back-ordered til Nov. 30.
> *CM Quickfire Rapid* - I was pretty set on getting the Red version, but I read that all of them have a rubber coating on the boards and that made me not so sure. I'm only concern since I have the Deathadder black version which has a rubber coating as well. Well obviously, the rubber coating on the top has worn out from prolonged use. Plus cleaning the rubber surface has a compounding effect of smearing the grime which leads to rubbing it which wears it out faster. Of course the keyboard isn't going to get the same treatment as the mouse, but I only have anecdotal experience with a 'rubber coating' from my deathadder.
> *WASD V2* - Only available in Browns atm. Looks pretty solid. The high cost seems to be mainly from the customization factor. I'm not so keen on key cap types/prices yet, but I might get custom keycaps in the future, so the premium price for customizing is irrelevant as a whole for the board.
> 
> So, those are the boards that I've looked at that fit the criteria of:
> 
> 1. TKL
> 2. Minimal design
> 3. Comes in Cherry Red/Brown Switches
> 4. Build quality
> 
> I'd just like other people thoughts/opinions regarding the boards and availability, or if there is any other brand of boards that meets the criteria above.
> 
> Regarding keycaps...
> 
> 1. Are ABS or PBT preferable? are there other options?
> 2. Where can they be purchased? WASD seems like the best place to get blank color keycaps, but it seems like they only sell ABS.
> 3. What to look out for in keycap and board compatibility or do I just have to google it?


If you were going to get aftermarket keycaps for the WASD board, you could just buy the barebones keyboard:

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/mechanical-keyboard/wasd-v2-87-key-barebones-mechanical-keyboard.html

Now, to answer those 3 questions:


Look here: http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/official-mechanical-keyboard-guide/0_20#user_heading3
Look here: http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/official-mechanical-keyboard-guide/0_20#user_heading6b
You can find some information about keycap compatibility on some recommended boards here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1369214/recommended-mechanical-keyboards/0_20
I'd also highly recommend considering a KUL ES-87, it is an excellent board, that would be just about perfect if you bought aftermarket keycaps for it, you can get it with Cherry MX Reds here:

https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=keyed_up_labs,tenkeyless&pid=es87u_cl_bbb_al

Or MX Browns here:

https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=keyed_up_labs,tenkeyless&pid=es87u_cg_bbb_al

If you'd like more information about the KUL ES-87, I did a review of one, the link can be found in my signature.


----------



## Gamedaddy

Thanks for the one's who helped me! I ended up buying the Filco Majestouch 2 Camo Edition. Now, I'm about to look for a good gaming mice, which I think Logitech G400S would be my choice.


----------



## nba679

Hey guys I'm a semi-disabled gamer looking for a new keyboard, my left arm suffers from nerve damage so some of my movement of my fingers and wrist is limited, I mostly use WASD with my thumb and index finger presses some number buttons, but the other three fingers claw to the side of the keyboard, its the most efficient way I have found yet. Because the three fingers claw to the side of the keyboard I want a small keyboard which would allow me to access the keys a lot easier on the left side. I currently own a blackwidow but the macro keys on the side increase the distance even further from left side of the keyboard to WASD. Which can get a bit difficult. If anyone knows any special keyboards or other things it would be appreciated, I am mostly looking for a very small keyboard that has the keys very close together and close to the left side of the keyboard.

[*] *Location:* Australia
[*] *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Can probably get almost any keyboard here in Aus
[*] *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I was thinking of a small keyboard of some sort, read above ^.
[*] *Price:* <$110
[*] *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* I don't mind/ don't really care
[*] *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Not sure if you read above that might help you decide on what would be best since I need the WASD keys to be close to the left probably TKL or 60%.
[*] *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and Typing. Prioritize gaming
[*] *USB/ PS2:* USB
[*] *KRO:* Probably above 4
[*] *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
[*] *Media keys (yes/ no):* No
[*] *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Don't mind
[*] *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
[*] **Noise level (high/low):* I don't mind but low would be nice
[*] **Tactility (yes/ no):* Don't mind
[*] **Stiffness (high/ low):* Don't mind probably low stiffness due to my injury it would be easier to press less stiff buttons down.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nba679*
> 
> Hey guys I'm a semi-disabled gamer looking for a new keyboard, my left arm suffers from nerve damage so some of my movement of my fingers and wrist is limited, I mostly use WASD with my thumb and index finger presses some number buttons, but the other three fingers claw to the side of the keyboard, its the most efficient way I have found yet. Because the three fingers claw to the side of the keyboard I want a small keyboard which would allow me to access the keys a lot easier on the left side. I currently own a blackwidow but the macro keys on the side increase the distance even further from left side of the keyboard to WASD. Which can get a bit difficult. If anyone knows any special keyboards or other things it would be appreciated, I am mostly looking for a very small keyboard that has the keys very close together and close to the left side of the keyboard.
> 
> [*] *Location:* Australia
> [*] *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Can probably get almost any keyboard here in Aus
> [*] *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I was thinking of a small keyboard of some sort, read above ^.
> [*] *Price:* <$110
> [*] *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* I don't mind/ don't really care
> [*] *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Not sure if you read above that might help you decide on what would be best since I need the WASD keys to be close to the left probably TKL or 60%.
> [*] *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and Typing. Prioritize gaming
> [*] *USB/ PS2:* USB
> [*] *KRO:* Probably above 4
> [*] *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> [*] *Media keys (yes/ no):* No
> [*] *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Don't mind
> [*] *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> [*] **Noise level (high/low):* I don't mind but low would be nice
> [*] **Tactility (yes/ no):* Don't mind
> [*] **Stiffness (high/ low):* Don't mind probably low stiffness due to my injury it would be easier to press less stiff buttons down.


How about this with MX Reds or Browns?

https://ctrlalt.io/store/items/jd40

If that one is too small for you, there's this:

https://ctrlalt.io/store/items/ctrl-alt-60


----------



## scarletoath

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Roccat Ryos MK Pro, Corsair K70 RGB
*Price:* Medium-High
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, multi-color if possible
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*Games, programming
*USB/ PS2:*No preference
*KRO:*Ideally NKRO
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*Yes
*Media keys (yes/ no):*Dedicated (not FN activated)
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*Standard US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*Thinking Reds or blacks
**Noise level (high/low):*None
**Tactility (yes/ no):*Not sure
**Stiffness (high/ low):*Low
First mech kb purchase, previously used laptop keyboards and Saitek Cyborg on desktop. Thanks in advance for suggestions.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scarletoath*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Roccat Ryos MK Pro, Corsair K70 RGB
> *Price:* Medium-High
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, multi-color if possible
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*Games, programming
> *USB/ PS2:*No preference
> *KRO:*Ideally NKRO
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):*Yes
> *Media keys (yes/ no):*Dedicated (not FN activated)
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*Standard US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*Thinking Reds or blacks
> **Noise level (high/low):*None
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*Not sure
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*Low
> First mech kb purchase, previously used laptop keyboards and Saitek Cyborg on desktop. Thanks in advance for suggestions.


I'd scour the web endlessly until coming across a CM Storm Trigger for sale, if I were you. You'll probably want MX Reds or MX Blacks.


----------



## scarletoath

I was looking at the trigger, but it doesn't have dedicated media keys, which I miss a lot. I don't like having to press more than one key for media functions.

The Saitek cyborg I had been using was like awesome in function for a while, except that it is rubber dome. So the ideal case is a mech keyboard that is similar to that.


----------



## Jixr

you could always autohot key for media keys.

I use F8-12 for my media keys works out well since very little programs use the latter F keys anymore.


----------



## scarletoath

Unfortunately I do use them in Visual Studio...I know I can change them to another key but if media keys are dedicated I don't need any extra effort.


----------



## boredgunner

Unfortunately I don't know of any really high quality mechanical keyboards that have dedicated media keys.


----------



## Jixr

das4 maybe? though I don't really consider them top shelf for their asking price.

Most customs don't have media keys, because.. well they suck.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> das4 maybe? though I don't really consider them top shelf for their asking price.
> 
> Most customs don't have media keys, because.. well they suck.


I'm no keyboard guru like yourself, however, I'll have to disagree with you here. Das makes a damn fine keyboard. Their 4 Pro is amazing (I own one). The only drawback for me is no backlighting, which I need since most of my activities are done at night and I hate lights on in the room. I've since switched to a Code Clear, but for those who don't want or need backlighting, the Das 4 is a very solid, well built kb


----------



## ryan603

*us:*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*none in mind:*
*Price:100 max. Open to used*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ blue or purple:*
*Size (whatever the normal sized without number pad is called):*
*Use (games/ primarily cs go):*
*USB/ ps2 either :*
*KRO:*
*Macro keys don't care):*
*Media keys (don't care:*
*Layout (US/ ):*
*Switch type (red):*
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*


----------



## nwkegan

Location: US
TT Poseidon (Not Z, the one with the Blue or Brown Cherry MX keys)
$60-$100
Backlighting please, blue preferable but will honestly go with whatever.
Full size, I like my ctrl, shift, tab, and Tilde on the left to be uncramped, if possible. I don't think I would mind macro keys to the left, though.
Gaming. FPS & RTS. Very quick movements. I like tactile feedback, I honestly like blues, I'd buy them right off if I haven't heard so many people say they're bad for gaming and double tapping/quick movements.
Either, PS/2 I hear is better, but whatever.
Macro and Media optional, regular layout.

I don't like stiff keys, but I like to have an actuation point. I don't mind noise. I want it to be possible to rapidly double click, but I do not want to accidentally press keys down, or have it too easy to register. I think that rules out reds. It's between blues and browns, I think.

Thanks.


----------



## Levelog

I'm in the same boat with switch type nwkegan.


----------



## nwkegan

After further research and consideration, I think I'm gonna get a CM Storm Quick Fire TK with blue switches. I tried them in the store and liked them, and I doubt that the differences will be so significant as to render me at a disadvantage. Consequently, I'll go with my preference due to the likely boost in performance that comes from enjoying yourself. : )

Take what you will from that, Levelog.

P.S. When do you guys think the Black Friday sales will start rolling in? I'd love to pick this one up for cheaper than $100.


----------



## Levelog

The more I've been using my switch tester, I think I'm going to end up with blues as well. There just aren't enough keyboards with whites. Gunna see if the K95 RGB Blue goes on sale for black friday.


----------



## iRUSH

Hello friends, I'm in need of your advise. I want to buy a mechanical KB. I have no idea what to buy but I do know what I want out of it.

-No LED back lighting
-Quiet (no obnoxious clack)
-Under $100 if that's possible

Thanks for your help! Rep incoming


----------



## Jixr

well, to really help us help you, fill out this as much as possible and we can narrow it down a bit more to something you would enjoy
Your current list is a bit too broad.

*Location:*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
*Price:*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*
*USB/ PS2:*
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*
*Media keys (yes/ no):*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well, to really help us help you, fill out this as much as possible and we can narrow it down a bit more to something you would enjoy
> Your current list is a bit too broad.
> 
> *Location:*
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
> *Price:*
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*
> *USB/ PS2:*
> *KRO:*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):*
> *Media keys (yes/ no):*
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*


Huh? My location is under my name and the 3 things I care about have already been listed. The rest isn't of any concern since I've never used one anyway.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well, to really help us help you, fill out this as much as possible and we can narrow it down a bit more to something you would enjoy
> Your current list is a bit too broad.
> 
> *Location:*
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
> *Price:*
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*
> *USB/ PS2:*
> *KRO:*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):*
> *Media keys (yes/ no):*
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? My location is under my name and the 3 things I care about have already been listed. The rest isn't of any concern since I've never used one anyway.
Click to expand...

It's still something that they request you to fill out when you post in the thread.


----------



## dipanzan

*Location:* Australia
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* QuickFire Stealth XT/Stealth, Rapid-I/TK/Stealth, Meka G1, loads of Ducky's
Price: ~120-130AUD
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* I'll most probably disable them anyway, don't mind having them though
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL preferred, don't mind a full sized either.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Yes all three. Mostly for strafing in CSGO.
*USB/ PS2:* Either is fine.
*KRO:* Not needed
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Not preferred, Fn keys does the job just fine
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* My previous keyboards were all Cherry Blacks, I'd like to try Cherry Reds this time.

TLDR: My friend is coming from Australia, and I'd like to buy myself a mech board. I'm currently using the 7G, and previously Meka G1(only 3-4months usage, it broke and I really liked it), and a Meka G Unit. I'm currently checking out the CM Storm keyboards. I've the QuickFire XT Stealth in mind. I'd also like it to be full Costar along with stabilizers. I hate the cherry stabilizers on my current 7G. I was dead set on the QuickFire Rapid Cherry Red, but it seems they have been replaced with the newer Rapid-I which has Cherry stabilizers for shift keys.

The Filco's meets all my requirements but they are very expensive.

Here are some sites:

http://www.mechkb.com/
http://www.pccasegear.com/
http://www.mwave.com.au/
http://www.cplonline.com.au/
http://www.techbuy.com.au/

The keyboards that are available in my country are: Tt Meka G1, G-Unit, Meka, Poseidon. CM Storm QuickFire TK(Reds/Blues), Razer BlackWidows, Corsair K7x/9x and SS 6Gv2. I can get them at a similar(slightly cheaper price) but with 1yr store warranty. My previous G1 broke within 3-4months, sold the G-Unit which I got as a replacement, and my current 7G is still going strong and after trying a friend's Red switches, I think I'll jump ship.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It's still something that they request you to fill out when you post in the thread.


Good God! I didn't realize this was going to be an issue lol. If I could narrow it down that much I think I would know what I wanted, don't you think?


----------



## dman811

OK, basically you want anything without backlighting that is also quiet, and under $100. There are plenty of other criteria you haven't told us what you'd prefer, for instance TKL, full size, etc? How about macro and media keys?


----------



## a_ak57

Dipanzan, sounds like one of the quickfires would be a great choice for you. A normal QF Rapid if you can find one would be really good since it's cheap, TKL, costar and comes in reds. Failing that, I guess the TK would be up next.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> OK, basically you want anything without backlighting that is also quiet, and under $100. There are plenty of other criteria you haven't told us what you'd prefer, for instance TKL, full size, etc? How about macro and media keys?


I have no idea what any of that means. I'd just prefer a basic looking mechanical KB. No extra fancy buttons.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I have no idea what any of that means. I'd just prefer a basic looking mechanical KB. No extra fancy buttons.


Full size = your standard keyboard layout. TKL = tenkeyless = same layout minus the numberpad.

Media keys and macro keys are indeed "fancy buttons", especially macro keys. Usually media keys are integrated into the F keys as secondary functions, used for things like pause, play, fast forward, rewind.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Dipanzan, sounds like one of the quickfires would be a great choice for you. A normal QF Rapid if you can find one would be really good since it's cheap, TKL, costar and comes in reds. Failing that, I guess the TK would be up next.


The only Quickfire Rapids I can find on those sites are the Rapid-I version(backlit) and they have Cherry stabilizers for the shifty keys.







The whole board is costar though. The Stealth XT is cheaper than the Rapid-I, so I was wandering if I should get that. It's around 120AUD.

I really want some opinions on the Ducky's since I know very little about them, and some of them falls under my price range and TKL too.







And also if I'm making the right choice getting those brands from overseas rather than getting the G1 from my country, since I can get it both cheaper and with warranty.


----------



## a_ak57

Ducky keyboards use cherry stabilizers so you may not care too much for them. You could always try importing a QFR but I dunno how expensive that'd end up. If you are fine with full size of the Stealth XT it'd be a solid choice.


----------



## pddhbl

Location:US
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky shine 3(I like their logo lol), Leopold FC500R/FC900R (try to find Leopold without 30usd shipping fee but failed, any US distributor of Leopold?)
Price: 90-160usd
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): no, will be a plus if yes
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): programming>gaming
USB/ PS2: don't care
KRO: at least WASD
Macro keys (yes/ no): no
Media keys (yes/ no): no
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): don't care
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): cherry MX blue or brown

PS: I've found lots of Ducky on mechanicalkeyboards.com, but shine 3 with cherry MX blue is currently out of stock, any other choice to buy a Ducky kb?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pddhbl*
> 
> Location:US
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky shine 3(I like their logo lol), Leopold FC500R/FC900R (try to find Leopold without 30usd shipping fee but failed, any US distributor of Leopold?)
> Price: 90-160usd
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): no, will be a plus if yes
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): programming>gaming
> USB/ PS2: don't care
> KRO: at least WASD
> Macro keys (yes/ no): no
> Media keys (yes/ no): no
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): don't care
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): cherry MX blue or brown
> 
> PS: I've found lots of Ducky on mechanicalkeyboards.com, but shine 3 with cherry MX blue is currently out of stock, any other choice to buy a Ducky kb?


NCIX has Ducky keyboards sometimes. The Shine 3 seems right up your alley, although you could wait for the Shine 4 I suppose.


----------



## pddhbl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> NCIX has Ducky keyboards sometimes. The Shine 3 seems right up your alley, although you could wait for the Shine 4 I suppose.


Thanks for reply, and telling me the incoming shine 4.

I google it and find an article in chinese, saying the price of shine 3 will be lowered to 699CNY soon(CNY=Chinese Yuan,699CNY=114USD) because of incoming shine 4.

And I also find a Taiwan distributor, who's already lowered the price of shine 3 to 3290 NTD(New Taiwan dollar, 3290NTD=108USD), and start selling shine 4 at 4090NTD(135USD,same to the price of shine 3 before shine 4 arrived). Sadly they don't ship to other countries.

Guess I should wait .


----------



## haris013

hello guys! i think it's time to join the mechanical keyboard side









*Location:* Greece
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* www. skroutz.gr (it's an e-shop search engine for greek e-shops, like bestbuy etc..)
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* never had a mech before, i was thinking coolermaster quickfire tk or quickfire ultimate but i don't know their quality and i want something to stand for years.
*Price:* my budget is 90-120 euros (including shipping if a suggestion is from amazon shops(prefer amazon uk or de ))
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* i would like backlight any color
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size or TKL (i want the keys to have the classic size like the old cheap microsoft keyboards)
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* all around use, gaming and typing(i think brown switches will fit me but i have never test any kind of switches)
*USB/ PS2:* usb only(laptop here )
*KRO:* yes
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
*Media keys (yes/ no):* would like but i don't care if doesn't have
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* layout standard? the classic qwerty keyboard
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* i think brown is a good solution for my all around use
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*
i can buy from ebay, amazon.co.uk amazon.de or any other shop that can ship in Greece. my budget includes the shipping costs, can't spend more that 120 euros.
In Greece i have the above suggestions : CoolerMaster QuickFire XT ~83 euros
CoolerMaster QuickFire TK ~110 euros
CoolerMaster QuickFire Ultimate ~115 euros
CoolerMaster Trigger-Z ~120 euros
Gigabyte Aivia Osmium ~125 euros
there aren't any other models of mechanical keyboards at Greece, only the above.

what do u suggest me? i want something with a good quality of build and worth the money. thanks


----------



## dman811

I'm definitely not an expert, but I see the Trigger-Z recommended fairly often, so I'd say go for that.


----------



## haris013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm definitely not an expert, but I see the Trigger-Z recommended fairly often, so I'd say go for that.


interesting. any other thoughts? can i find it cheaper from anywhere else? other suggestions?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haris013*
> 
> interesting. any other thoughts? can i find it cheaper from anywhere else? other suggestions?


Get the Trigger-Z if you really want backlighting, but it has macro keys which you said you don't want. The QuickFire XT and QuickFire Rapid are both very high quality and have no macro keys, but no backlighting either.


----------



## haris013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Get the Trigger-Z if you really want backlighting, but it has macro keys which you said you don't want. The QuickFire TK and QuickFire Rapid are both very high quality and have no macro keys, but no backlighting either.


Trigger z is a little bulky as keyboard? The palm rest is detachable right? I have small desk and I don't want a huge keyboard. Is there any better suggestion exept the cooler master keyboards or I go straight for the trigger or the to?
Thanks a lot


----------



## Jixr

The guy you're quoting meant the Quick Fire Rapid And the quickfire XT, the TK isn't as well built but does have backlighting.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haris013*
> 
> Trigger z is a little bulky as keyboard? The palm rest is detachable right? I have small desk and I don't want a huge keyboard. Is there any better suggestion exept the cooler master keyboards or I go straight for the trigger or the to?
> Thanks a lot


Trigger-Z is bulky yeah. The wrist rest is indeed detachable. It looks like the only really good options for you are the Trigger-Z, QuickFire Rapid, and QuickFire XT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The guy you're quoting meant the Quick Fire Rapid And the quickfire XT, the TK isn't as well built but does have backlighting.


Oops, that's right. Fixed.


----------



## haris013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Trigger-Z is bulky yeah. The wrist rest is indeed detachable. It looks like the only really good options for you are the Trigger-Z, QuickFire Rapid, and QuickFire XT.
> Oops, that's right. Fixed.


The XT looks great but I consider about the LEDs , I will not buy another keyboard for the next years so I would like the led feature. Does these keyboards are compatible with after market keycaps?
I will go to the trigger probably.
On the other hand xt is 40euros cheaper and doesnt have LEDs + the macros . the quality is the same with trigger right ?
Damn harsh decision


----------



## nwkegan

Wait, the TK isn't as well built? How so?

I was pretty sure I was going to buy the Quickfire TK, as I want something with blue keys, backlighting, and ~$100 and under.

Should I just get the Rapid? Damn... How likely are these keyboards to go on sale for upcoming Black Friday deals?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haris013*
> 
> The XT looks great but I consider about the LEDs , I will not buy another keyboard for the next years so I would like the led feature. Does these keyboards are compatible with after market keycaps?
> I will go to the trigger probably.
> On the other hand xt is 40euros cheaper and doesnt have LEDs + the macros . the quality is the same with trigger right ?
> Damn harsh decision


The Trigger-Z, QuickFire Rapid, and QuickFire XT use a standard layout so you can use aftermarket keycaps. The QuickFire TK uses non-standard layout for the bottom row.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkegan*
> 
> Wait, the TK isn't as well built? How so?
> 
> I was pretty sure I was going to buy the Quickfire TK, as I want something with blue keys, backlighting, and ~$100 and under.
> 
> Should I just get the Rapid? Damn... How likely are these keyboards to go on sale for upcoming Black Friday deals?


QuickFire TK has a cheaper China OEM. I've had the QuickFire Rapid and TK, the TK feels noticeably cheaper and lower quality in every aspect, but it's still not bad. The board is more flimsy, keycaps are thinner, and it uses a non-standard bottom row which will somewhat limit keycap replacement. They're quite popular, so you should see some of them on sale for Black Friday/Cyber Monday. You might want to look into KeyCool keyboards.


----------



## Trexxit

*Location:US*
*Price: Preferably under 60$*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):doesn't matter.*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):At least TKL preferably 80% or less*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):Gaming*
*USB/ PS2referably USB, can use either*
*KRO:As high as I can get for the price*
*Macro keys (yes/ no)oesn't matter*
*Media keys (yes/ no)oesn't matter*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US*
**Noise level (high/low):low*
**Tactility (yes/ no)oesnt matter*
**Stiffness (high/ low):low*


----------



## nwkegan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The Trigger-Z, QuickFire Rapid, and QuickFire XT use a standard layout so you can use aftermarket keycaps. The QuickFire TK uses non-standard layout for the bottom row.
> QuickFire TK has a cheaper China OEM. I've had the QuickFire Rapid and TK, the TK feels noticeably cheaper and lower quality in every aspect, but it's still not bad. The board is more flimsy, keycaps are thinner, and it uses a non-standard bottom row which will somewhat limit keycap replacement. They're quite popular, so you should see some of them on sale for Black Friday/Cyber Monday. You might want to look into KeyCool keyboards.


Thanks for your input, man. I pulled the trigger on the TK. It's my first board, and it went on sale, so I figured, what the hell. I'll just go for it. I'll be in the market for another soon anyway.


----------



## Oxides

*Location:US*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
*Price:~125*
*Backlighting white:*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): program/games*
*USB/ PS2: USB*
*KRO:6kro*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):no dedicated macro keys, but need to be able to macro all standard 104 keys*
*Media keys (yes/ no): no preference*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):ansi*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): cherry red*
Looking for something sturdy, with solid keyboard cable connection.


----------



## Jixr

only thing that fits your list is a Ducky Shine 3, but its about 150.

If you want a well constructed back lit keyboard, you gotta pay for it, most of the enthusiast level boards don't have back lighting and focus on solid construction instead.


----------



## Oxides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> only thing that fits your list is a Ducky Shine 3, but its about 150.
> 
> If you want a well constructed back lit keyboard, you gotta pay for it, most of the enthusiast level boards don't have back lighting and focus on solid construction instead.


This is in response to my post?
I didnt know the ducky shine 3 had macroable keys.


----------



## nwkegan

For those considering the QFTK; mine arrived today and I love it. Doesn't have the most diverse set of features, but with the MX blues it's a pleasure to type & game on. I play competitively and haven't had any issues with it; it's certainly improved my play coming from a $10 dynex piece of garbage.

Pros:
Very consistent keypresses.
Impressive build quality (I'd love to see the QFR if this is worse than it).
Bright LEDs.
Numpad.
Thick, sturdy cable. Can come detached.

Cons:
Bottom row is not standard, as previously mentioned.
Function key is annoying since it must be held to lock.
No simultaenous arrow key & numpad usage unless you hold hand over numlk.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oxides*
> 
> This is in response to my post?
> I didnt know the ducky shine 3 had macroable keys.


Well, macroable via external software, I don't think there are any keyboards that have that type of feature that are full sized, and the only one I can think of is a poker2 and it has a programable layer, but its a 60% board.


----------



## scarletoath

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Roccat Ryos MK Pro, Corsair K70 RGB, Logitech G910+
*Price:* Medium-High
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, multi-color if possible
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*Games, programming
*USB/ PS2:*No preference
*KRO:*Ideally NKRO
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*Yes if possible, but not crucial
*Media keys (yes/ no):*Yes and Dedicated (not FN activated)
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*Standard US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):*None
**Tactility (yes/ no):*Not sure
**Stiffness (high/ low):*Low


----------



## Oxides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well, macroable via external software, I don't think there are any keyboards that have that type of feature that are full sized, and the only one I can think of is a poker2 and it has a programable layer, but its a 60% board.


An external progaram, like anykey, would be ok for my job. But a lot of games cheat detection engines consider it a primary or corroborative proof of botting. Keyboard s/w isn't treated the same way.


----------



## Spork13

*Location:* Australia (Tasmania)
[*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Happy to import. "Local" stores - http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=113_1276 http://www.scorptec.com.au/product/Keyboards/Mechanical http://www.cplonline.com.au/keyboards.html?kb_type=407
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Bewildered by the choice, hence this post!
*Price:* Could stretch the budget to $180. $150 would be better.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Prefer backlighting, must be white, or none at all.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, some typing.
*USB/ PS2:* either
*KRO:* suitable for gaming.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* not needed
*Media keys (yes/ no):* yes, preferred.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI (I think...)
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX brown, or red.
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*

Please help me choose.
Currently using a SteelSeries MERC stealth, and I really like the "gamepad" part on the left, but KB is slowly dying (was full of cat hair. Have cleaned, but still has some issues).
Managed to find a Logitech G15 - but didn't particularly like that. Looking @ going mechanical. Got a DECK "switch tester" and really like the "Brown" with the "Red" a second choice. Love the sound and feel of the "Blue" - but other people in the house wouldn't be impressed!


----------



## boredgunner

@Spork13 - Ducky Shine 3.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=113_1276&products_id=24213&zenid=f81883c2f7694e303a51965be6571678

I didn't see a white LED MX Brown one in stock, though you could get one of the other colors and simply not use the backlighting if you really want MX Browns.


----------



## Popple

http://www.overclock.net/t/1523747/microsoft-internet-keyboard


----------



## DeeRanged

CM trigger Z comes to mind having mx brown with white backlight. http://gaming.coolermaster.com/en/products/keyboards/triggerz/


----------



## JMattes

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None
*Price:* Medium
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Doesn't Matter
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc)*: Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and Daily Use
*USB/ PS2:* No preference
*KRO*: Not Sure
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't Matter
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesnt Matter
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Standard US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
**Noise level (high/low):* None
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Not sure
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low

I had a CM board awhile back (Red, if I remember correctly), did the whole rubber band cushion mod and then just decided to sell it.
I would like a solid mechanical board that is silent, what switches would that be? Brown?
Would like a full board with the number keys on the right side, and back lighting isn't needed.


----------



## Jixr

Red and blacks are the most silent cherry switch, so if you had reds with o-rings and it was too loud, you may want to try a different mechanical switch type.

Thought the coolermaster XT is an amazing keyboard for the price, and if you don't like that option, filco's are great as well.


----------



## Excelsius

*Location:* U.S.
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None, this will be my first mechanical keyboard
*Price:* Lower is better, but up to $200
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Low priority, but would like the option to have it with at least white as an option
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Need tenkeys; I do a lot of number work
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* All; I game and type for work
*USB/ PS2:* Prefer option of having both; if only one, then USB
*KRO:* Prefer full, but at least 6, esp for WASD
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Nice to have, but only higher than backlighting in terms of priority of all things in this list
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Nice to have, but low priority; something like the WASD Code would also be good where there is a toggle
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* Low/None; I live with others
**Tactility (yes/ no):* This being my first mechanical keyboard, I want something that is difficult to bottom out yet indicates that a key has been pressed; I think that means yes, but I'm not sure
**Stiffness (high/ low):* This being my first mechanical keyboard, I want something that is difficult to bottom out; I think that means high, but I'm not sure
Also if possible, something with pre-installed noise-dampening O-rings or stabilizers would be nice.


----------



## dman811

Sounds like you want Cherry MX Clear switches.


----------



## Jixr

WASD code ( w/ clears ) has your name all over it.
they also sell o-rings

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/code-keyboard/code-104-key-mechanical-keyboard.html


----------



## dman811

That is sexy. And they have it in MX Green. My wallet would probably kill me. Still tempting.


----------



## Pnanasnoic

I would greatly appreciate any recommendations. I'd like a full size or 84 key Non-mechanical KB with green back lighting. Do I have many options?


*Location:* USA
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Not really
*Price:* Up to $125
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, must be *green*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full or 84
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* bit of everything
*USB/ PS2:*No preference
*KRO:* not important
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No/not important
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No/not important
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*Standard
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Non-mechanical*


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pnanasnoic*
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any recommendations. I'd like a full size or 84 key Non-mechanical KB with green back lighting. Do I have many options?
> 
> 
> *Location:* USA
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Not really
> *Price:* Up to $125
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, must be *green*
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full or 84
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* bit of everything
> *USB/ PS2:*No preference
> *KRO:* not important
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No/not important
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No/not important
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*Standard
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Non-mechanical*


KeyCool tenkeyless? I'm pretty sure they have green LED models. I'm pretty sure the Ducky backlit keyboards are out of your price range unfortunately.


----------



## Pnanasnoic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> KeyCool tenkeyless? I'm pretty sure they have green LED models. I'm pretty sure the Ducky backlit keyboards are out of your price range unfortunately.


 Thanks for the reply, but I am looking for something non-mechanical. I learned to type on typewriters(selectric2), and membrane switches feel best to me. Blacks aren't too bad, but the additional cost is not worth it for me.

Is there a non-mech green led backlit keyboard out there that is somewhat well made? Nothing fancy, I don't need macro or media keys, just a meat and potatoes keyboard that I can see in the dark. And green.


----------



## Shardnax

Corsair's Raptor keyboards have adjustable lighting you could set to green, there's also Razer. I have no idea as to quality though, sorry.


----------



## Pnanasnoic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Corsair's Raptor keyboards have adjustable lighting you could set to green, there's also Razer. I have no idea as to quality though, sorry.


Thanks Shardnax, I'm checking them out.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

*Location:* Aus








*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* PCCG, mwave dont have a problem ordering from other countrys tho
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Nope
*Price:* $$$ is no object
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Maybe white
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games & general usage
*USB/ PS2:* Either or
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesnt bother me
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Must have (FN keys or real)
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Whatevers the standard
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Browns







maybe reds
The one thing I do prefer is the small enter, big ones feel weird lol


----------



## ghostlacuna

EDITED: Bought a CM Storm QuickFire Rapid-i
USB, Nordic, Mechanical CHERRY MX BROWN, NKRO, ARM, White Backlight, 5 Modes


----------



## Shaolin7

*Location:* - Canada but willing to order from overseas if necessary
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* NCIX, Memory Express
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Logitech G710+ (concerned about the build quality and durability however)
*Price:* will pay 100+ IF the board hits all the right options
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* multipurpose i.e. all of those
*USB/ PS2:* USB preferably
*KRO:* yes
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* not necessary
*Media keys (yes/ no):* yes, I especially want a volume roll bar (not just a keyboard toggle to raise and lower volume)
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* brown or possibly red?


----------



## JMattes

I filled out one of those forms before and I was told Clear Chreey
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Red and blacks are the most silent cherry switch, so if you had reds with o-rings and it was too loud, you may want to try a different mechanical switch type.
> 
> Thought the coolermaster XT is an amazing keyboard for the price, and if you don't like that option, filco's are great as well.


Are any mech boards completely silent?
Thinking of asking for a new board from the GF for the Holidays


----------



## Jixr

not really, the thing that probably comes closest is this
http://www.matias.ca/quietpro/pc/

when you have plastic sliders and things coming in contact with each other, you'll always have noise.

Also note that keycap type, case materical, etc all play a big part in the sound. There are a few mods you could do to help though. o rings, landing pads, filling the case, etc.


----------



## Jamar16

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* - No, but I am open to suggestions for both mechanical and regular keyboards.
*Price:* $55-$100
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes (RGB, Green, Blue, Orange, White,)
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and Typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* YES
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not needed but welcomed
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown or Red
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* - None (None mechanical keyboards welcomed)
> *Price:* $55-$100
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes (RGB, Green, Blue, Orange, White,)
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and Typing
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* YES
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not needed but welcomed
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown or Red ( None mechanical keyboards welcomed)
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*


I'm confused, do you want a mechanical or not? the "none mechanical keyboards welcomed" thing is confusing.


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'm confused, do you want a mechanical or not? the "none mechanical keyboards welcomed" thing is confusing.


Fixed, sorry about that.

I am open to suggestions for both mechanical and non-mechanical keyboards.


----------



## haris013

i am looking for the best quality keyboard at 130 euro max.
i was going straight to trigger-z but some friends suggested me the coolermaster XT, rapid-i,logitech g701 and corsair k70. i want a good and durable keyboard to last some years and i don't want the keycaps to get faded.
any ideas which is overall the best keyboard for the price?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haris013*
> 
> i am looking for the best quality keyboard at 130 euro max.
> i was going straight to trigger-z but some friends suggested me the coolermaster XT, rapid-i,logitech g701 and corsair k70. i want a good and durable keyboard to last some years and i don't want the keycaps to get faded.
> any ideas which is overall the best keyboard for the price?


if you want lasting keycaps stay away from any backlit keyboards, they are crap, but even the non-backlit keycaps on most cheaper boards suck, they will last a tiny bit longer than backlit ones.
The CM XT is fantastic, I would take that one out of al lthe ones you listed, or the Rapid-i if you have to have backlighting.


----------



## haris013

the CM XT has overall better quality than the k70 for example?
the rapid-i has micro usb connection and i am worried about disconnects


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haris013*
> 
> the CM XT has overall better quality than the k70 for example?
> the rapid-i has micro usb connection and i am worried about disconnects


oh yeah, the XT is basically the exact same build as a Filco, the k70 you risk dying LED's, and other problems. as far as the micro UBS connection goes, if you're worried, get the XT.


----------



## haris013

thank you mate!
XT is compatible with aftermarket keycaps right?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haris013*
> 
> thank you mate!
> XT is compatible with aftermarket keycaps right?


yes

easily customizable.

my xt.


----------



## haris013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yes
> 
> easily customizable.
> 
> my xt.


awsome!


----------



## KiLlerWiLd

*Location:*UK
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*Mechanical
*Price:*<£150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*Don't mind
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Don't mind as long as my had isn't cramped when typibg
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*Gaming mainly, quite a bit of typing and a bit of programming
*USB/ PS2:*USB preferred
*KRO:* NKRO preferred
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* If possible
*Media keys (yes/ no):*If possible
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):*Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):*Don't mind
**Stiffness (high/ low):*Not sure what's better for my uses.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KiLlerWiLd*
> 
> 
> *Location:*UK
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*Mechanical
> *Price:*<£150
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*Don't mind
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Don't mind as long as my had isn't cramped when typibg
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*Gaming mainly, quite a bit of typing and a bit of programming
> *USB/ PS2:*USB preferred
> *KRO:* NKRO preferred
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* If possible
> *Media keys (yes/ no):*If possible
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):*Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*Don't mind
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*Not sure what's better for my uses.


I'd personally go for a CM Storm Trigger-Z:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-013-CM&groupid=702&catid=2705&subcat=1258


----------



## Firann

*Location:* Cyprus
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/shop?id=298
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K95/K70 RGB (MX red) , Coolermaster Trigger-Z (Brown), non-Z (Red),
*Price:* I have €175 credit balance from an RMAed K95
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Would be nice but if other keyboards without are better its no big loss.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size preferred.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*Gaming (mostly MMOs)
*USB/ PS2:*Doesn't matter
*KRO:*NKRO
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*Prefer but not a must
*Media keys (yes/ no):*Prefer but not a must
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*I like MX Reds (used on previous K95)
**Noise level (high/low):*Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):*Doesn't matter
**Stiffness (high/ low):*Lowish
The K95 RGB is quite nice but since its a good €35 extra from my credit I was wondering if it was worth it. I was looking at the K70 RGB which is close but it doesn't have any macros at all on the keyboard. The Roccat again is in the price range of K95 so unless it goes above and beyond I don't know if its worth it. From the coolermaster I would have loved the Z (as its the newer trigger) but it comes in browns, where'as I really liked the red switches.

How is the quality of the Corsair keyboards with the RGB version. The burnt lights on the original K95 saw me RMA it 2 times before finally telling them to give me a credit note. Other than that I'm up for any suggestion.


----------



## agawthrop

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* XArmor UW, Logitech G510
*Price:* <100
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* doesn't matter
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full-size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* games/programming/typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* NKRO preferred
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* preferrably
*Media keys (yes/ no):* doesn't matter
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* medium
Really need a wireless for what my setup will be at first, but will take a recommendation of either type


----------



## KoolDrew

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Vengeance K95 RGB
*Price:* I wanted to stay under $150, but I guess this can be upwards of $200 if the extra is worth it
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and productivity
*USB/ PS2:* Doesn't matter
*KRO:* Doesn't matter
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* I've never used them in the past, but I'm sure I'd find a use and they'd be useful. Not a requirement though.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Doesn't Matter
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Afer some reading I'm leaning towards Brown as a happy medium, but no experience with any of them. This would be my first mechanical
**Noise level (high/low):* - Low-Moderate
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low


----------



## KiLlerWiLd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd personally go for a CM Storm Trigger-Z:
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-013-CM&groupid=702&catid=2705&subcat=1258


Thank you very much for the recommendation! I think I'll go with it as you seem like the kind of person to know what best suits someone!









Do you think the Cooler master quick fire ultimate tkl would fit my needs?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firann*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Cyprus
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/shop?id=298
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K95/K70 RGB (MX red) , Coolermaster Trigger-Z (Brown), non-Z (Red),
> *Price:* I have €175 credit balance from an RMAed K95
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Would be nice but if other keyboards without are better its no big loss.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size preferred.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*Gaming (mostly MMOs)
> *USB/ PS2:*Doesn't matter
> *KRO:*NKRO
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):*Prefer but not a must
> *Media keys (yes/ no):*Prefer but not a must
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*I like MX Reds (used on previous K95)
> **Noise level (high/low):*Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*Doesn't matter
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*Lowish
> The K95 RGB is quite nice but since its a good €35 extra from my credit I was wondering if it was worth it. I was looking at the K70 RGB which is close but it doesn't have any macros at all on the keyboard. The Roccat again is in the price range of K95 so unless it goes above and beyond I don't know if its worth it. From the coolermaster I would have loved the Z (as its the newer trigger) but it comes in browns, where'as I really liked the red switches.
> 
> How is the quality of the Corsair keyboards with the RGB version. The burnt lights on the original K95 saw me RMA it 2 times before finally telling them to give me a credit note. Other than that I'm up for any suggestion.


Have you tried MX Browns, the tactile bump is pretty small, making them feel pretty close to MX Reds for a lot of people. If you'd be willing to try them, of those choices I'd go for the Trigger-Z.

Otherwise, why not go for the normal Trigger, it's available in MX Reds:

http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/product?id=PER.814884

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* XArmor UW, Logitech G510
> *Price:* <100
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* doesn't matter
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full-size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* games/programming/typing
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* NKRO preferred
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* preferrably
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* doesn't matter
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* medium
> Really need a wireless for what my setup will be at first, but will take a recommendation of either type


If you could stretch the budget by $10, you could consider a Logitech G710+:

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Mechanical-Keyboard-Tactile-High-Speed/dp/B009C98NPY/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Vengeance K95 RGB
> *Price:* I wanted to stay under $150, but I guess this can be upwards of $200 if the extra is worth it
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and productivity
> *USB/ PS2:* Doesn't matter
> *KRO:* Doesn't matter
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* I've never used them in the past, but I'm sure I'd find a use and they'd be useful. Not a requirement though.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Doesn't Matter
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Afer some reading I'm leaning towards Brown as a happy medium, but no experience with any of them. This would be my first mechanical
> **Noise level (high/low):* - Low-Moderate
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low


You could also consider the Logitech G910, but it looks a bit gamer-y for some.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KiLlerWiLd*
> 
> Thank you very much for the recommendation! I think I'll go with it as you seem like the kind of person to know what best suits someone!


I'm glad you think my suggestion was good, but don't take my word as the absolute truth, I'd encourage you to research it yourself as well.


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You could also consider the Logitech G910, but it looks a bit gamer-y for some.


Thanks for the suggestion. That's one I've taken a look at but I tend to agree, I'm not entirely a fan of the look of it. I tend to prefer a cleaner look. Some of the features including the Arx Control setup do look neat though.


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you could stretch the budget by $10, you could consider a Logitech G710+:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Mechanical-Keyboard-Tactile-High-Speed/dp/B009C98NPY/


Thanks for the recommendation, I'll take a closer look at it!


----------



## Firann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Have you tried MX Browns, the tactile bump is pretty small, making them feel pretty close to MX Reds for a lot of people. If you'd be willing to try them, of those choices I'd go for the Trigger-Z.
> 
> Otherwise, why not go for the normal Trigger, it's available in MX Reds:
> 
> http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/product?id=PER.814884


I'm willing to try the browns. I use a 6gv2 atm which has blacks anf found reds so soft! Only reason im skeptical about the trigger is that the z is the newer board with some additional features. I guess i could research a bit more see if the extra dodas are worth it







thanks for.your suggestion.


----------



## KiLlerWiLd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> I'm glad you think my suggestion was good, but don't take my word as the absolute truth, I'd encourage you to research it yourself as well.


I understand. After looking for a while I think I'll go for the Cooler master Quickfire Ultimate. I like the design apart from I could only find red led's which would be my least favourite but I can get it and see.


----------



## dman811

I'm fairly certain you can mod your own color LEDs into the board.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm fairly certain you can mod your own color LEDs into the board.


True, but that's a considerably amount of work that not everyone is willing or able to do.


----------



## dman811

Agreed, but I still figured I should point it out as a possibility.


----------



## Attmen

it is one of the harder keyboards to find, as they are not sold through amazon/newegg... you will have to shop around to find someone who has it in stock and is willing to ship to the US.


----------



## KiLlerWiLd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Agreed, but I still figured I should point it out as a possibility.


I understand but I think I'll stick with the reds as they'll probably look good when I get. Can't really judge by a picture.


----------



## HerkFE

*Location: Murrica*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: K70, G710+, Razer*
*Price: Under $150*
*Backlighting (yes): Color wise I am flexible*
*Size (Full size):*
*Use (gaming and typing):*
*USB/ PS2: USB /B]
*
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*
*Media keys (yes):*
*Layout (US):*
*Switch type (Browns preferably):*
**Noise level (low):*
**Tactility (yes):*
**Stiffness (high):*


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HerkFE*
> 
> 
> *Location: Murrica*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind: K70, G710+, Razer*
> *Price: Under $150*
> *Backlighting (yes): Color wise I am flexible*
> *Size (Full size):*
> *Use (gaming and typing):*
> *USB/ PS2: USB /B]
> *
> *KRO:*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):*
> *Media keys (yes):*
> *Layout (US):*
> *Switch type (Browns preferably):*
> **Noise level (low):*
> **Tactility (yes):*
> **Stiffness (high):*


Well you said you want MX Browns and switches with high stiffness, which Browns don't provide. Either way, if you can somehow get your hands on one I recommend the CM Storm Trigger or Trigger-Z.

EDIT: Misread the part about Macro keys, you don't seem to care. You have a lot of options then, like the Ducky Shine 3.


----------



## Levelog

Clears may be what you're looking for, but good luck finding one that fits your needs. The WASD CODE Clear might be your only viable option, but it's a bit out of budget.


----------



## Trev0r269

Argh, now that clears are becoming more "common" I don't have the money to get a WSD with clears. I like the duck I have with browns now, but I can't help feeling like I bottom out too much on them. I was thinking of going back to blues...but clears...aha!


----------



## Shardnax

Location: US
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Corsair K95 RGB Blues @[email protected]
Price: <$190
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games (a ton of RTS), and typing
USB/ PS2: Either is fine
KRO: NKRO
Macro keys (yes/ no): Yes
Media keys (yes/ no): Dedicated would be nice
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Blue

What I'm really wondering here is if there are any other choices for MX blues with the number of macro keys, and preferably media keys, as the K95?


----------



## Ruthalas

I'd be most appreciative of any guidance you all could give me!


*Location:* USA, Washington State
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
-I like the 'Noppoo "Lolita" Red Backlight Edition (Noppoo's Custom MX Black Keys)' for its clean look, switches, and price, but can't find the black switch version on Newegg or Amazon...
-I _really_ like the Code keyboards (http://codekeyboards.com/) for looks and design, but they are out of my price range
*Price:* ~100
*Backlighting:* Preferred, red would be nice, this may be out of my budget
*Size:* I am leaning toward TKL because I rarely use my TK and might appreciate the space
*Use:* Games/ typing / programming, in that order
*USB/ PS2:* Either
*KRO:* My mildly informed opinion is that 10 would be plenty, and 6 would be decent...?
*Macro keys:* NA
*Media keys:* Volume would be handy, but not by any means required
*Layout:* US
*Switch type:* I believe I would like Cherry MX Clears
*Noise level:* NA
*Tactility:* Yes
*Stiffness:* Medium
*Notes:*
-I don't like the 'double click' of the Cherry MX Blues in the Razer Black Widow (This may be from activation _and_ bottoming out?)
-I believe the clears are easier to double tap, which is preferable.
-I am looking for a clean look, with minimal branding if possible- I have avoided the Ducky products for this reason, because I don't want a giant glowing snake on my space bar, nor their logo on three different keys _and_ the casing.








Any thoughts?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Location: US
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Corsair K95 RGB Blues @[email protected]
> Price: <$190
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games (a ton of RTS), and typing
> USB/ PS2: Either is fine
> KRO: NKRO
> Macro keys (yes/ no): Yes
> Media keys (yes/ no): Dedicated would be nice
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Blue
> 
> What I'm really wondering here is if there are any other choices for MX blues with the number of macro keys, and preferably media keys, as the K95?


If you can somehow get your hands on a CM Storm Trigger or Trigger-Z, don't hesitate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruthalas*
> 
> I'd be most appreciative of any guidance you all could give me!
> 
> *Location:* USA, Washington State
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
> -I like the 'Noppoo "Lolita" Red Backlight Edition (Noppoo's Custom MX Black Keys)' for its clean look, switches, and price, but can't find the black switch version on Newegg or Amazon...
> -I _really_ like the Code keyboards (http://codekeyboards.com/) for looks and design, but they are out of my price range
> *Price:* ~100
> *Backlighting:* Preferred, red would be nice, this may be out of my budget
> *Size:* I am leaning toward TKL because I rarely use my TK and might appreciate the space
> *Use:* Games/ typing / programming, in that order
> *USB/ PS2:* Either
> *KRO:* My mildly informed opinion is that 10 would be plenty, and 6 would be decent...?
> *Macro keys:* NA
> *Media keys:* Volume would be handy, but not by any means required
> *Layout:* US
> *Switch type:* I believe I would like Cherry MX Clears
> *Noise level:* NA
> *Tactility:* Yes
> *Stiffness:* Medium
> *Notes:*
> -I don't like the 'double click' of the Cherry MX Blues in the Razer Black Widow (This may be from activation _and_ bottoming out?)
> -I believe the clears are easier to double tap, which is preferable.
> -I am looking for a clean look, with minimal branding if possible- I have avoided the Ducky products for this reason, because I don't want a giant glowing snake on my space bar, nor their logo on three different keys _and_ the casing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?


The double click you're referring to: I assume you mean the click half-way down, and then bottoming out, like you said. If so, Clears function the same way, except the activation click is basically inaudible. (while Blues actually have a mechanism to provide a lovely clicking sound). So you might be after MX Reds or Blacks, the only difference between the two being stiffness.

Ducky has branding on the case? My Shine 2 doesn't. I did notice the spacebar branding on newer ones, and the two branded keys for the bottom row (Win/Alt/Control keys) are optional if I recall correctly, and you can always swap keycaps. Either way their backlit models are out of your price range. I think the only backlit TKL keyboards in your price range are KeyCool models and the CM Storm QuickFire TK. Between the two, I don't know which is better. But if you're willing to omit backlighting, this looks like a stellar deal:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/leopold-fc660m


----------



## pran

double, sorry


----------



## pran

*Location:* Germany
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://geizhals.de (search engine for hardware)
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None
*Price:* 100-120€
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not necessarily needed, would be nice though
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* FPS, writing
*USB/ PS2:* No preference
*KRO:* The more the better? What the bare minimum for gaming?
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Again not necessarily needed, would be nice though
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I only had black so far, I read red are ideal for gaming? Would like to try them out then. Shouldn't have a cheap/'gummy' feedback if possible.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pran*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Germany
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://geizhals.de (search engine for hardware)
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None
> *Price:* 100-120€
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not necessarily needed, would be nice though
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* FPS, writing
> *USB/ PS2:* No preference
> *KRO:* The more the better? What the bare minimum for gaming?
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Again not necessarily needed, would be nice though
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I only had black so far, I read red are ideal for gaming? Would like to try them out then. Shouldn't have a cheap/'gummy' feedback if possible.


KRO and switch type are personal preference. There is no switch that is ideal for gaming for everyone. Reds are almost identical to Blacks, the only difference being stiffness/activation force (60g for Blacks, 45g for Reds). I recommend the CM Storm QuickFire XT.


----------



## Ruthalas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The double click you're referring to: I assume you mean the click half-way down, and then bottoming out, like you said. If so, Clears function the same way, except the activation click is basically inaudible. (while Blues actually have a mechanism to provide a lovely clicking sound). So you might be after MX Reds or Blacks, the only difference between the two being stiffness.
> 
> Ducky has branding on the case? My Shine 2 doesn't. I did notice the spacebar branding on newer ones, and the two branded keys for the bottom row (Win/Alt/Control keys) are optional if I recall correctly, and you can always swap keycaps. Either way their backlit models are out of your price range. I think the only backlit TKL keyboards in your price range are KeyCool models and the CM Storm QuickFire TK. Between the two, I don't know which is better.
> 
> But if you're willing to omit backlighting, this looks like a stellar deal:
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/leopold-fc660m


Thanks for the information on the switches 'double tap' business, that makes sense.
The only thing I am not clear on is this- on the 'official mechanical keyboard guide', in the switches section it says that the Brown and Clear switches have the advantage of 'Actuation/ release points at the same point in the travel, [which] benefits double-tapping.'
What does that mean with respect to the Blues?

Ah, if Ducky lets you swap the keycaps, then I may look at their non-backlit options.
I will definitely look at the Keycool, and CM boards.

Hmm. The massdrop thing is very interesting. I will keep an eye on that. I wasn't planning to nab my purchase in the next 2-3 days, so I might miss the deadline.
That seems like an excellent resource though, thanks.

Thank you boredgunner!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruthalas*
> 
> Thanks for the information on the switches 'double tap' business, that makes sense.
> The only thing I am not clear on is this- on the 'official mechanical keyboard guide', in the switches section it says that the Brown and Clear switches have the advantage of 'Actuation/ release points at the same point in the travel, [which] benefits double-tapping.'
> What does that mean with respect to the Blues?
> 
> Ah, if Ducky lets you swap the keycaps, then I may look at their non-backlit options.
> I will definitely look at the Keycool, and CM boards.
> 
> Hmm. The massdrop thing is very interesting. I will keep an eye on that. I wasn't planning to nab my purchase in the next 2-3 days, so I might miss the deadline.
> That seems like an excellent resource though, thanks.
> 
> Thank you boredgunner!


Glad to be of assistance. I don't really know what "Release point" means, I've had several MX Blue and MX Brown keyboards, and I have a Max Keyboard Pro switch sampler in front of me which has MX Blue, MX Brown, MX Clear, and many others. To me they're all the same for double tapping in games, because if I'm double tapping in a game then I'm bottoming out each time, ignoring the tactility. Others might be different though.

I use this keycap set on my Ducky Shine 2 and I'm very satisfied with it.

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1003


----------



## pran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> KRO and switch type are personal preference. There is no switch that is ideal for gaming for everyone. Reds are almost identical to Blacks, the only difference being stiffness/activation force (60g for Blacks, 45g for Reds). I recommend the CM Storm QuickFire XT.


Thanks for your suggestion. Unfortunately I can only seem to find the QuickFire XT with either blue or brown switches, but no reds. Can you link me to a shop that ships to Germany and isn't too expensive? Or maybe another keyboard?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If you can somehow get your hands on a CM Storm Trigger or Trigger-Z, don't hesitate.


Alright, thanks.


----------



## Levelog

Keyboard came in! Figured I post a picture or two here since all ya were so helpful. Ended up with a WASD Code Green and some caps from Jixr. Hands got tired though of pulling caps, so I stopped here. Kinda like it. Also I thought I was hosed when I popped off that costar stabilizer on the shift key.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Keyboard came in! Figured I post a picture or two here since all ya were so helpful. Ended up with a WASD Code Green and some caps from Jixr. Hands got tired though of pulling caps, so I stopped here. Kinda like it. Also I thought I was hosed when I popped off that costar stabilizer on the shift key.


Looks awesome, glad you like the keycaps.


----------



## juanitox

*Location: Colombia*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: I'm not in the US but I usually buy from amazon.com or newegg.com*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Not atm*
*Price: $60 - $80*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes, blue is my color*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL or full*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): games, typing*
*USB/ PS2: USB*
*KRO: Maybe around 5, I'm not used to be an octopus*
*Macro keys (yes/ no): yes, could be a few*
*Media keys (yes/ no): Could be a plus, not needed*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US, could be spanish, well sometimes I need the ñ_ñ but that's not really needed. Maybe I need a full size for alt+164*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): I don't know*
**Noise level (high/low): low*
**Tactility (yes/ no): yes[ /B]
*
**Stiffness (high/ low): yes*
Hey guys! I started a thread earlier to ask for suggestions for a new keyboard, I was going to buy a rubber dome one, actually I was going for the Logitech G105. But I got suggestions about saving a bit more for a mechanical one, I have never tried one to be honest, the fact is that now that thing is bugging me x.x So I migh try out a mechanical one, when I have used $10 keyboards most part of the time xD

Thanks for your help.


----------



## lb_felipe

What are the keyboards that have backlighting combined with Costar stabilizers?

I suppose that stabilized keys are obviously not lit.


----------



## DigitalOlive

[*] *Location:* U.S.
[*] *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
[*] *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Razer Blackwidow Chroma Stealth, Corsair Vengence K95, Logitech G910 Orion Spark
[*] *Price:* Any price is fine
[*] *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, and ability to set each key different colors
[*] *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
[*] *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* 90% FPS gaming, 10% internet/office work.
[*] *USB/ PS2:* USB
[*] *KRO:* Higher the better, minimum 10
[*] *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes
[*] *Media keys (yes/ no):* Preferred but not required
[*] *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
[*] *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I'm not 100% sure, leaning red
[*] **Noise level (high/low):* low
[*] **Tactility (yes/ no):* I'm not sure
[*] **Stiffness (high/ low):* Probably low

I'm thinking of pulling the trigger and switching over to a mechanical. I've always used the stock keyboards, or average wireless standard membrane boards. I'm going to run to Best Buy and try a few there to see if I like the feel. I would like something quiet because I watch TV or a movie while I game. If it is not too loud I could get used to the clicking.

I would like a shorter catch on the keys so they don't have a lot of dead space on activation. Right before this post, I briefly saw something about the "Cherry wobble" which I could see becoming very annoying, very quickly.

The three that I mentioned above seem good, but seem to have faults. After reading reviews from users on Amazon and throughout searches, Razer seems to have horrible customer service. With the Corsair K95 LED failure seems to not be a matter of if it will happen, but rather when and how many.

I'm leaning Logitech at this point since their service and reliability seems to be the best of the three. One of the things I do not love about it though is that the lighting does not appear to wash nicely between the keys like the other two. Aesthetically, the other two look much better.

Being able to set individual keys to different colors is a must.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> What are the keyboards that have backlighting combined with Costar stabilizers?
> 
> I suppose that stabilized keys are obviously not lit.


My WASD code green has costar stabilized shift, enter, and blackspace among a couple others that are all backlit.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> What are the keyboards that have backlighting combined with Costar stabilizers?
> 
> I suppose that stabilized keys are obviously not lit.
> 
> 
> 
> My WASD code green has costar stabilized shift, enter, and blackspace among a couple others that are all backlit.
Click to expand...

Plus, chicks dig Code keyboards


----------



## senna89

Logitech K360 wireless keyboard can be good for gaming ? i dont speak about extremely low lag or ghosting but if it don't suffers of lag problems or other defect can be disappoint the game.

And how long battery can last ? Logitech said around 3 YEARS, but really ?


----------



## Aventadoor

*Location:* Norway
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Maxfps.no, Komplett.no, CDON.no
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Shine 4 MX Red
*Price:* Max 300 USD
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, pref blue/purple
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Doesnt matter
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and typing
*USB/ PS2:* Doesnt matter
*KRO:* Yes
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Nordic Layout
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Red
**Noise level (high/low):* Doesnt matter
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Doesnt matter
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Idk, I like K60 MX Reds

Anyone who have suggestion or is Ducky Shine 4 the keyboard to get?


----------



## KiLlerWiLd

Reporting back after getting my first keyboard.

I was wondering when people got the keyboards whether it took time to get used to it. I know I have been only using it for around 30 minutes but it feels weird.

Another thing is, is it possible to get a thinner mechanical keyboard similar to the CM Storm Quickfire Ultimate which I got?

Brown switches are still very clicky which is kind of annoying and was wondering if there was a key with the same feel but less loud or else is it just this keyboard?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KiLlerWiLd*
> 
> Reporting back after getting my first keyboard.
> I was wondering when people got the keyboards whether it took time to get used to it. I know I have been only using it for around 30 minutes but it feels weird.
> Another thing is, is it possible to get a thinner mechanical keyboard similar to the CM Storm Quickfire Ultimate which I got?
> 
> Brown switches are still very clicky which is kind of annoying and was wondering if there was a key with the same feel but less loud or else is it just this keyboard?


Most will take some time getting used to, the feel is as you can tell, different than most rubber dome keyboards, and like when moving to a new mouse, or any other object your hands are familiar with, it will seem unusual at first and take time to adjust to.

As far as thinness, most mechanical keyboards are kinda tall, and is something that took me awhile to get used to as well. Though you can get yourself a wrist wrest for added comfort and support if you want.
Basically due to the design, they can only be so thin.

All cherry switches ( and most other types of mechanical keyboards )are louder than a regular rubber dome, but there are a few things you can do to help. You could add o-rings to the keycaps, open your keyboard up and fill it with dampening material, use some shelf liner on the bottom of your keyboard to reduce the resonance through your desk.

The fantastic thing about cherry switches, the more you use them the better they will feel. They generally have a break in period, but the longer you use it the smoother and more fluid it will feel. Which is why many enthusiast like me prefer switches off keyboards made in the 80s and 90's, the older the better.


----------



## KiLlerWiLd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Most will take some time getting used to, the feel is as you can tell, different than most rubber dome keyboards, and like when moving to a new mouse, or any other object your hands are familiar with, it will seem unusual at first and take time to adjust to.
> 
> As far as thinness, most mechanical keyboards are kinda tall, and is something that took me awhile to get used to as well. Though you can get yourself a wrist wrest for added comfort and support if you want.
> Basically due to the design, they can only be so thin.
> 
> All cherry switches ( and most other types of mechanical keyboards )are louder than a regular rubber dome, but there are a few things you can do to help. You could add o-rings to the keycaps, open your keyboard up and fill it with dampening material, use some shelf liner on the bottom of your keyboard to reduce the resonance through your desk.
> 
> The fantastic thing about cherry switches, the more you use them the better they will feel. They generally have a break in period, but the longer you use it the smoother and more fluid it will feel. Which is why many enthusiast like me prefer switches off keyboards made in the 80s and 90's, the older the better.


Okay, thanks for the advice. After a few hours of using it I am starting to like it more.


----------



## RandomOverflow

*Price: 230 $
*
*Backlighting: Yes (RGB colors)
*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games and typing
*
*USB/ PS2: USB
*
*KRO: Yes
*
*Macro keys (yes/ no): Yes
*
*Media keys (yes/ no): Yes
*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Black or brown
*
*Other preferences: I prefer wrist rest (maybe removible)
*
Thanks!


----------



## Spork13

Thought I might post this here to help out people who may be in the same situation I was in.
I thought I needed media keys, but I also didn't know what switches I preferred, so I've been buying some second hand mech. keyboards to try.
So far, my favourite is a Ducky Zero with blue switches, however this has volume up and down and mute but no other media keys.
Volume control is surplus to my needs as I have a DAC/headphone amp, but being able to pause, next and prev track ,without opening media player window, are important to me.
Now, with an easy to use programme, I have remapped the left and right arrow keys to previous track / next track and the caps lock (I hate capslock!) to pause.
Voila! All the media keys I need, for free!

Of course, this won't help with minimalist keyboards that don't have any "extra" keys, and some people may need all the existing keys to function as they were originally meant to. But I bet there are plenty of people who do have a few unused keys that could be remapped to make them useful.

Oh yeah - the programme is called SharpKeys. It's free to DL and use, and dead simple.
http://download.cnet.com/SharpKeys/3000-2094_4-75803009.html


----------



## mauley

*Location:* UK
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None
*Price:* £60 max
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, Any colour
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, Typing
*USB/ PS2:* Any
*KRO:* 6KRO
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK English
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomOverflow*
> 
> 
> *Price: 230 $
> *
> *Backlighting: Yes (RGB colors)
> *
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
> *
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games and typing
> *
> *USB/ PS2: USB
> *
> *KRO: Yes
> *
> *Macro keys (yes/ no): Yes
> *
> *Media keys (yes/ no): Yes
> *
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Black or brown
> *
> *Other preferences: I prefer wrist rest (maybe removible)
> *
> Thanks!


Corsair K95 RGB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mauley*
> 
> 
> *Location:* UK
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None
> *Price:* £60 max
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, Any colour
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, Typing
> *USB/ PS2:* Any
> *KRO:* 6KRO
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK English
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low


I can't find any mechanical keyboard I'd recommend for that price, if you'd be willing to stick with a rubber dome board I'd consider something like a Corsair Raptor K40, failing that I could only recommend saving up a little more for something like a CM QuickFire Ultimate.


----------



## mauley

Thank you for your suggestion. I will save up a little more for the CM Quickfire Ultimate.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Price: $100ish
Backlighting: sure, not a must have though (RGB colors)
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and surfing the web
USB/ PS2: Either
KRO:
Macro keys (yes/ no): Yes, not must have
Media keys (yes/ no): Yes, not must have
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
*Noise level (high/low): Low
*Tactility (yes/ no): Yes
*Stiffness (high/ low): medium or Low

Mainly pissed about current keyboard locking up form multiple keys pressed during games.

Considering the Corsair Vengeance K70 with MX Brown switches.


----------



## Lordu

*Location:* Poland
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Morele.net, Agito.pl, allegro.pl (it's something like local e-bay).
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Logitech G710+, Tesoro Durandal, TT Poseidon, CM storm quickfire ultimate.
*Price:* ~120 dollars (in polish currency- under 400zł).
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* It would be nice to have it, but I don't need it.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games (mostly Dota2), programming and typing. Also 3dsmax (it would be nice to have macros for using most common key combinations)
*USB/ PS2:* USB, if it's possible- USB 3.0
*KRO:* yes
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*yes
*Media keys (yes/ no):*yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown or red I guess
**Noise level (high/low):* doesn't matter, but low would be nice.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* medium? Don't know.
Having wrist rest would be nice. Most important for me is comfort. I'm spending most of the time in front of my pc, so... keyboard should be very comfortable.


----------



## turnschuh

Hey guys, i hope you can help me out with this:

*Location:*
Germany
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
Here is a price comparison side. It basically tells whats available here.
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
- CM Storm Quickfire Rapid (old one with mx-browns) :/
It just isn't available anymore. :/
Read much about the good quality because of Costar, etc.
- CM Storm Quickfire Rapid-I
The cable on the right side is just badly placed for me and just plugged in, so i am worried that if i reposition the keyboard too often, it just comes off easily after some time. On top of that the USB plug is L-shaped (?). :/
- Ducky Shine 3 Slim
It's a little expensive, but it seems nice so far.
Unfortunately there isn't much variety of TKL mech's here in germany.
*Price:*
I could afford a Shine 3 Slim for like 140€, the question is just if i really want to or should spend that much on my first mech. keyboard. =)
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*
White or Blue would be nice.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*
TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*
Gaming, typing a little. (Just don't want to type worse than on my cherry rubberdome keyboard, if thats even possible^^)
*USB/ PS2:*
PS2 would be great, USB is fine too. (A keyboard with a non adjustable polling rate of 1000hz is a bit overkill imo)
*KRO:*
6KRO is enough i think. Surprisingly i never had ran into issues with my 20€ cherry KB, with my older keyboards i did.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*
Not needed
*Media keys (yes/ no):*
Since i am constantly changing my volume on my keyboard and am very used to this, dedicated VOL UP+DOWN Keys would be very nice, but FN + easy reachable keys like on the Rapid-I and Shine 3 Slim for example would be nice too.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
German Layout
*Switch type:*
MX-Brown i guess.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 24Valvole

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K70 MX Red, Razer BlackWidow Chroma
*Backlighting:* Yes, would prefer red or RGB
*Size:* Prefer to keep number pad
*Use:* Mostly gaming, occasional typing
*Macro keys:* No preference
*Media keys:* No preference
*Layout:* US
*Switch type:* Currently torn between MX Red and Brown...
*Noise level (high/low):* Moderate to low
This will be my first mechanical keyboard. Durability is important to me since I plan on keeping my current PC and peripherals for a while. I'm wondering if the keyboards I have in mind might be overkill. I typically play single-player FPSs, GTA, and combat flight simulators (I have a flight stick already). I have one friend trying to talk me into playing LoL, so that's a future consideration. Any other keyboards to look at?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24Valvole*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K70 MX Red, Razer BlackWidow Chroma
> *Backlighting:* Yes, would prefer red or RGB
> *Size:* Prefer to keep number pad
> *Use:* Mostly gaming, occasional typing
> *Macro keys:* No preference
> *Media keys:* No preference
> *Layout:* US
> *Switch type:* Currently torn between MX Red and Brown...
> *Noise level (high/low):* Moderate to low
> This will be my first mechanical keyboard. Durability is important to me since I plan on keeping my current PC and peripherals for a while. I'm wondering if the keyboards I have in mind might be overkill. I typically play single-player FPSs, GTA, and combat flight simulators (I have a flight stick already). I have one friend trying to talk me into playing LoL, so that's a future consideration. Any other keyboards to look at?


If durability really is important, stay away from corsair and razer products. the forms are plagued with people complaining about their keyboards dying and falling apart.

Honestly, for pure durability, I would look at either the CoolerMaster QuickFire Rapid, ( Or the XT, but not the TK ) any Filco, or any Ducky Keyboard.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> If durability really is important, stay away from corsair and razer products. the forms are plagued with people complaining about their keyboards dying and falling apart.
> 
> Honestly, for pure durability, I would look at either the CoolerMaster QuickFire Rapid, ( Or the XT, but not the TK ) any Filco, or any Ducky Keyboard.


+1

Since you want red backlighting and a full size board, go for a Ducky Shine 4 or Shine 3 with red LED backlighting and whatever switch you want.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> If durability really is important, stay away from corsair and razer products. the forms are plagued with people complaining about their keyboards dying and falling apart.
> 
> Honestly, for pure durability, I would look at either the CoolerMaster QuickFire Rapid, ( Or the XT, but not the TK ) any Filco, or any Ducky Keyboard.


Why do you say "not the (CoolerMaster) TK"?
I'm hoping just because of layout, not quality issues?
While it's a smaller keyboard, it does still have the numpad, just that the arrow and nav. keys are integreated into it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Why do you say "not the (CoolerMaster) TK"?
> I'm hoping just because of layout, not quality issues?
> While it's a smaller keyboard, it does still have the numpad, just that the arrow and nav. keys are integreated into it.


The TK doesn't have quality _issues_, but the build quality is inferior to the QuickFire Rapid (I've had both). Ducky is even better than both.


----------



## Jixr

yes, coolermaster mechanical keyboards are made in two different factories, the one that the TK comes from makes crap keyboards.


----------



## Spork13

Bugga.
Didn't know that.
Lucky think I have a spare - Ducky Shine 3.


----------



## 24Valvole

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## the_bears

*Location:* Serbia
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://itsvet.com/kategorija/tastature/comp_comp_keyboard
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Any non-Ducky or Filco or Qpad since there is no these in my country.
*Price:* Unlimited
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Optional
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL and Full Size only
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming only
*USB/ PS2:* USB Preffered
*KRO:* High
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Optional, but rather no
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Nope
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Preferred US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Only Red
**Noise level (high/low):* Doesnt matter


----------



## jimbodan

*Location: USA
*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Razer BlackWidow Ultimate, Razer BlackWidow Chroma, Logitech G710+, ROCCAT RYOS MK Pro
*
*Price:$99-150
*
*Backlighting Yes (Colour? Not a must have but it would be a plus.)
*
*Size Full Size
*
*Use Games/Typing
*
*USB/ PS2: Don't care
*
*KRO: Not super important, maybe at least 5-7?
*
*Macro keys Yes
*
*Media keys Preferably yes but probably not a deal breaker
*
*Layout US
*
*Switch type No preference really but if I had to pick probably Brown.
*

l'm seriously considering getting a mechanical keyboard to replace my old G15 and I could use some hep in picking one out. After doing a bit of research I fee like I've narrowed it down to either the Razer BlackWidow Ultimate 2014, Logitech G710+, or ROCCAT RYOS MK Pro.

Here are my requirements. I need it to be back lit. Color isn't super important but if it can do more then just a single color that would be a plus. I want macro keys. The more the better although really 5-6 should be plenty. I want it to be full size. Those are probably the only must have requirements. Optionally I would really like to be able to change the color/lighting of individual keys. Having every key or almost every key be fully programmable would also be a plus. I'd also like to keep the cost under $150 preferably even cheaper. I don't think I really have a preference as to which color switches it uses. Primary uses would be gaming and some typing in games, forums, e-mail, stuff like that. I'm not writing a novel or anything crazy.

I don't think I've found any keyboard that ticks off all my check boxes. The Roccat is probably the closest. But it is also the brand that I know the least about and I believe that particular model is kind of old now. I've also read that the back lighting on is very prone to failure. I also don't understand what the point of the onboard processors it comes with are. I've watched/read some reviews on it and none of them seem to explain what the actual point of it is. Is it something useful? It does seem to be the only option in this price change with customizable lighting. It is also the only company on my list that I've never used the software for. I don't know if that is a plus or a minus.

I was heavily leaning towards the Logitech G710+ until I started reading about how often the keys break on them. I also don't particularly like that it doesn't have programmable keys aside from the G keys.

Razer seems to check off most of my wants except I've read that their switch quality is pretty mediocre since they quit using Cherry. I also don't really like having to use the function key + the f keys to do stuff. I really liked that the Logitech had extra dedicated keys instead of having to use function. I'm also worried about Razer's build quality in general.

If I'm going to spend that much on a keyboard I want one that is going to last a long time, not one where something is going to break in 6 months.

Are there any other better options that I should consider in my price range that have the features I want?

The last option is to just buy a Logitech G510s which would just about be an almost exact replacement for my G15.

Thanks!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_bears*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Serbia
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://itsvet.com/kategorija/tastature/comp_comp_keyboard
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Any non-Ducky or Filco or Qpad since there is no these in my country.
> *Price:* Unlimited
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Optional
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL and Full Size only
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming only
> *USB/ PS2:* USB Preffered
> *KRO:* High
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Optional, but rather no
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Nope
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Preferred US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Only Red
> **Noise level (high/low):* Doesnt matter


Cooler Master QuickFire Rapid or XT? The only difference really is that the XT is full size and the Rapid is TKL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbodan*
> 
> 
> *Location: USA
> *
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Razer BlackWidow Ultimate, Razer BlackWidow Chroma, Logitech G710+, ROCCAT RYOS MK Pro
> *
> *Price:$99-150
> *
> *Backlighting Yes (Colour? Not a must have but it would be a plus.)
> *
> *Size Full Size
> *
> *Use Games/Typing
> *
> *USB/ PS2: Don't care
> *
> *KRO: Not super important, maybe at least 5-7?
> *
> *Macro keys Yes
> *
> *Media keys Preferably yes but probably not a deal breaker
> *
> *Layout US
> *
> *Switch type No preference really but if I had to pick probably Brown.
> *
> Thanks!


The only keyboard with macro keys that I'd spend money on is the CM Storm Trigger/Trigger-Z but sadly it's discontinued... I think.


----------



## jimbodan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Cooler Master QuickFire Rapid or XT? The only difference really is that the XT is full size and the Rapid is TKL.
> The only keyboard with macro keys that I'd spend money on is the CM Storm Trigger/Trigger-Z but sadly it's discontinued... I think.


Why is that, if you don't mind me asking? Are all the other keyboards with macros just made really poorly?


----------



## Spork13

The G710+ ticks all your boxes. Also uses same macro app. as you current Logitech kbd.

It has Cherry Browns, with the "o" rings already installed, 5 (or is it 6) macro keys,each with 3 functions. Dedicated media keys. White backlighting, and can have WASD brighter than the other keys, or (IIRC) only the WASD lit.
Personally prefer single colour LEDs, as the multicolour seem to have a higher failure rate (or it just a certain manufacturer???)
I liked that kbd, and would have kept it but I prefer a smaller footprint, and it was even bigger than a standard full sizer. Also wasn't a fan of the orange highlights.

Pretty cheap now that Logitech have a newer mech kbd on the market too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbodan*
> 
> 
> *Location: USA
> *
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Razer BlackWidow Ultimate, Razer BlackWidow Chroma, Logitech G710+, ROCCAT RYOS MK Pro
> *
> *Price:$99-150
> *
> *Backlighting Yes (Colour? Not a must have but it would be a plus.)
> *
> *Size Full Size
> *
> *Use Games/Typing
> *
> *USB/ PS2: Don't care
> *
> *KRO: Not super important, maybe at least 5-7?
> *
> *Macro keys Yes
> *
> *Media keys Preferably yes but probably not a deal breaker
> *
> *Layout US
> *
> *Switch type No preference really but if I had to pick probably Brown.
> *
> 
> l'm seriously considering getting a mechanical keyboard to replace my old G15 and I could use some hep in picking one out. After doing a bit of research I fee like I've narrowed it down to either the Razer BlackWidow Ultimate 2014, Logitech G710+, or ROCCAT RYOS MK Pro.
> 
> Here are my requirements. I need it to be back lit. Color isn't super important but if it can do more then just a single color that would be a plus. I want macro keys. The more the better although really 5-6 should be plenty. I want it to be full size. Those are probably the only must have requirements. Optionally I would really like to be able to change the color/lighting of individual keys. Having every key or almost every key be fully programmable would also be a plus. I'd also like to keep the cost under $150 preferably even cheaper. I don't think I really have a preference as to which color switches it uses. Primary uses would be gaming and some typing in games, forums, e-mail, stuff like that. I'm not writing a novel or anything crazy.
> 
> I don't think I've found any keyboard that ticks off all my check boxes. The Roccat is probably the closest. But it is also the brand that I know the least about and I believe that particular model is kind of old now. I've also read that the back lighting on is very prone to failure. I also don't understand what the point of the onboard processors it comes with are. I've watched/read some reviews on it and none of them seem to explain what the actual point of it is. Is it something useful? It does seem to be the only option in this price change with customizable lighting. It is also the only company on my list that I've never used the software for. I don't know if that is a plus or a minus.
> 
> I was heavily leaning towards the Logitech G710+ until I started reading about how often the keys break on them. I also don't particularly like that it doesn't have programmable keys aside from the G keys.
> 
> Razer seems to check off most of my wants except I've read that their switch quality is pretty mediocre since they quit using Cherry. I also don't really like having to use the function key + the f keys to do stuff. I really liked that the Logitech had extra dedicated keys instead of having to use function. I'm also worried about Razer's build quality in general.
> 
> If I'm going to spend that much on a keyboard I want one that is going to last a long time, not one where something is going to break in 6 months.
> 
> Are there any other better options that I should consider in my price range that have the features I want?
> 
> The last option is to just buy a Logitech G510s which would just about be an almost exact replacement for my G15.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbodan*
> 
> 
> *Location: USA
> *
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Razer BlackWidow Ultimate, Razer BlackWidow Chroma, Logitech G710+, ROCCAT RYOS MK Pro
> *
> *Price:$99-150
> *
> *Backlighting Yes (Colour? Not a must have but it would be a plus.)
> *
> *Size Full Size
> *
> *Use Games/Typing
> *
> *USB/ PS2: Don't care
> *
> *KRO: Not super important, maybe at least 5-7?
> *
> *Macro keys Yes
> *
> *Media keys Preferably yes but probably not a deal breaker
> *
> *Layout US
> *
> *Switch type No preference really but if I had to pick probably Brown.
> *
> 
> l'm seriously considering getting a mechanical keyboard to replace my old G15 and I could use some hep in picking one out. After doing a bit of research I fee like I've narrowed it down to either the Razer BlackWidow Ultimate 2014, Logitech G710+, or ROCCAT RYOS MK Pro.
> 
> Here are my requirements. I need it to be back lit. Color isn't super important but if it can do more then just a single color that would be a plus. I want macro keys. The more the better although really 5-6 should be plenty. I want it to be full size. Those are probably the only must have requirements. Optionally I would really like to be able to change the color/lighting of individual keys. Having every key or almost every key be fully programmable would also be a plus. I'd also like to keep the cost under $150 preferably even cheaper. I don't think I really have a preference as to which color switches it uses. Primary uses would be gaming and some typing in games, forums, e-mail, stuff like that. I'm not writing a novel or anything crazy.
> 
> I don't think I've found any keyboard that ticks off all my check boxes. The Roccat is probably the closest. But it is also the brand that I know the least about and I believe that particular model is kind of old now. I've also read that the back lighting on is very prone to failure. I also don't understand what the point of the onboard processors it comes with are. I've watched/read some reviews on it and none of them seem to explain what the actual point of it is. Is it something useful? It does seem to be the only option in this price change with customizable lighting. It is also the only company on my list that I've never used the software for. I don't know if that is a plus or a minus.
> 
> I was heavily leaning towards the Logitech G710+ until I started reading about how often the keys break on them. I also don't particularly like that it doesn't have programmable keys aside from the G keys.
> 
> Razer seems to check off most of my wants except I've read that their switch quality is pretty mediocre since they quit using Cherry. I also don't really like having to use the function key + the f keys to do stuff. I really liked that the Logitech had extra dedicated keys instead of having to use function. I'm also worried about Razer's build quality in general.
> 
> If I'm going to spend that much on a keyboard I want one that is going to last a long time, not one where something is going to break in 6 months.
> 
> Are there any other better options that I should consider in my price range that have the features I want?
> 
> The last option is to just buy a Logitech G510s which would just about be an almost exact replacement for my G15.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## jimbodan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> The G710+ ticks all your boxes. Also uses same macro app. as you current Logitech kbd.
> 
> It has Cherry Browns, with the "o" rings already installed, 5 (or is it 6) macro keys,each with 3 functions. Dedicated media keys. White backlighting, and can have WASD brighter than the other keys, or (IIRC) only the WASD lit.
> Personally prefer single colour LEDs, as the multicolour seem to have a higher failure rate (or it just a certain manufacturer???)
> I liked that kbd, and would have kept it but I prefer a smaller footprint, and it was even bigger than a standard full sizer. Also wasn't a fan of the orange highlights.
> 
> Pretty cheap now that Logitech have a newer mech kbd on the market too.


I was about to pull the trigger on the G710+ yesterday but then I started reading all the horror stories about the keys breaking. It seems like it is a pretty big issue with that board.


----------



## Spork13

Wow. haven't heard that. Surely that would be a warranty claim? The keys on mine weren't the thickest I've seen, but they didn't seem fragile. I wonder if, being a "gaming keyboard" they cop a bit more misuse / abuse than the average?


----------



## jimbodan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Wow. haven't heard that. Surely that would be a warranty claim? The keys on mine weren't the thickest I've seen, but they didn't seem fragile. I wonder if, being a "gaming keyboard" they cop a bit more misuse / abuse than the average?


Yeah it is covered by warranty. Most people don't seem to have much issue with logitech replacing it but they apparently won't send you replacement keys you have to send in the whole keyboard and that would be super annoying to have to do once every year or so until the warranty is up at which point you're screwed. I guess you could buy a set of aftermarket keys yourself.


----------



## 1William

*Location:*
US of A
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
Currently have a Logitech MX3200
*Price:*
Does not matter, quality/performance is number one
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*
Would be nice but is a secondary qualification.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*
Prefer full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*
Programming and typing. Currently Logitech MX3200 functions cover all needed bases.
*USB/ PS2:*
-Wireless-
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*
*Media keys (yes/ no):*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
USA
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
Do not care, though I do not like 'touch' keys as used in most laptops
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*

Wireless is critical. I'd rather have batteries than rechargeable. It is simpler to stick in a couple of AA's than deal with remembering to recharge.
Bluetooth would be great, once less thing plugged in a USB port though I have to wonder if I'd have issues manipulating the BIOS before the PC is booted????

My currently complaints are:
Tthe inaccuracy of the mouse,
Having to have the receiver so close to the keyboard. My PC is eight feet away, so I have a long USB cable dangling from the back of my monitor with the receiver plugged in.) My setup will work fine with brand new batteries with the receiver plugged directly into the PC but life is about 1/4 of what I get with it closer.
Six plus years, it is looking old.
Had old batteries leak and corroded one of the spring terminals. My fault, I put in old batteries (expiry date was 2008!!!). Time to replace.


----------



## Jixr

just so you know, that yes you more than likely will have bios issues if you use bluetooth, but some keyboards that come with their own dedicated receivers will work in BIOS
Af for a suggestion, I'm an all mechanical guy, so I can't help you out much more than that.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbodan*
> 
> Why is that, if you don't mind me asking? Are all the other keyboards with macros just made really poorly?


I don't know if the others are made poorly, but Cooler Master's is the only one that has really proven itself in terms of its build quality reputation. Logitech and build quality... from my experience the two don't mesh up well. Same for Razer and build quality. But my experience is more limited than others.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, on the wide scale commercial market, I wouldn't be comfortable buying anything other than cooler master.


----------



## jimbodan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, on the wide scale commercial market, I wouldn't be comfortable buying anything other than cooler master.


The problem is though that only the wider scale commercial manufacturers offer the features I want. How come none of the specialty makers offer macro keys?


----------



## Jixr

because people like standards and uniformity.

part of the draw of the lesser produced brands is their layouts, which don't require you get special keycaps to replace them. Buy a keycap set and it fits.


----------



## ClickJacker

Looking to get my first mechanical keyboard
Price: <$150
Backlighting : Yes, White
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):Gaming
USB/ PS2:USB
KRO:high
Macro keys (yes/ no):No
Media keys (yes/ no): Not needed but would use if had
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):Cherry Brown


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> Looking to get my first mechanical keyboard
> Price: <$150
> Backlighting : Yes, White
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):Gaming
> USB/ PS2:USB
> KRO:high
> Macro keys (yes/ no):No
> Media keys (yes/ no): Not needed but would use if had
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):Cherry Brown


I'd consider the Cooler Master QuickFire Rapid-i.


----------



## 1William

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1William*
> 
> 
> *Location:*
> US of A
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
> Currently have a Logitech MX3200
> *Price:*
> Does not matter, quality/performance is number one
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*
> Would be nice but is a secondary qualification.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*
> Prefer full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*
> Programming and typing. Currently Logitech MX3200 functions cover all needed bases.
> *USB/ PS2:*
> -Wireless-
> *KRO:*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):*
> *Media keys (yes/ no):*
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
> USA
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> Do not care, though I do not like 'touch' keys as used in most laptops
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*
> 
> Wireless is critical. I'd rather have batteries than rechargeable. It is simpler to stick in a couple of AA's than deal with remembering to recharge.
> Bluetooth would be great, once less thing plugged in a USB port though I have to wonder if I'd have issues manipulating the BIOS before the PC is booted????
> 
> My currently complaints are:
> Tthe inaccuracy of the mouse,
> Having to have the receiver so close to the keyboard. My PC is eight feet away, so I have a long USB cable dangling from the back of my monitor with the receiver plugged in.) My setup will work fine with brand new batteries with the receiver plugged directly into the PC but life is about 1/4 of what I get with it closer.
> Six plus years, it is looking old.
> Had old batteries leak and corroded one of the spring terminals. My fault, I put in old batteries (expiry date was 2008!!!). Time to replace.


I guess everyone hates wireless. Too bad. I'll slog through the net to get my answer


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1William*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1William*
> 
> 
> *Location:*
> US of A
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
> Currently have a Logitech MX3200
> *Price:*
> Does not matter, quality/performance is number one
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*
> Would be nice but is a secondary qualification.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*
> Prefer full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*
> Programming and typing. Currently Logitech MX3200 functions cover all needed bases.
> *USB/ PS2:*
> -Wireless-
> *KRO:*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):*
> *Media keys (yes/ no):*
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
> USA
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> Do not care, though I do not like 'touch' keys as used in most laptops
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*
> 
> Wireless is critical. I'd rather have batteries than rechargeable. It is simpler to stick in a couple of AA's than deal with remembering to recharge.
> Bluetooth would be great, once less thing plugged in a USB port though I have to wonder if I'd have issues manipulating the BIOS before the PC is booted????
> 
> My currently complaints are:
> Tthe inaccuracy of the mouse,
> Having to have the receiver so close to the keyboard. My PC is eight feet away, so I have a long USB cable dangling from the back of my monitor with the receiver plugged in.) My setup will work fine with brand new batteries with the receiver plugged directly into the PC but life is about 1/4 of what I get with it closer.
> Six plus years, it is looking old.
> Had old batteries leak and corroded one of the spring terminals. My fault, I put in old batteries (expiry date was 2008!!!). Time to replace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess everyone hates wireless. Too bad. I'll slog through the net to get my answer
Click to expand...

Oops, sorry you got overlooked.

I believe the keyboard might not be registering in BIOS as the wireless pairing might be done via software, which obviously isn't running yet if you're in BIOS. Failing that, the computer might be set to a "fast launch" type mode in BIOS, so only essential stuff is executed initially to allow the computer to boot faster, sometimes USB ports might be counted as non-essential and not enabled until Windows has booted.

As for keyboard suggestions, the issue is that a lot of wireless keyboards have low-profile keycaps, and that's something you don't seem to want, so the only thing I can suggest is waiting and trying to get a KBTalking Pro. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## Roxxas049

Location: US

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky Shine 4 , Corsair k70 RGB, Deck, Das

Price: No limit, but not interested in strange niche $500 keyboards.

Backlighting: Yes

Size: Full

Use: MMO gaming FPS, typing

USB or PS2 or both

KRO: The more the merrier

Macro keys: Not needed

Media keys: Not needed

Layout US

Switch Type: Blues or Browns

Noise: Switch dependent

Tactility: Yes

Stiffness: No preference

Thank you.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxxas049*
> 
> Location: US
> 
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky Shine 4 , Corsair k70 RGB, Deck, Das
> 
> Price: No limit, but not interested in strange niche $500 keyboards.
> 
> Backlighting: Yes
> 
> Size: Full
> 
> Use: MMO gaming FPS, typing
> 
> USB or PS2 or both
> 
> KRO: The more the merrier
> 
> Macro keys: Not needed
> 
> Media keys: Not needed
> 
> Layout US
> 
> Switch Type: Blues or Browns
> 
> Noise: Switch dependent
> 
> Tactility: Yes
> 
> Stiffness: No preference
> 
> Thank you.


Ducky Shine 4 all the way.


----------



## Roxxas049

I've looked at the reviews for the DS 4 and DS 3 and cannot see what the difference between the two is. Anyone know? or is it just the horse/snake thing?


----------



## slumpie

Mainly the dual colour LEDs and the completely different case.


----------



## aaron5

Possibilities in mind: Razer BlackWidow Chroma
Backlighting: Red or white on the same keyboard (this probably means RGB but if a non-RGB keyboard exists that can somehow toggle between red and white, that's good too)
Size: Full
Macros: At least 5 dedicated (like M1-5 on the Razer)
Layout: US
Switch: Clicky
Availability: Available as a new model
No restriction on any other criterion


----------



## slumpie

There's no alternative since the K95 RGB MX Blue got discontinued.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slumpie*
> 
> There's no alternative since the K95 RGB MX Blue got discontinued.


When did that happen :S? Hopefully they'll make an MX Blue variant of the non-RGB K95.


----------



## slumpie

End of last year, it was confirmed by Corsair about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slumpie*
> 
> End of last year, it was confirmed by Corsair about 3 weeks ago.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## jcoe0723

Hey guys!

So I've been in the market for a new keyboard and decided to get a mechanical keyboard to go along with my new PC build. I'm kinda looking for a specific "look"...As my PC build has a white/black theme...So I would also like my keyboard to have a white/black theme.

With that said, I found a couple keyboards made by ducky that match my criteria..

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=840

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=494

Both of those look great...But are out of stock on that site...And pretty much everywhere else...I can't seem to find it anywhere.

Would anyone happen to know where I can find one of these? Or maybe something similar?

Thanks!


----------



## Jixr

Those were limited editions.

Rosewill makes a white full size keyboard, though I don't know about its availability, and I'm pretty sure its not backlit.


----------



## jcoe0723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Those were limited editions.
> 
> Rosewill makes a white full size keyboard, though I don't know about its availability, and I'm pretty sure its not backlit.


Oh..Well that's a shame. :\ Can't really find anything else that looks similar


----------



## Jixr

just get a black one and paint it.


----------



## jcoe0723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> just get a black one and paint it.


I'm not very savvy when it comes to keyboards...Worried I would mess something up..


----------



## aaron5

Looking for a keyboard with these features
*Size:* Full
*Layout:* US
*Switch:* Clicky
*Backlight:* White (including RGB and other multi-color backlighting)
*Macros:* At least 5 that are customisable and clicky (like M1-5 on the Razer BlackWidow Chroma)
Nothing else matters
So far I have found:

Razer BlackWidow Chroma
CM Storm Mech


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaron5*
> 
> Looking for a keyboard with these features
> *Size:* Full
> *Layout:* US
> *Switch:* Clicky
> *Backlight:* White (including RGB and other multi-color backlighting)
> *Macros:* At least 5 that are customisable and clicky (like M1-5 on the Razer BlackWidow Chroma)
> Nothing else matters
> So far I have found:
> 
> Razer BlackWidow Chroma
> CM Storm Mech


CM Storm.


----------



## Spork13

*Location:* Australia, but willing to import
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* happy to look anywhere, will be online purchase
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
*Price:* < $200 AU$. Prefer < $150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, white
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing. Some gaming.
*USB/ PS2:* either or.
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
*Media keys (yes/ no):* preferred - can be 2nd functions though. Could remap other keys as a last resort if find something that ticks all the other boxes.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* TKL
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blues, or consider greens. Gotta be clicky!
**Noise level (high/low):* 11/10!
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Medium.

Help me out guys.
Love my CM QF TKL (MX brown) - but miss my Blues for typing.
Clicky switches absolutely required.
White backlight is a must have (my eyesight is no longer 20/20, and my typing "skills" suck, and I dislike other colours)
TKL is highly preferred, but may consider other layouts.


----------



## slumpie

Ducky Shine 3 TKL with white LEDs and MX Blue switches.


----------



## Spork13

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slumpie*
> 
> Ducky Shine 3 TKL with white LEDs and MX Blue switches.


Sounds perfect. Do you have a link to somewhere that sells these online? (and sends to Australia)

Edit - looks like it is Out of stock" pretty much everywhere.
Looking @ this one: http://www.scorptec.com.au/product/Keyboards/Mechanical/56595-SGK-4040-GKCL1

How is the build quality on that kbd?
Have read a few reviews where LED's fail, but 2 year warranty = some peace of mind.


----------



## Esoterodactyl

*Location:* United States
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky shine 4 (when a TKL comes out), WASD code
*Price:* Under ~$170
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, preferably multi-color or RGB
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, general use
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Would prefer n-key rollover with just USB without having the PS/2 adapter (yes, I know this is simulated n-key rollover)
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No preference as long as it has standard layout
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Looking for stiffer (65 cN+) switches, preferably Cherry MX greens (and blacks to a degree, I don't mind if it's clicky or not). Please no browns or their variations as they have always felt mushy to me.
*Other notes*: To give a little context, I currently own a Das model S red switch board at work. However, this leaves me without a mech at home and I'm being particularly specific as it will be my second board. I don't even know if Cherry makes RGB variants of their stiffer switches (AFAIK, only reds and blues have the RGB casing), so I'm also looking for any with multi-light as well. Furthermore, I would prefer if it had an aluminum cover just to add some variety as the Das is glossy. The closest thing I could find is the Ducky shine 4, but it is not TKL and has a nice, but plastic, cover. Aside from waiting for something like this to come out, is the only way to get one to build it? Also, does anyone know where I can find reliable dye-subliminated or pbt keycaps aside from Massdrop? Just wanted to make sure I didn't miss any options, thank you in advance!


----------



## RentoN

Is there any mechanical keyboard you can recommend (for gaming) for 80€ or less?
What do you guys think about the Raptor Gaming K1 keyboard?


----------



## Esoterodactyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RentoN*
> 
> Is there any mechanical keyboard you can recommend (for gaming) for 80€ or less?
> What do you guys think about the Raptor Gaming K1 keyboard?


I haven't heard about this specific brand, so I did some searching and it seems slightly outdated (10 years+, funky backlighting and 1.0 usb) using cherry MX blacks. Blacks may be a bit stiffer than you are used to if you haven't used mechanicals before. I'd seen the CM quickfires, mono price, and rose will offerings recommended for that price point.


----------



## RentoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esoterodactyl*
> 
> I haven't heard about this specific brand, so I did some searching and it seems slightly outdated (10 years+, funky backlighting and 1.0 usb) using cherry MX blacks. Blacks may be a bit stiffer than you are used to if you haven't used mechanicals before. I'd seen the CM quickfires, mono price, and rose will offerings recommended for that price point.


I asked because I already own the K1 (just searched for mechanical keyboard on amazon and bought the cheapest one like 2 years ago xD) and was wondering if it is so bad that upgrading to another lower-end mechanical would be worth it.


----------



## Esoterodactyl

I didn't come across anything that said indicated anything catastrophic with the K1 aside it from being a slightly order board, which isn't really a con for mechs as some people swear by their 20+ years old model-Ms. The USB may be an issue if you use it to transfer data. That aside, I don't think it's really worth it to jump to another lower-end mech from the K1.


----------



## RentoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esoterodactyl*
> 
> I didn't come across anything that said indicated anything catastrophic with the K1 aside it from being a slightly order board, which isn't really a con for mechs as some people swear by their 20+ years old model-Ms. The USB may be an issue if you use it to transfer data. That aside, I don't think it's really worth it to jump to another lower-end mech from the K1.


Ok thanks!
Do you happen to come across any souce that says how much Hz the K1 has?
I recently saw a mecha that said it has 1000Hz.
Since I use my keyboard to shoot rather than my mouse that made me wonder if all keyboards have 1000Hz/1ms reaction time.


----------



## Esoterodactyl

Most mechs I come across using USB has at least one native polling rate at 1000 Hz, and I assume it's a similar case for the K1 as I haven't really been able to find sources confirming either way. That being said, keyboards typically have a debounce rate in place that effectively reduces the actual input rate - Cherry claims lag is 20ms for effectively ~50 Hz, which I highly suspect as I'd definitely notice that if I were playing Osu (Steelseries claims their effective input rate is ~200 Hz, which I find much more believable). In the end, this is not something noticeable without using sensitive instruments so I wouldn't worry about it. And if you happen to be ultra-perceptive, you can always opt to use PS/2 instead of USB.


----------



## Brightmist

Hello,
I'm looking for a kb to buy, here it goes:

[*] *Location:* Turkey
[*] *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Can shop from Amazon US or any other site willing to ship here really.
[*] *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM Storm Quickfire XT Brown with O-rings, can't find it anywhere except Ebay pretty much.
[*] *Price:* No limits
[*] *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Doesn't matter
[*] *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
[*] *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming + Typing
[*] *USB/ PS2:* PS2 is a must
[*] *KRO:* prefer having NKRO
[*] *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
[*] *Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
[*] *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US or UK English or TR
[*] *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Doesn't really matter as long as the actuation force isn't higher than 45-50 cN
[*] **Noise level (high/low):* Low (No Cherry MX Blues please)
[*] **Tactility (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
[*] **Stiffness (high/ low):* Average, prefer not having too light switches.


----------



## dada78641

Hi there! Company's paying to get me a new programming keyboard, so I figured I'd post here. I've had the mechanical keyswitches master topic bookmarked for ages, it's a great resource.

Here I go:

Location: UK
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: IBM Model M from clickykeyboards
Price: Sky's the limit
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): No
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Prefer full size, tenkey-less is OK too
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Programming
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: prefer 6KRO but it's not a huge deal
Macro keys (yes/ no): No
Media keys (yes/ no): No
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): Definitely want US ANSI
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Prefer buckling spring or something like Cherry Blue
_OS: Mac OS X - but this doesn't matter much, altho for this reason it's nice to have an extra key in between CTRL and Alt_
At the moment, a Model M is looking likely because I've worked with it before and it's still a fantastic keyboard. I don't need any gadgets, just a plain old programming machine.









Since having one extra key in between CTRL and Alt is nice if you're on OSX, I'm also considering a Unicomp Classic 104.


----------



## Esoterodactyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> Hello,
> I'm looking for a kb to buy, here it goes:
> 
> [*] *Location:* Turkey
> [*] *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Can shop from Amazon US or any other site willing to ship here really.
> [*] *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM Storm Quickfire XT Brown with O-rings, can't find it anywhere except Ebay pretty much.
> [*] *Price:* No limits
> [*] *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Doesn't matter
> [*] *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> [*] *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming + Typing
> [*] *USB/ PS2:* PS2 is a must
> [*] *KRO:* prefer having NKRO
> [*] *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
> [*] *Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
> [*] *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US or UK English or TR
> [*] *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Doesn't really matter as long as the actuation force isn't higher than 45-50 cN
> [*] **Noise level (high/low):* Low (No Cherry MX Blues please)
> [*] **Tactility (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
> [*] **Stiffness (high/ low):* Average, prefer not having too light switches.


It's a bit confusing that you want not having too light switches but also want an actuation force below 45-50 cN. Cherry MX reds is a very light linear switch and is rated at ~45 cN. Because you don't want noise, some popular choices I have seen are the brown/clear switches (45 cN and 60 cN, respectively). If you are new to mechanical keyboards, CM and Rosewill are solid boards <$100 though they may be a bit hard to find on Amazon. The Logitech G710+ is usually in stock on Amazon and has MX browns as well but doesn't have the best keycaps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dada78641*
> 
> Hi there! Company's paying to get me a new programming keyboard, so I figured I'd post here. I've had the mechanical keyswitches master topic bookmarked for ages, it's a great resource.
> 
> Here I go:
> 
> Location: UK
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: IBM Model M from clickykeyboards
> Price: Sky's the limit
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): No
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Prefer full size, tenkey-less is OK too
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Programming
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO: prefer 6KRO but it's not a huge deal
> Macro keys (yes/ no): No
> Media keys (yes/ no): No
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): Definitely want US ANSI
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Prefer buckling spring or something like Cherry Blue
> _OS: Mac OS X - but this doesn't matter much, altho for this reason it's nice to have an extra key in between CTRL and Alt_
> At the moment, a Model M is looking likely because I've worked with it before and it's still a fantastic keyboard. I don't need any gadgets, just a plain old programming machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since having one extra key in between CTRL and Alt is nice if you're on OSX, I'm also considering a Unicomp Classic 104.


Though it does have backlighting, the WASD Code seems to fit your bill pretty well as it usually comes in clears or MX greens (a stiffer blue switch). It's a collaboration between the co-founder of StackOverflow and WASD Keyboards so you can be sure it has programmers in mind. If the sky is truly the limit, also take a look at some Topre switch offerings as they have been lauded by programmers too. Realforce comes to mind and is worth a gander!


----------



## Levelog

*Location:* USA
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* The bare WASD 104 key. I can use the keycaps from my CODE Green, or if I end up getting the doubleshot PBT backlighting caps off massdrop right now I can use my side-printed PBT caps on it.
*Price:* As cheap as possible
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Fullsize
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Work
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Doesn't matter
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I'm thinking browns with O-Rings, as I hate the feel of linear switches
**Noise level (high/low):* Low as possible
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Preferably higher


----------



## dada78641

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esoterodactyl*
> 
> Though it does have backlighting, the WASD Code seems to fit your bill pretty well as it usually comes in clears or MX greens (a stiffer blue switch). It's a collaboration between the co-founder of StackOverflow and WASD Keyboards so you can be sure it has programmers in mind. If the sky is truly the limit, also take a look at some Topre switch offerings as they have been lauded by programmers too. Realforce comes to mind and is worth a gander!


Awesome, thanks! I'm probably going to order the Code Keyboard, very curious as to how the green cherry switches will type.
I actually have a Topre at home (right now I'm working abroad so I don't have access to it) and really love it, but I do want to try something new







The green switches sounds like a great idea to try.


----------



## technodanvan

Gentlemen,

It has come time to switch back to the desktop computer world and I'm choosing peripherals first. I have some experience with mechanical keyboards in the past so these are not necessarily new to me, however I have yet to see any manufacturer make the keyboard I have envisioned.

I understand that a keyboard meeting all the requirements below may be completely unavailable or would be a custom job. If custom, I'd appreciate a point in the right direction where I could source such things.









So then, on to the list:


*Location:* United States (Sin City)
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Das Keyboard 4
*Price:* $500? More if necessary.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* 60% Games / 40% Typing
*USB/ PS2:* Prefer USB, but it doesn't really matter.
*KRO:* Only limited KRO is necessary; 100% is not a requirement.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Unnecessary, but welcome.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Unnecessary with the exception of dedicated volume controls (knob preferred).
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blacks, reds, or Topre (edit: others are acceptable as well as I am not terribly sensitive to such things, but these are the preference.)
Other significant criteria for consideration:

*WEIGHT* - I want this thing to be heavy. I was never impressed with Filco, Ducky, or Das Keyboard 3 years ago and I imagine they have not significantly changed. Does anyone make a truly heavy keyboard? Say...greater than 5-6 pounds?

*MATERIAL* - Ideally the frame of the keyboard would be brushed aluminum.
*
STYLE* - _Professional._ While this will be going in a home office it should not look out of place in a professional setting.

*USB HUB* - Ideally there would be a USB 3.0 Hub built into the keyboard. (Also a card reader...but that's probably asking WAY too much)

I'm not really expecting a lot, but if it looks like making a kayboard that fits most of this criteria is possible then I will explore it. Otherwise I'll probably just settle for a Das Keyboard 4 (unless there is something else that comes close)....

In any case, thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *technodanvan*
> 
> Gentlemen,
> 
> It has come time to switch back to the desktop computer world and I'm choosing peripherals first. I have some experience with mechanical keyboards in the past so these are not necessarily new to me, however I have yet to see any manufacturer make the keyboard I have envisioned.
> 
> I understand that a keyboard meeting all the requirements below may be completely unavailable or would be a custom job. If custom, I'd appreciate a point in the right direction where I could source such things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then, on to the list:
> 
> 
> *Location:* United States (Sin City)
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Das Keyboard 4
> *Price:* $500? More if necessary.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* 60% Games / 40% Typing
> *USB/ PS2:* Prefer USB, but it doesn't really matter.
> *KRO:* Only limited KRO is necessary; 100% is not a requirement.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Unnecessary, but welcome.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Unnecessary with the exception of dedicated volume controls (knob preferred).
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blacks, reds, or Topre (edit: others are acceptable as well as I am not terribly sensitive to such things, but these are the preference.)
> Other significant criteria for consideration:
> 
> *WEIGHT* - I want this thing to be heavy. I was never impressed with Filco, Ducky, or Das Keyboard 3 years ago and I imagine they have not significantly changed. Does anyone make a truly heavy keyboard? Say...greater than 5-6 pounds?
> 
> *MATERIAL* - Ideally the frame of the keyboard would be brushed aluminum.
> *
> STYLE* - _Professional._ While this will be going in a home office it should not look out of place in a professional setting.
> 
> *USB HUB* - Ideally there would be a USB 3.0 Hub built into the keyboard. (Also a card reader...but that's probably asking WAY too much)
> 
> I'm not really expecting a lot, but if it looks like making a kayboard that fits most of this criteria is possible then I will explore it. Otherwise I'll probably just settle for a Das Keyboard 4 (unless there is something else that comes close)....
> 
> In any case, thanks for the help guys!


Hi mate.
Don't know of any kbd that weighs that much, although weight can be added fairly easily.
As for "needs dedicated volume control" - with your budget you could get a reasonable amp/DAC (Which will say way better than onboard or most sound cards) and open up more possibilities for the keyboard. Esp. if you are looking for a clean "non gamer" look.


----------



## technodanvan

I didn't intend the volume control was a requirement, that was bad wording on my part. If it 'did' have volume controls I'd prefer a real knob is all.

You do bring up a fair point though. Whether I use headphones or monitors there will likely be a better volume control already in the system. Plus any normal controls wouldn't adjust volume level via digital cable.

Any thoughts neglecting the weight and media controls then?


----------



## Anateus

Edit: Bought Ducky Shine 3


----------



## Wallboy

Hey everyone, building a new rig soon, and I need a new keyboard. I've been using a first gen Logitech G15 since 07' and it's time for a new one.


*Location:* Canada
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I've never used these new mechanical keyboards before, so I have no idea.
*Price:* $100-$120. Don't wanna spend too much.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Doesn't matter to me that much.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size. I use my numpad quite a bit.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and general use.
*USB/ PS2:* Are they not all USB nowadays?
*KRO:* I don't know why anyone needs to press so many keys at once? So whatever is average is fine.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No. I never ever used my G keys on my G15.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Nah, never used my media keys either on my G15.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US I think?
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I've NEVER used a mechanical keyboard.
**Noise level (high/low):* As low as possible. I don't need my neighbors to know I'm typing.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Not sure what this is?
**Stiffness (high/ low):* I believe I would prefer low. Don't want to have to strain just to type something.
Thanks for any suggestion you guys can give me.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wallboy*
> 
> Hey everyone, building a new rig soon, and I need a new keyboard. I've been using a first gen Logitech G15 since 07' and it's time for a new one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location:* Canada
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I've never used these new mechanical keyboards before, so I have no idea.
> *Price:* $100-$120. Don't wanna spend too much.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Doesn't matter to me that much.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size. I use my numpad quite a bit.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and general use.
> *USB/ PS2:* Are they not all USB nowadays?
> *KRO:* I don't know why anyone needs to press so many keys at once? So whatever is average is fine.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No. I never ever used my G keys on my G15.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Nah, never used my media keys either on my G15.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US I think?
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I've NEVER used a mechanical keyboard.
> **Noise level (high/low):* As low as possible. I don't need my neighbors to know I'm typing.
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Not sure what this is?
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* I believe I would prefer low. Don't want to have to strain just to type something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any suggestion you guys can give me.


Ducky Zero DK2108 should be ok. Other, more expensive Zero models have backlight.


----------



## The Pook

Basically the same as Wallboy, just a lower budget. What would you suggest for in the $50-$120 range? I googled the Duck Zero DK2108 and it's either $179.99 on Amazon or $100 at Microcenter (don't have one near me).

Looks like a nice keyboard but I'm not spending that much.







$120 is absolute max I'd consider.
Quote:


> *Location*: USA
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind*: I've always used cheap keyboards, no idea.
> *Price*: $50-$120.
> *Backlighting*: Doesn't matter if it does/doesn't, but it's in a bedroom so it can't be ultra bright/need to be able to turn it off if it is.
> *Size*: Full size. I use my numpad quite a bit.
> *Use*: Games and general use.
> *USB/PS2*: USB?
> *KRO*: Doesn't matter.
> *Macro keys*: Don't use them, never had them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Media keys*: ^
> *Switch type*: I assume they're the way to go but I never used a mechanical keyboard.
> *Noise level*: As long as it's not obnoxious it doesn't matter.
> *Stiffness*: Low since I type a lot.


----------



## Anateus

Go for Coolermaster Quickfire Rapid then. Should be less than 100$.


----------



## dman811

It sounds like you'd both like MX Reds.


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> 
> *Location:* USA
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* The bare WASD 104 key. I can use the keycaps from my CODE Green, or if I end up getting the doubleshot PBT backlighting caps off massdrop right now I can use my side-printed PBT caps on it.
> *Price:* As cheap as possible
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Fullsize
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Work
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* Doesn't matter
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I'm thinking browns with O-Rings, as I hate the feel of linear switches
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low as possible
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Preferably higher


Anything on this?


----------



## Alex of the West

Leveldog, you could take a look at the DAS keyboards with browns, they come on sale on their site now and then. I agree with you on linear switches. Ive rocked browns and reds, and I hated reds. I had a Das proffesional S. If you look around hard you can find them for around 110 new with some luck.

They have a fullsize Cooler Master CM Storm Quickfire Tk for $85 w/ blue switches.
http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=77976&vpn=SGK-4020-GKCL1-US&manufacture=COOLERMASTER


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex of the West*
> 
> Leveldog, you could take a look at the DAS keyboards with browns, they come on sale on their site now and then. I agree with you on linear switches. Ive rocked browns and reds, and I hated reds. I had a Das proffesional S. If you look around hard you can find them for around 110 new with some luck.
> 
> They have a fullsize Cooler Master CM Storm Quickfire Tk for $85 w/ blue switches.
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=77976&vpn=SGK-4020-GKCL1-US&manufacture=COOLERMASTER


I'll have to take a look for some DAS models. Maybe I can find an early one on ebay. I'd love a Quickfire full size, but I think my coworkers would kill me if it had blues. Too bad they don't seem to be in production anymore.


----------



## Wallboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Ducky Zero DK2108 should be ok. Other, more expensive Zero models have backlight.


Thanks for the suggestion. I'll take a look at it.

In the mean time I was browsing some other keyboards and the CM Storm Quickfire Tk caught my eye. It's not a full size, but it's different then then other Tkl models I've seen. It still has the numpad, but removes the arrow keys, and insert/del/etc keys, and has them on top of the numpad. What do you guys think of this keyboard? Any other keyboards that have a layout like that?

Also I need to decide on the switch type. I don't have any place I can go to try them all. I was thinking of getting one of those sampler kits, but from what I've read, they don't really give you an idea of what a full keyboard of a certain switch would feel like. Has anyone bought one of these samplers and decided on a switch they like and were happy after with their keyboard purchase?

Going by what I believe I "think" I would like is probably MX Browns or MX Reds. Though I'm leaning towards the Browns as they seem like a good all round switch. I think going from my first gen G15 to MX Red switches would be too drastic and weird of a change with their linear switch type. What do you guys think? Thanks.


----------



## Anateus

I'd recommend youtube. Thats how I decieded to buy MX Blue. Dat clicky sound! And read some more guides. They all say which are best suited for.


----------



## Jixr

The quickfire TK has a big issue with me that it does not use a standard keycap layout, so replacing all the keys would be pretty difficult and expensive to do.


----------



## Alex of the West

Wallboy, I've tried reds and browns and I vastlyptefer browns over reds. Reds are really squishy and you can't tell where the actuation point is if your trying to lightly tap the top of the key to type faster like you can with browns instead of bottoming them out. I hated reds. As for blues at home I'm sure they'd be great but if you use it outside the home,even browns make noise especially when you ate typing really fast


----------



## maxolina

*Location:* Italy EU
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* I'll look for the stores
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Shine 4 maybe, I own a SS 6gv2 and love it, but spilled ice tea and most switches are sticky now.
*Price:* max 150€
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Would be nice but not a necessity
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games mainly
*USB/ PS2:* PS2 preferred, but I can live with USB
*KRO:* high
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* not needed
*Media keys (yes/ no):* yes, and no windows key / way to disable it
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US or Italy (US if completely fine)
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Red or Black.


----------



## missalaire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *technodanvan*
> 
> Gentlemen,
> 
> It has come time to switch back to the desktop computer world and I'm choosing peripherals first. I have some experience with mechanical keyboards in the past so these are not necessarily new to me, however I have yet to see any manufacturer make the keyboard I have envisioned.
> 
> I understand that a keyboard meeting all the requirements below may be completely unavailable or would be a custom job. If custom, I'd appreciate a point in the right direction where I could source such things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then, on to the list:
> 
> 
> *Location:* United States (Sin City)
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Das Keyboard 4
> *Price:* $500? More if necessary.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* 60% Games / 40% Typing
> *USB/ PS2:* Prefer USB, but it doesn't really matter.
> *KRO:* Only limited KRO is necessary; 100% is not a requirement.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Unnecessary, but welcome.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Unnecessary with the exception of dedicated volume controls (knob preferred).
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blacks, reds, or Topre (edit: others are acceptable as well as I am not terribly sensitive to such things, but these are the preference.)
> Other significant criteria for consideration:
> 
> *WEIGHT* - I want this thing to be heavy. I was never impressed with Filco, Ducky, or Das Keyboard 3 years ago and I imagine they have not significantly changed. Does anyone make a truly heavy keyboard? Say...greater than 5-6 pounds?
> 
> *MATERIAL* - Ideally the frame of the keyboard would be brushed aluminum.
> *
> STYLE* - _Professional._ While this will be going in a home office it should not look out of place in a professional setting.
> 
> *USB HUB* - Ideally there would be a USB 3.0 Hub built into the keyboard. (Also a card reader...but that's probably asking WAY too much)
> 
> I'm not really expecting a lot, but if it looks like making a kayboard that fits most of this criteria is possible then I will explore it. Otherwise I'll probably just settle for a Das Keyboard 4 (unless there is something else that comes close)....
> 
> In any case, thanks for the help guys!


This should fit most of your needs/wants: http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=101154&vpn=DKLE1408S-RUSALASB1&manufacture=Ducky&promoid=1482

It's got an aluminum case top so that should add a bit of weight to the keyboard, plus it's on sale right now for a very good price.


----------



## Alex of the West

you could get a 3.5 lb TOPRE keyboard here: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=522 for $ 150


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *technodanvan*
> 
> Gentlemen,
> 
> It has come time to switch back to the desktop computer world and I'm choosing peripherals first. I have some experience with mechanical keyboards in the past so these are not necessarily new to me, however I have yet to see any manufacturer make the keyboard I have envisioned.
> 
> I understand that a keyboard meeting all the requirements below may be completely unavailable or would be a custom job. If custom, I'd appreciate a point in the right direction where I could source such things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then, on to the list:
> 
> 
> *Location:* United States (Sin City)
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Das Keyboard 4
> *Price:* $500? More if necessary.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* 60% Games / 40% Typing
> *USB/ PS2:* Prefer USB, but it doesn't really matter.
> *KRO:* Only limited KRO is necessary; 100% is not a requirement.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Unnecessary, but welcome.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Unnecessary with the exception of dedicated volume controls (knob preferred).
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blacks, reds, or Topre (edit: others are acceptable as well as I am not terribly sensitive to such things, but these are the preference.)
> Other significant criteria for consideration:
> 
> *WEIGHT* - I want this thing to be heavy. I was never impressed with Filco, Ducky, or Das Keyboard 3 years ago and I imagine they have not significantly changed. Does anyone make a truly heavy keyboard? Say...greater than 5-6 pounds?
> 
> *MATERIAL* - Ideally the frame of the keyboard would be brushed aluminum.
> *
> STYLE* - _Professional._ While this will be going in a home office it should not look out of place in a professional setting.
> 
> *USB HUB* - Ideally there would be a USB 3.0 Hub built into the keyboard. (Also a card reader...but that's probably asking WAY too much)
> 
> I'm not really expecting a lot, but if it looks like making a kayboard that fits most of this criteria is possible then I will explore it. Otherwise I'll probably just settle for a Das Keyboard 4 (unless there is something else that comes close)....
> 
> In any case, thanks for the help guys!


Only keyboards I have heard of that weigh that much are the older silver label IBM model M's.


----------



## technodanvan

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I did look at that Topre board and might give it a shot. Can probably return later if it's not right, but I have heard good things.

I am considering the pros/cons of making my own as well. Or perhaps modding on old IBM style board.


----------



## Alex of the West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *technodanvan*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions guys. I did look at that Topre board and might give it a shot. Can probably return later if it's not right, but I have heard good things.
> 
> I am considering the pros/cons of making my own as well. Or perhaps modding on old IBM style board.


Another thing you might consider is this custom build that can be ordered with either aluminum or steel case:

1) TX1800 - Full alu custom build
Aluminum Case + Plate + Leeku 1800 PCB = USD 335
•Full aluminum case, weighs about 3.5 ~ 4Kg
•Angled
•Anodizing colors available for the case: silver, black, dolch (dark gray-ish)
•Plate materials available: stainless steel, aluminum (silver)
•Supports switch top removal
•NOT compatible with stock Cherry 1800 case/PCB
•Fully programmable PCB designed/developed by Leeku
•Supports full LED backlighting
•Only the controller parts are pre-soldered

https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=68443.0


----------



## serothis

*Location:* USA
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Das Keyboard, max keyboard,
*Price:* upper Limit $200
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes. See Below*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Primarily gaming but some light programming.
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Not a huge requirement but let's say 6+ key rollover
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* meh. I'm indifferent.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* I would prefer no but not an important requirement.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry MX Blues, browns or something comparable. I don't have much experience with other types of mechanical switches but I would not object to another switch type. I would prefer something comparable to the feel of mx blues.
*Backlighting continued*: This is a feature I'm not sure exists but I thought I would ask. I want to be able to control backlight brightness levels for individual keys (obviously defined in a profile). Ideally when I'm gaming I would have the useful keys illuminated and the unused keys completely dark. That way at a glance I can look down and know where to move my hands.

*Aesthetic*: I'm drawn to the more to conservative design. I love the look of das keyboards. "Gamer" gaudiness is something I do not want.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jixr

The only keyboard that I know of that has that backlighting feature is corsairs line, and possibly the Ducky Shine series, but i'm not too sure on that. ( keyboards that are full size anyway )


----------



## Alex of the West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serothis*
> 
> 
> *Location:* USA
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Das Keyboard, max keyboard,
> *Price:* upper Limit $200
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes. See Below*
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Primarily gaming but some light programming.
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* Not a huge requirement but let's say 6+ key rollover
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* meh. I'm indifferent.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* I would prefer no but not an important requirement.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry MX Blues, browns or something comparable. I don't have much experience with other types of mechanical switches but I would not object to another switch type. I would prefer something comparable to the feel of mx blues.
> *Backlighting continued*: This is a feature I'm not sure exists but I thought I would ask. I want to be able to control backlight brightness levels for individual keys (obviously defined in a profile). Ideally when I'm gaming I would have the useful keys illuminated and the unused keys completely dark. That way at a glance I can look down and know where to move my hands.
> 
> *Aesthetic*: I'm drawn to the more to conservative design. I love the look of das keyboards. "Gamer" gaudiness is something I do not want.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You mentioned conservative layout but you also want a gaming layout with variable led color schemes. Those two types of boards are typically on the opposite spectrum. DAS keyboards are fantastic professional designs but as far as I can tell NONE of them have any led back lighting at all. (YOU CAN MOD ANY KEYBOARD TO HAVE LEDS THOUGH). I agree with the above poster about the corsair RGB as its feature is fairly unique if that's what you want. Many duckyshine boards have led back lighting, as well as the CM Storm QuickFire TK (which is a somewhat nontraditional layout)

ALSO: If the keyboard is going to be used outside your home I would strongly recommend against blues in favor of browns. If its for the home, as you mentioned gaming I would say anything is fine, blues would be very satisfying. (I personally love tactile switches like browns,blues,clears but I really loathe my red board. Tactiles are just as good at gaming than linears,but they are sooo much more satisfying to type on and aid in lightly touching the keys to type quicker vs playing the guessing game and usually bottoming out with reds)


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex of the West*
> 
> (YOU CAN MOD ANY KEYBOARD TO HAVE LEDS THOUGH).


This is false. You can only add leds to keyboards if the pcb supports leds, and most consumer keyboards that don't have LED's, don't have pcb's that support them.


----------



## serothis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex of the West*
> 
> You mentioned conservative layout but you also want a gaming layout with variable led color schemes. Those two types of boards are typically on the opposite spectrum. DAS keyboards are fantastic professional designs but as far as I can tell NONE of them have any led back lighting at all. (YOU CAN MOD ANY KEYBOARD TO HAVE LEDS THOUGH). I agree with the above poster about the corsair RGB as its feature is fairly unique if that's what you want. Many duckyshine boards have led back lighting, as well as the CM Storm QuickFire TK (which is a somewhat nontraditional layout)
> 
> ALSO: If the keyboard is going to be used outside your home I would strongly recommend against blues in favor of browns. If its for the home, as you mentioned gaming I would say anything is fine, blues would be very satisfying. (I personally love tactile switches like browns,blues,clears but I really loathe my red board. Tactiles are just as good at gaming than linears,but they are sooo much more satisfying to type on and aid in lightly touching the keys to type quicker vs playing the guessing game and usually bottoming out with reds)


I don't care about variable color. I wanted individual brightness control. I know it's a bit of a contradictory want but oh well. Absurdity can be fun.







. I took a look at the ducky shine 4 that seems to do most of what I want. I might have to switch out that space bar though.

This keyboard is staying at home. No worries about the noise. I quite like the tactile feed back. With smooth actuation I can never tell when the key has been triggered until I bottom out (or something bad happens on the screen







). Same with typing. Although it's less critical with typing. Clicky keys just feel more precise.


----------



## Adam2190

*Location:* UK
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Zero Shine, Shine 3 TKL, Zero Zone. CM Storm Quickfire Ultimate, Quickfire TK.
*Price:* Preferably under £100.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, preferably blue.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full or TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and typing.
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* NKRO
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Not needed but would be nice.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blue or Brown.


----------



## Ragsters

It's been impossible to find a white keyboard. Can someone help?


----------



## missalaire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> It's been impossible to find a white keyboard. Can someone help?


I'd suggest waiting for the Ducky Shine 4 to come out.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missalaire*
> 
> I'd suggest waiting for the Ducky Shine 4 to come out.


Oh my gosh! This is perfect! Thanks for this!


----------



## Jeemil89

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky mini with reds (don't like the backlight) or CM storm quickfire rapid i
*Price:*Max 150€
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*White backlight or none
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*60% or tkl
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and typing
*USB/ PS2:* Both work
*KRO:* Preferably nkro
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*Nope
*Media keys (yes/ no):*Nope
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*Nordic
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*Preferably Reds, but browns work too
I have an older blackwidow ultimate now, but would like to change it to something smaller and quieter (wife hates blues







).


----------



## missalaire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Oh my gosh! This is perfect! Thanks for this!


Np, it's slated to be available in April to give you an idea of a time frame.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missalaire*
> 
> Np, it's slated to be available in April to give you an idea of a time frame.


Thanks! I'm definitely going to wait for this.


----------



## CtXPL

*Location:* US no problems here
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Quickfire Rapid-i and a Quickfire Rapid TK, and a few Roccat keyboards. Haven't looked much into Ducky or anything else.
*Price:* $90-$150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Preferrably per-key, red/white preferred but RGB is always good too
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, lots of DotA, Planetside 2, Path of Exile
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* doesn't really matter or NKRO whichever comes first
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* at least 4-8
*Media keys (yes/ no):* sure why not
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Blue
If the actual keyboard could be black that will be a huge plus.


----------



## Ragsters

OK so I am definitely going to wait for the new Ducky Shine 4 White edition. My question is where do I buy it when it comes out? I live in the States and I want to get it before they sell out.


----------



## Roxxas049

Either direct from Ducky or NCIX US, they order a nice amount from them.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxxas049*
> 
> Either direct from Ducky or NCIX US, they order a nice amount from them.


Ok. Great, thanks! Now if only I could pre-order.


----------



## riznich48

*Location: USA*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: ducky mini?*
*Price: <129.99 but pref around 100*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): don't care*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): 60% // small as possible. don't need right side of keyboard. can live with or withou f keys/media keys*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): gaming and typing*
*USB/ PS2: don't care*
*KRO: don't care*
*Macro keys (yes/ no): might be nice but can live without*
*Media keys (yes/ no): don't care*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): us*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): preferably brown, possibly red*
**Noise level (high/low): low/medium*
**Tactility (yes/ no): preferably but can live without*
**Stiffness (high/ low):low*
basically i'm looking for the cheapest but still good compact sized keyboard without as many unnecessary buttons as possible. ducky mini caught my eye but would prefer even cheaper if possible or if there was anything better for the same price. thanks


----------



## dman811

Unfortunately you won't find a 60% for under $130. TKL is much easier to find in your price range. Although a 40% sounds like it would be the perfect size for you.


----------



## riznich48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Unfortunately you won't find a 60% for under $130. TKL is much easier to find in your price range. Although a 40% sounds like it would be the perfect size for you.


well the ducky mini is 120 on mechanicalkeyboards and the choco mini is 100 on amazon though only in red/black switches .. those are the best options i can find but i'm open to suggestions as i'm somewhat new to mechs


----------



## Ollii

*Location:* Belgium
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
coolblue computerstore
tones
alternate
bytesatwork

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Func KB-460
*Price:* 80-120 euros. The lower, the better, just listing expected price for the func
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes (red / white), the kb-460 is red only
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* number pad isn't necessary, but it's fine if it comes with it
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* lots of programming, some gaming and the usual daily typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Full n-key roll over
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* not necessary, but customisation always comes in handy
*Media keys (yes/ no):* as in extra fn keys?.. sure why not
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US international, Belgian Azerty. Preferably the first, time to move on from Azerty
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* brown
**Noise level (high/low):* low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* no
**Stiffness (high/ low):* low
filled the last ones to be sure







ask away if you need more details


----------



## missalaire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Ok. Great, thanks! Now if only I could pre-order.


http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/incoming.php

All the way at the bottom.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missalaire*
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/incoming.php
> 
> All the way at the bottom.


Yes thank you. I actually preordered it this past Saturday.


----------



## philologos

Hello, I am a computer science student looking for a keyboard to make programming sessions more enjoyable. I also game with heavy use of WASD keys (i.e. Elder Scrolls), and would like a keyboard for both. I bought a MAX keyboard sampler and like the Clear and Tactile Grey switches (also enjoy Green but worry the noise will bother me eventually especially mashing WASD keys). I currently have a Logitech Illuminated scissor style keyboard and am used to having backlighting. I want to buy quality that will last 10+ years, and maybe backlighting is a bit limiting in the long run. I am also intrigued by Topre as I like tactile and wonder if these would be even better in that regard than MX Clear. I do like having a numpad but also see the merits of tenkeyless.

*Location:* USA
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* WASD Code, Topre Realforce
*Price:* willing to spend little over $200
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* white or blue backlighting would be nice though limiting in some ways
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* torn between full size and TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* yes, yes, and yes
*USB/ PS2:* not important, like the idea of PS/2
*KRO:* at least 6kro, like the idea of NKRO but again probably not terribly important
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* could do without
*Media keys (yes/ no):* volume up and down useful during gaming
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Standard US Windows layout
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* like MX Clears on MAX keyboard sampler, interested in Topre although I never had the chance to try these switches.
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philologos*
> 
> Hello, I am a computer science student looking for a keyboard to make programming sessions more enjoyable. I also game with heavy use of WASD keys (i.e. Elder Scrolls), and would like a keyboard for both. I bought a MAX keyboard sampler and like the Clear and Tactile Grey switches (also enjoy Green but worry the noise will bother me eventually especially mashing WASD keys). I currently have a Logitech Illuminated scissor style keyboard and am used to having backlighting. I want to buy quality that will last 10+ years, and maybe backlighting is a bit limiting in the long run. I am also intrigued by Topre as I like tactile and wonder if these would be even better in that regard than MX Clear. I do like having a numpad but also see the merits of tenkeyless.
> 
> *Location:* USA
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* WASD Code, Topre Realforce
> *Price:* willing to spend little over $200
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* white or blue backlighting would be nice though limiting in some ways
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* torn between full size and TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* yes, yes, and yes
> *USB/ PS2:* not important, like the idea of PS/2
> *KRO:* at least 6kro, like the idea of NKRO but again probably not terribly important
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* could do without
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* volume up and down useful during gaming
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Standard US Windows layout
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* like MX Clears on MAX keyboard sampler, interested in Topre although I never had the chance to try these switches.
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*


WASD Code seems like a perfect match for you. Note that on every backlit keyboard I know of, you can disable backlighting if you don't always want to use it.


----------



## philologos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> WASD Code seems like a perfect match for you. Note that on every backlit keyboard I know of, you can disable backlighting if you don't always want to use it.


I agree the WASD Code does seem close to ideal. I would feel better if I could try Topre switches first. My only issue with backlighting is finding replacement keycaps, but I did see some the other day.

These: http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1003

I also see a Ducky Shine IV with clears is coming near the end of April:

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1199

I'll have to compare this with the Code. I have to say I like the more conservative style of the WASD keyboard, all other things being equal.


----------



## boredgunner

I have those exact same keycaps on my Ducky Shine 2, great choice.


----------



## JbstormburstADV

*Location:* New York, NY, USA
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Currently, I'm stuck between Ducky, Max Keyboard, Das Keyboard, Corsair, or WASD, and I am open to more options given justification.
*Price:* $150, with about $20 to wiggle
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, RGB or blue
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size, but I'm wondering if I could get used to TKL.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* All of the above, but a lot more typing and programming
*USB/ PS2:* Don't care.
*KRO:* NKRO is preferred,but I might be willing to part.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Don't care.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* ...Maybe.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* Don't care, since I have my own room.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Don't know, since I already don't bottom out except for the space bar usually.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low, but maybe with O-rings?
I should likely note that I am willing to buy retail if I can to save money. Also, I'd be willing to buy a barebones keyboard and buy the keycaps separately (maybe someone can provide links to some good PBT keycap sets?). And if I can get a wrist rest (just small enough for the wrist, not most of my palm), that would be really nice.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JbstormburstADV*
> 
> 
> *Location:* New York, NY, USA
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Currently, I'm stuck between Ducky, Max Keyboard, Das Keyboard, Corsair, or WASD, and I am open to more options given justification.
> *Price:* $150, with about $20 to wiggle
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, RGB or blue
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size, but I'm wondering if I could get used to TKL.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* All of the above, but a lot more typing and programming
> *USB/ PS2:* Don't care.
> *KRO:* NKRO is preferred,but I might be willing to part.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Don't care.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* ...Maybe.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):* Don't care, since I have my own room.
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Don't know, since I already don't bottom out except for the space bar usually.
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low, but maybe with O-rings?
> I should likely note that I am willing to buy retail if I can to save money. Also, I'd be willing to buy a barebones keyboard and buy the keycaps separately (maybe someone can provide links to some good PBT keycap sets?). And if I can get a wrist rest (just small enough for the wrist, not most of my palm), that would be really nice.


Ducky Legend or Shine 4 and maybe these keycaps which I use myself:

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1003

You can get a standalone wrist rest anywhere (Staples?) which I actually like more than built in ones.


----------



## JbstormburstADV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Ducky Legend or Shine 4 and maybe these keycaps which I use myself:
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1003
> 
> You can get a standalone wrist rest anywhere (Staples?) which I actually like more than built in ones.


Does anyone sell the black Ducky Legend with blue LED? My mouse is already mostly black, so I'm unsure as to how silver will work out. Also, is Mechanical-Keyboard.com the cheapest place I can get the Shine 4? And what specific keyswitch should I be looking for?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JbstormburstADV*
> 
> Does anyone sell the black Ducky Legend with blue LED? My mouse is already mostly black, so I'm unsure as to how silver will work out. Also, is Mechanical-Keyboard.com the cheapest place I can get the Shine 4? And what specific keyswitch should I be looking for?


Well since you said you're unsure about tactility but want low stiffness, that means you'll probably end up with MX Red, MX Brown, or maybe MX Blue switches. I'm not sure if that website is the cheapest for Ducky keyboards, check NCIX as well.


----------



## brubru1998

I got Razer blackwidow ultimate 2014


----------



## Buka The Earthworm

I'm looking for my first mechanical keyboard. I like small size and want backlit keys... I looked at the guide thread here, and liked the Ducky Shine 3 TKL, but I can't find it in stock anywhere. Where do you guys get the Ducky keyboards? Or is that an old model that they don't make anymore?

My intention for getting a mechanical keyboard is good typing feel, and occasional gaming, so I'd like the brown switches.

Is there any other good alternatives to that Ducky keyboard I want?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buka The Earthworm*
> 
> I'm looking for my first mechanical keyboard. I like small size and want backlit keys... I looked at the guide thread here, and liked the Ducky Shine 3 TKL, but I can't find it in stock anywhere. Where do you guys get the Ducky keyboards? Or is that an old model that they don't make anymore?
> 
> My intention for getting a mechanical keyboard is good typing feel, and occasional gaming, so I'd like the brown switches.
> 
> Is there any other good alternatives to that Ducky keyboard I want?


Ducky Shine 3 got replaced by the Shine 4, and I don't think there are TKL versions of it yet. How about WASD Code keyboards? They have TKL models with white LED backlighting, and are said to be of very high quality.


----------



## madbrayniak

any opinions on the Func KB-460?


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buka The Earthworm*
> 
> I'm looking for my first mechanical keyboard. I like small size and want backlit keys... I looked at the guide thread here, and liked the Ducky Shine 3 TKL, but I can't find it in stock anywhere. Where do you guys get the Ducky keyboards? Or is that an old model that they don't make anymore?
> 
> My intention for getting a mechanical keyboard is good typing feel, and occasional gaming, so I'd like the brown switches.
> 
> Is there any other good alternatives to that Ducky keyboard I want?


The Cooler-master QF might suit you.
I have one with browns and white LED and I love it.


----------



## philologos

I just ordered the WASD Code 104-key with MX Clears. Also added the red 0.2mm o-rings and some lube for good measure. I will stick with the default keycaps for now, but will consider replacing in the future.

The Vortex keycaps would only light up the symbols, not the numbers on the number row. Not a huge deal, but I heard rumblings that they might come out with one that light up optimally for keyboards with leds above the switch.


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philologos*
> 
> I just ordered the WASD Code 104-key with MX Clears. Also added the red 0.2mm o-rings and some lube for good measure. I will stick with the default keycaps for now, but will consider replacing in the future.
> 
> The Vortex keycaps would only light up the symbols, not the numbers on the number row. Not a huge deal, but I heard rumblings that they might come out with one that light up optimally for keyboards with leds above the switch.


The biggest issue I have with the vortex caps on my CODE Green is the long numpad caps don't match up with the light whatsoever. It's pretty annoying. It also leaves a more yellow tint to the light, versus the white with stock keycaps.

Edit: there also seems to be a good deal of bleed around the light, but that may be because I got the white caps. Not sure on the black ones.


----------



## WhatUp

*Hong Kong:*
*If not No Sites yet:*
*Razer deathstalker essential, Razer blackwidow TE stealth:*
*$80:*
*Backlighting Not neccesarily:*
*Tenkyless:*
*gaming and typing:*
*USB/ PS2 both:*
*KRO N/10:*
*Macro keys Not neccesarily:*
*Media keys yes:*
*Layout US:*
*Switch type Membrane or mechanical:*
**Noise level low as possible:*
**Tactility no):*
**Stiffness high:*
Sorry dont really know how to use the list ;P


----------



## Tilux

*Location:* Canada
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Nothing in particular
*Price:*75-150$
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, white or red, not a neccessity
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Ye.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Preferably.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US or Canadian bilingual layout
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry Red


----------



## BranField

*Location:* UK
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* was looking at the new ducky shine 4 white edition (but due to lack of ISO its a no go unfortunately)
*Price:*~$150ish
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, white blue or RGB
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Yes
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes with a volume scroll preferably
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK ISO
*Switch type:* pref white or brown


----------



## Waleh

*Location:* Canada
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I was looking at the CM Quickfire XT
*Price:* $110
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* If possible, yes (Red). However, if it doesn't have backlighting I still want to be able to see the keys in the dark!
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming/Typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Yes please
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Nop
*Media keys (yes/ no):* If Possible
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry MX Brown


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhatUp*
> 
> 
> *Hong Kong:*
> *If not No Sites yet:*
> *Razer deathstalker essential, Razer blackwidow TE stealth:*
> *$80:*
> *Backlighting Not neccesarily:*
> *Tenkyless:*
> *gaming and typing:*
> *USB/ PS2 both:*
> *KRO N/10:*
> *Macro keys Not neccesarily:*
> *Media keys yes:*
> *Layout US:*
> *Switch type Membrane or mechanical:*
> **Noise level low as possible:*
> **Tactility no):*
> **Stiffness high:*
> Sorry dont really know how to use the list ;P


I'd say with your budget, just get whatever mechanical keyboard you can get your hands on. Since you said no to tactility and high stiffness, then I recommend Cherry MX Black switches (this also rules out membrane right off the bat).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tilux*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Canada
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Nothing in particular
> *Price:*75-150$
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, white or red, not a neccessity
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* Ye.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Preferably.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US or Canadian bilingual layout
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry Red


Since you said backlighting is not a necessity, you might want to get the KUL ES-87.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> *Location:* Canada
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I was looking at the CM Quickfire XT
> *Price:* $110
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* If possible, yes (Red). However, if it doesn't have backlighting I still want to be able to see the keys in the dark!
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming/Typing
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* Yes please
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Nop
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* If Possible
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry MX Brown


FYI to all, the "KRO" part of the form isn't a Yes or No question, but I assume all of you saying Yes want NKRO or at least something close to it.

The QuickFire XT is a great choice, but unfortunately it isn't backlit. If you want a red LED backlit full sized keyboard I would recommend saving up a bit more for the Ducky Shine 4.


----------



## Waleh

@boredgunner, thank you very much for the suggestion. Do you think I would be able to see the keys in the dark with light coming from the monitor? The ducky shine 4 is $50 more than the XT and I would rather not spend that much. Thanks again mate!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> @boredgunner, thank you very much for the suggestion. Do you think I would be able to see the keys in the dark with light coming from the monitor? The ducky shine 4 is $50 more than the XT and I would rather not spend that much. Thanks again mate!


Yeah the monitor light is enough for me. I never had the QuickFire XT specifically, though I did have the QuickFire Rapid which is the tenkeyless version of the XT.


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah the monitor light is enough for me. I never had the QuickFire XT specifically, though I did have the QuickFire Rapid which is the tenkeyless version of the XT.


Awesome, thanks again! +rep


----------



## Monosukoi

*Location:* UK
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Zero Zone, Ducky Buklla Zero, CM QuickFire TK, TK Stealth
*Price:* ~£85
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Preferred, but not necessary.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and general typing.
*USB/ PS2:* Either.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Don't need them
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Preferred, but not necessary
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK ISO
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown, although I've never had a mechanical keyboard. They just seem like the type that I would prefer based on what I need.

Do the Ducky KBs I mentioned come in the UK ISO layout? The pictures indicate no, but I thought I'd ask. How are Ducky and CoolerMaster in terms of warranty and service in the UK? I prize customer service and a solid warranty when I buy stuff. Durability is also a big factor for me. I want it to last.

Thanks all.


----------



## LogicalOrbit

*Desired Features:*

*Price:* <250 USD
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes (preferably white)
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Cherry MX White/Clear
*USB/ PS2:*USB
*KRO:* NKRO over USB
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Any
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry MX White/Clear
**Noise level (high/low):* Mid
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Mid
*Keycaps:* PBT
Looking for a TKL keyboard with White/Clear Cherry MX switches, backlight, PBT keys and NKRO. I've bounced between purchasing a Maxkeyboard Blackhawk Full Custom with Clear MXs and white backlight, a Leopold TKL with White MXs, a KUL ES-87 with White MXs with no backlighting, and a CODE keyboard. All of them seem nice, but all of them lack at least one thing (none has PBT, some lack backlighting). I will probably purchase the Maxkeyboard if I can't find something that meets my exact needs.

I've decided on Clear MXs since the Reds/Blacks are linear, Blues make clicking noises (I know that's the appeal for some, I just don't like it), the Browns have too little feedback, the Greens seem to be too stiff. Please note I state all of this based only on what I've read, I've never actually had a mechanical keyboard before, so I am completely open to suggestions on using some other Cherry variant.

The reason for TKL is that I am looking to preserve some desktop space, have heard that full-size can lead to shoulder problems after extensive use, and I don't really use the numerical keypad all that much.

NKRO just seems like it might be nice, not sure what the practical implications from a programming standpoint are (I can press 6-keys in what interval of time without any being lost?). If it has NKRO, it has to be on USB.

PBT keycaps I've read are 'nicer', thought more brittle than ABS. They feel nicer, don't shine (as fast).

Layout is ideally ISO, but I can deal with US/ANSI (assuming that the right Alt can work just like an Alt Gr by changing layout in OS).

USB connector because I want to use it with a laptop as well as tower.

Backlighting is something I'm not 100% sure about. I want to learn to use the keyboard without visually looking at all, but I'm not quite there yet (need to look when I want to input symbols).

USB hub, macros, and dedicated media keys are nice, but not at all necessary.

*Already Considered:*

*Deck Franciums:* Lack Clear variant, hideous key label font.
*Ducky DK9008G2:* Full sized, no backlight.
*Keycool 87:* Could not find Cherry MX Clear variant, ABS keys.
*KBParadise TKL V80:* Could not find MX Clear variants, ABS keys, undesirable backlights.
*Vortex KBT Pure:* No backlight, 6KRO.
*Duck Shine 4:* ABS keys, full sized.
*Maxkeyboard Blackbird TKL:* Lacks PBT key.
*Razers:* Lacks Clear variant. ABS keys? No TKL variant.
*Corsair Vengeance K65:* Lacks Clear variant. ABS keys?
*Coolermaster Quickfire Rapid-i:* Lacks Clear variant. ABS keys.
*DASKeyboard 4C Professional:* No Clear variant, no backlight, ABS keys.
*WASD Code 87-key Clear:* ABS keys, lacks NKRO over USB.


----------



## Jixr

barebones code and a pbt keycap set of your choice ( but note then the keycap legends won't be backlit )


----------



## LogicalOrbit

Shows I have two posts. Was my request post deleted, or is it up for moderation?

As to using a CODE with PBTs, I've thought of purchasing the maxkeyboard and modding it with PBT keys, but I couldn't find any in their shop.


----------



## MasterBash

I am thinking about buying a Topre keyboard, more precisely, a novatouch. I am a gamer, I do not really care about the "feels" of the keys. However, there are cons to every keyboard I own so I am looking for the "perfect" keyboard if there is such thing.

1. I want the fastest registering keys. I currently have a G910 and I love its low actuation point but I loveeeee the keys. I also have a CM Storm Quickfire TK with MX Reds. I hate anything that adds latency or is less reponsive.

Would a Novatouch be an upgrade over MX Red when it comes to actuation force? I know the Novatouch has a 1mm actuation point, which is superior to the cherry with 2mm. I read that Cherry reds are 45g at the actuation point, but if you bottom out, its more like 55g. On Topre, its apparently 45g at the actuation point, but its softer when bottoming out. Is this true?

2. Noise. The problems I have is when releasing the key on my Cherry MX, its noisy. Would a novatouch be quiet when it comes to bottoming out AND releasing the keys?

3. I might be spamming my keys. I heard Topre is slower at releasing the keys than Cherry MX, is this true? Or only on softer keys like 30g?

4. Would a 30g-35g uniform topre keyboard (where would I find those?) be superior for my uses? Remember that I care most about speed/latency/response time. However, if the keys are super slow to release, like slower than MX Reds, that wont be a good thing.



Is this some marketing bs? What would be causing the huge difference? Debouncing? Isnt debouncing around 5ms on Cherry MX though?


----------



## Jixr

2. Noise, the Novatouch is still a loud keyboard compared to a traditional rubber dome.
Here is a video I made awhile back comparing it to other cherry switches.



3. The keys do feel a big sluggish compared to cherry, though in time I got used to gaming on it. Its just the nature of the domes, they are meant to be resistant and its just how topre boards are going to be.

The speed thing is all bs, you will never notice a difference of 15ms on anything, your monitor probably has more lag than your keyboard input.

Lastly, there is no such thing as a gaming switch, buy what you like and what works for you.


----------



## scorpinot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The speed thing is all bs, you will never notice a difference of 15ms on anything, your monitor probably has more lag than your keyboard input.


Noticeable? - no, Exists? - further testing needed. Don't be that guy that dies in CS competitive because your switch was 15MS slower. That 15MS may only equate to helping you in 1/200 firefights for example but it's there. Must buy.


----------



## MasterBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpinot*
> 
> Noticeable? - no, Exists? - further testing needed. Don't be that guy that dies in CS competitive because your switch was 15MS slower. That 15MS may only equate to helping you in 1/200 firefights for example but it's there. Must buy.


I am trying to save as much as possible, just because reaction time gets a little bit slower as you age. Younger gamers are usually a little bit faster.

I dont play CS competitively anymore. However, I do play LoL on a competitive level. Younger gamers are usually a little bit faster. Its not about blaming my keyboard if I die, its just about trying to get all the advantages possible. I agree Lets say I press Q on my keyboard, the faster it actuates, the sooner the game will acknowledge the command and register it.

Jixr - It seems quite loud. Since Topre has rubber domes on top of springs, it appears the sound comes from releasing the keys, am I right? Are you using o-rings? If I do get this keyboard, am I better with sound dampening foam or o-rings?

I do have the money to afford the keyboard - thats not the problem. However, if it provides no advantages for my uses, its a waste of money to me.

You did say the keys feel a bit sluggish. I am guessing the keys take a longer time to get to its initial position, right? If so, could it be an hindrance to somebody spamming keys non-stop?


----------



## Jixr

its a bit loud, and in the video I didn't use any o-rings or dampening materials. the sound is mostly from the sound of the domes collapsing, plus the plastic sliders hitting the case when the keys are released.

To me, they initially felt a bit sluggish, ( My switch color of choice is black ) but after awhile I picked up on it, with the added resistance of the domes, you have to hammer on the keys a little harder than I'm used to actuate the keys quickly.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Desired Features:
Price: <80USD
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): not necessary
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): programming at work, not noisy
USB/ PS2:USB
KRO: NKRO over USB
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Brown??
*Noise level (high/low): low
*Tactility (yes/ no): Yes
*Stiffness (high/ low): Mid???


----------



## Mrip541

I recently bought a Logitech K750 wireless keyboard. The signal drops out within 3 feet. I wanted to use this from the couch across the room and it's compeltely useless. Are there any wireless keyboards known to have particularly long range? Maybe bluetooth? I'm looking for a full size keyboard with numpad. Price doesn't really matter.


----------



## scorpinot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> I recently bought a Logitech K750 wireless keyboard. The signal drops out within 3 feet. I wanted to use this from the couch across the room and it's compeltely useless. Are there any wireless keyboards known to have particularly long range? Maybe bluetooth? I'm looking for a full size keyboard with numpad. Price doesn't really matter.


http://www.wireless-computing.com/news/02_07_NASA_Russell.php
http://www.wireless-computing.com/products/keyboards.php


----------



## Popple

Is the Gigabyte Aivia Osmium the only Cherry Red keyboard with USB 3.0 passthrough?


----------



## MKUL7R4

*Location:* US
*Price:* <$150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, blue or green or purple
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL + Media keys would be ideal, otherwise full + media keys
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Mostly gaming
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* idc
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Won't use
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Definitely need
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry MX Black
So basically a Cherry MX Black board with LED backlighting in green/blue/purple and media keys. Any recommendations?


----------



## Lynchie

Looking for a keyboard with a small footprint (No wrist rest, and no excess casing around the keys), i want this to be a super compact tkl.

*Location:* Australia
*Links:* Umart PCCG CPL MWave
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Majestouch Ninja?
*Price:* <$200 Australian
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Higher the better
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Don't Mind
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US?
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown
Thanks guys


----------



## Spork13

Hey Lynchie.
I have a couple of CM keyboards, the rapid-i fits the bill - just turn the backlighting off.


----------



## Lynchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Hey Lynchie.
> I have a couple of CM keyboards, the rapid-i fits the bill - just turn the backlighting off.


Thanks for the suggestion, just wondering what the benefit to the I version would be if I'm turning the backlight off anyway. (Besides having a $40 lighter wallet)


----------



## ozzy1925

what do you guys think of logitech g19s for a half gaming guy?


----------



## Jixr

go mechanical and never look back.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> what do you guys think of logitech g19s for a half gaming guy?


Waste of money.


----------



## ozzy1925

ok guys, k70 is very small in real?


----------



## Simmons572

The K70s Dimensions are 436mm x 165mm. I think it is bigger then average, but if you have the desk space, it isn't that bad. I have one myself and I think it is a good sized keyboard.


----------



## glue33

I need to replace my current keyboard because it gets annoyingly loud at night (i kinda have to smash the keys to press them because they get stuck) so i can't look into mechanical ones for this reason at the moment.
It must have at least *volume control buttons* and *backlit keys*. Macro keys would be nice but i don't really need them. Budget is a max of *70€*.
I found some reviews of the *SteelSeries Apex [RAW]* and it seems really nice judging by those. I can buy it for 70€ or i also found the *Logitech G105* for 50€. I'm more inclined to flat keys for quietness probably, but i'm not sure how they feel for gaming. I guess i could just get used to that anyway.

Is any of these keyboards any good or should i be looking at something else?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glue33*
> 
> I need to replace my current keyboard because it gets annoyingly loud at night (i kinda have to smash the keys to press them because they get stuck) so i can't look into mechanical ones for this reason at the moment.


I must say this-non-clicky mechanical switches with o-rings are very quiet.


----------



## glue33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I must say this-non-clicky mechanical switches with o-rings are very quiet.


What do you mean?


----------



## dman811

He's saying a non-clicky board with an O-ring addition is very quiet.


----------



## glue33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> He's saying a non-clicky board with an O-ring addition is very quiet.


So what should i look at? I don't have much money to spend on a keyboard honestly atm but if there's a good reason i'll save and buy it later


----------



## dman811

Cherry MX Red, or if you want stiffer keys, then Cherry MX Black.


----------



## Lynchie

I think I've decided either the
cm rapid-i $135
majestouch ninja tkl $155
Majestouch 2 tkl $ 165
From what I've read, filco makes better keyboards. Leaning towards the ninja (wanting to transition to blank keycaps) thoughts?


----------



## ozzy1925

as we talk about switches and i know it changes by person but which one is the most preffered


----------



## Paradigm84

Here is a pie chart of the most popular switches, collected from entries to the OCN Mechanical Keyboard Club:



This isn't necessarily representative of the popularity of switches in general, just a sample of ~500 entries.

You may also prefer a less popular type of switch, it's all personal preference.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Here is a pie chart of the most popular switches, collected from entries to the OCN Mechanical Keyboard Club:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't necessarily representative of the popularity of switches in general, just a sample of ~500 entries.
> 
> You may also prefer a less popular type of switch, it's all personal preference.


thanks alot, so blue is the most .I also saw on the corsair forums they released a limited edition mx blue and people wants it too much .But not sure i think its kinda loud for me


----------



## dman811

That's where you have to bring your personal preference into it. If you don't want it to be loud and clicky, then Cherry MX Red or Cherry MX Black might be better for you. Personally I prefer Cherry MX Greens (a heavier version of blues), yet I don't own a mechanical board yet.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Here is a pie chart of the most popular switches, collected from entries to the OCN Mechanical Keyboard Club:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't necessarily representative of the popularity of switches in general, just a sample of ~500 entries.
> 
> You may also prefer a less popular type of switch, it's all personal preference.


Corsair claims that blues are much less popular than red/brown and combined with yield problems is why they're canning the blue K95. I've been toying with the idea of getting one before they're gone since no other KB manufacturers seem to have any intention of putting out a board with as many macro keys.

At Ozzy: If noise is an issue you definitely want to avoid blues, even if you don't bottom out they're pretty noisy.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Corsair claims that blues are much less popular than red/brown and combined with yield problems is why they're canning the blue K95. I've been toying with the idea of getting one before they're gone since no other KB manufacturers seem to have any intention of putting out a board with as many macro keys.
> At Ozzy: If noise is an issue you definitely want to avoid blues, even if you don't bottom out they're pretty noisy.


Yep, as I said, the chart isn't necessarily representative of all mechanical keyboard consumers, just the ones that have joined OCN and also joined the Mechanical Keyboard Club.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That's where you have to bring your personal preference into it. If you don't want it to be loud and clicky, then Cherry MX Red or Cherry MX Black might be better for you. Personally I prefer Cherry MX Greens (a heavier version of blues), yet I don't own a mechanical board yet.


thanks i wish ican +rep to you








1 last question:What do you think about the difference between k70 and k95 ?I used to play wow and sometimes i play lol.Do you think the macros in the k95 worth it because i read some people complain pushing these macro keys when writing and thats kinda disturbing.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks i wish ican +rep to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 last question:What do you think about the difference between k70 and k95 ?I used to play wow and sometimes i play lol.Do you think the macros in the k95 worth it because i read some people complain pushing these macro keys when writing and thats kinda disturbing.


In regards to my experience using my girlfriend's Corsair K40:
Imo, the macros only were an issue when I first began using the keyboard. My habit was to reach for the keys on the far right of the board, which in the case of the K40, is a macro. After a bit of retraining, I got used to the K40 and I found the macros very useful. Imo, the macros are not really in the way so I was able to quickly adapt to the positions.

From what I have read and seen, the K95 has a noticeable gap between the Macros and the standard keys. You may have to retrain yourself not to mash them by accident, but if you are willing to do that, I do not see why there would be an issue.


----------



## OCmember

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Loved my Corsair K60 but I'm looking for Cherry MX Reds with a PS2 adapter
*Price:*n/a
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*No
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* ?
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Unreal Tournament
*USB/ PS2:* PS2, no adapters please
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*Cherry MX Reds
I've found a keyboard Rosewill RK-9000R but I am uncertian about the USB mini to PS2 adapter. That's the last thing in question. I want to make sure it functions in the native PS2 legacy style and not based off a polling rate. Does anyone have any insight or knowledge how these mini usb to PS2 connectors work, on a technical level?

Thanks


----------



## Six-Strings

*Location:* Germany or UK
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
*Price:*5-150 €
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*yes, please. I prefer white.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*Games, typing, 3D modeling
*USB/ PS2:* not sure
*KRO:* huh?
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*no
*Media keys (yes/ no):*volume up/down would be nice but not necessary
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*English would be perfect, German would work, American wouldn't.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):*don't mind noise
**Tactility (yes/ no):*not sure
**Stiffness (high/ low):*low, I guess
Thank you kindly!


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Loved my Corsair K60 but I'm looking for Cherry MX Reds with a PS2 adapter
> *Price:*n/a
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*No
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* ?
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Unreal Tournament
> *USB/ PS2:* PS2, no adapters please
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*Cherry MX Reds
> I've found a keyboard Rosewill RK-9000R but I am uncertian about the USB mini to PS2 adapter. That's the last thing in question. I want to make sure it functions in the native PS2 legacy style and not based off a polling rate. Does anyone have any insight or knowledge how these mini usb to PS2 connectors work, on a technical level?
> 
> Thanks


I have an older mx blue board from them and it works correctly on PS/2 as far as I know. I wouldn't recommend Rosewill at $87 unless they've improved their designs though.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I have an older mx blue board from them and it works correctly on PS/2 as far as I know. I wouldn't recommend Rosewill at $87 unless they've improved their designs though.


Thank you for your reply.

EDIT: Check your device manager. Under View select View By Type. Select Interrupt Request (IRQ) Does it say Standard PS/2 Keyboard? If it does it should be working under PS/2 legacy


----------



## dman811

That means that he doesn't recommend Rosewill unless they've improved their quality.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That means that he doesn't recommend Rosewill unless they've improved their quality.


lol, i got that the second time I read it, hah my bad, thanks!


----------



## Shardnax

The boards aren't terrible and Rosewill was good about honoring their warranty when I had a problem with one but I paid $50 each. At nearly $90 you probably want to go for something with better build quality.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boards aren't terrible and Rosewill was good about honoring their warranty when I had a problem with one but I paid $50 each. At nearly $90 you probably want to go for something with better build quality.


Thank you for doing that!

How does the build quality compare to the Corsair K60, or Steelseries 6Gv2?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Thank you for doing that!
> 
> How does the build quality compare to the Corsair K60, or Steelseries 6Gv2?


I've owned the 6Gv2 for 2 years now and I've been really happy with the quality. It has some impressive weight to it. I'm actually modding the upper part of the case so that I can paint it. The keys are fairly cheap ABS. The downside is that it is nearly impossible to find a set of key caps with the big enter key.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I've owned the 6Gv2 for 2 years now and I've been really happy with the quality. It has some impressive weight to it. I'm actually modding the upper part of the case so that I can paint it. The keys are fairly cheap ABS. The downside is that it is nearly impossible to find a set of key caps with the big enter key.


I own both the 6Gv2 and the Corsair K60. I wonder how the Rosewill I linked above compares


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> I own both the 6Gv2 and the Corsair K60. I wonder how the Rosewill I linked above compares


The only issue that I've heard of surrounding the Rosewill is that the USB cable often shorts out on them.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> The only issue that I've heard of surrounding the Rosewill is that the USB cable often shorts out on them.


Which USB mini cable do you use? The USB mini to PS2, or USB mini to USB ?


----------



## dman811

He's saying that he's heard of those issues, not that he has experienced them himself. He doesn't own the keyboard in question.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> I own both the 6Gv2 and the Corsair K60. I wonder how the Rosewill I linked above compares


I haven't owned or used either so I have no idea, sorry. I did have the mentioned issue with the USB->PS/2 cord with one of my boards.


----------



## dman811

Nevermind.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> false
> I haven't owned or used either so I have no idea, sorry. I did have the mentioned issue with the USB->PS/2 cord with one of my boards.


Interesting. Thanks again for the reply!


----------



## Drackeo

*Location:* USA
*Price:* Around $100
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, RGB or Blue
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL/Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games/ Programming
*USB/ PS2:* No Opinion
*KRO:* (Not sure what this is)
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US, ANSI
**Noise level (high/low):* No opinion
**Tactility (yes/ no):* No opinion
**Stiffness (high/ low):* No option


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Interesting. Thanks again for the reply!


Happy to help







.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I have been looking for a white Mech Keyboard for a while now as I would love to get away from the K50 I have right now in black with around 30 keys for programming things I will never use. Just a keyboard with numberpad

I've found Miraculously This CM storm white ed (From AUS) and was looking for some feedback.



I need a white one bad. The Rosewill white ed are made, yet never available.

I have this K50 Now



THe Cautious One


----------



## missalaire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I have been looking for a white Mech Keyboard for a while now as I would love to get away from the K50 I have right now in black with around 30 keys for programming things I will never use. Just a keyboard with numberpad
> 
> I've found Miraculously This CM storm white ed (From AUS) and was looking for some feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> I need a white one bad. The Rosewill white ed are made, yet never available.
> 
> I have this K50 Now
> 
> 
> 
> THe Cautious One


For the price you'll end up paying to source that CM Quickfire TK with the white body from Australia, you could get a white Ducky Shine 4 here from mechanicalkeyboards.com.

For example:
http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1201


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missalaire*
> 
> For the price you'll end up paying to source that CM Quickfire TK with the white body from Australia, you could get a white Ducky Shine 4 here from mechanicalkeyboards.com.
> 
> For example:
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1201


Actually they are on Ebay for 110 USD with free shipping. That ducky is 150$

TCO.

I like the Ducky though


----------



## missalaire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Actually they are on Ebay for 110 USD with free shipping. That ducky is 150$
> 
> TCO.
> 
> I like the Ducky though


Really? Because shipping is showing up as approx $47 AU when I look at it: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CoolerMaster-CM-Storm-Quickfire-TK-White-Ed-Mechanical-Gaming-Keyboard-MX-Brown-/301588891364?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item46381946e4

Unless you and I are looking at completely different ebay auctions. AUS to US shipping isn't cheap so I'd be really surprised if they'd offer free shipping overseas.

Btw the Ducky will be easier to source replacement key caps for if you ever need it since it has standard sizing vs the Quickfire TK that uses a non-standard sizing bottom row.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missalaire*
> 
> Really? Because shipping is showing up as approx $47 AU when I look at it: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CoolerMaster-CM-Storm-Quickfire-TK-White-Ed-Mechanical-Gaming-Keyboard-MX-Brown-/301588891364?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item46381946e4
> 
> Unless you and I are looking at completely different ebay auctions. AUS to US shipping isn't cheap so I'd be really surprised if they'd offer free shipping overseas.
> 
> Btw the Ducky will be easier to source replacement key caps for if you ever need it since it has standard sizing vs the Quickfire TK that uses a non-standard sizing bottom row.


Oh Goodness. No You are correct! + Rep for seeing that. I failed to notice the shipping. I had looked at so many. Nice Call then on your first post!

TCO


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Germany or UK
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
> *Price:*5-150 €
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*yes, please. I prefer white.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*Games, typing, 3D modeling
> *USB/ PS2:* not sure
> *KRO:* huh?
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):*no
> *Media keys (yes/ no):*volume up/down would be nice but not necessary
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*English would be perfect, German would work, American wouldn't.
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):*don't mind noise
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*not sure
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*low, I guess
> Thank you kindly!


Anyone?


----------



## Paradigm84

Cooler Master QuickFire Rapid-I


----------



## Toonshorty

*Location:* UK
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: *Ducky Legend
*Price:* £100 (+/- £20)
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No (would be a nice to have)
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Programming/Typing
*USB/ PS2: *Either
*KRO:* Not Applicable
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Not required
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): *UK
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blue or brown.


----------



## Simmons572

Just picked up a Corsair K95 (brown) on Monday. I am very happy with the board right now. The software is kinda complicated, but I am enjoying it so far. I made my own custom lighting theme after a couple hours of tinkering. Nothing too complicated but I am happy with it.









(Not sure if this post is out of place, please notify me if it should be moved elsewhere.)


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Cooler Master QuickFire Rapid-I


Thanks a lot, man.


----------



## Amnise

I'd like to get a durable, well-built, long-term keyboard. Macro, media, and backlight are nice to have, in that order. Is gaming on browns going to be a tiring / bad experience? If no, I think I'd lean toward them but I don't have real-world experience with mechanical keyboards.

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* No
*Price:* Pick the best keyboard for my other requirements, $125, if I had to put a number
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* ideally, but not a deal-breaker. White or Purple > Orange > Blue > Red
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* 80% programming / typing, 20% games. Games are action/RPG
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* 6 / standard
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* ideally, yes
*Media keys (yes/ no):* ideally, yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* is there a medium?
Thanks!


----------



## BirdofPrey

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* nothing specific. Looking for a floating key design
*Price:* (depending on features, prefer <$200
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* optional, purple/blue preferred if lit
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Prefer full sized, may accept TKL if a functional numpad setup is available on a function layer or alternatively Model F style (has numpad but no separate cursor control keys)
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Mainly typing, some games. Enough data entry that numpad is useful.
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:*unsure
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* beneficial but not necessary
*Media keys (yes/ no):* not needed
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blue or Green
I'm trying to find one of those floating keys style keyboards where the plate is the top of the chassis, but am having a bit of trouble tracking some down. I saw the E-Element RGB Keyboard which uses Outemu switches and the Noppoo Lolita Spyder Rainbow LED Keyboard with Kailh switches, but I know nothing of the quality of those brands of keyboard or switches. I do enough data entry that having a numpad is highly beneficial, so I will only accept a TKL keyboard if a numpad is available as a function layer and can be locked to stay on so long as I need it. I also heavily utilize the cursor control keys, but that block can be omitted provided the numpad remains (as it duplicates those functions).

Something reasonably easy to crack open and modify would also be great, I'd much prefer tactile rather than clicky switches for my WASD and arrow blocks (blues suck at double tapping)


----------



## dman811

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* 
*Price:* $100-$150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No/White
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, typing, data entry
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO: *6+, 10+ would be wonderful
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary, no more than one row if yes
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes, function layer is acceptable
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blue/Green if I can add o-rings to dampen sound, otherwise clear

**Noise level (high/low):* High, if I can add o-rings and will dampen sound
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* High


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
> *Price:* $100-$150
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No/White
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, typing, data entry
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO: *6+, 10+ would be wonderful
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary, no more than one row if yes
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes, function layer is acceptable
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blue/Green if I can add o-rings to dampen sound, otherwise clear
> 
> **Noise level (high/low):* High, if I can add o-rings and will dampen sound
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* High


Coolermaster quickfire XT, one of the best bang for the buck full size keyboard. No frills gamer-bro looks, and no unnecessary features, all wrapped up in a solid construction


----------



## dman811

That's what I've been thinking.


----------



## augustusSW

Location: United States
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Corsair Vengeance K70 MX Brown
Price: any price
Backlighting does not matter to me at all
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):Full but TKL is okay too if everything else is great
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):Games, typing
USB/ PS2: don't care, although PS2 probably won't fail as much as USB
KRO: don't know what this is
Macro keys (yes/ no): preferably yes but if everything else is good then its not a deal breaker
Media keys (yes/ no): volume would be nice, the rest is just a bonus
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): im guessing MX brown but not sure
*Noise level (high/low):don't mind noise
*Tactility (yes/ no): yes i want tactility, i hate not being able to feel it when i press keys
*Stiffness (high/ low): not so sure what you mean by this


----------



## Trojita

Hey guys, my Ducky Shine 2 Tenkeyless with Cherry Brown Switches is dying, so I'm looking for a new keyboard


*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Shine 3, Ducky Shine 4, Topre Type Heaven
*Price:* $100-200
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, it would be cool to have but not neccessary if the keyboard itself is amazing. For color I would prefer anything Green to Red in the color spectrum.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL preferred but Full Size can be fine too. Not sure I would be good with a 60% since I'm a lefty.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and Typing
*USB/ PS2:* Doesn't matter. I have both
*KRO:* Would be good to have
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not really needed
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Not really needed
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I liked the Browns on the Ducky Shine 2. I'm also open to the Topre's or Hybrid Switches. Cherry Brown's are the only switches I've tried.

**Noise level (high/low):* Mid to low if possible
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* I'm not really sure


----------



## OGkrook

been searching....

Price:$100-$200
Backlighting: yes colour? Purple
Size: TKL
Use: games programming typing
USB/ PS2:usb
KRO: either
Macro keys: either
Media keys: either
Layout :US
Switch type: pref cherry mx brown but any will do
Noise: level :low
Tactility: yes
Stiffness: no


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

Guys, help and your advice needed in that thread. I'm looking wireless keyboard, not for HTPC only but universal, so that I could lean back from my PC and still be able to chat with smbdy, type an URL adress in browser, play/pause music or youtube stream, Vol+/Vol- and still have mouse cursor from keyboard not from separate wireless mouse which I of course have (Master MX)
Please answer in that thread to keep this clean from offtop


----------



## Lynchie

*Location:* Australia
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* not much local, happy to pay shipping fees
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* not really, but i dont want a hhkb
*Price:* no price limit
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* not fussed but would be nice (white or light blue)
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* 60% or 65%
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* games and procrastination
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* NKRO preferable
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
*Media keys (yes/ no):*no
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Topre or Cherry black


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *augustusSW*
> 
> 
> Location: United States
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Corsair Vengeance K70 MX Brown
> Price: any price
> Backlighting does not matter to me at all
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):Full but TKL is okay too if everything else is great
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):Games, typing
> USB/ PS2: don't care, although PS2 probably won't fail as much as USB
> KRO: don't know what this is
> Macro keys (yes/ no): preferably yes but if everything else is good then its not a deal breaker
> Media keys (yes/ no): volume would be nice, the rest is just a bonus
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): im guessing MX brown but not sure
> *Noise level (high/low):don't mind noise
> *Tactility (yes/ no): yes i want tactility, i hate not being able to feel it when i press keys
> *Stiffness (high/ low): not so sure what you mean by this


KUL ES-87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trojita*
> 
> Hey guys, my Ducky Shine 2 Tenkeyless with Cherry Brown Switches is dying, so I'm looking for a new keyboard
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Shine 3, Ducky Shine 4, Topre Type Heaven
> *Price:* $100-200
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, it would be cool to have but not neccessary if the keyboard itself is amazing. For color I would prefer anything Green to Red in the color spectrum.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL preferred but Full Size can be fine too. Not sure I would be good with a 60% since I'm a lefty.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and Typing
> *USB/ PS2:* Doesn't matter. I have both
> *KRO:* Would be good to have
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not really needed
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Not really needed
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I liked the Browns on the Ducky Shine 2. I'm also open to the Topre's or Hybrid Switches. Cherry Brown's are the only switches I've tried.
> 
> **Noise level (high/low):* Mid to low if possible
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes.
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* I'm not really sure


Ducky Shine 5 when it releases.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGkrook*
> 
> been searching....
> 
> Price:$100-$200
> Backlighting: yes colour? Purple
> Size: TKL
> Use: games programming typing
> USB/ PS2:usb
> KRO: either
> Macro keys: either
> Media keys: either
> Layout :US
> Switch type: pref cherry mx brown but any will do
> Noise: level :low
> Tactility: yes
> Stiffness: no


Ducky Shine 5 when it releases.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynchie*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Australia
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* not much local, happy to pay shipping fees
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* not really, but i dont want a hhkb
> *Price:* no price limit
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* not fussed but would be nice (white or light blue)
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* 60% or 65%
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* games and procrastination
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* NKRO preferable
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
> *Media keys (yes/ no):*no
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Topre or Cherry black


If price is no object, you could try importing a Realforce 87u from the US.


----------



## Lynchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If price is no object, you could try importing a Realforce 87u from the US.


Could be an idea, ends up being like 270USD. Although im looking for somethig smaller than a TKL either 60% or 60% + arrow keys (dont need the function keys)

All ive found so far is the leopold fc660 which could be hard to get replacement keycaps for? or just something like the poker ii or a kbt pure.
But i have been poking my head around Gon's website and considering building a 60% myself and putting it in a tex case.


----------



## rnato

*Location:* Australia
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://www.mechkb.com/
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Thinking about getting the Filco Majestouch 2 TKL
*Price:* $1-$200AUD.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Would prefer no backlighting.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming.
*USB/ PS2:* PS2.
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Whatever the Filco above has is fine.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Leaning towards Cherry Red.
**Noise level (high/low):* Medium to low.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* See below.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* See below.
RE Tactility and Stiffness: I am perfectly happy with my current KeyTronic KT800P2 keyboard (because I don't know any better I'm sure), but I really need a TKL. So if it came down to it I'd be happy going with whatever feel is closest to my KeyTronic, but I'd also be happy with something I might find better too.

I feel like Cherry Black would be even harder to press than my KeyTronic, though? I don't want to get finger fatigue (I don't on my KT) - which is why I was thinking Cherry Red. If Black is lighter/the same than my KeyTronic I don't mind trying a Leopold FC500R with Black because it is cheaper... ($89 vs $190).

As far as the keyboard itself, the Filco I've been leaning towards has the exact kind of style I want (straight-forward regular looking keyboard), but I was really mainly curious if there are any problems with it.

I have pretty severe (real) OCD and I read something about the keys becoming shiny or something. I don't care so much if it is purely a visual change, but is this something I am going to feel on my fingers? Is the texture/feel of the key going to change or something? Is the lettering going to come off on my fingers? I'll not handle it very well if any of the above happens and I'll have to buy another keyboard immediately. But if the same thing has happened with my KT, I haven't noticed... so I wouldn't have any issues if it's just the same. Embarrassing but that's my problem







I also heard of a 'ping' sound issue that could potentially be annoying but can't seem to find much about it.

I just want a TKL that is standard design, will last me a long time without any major maintenance/changes and has no weird issues that my OCD will notice, and feel similar or better to my current regular old keyboard.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Joshhat

[*] *Location:*Victoria, Australia
[*] *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*eBay.com.au, PcCaseGear.com
[*] *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Razer Blackwidow Tournament 2013
[*] *Price:* $80 - $120
[*] *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Meh. Don't mind either way
[*] *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
[*] *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, Typing and programming. However, I don't use a numpad.
[*] *USB/ PS2:* USB
[*] *KRO:* No clue.
[*] *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Would like, but not needed.
[*] *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
[*] *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
[*] *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Below
[*] **Noise level (high/low):* Does not matter.
[*] **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
[*] **Stiffness (high/ low):* Middle?

I've never owned a mechanical keyboard, so not really sure on what type of switches.. Thank you!


----------



## darthjoe229

[*] Location: New Hampshire, United States
[*] Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Something with neat features - I'm losing my G510 screen.
[*] Price: Less than $200
[*] Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, RGB preferred but solid red is okay
[*] Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
[*] Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and typing
[*] USB/ PS2: USB
[*] KRO: No clue.
[*] Macro keys (yes/ no): A few are nice
[*] Media keys (yes/ no): Yes
[*] Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
[*] Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): MX Blue
[*] *Noise level (high/low): High
[*] *Tactility (yes/ no): *shrug*
[*] *Stiffness (high/ low): *shrug*

I want it to sound like a typewriter when I'm writing my next essay, but cool features are up my alley. I was looking at the STRIKE 7 for the screen, but it's really poorly supported, so no bueno. I do like the aesthetic, though. I've also seen some keyboards that will change the LED color depending on what's happening in certain games, and that would also be a cool thing. I like nifty gadgets.


----------



## studmark

Any one hear anything good about Fujitsu keyboards

I was thinking about getting this.

The only thing I am able to find out about this keyboard is the data sheet.
The other keyboards they offer come with a two year warranty. But cost to much.
Thank you.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00X5LP2L8/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Atavax

Are there any compact keyboards with topre switches and are either ps2 by default or work when using a usb to ps2 adapter? Preferably with dye sublimated pbt keys.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rnato*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Australia
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://www.mechkb.com/
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Thinking about getting the Filco Majestouch 2 TKL
> *Price:* $1-$200AUD.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Would prefer no backlighting.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming.
> *USB/ PS2:* PS2.
> *KRO:*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Whatever the Filco above has is fine.
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Leaning towards Cherry Red.
> **Noise level (high/low):* Medium to low.
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* See below.
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* See below.
> RE Tactility and Stiffness: I am perfectly happy with my current KeyTronic KT800P2 keyboard (because I don't know any better I'm sure), but I really need a TKL. So if it came down to it I'd be happy going with whatever feel is closest to my KeyTronic, but I'd also be happy with something I might find better too.
> 
> I feel like Cherry Black would be even harder to press than my KeyTronic, though? I don't want to get finger fatigue (I don't on my KT) - which is why I was thinking Cherry Red. If Black is lighter/the same than my KeyTronic I don't mind trying a Leopold FC500R with Black because it is cheaper... ($89 vs $190).
> 
> As far as the keyboard itself, the Filco I've been leaning towards has the exact kind of style I want (straight-forward regular looking keyboard), but I was really mainly curious if there are any problems with it.
> 
> I have pretty severe (real) OCD and I read something about the keys becoming shiny or something. I don't care so much if it is purely a visual change, but is this something I am going to feel on my fingers? Is the texture/feel of the key going to change or something? Is the lettering going to come off on my fingers? I'll not handle it very well if any of the above happens and I'll have to buy another keyboard immediately. But if the same thing has happened with my KT, I haven't noticed... so I wouldn't have any issues if it's just the same. Embarrassing but that's my problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also heard of a 'ping' sound issue that could potentially be annoying but can't seem to find much about it.
> 
> I just want a TKL that is standard design, will last me a long time without any major maintenance/changes and has no weird issues that my OCD will notice, and feel similar or better to my current regular old keyboard.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


Most mechanical keyboards come with ABS keycaps, which will wear down significantly faster than aftermarket PBT keycaps. Therefore I'd recommend getting a WASD V2 Barebones, Filco Majestouch-2 or a KUL ES-87 and buying some aftermarket PBT keycaps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshhat*
> 
> [*] *Location:*Victoria, Australia
> [*] *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*eBay.com.au, PcCaseGear.com
> [*] *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Razer Blackwidow Tournament 2013
> [*] *Price:* $80 - $120
> [*] *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Meh. Don't mind either way
> [*] *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
> [*] *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, Typing and programming. However, I don't use a numpad.
> [*] *USB/ PS2:* USB
> [*] *KRO:* No clue.
> [*] *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Would like, but not needed.
> [*] *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
> [*] *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> [*] *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Below
> [*] **Noise level (high/low):* Does not matter.
> [*] **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> [*] **Stiffness (high/ low):* Middle?
> 
> I've never owned a mechanical keyboard, so not really sure on what type of switches.. Thank you!


I'd recommend a Cooler Master QuickFire TK with MX Browns. Although it has a numpad, it is merged with the arrow cluster and home cluster to give it a TKL-sized footprint.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*
> 
> [*] Location: New Hampshire, United States
> [*] Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Something with neat features - I'm losing my G510 screen.
> [*] Price: Less than $200
> [*] Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, RGB preferred but solid red is okay
> [*] Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
> [*] Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and typing
> [*] USB/ PS2: USB
> [*] KRO: No clue.
> [*] Macro keys (yes/ no): A few are nice
> [*] Media keys (yes/ no): Yes
> [*] Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> [*] Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): MX Blue
> [*] *Noise level (high/low): High
> [*] *Tactility (yes/ no): *shrug*
> [*] *Stiffness (high/ low): *shrug*
> 
> I want it to sound like a typewriter when I'm writing my next essay, but cool features are up my alley. I was looking at the STRIKE 7 for the screen, but it's really poorly supported, so no bueno. I do like the aesthetic, though. I've also seen some keyboards that will change the LED color depending on what's happening in certain games, and that would also be a cool thing. I like nifty gadgets.


I'd personally wait for the Ducky Shine 5.


----------



## dman811

What keycaps does the WASD CODE have? I ordered on on Massdrop yesterday.


----------



## Jixr

el cheapo keycaps, like every other stock backlit keyboard.

throw them out asap


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> What keycaps does the WASD CODE have? I ordered on on Massdrop yesterday.


The usual backlight-compatible ABS, as Jixr said.


----------



## dman811

Alright, thanks.


----------



## Sky-way

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Logitech g910 and Corsair K70
*Price:* $150 and under
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* As long as it has a numpad, I don't care
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* 70% gaming, 30% typing (forums, emails, etc., nothing serious)
*USB/ PS2:* usb
*KRO:* not necessary, but I wouldn't be opposed to it either
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* yes
*Media keys (yes/ no):* yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* us
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* yes, but not a strict requirement
**Stiffness (high/ low):* not sure
The two options I've chosen are the g910 and K70. I have never owned a mechanical keyboard so I really have nothing to compare it to (I use rubber domes, not by choice, that's just all that was available to me at the time). I don't want something that will wake my girlfriend or son while I game, it has to be on the quiet side.

Thanks in advance for any help! It's much appreciated!


----------



## TheBloodEagle

ignore

Just read the info I needed.


----------



## rnato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Most mechanical keyboards come with ABS keycaps, which will wear down significantly faster than aftermarket PBT keycaps. Therefore I'd recommend getting a WASD V2 Barebones, Filco Majestouch-2 or a KUL ES-87 and buying some aftermarket PBT keycaps.


Filco ordered! The other two are hard to find locally and I like the design of the Filco anyway. Appreciate the advice! Off to research and find a PBT keycap set...


----------



## Radmanhs

Location: US
Any keyboards you currently have in mind:N/A
Price:n/a
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): writing
USB/ PS2: usb
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):Cherry MX Red


----------



## Amnise

*Location:* US
*Price:* ~$100-125, but I can go a bit higher if its a high quality keyboard
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* no, but white if I had to pick a color
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* programming, games
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* standard
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* nice, but not required
*Media keys (yes/ no):* nice, but not required
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I think I want reds, but see below
**Noise level (high/low):* low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* ideally no, but no strong preference
**Stiffness (high/ low):* low
A standard key size would be nice so I can customize in the future (or, you can suggest a keyboard with a good frame and cheap keys, then I buy new keys). I'd rather not pay extra for a brand name. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Jixr

pretty much all stock keycaps are throwaway keys, but I'd highly suggest the CoolerMaster XT, its cheap, highly moddable, and one of the best bang-for-the-buck full size boards without all the gamer-bro looks.

Though finding one may be a bit difficult.

If you cant find it, a filco would be the next best thing, though at a little higher cost ( but with slightly better build quality )


----------



## Paradigm84

You could also consider the WASD V2 Barebones, it comes without keycaps and at a lower price than the normal keyboard, so you can just get whatever aftermarket set you want right from the start.

Link: http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/mechanical-keyboard/wasd-v2-104-key-barebones-mechanical-keyboard.html


----------



## Tacoboy

Looking for a brighter keyboard.
I'm currently using a Logitech G110 keyboard, do not having any real problems with it, but would really like something with brighter keys.
My 51 year old eyes are out of warranty, so I'm stuck with them the way they are.


----------



## HackHeaven

Location: us
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Cooler Master Storm Devastator
Price: kinda sure its $100 or less
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): yes as i game at night and cant see keys most of the time even with my desk light on
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): everything
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: no idea what this is
Macro keys (yes/ no): dont really want macro keys but ill take whatever
Media keys (yes/ no): most likely
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): most likely reds but ive never used any so
*Noise level (high/low): no idea
*Tactility (yes/ no): dont know what this is
*Stiffness (high/ low): no idea

I had/have a logitech G19 for 5 years till a bit ago when my cat riped it so using a gateway keyboard and the keys are so bad my space bar only works like 20% of the time unless i go back and check everything
Only reason i have the storm in mind was because its only $33? has lights and comes with a matching mouse (and i need a new one just not as bad as a keyboard)
The other board i had in mind was one of the logitech k70 or whatever it is but it may be to much for me


----------



## lombardsoup

*Location:* US
*Price:* $100-$300
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TLK
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Preferred
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
*Media keys (yes/ no):* no
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* The more force required to press it, the better. Super blacks, etc.
**Noise level (high/low):* *shrug*
**Tactility (yes/ no):* *shrug*
**Stiffness (high/ low):* *shrug*
Need something that can stand up to _heavy_ abuse.


----------



## Jixr

novatouch may be something for you. Otherwise, without doing a custom build yourself, blacks will be about as heavy as you're going to get.


----------



## B-rock

*Location:* US
*Price:* $200
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Doesn't Matter
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL Preferred - Open to Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming
*USB/ PS2:* Either
*KRO:* Any
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No Pref
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No Pref
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Browns open to other suggestions, I usually bottom out keys
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Not Sure

I'm looking for something that has amazing quality, the 2 mechs I've gotten (KBT Race 2 and some no-name) have let me down and the keys are double+ tapping and it is beyond annoying. This will be my last attempt for a quality mech.

Quality suggestion will be recognized accordingly

Edit: Strongly prefer that it looks at least somewhat professional


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Price:* $200
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Doesn't Matter
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL Preferred - Open to Full
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming
> *USB/ PS2:* Either
> *KRO:* Any
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No Pref
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No Pref
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Browns open to other suggestions, I usually bottom out keys
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Not Sure
> I'm looking for something that has amazing quality, the 2 mechs I've gotten (KBT Race 2 and some no-name) have let me down and the keys are double+ tapping and it is beyond annoying. This will be my last attempt for a quality mech.
> 
> Quality suggestion will be recognized accordingly
> 
> Edit: Strongly prefer that it looks at least somewhat professional


KUL ES-87 or Cooler Master Novatouch.


----------



## alien9113

*Location:* Singapore
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Depends on what's recommended? I'm OK with Amazon or I could search for a local store myself.








*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Nope
*Price:* $100 - $200
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing, office work
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* N.A
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* N.A
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Optional
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* I'm looking along the lines of the blue cherry MX, as I own one blue cherry MX switch keyboard and it's real easy on the fingers...
In summary, a quiet, full sized mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Jixr

a filco with browns, done and done.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

*Location:* Illinois, US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Vortex Poker / PBT Pure / Happy Hacker
*Price:* Any
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* White or None
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* 60% \ TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Any
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry MX Brown / Other Silent Tactile
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Less than MX Black
The Vortex Pok3r and Happy Hacker form factor is what I am looking for. Is that what constitutes 60%? I have a CM Storm with MX Blues and a Numpad currently. I am looking for a smaller and quieter alternative, with a roughly similar keystroke. I like knowing when I hit the actuation point, so tactile is a plus. Cherry MX Browns felt good, but I'm not married to them. Browns with O-rings, perhaps? Happy Hacker is a huge price premium, and I'd like to try one before I spend that much on the educated guess that it is what's right for me. I'm willing to pay that premium if it is what is best. Other input is (obviously) welcome.









-edit-

I am also willing to make this a project where I get a PCB / switches / LEDs / keycaps and assemble myself.


----------



## boredgunner

How about the Vortex Pok3R with Clears? Popular, 60%, aluminum case, PBT keycaps, good price.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vortex-poker-iii-compact-keyboard

Add o-rings if need be.


----------



## Jixr

best is subjective, and browns will be your best bet for a quiet tacticle mx switch ( though topre's are quietish as well )

You won't get a compeltely silent mechanical board, and o-rings only help the downstroke noise, not the upstroke ( the internal stem hitting the top of the housing )
Press a switch down and release, that noise it makes will still be there with o-rings.

Topre isn't as plasticy sounding, but still has a little rubbery pop to it.


----------



## aetherh4cker

*Location:* USA
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Filco Ninja Majestouch-2
*Price:* <$400
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Everything. 50% games. 50% typing. 50% programming. 50% clicker heroes. I do it all.
*USB/ PS2:* USB... just because PS2 ports are being removed on motherboards these days.
*KRO:* 6 is fine I guess.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Probably not to keep things clean.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* I'd be fine with or without these.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US... I guess? Quick 30 second google search didn't make the difference obvious.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Probably Cherry MX Brown.
To quote the Ducky Shine 3 section of the Recommended Keyboards:
Pros: Build quality, great backlighting

Makes me... clueless. My Ducky Shine 3 performs great at typing. Not so great at the "shine" part. After about 1.5 years I have ~20 keys that don't light up anymore.

I'm looking for a keyboard that will last decades. I imagine that any backlit keyboard is going to suffer from burned LED's much before a decade.

So I'm looking for something with amazing build quality. I've seen posts elsewhere about people seemingly "making: custom keyboards. They would buy milled aluminum keyboard housing... and custom keycaps... would this be a good option to get what I want? How do I go about doing this?

Also considering the Filco Ninja Majestouch-2. The only real con I can see is that I'd prefer it have a removable cable like my Shine.

I suppose I could just wait a couple more years for my Shine to become a normal non-backlit keyboard....


----------



## Natskyge

*Location:* Denmark (EU)
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* overclockers.co.uk and komplett.dk
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* i have been looking at the novatouch
*Price:* no limit realy but if i can get cheaper at relativly same quality i wont say no
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* dont Care to much about it but i wont mind red/rgb back light
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* gaming and study stuff
*USB/ PS2:* USB unless PS2 has a big advantage
*KRO:* 10 or over
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
*Media keys (yes/ no):* dont Care to much but would be better
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Nordic
**Noise level (high/low):* i prefer low but i dont mind to much
**Tactility (yes/ no):* i just want to tell when it registers
**Stiffness (high/ low):* low
Also since i like colour coding the allowed colors is: black/anarchite/maybe some red.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Natskyge:

Depending on how much feedback you want to tell you it registered, your best bet (for low noise) is either the Brown or Red switch. The brown will have a bit of a tactile bump when the key registers. The Novatouch looks like a good option. You can also look at the older Quickfire TK series which is a bit cheaper. Those are available on overclockers.co.uk for 80 GBP, in no backlight or white backlight, from what I see.


----------



## Natskyge

Thanks for the help mate, i will get a cm Brown switch, since i have been using reds for a year and i dont like em they feel 'empty'.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Then the Browns are your best bet, for an easy-to-find switch. The Blues are pretty loud, with a slightly stronger tactile bump. Maybe the tactile part just FEELS stronger because you HEAR it at the same time, though... I have a Blue Keyboard now, and it can get obnoxious (especially late at night, or when you have your mic on). I am looking at either a Brown or Clear for my next one, but the Clears are hard to find, and thus more expensive, generally.


----------



## chartiet

*Location:* USA
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM Storm, Ducky Shine 3, Corsair Vengeance?
*Price:* <$100, if possible.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No, or option to turn off.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size, if possible.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and normal daily use.
*USB/ PS2:* Either or.
*KRO:* Vaguely understand. Dont care.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Dont care, prefer no.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Dont care, prefer no.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US. Prefer full size and number pad.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I think Cherry Red or maybe Black.
**Noise level (high/low):* Low.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* No.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Comparable to regular keyboards. Like the older linears.
Probably want a Cherry Red, Black might be to stiff. Somewhat price limited. Doesn't need to be flashy but would like it to hold up (not cheap). Prefer wrist support or similar as well. Thanks


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> 
> *Location:* USA
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM Storm, Ducky Shine 3, Corsair Vengeance?
> *Price:* <$100, if possible.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No, or option to turn off.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size, if possible.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and normal daily use.
> *USB/ PS2:* Either or.
> *KRO:* Vaguely understand. Dont care.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Dont care, prefer no.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Dont care, prefer no.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US. Prefer full size and number pad.
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I think Cherry Red or maybe Black.
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low.
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* No.
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Comparable to regular keyboards. Like the older linears.
> Probably want a Cherry Red, Black might be to stiff. Somewhat price limited. Doesn't need to be flashy but would like it to hold up (not cheap). Prefer wrist support or similar as well. Thanks


CM Storm QuickFire XT.


----------



## chartiet

Most I find are Blue or Brown, the Reds are all out of stock or are QuickFire Rapid's...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Most I find are Blue or Brown, the Reds are all out of stock or are QuickFire Rapid's...


A Ducky then?


----------



## chartiet

Ducky Shine 3? Very expensive.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Ducky Shine 3? Very expensive.


The Zero is a lot cheaper and I've only heard good things.


----------



## chartiet

Cool. Links to buy? And other suggestions appreciated


----------



## Natskyge

So i have been searching the whole of Danish etailers for a Brown switch TKL but no one makes Brown switch TKL keyboards with a Nordic layout so if anyone knows a Brown switch TKL with a Nordic layout and where to buy it please leave a link. Also preferably no backlight since that is unecesary and raises the price.

Also the novatouch is realy expensive is it realy worth it?


----------



## Shai

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* steelseries 6gv2, razerblack widow, but idk this is best choice or not.
*Price:* <110$
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* dont care
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* games
*USB/ PS2:* ps2, for kro
*KRO:* 4-5, but not important,
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
*Media keys (yes/ no):* no
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* no
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* cherry black
**Noise level (high/low):* low, if it's possible with cherry black
**Tactility (yes/ no):* idk
**Stiffness (high/ low):* idk


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shai*
> 
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* steelseries 6gv2, razerblack widow, but idk this is best choice or not.
> *Price:* <110$
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* dont care
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* games
> *USB/ PS2:* ps2, for kro
> *KRO:* 4-5, but not important,
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* no
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* no
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* cherry black
> **Noise level (high/low):* low, if it's possible with cherry black
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* idk
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* idk


PS/2 for KRO but then you say KRO is not important? That doesn't change my recommendation though; if you can find it, get the CM Storm QuickFire XT with MX Blacks. It's USB and probably comes with a PS/2 adapter (my QuickFire Rapid did, which is a TKL version of it). Since you want MX Blacks that means "No" to Tactility and "High" for Stiffness by the way.


----------



## Shai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> PS/2 for KRO but then you say KRO is not important? That doesn't change my recommendation though; if you can find it, get the CM Storm QuickFire XT with MX Blacks. It's USB and probably comes with a PS/2 adapter (my QuickFire Rapid did, which is a TKL version of it). Since you want MX Blacks that means "No" to Tactility and "High" for Stiffness by the way.


i don't find with cherry black CM Storm QuickFire XT, only blue, red, brown and green.
cherry black and red no difference?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shai*
> 
> i don't find with cherry black CM Storm QuickFire XT, only blue, red, brown and green.
> cherry black and red no difference?


Red is less stiff.


----------



## Shai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Red is less stiff.


cm storm quickfire xt, an analogue of the keyboard has ?


----------



## vtecjunkie81

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Looking at the Thermaltake Poseidon with Browns or CODE with Clears
*Price:* Up to around $150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes (white, blue, red, or RGB)
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Mostly games, some typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* 3 or 4 max not including Shift, Alt, or Ctrl
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No preference
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Volume yes, otherwise no preference
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Currently trying to decide between Black, Brown, and Clear (see below)
**Noise level (high/low):* No real preference. Wife has blues so it doesn't really matter
**Tactility (yes/ no):* No real preference
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Stiff
So I got my wife a Poseidon with her new build with blues. It's the first mechanical I've used since elementary school with the old IBM systems. I like the feel of them and even the noise, but they feel way too light to me. I have heavy fingers and tend to mispress even on my membrane (MS Sidewinder) at times, so I'm looking for something that fairly heavy. I don't mash keys when typing or playing, I just need something that will resist moving from just resting my fingers on the keys.


----------



## dman811

MX browns are way lighten than blues, I'd recommend looking at greens or clears. My clear CODE should come in within the next week.


----------



## vtecjunkie81

Would the tactile bump on the browns offer some resistance to resting my fingers on the keys? I don't mind if they're light after the press is registered, I just need something that won't accidentally click before I intend it to. I've caused many a wipe in WoW that way lol.


----------



## dman811

Do the blues click too fast for you? Browns are literally a lighter blue switch without the click.


----------



## Passion

Thanks in advance for your help, guys.

*Location:* USA

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Vortex POK3R (Red Cherry), Ducky Shine 4 (Red Cherry), Deck Francium Pro (87) (Red Cherry)

*Price:* ~$150 or so
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes - any color, but red

*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL

*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* FPS Gaming, Typing

*USB/ PS2:* Not sure

*KRO:* I game, but am not sure what the appropriate standard.

*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Never needed, but would mess around with it, if I had it
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Not essential
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I am looking at Red Cherry MX, but am open to suggestions
**Noise level (high/low):* low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* can go either way
**Stiffness (high/ low):* low


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Passion*
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help, guys.
> 
> *Location:* USA
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Vortex POK3R (Red Cherry), Ducky Shine 4 (Red Cherry), Deck Francium Pro (87) (Red Cherry)
> 
> *Price:* ~$150 or so
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes - any color, but red
> 
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
> 
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* FPS Gaming, Typing
> 
> *USB/ PS2:* Not sure
> 
> *KRO:* I game, but am not sure what the appropriate standard.
> 
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Never needed, but would mess around with it, if I had it
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Not essential
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I am looking at Red Cherry MX, but am open to suggestions
> **Noise level (high/low):* low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* can go either way
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* low


Red switches sound right for you, or perhaps brown. The Shine 4 is not available in TKL. WASD Code with browns sounds like a good option.


----------



## Passion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Red switches sound right for you, or perhaps brown. The Shine 4 is not available in TKL. WASD Code with browns sounds like a good option.


Do you have an opinion on the other keyboards mentioned?

TKL is preferred, but not necessary.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Passion*
> 
> Do you have an opinion on the other keyboards mentioned?
> 
> TKL is preferred, but not necessary.


Every keyboard you mentioned is one I'd have no problem buying, except for the Deck because I really don't know anything about it.


----------



## globalek

*Location:*UK
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*corsair k70 RGB, cm quickfire rapid, ducky shine 3 tkl
*Price:*nothing crazy like 500. Lets say up to 200 pounds.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* tkl
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* games
*USB/ PS2:* usb
*KRO:* i don't know what's that
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
*Media keys (yes/ no):* volume control buttons would be nice to have but I can live without it
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* uk
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*brown or red

It must last year's so I will need excellent build quality. Easy customizable as I would like to change some key caps.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *globalek*
> 
> 
> *Location:*UK
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*corsair k70 RGB, cm quickfire rapid, ducky shine 3 tkl
> *Price:*nothing crazy like 500. Lets say up to 200 pounds.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* tkl
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* games
> *USB/ PS2:* usb
> *KRO:* i don't know what's that
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* volume control buttons would be nice to have but I can live without it
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* uk
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*brown or red
> 
> It must last year's so I will need excellent build quality. Easy customizable as I would like to change some key caps.


The QuickFire Rapid-I seems like a nice choice. I didn't know the Shine 3 TKL was still available, I think it has even more backlighting options than the Rapid-I.


----------



## Helkeno

*Location:* UK
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Nope








*Price:*Budget is not a problem
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes colour would be nice
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*A bit of everything but mainly gaming
*USB/ PS2:*USB
*KRO:*NKRO
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*Don't mind they are a bonus I guess but i'm not fussed either way
*Media keys (yes/ no):*Don't mind they are a bonus I guess but i'm not fussed either way
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):/B] UK Layout
*
*Switch type :*Cherry MX Black

Thanks In Advance!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helkeno*
> 
> 
> *Location:* UK
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price:*Budget is not a problem
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes colour would be nice
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*A bit of everything but mainly gaming
> *USB/ PS2:*USB
> *KRO:*NKRO
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):*Don't mind they are a bonus I guess but i'm not fussed either way
> *Media keys (yes/ no):*Don't mind they are a bonus I guess but i'm not fussed either way
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):/B] UK Layout
> *
> *Switch type :*Cherry MX Black
> 
> Thanks In Advance!


Ducky Shine 4 or wait for the Shine 5 which should be out soon.


----------



## Simmons572

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* -
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* -
*Price:* <$175
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes - Pink (or RGB)
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, Typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Not really sure
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary, but will take them if the price is good
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry MX Blue
**Noise level (high/low):* -
**Tactility (yes/ no):* -
**Stiffness (high/ low):* -
Hey everyone, I'm shopping for a keyboard for my girlfriend for Christmas. Her biggest demands are full size, cherry mx blue, and media buttons (specifically dedicated volume control). She has already told me what key caps she want on her keyboard, so now I just need to find the board.


----------



## AresTheGod

Location: Fr
If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: http://www.amazon.com/Happy-Hacking-Keyboard-Professional2-Black/dp/B000EXZ0VC/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1441926865&sr=1-2-fkmr0&keywords=keycaps+hhkb or http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00179734.html
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: HHKB (Happy Hacking Keybord) or Ducky Channel Shine 4
Price: -
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Don't realy care
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Don't realy care
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games, Typing
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: Not really sure
Macro keys (yes/ no): Not necessary, but will take them if the price is good
Media keys (yes/ no): Not necessary, but will take them if the price is good
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): Would prefer the ISO Fr but i would take the Ansi US if needed (for HHKB)
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Torpe or Cherry MX Red
*Noise level (high/low): -
*Tactility (yes/ no): -
*Stiffness (high/ low): -

Hey everybody, i'm searching for my first mecha Keybord (actually got Mac Keybord), but i don't realy know what i should take. The Shine 4 from Ducky seems good but the HHKB seems good too. I can't see someone that has the HHKB witch is not happy with it. But I'm french soo I'm using ISO Fr and i will need learn the Ansi Us.
Soo i don't know witch to choose, help me, Thnx


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm shopping for a keyboard for my girlfriend for Christmas. Her biggest demands are full size, cherry mx blue, and media buttons (specifically dedicated volume control). She has already told me what key caps she want on her keyboard, so now I just need to find the board.


I think the Corsair K70 RGB and K95 RGB have dedicated volume control (e.g., not integrated into F keys). If the K70 RGB does indeed have it then it's probably the only keyboard that fits your criteria.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AresTheGod*
> 
> Location: Fr
> If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: http://www.amazon.com/Happy-Hacking-Keyboard-Professional2-Black/dp/B000EXZ0VC/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1441926865&sr=1-2-fkmr0&keywords=keycaps+hhkb or http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00179734.html
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: HHKB (Happy Hacking Keybord) or Ducky Channel Shine 4
> Price: -
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Don't realy care
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Don't realy care
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games, Typing
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO: Not really sure
> Macro keys (yes/ no): Not necessary, but will take them if the price is good
> Media keys (yes/ no): Not necessary, but will take them if the price is good
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): Would prefer the ISO Fr but i would take the Ansi US if needed (for HHKB)
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Torpe or Cherry MX Red
> *Noise level (high/low): -
> *Tactility (yes/ no): -
> *Stiffness (high/ low): -
> 
> Hey everybody, i'm searching for my first mecha Keybord (actually got Mac Keybord), but i don't realy know what i should take. The Shine 4 from Ducky seems good but the HHKB seems good too. I can't see someone that has the HHKB witch is not happy with it. But I'm french soo I'm using ISO Fr and i will need learn the Ansi Us.
> Soo i don't know witch to choose, help me, Thnx


Either one of those should be fantastic. I do wonder if the Happy Hacking is worth the price though...


----------



## Yunoz

[*] *Location:* United Kingdom (UK)

[*] *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Not really i'm open to any suggestions

[*] *Price:* Price isn't an issue
[*] *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes it would be nice but isn't that important to me I just want a solid gaming keyboard

[*] *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size

[*] *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming (CSGO)

[*] *USB/ PS2:* USB

[*] *KRO:* *NKRO this is very important for me*

[*] *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not really bothered I guess it's a plus if the keyboard has it









[*] *Media keys (yes/ no):* Same as above ^

[*] *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK Layout

[*] *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown Switches

Thanks!!!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yunoz*
> 
> [*] *Location:* United Kingdom (UK)
> 
> [*] *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Not really i'm open to any suggestions
> 
> [*] *Price:* Price isn't an issue
> [*] *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes it would be nice but isn't that important to me I just want a solid gaming keyboard
> 
> [*] *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
> 
> [*] *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming (CSGO)
> 
> [*] *USB/ PS2:* USB
> 
> [*] *KRO:* *NKRO this is very important for me*
> 
> [*] *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not really bothered I guess it's a plus if the keyboard has it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [*] *Media keys (yes/ no):* Same as above ^
> 
> [*] *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK Layout
> 
> [*] *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown Switches
> 
> Thanks!!!


I probably sound like a broken record by now but I suggest the Ducky Shine 4 or wait for the upcoming Shine 5.


----------



## AresTheGod

Mhh you don't help me x)
But Where do you find keycaps for HHKB? Thnx


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think the Corsair K70 RGB and K95 RGB have dedicated volume control (e.g., not integrated into F keys). If the K70 RGB does indeed have it then it's probably the only keyboard that fits your criteria.


Thanks for the recommendation. It looks like Corsair is no longer offering the MX Blue RGBs in both the K70 and K95 model.. Do you know of any retailers that still sell this?

Otherwise, do you have any opinions on White LED Color Changers? And if you think these are a decent solution, do you have any recommendations for a bright White LED keyboard with the same requirements above? She would prefer volume buttons instead of a wheel, if at all possible.


----------



## MLJS54

Folks, quick question, I love the switches in the latest iteration of the BlackWidow keyboards, but honestly not a fan of the layout/key caps. Which Cherry switches most closely resemble the Green Razer switches? Blues, Browns?


----------



## dman811

I believe blues.


----------



## Jixr

blues, or kahil blues, its all the same really.


----------



## crafty615

*Location:* - US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* - never owned a mechabical, so not sure.
*Price:* - < $175
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* - yes, at least green
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* - full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* - all 3
*USB/ PS2:* - usb
*KRO:* - idk What that is
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* - yes
*Media keys (yes/ no):* - volume control
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* - US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* - not Known
**Noise level (high/low):* - i dont have roommate so dont care as long as its not like a jet engine.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* - not 100% sure what is meant by this.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* - low
Thanks, sorry for being so vague


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crafty615*
> 
> 
> *Location:* - US
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* - never owned a mechabical, so not sure.
> *Price:* - < $175
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* - yes, at least green
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* - full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* - all 3
> *USB/ PS2:* - usb
> *KRO:* - idk What that is
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* - yes
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* - volume control
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* - US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* - not Known
> **Noise level (high/low):* - i dont have roommate so dont care as long as its not like a jet engine.
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* - not 100% sure what is meant by this.
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* - low
> Thanks, sorry for being so vague


Tactility = there is feedback, like a bump, about half way down during a key press (or a bit higher than the half way mark for certain switches like MX Clears).

The Corsair K95 RGB is the only keyboard I know of close to your price range that supports green backlighting (to some degree) and has macro keys (in the form of dedicated keys at that).


----------



## crafty615

How is the razer blackwidow ultimate elite?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crafty615*
> 
> How is the razer blackwidow ultimate elite?


crap don't buy.


----------



## crafty615

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> crap don't buy.


Could you elaborate a bit? Like what is so bad about it?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. It looks like Corsair is no longer offering the MX Blue RGBs in both the K70 and K95 model.. Do you know of any retailers that still sell this?
> 
> Otherwise, do you have any opinions on White LED Color Changers? And if you think these are a decent solution, do you have any recommendations for a bright White LED keyboard with the same requirements above? She would prefer volume buttons instead of a wheel, if at all possible.


Sorry to be a nag, but did anybody have any opinions on this?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crafty615*
> 
> Could you elaborate a bit? Like what is so bad about it?


The build quality is likely nowhere near other keyboards in its price range. I know this was true for the one Razer mechanical keyboard I've tried.


----------



## exzacklyright

Looking for:

- TKL
- Backlit
- Cherry MX Brown/Red [Not sure yet!!!]

Any coming out soon? Best quality ones?

50/50 gaming and typing.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Looking for:
> 
> - TKL
> - Backlit
> - Cherry MX Brown/Red [Not sure yet!!!]
> 
> Any coming out soon? Best quality ones?
> 
> 50/50 gaming and typing.


Keyboards that fit this description have been around for ages. You should be satisfied with a *Code keyboard* or *Cooler Master QuickFire Rapid-I.*


----------



## Archea47

*Quiet* and *ergonomic* mechanical keyboard - does such a beast exist?

This is for gaming. Noise is the most important factor, as I game in our bedroom often while my fiance's asleep.

I don't need features apart from multi-key human input. I currently use a Microsoft "Wired Keyboard 200" - Woo!!









*Location:* USA
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Nope
*Price:* Preferably <$100 but flexible
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not desired
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* 6 is plenty
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Flexible
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Unknown
**Noise level (high/low):* Lowest
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Not sure
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Medium/Low?
Thanks team!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> *Quiet* and *ergonomic* mechanical keyboard - does such a beast exist?
> 
> This is for gaming. Noise is the most important factor, as I game in our bedroom often while my fiance's asleep.
> 
> I don't need features apart from multi-key human input. I currently use a Microsoft "Wired Keyboard 200" - Woo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location:* USA
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Nope
> *Price:* Preferably <$100 but flexible
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not desired
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* 6 is plenty
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Flexible
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Unknown
> **Noise level (high/low):* Lowest
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Not sure
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Medium/Low?
> Thanks team!


CM Storm QuickFire XT or Ducky Zero, either one with Cherry MX Red switches and you must order a pack of o-rings from mechanicalkeyboards or some place similar. This will make it very quiet. O-rings simply slide onto the inside of the keycap where it attaches to the mechanical switch, so you'll have to pull off each keycap and install an o-ring on each.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> CM Storm QuickFire XT or Ducky Zero, either one with Cherry MX Red switches and you must order a pack of o-rings from mechanicalkeyboards or some place similar. This will make it very quiet. O-rings simply slide onto the inside of the keycap where it attaches to the mechanical switch, so you'll have to pull off each keycap and install an o-ring on each.


Thank you boredgunner! +rep









EDIT: Arg, they're sold out @ mechanicalkeyboards and selling for ~230% of list on Amazon. Any other recommended sellers or boards?

I do need the 10-key


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Thank you boredgunner! +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Arg, they're sold out @ mechanicalkeyboards and selling for ~230% of list on Amazon. Any other recommended sellers or boards?
> 
> I do need the 10-key


Yeah I can't find MX Red versions in stock anywhere, for either keyboard. MX Brown is available, it also has low stiffness but makes more noise. I didn't check to see if MX Black is available, but that's as silent as MX Red only a little bit more stiff.


----------



## Bluemustang

*Location:* USA
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K95 or Logitech G710+ (open to suggestions on others as well)
*Price:* Under $200
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Don't care in the slightest
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing and Gaming (MMOs, FPS etc)
*USB/ PS2:* USB?
*KRO:* 10 should suffice
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes (volume and mute at least)
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown
**Noise level (high/low):* Doesn't matter
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low-Medium
This is my first time using a mechanical keyboard and I had settled myself on the K95 but then I saw the G710+ and it had me thinking. The G710+ has the macro keys and volume/mute that i require and at nearly half the price of the K95 making it pretty enticing.

I guess my main question/thought when looking at close up side by side pictures is that the G710+ appears to have keys far closer together (or at least wide bases) which makes me think the keys could stick up against each other or the edge of the keyboard (my current KB does stick like this which is pretty bothersome). And the K95 keys look spread out a bit more which should also make typing smoother by helping me to not hit more than 1 key at a time (which i do occasionally). Smooth consistent performance is an important factor to me.

There is the question of durability and obviously the K95 is better but i'm not so sure this really concerns me, mostly just ease and pleasantness of use as described above.

I suppose i do sound like i've kind of talked myself into the K95 but if anyone can refute what i said about the key spacing then it'd be great to save 80 bucks and put it into extra brewing gear









Looking forward to your suggestions and to see how much i can improve on my 90 WPM typing speed by going mechanical.

Thanks.


----------



## Jixr

there is no difference in spacing between the keyboards, the spacing is a set standard.

as far as WPM, you probably won't see much if any of an improvement.


----------



## Vigil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> *Quiet* and *ergonomic* mechanical keyboard - does such a beast exist?


You might want to consider a keyboard that uses Matias quiet click switches (replicas of the Alps switch). I own a KBP V60 Mini (with the aforementioned switches) and it is by far the quietest "mechanical" keyboard I've ever used. I'm not entirely convinced by the use of o-rings, but that's something else you might want explore.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> there is no difference in spacing between the keyboards, the spacing is a set standard.
> 
> as far as WPM, you probably won't see much if any of an improvement.


Are you sure? When i look close at images of the 2 there definitely looks to be more room between the keys on the k95. Maybe just the base of the keys are wider on the g710?

Because my current kb has issues with keys getting stuck on edges if not depressed perfectly downwards. Or perhaps because the keys on the k95 are on a sort of flat board instead of inside the kb if that makes sense, so no walls to rub up against.

In addition any other thoughts between the 2 boards? Maybe someone who has used both? I want to know if any practical reasons such as i spoke about (smoothness of usage, no contacting edges like my current kb does adding friction) or anything else to go for the k95.


----------



## Jixr

the key spacing is a set standard. ( though the key layout isn't and both keyboards don't follow the key sizing standard, so replacement keycap sets will be very limited )

Both keyboards are kinda crap really, there are much better options out there for your money if you want a quality built item, but you seem to be leaning towards the "add as many features and marketing items as possible" genre of boards so I can't really help you out too much if thats what you want.


----------



## Bluemustang

It's not about marketing....but it is about features. I like complex things, the more functions the better. The volume and mute buttons are big conveniences and the macro buttons are major conveniences for my MMOs.

If you can convince me what makes their quality crap in a practical way (something that lasts a life time instead of 10 years isnt a factor imo) then it could be worth it to buy one of those separate macro devices. But thats just another item and wire on my desk so id prefer not to (and my computer is 7 feet from my desk, wires are a nuisance).

Thanks.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vigil*
> 
> You might want to consider a keyboard that uses Matias quiet click switches (replicas of the Alps switch). I own a KBP V60 Mini (with the aforementioned switches) and it is by far the quietest "mechanical" keyboard I've ever used. I'm not entirely convinced by the use of o-rings, but that's something else you might want explore.


Thanks Vigil! Have you used the Cherry MX Reds with o-rings to compare how loud the sound is? I'm looking here not to disturb my soon-to-be wife while I game next to our bed (long story, 3000^2' house but this is where the rig is) while she's sleeping ...


----------



## Vigil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Thanks Vigil! Have you used the Cherry MX Reds with o-rings to compare how loud the sound is? I'm looking here not to disturb my soon-to-be wife while I game next to our bed (long story, 3000^2' house but this is where the rig is) while she's sleeping ...


Next to the bed you say? I'm not sure such a keyboard exists sadly. I should add, certain Topre keyboards are likely even quieter (something like the Realforce 87U Silent) but you won't see one on sale for $100 anytime soon. The Matias quiet click switches sound similar to run-of-the-mill rubber dome switches, i.e., a lot quieter than most Cherry MX switches but not silent. I don't have the means to compare them with Cherry MX switches with o-rings, but from what I remember, o-rings definitely reduce the amount of sound that is made. You also have a lot more replacement keycaps available to you if you stick with Cherry MX; something else to consider if that's important to you. I just don't like the "feel" after o-rings have been added.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vigil*
> 
> Next to the bed you say? I'm not sure such a keyboard exists sadly. I should add, certain Topre keyboards are likely even quieter (something like the Realforce 87U Silent) but you won't see one on sale for $100 anytime soon. The Matias quiet click switches sound similar to run-of-the-mill rubber dome switches, i.e., a lot quieter than most Cherry MX switches but not silent. I don't have the means to compare them with Cherry MX switches with o-rings, but from what I remember, o-rings definitely reduce the amount of sound that is made. You also have a lot more replacement keycaps available to you if you stick with Cherry MX; something else to consider if that's important to you. I just don't like the "feel" after o-rings have been added.


Thanks Vigil

Any thoughts on the Logitec G710+? It has Cherry MX Browns with o-rings to try and quiet them down

The unit is flashier than I need but the price is right









Edit: Okay when looking at these two Matias:
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=231
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=211

What in the world makes them specific to either Windows or Linux? It says the regular black one isn't compatible with linux. I use cheap wired logitec USB keyboards on both windows and linux machines all the time - why would these have limited compatibility?

So it looks like I have the following options:
*Topre 45/Heaven* ($149):
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=522
*Matias Quiet Pro* ($127):
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=231
*Cooler Master Storm QuickFire XT* / Cherry Red ($108 + orings)
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=567
*Logitec G710+* / Cherry Brown w/ orings ($99.44)
http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Mechanical-Keyboard-Tactile-High-Speed/dp/B009C98NPY

I would appreciate any input as to which of those options is the most quiet! Thanks in advance


----------



## ozzy1925

i need to make my k70 browns to be very quiet when typing and i see these guys making o-rings :
http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/cherry-mx-rubber-o-ring-switch-dampeners-125pcs.html
but not sure which type i should get 0.2mm or 0.4mm or there are better ones ?


----------



## Vigil

No problem. Re your suggestions, remember that the Topre keyboard I referenced was a "silent" version, not the regular kind (like the one in your link) which are typically a little louder; the "silent" kind would be ideal for you because they're likely the quietest mechanical keyboards around, but they aren't cheap. You might find 



 video useful (see the description for which keyboards were used). Unfortunately, the only keyboard that used o-rings in the video had Cherry MX blue switches (you'd be more interested in reds or browns I suspect). As for the difference between the two Matias keyboards you sent links to, I don't think the entire keyboard won't work on one OS and not another, just certain keys (as implied here).


----------



## Archea47

Thanks Vigil! +rep

I wrote mechanical keyboards and their GM said Reds or Blacks with o-rings are the most quiet options, with many people returning the Matias because it's not as quiet as expected.

Thoughts on black vs red Cherry MX (with orings)?


----------



## Vigil

I think anything other than blue should be fine. Best then to find out which you prefer the feel of. The difference in sound between reds and blacks is marginal. Blacks require more force. If you're going to push me, I think reds would be a better starting point for you. You might find the following videos interesting by the way:











Alright, that's enough videos of people typing on keyboards for one night


----------



## Archea47

Thanks for the videos - I watched those and then ... too many others

Cherry MX Red with the o-rings seems like the right path with the info I have. Now to pick a (full w/ 10key) chassis ...







My favorite keyboards are the ergonomic (4000) type with angle between the hands but the only options I saw like that were pricey split keyboards


----------



## dman811

Youtube normally ends in a purchase with me. Unless I am watching a Let's Play series.


----------



## Scrimstar

will 2 orings actuate on red and brown MX? I might buy multiple sets to try this out. i feel my k65 is too sensitive and too tall.

I want to order these
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120Pcs-White-Rubber-O-Ring-Dampers-Keycap-Mechanical-keyboard-For-Cherry-MX-/291396787841?hash=item43d89a1e81


----------



## Vigil

Just remember that blacks and reds are better suited to gaming, not typing. But again, it all comes down to preference.


----------



## Prophecylife

*Price:* up to 80-100$
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Cougar KBC200, Razer Deathstalker
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes, better white
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
*Use:* games/ programming/ typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Scissor
**Noise level (high/low):* low
Please dont offer machnical keyboards, i hate them


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vigil*
> 
> Just remember that blacks and reds are better suited to gaming, not typing. But again, it all comes down to preference.


Thanks again Vigil

So I'm ready to pull the trigger and am between the Ducky One and the Ducky Legend (decided I would like blue backlit, and heard the Ducky backlit ABS caps are quiet).

The Ducky Legend is apparently 0.22" thick aluminum chassis. That's neat. The question is - would the Aluminium vs standard chassis have a different/preferable sound?

I actually like the black vs polished aluminum better but the aluminium has spaced F keys which are helpful for quicksave/quickload

EDIT: *The deed is done!* Many thanks to Vigil and boredgunner for their advice. I ordered the Ducky One with black chassis, blue backlighting, Cherry MX Red switches, some key pullers and MechanicalKeyboard's red (thick) 40A hardness o-rings. Now ... the waiting game


----------



## Vigil

Ducky is a well regarded brand. I don't think I could have helped with any of your other questions anyway. I hope you enjoy your purchase.


----------



## BethorMorgan

Hello and thanks for this nice Thread !

I currently have Logitech G110 - I'm not satisfied with key feeling and backlight (too low and not so much customizable)

Price: <140 EUR or <165 USD
Backlighting: yes - custom colored preferred
Size: full size
Use : gaming
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: not critical - 5+ keys
Macro keys: yes - 6 are enough
Media keys: only volume control really needed
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): IT preferred or US
Switch type: Cherry RED (these should be light and soft, right ?)
*Noise level (high/low): LOW
*Stiffness (high/ low): LOW
* ROBUST FEET as I'm a heavy hitter









thanks in advance

Sir Bethor Morgan

p.s.
should be available for purchase in EUROPE


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Hey ppl,

wanted to buy a mechanical keyboard and I did. Owned one for a month and didn't like it. I figured out I rly like shallow keys, but all mechanical keyboards have dip keys (as far as I know). So what are my options? I don't need macros, back-light and all that stuff. Should I even buy anything more expensive than 10$ keyboard I currently have and am happy with?


----------



## Chopper1591

I did some (plenty) of homework already so I know the basics, I guess. And I also got a Sampler kit from WASD. But still I find it hard to find out my favorite switch. Testing out with just one switch is hard.








What I know, I can't use clicky because of the laction where I'm in. I know Mech is always louder but that's okay.

Majority of the time will be used for gaming, but also typing. So I guess red's are not an option, I also find them somewhat too light. Clears, I'm not so sure if I like them when doing long gaming sessions, play FPS mostly. Browns feel pretty nice. Typing on them will probably feel okay although the clears will probably be more pleasant because of the more pronounced bump and higher resistance.

*Anyway:*

*Location:* Netherlands
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Ignore this, there are a lot of stores and some have one brand which another doesn't. So I will figure it out if the board is available for me. Can even buy from e-bay if needed.
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* N/A
*Price:* Cheap as possible, I'm Dutch.







But really: preferably below 160 usd (140 euro)
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not crucial. If can choose: white because I already have led changers from a group-buy.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and typing
*KRO:* 6 is plenty
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not crucial
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Can do without, but is welcome (volume control)
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US or EU. Can't find my exact layout which I use now (have the "€" key as alt gr+5)
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* brown or clear, like stated above (I think brown because of the double-taping in FPS games.
**Noise level (high/low):* low/mid
**Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* low/mid


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I did some (plenty) of homework already so I know the basics, I guess. And I also got a Sampler kit from WASD. But still I find it hard to find out my favorite switch. Testing out with just one switch is hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I know, I can't use clicky because of the laction where I'm in. I know Mech is always louder but that's okay.
> 
> Majority of the time will be used for gaming, but also typing. So I guess red's are not an option, I also find them somewhat too light. Clears, I'm not so sure if I like them when doing long gaming sessions, play FPS mostly. Browns feel pretty nice. Typing on them will probably feel okay although the clears will probably be more pleasant because of the more pronounced bump and higher resistance.
> 
> *Anyway:*
> 
> *Location:* Netherlands
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Ignore this, there are a lot of stores and some have one brand which another doesn't. So I will figure it out if the board is available for me. Can even buy from e-bay if needed.
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* N/A
> *Price:* Cheap as possible, I'm Dutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really: preferably below 160 usd (140 euro)
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not crucial. If can choose: white because I already have led changers from a group-buy.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and typing
> *KRO:* 6 is plenty
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not crucial
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Can do without, but is welcome (volume control)
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US or EU. Can't find my exact layout which I use now (have the "€" key as alt gr+5)
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* brown or clear, like stated above (I think brown because of the double-taping in FPS games.
> **Noise level (high/low):* low/mid
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* low/mid


CM Storm QuickFire XT if you can find one, and check out any Ducky and Leopold full size MX Brown keyboards in your price range.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> CM Storm QuickFire XT if you can find one, and check out any Ducky and Leopold full size MX Brown keyboards in your price range.


Hehe. The CF XT again, the board I have my eye on for the last 6 months or so. Board was out of stock EVERYTIME.
Ducky don't seem to be sold anymore where I live (with brown switches that is). What do you think of the new Quickfire XTi?

BTW. Here is a link to a website which compares stores of various products where I live:
Set to filter on MX brown.
http://tweakers.net/categorie/530/toetsenborden/producten/#filter:q1bKL0pJLXLLTM1JUbJSKijKzCpW0oEIBhekJnsCRXUNdZQKEtNTgzOrUpWsDA0MdEDqklN9M_OUrICcYqA6t8ycktSiYiWraiVjAxMDEF2WmKNkFa1kZmFqoBRbW1sLAA


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hehe. The CF XT again, the board I have my eye on for the last 6 months or so. Board was out of stock EVERYTIME.
> Ducky don't seem to be sold anymore where I live (with brown switches that is). What do you think of the new Quickfire XTi?
> 
> BTW. Here is a link to a website which compares stores of various products where I live:
> Set to filter on MX brown.
> http://tweakers.net/categorie/530/toetsenborden/producten/#filter:q1bKL0pJLXLLTM1JUbJSKijKzCpW0oEIBhekJnsCRXUNdZQKEtNTgzOrUpWsDA0MdEDqklN9M_OUrICcYqA6t8ycktSiYiWraiVjAxMDEF2WmKNkFa1kZmFqoBRbW1sLAA


If the QuickFire XTi is just a backlit XT (that is, Costar OEM) then go for it.


----------



## Themisseble

Hello,
3 years ago I bought new Razer DeathStalker kayboard.
Yes, I know this is suggestion thread, but most of other threads are "dead".

So here is my problem.

- Button A completely is stuck. Because warranty expired I disassemble my keyboard. Is there anyway to buy this thing (membrane) on the Internet?

If anyone can help I would be very grateful.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If the QuickFire XTi is just a backlit XT (that is, Costar OEM) then go for it.


Any tips on how to find that out?

Only thing I know for sure is that the board uses Cherry stabilizers. Does that mean it isn't Costar OEM?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Any tips on how to find that out?
> 
> Only thing I know for sure is that the board uses Cherry stabilizers. Does that mean it isn't Costar OEM?


Nah, just about every backlit keyboard uses Cherry stabilizers due to limitations of Costar ones. I guess the only way would be for someone who actually knows to confirm this.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Nah, just about every backlit keyboard uses Cherry stabilizers due to limitations of Costar ones. I guess the only way would be for someone who actually knows to confirm this.


Most likely CM won't tell me if I mail them, right?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Most likely CM won't tell me if I mail them, right?


You might have better luck sending a PM to the CM representative here on OCN, if there still is one. Still, I'd buy the XTi before the others listed on that store.


----------



## Chopper1591

Hmm...
I always use the site I posted earlier to compare the stores but it seems like it isn't up to date.

Here's another store, does stock some of the Ducky's.

Care to scroll through this last one for me? Really appreciate your help dude.
https://www.alternate.nl/html/search.html?query=mx+brown&sortOrder=PRICEASC


----------



## Arxeal

Switch: Red / Black / Brone
Size: TKL
LED light: Dont care, turn of in 100% of time
Use only for gaming, already have a full keyboard for typing.

Any suggestion?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Hello,
> 3 years ago I bought new Razer DeathStalker kayboard.
> Yes, I know this is suggestion thread, but most of other threads are "dead".
> 
> So here is my problem.
> 
> - Button A completely is stuck. Because warranty expired I disassemble my keyboard. Is there anyway to buy this thing (membrane) on the Internet?
> 
> If anyone can help I would be very grateful.


Off-topic yes, and it is stated at the start of this Thread not to mention other things.
But...

I don't think you can buy that stuff elsewhere. It's sad but your probably done with the board. 3 years is also decent for a Razer IMO. Although 1 month is already too long also IMO. Razer is best to avoid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxeal*
> 
> Switch: Red / Black / Brone
> Size: TKL
> LED light: Dont care, turn of in 100% of time
> Use only for gaming, already have a full keyboard for typing.
> 
> Any suggestion?


Where you from?
What's your preference in sound, pressure, tactile/linear?

Quickfire Rapid are decent boards for the price. Or the Ducky Shine TKL, better quality but more expensive.


----------



## tangelo

In a nutshell. I'm looking for a keyboard that feels like Ducky Shine 4, but cheaper.

I went to my local computer shop and tried multiple different keyboards. Ducky Shine was the only one that feels/sounds "right" for me but the price of 160 euros is a little bit too high for my taste. Is there any alternatives?

*Location:* Finland
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Shine 4
*Price:* 50-100 euros / 60-120 usd
*Backlighting:* Don't care.
*Size:* Full or without numpad.
*Use:* 60% typing, 40% gaming
*USB/ PS2:* usb
*Macro keys:* Don't care.
*Media keys:* Don't care.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* qwerty with scandinavian öäå
*Noise level:* Don't care.
*Tactility:* Yes.
*Stiffness:* high(?)

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tangelo*
> 
> In a nutshell. I'm looking for a keyboard that feels like Ducky Shine 4, but cheaper.
> 
> I went to my local computer shop and tried multiple different keyboards. Ducky Shine was the only one that feels/sounds "right" for me but the price of 160 euros is a little bit too high for my taste. Is there any alternatives?
> 
> *Location:* Finland
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Shine 4
> *Price:* 50-100 euros / 60-120 usd
> *Backlighting:* Don't care.
> *Size:* Full or without numpad.
> *Use:* 60% typing, 40% gaming
> *USB/ PS2:* usb
> *Macro keys:* Don't care.
> *Media keys:* Don't care.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* qwerty with scandinavian öäå
> *Noise level:* Don't care.
> *Tactility:* Yes.
> *Stiffness:* high(?)
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated.


Ducky Zero or One?


----------



## Arxeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Where you from?
> What's your preference in sound, pressure, tactile/linear?
> 
> Quickfire Rapid are decent boards for the price. Or the Ducky Shine TKL, better quality but more expensive.


Thanks for advise.
I am in north america now.
I used cherry MX black, which I am quite satisfied with.
But I am also considering if Red or Brown would be better for pure gaming using.

I see quickfire rapid, but I can't find Ducky Shine TKL.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxeal*
> 
> Thanks for advise.
> I am in north america now.
> I used cherry MX black, which I am quite satisfied with.
> But I am also considering if Red or Brown would be better for pure gaming using.
> 
> I see quickfire rapid, but I can't find Ducky Shine TKL.


No problem.

Have you tried other switches?
Red is basically a black with a stiffer spring. Brown is close to the red, but with a slight tactile bump.
If you want tactility but do like the stiffness of the blacks, I can suggest you to look into clears.

There is no switch better for pure gaming nor for pure typing. It's all in the person, everyone likes something different.
It's said linear switches (red, black) are better for fast games (fps). But I've seen people who actually prefer blues for gaming.

Do you have a possibility to test out various boards close to where you live? I have not, sadly. Bought myself a WASD sampler kit.


----------



## tangelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Ducky Zero or One?


Thanks. I will have to try to find those for testing.


----------



## BethorMorgan

Sorry for quoting myself...
does anyone have some suggestion for my case ?
thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> Hello and thanks for this nice Thread !
> 
> I currently have Logitech G110 - I'm not satisfied with key feeling and backlight (too low and not so much customizable)
> 
> Price: <140 EUR or <165 USD
> Backlighting: yes - custom colored preferred
> Size: full size
> Use : gaming
> USB/ PS2: USB
> KRO: not critical - 5+ keys
> Macro keys: yes - 6 are enough
> Media keys: only volume control really needed
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): IT preferred or US
> Switch type: Cherry RED (these should be light and soft, right ?)
> *Noise level (high/low): LOW
> *Stiffness (high/ low): LOW
> * ROBUST FEET as I'm a heavy hitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Sir Bethor Morgan


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> Sorry for quoting myself...
> does anyone have some suggestion for my case ?
> thanks


I would wait for the Ducky Shine 5's imminent release and get one.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I would wait for the Ducky Shine 5's imminent release and get one.


This.

I'm in the same boat. I have no choice either, Shine 4 is out of stock, Legend is also out of stock for me.









It's taking soo long....









On the side note:
I just saw a reply of you (boredgunner) yesterday, on geekhack IIRC. The same picture years ago.









Is that Arny?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> This.
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I have no choice either, Shine 4 is out of stock, Legend is also out of stock for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's taking soo long....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the side note:
> I just saw a reply of you (boredgunner) yesterday, on geekhack IIRC. The same picture years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Arny?


It's not just Arny, it's Soviet Arny! Movie is "Red Heat."


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's not just Arny, it's Soviet Arny! Movie is "Red Heat."


Ah damn.

It's a good year also. I was born in '88.


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's not just Arny, it's Soviet Arny! Movie is "Red Heat."


No, it's obviously not Army, it's Ment. Soviet Militia, means


----------



## dman811

Arny... Arnold. Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *He1p1ess n00b*
> 
> No, it's obviously not Army, it's Ment. Soviet Militia, means


----------



## lb_felipe

Is Corsair STRAFE RGB [Cherry MX Silent] crap?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> Is Corsair STRAFE RGB [Cherry MX Silent] crap?


I won't go as far to say it is crap.
It also is rather new, so much info isn't here about it yet.

But personally i wouldn't pay the price for it. There are better boards for that price. It is very expensive after all.


----------



## tangelo

I found a Ducky Shine 4 for a good price (130eur inc shipping) so I bite the bullet and ordered it.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tangelo*
> 
> I found a Ducky Shine 4 for a good price (130eur inc shipping) so I bite the bullet and ordered it.


Where, where, where?








The ones I found were 169 euro, ex 20 euro shipping.


----------



## tangelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Where, where, where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones I found were 169 euro, ex 20 euro shipping.


www.cdon.com

I dunno about their shipping policy outside scandinavia.


----------



## Grof Luigi

So two years after this, I'm loking to buy another keyboard for typing. At that time I bought Logitech G710+ (brown keys) because I found a good deal locally and at first I was super pleased, but now I find some keys seem wobbly and one key cap stem chipped off (in their forum I read it is very common occurence). So I think its life is coming to an end.

Let me say that again, I seek keyboard strictly for typing and nothing else.

What I want this time the most, is robustness. That is the most important criterium. I don't want to change it again after two years.

*Location:* Europe
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Not much of a choice in my country, any European online shop is fine.
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Das Keyboard, Code Keyboard
*Price:* Up to 200 Euros, but can go even higher if necessary.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, white only.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size only.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing only.
*USB/ PS2:* USB.
*KRO:* Not important.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Preferably no, but don't mind if yes.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Preferably no, but don't mind if yes.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US, I think (the enter key is in one row).
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I like Browns WAY MORE for typing than Blues. Either Browns or something better (if it exists).
**Noise level (high/low):* any
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* I think low-ish?
Again, please suggest several models. Thank you.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grof Luigi*
> 
> So two years after this, I'm loking to buy another keyboard for typing. At that time I bought Logitech G710+ (brown keys) because I found a good deal locally and at first I was super pleased, but now I find some keys seem wobbly and one key cap stem chipped off (in their forum I read it is very common occurence). So I think its life is coming to an end.
> 
> Let me say that again, I seek keyboard strictly for typing and nothing else.
> 
> What I want this time the most, is robustness. That is the most important criterium. I don't want to change it again after two years.
> 
> *Location:* Europe
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Not much of a choice in my country, any European online shop is fine.
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Das Keyboard, Code Keyboard
> *Price:* Up to 200 Euros, but can go even higher if necessary.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, white only.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size only.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing only.
> *USB/ PS2:* USB.
> *KRO:* Not important.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Preferably no, but don't mind if yes.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Preferably no, but don't mind if yes.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US, I think (the enter key is in one row).
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I like Browns WAY MORE for typing than Blues. Either Browns or something better (if it exists).
> **Noise level (high/low):* any
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* I think low-ish?
> Again, please suggest several models. Thank you.


CODE keyboard all the way.


----------



## Grof Luigi

Thank you. I cannot seem to find any source in Europe, and from USA the shipping is too expensive ($70 to my country, and that will also will be added to the customs/import taxes). Is there any source in Europe, or any other suggestion?

I forgot to add I'd like a wrist pad, so I will have to buy that separately, and it will need to match the keyboard.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grof Luigi*
> 
> Thank you. I cannot seem to find any source in Europe, and from USA the shipping is too expensive ($70 to my country, and that will also will be added to the customs/import taxes). Is there any source in Europe, or any other suggestion?
> 
> I forgot to add I'd like a wrist pad, so I will have to buy that separately, *and it will need to match the keyboard.*


Why?









Where are you from? I don't think you can acquire the CODE boards anywhere else. At least, I couldn't find them.
You can go Ducky? They do have matching (sort of) wrist rests made from leather.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Wondering if someone can help me out. I need a new mech keyboard to replace my Black Widow Ultimate. It'll be used mainly for typing as I do a lot of writing, but I also game in my spare time. Maximum clicky is preferred.

I'm currently leaning towards a Ducky Shine Mini with MX greens, but according to the website blues are better for typing. Will there be much difference? I'd like to keep it "mini" if possible, as I literally never use the 10-key or the arrow keys, and am cursed with a small desk.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Wondering if someone can help me out. I need a new mech keyboard to replace my Black Widow Ultimate. It'll be used mainly for typing as I do a lot of writing, but I also game in my spare time. Maximum clicky is preferred.
> 
> I'm currently leaning towards a Ducky Shine Mini with MX greens, but according to the website blues are better for typing. Will there be much difference? I'd like to keep it "mini" if possible, as I literally never use the 10-key or the arrow keys, and am cursed with a small desk.


Depends on how heavy you want the keys I suppose.
Personally I like the greens more, if it were for typing only. Guess touch typing will be easier with heavy keys. But it is personal.

Have you tried blues?


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Depends on how heavy you want the keys I suppose.
> Personally I like the greens more, if it were for typing only. Guess touch typing will be easier with heavy keys. But it is personal.
> 
> Have you tried blues?


Unfortunately, I have only tried Razer's switches (I like them, clicky and satisfying), Reds, and Browns.

I really liked Razer switches, but I don't want another Razer product. Bought a Naga two months ago, it died within a week. Returned it to the store, got a replacement, it died in two weeks. No more Razer crap.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Unfortunately, I have only tried Razer's switches (I like them, clicky and satisfying), Reds, and Browns.
> 
> I really liked Razer switches, but I don't want another Razer product. Bought a Naga two months ago, it died within a week. Returned it to the store, got a replacement, it died in two weeks. No more Razer crap.


Agreed.
Razer is overrated gear.

Had an Copperhead a while back. Felt nice in the hand but the quality is just sub-par at best.
Sure, if the stuff was like 20 euro's for the mice it would be okay.

How did you like the resistance of the brown switches? If that is about right for you, go blue. If you think they are too light, go green.
But as always, it is best if you can try out a few boards with the switches.


----------



## ajgarher

Hello guys, I'm looking for two mech keyboards, one for a gift and one for me. About the first one, I know he's interested in a MX Brown or MX Red. The only feedback close to a mech is a Tt KNUCKER, he doesn't dislike the tactile response. I don't really want to give him a Razer, mostly what's available over here.

Location: Chile (if it ships here it's better can use a US box address also)
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Not sure, MaxKeyboard Nighthawk x8, CM Quickfire xti?
Price: < 160 USD (with shipping, stretchable a bit)
Backlighting: yes, also coloring.
Size: Full.
Use: Mostly gaming (RTS)
USB/ PS2: usb
Macro keys: Don't care.
Media keys: Don't care.
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): qwerty spanish (es or la) just for ñ
Noise level: Don't care.
Switch: MX Brown or MX Red

For the second one the restriction is that I use Linux, so the software's perks won't work. Backlighting only if controlled onboard. I also tend to do accidental key presses (want to minimize this).
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: None
Price: < 160 USD (with shipping, stretchable)
Backlighting: Yes, on board.
Size: Full or TKL.
Use:Gaming (RTS, FPS)/Programming
USB/ PS2: usb
Macro keys: Don't care.
Media keys: Don't care.
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): qwerty spanish, just for ñ
Noise level: Don't care.
Switch: MX Brown?

Thanks in advance for the help







.


----------



## Eusebe50

Hello guys, i'm looking for help too, i'm searching a 60% keyboard to go in class. I have already found some models but I'm not sure about some things and I want to have more choice, so maybe you can help me.

First of all, excuse my bad english it's not my native language, I'm a french guy.

I have a razer blackwidow in cherry mx brown so I search something with similar switch (I have tested red and black switch but my favorite it's the brown between).

So I found "Ducky Mini" but I want arrow keys so no, after there isa Varmilo but i don't like his grey look, and finally a perfect Leopold but i want more choice









*Location:* China for a year (Taobao isn't easy to use for research)
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Varmilo VA68M , Leopold FC660M (because I don't want to add 1000 yuans for a FC660C with Torpre
*Price:* Medium
*Backlighting:* Don't care, class is during the day (even if I like RGB so much ^^)
*Size:* 60%
*Use:* Mostly coding, but gaming sometimes
*USB/ PS2:* usb
*Macro keys:* Don't care.
*Media keys:* Don't care.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* qwerty
*Noise level:* Don't care.
*Switch:* MX Brown (or Topre if it's similar)

So thanks by advance if you can help me, propose some keyboard









And *ajgarher*, the only one I can recommend is my blackwidow because it;s the only one I have own.
But you seem's dont like razer so the other one it's the *Corsair K70*.
I want to buy it so it's why I can talk a little bit about him but I'm not a pro so maybe you should wait some others advice









Cya.


----------



## ajgarher

Thanks *Eusebe50*, the problem with Razer is that is sold at high prices here, for a blackwidow 2014 with US layout, the stores charge 140USD+ for a MX Green, I think. So I think I can find something else for that price and with ES layout. And for the one for me, I won't buy a razor to use in Linux because I'll miss many of their software features.
Thanks in any case. I'll keep investigating.


----------



## Kaiyoko-Desu

Hi everyone, I'm in the market for my first mechanical keyboard, been using a Logitech K360 all this time LOL. I'm hoping going mechanical will reduce hand strain while doing large documents or gaming sessions. I played with a few keyboards in stores and I'm settling on MX-browns so far.

Ideally i'll like to get this during Black Friday in retail, but I can do online if given a great option. I'm a bit partial to Corsair given the keyboards I tried in store seemed great, but I am open to options. Not touching Razer anymore than I can - love my Deathadder, not so much the drivers it needs.

*Location:* US, SF Bay Area region for retail stores.
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* I'm USA
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K70 or Strafe MX-Browns
*Price:* $90-$150 before tax/shipping. Black Friday deal hunting also.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, red, blue, or white. Luxury option really, can live without.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or full size, no preference. The smaller the better.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* 65% office work / 35% Gaming (FPS/MoBAs)
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Yes I think?
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes, can live without.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US English layout
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown, but open to other options.
**Noise level (high/low):* Low (big factor)
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Somewhere in the middle?


----------



## BifePlays

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair Strafe RGB (Red Or Browns, I can't decide D
*Price:* 80 - 150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, RGB
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*Games/Daily Typing
*USB/ PS2:*USB
*Macro keys :* I don't bother having
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes, preferably dedicated
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry MX Reds Or Browns
I still need to find out if the Browns are good for me. I already used Reds (which I find too much easy to press, and sometimes it bothers me), Blues (The sound was a bit annoying, and the tactile feedback felt sticky?) and Razer Greens (that felt even more sticky)

I really want some lights that SHINE. I am a sucker for bright and colorful RGB, I would like to have the possibility of having a accurate White LED (as I am planning to colormatch my stup to White, but having some extra customization) and a Software for customization.


----------



## Jixr

Ducky Shine 5 is the way to go, but you won't find one in stock any time soon. ( shipments are all going out to those who pre ordered )

So basically you're stuck with razer and corsair, which both are over priced for the quality of the boards


----------



## Madeupword

Hello! Looking forward to my first mechanical keyboard which can power both my Mac and Windows desktop simultaneously. Was using two sets of peripherals, but recently ordered a Logitech MX Master for mouse duty and now looking for a wireless / multi device keyboard to pair with and reduce the existing clutter. I love the look and technology within the Novatouch TKL, but it only plugs into one system via USB. Could you kindly suggest a keyboard for my need? Thank you.


*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*A wireless / multi-device Cooler Master Novatouch TKL
*Price:*Flexible
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*No
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*60% with arrow keys, TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*Mostly typing/programming, minor gaming
*USB/ PS2:*No preference
*KRO:*No preference
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*Preferably no
*Media keys (yes/ no):*Preferably yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*Topre
*Other requirement(s):*Wireless / Multi device keyboard to power both Mac and Windows desktop


----------



## Jixr

i've not yet run into a mechanical thats not OSX friendly if thats a question for you. ( including the nova touch )

If you have two separate towers, you may want to look into a KVM switch or something like that, if you're dual booting off one machine, the novatouch will work just fine.

AFAIK, there is only one bluetooth mech with swapping features, and thats the filco minila air.


----------



## xIC3x

*Location:* UK
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* UK - amazon.co.uk
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K65 and KBT Poker 3
*Price:* £90
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not bothered, just want best bang for buck
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* 60% or TKL both should be small enough
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* 35% Gaming/65% Typing (100WPM - is this considered as fast typing?







)
*USB/ PS2:* USB - Unfortunately I don't have PS2 on my mobo
*KRO:* ?
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Not bothered, rarely use them.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK - Qwerty
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* From my little research, Cherry MX Reds?
**Noise level (high/low):* Low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Idk - Coming from a membrane keyboard.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low


----------



## Alya

*Location:* Anne Arundel, Maryland (United States)
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Realforce 87u, Filco Majestouch 2, Leopold F660M.
*Price:* >$220
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Don't care
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, programming, casual conversation via Steam
*USB/ PS2:* PS/2
*KRO:* High (or None, in this case.)
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Don't care.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Don't care.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Reds, or blacks preferred but open to suggestions of linear key types.
I currently have a Corsair K70 (non-RGB) which I've been using since around 2013 if I remember correctly, it uses red switches and they took a while to get used to but I enjoy them a ton, I could deal with a more stiff key though it doesn't really matter to me, most of my USB ports are used up now so I'm kind of stuck plugging stuff into the front ports of my tower and that is starting to get hectic so I'm trying to minimize how many USB ports I'm using.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

delete


----------



## narandza

*Location*: europe
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* amazon.com or amazon.de ships fine
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Nope[/B]
*Price*: about 100$/E[/B]
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No, i don't look at the keyboard so i don't "need" lighting.[/B]
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* prefer full, I wouldn't mInd TKL[/B]
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, dota[/B]
*USB/ PS2:* USB[/B]
*KRO:* doesn't matter as i only have 3 buttons max pressed at same time ( example:ctrl and shift and Q)[/B]
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no need[/B]
*Media keys (yes/ no):* no need[/B]
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI[/B]
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*something that doesn't go accidentally but is also easily pressable and quick for long periods of time without having an effect on my arms[/B]
**Noise level (high/low):* I don't care about noise[/B]
**Tactility (yes/ no)*: never tried a mechanical keyboard for me to know[/B]
**Stiffness (high/ low):*low i guess[/B]
after a bit of research
Rosewill RK-9000V2 or Ducky DK9008 Pro


----------



## Bugses

*Location: Denmark*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* www.pricerunner.dk
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None yet
*Price:*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size, but I would prefer without macro keys. I do need numpad, volume and mute keys
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gamer/Typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Prefer not
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* EU
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*


----------



## diggiddi

*Will acquire in the US*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Steelseries Apex*
*$100*
*Backlighting (yes (blue) ):*
*Size (full size):*
*Use (games/surfing/ light typing ):*
*USB*
*KRO: not sure*
*Macro keys (not vital):*
*Media keys (yes):*
*Layout (US, ergo if possible):*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (low):*
**Tactility (yes?? not too sure what it means):*
**Stiffness ( low):*


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xIC3x*
> 
> 
> *Location:* UK
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* UK - amazon.co.uk
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K65 and KBT Poker 3
> *Price:* £90
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not bothered, just want best bang for buck
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* 60% or TKL both should be small enough
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* 35% Gaming/65% Typing (100WPM - is this considered as fast typing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> *USB/ PS2:* USB - Unfortunately I don't have PS2 on my mobo
> *KRO:* ?
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Not bothered, rarely use them.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK - Qwerty
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* From my little research, Cherry MX Reds?
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Idk - Coming from a membrane keyboard.
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low


I'd personally go with the Pok3r.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Anne Arundel, Maryland (United States)
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Realforce 87u, Filco Majestouch 2, Leopold F660M.
> *Price:* >$220
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Don't care
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, programming, casual conversation via Steam
> *USB/ PS2:* PS/2
> *KRO:* High (or None, in this case.)
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Don't care.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Don't care.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Reds, or blacks preferred but open to suggestions of linear key types.
> I currently have a Corsair K70 (non-RGB) which I've been using since around 2013 if I remember correctly, it uses red switches and they took a while to get used to but I enjoy them a ton, I could deal with a more stiff key though it doesn't really matter to me, most of my USB ports are used up now so I'm kind of stuck plugging stuff into the front ports of my tower and that is starting to get hectic so I'm trying to minimize how many USB ports I'm using.


If you want linear switches, I'd personally go with a Filco Majestouch-2.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narandza*
> 
> 
> *Location*: europe
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* amazon.com or amazon.de ships fine
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Nope[/B]
> *Price*: about 100$/E[/B]
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No, i don't look at the keyboard so i don't "need" lighting.[/B]
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* prefer full, I wouldn't mInd TKL[/B]
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, dota[/B]
> *USB/ PS2:* USB[/B]
> *KRO:* doesn't matter as i only have 3 buttons max pressed at same time ( example:ctrl and shift and Q)[/B]
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* no need[/B]
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* no need[/B]
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI[/B]
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*something that doesn't go accidentally but is also easily pressable and quick for long periods of time without having an effect on my arms[/B]
> **Noise level (high/low):* I don't care about noise[/B]
> **Tactility (yes/ no)*: never tried a mechanical keyboard for me to know[/B]
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*low i guess[/B]
> after a bit of research
> Rosewill RK-9000V2 or Ducky DK9008 Pro


I'd go with the Ducky DK9008, preferably one with the PBT keycaps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bugses*
> 
> 
> *Location: Denmark*
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* www.pricerunner.dk
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None yet
> *Price:*
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size, but I would prefer without macro keys. I do need numpad, volume and mute keys
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gamer/Typing
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Prefer not
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* EU
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*


Cooler Master QuickFire XTi.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> 
> *Will acquire in the US*
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Steelseries Apex*
> *$100*
> *Backlighting (yes (blue) ):*
> *Size (full size):*
> *Use (games/surfing/ light typing ):*
> *USB*
> *KRO: not sure*
> *Macro keys (not vital):*
> *Media keys (yes):*
> *Layout (US, ergo if possible):*
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> **Noise level (low):*
> **Tactility (yes?? not too sure what it means):*
> **Stiffness ( low):*


http://www.amazon.com/CM-Storm-QuickFire-Ultimate-Mechanical/dp/B00EJ8CHIM

With MX Browns and blue LED colour changers, or MX Blues.


----------



## diggiddi

Thanks for the reply Buddy,







but I am not feeling that KB at all, its actually more 'spensive than the SteelSeries too
Your time and effort is much appreciated, unfortunately I can't give you rep


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you want linear switches, I'd personally go with a Filco Majestouch-2.


That's what I got with MX Blacks, I love it, it's great and the typing experience is generally just "better" feeling I guess, looks like I made the right decision.


----------



## reezin14

NVM, just realized this is a mechanical keyboard suggestion thread only....


----------



## tipsytoto

Coming from a cheapo HP keyboard that I've had for close to a decade (came with an old prebuilt). Finally upgrading because my media key buttons seem to be broken. Volume keys are something I use a lot. I want something that looks sicks and performs well. From the youtube vids I've watched, the Ducky Shine 5 RGB looked great and the Logitech 710+ is on sales for 80 bucks where I am. Both have volume, but 710+ has more media keys from what I can tell. RGB on the Ducky are sick though. Would like some additional input before blowing some dough on either.

*Location:* US San Diego
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Shine 5 Brown RGB or Logitech 710+
*Price:* Under 200
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes RGB preferable
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size Media Keys are highly used on existing keyboard
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* games/programming/typing/media consumption
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* ???
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Media keys (yes/ no):* YES!
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown or the latest and greatest for satisfying but not overly loud
**Noise level (high/low):* low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* ???
**Stiffness (high/ low):* ???


----------



## boredgunner

^ Ducky Shine 5 no question.


----------



## wadec22

Had a Ducky Shine 3 I liked, moved to a Corsair K50 due to noise complaints from the wife. new home, office will be far enough away that noise isn't as much of an issue. want to go mechanical again. casual typing and gaming. I do really like the volume rocker on the K50 and will be sad to see it go.

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Topre Typeheaven, Ducky Shine 5
*Price:* <200.00
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* often game in low light so if not backlit, need to be able to throw some WASD caps on that will stick out in low light.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size probably, I like my numpad
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* games, moderate typing
*USB/ PS2:* usb
*KRO:* what
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
*Media keys (yes/ no):* i like volume... maybe live without
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* unknown - like browns & blues, intrigued by topre
**Noise level (high/low):* i like tactile but lean towards low noise level. i have an open mic on my desktop and don't need my buddies to hear every keystroke.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* - not sure. i have tried browns & blues and enjoy the tactility of both. even prefer blues but they are just too loud.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> Had a Ducky Shine 3 I liked, moved to a Corsair K50 due to noise complaints from the wife. new home, office will be far enough away that noise isn't as much of an issue. want to go mechanical again. casual typing and gaming. I do really like the volume rocker on the K50 and will be sad to see it go.
> 
> *Location:* US
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Topre Typeheaven, Ducky Shine 5
> *Price:* <200.00
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* often game in low light so if not backlit, need to be able to throw some WASD caps on that will stick out in low light.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size probably, I like my numpad
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* games, moderate typing
> *USB/ PS2:* usb
> *KRO:* what
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* no
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* i like volume... maybe live without
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* unknown - like browns & blues, intrigued by topre
> **Noise level (high/low):* i like tactile but lean towards low noise level. i have an open mic on my desktop and don't need my buddies to hear every keystroke.
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* - not sure. i have tried browns & blues and enjoy the tactility of both. even prefer blues but they are just too loud.


If you don't want to get rid of the volume bar but want to go mechanical then the answer is a pretty obvious one, get the K70. Backlit, USB, has a volume bar and some other buttons to play, pause, skip, go back, allows you to have tons of choices for switches, full size, etc.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> If you don't want to get rid of the volume bar but want to go mechanical then the answer is a pretty obvious one, get the K70. Backlit, USB, has a volume bar and some other buttons to play, pause, skip, go back, allows you to have tons of choices for switches, full size, etc.


yeah, i should have mentioned the k70. it just doesn't look as amazing as the ducky shine or the topre.


----------



## Shwiqo6434

..


----------



## Merowinger

*Location: Austria
*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: www.amazon.de or for search even easier www.geizhals.at
*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Yes http://www.amazon.de/Cherry-G80-3850LYBDE-2-MX-Board-Professional-Tastatur/dp/B00D63W7TU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453979582&sr=8-1&keywords=cherry+mx+board+3.0+red
*
*Price: Honestly not more than 120 Eur
*
*Backlighting not necessary but ofc would be nice to have
*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games 80%, typing 20%
*
*USB/ PS2: Doesnt matter
*
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no): not necessary but ofc would be nice to have
*
*Media keys (yes/ no): no
*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): GER Layout
*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): I assume cherry mx red?
*
**Noise level (high/low): low
*
**Tactility (yes/ no): i guess no...
*
**Stiffness (high/ low): low
*
Hi,

first of all i want a flat (lowest angle as possible) mechanical keyboard. Noise level should as low as possible. I have searched around and found until now only the Cherry MX Board 3.0 with Red Switches. Also i would buy noise dampering rubber rings for this board and als the palm rest.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00SQUN7MO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_3&smid=AHM5CAEOX2A0T
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00GUC2A4Q?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_2&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

What do you guys think about this combination. Would this suit best for my needs or are there maybe even better boards?

thx in advance


----------



## ZHziZH

*Location:* Europe, Austria/Germany
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* amazon.de / manufacturers online shop
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM Storm QuickFire TK Stealth
*Price:* ~100€
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* No
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Compact, but with NumPad, like the QuickFire TK
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games/Typing
*USB/ PS2:*
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary, nice if they are integrated in the f keys
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary, nice if they are integrated in the f keys
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* German
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Green
**Noise level (high/low):* -
**Tactility (yes/ no):* -
**Stiffness (high/ low):* -
The keyboard I'd buy is the CM Storm QuickFire TK Stealth (size, numpad), but this one isn't available with green switches, so I guess the non-stealth version would be ok aswell, as the green ones are listed on the CM website. But because I cannot find any retailers in Europe (not even CM's EU online store), I thought you guys might know another keyboard with the same/similar layout. Thanks in advance- zzz

EDIT: If you know something similar, please tell me about it, even if it not from any of the mentioned retailers or the price is higher.


----------



## Gamdschiee

*Location: Austria
*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: www.amazon.de or for search even easier www.geizhals.at
*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Please look to my text below.
*
*Price: 30-100EUR (idk, what is the best, the cheaper the better, but I want a good )
*
*Backlighting not necessary but ofc would be nice to have
*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size with num-pad and so on.
*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games 80%, typing 20%
*
*USB/ PS2: Doesnt matter
*
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no): not necessary but ofc would be nice to have
*
*Media keys (yes/ no): no
*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): German
*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Idk. Maybe Cherry Red?
*
**Noise level (high/low): -
*
**Tactility (yes/ no): -
*
**Stiffness (high/ low): -
*
Hey guys,

I have following keyboards. http://geizhals.de/ozone-strike-pro-a1064490.html and http://geizhals.de/func-kb-460-a1100997.html

What do you think guys? The func have fn-functions, but what has the ozone what the func does not has?

I think the Cherry MX 3.0 is too weak in comparison with these other keyboards? I mean I can have it for ~20EUR less, but is it worth to buy one of the other two? The Cherry also have not standard switches, they are not so hight. But the height of the switches does not matter.

Sincerely,
Gamdschiee


----------



## Gamdschiee

Please delete this post.


----------



## Touge180SX

*Location:* USA
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None
*Price:* Open
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* If possible, white
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full or TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, FPS
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Open
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Open
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Blues


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*
> 
> 
> *Location:* USA
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None
> *Price:* Open
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* If possible, white
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full or TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, FPS
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Open
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Open
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Blues


MX Blue Code keyboard sounds like what you want.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> MX Blue Code keyboard sounds like what you want.


Thanks! Any other suggestions as they are all sold out right now? Any other switch recommendations besides blues if I want the clicky type?


----------



## xg4m3

Please help









*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth, Roccat Ryos MK Pro/Glow
*Price:*0-150€ (Cheaper if possible)
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, if possible more than one color.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and Typing evenly. I want Cherry MX Browns, I think.
*USB/ PS2:* USB wouldbe nice, but don't care too much
*KRO:* NKRO or around 6 Keys KRO
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes, very important i have them on the left side.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Not essential, but i wouldn't mind as long as it doesn't make KB look like a space shuttle
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK, CRO (yeah, gl with that







)
*Switch type:* Cherry MX Browns? Whatever BlackWidow uses since i tried them and like them.

I should note that i don't want loud clicky keyboard. I like the features form Roocat Rykos, but it bothers me i cant remove a wrist pad on 150€ keyboard.


----------



## Krocket

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*Poker 3 and Noppoo Choc Mini (RealKey)
*Price:*<$150
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* 60%
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Browns or something like Topre if you would recommend it for low latency or reaction time.
I'd probably use O-Rings with it as well.


----------



## Levelog

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Not really
*Price:* $150, more if it's really worth it
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* A warm white would be nice but it's not necessary at all
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* 60%
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing, SSH'd into servers
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Really only 3KRO is necessary
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Green or clear top choice, blue or brown acceptable
I'm looking for a 60% green/clear that's mac compatible. This'll be for my SSH management/micro controller managing/browsing machine. Budget doesn't really matter. I wouldn't be opposed to trying out a topre either.


----------



## Lsoqp8844

*Location:*Let's go with US. I move around very frequently.
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Nope
*Price:* Would be nice to see mid and high end price ranges, but I have no set range
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Doesn't matter
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Standard, I suppose
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming
*USB/ PS2:* Would wired even work if a 10 meter extension cable is required? Probably wireless would be better.
*KRO:* Wut?
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Preferable, but not a requirement
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
**Noise level (high/low):* Doesn't matter
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Little to none.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Doesn't matter
As you can see, I don't really know what I want in a keyboard. Mostly, my issue is that I would like something wired, but with the length issue, I doubt I can get it to work without using a repeater that adds additional input lag, so I think a wireless keyboard would be the way to go (as much as I hate to say that).

By the way, is there a way to power a wireless keyboard with something other than batteries? Wireless mat? Dedicated power cable? Something more reliable, basically.


----------



## antisphere

*Location:* United States.
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* n/a
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Microsoft sidewinder x4
*Price:* $50
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, doesnt matter what color
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Would prefer tenkeyless
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games
*USB/ PS2:* Prefer PS2 but I don't really care too much.
*KRO:* 6+
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I do not want a mechanical keyboard anymore, I liked the smaller key caps of my sidewinder x4.
**Noise level (high/low):* Doesn't matter
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
**Stiffness (high/ low):*Medium?
Essentially I want a sidewinder x4 without the $300 price tag. I'm burnt out on mechanical keyboard just because none of them fit me.
The keys are way to big in height and way to easy to actuate. It just creates an awkward feeling for gaming, for typing yes they are awesome but I already have one I can use for typing.
In CsGo with a mechanical keyboard my movement is hindered and floaty ever since I moved to a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

*Location:* UK
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None at all
*Price:* Eh, preferably sub-£50 but am prepared to consider more expensive.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* IDGAF








*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Don't care
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Don't care
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Don't care
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK, but don't mind otherwise
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Happy with the red switches on my Corsair Quickfire
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*
The kicker is I need it to be... wireless. And I can't find a wireless mechanical for love nor money.

What are my options people!?


----------



## Smackymander

*Location:* UK
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*Not applicable
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* cmstorm quickfire tk
*Price:* £50, ideally cheaper, or more expensive, but I don't think that I'd be willing to go more than £70.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Don't mind. If it makes it more expensive, then no, if not then sure.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* 60% or TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, typing, and some programming.
*USB/ PS2:* Either. Usb is ideal, and even better if it has a pass through, but either is fine.
*KRO:* I play a lot of games, I might use maybe 6 or 7 keys at one time, so if it doesn't cost any more or less, NKRO is good, but it's not necessary for me. 6 or more plus.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Either, without causing the keyboard to become bigger or smaller due to the keys
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Either, without causing the keyboard to become bigger or smaller due to the keys
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK/ISO
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Any
**Noise level (high/low):* Either
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* High? I'd like something stiffer than a kailh red, but not something so stiff that you can't easily spam keys for gaming.


----------



## fxniqab

Location: germany
Any keyboards you currently have in mind:
Price: does not matter. quality is most important
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): white or yellow
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): 60% or TKL but with arrowkeys
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): games and much typing
USB/ PS2: both is fine
KRO:
Macro keys (yes/ no): not necessarry
Media keys (yes/ no): not necessary
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): iso / german
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): mx brown or mx red
*Noise level (high/low): Either
*Tactility (yes/ no):
*Stiffness (high/ low):

i ve seen some really nice keyboards that have everything i want but not with iso layout. i have no idea where to find that


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> Please help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth, Roccat Ryos MK Pro/Glow
> *Price:*0-150€ (Cheaper if possible)
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, if possible more than one color.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and Typing evenly. I want Cherry MX Browns, I think.
> *USB/ PS2:* USB wouldbe nice, but don't care too much
> *KRO:* NKRO or around 6 Keys KRO
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes, very important i have them on the left side.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Not essential, but i wouldn't mind as long as it doesn't make KB look like a space shuttle
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK, CRO (yeah, gl with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> *Switch type:* Cherry MX Browns? Whatever BlackWidow uses since i tried them and like them.
> 
> I should note that i don't want loud clicky keyboard. I like the features form Roocat Rykos, but it bothers me i cant remove a wrist pad on 150€ keyboard.


Cooler Master Trigger-Z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krocket*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*Poker 3 and Noppoo Choc Mini (RealKey)
> *Price:*<$150
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* 60%
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Browns or something like Topre if you would recommend it for low latency or reaction time.
> I'd probably use O-Rings with it as well.


Pok3r or WASD CODE 61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Not really
> *Price:* $150, more if it's really worth it
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* A warm white would be nice but it's not necessary at all
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* 60%
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing, SSH'd into servers
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* Really only 3KRO is necessary
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Green or clear top choice, blue or brown acceptable
> I'm looking for a 60% green/clear that's mac compatible. This'll be for my SSH management/micro controller managing/browsing machine. Budget doesn't really matter. I wouldn't be opposed to trying out a topre either.


WASD CODE 61.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hiigaran*
> 
> 
> *Location:*Let's go with US. I move around very frequently.
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Nope
> *Price:* Would be nice to see mid and high end price ranges, but I have no set range
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Doesn't matter
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Standard, I suppose
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming
> *USB/ PS2:* Would wired even work if a 10 meter extension cable is required? Probably wireless would be better.
> *KRO:* Wut?
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Preferable, but not a requirement
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> **Noise level (high/low):* Doesn't matter
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Little to none.
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Doesn't matter
> As you can see, I don't really know what I want in a keyboard. Mostly, my issue is that I would like something wired, but with the length issue, I doubt I can get it to work without using a repeater that adds additional input lag, so I think a wireless keyboard would be the way to go (as much as I hate to say that).
> 
> By the way, is there a way to power a wireless keyboard with something other than batteries? Wireless mat? Dedicated power cable? Something more reliable, basically.


Filco Convertible 2 if you can find one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antisphere*
> 
> 
> *Location:* United States.
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* n/a
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Microsoft sidewinder x4
> *Price:* $50
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, doesnt matter what color
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Would prefer tenkeyless
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games
> *USB/ PS2:* Prefer PS2 but I don't really care too much.
> *KRO:* 6+
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I do not want a mechanical keyboard anymore, I liked the smaller key caps of my sidewinder x4.
> **Noise level (high/low):* Doesn't matter
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*Medium?
> Essentially I want a sidewinder x4 without the $300 price tag. I'm burnt out on mechanical keyboard just because none of them fit me.
> The keys are way to big in height and way to easy to actuate. It just creates an awkward feeling for gaming, for typing yes they are awesome but I already have one I can use for typing.
> In CsGo with a mechanical keyboard my movement is hindered and floaty ever since I moved to a mechanical keyboard.


Razer Deathstalker if you could extend the budget slightly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> 
> *Location:* UK
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None at all
> *Price:* Eh, preferably sub-£50 but am prepared to consider more expensive.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* IDGAF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* Don't care
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Don't care
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Don't care
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK, but don't mind otherwise
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Happy with the red switches on my Corsair Quickfire
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*
> The kicker is I need it to be... wireless. And I can't find a wireless mechanical for love nor money.
> 
> What are my options people!?


You're not going to find a wireless mechanical keyboard for that kind of money. If you can get a bigger budget, you could consider a Filco Minila.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smackymander*
> 
> 
> *Location:* UK
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*Not applicable
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* cmstorm quickfire tk
> *Price:* £50, ideally cheaper, or more expensive, but I don't think that I'd be willing to go more than £70.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Don't mind. If it makes it more expensive, then no, if not then sure.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* 60% or TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, typing, and some programming.
> *USB/ PS2:* Either. Usb is ideal, and even better if it has a pass through, but either is fine.
> *KRO:* I play a lot of games, I might use maybe 6 or 7 keys at one time, so if it doesn't cost any more or less, NKRO is good, but it's not necessary for me. 6 or more plus.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Either, without causing the keyboard to become bigger or smaller due to the keys
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Either, without causing the keyboard to become bigger or smaller due to the keys
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK/ISO
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Any
> **Noise level (high/low):* Either
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* High? I'd like something stiffer than a kailh red, but not something so stiff that you can't easily spam keys for gaming.


QuickFire Rapid if you can find one within budget.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxniqab*
> 
> Location: germany
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind:
> Price: does not matter. quality is most important
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): white or yellow
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): 60% or TKL but with arrowkeys
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): games and much typing
> USB/ PS2: both is fine
> KRO:
> Macro keys (yes/ no): not necessarry
> Media keys (yes/ no): not necessary
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): iso / german
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): mx brown or mx red
> *Noise level (high/low): Either
> *Tactility (yes/ no):
> *Stiffness (high/ low):
> 
> i ve seen some really nice keyboards that have everything i want but not with iso layout. i have no idea where to find that


WASD CODE.


----------



## seanerixon

*Location:* Philadelphia, PA
*Price:* Prefer under $200
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Prefer not to have lighting.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Need numberpad. Don't care for arrow keys or they 6 keys above that.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, and normal use.
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* 6+ NKRO is fine.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Volume rocker or mute switch required; nothing else.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI preferred.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* As similar as possible to Logitech's Romer-G switch. 
*More about the keys:* Lowest possible noise, NOT flat keytops, the less force required to press the better, Dye Sublimation printing or Double-Shot Injection Molding.

I'm looking for something that isn't super wide. I had the Logitech G910, loved it but too damn wide. Looking for a width of around 17" or less. Rocking the Corsair K65 RGB now, but it's loud and I'm missing the numpad. Doesn't have to be mechanical. Also, a driverless keyboard would be preferred. Hate downloading software to function a keyboard.


----------



## Romin

Location: US
Price: $200
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes/ Blue or RGB
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming, and normal use.
KRO: 6+ NKRO is fine.
Macro keys (yes/ no): Yes
Media keys (yes/ no): Volume rocker required; nothing else.
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): ANSI preferred.
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Brown or Black


----------



## decgen1

*Location:* UK
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Hmm. Not sure since this will be my first mechanical keyboard.
*Price:* £100 is my budget
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes back lighting would be awesome.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full sized keyboard
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming/Typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* I would like it to be NKRO
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not fussed either way
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Same as above its not a deal breaker if the keyboard doesn't have them.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* UK layout
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry MX: Blues, Greens or Browns I like all three
**Noise level (high/low):* I like noisy switches
**Tactility (yes/ no):* I prefer it to be tactile.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low-Medium stiffness
Thanks!


----------



## semencmoz

[*] *Location:* Russia. Essentially amazon/ebay stores with delivery to Russia.

[*] *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* eh, quickfire rapid i, steelseries apex m500 maybe, maybe logitech g410, I digged into mechanical keyboards and yet to find anything I really want.
[*] *Price:* ~140$ and less
[*] *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* if it has tactile feedback and markings on keycaps (or angled keycaps) to differentiate on which keys my fingers are, doesn't matter. I saw some videos with RGB lighted keyboards, it looks fun, but I'm not sure how often i'll use dis.
[*] *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* would prefer TKL, or full size without mediakeys. although if it doesn't feel bulky, i can deal with any size
[*] *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* literally all of it.
[*] *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* something with low travel length, low actuation force, but some amount of tactile feedback. I guess cherrys brown, or romer-g (dunno about tactiles of those).
[*] **Tactility (yes/ no):* preferably yes
[*] **Stiffness (high/ low):* low
nevermind. I bought logitech g610 with cherry mx browns for 115$.


----------



## clownfart

*Location:* Canada
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Pok3r/custom/fc660c
*Price:* Any
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* no/ability to turn off
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* 60%
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing
*USB/ PS2:* usb
*KRO:* N
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Doesn't matter]
What I'm really looking for is a fully programmable 60% keyboard. I haven't been up to date with mech keyboards for a few years now, so I'm not sure what's good or not anymore. I'm really looking for something that is top notch, I don't mind building it or what price it is, as long as it's reasonable (like a uTron @ ~$800 is out of the question -- since I have a girlfriend lol). My girlfriend also wants something with arrow keys, but it's not a deal breaker for me. I think the main thing is that it has quality keycaps, and that I can program the standard board, and the fn layers however I want (firmware level not os).


----------



## bhshawon

*Location: US*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Quickfire Ultimate but it doesn't have wrist rest*
*Price: ~100$*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Preferable but not required*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Programming mainly and a bit of gaming*
*USB/ PS2: USB*
*KRO: Not sure*
*Macro keys (yes/ no): Don't care*
*Media keys (yes/ no): Don't care*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): MX Blue*
A wrist rest is preferable.


----------



## Avalar

*Location:* U.S
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* N/A
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K70, but it costs a lot.
*Price:* The cheapest you can find with the following specifications.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not if it hinders the price.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* One that's good for gaming and not terrible for typing.
*USB/ PS2:* Does it matter?
*KRO:* It would be nice if I could push Q, W, Spacebar, A or D and X at the same time. Probably the most keys I'll ever push at once.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* The one with the Enter key that only takes one row.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* Doesn't matter.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter. Whatever it is, it will be better than my current keyboard.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low would be preferred.
Also, a wrist rest would be nice, but not if it means the keyboard will cost $200 or something.


----------



## Jubijub

Hello everyone,

I'd like to go TKL replacing my Corsair K70 MX Red.

*Location:* Switzerland
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* www.digitec.ch / Amazon FR / Amazon DE
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K65, K65 RapidFire, CoolerMaster Masterkeys Pro S, Asus ROG Claymore
*Price:* up to 200€
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, still trying to understand if RGB brings any value over fixed color
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* All actually : 50% games / 25% typing / 25% dev
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* at least 6KRO I guess, but all gaming keyboard seems to be NKRO anyway
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ISO QWERTZ CH, which is slightly different from QWERTZ DE. I've never seen ANSI QWERTZ
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Red, never tried MX Silver or MX Brown, could be interesting as well
**Noise level (high/low):* low
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Not sure
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low


----------



## Roybr

Location: *BR*
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: *Strafe RGB, Masterkeys Pro S, Razer Blackwiddow Tournament Edition Stealth.*
Price: *$140 - But I really don't mind the price that much.*
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): *RGB if possible.*
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): *Full sized or TKL.*
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): *Gaming/Typing.*
USB/ PS2: *USB.*
Macro keys (yes/ no): *Not Needed.*
Media keys (yes/ no): *Not a deal breaker if the keyboard doesn't have them.*
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): *US*
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): *CherryMX Brown or Reds.*
*Noise level (high/low): *Low noise level.*
*Tactility (yes/ no):*Yes.*
*Stiffness (high/ low): *Low-Medium stiffness.*

I would like at least two recommendations for me to decide. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clownfart*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Canada
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Pok3r/custom/fc660c
> *Price:* Any
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* no/ability to turn off
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* 60%
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing
> *USB/ PS2:* usb
> *KRO:* N
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Doesn't matter]
> What I'm really looking for is a fully programmable 60% keyboard. I haven't been up to date with mech keyboards for a few years now, so I'm not sure what's good or not anymore. I'm really looking for something that is top notch, I don't mind building it or what price it is, as long as it's reasonable (like a uTron @ ~$800 is out of the question -- since I have a girlfriend lol). My girlfriend also wants something with arrow keys, but it's not a deal breaker for me. I think the main thing is that it has quality keycaps, and that I can program the standard board, and the fn layers however I want (firmware level not os).


For your GF, FC660C is one best 60% out there
For you if you want a top notch keyboard, Type-S with Hasu controller which provides you a fully programmable controller
Trust me, Type-S feeling is one of best typing feeling you will ever experience








Normal HHKB looks good also
HHKB is not programmable but custom controller will do (Hasu is only one who makes custom controller, moreover, its has BT module)


----------



## ZeroTolerance

Any keyboards you currently have in mind:Cm Storm Quickfire rapid-i , quickfire tk,Corsair Strafe,Logitech g610
Price:Sub 120$ preferably sub 100$ Only from amazon unless another store offers intl. shipping+import fees for 30 bucks
Backlighting:Yes color doesnt matter dont care for modes rgb etc
Size: Prefer less than full size but doesnt matter
Use: Typing, fps games
Usb
Min 6 key ro
Macro keys:no
Media keys: Preferable but not critical Layout: Iso preferable but ansi ok
Switch type Brown , blue or green

I was gonna open a new thread but writing here instead, im trying to decide between the keyboards above.
Does any of them have significant difference between keycap quality? Or problem with leds(i know early rapid-i had)
I tried browns very briefly and they were kinda light does blues offer noticable increase in force?
Also if i decide tobgo with browns i can buy g610 locally which is a plus.


----------



## ZipoT

*Location:* Malaga (Spain)

*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
https://www.amazon.es/
https://www.wipoid.com/
https://www.vsgamers.es/
http://www.pccomponentes.com/
http://xtremmedia.com/

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
Not specific models, but I want a backlighting keyboard to play at night with the lights of the room off, best if its lights can be turned on and off or at least they are subtle during daylight hours.

*Price:* Up to 125 EUR

*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes. As for the colour, I have no preference as long as the keys are well illuminated.

*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size

*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* General use: gaming and occasional typing

*USB/ PS2:* No preference here.

*KRO:* 6-KR0 at least

*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes

*Media keys (yes/ no):* Indifferent

*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* QWERTY (Spanish) See here: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/74/KB_Spanish.svg

*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Not known

**Noise level (high/low):* Low

**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes

**Stiffness (high/ low):* Medium if possible


----------



## Zer0CoolX

*Location:* US (prefer Amazon)
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* (Corsair K70, G.SKILL RIPJAWS KM780)
*Price:* under $100 if possible, no more than $140
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, red or RGB
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming mostly (some office, programming, browsing, email)
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* IDK, not sure. understand the term, not sure the impact
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* if possible but not a must
*Media keys (yes/ no):* prefer this (primarily volume, play/pause, previous and next. Other keys not important for me)
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US (English)/QWERTY
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Im thinking MX Red or MX Brown. id like low noise and not sure I need tactile feedback
I currently have a non-mech keyboard in the form of a Microsoft Sidewinder X4. The keyboard itself works well enough and I likely wouldn't be looking for a new 1 except one of the plastic feet to prop up/angle the board has broken so my options are ghetto rig or get another keyboard. This board was like $40 and lasted 3 years but If spending $100 will get me a better keyboard that wont physically break due to weak non-critical parts then ill be happy.

My setup is black/red so id prefer a black keyboard with red or rgb lights. I also prefer a more minimal/classic look instead of the "gamer/space ship" aesthetic. I mentioned the G.Skill KM780 and while I dont much care for the appearance but it seems to be priced well, has decent reviews, and meets other criteria. There seems to be about a million versions of the K70, ones I had in mind were about $120. I like the appearance of this but its also much more costly. Id like to stay as far under $100 as possible.

Thanks for any recommendations.

PS - I almost exclusively order from Amazon, I have credits, prime account etc. Open to recommendations they dont carry but its unlike I will buy anything they do not carry unless its really that much better than what they do have.


----------



## Pulkovnick

*Location:* Germany
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* Mainly Amazon.de, Ebay.de
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* K70 Rapidfire RGB, Logitech G810, Corsair Strafe RGB MX Silent, Steelseries Apex M800 or something with MX Reds
*Price:* The best under 150 Euro/170 $
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, preferably RGB but blue looks OK too
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games (fps, moba) and a bit of typing
*USB/ PS2:* can go both ways
*KRO:* Infinite (N-KRO if that's how it's called)
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no plans in using it (but can be there)
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Would be nice (not necessarily)
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US QWERTY
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Choosing between MX Speed, Romer-G, QS1 and MX Red, MX Silent
**Noise level (high/low):* preferably low (can be medium if Speed difference is high/noticeable)
**Tactility (yes/ no):* no
**Stiffness (high/ low):* low to medium

Now i got the Razer Blackwidow Chroma Green Switches and it's a lot too loud for me (other things are good in my opinion), before i had Steelseries 6gv2 with MX black it was a quiet enough but maybe a bit too stiff since i'm bottoming out the keys always.

Now i think about 5 switches (also hard time to choose the fast ones or the silent ones) and i know it's matter of preference and so on but are really MX Speed the "game changing" ones?
I've read a bit and they seems like they are even faster than Romer-G and QS1 but is it really worth to get the fastest?

Also i have one more question (and i don't want to start new topic) because i have seen here a lot of Ducky/Das Keyboard enthusiasts: What makes them so special?
Where i live Ducky shine 5 cost 200 Euro and it looks kinda "standard", does it really worth to pay almost twice the price of logitech g810 (25% more of the others i'm looking at now)?

Thanks for an answers


----------



## ncck

Hey guys I'm using a thermaltake meka g1 104 (black cherry) and my fingers are getting a little tired of it. I was going to just change the keycaps but I figured I'd try a new switch entirely

So after looking at many keyboards I picked a few out, I've never used gateron OR topre and I'm mainly gaming but cherry black is a harder to press with little feedback.. so I guess I want a slightly softer click and maybe some feeling in the key press? Here is my picked out selection.

realforce tkl 45g topre
realforce tkl 55g topre
varmilo tkl gateron brown
CM Novatouch topre
varmilo 87key with clears.. not available atm but it will be back

which do you think would be best suited for me? I've seen smaller scale keyboards but I want to keep arrow keys/f1-12 keys and I also wanted the ins/del/prtscr keys

I'm not sure if any of those keyboards are ps/2 compatible which is the way I use my keyboard now but I assume they all have NKRO.. I mainly game but I do type sometimes just getting tired of the mx black cherries

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gladi

Hey

Id like to upgrade from my Logitech G15 (old) into the modern age









*Location: Germany*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: https://www.caseking.de/*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: SteelSeries Apex M800*
*Price: 150 Euro*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): does not matter*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games and every day typing*
*USB/ PS2: Dont matter*
*KRO: Full n-key rollover please*
*Macro keys (yes/ no): yes but just one set of 6 keys to the left*
*Media keys (yes/ no): not really*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): DE layout please*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low): low*
**Tactility (yes/ no): yes (i think, if its the senseable feedback when pressing the keys, like how hard it is to press?)*
**Stiffness (high/ low): low*
My first real keyboard was a compaq one I think it was a RT-101.
I still have it somewhere (not at hand at the moment), that was a real nice keyboard in regards to the keys in terms of noise and handling
something close to that would be nice.

edit: I have no issue ordering from manufactures or www.amazon.de

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Natskyge

*Location:* Denamark.
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* If i knew i wouldn't be asking.
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Not realy.
*Price:* No upper limit.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Don't care.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* 60/65%
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and typing
*USB/ PS2:* Don't care
*KRO:* Higher the better, but i don't realy care.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Don't care.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Don't care.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Nordic/ ISO
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Topre or MX-Reds


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zer0CoolX*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US (prefer Amazon)
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* (Corsair K70, G.SKILL RIPJAWS KM780)
> *Price:* under $100 if possible, no more than $140
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, red or RGB
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming mostly (some office, programming, browsing, email)
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:* IDK, not sure. understand the term, not sure the impact
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* if possible but not a must
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* prefer this (primarily volume, play/pause, previous and next. Other keys not important for me)
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US (English)/QWERTY
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Im thinking MX Red or MX Brown. id like low noise and not sure I need tactile feedback
> I currently have a non-mech keyboard in the form of a Microsoft Sidewinder X4. The keyboard itself works well enough and I likely wouldn't be looking for a new 1 except one of the plastic feet to prop up/angle the board has broken so my options are ghetto rig or get another keyboard. This board was like $40 and lasted 3 years but If spending $100 will get me a better keyboard that wont physically break due to weak non-critical parts then ill be happy.
> 
> My setup is black/red so id prefer a black keyboard with red or rgb lights. I also prefer a more minimal/classic look instead of the "gamer/space ship" aesthetic. I mentioned the G.Skill KM780 and while I dont much care for the appearance but it seems to be priced well, has decent reviews, and meets other criteria. There seems to be about a million versions of the K70, ones I had in mind were about $120. I like the appearance of this but its also much more costly. Id like to stay as far under $100 as possible.
> 
> Thanks for any recommendations.
> 
> PS - I almost exclusively order from Amazon, I have credits, prime account etc. Open to recommendations they dont carry but its unlike I will buy anything they do not carry unless its really that much better than what they do have.


Definitely check out the Corsair K70 then, looks like it fits but is pricey. A lot of the price has to do with the name and that its a full size keyboard. You can get much better build quality keyboards for that price but most likely not in a full-size. But for a full size keyboard, you cant go wrong with the K70. If you want to fancy the idea of a tenkeyless keyboard,60%, or just smaller size look into the CM Storm TK, MagicForce68, or TT eSports Poseidon RGB for decent boards under $100. I personally have a MagicForce68 which is only 68keys, fairly small but I was able to get custom Gateron Reds in it (which are said to be noticeably smoother than MX Cherry Reds) and its perfect for gaming. You don't realize that its that small when in use, only really when you just look at it. But i also have no need for the extra keys as i built it specifically for gaming. Options above are a better choice for overall use but just costs more.


----------



## chartiet

*Location:* US
*Price:* Low but not cheap quality (<$100?). Bang for Buck!
*Backlighting:* None, if possible. Or must have option to turn off (White, Red, Green).
*Size:* Full Size
*Use:* Everyday, gaming.
*USB/ PS2:* PS2, doesn't matter.
*KRO:* 6-KRO, doesn't matter.
*Macro keys:* No, doesn't matter.
*Media keys:* No, doesn't matter.
*Layout:* US
*Switch type:* MX Red.
Biggest issue is availability of suggestions. Need an option available from Amazon, Newegg, etc. Thanks!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Price:* Low but not cheap quality (<$100?). Bang for Buck!
> *Backlighting:* None, if possible. Or must have option to turn off (White, Red, Green).
> *Size:* Full Size
> *Use:* Everyday, gaming.
> *USB/ PS2:* PS2, doesn't matter.
> *KRO:* 6-KRO, doesn't matter.
> *Macro keys:* No, doesn't matter.
> *Media keys:* No, doesn't matter.
> *Layout:* US
> *Switch type:* MX Red.
> Biggest issue is availability of suggestions. Need an option available from Amazon, Newegg, etc. Thanks!


Cooler Master QuickFire XT/QuickFire XT-i? They seem available, barely. Ah, great price here on the MX Blue one!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00DKXXABK/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Price:* Low but not cheap quality (<$100?). Bang for Buck!
> *Backlighting:* None, if possible. Or must have option to turn off (White, Red, Green).
> *Size:* Full Size
> *Use:* Everyday, gaming.
> *USB/ PS2:* PS2, doesn't matter.
> *KRO:* 6-KRO, doesn't matter.
> *Macro keys:* No, doesn't matter.
> *Media keys:* No, doesn't matter.
> *Layout:* US
> *Switch type:* MX Red.
> Biggest issue is availability of suggestions. Need an option available from Amazon, Newegg, etc. Thanks!


This is a relatively easy one, a lot of it will just come down to personal preferences honestly.

Rosewill RK 9000v2: Basic, solid, mechanical keyboard decently under $100
https://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-Mechanical-Keyboard-RK-9000V2-RE/dp/B00UBQZPXK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1471534564&sr=8-3&keywords=rosewill+rk-9000v2

CM Storm QuickFire Ultimate: Again, pretty basic full size but with backlit leds. CM Storm makes good mechs under $100 in other form factors.
https://www.amazon.com/CM-Storm-QuickFire-Ultimate-Mechanical/dp/B00EJ8CKIY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1471534645&sr=8-1&keywords=full+size+mechanical


----------



## pack66

*Location*: US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None at the moment, Rosewill maybe?
*Price*: $100 or less. The lower the better as long as noise request is met.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no )*: Doesn't matter, although I wouldn't mind a little bling.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size or flexible due to price, would prefer a number pad though.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and every day typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB please.
*KRO*: Doesn't matter.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter.
*Media keys (yes/ no)*: Doesn't matter.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US please.
*Switch type* (if not known complete the questions below): I think black/brown mx?
**Noise level (high/low):* As little noise as possible is preferred as this will be in my bedroom.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter. I'm used to Dell keyboards, which work ok, but I'd like to try mechanical to see if I like it.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Doesn't matter, but probably low, since I imagine the Dell keyboards are low and what I'm used to.

Basically, I'm looking at something entry level, low cost to see if I like mechanical and it has to be comparable to a standard Dell keyboard in noise since the computer is in my bedroom. So low cost, low noise...everything else is relatively flexible...but keypad would be nice.

Thanks!


----------



## Bloodymight

*Location:* Germany
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* http://geizhals.de/
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* K70, K95, Ducky Shine 5(or 6; release end of sept. this year)
*Price:* up to 220€
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes, white or preferably rgb
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games(mainly Unreal Tournament, Dota2 & CS:GO)
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* NKRO, 6 KRO
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* doesn't matter
*Media keys (yes/ no):* yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* (german)QWERTZ
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX red


----------



## Krucid

*Location:* USA
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Azio MGK L80, Corsair K70
*Price:* 160.00 or Less
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes RGB
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Don't Care
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown
**Noise level (high/low):* Don't Care
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):[/B

I am up for suggestions besides these two keyboards i have been looking at. Thanks in advance.*


----------



## phillipthegreat

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I like boards that look like the Corsair k65, where the keys are sorta just on their own, or boards with a staircase profile
*Price:* 0-150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* couldn't care less
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Would prefer TKL or full size, but I won't reject 60%
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming 24/7
*USB/ PS2:* I would very well enjoy a wireless board, but if not, then just usb.
*KRO:* a lot. ya know, for games
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* couldn't care
*Media keys (yes/ no):* don't care
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX red or clear, or topre


----------



## NameUnknown

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None currently
*Price:* $200 is max, would prefer around $150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, colors don't matter much though
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, programming, and everyday use
*USB/ PS2:* USB preferred, though not a deal breaker if PS\2
*KRO:* No preference
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* If possible, but not a deal breaker
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type:* Cherry MX Brown > Clear > Blue If neither are possible then one that I can change them on.
*Other:* I would love it if this were a wireless keyboard though those seem few and far between in mechanical keyboards. Oh and this is a big one for me, it has to be durable enough to take the beating my cheap Dell keyboards have managed to sustain at work when I get angry. To put it simply, I'm on keyboard 3 for the last 12 months and mouse 9 this calendar year.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krucid*
> 
> *Location:* USA
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Azio MGK L80, Corsair K70
> *Price:* 160.00 or Less
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes RGB
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games
> *USB/ PS2:* USB
> *KRO:*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Don't Care
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Brown
> **Noise level (high/low):* Don't Care
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> **Stiffness (high/ low):[/B
> 
> I am up for suggestions besides these two keyboards i have been looking at. Thanks in advance.*


Ducky Shine 5.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillipthegreat*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I like boards that look like the Corsair k65, where the keys are sorta just on their own, or boards with a staircase profile
> *Price:* 0-150
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* couldn't care less
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Would prefer TKL or full size, but I won't reject 60%
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming 24/7
> *USB/ PS2:* I would very well enjoy a wireless board, but if not, then just usb.
> *KRO:* a lot. ya know, for games
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* couldn't care
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* don't care
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX red or clear, or topre


I guess any nice keyboard with one of those switches will work for you. Not many have that physical design sadly, which is just better in my opinion. Ducky Shine 5, MK Disco TKL, CODE keyboard, KUL ES-87, various Leopold models.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* None currently
> *Price:* $200 is max, would prefer around $150
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, colors don't matter much though
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, programming, and everyday use
> *USB/ PS2:* USB preferred, though not a deal breaker if PS\2
> *KRO:* No preference
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* If possible, but not a deal breaker
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type:* Cherry MX Brown > Clear > Blue If neither are possible then one that I can change them on.
> *Other:* I would love it if this were a wireless keyboard though those seem few and far between in mechanical keyboards. Oh and this is a big one for me, it has to be durable enough to take the beating my cheap Dell keyboards have managed to sustain at work when I get angry. To put it simply, I'm on keyboard 3 for the last 12 months and mouse 9 this calendar year.


Ducky Shine 5. I've brought my Shine 2 around in a bag through public transportation, they can take beatings.


----------



## Leito360

*Location:* UK
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I already own Steelseries 6GV2, i'm looking for a better quality but visually similar product
*Price:* USD200
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Nope
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming/typing
*USB/ PS2:* I don't care
*KRO:* I don't care
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* I don't care
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Black/Red, but I'm open to options
**Noise level (high/low):* I don't care
**Tactility (yes/ no):* I don't care
**Stiffness (high/ low):* I don't care


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leito360*
> 
> 
> *Location:* UK
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I already own Steelseries 6GV2, i'm looking for a better quality but visually similar product
> *Price:* USD200
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Nope
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming/typing
> *USB/ PS2:* I don't care
> *KRO:* I don't care
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* No
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* I don't care
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Black/Red, but I'm open to options
> **Noise level (high/low):* I don't care
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* I don't care
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* I don't care


Cooler Master QuickFire XT, Leopold FC900R, WASD V2, Filco Majestouch 2.


----------



## bluerunner182

Location: US
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Corsair K70 LUX RGB, Ducky Shine 5 RGB both with MX Browns
Price: USD $100-$200
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, RGB
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming/typing
USB/ PS2: I don't care
KRO: I don't care
Macro keys (yes/ no): No
Media keys (yes/ no): Yes
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): I don't care
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Brown
*Noise level (high/low): low-medium
*Tactility (yes/ no): I don't care
*Stiffness (high/ low): I don't care
Looking for alternative options that I haven't considered. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## boredgunner

Ducky is the way to go for RGB backlit keyboards.


----------



## bluerunner182

What makes it so much better than Corsair? Many people point to not having to utilize software for the backlighting options, but some prefer going through the software instead. Are there any other material differerences?


----------



## MasterBash

Anyone tried both Cherry MX Speed Keys (corsair rapidfire) and Romer-G keys? Which one did you prefer and why?

EDIT : Forgot to add Speed to Cherry MX


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluerunner182*
> 
> What makes it so much better than Corsair? Many people point to not having to utilize software for the backlighting options, but some prefer going through the software instead. Are there any other material differerences?


Because of Corsair, avoid Corsair keyboards at all cost
Ducky build is much better than Corsair


----------



## bluerunner182

I was able to pick up a Ducky Shine 5 with MX browns, thanks for the advice


----------



## MasterBash

Like... I want a Corsair keyboard myself because I love the fact that there is no "casing", but so many people keep saying they are bad quality, yet plenty of people seems to be so happy with their Corsair keyboard.

What exactly is the problem with the keyboards? I want to buy the rapidfire if its better than Romer-G.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

*Location:* Finland
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* https://www.jimms.fi/en/Product/List/000-109/oheislaitteet--nappaimistot-ja-hiiret--mekaaniset https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/catalog/6243c/Mekaaniset http://www.webhallen.com/fi-fi/tietokoneet_ja_tarvikkeet/nappaimistot_hiiret/nappaimistot/mekaaniset/
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Possibly Cooler Master MasterKeys Pro M White
*Price:* Up to 200 Euro, but if something is what I need and good quality for less then all the better.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not necessary but can suffer programmable RGB, white or blue, but not red.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* I miss my number pad sometimes, full size but more compact if possible.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, Typing.
*USB/ PS2:* Dont mind.
*KRO:* NKRO would be nice, honestly don't know a lot about it.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not bothered
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Volume up down is nice, so I guess yes but not a deal breaker.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Nordic
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry reds.
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*
I really like my Noppoo Choc Mini, but living in Finland now a Nordic layout would help a lot. Also miss a number pad occasionally, I love the size and look of 60% if there was a more compact design with a number pad that would be fantastic.


----------



## siryak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluerunner182*
> 
> I was able to pick up a Ducky Shine 5 with MX browns, thanks for the advice


May I ask where you found them? I am having trouble locating them in the US. The only thing I can find are Red and Blue switch Shine 5s.


----------



## bluerunner182

I found it on Craigslist in my city, unfortunately. I would give that or Facebook marketplace a try, you may have some luck. Everywhere else I looked only had reds and blues


----------



## Blue64

[*] *Location: USA
[*] Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky 5 Shine, Das professional 4, Corsair Strafe (open to others)
[*] Price: 200 or less
[*] Backlighting (yes (color?)/ no ):Yes, prefer RGB or blue
[*] Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size or larger
[*] Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):Gaming and programming
[*] USB/ PS2: either or
[*] KRO: true NKRO or simulated NKRO.
[*] Macro keys (yes/ no): don't care
[*] Media keys (yes/ no)referably
[*] Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
[*] Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Cherry MX brand
[*] *Noise level (high/low): Lower the better
[*] *Tactility (yes/ no): yes
[*] *Stiffness (high/ low): 40g-55g*


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> I really like my Noppoo Choc Mini, but living in Finland now a Nordic layout would help a lot. Also miss a number pad occasionally, I love the size and look of 60% if there was a more compact design with a number pad that would be fantastic.


I looked through those two stores, tough choice. The only real MasterKeys review I've seen is *this one*. Considering your requirements and what that store has, I can't name anything else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue64*
> 
> [*] *Location: USA
> [*] Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Ducky 5 Shine, Das professional 4, Corsair Strafe (open to others)
> [*] Price: 200 or less
> [*] Backlighting (yes (color?)/ no ):Yes, prefer RGB or blue
> [*] Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size or larger
> [*] Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):Gaming and programming
> [*] USB/ PS2: either or
> [*] KRO: true NKRO or simulated NKRO.
> [*] Macro keys (yes/ no): don't care
> [*] Media keys (yes/ no)referably
> [*] Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> [*] Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Cherry MX brand
> [*] *Noise level (high/low): Lower the better
> [*] *Tactility (yes/ no): yes
> [*] *Stiffness (high/ low): 40g-55g*


I vote for the Ducky Shine 5. Reliable, well-rounded choice, can't go wrong.


----------



## TheLastHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> *Because of Corsair, avoid Corsair keyboards at all cost*
> Ducky build is much better than Corsair


What does this mean?? I just picked up a K70 Lux (blue LED version), and it's great...


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I looked through those two stores, tough choice. The only real MasterKeys review I've seen is *this one*. Considering your requirements and what that store has, I can't name anything else.


Well there were 3 stores there







But I appreciate you having a look for me.

Doesnt look like The CM Masterkeys is all that, I'd prefer to buy something well made all round. Would you perhaps list some of good build quality that would fit my requirements without the Nordic layout? If there's nothing compact with a number pad it could be 60% or TKL as I do like the smaller form. I can do my own research into remapping and replacing keycaps or looking for Nordic versions. Thanks.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> Well there were 3 stores there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I appreciate you having a look for me.
> 
> Doesnt look like The CM Masterkeys is all that, I'd prefer to buy something well made all round. Would you perhaps list some of good build quality that would fit my requirements without the Nordic layout? If there's nothing compact with a number pad it could be 60% or TKL as I do like the smaller form. I can do my own research into remapping and replacing keycaps or looking for Nordic versions. Thanks.


Honestly you might like the QuickFire TK just for its layout. Almost TKL sized but full functionality. I had one, the quality isn't on the same level as the Rapid but it works. The keycaps aren't terrible.


----------



## Dreeker

I don't know what keyboard choose, The Steelseries Apex M800 or the Corsair K70 RGB RapidFire


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreeker*
> 
> I don't know what keyboard choose, The Steelseries Apex M800 or the Corsair K70 RGB RapidFire


I would personally get the Corsair out of the 2, but have you looked at the Ducky Shine 5? I would choose that out of all of them.


----------



## Dreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I would personally get the Corsair out of the 2, but have you looked at the Ducky Shine 5? I would choose that out of all of them.


It's beautiful, but i don't know the Actuation and Reset Depth that Ducky Shine 5 has, but it would be a nice buy


----------



## ajx

Cooler Maser Masterkey Pro is also a good candidate
Best advice: get Cooler Master/Ducky keyboard
Corsair/Steelseries/Roccat/Razer and the other gaming branding are garbage


----------



## Dreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Cooler Maser Masterkey Pro is also a good candidate
> Best advice: get Cooler Master/Ducky keyboard
> Corsair/Steelseries/Roccat/Razer and the other gaming branding are garbage


I agree, but between Steelseries Apex M800 and Corsair K70 RGB RapidFire, what would you choose?


----------



## ajx

K70, Apex use Kail switches, its chinese clone of Cherry, not really reliable, cheap version
There are variability issues (different actuation force)


----------



## Dreeker

Thank you very much bro, I will buy it. Greetings


----------



## drazah

Of the mainstream keyboards, Corsair makes a decent one especially if you are looking for the MX Cherry Speed, also a thing to think about is even though the actuation point is shorter, the entire throw of the key is shorter too, so if you are a heavy typer or if you ever wanted to add bands to soften them you will bottom out far earlier than a normal key. This was my main issue with the MX Speeds, had a very bad issue with bottoming out heavily, plus I like to use bands to soften the bottom out. A Cherry MX Red w/ bands get it closer to a speed but you have a much softer bottom out.


----------



## ajx

Corsair use controversy OEM which build/uses cheap internal hardware, indeed Corsair keyboards are nice looking keyboard (aluminium, slick design) but its only appearance
Ducky internal hardware for example is much more reliable and solid, good PCB's soldering (i dont know if its the right english term for this)
They dont lie to us, you buy a relative expensive keyboard but it worth it
Many gaming brand keyboards are like Corsair, cheap OEM to reduce production cost
https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=37861.0
Dont also mix up with those gaming brand, for example, Logitech mice are currently the best ones on the market but it doesn't mean their keyboards are good either (on the contrary, its also very cheap quality)


----------



## Houser

Hello ! Need Help !
I want a TKL with cherry mx Blue, but with some RBG light !


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Houser*
> 
> Hello ! Need Help !
> I want a TKL with cherry mx Blue, but with some RBG light !


MK Disco TKL or Ducky One TKL.


----------



## Houser

I'm living in Germany and the transport is like 40 Euro ! Something else?


----------



## Sleazybigfoot

*Location:* The Netherlands
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* www.tweakers.net pricewatch compares across a lot of different stores
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* WASDcode 105-key mx clears (http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/code-keyboard/code-105-key-swe-mechanical-keyboard.html)
Logitech G610 or Logitech G810 (Because of the RGB lighting)
Ducky Shine 5 (also 200 euros)
*Price:* preferably< ~60 euros but I feel that's not going to happen (The code is 180 + shipping lol)
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes. RGB is cool, not required.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, programming and typing
*USB/ PS2:* Preferance PS2, as long as I can hit enough keys
*KRO:* Preferance Nkro but as long as I can hit enough keys
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Don't care
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Audio (wheel)
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Swedish or US I suppose
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
*
**Noise level (high/low):* Don't care
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes? I guess
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Currently using rubber and resting my fingers causes occasional key presses, I hate that so I'm guessing high stiffness
I've never had mechanical switches before, reading about them makes me believe I'd like MX Clears though (but because of rarity MX Browns)

Also the WASD keyboard doesn't slide, at all, that's another pro.
I hate the so called "gamer" keyboards with their ugly designs.


----------



## Tacoboy

I need a brighter keyboard.
Currently using a Logitech G110 keyboard, but my 52 year old eyes would find it a little easier if the keys were brighter.
Anyone know of a decent quality keyboard that would have brighter keys, preferably red back light keys?


----------



## TheLastHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> I need a brighter keyboard.
> Currently using a Logitech G110 keyboard, but my 52 year old eyes would find it a little easier if the keys were brighter.
> Anyone know of a decent quality keyboard that would have brighter keys, preferably red back light keys?


Check out Corsair's line of keyboards, I'm running the K70 with blue backlight. It's plenty bright for me, even on the lowest brightness setting (has 3).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> I need a brighter keyboard.
> Currently using a Logitech G110 keyboard, but my 52 year old eyes would find it a little easier if the keys were brighter.
> Anyone know of a decent quality keyboard that would have brighter keys, preferably red back light keys?


Ducky Shine 5 or MK Disco TKL. 7 brightness levels, the brightest keyboard I've owned by far.


----------



## drazah

Yeah Ducky Shine is probably the way to go if you are looking for a great quality board with back lighting.


----------



## siryak

Ducky Shine 5 would be a fantastic choice, but if you are a fan of MX Browns you may be out of luck.







They are virtually impossible to find and Ducky isn't making them anymore. On top of that the Shine 6 isn't out yet. I'm not sure what Ducky was thinking when they ended the Shine 5 without having the Shine 6 ready. I believe most of the other switches are still in stock, but they may not last either.


----------



## Sleazybigfoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siryak*
> 
> Ducky Shine 5 would be a fantastic choice, but if you are a fan of MX Browns you may be out of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are virtually impossible to find and Ducky isn't making them anymore. On top of that the Shine 6 isn't out yet. I'm not sure what Ducky was thinking when they ended the Shine 5 without having the Shine 6 ready. I believe most of the other switches are still in stock, but they may not last either.


Yeah, I'd love to. I just can't afford to spend 200 euros on a keyboard.

A buddy studies the electronic stuff, we might end up making one our selves. (Price wise we'll probably get close, if not exceed the 200 euro mark. But at least we had fun figuring it out hahaha.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleazybigfoot*
> 
> Yeah, I'd love to. I just can't afford to spend 200 euros on a keyboard.
> 
> A buddy studies the electronic stuff, we might end up making one our selves. (Price wise we'll probably get close, if not exceed the 200 euro mark. But at least we had fun figuring it out hahaha.


You can order a kit and solder it all together yourself also. Or buy an existing PCB, switches, leds if you like, and create a custom case and plate yourselves, could also create your own layout.


----------



## Sleazybigfoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> You can order a kit and solder it all together yourself also. Or buy an existing PCB, switches, leds if you like, and create a custom case and plate yourselves, could also create your own layout.


Yeah that's what we're doing, also because we both enjoy it and he gains experience building his own stuff


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleazybigfoot*
> 
> Yeah that's what we're doing, also because we both enjoy it and he gains experience building his own stuff












That's my next plan too. I felt that I achieved my "end game" with my current board so my next keyboard is definitely going to be a custom build.


----------



## Bulkas

Location: Poland
If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: http://www.ceneo.pl/ http://www.x-kom.pl/
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: k70 rgb, strafe rgb, Logitech g810
Price: doesn't matter
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): rbg would be cool








Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full,
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming 30% (mostly FPS, some MMORPG like wow), Programming 50%, Mails and messengers etc 20%
USB/ PS2: usb
KRO: I don't press more than... 4-5 keys at the same time
Macro keys (yes/ no): no
Media keys (yes/ no): don't care
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
I am not sure what to really pick in my case. I have tried out blues and i found them too noisy,
I have tried out also brown and red and when i have started typing fast i couldn't actually feel much that "bump" from browns, and they seemed simmilar to me.
Was thinking A LOT about mx speeds! I can't try them in any store i think, but i am afraid that they won't be okay for programming/typing. I have met diffrent opinions about those switches for typing.
Heard some about romer-g also but have no idea.
I don't want it to be really noisy like blues - i think speeds are less noisy?
I would like to keep with corsair but if there are any other good ideas with switches that corsair don't have...

*Noise level (high/low): medium
*Tactility (yes/ no): no idea
*Stiffness (high/ low): It would be nice if i could keep fingers on buttons and don't want to accidentally press it. But i don't want buttons to be stiff when pressing. Mx brown/red seemed to be okay with stiffness


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> Location: Poland
> If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: http://www.ceneo.pl/ http://www.x-kom.pl/
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: k70 rgb, strafe rgb, Logitech g810
> Price: doesn't matter
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): rbg would be cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full,
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming 30% (mostly FPS, some MMORPG like wow), Programming 50%, Mails and messengers etc 20%
> USB/ PS2: usb
> KRO: I don't press more than... 4-5 keys at the same time
> Macro keys (yes/ no): no
> Media keys (yes/ no): don't care
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
> I am not sure what to really pick in my case. I have tried out blues and i found them too noisy,
> I have tried out also brown and red and when i have started typing fast i couldn't actually feel much that "bump" from browns, and they seemed simmilar to me.
> Was thinking A LOT about mx speeds! I can't try them in any store i think, but i am afraid that they won't be okay for programming/typing. I have met diffrent opinions about those switches for typing.
> Heard some about romer-g also but have no idea.
> I don't want it to be really noisy like blues - i think speeds are less noisy?
> I would like to keep with corsair but if there are any other good ideas with switches that corsair don't have...
> 
> *Noise level (high/low): medium
> *Tactility (yes/ no): no idea
> *Stiffness (high/ low): It would be nice if i could keep fingers on buttons and don't want to accidentally press it. But i don't want buttons to be stiff when pressing. Mx brown/red seemed to be okay with stiffness


MX Browns are most likely your best bet, or a stiff linear like MX Blacks. MX Speeds are much more of a gimmick and with limited use in keyboards they are not really worth it. Far better off spending that money on a better quality board that will last.

I personally would recommend the Cooler Master MasterKeys Pro keyboards. By far better build quality than any Corsair, Logitech, or other main stream "gamer" keyboard. They make them in a variety of sizes and RGB or just simple white backlighting. They use genuine MX Cherry switches rather than a cheap knock-off or bad "proprietary" switch. They also have a good build quality, standard bottom row incase you ever want to change the keycaps, and a good track record within the mechanical keyboard community.


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> MX Browns are most likely your best bet, or a stiff linear like MX Blacks. MX Speeds are much more of a gimmick and with limited use in keyboards they are not really worth it. Far better off spending that money on a better quality board that will last.
> 
> I personally would recommend the Cooler Master MasterKeys Pro keyboards. By far better build quality than any Corsair, Logitech, or other main stream "gamer" keyboard. They make them in a variety of sizes and RGB or just simple white backlighting. They use genuine MX Cherry switches rather than a cheap knock-off or bad "proprietary" switch. They also have a good build quality, standard bottom row incase you ever want to change the keycaps, and a good track record within the mechanical keyboard community.


MX Browns will be fine for gaming FPS and programming/typing?
Why you say that mx speeds have limited use?
What do you think about reds?


----------



## Shardnax

I'd say mx browns fine for gaming and good for typing.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> MX Browns will be fine for gaming FPS and programming/typing?
> Why you say that mx speeds have limited use?
> What do you think about reds?


I personally find MX Browns to be the best overall MX switch. The tactile bump feeling is fantastic for both gaming and programming. It isn't "clicky" loud like MX Blues so when your spamming keys in games it won't drive you or others insane.

MX Speeds are more of a gimmick than anything. They are only worth it if you are _specifically_ looking for a switch that has a short actuation, but remember we are only talking a few mm so you probably wouldn't even notice OR you may end up making more errors because of such a sensitive switch. I personally don't recommend these because I don't like the selection of keyboards that offer them and they are normally overpriced for really no purpose other than your paying for the "MX Speed" name. Plus I personally have worse typing experiences with Linear switches and a linear switch with an even shorter actuation point would be bad news for me.

But If you specifically hate that tactile feel of Browns, then Linears would be your choice. I have an MF68 with Gateron Reds (similar to MX Reds, just smoother) and its okay for gaming, but I type the worst on it. I bottom out heavily on linear keys, especially the lighter variance like Reds. It is nice SOMETIMES for gaming, smoother key makes it nice for gaming because of its easy to spam but for other games, I find myself miss pressing keys because they are so light. Its a hit or miss really, but that alone is another factor why I am not a huge fan of linear switches in general. I also bottom out heavily on Linear switches like MX Reds, I had to install Orings to dampen that which definitely helped.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> MX Browns will be fine for gaming FPS and programming/typing?
> Why you say that mx speeds have limited use?
> What do you think about reds?


There is no switch only suitable for gaming (fps)
I have friend who play fast fps with MX Blue (Razer BlackWidow) and i do aswell with Topre 45g, once you got familiard with your keyboard, no problem at all








Choosing linear switch for gaming purpose is a bit silly, considering some people might not like linear for typing
You have to choose the best switch for typing (yes keyboards are made for typing at first







)
Gaming comes after


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> There is no switch only suitable for gaming (fps)
> I have friend who play fast fps with MX Blue (Razer BlackWidow) and i do aswell with Topre 45g, once you got familiard with your keyboard, no problem at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Choosing linear switch for gaming purpose is a bit silly*, considering some people might not like linear for typing
> You have to choose the best switch for typing (yes keyboards are made for typing at first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Gaming comes after


AJX is correct, and I just wanted to add a little to what I bolded from what he said...

Many new users to the mechanical keyboard scene will ask "what is the best", and honestly there is no best. Its far too subjective to really say "_X switch is better than Y switch_" and have that be truth, someone will always disagree. You really have to make the distinction between these subjective thoughts that some people try to pass off as objective information.

A switch tester can be your best friend when learning about switches and not knowing what you like yet. This really helped me, I tried easily 10+ MX style switches and disliked them all. I then tried Topre and fell in love. Got myself an HHKB and I use it for everything, and even prefer it for gaming because its what feels the best to me regardless if majority of the community says Topre is bad for gaming. You can definitely look at reviews all day on how a keyboard is built quality wise or what manufactere of MX style switch you want to go with in an objective way, but figuring out what "switch is the best" in more of a general blanket term just cant be done. You may love or dislike what the majority says, but with mechanical keyboards thats absolutely fine!


----------



## SteelBox

Offtopic: Can I send my membrane keyboard to warranty service because one keycap is squealing?


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I personally find MX Browns to be the best overall MX switch. The tactile bump feeling is fantastic for both gaming and programming. It isn't "clicky" loud like MX Blues so when your spamming keys in games it won't drive you or others insane.
> 
> MX Speeds are more of a gimmick than anything. They are only worth it if you are _specifically_ looking for a switch that has a short actuation, but remember we are only talking a few mm so you probably wouldn't even notice OR you may end up making more errors because of such a sensitive switch. I personally don't recommend these because I don't like the selection of keyboards that offer them and they are normally overpriced for really no purpose other than your paying for the "MX Speed" name. Plus I personally have worse typing experiences with Linear switches and a linear switch with an even shorter actuation point would be bad news for me.
> 
> But If you specifically hate that tactile feel of Browns, then Linears would be your choice. I have an MF68 with Gateron Reds (similar to MX Reds, just smoother) and its okay for gaming, but I type the worst on it. I bottom out heavily on linear keys, especially the lighter variance like Reds. It is nice SOMETIMES for gaming, smoother key makes it nice for gaming because of its easy to spam but for other games, I find myself miss pressing keys because they are so light. Its a hit or miss really, but that alone is another factor why I am not a huge fan of linear switches in general. I also bottom out heavily on Linear switches like MX Reds, I had to install Orings to dampen that which definitely helped.


I have tried just typing at store on mx brown and red and when i was typing fast i couldn't feel that much diff, i couldn't feel that tacticle bump.
But remember, it's just simulating typing, not actually had keyboard connected to pc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> AJX is correct, and I just wanted to add a little to what I bolded from what he said...
> 
> Many new users to the mechanical keyboard scene will ask "what is the best", and honestly there is no best. Its far too subjective to really say "_X switch is better than Y switch_" and have that be truth, someone will always disagree. You really have to make the distinction between these subjective thoughts that some people try to pass off as objective information.
> 
> A switch tester can be your best friend when learning about switches and not knowing what you like yet. This really helped me, I tried easily 10+ MX style switches and disliked them all. I then tried Topre and fell in love. Got myself an HHKB and I use it for everything, and even prefer it for gaming because its what feels the best to me regardless if majority of the community says Topre is bad for gaming. You can definitely look at reviews all day on how a keyboard is built quality wise or what manufactere of MX style switch you want to go with in an objective way, but figuring out what "switch is the best" in more of a general blanket term just cant be done. You may love or dislike what the majority says, but with mechanical keyboards thats absolutely fine!


Yes i know, that is a lot of personal prefference... but it's hard to know if i like a switch without typing on it for example few days. There is a problem with a tester in my country, i had to get it from another country and shippment would be expensive but i could do it...


----------



## drazah

Ahh yeah I see that as an issue for people living in certain areas. Luckily I have easy access to switch testers or have the capability of buying a keyboard and easily selling it for what I paid for.


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> Location: Poland
> If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: http://www.ceneo.pl/ http://www.x-kom.pl/
> Any keyboards you currently have in mind: k70 rgb, strafe rgb, Logitech g810
> Price: doesn't matter
> Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): rbg would be cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full,
> Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming 30% (mostly FPS, some MMORPG like wow), Programming 50%, Mails and messengers etc 20%
> USB/ PS2: usb
> KRO: I don't press more than... 4-5 keys at the same time
> Macro keys (yes/ no): no
> Media keys (yes/ no): don't care
> Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
> Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
> I am not sure what to really pick in my case. I have tried out blues and i found them too noisy,
> I have tried out also brown and red and when i have started typing fast i couldn't actually feel much that "bump" from browns, and they seemed simmilar to me.
> Was thinking A LOT about mx speeds! I can't try them in any store i think, but i am afraid that they won't be okay for programming/typing. I have met diffrent opinions about those switches for typing.
> Heard some about romer-g also but have no idea.
> I don't want it to be really noisy like blues - i think speeds are less noisy?
> I would like to keep with corsair but if there are any other good ideas with switches that corsair don't have...
> 
> *Noise level (high/low): medium
> *Tactility (yes/ no): no idea
> *Stiffness (high/ low): It would be nice if i could keep fingers on buttons and don't want to accidentally press it. But i don't want buttons to be stiff when pressing. Mx brown/red seemed to be okay with stiffness


I've ended up with k70 and mx brown was good choice, like you said guys! I would like to share my feelings.

I have been thinking about romer g switches and i have tried out g810 and i didn't like it! Keyboard felt so "plastic" and... just like membrane.
Mx browns works really well for me and i am happy that i didin't pick mx speeds becuase it would be really bad for typing.
Mx blues maybe would be better because of more force needed but i couldn't stand that loud clicks.
Mx reds - i would miss that tactile bump even little that i have now








Sadly I coulnd't try mx clears but they are not popular in my country.

For gaming is more fun and better than membrane g15 or keyboard like in macbook, there is no doubts.
For typing it's nice but is it better? It's diffrent. I am becoming soft typer, with membrane i was bottoming out hardly. Today I did WPM tests on k70 and old membrane keyboard and actually i was a little slower like few words on mechanical keyboard, so no big diffs.

About k70 - i really like it and keyboard feels really premium and build quality is good.

I would switch to LUX k65 because of numpad but there are only red switches available for that model. I am not using numpad hardly so more space on desk and closer mouse maybe would be better.

There is k65 with brown switches but it's not LUX edition. I have read, that LUX edition have bigger fonts and resolved some problems with lighting RGB so it looks like it would be better to stay with LUX? What do you think guys?


----------



## 4estGimp

*Location:* USA
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K70 Rapidfire
*Price:* not a huge factor
*Backlighting :* Red
*Size:* 104 Key
*Use:* Gaming
*USB/ PS2:* Either
*KRO:* maybe
*Macro keys:* No
*Media keys* Volume and Mute are nice to have
*Switch type:* Browns
**Noise level:* Low
**Tactility:* Any
**Stiffness:* Low


----------



## aliG

_*Updating* my post by narrowing down what i would like._

*Location:* United Kingdom
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I have no idea, i own corsair K70 with Cherry MX RED where i feel they are too easy to push down, sometimes i dont even feel it and i have loads of missclicks when typing. Tested in store for MX Browns on one logitech board, Razer Romer G green clicky keys and logitech g810 orion spectrum unknown keys for me. Now i am sure i want to go for *Cherry MX Browns*
*Price:* Doesnt matter
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* any kind of backlight so i can see keys in dark, i dont need RGB
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Preferably keyboard on smaller size. Compact one would be best option as i need numpad. Full TenKey is a bit too large for me
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* I use it for Gaming + typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* doesnt matter
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* doesnt matter
*Media keys (yes/ no):* doesnt matter
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* I love big enter key with qwerty keyboard layout, cant stand small narrow enter keys
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry MX Browns


----------



## aliG

Bump


----------



## aliG

Looks like i have found what i need, just one small Con - small Enter key.

Is it wort to buy this one? http://www.handtec.co.uk/cooler-master-cm-storm-masterkeys-pro-m-usb-qwerty-uk-english-black.html?gclid=Cj0KEQjw2fLGBRDopP-vg7PLgvsBEiQAUOnIXP4I-HTPQE1DTxhP7Neqsi6Hf7JLlwM78qy9lLRjSVMaAnuD8P8HAQ

Cooler Master Masterkeys Pro M with Cherry Mx Browns, is it decent in build quality?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliG*
> 
> Looks like i have found what i need, just one small Con - small Enter key.
> 
> Is it wort to buy this one? http://www.handtec.co.uk/cooler-master-cm-storm-masterkeys-pro-m-usb-qwerty-uk-english-black.html?gclid=Cj0KEQjw2fLGBRDopP-vg7PLgvsBEiQAUOnIXP4I-HTPQE1DTxhP7Neqsi6Hf7JLlwM78qy9lLRjSVMaAnuD8P8HAQ
> 
> Cooler Master Masterkeys Pro M with Cherry Mx Browns, is it decent in build quality?


Definitely The CM MasterKeys Pro keyboards are my recommendation for best "Main-stream" company keyboard on the market. Their previous line of QFR keyboards were a huge success with a great track record, their new line (MasterKeys Pro) is also doing very well. Standard bottom row so the keyboard can take any aftermarket keycap set, genuine Cherry MX switches and none of that proprietary bs, and a good objective build quality for the price and how easy they are to get. CM also has a good RMA team just incase you run into issues and will make sure you come out with a working keyboard at the end.


----------



## aliG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Definitely The CM MasterKeys Pro keyboards are my recommendation for best "Main-stream" company keyboard on the market. Their previous line of QFR keyboards were a huge success with a great track record, their new line (MasterKeys Pro) is also doing very well. Standard bottom row so the keyboard can take any aftermarket keycap set, genuine Cherry MX switches and none of that proprietary bs, and a good objective build quality for the price and how easy they are to get. CM also has a good RMA team just incase you run into issues and will make sure you come out with a working keyboard at the end.


Thanks! I like it has no software to install as its simple plug&play KB with no software. A quick question: can LED brightness be changed?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliG*
> 
> Thanks! I like it has no software to install as its simple plug&play KB with no software. A quick question: can LED brightness be changed?


I can't truthfully answer this as I have never owned one and only tested one without settings up custom profiles.

I know its possible to create custom lighting profiles at different brightnesses but I am not entirely positive if they have a hotkey setup on the FN layer or any type of real-time brightness adjustment other than setting up different profiles.


----------



## aliG

Ordered, however i had to find out lots of things on my own as sellers didnt know what i want from them. On question: does it have large Enter key, they just answered it is a Uk layout Keyboard
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I can't truthfully answer this as I have never owned one and only tested one without settings up custom profiles.
> 
> I know its possible to create custom lighting profiles at different brightnesses but I am not entirely positive if they have a hotkey setup on the FN layer or any type of real-time brightness adjustment other than setting up different profiles.


Thanks! I did order it half an hour ago and it satisfied me enough with options to change brightness via profile because all i need is less bright in nights. I am not going to use breathing raindrop or whatever lightning styles there are on my own imo. Arrives tomorrow, i will drop an update in here how satisfied i am with it.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliG*
> 
> Ordered, however i had to find out lots of things on my own as sellers didnt know what i want from them. On question: does it have large Enter key, they just answered it is a Uk layout Keyboard
> Thanks! I did order it half an hour ago and it satisfied me enough with options to change brightness via profile because all i need is less bright in nights. I am not going to use breathing raindrop or whatever lightning styles there are on my own imo. Arrives tomorrow, i will drop an update in here how satisfied i am with it.


Definitely and looking forward to your experience with it.


----------



## aliG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Definitely and looking forward to your experience with it.


Late update, but it is never too late!








Received my KBD yesterday, was available to start experimenting late in night. First of all i tested typing difference vs Cherry MX Reds and believe me! There is a lot of difference in typing with the same force of a finger needed in theory. In practice it feels totally different. Key pressing feels noticeable harder which i was happy about. Vs Corsair K70 i save 7 cm of my under desk drawer where i keep my mouse and keyboard - so more space for mouse movements which is great! Next stuff i started to test was lightning brightness. And what a surprise i can have 6 different brightness levels of LEDs directly changeable with FN+F2 lighter and FN+F3 darker accordingly. All those fancy light effects are not for me yet, and i think they will almost never be a thing to play with in near future. Overall i am very satisfied with this KBD so far, needs to play some games and test it in gaming environment.

Oh yes one more thing. UK version has Large Enter key but on box it was shown small enter key. While asking via Online chat support for confirmation of Large Enter key where they couldnt answer that. Quite sad it was so i had to take a risk and order anyways. I would be more happy if all web store shops in UK could show actual picture of this particular keyboard with Large Enter key which is for sale in UK.

Ok then, if you guys have any questions i will try to repeat in here.


----------



## tokstollen

Hey! Ive been using this old keyboard at my work

https://www.google.se/search?q=hp+sdl+4000&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiKv66K3aHTAhVBCpoKHavIDpQQ_AUICCgB&biw=1280&bih=918#imgrc=aX1dIUWY956HWM:

To be honest i really like the feel of the keyboard.
What switches is this keyboard using and what mechanical switches resembles them ?

I like it because it have a low profile feel to the keys.

Thanks!


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokstollen*
> 
> Hey! Ive been using this old keyboard at my work
> 
> https://www.google.se/search?q=hp+sdl+4000&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiKv66K3aHTAhVBCpoKHavIDpQQ_AUICCgB&biw=1280&bih=918#imgrc=aX1dIUWY956HWM:
> 
> To be honest i really like the feel of the keyboard.
> What switches is this keyboard using and what mechanical switches resembles them ?
> 
> Thanks!


Thats just a typical membrane keyboard right? Your closest thing would just be another cheapish membrane or if you wanted to spend more money on something of quality, Topre would be your choice.


----------



## tokstollen

Okey.

I have a mechanical keyboard.
But feel like they keys are to high.

Also i like the feel of the old keyboard dell l100.
I suspect it also have membrane switches?

https://www.google.se/search?q=dell+l100&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjfpN3Y4aHTAhUBDiwKHYIaCmIQ_AUICCgB&biw=1280&bih=918#imgrc=DGK8ZLtZIfYrqM:

But how are their switches QX1

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX62291

and their Quick tension switch

https://steelseries.com/gaming-keyboards/apex-100

Maybe the Quick tension switch will come close to The dell l100 and HP keyboard?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokstollen*
> 
> Okey.
> 
> I have a mechanical keyboard.
> But feel like they keys are to high.
> 
> Also i like the feel of the old keyboard dell l100.
> I suspect it also have membrane switches?
> 
> https://www.google.se/search?q=dell+l100&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjfpN3Y4aHTAhUBDiwKHYIaCmIQ_AUICCgB&biw=1280&bih=918#imgrc=DGK8ZLtZIfYrqM:
> 
> But how are their switches QX1
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX62291
> 
> and their Quick tension switch


QX1 switches look just like any other Cherry MX "knock off" so I would assume them to feel similar to an MX Blue switch.

Mechanical keyboards definitely have a higher setting, especially when compared to normal membrane keyboards or scissor-switch style keyboards. The nice thing about mechanical keyboards is that you can change the keycaps to a different profile (if you decide to spend the extra money buying them). You can look at keycap profiles such as DSA, SA, G20, Cherry, and some others if that interests you. If not, your best bet might be to stick with what feels the best to you. Objectively, mech keyboards will last longer and not deteriorate like membrane keyboards, but that doesn't mean they will be good for everyone. I personally don't like MX mechanical switches, they feel cheap to me. I use Topre switches, which is a totally different design from MX switches and closely follows how membrane keyboards work. Topre uses high quality rubber cups (instead of cheap, thin vinyl domes) on a true PCB board (instead of the flexable PCBs in most membrane keyboards) and use a conical spring for the contact (instead of the 2 vinyl/plastic/rubber sheets rubbing together). If you know you like membrane keyboards, you would probably love Topre keyboards, they are just expensive.


----------



## tokstollen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> QX1 switches look just like any other Cherry MX "knock off" so I would assume them to feel similar to an MX Blue switch.
> 
> Mechanical keyboards definitely have a higher setting, especially when compared to normal membrane keyboards or scissor-switch style keyboards. The nice thing about mechanical keyboards is that you can change the keycaps to a different profile (if you decide to spend the extra money buying them). You can look at keycap profiles such as DSA, SA, G20, Cherry, and some others if that interests you. If not, your best bet might be to stick with what feels the best to you. Objectively, mech keyboards will last longer and not deteriorate like membrane keyboards, but that doesn't mean they will be good for everyone. I personally don't like MX mechanical switches, they feel cheap to me. I use Topre switches, which is a totally different design from MX switches and closely follows how membrane keyboards work. Topre uses high quality rubber cups (instead of cheap, thin vinyl domes) on a true PCB board (instead of the flexable PCBs in most membrane keyboards) and use a conical spring for the contact (instead of the 2 vinyl/plastic/rubber sheets rubbing together). If you know you like membrane keyboards, you would probably love Topre keyboards, they are just expensive.


Okey thanks for the detailted infromation im gonna look in to it.
Im have tried like 4 different mechanical keyboards.
Logitech Romer-G,Red switches and Brown.

Its not that a like them but i feel more comfortable when gaming on my cheap membrane keyboard.
Maybe because they keys have a lower profile.


----------



## eclap

Hey guys, I have a Logitech G710+ and I love the thing, problem is the keycaps keep breaking. I've had about 10 of them break in the last year, my QWERTY currently reads QWEEQY.

Yes, I've had a replacement keycap set sent to me by Logitech, great service, but the most used keys have broken more than once, hence my QWERY keycap issue. Also, I just lost the "8" keycap. I mean, how often do you even use the nubmer 8 key on a keyboard with a numpad?

Anyway, it's getting a bit annoying and I'm considering buying a new keyboard or getting a new keycap set. I'm in the UK so it'd have to be a UK set.

That's the cheap option, and I'd love to hear your recommendations. If that fails, I won't mind a new keyboard. I have quite a few specifics I need to have on a keyboard though, here they are...

Backlit, if it's RGB, fine, I don't need a disco ball, just some kind of backlight

Macro keys
Wrist rest
MX Brown or Red keys
Numpad
I honestly couldn't live without these things, maybe I could use black switches, but the other things are non negotiable, I'm afraid... Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclap*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a Logitech G710+ and I love the thing, problem is the keycaps keep breaking. I've had about 10 of them break in the last year, my QWERTY currently reads QWEEQY.
> 
> Yes, I've had a replacement keycap set sent to me by Logitech, great service, but the most used keys have broken more than once, hence my QWERY keycap issue. Also, I just lost the "8" keycap. I mean, how often do you even use the nubmer 8 key on a keyboard with a numpad?
> 
> Anyway, it's getting a bit annoying and I'm considering buying a new keyboard or getting a new keycap set. I'm in the UK so it'd have to be a UK set.
> 
> That's the cheap option, and I'd love to hear your recommendations. If that fails, I won't mind a new keyboard. I have quite a few specifics I need to have on a keyboard though, here they are...
> 
> Backlit, if it's RGB, fine, I don't need a disco ball, just some kind of backlight
> 
> Macro keys
> Wrist rest
> MX Brown or Red keys
> Numpad
> 
> I honestly couldn't live without these things, maybe I could use black switches, but the other things are non negotiable, I'm afraid... Any suggestions? Thanks.


It really depends on what you are willing to spend for quality. I would recommend UK Cherry MX-Board 6.0 or a DUCKY. It is definitely a little harder to find the right board for you because of ISO layout while having the other features.


----------



## eclap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> It really depends on what you are willing to spend for quality. I would recommend UK Cherry MX-Board 6.0 or a DUCKY. It is definitely a little harder to find the right board for you because of ISO layout while having the other features.


Money is not really an issue, as long as it's under £200. DUCKY doesn't come with a wrist rest afaik?

Let me do this properly:

*Location:*UK
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*Open to suggestions
*Price:*Up to £200
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*Yes, RGB ideally, so that I can match with my mouse
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*Full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*Gaming, need a few macro capabilities
*USB/ PS2:*USB
*KRO:*
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*Yes
*Media keys (yes/ no):*Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*UK
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*MX Brown or Red
**Noise level (high/low):*Not that bothered
**Tactility (yes/ no):*Not a top priority
**Stiffness (high/ low):*I would say low stiffness but MX Black also sounds interesting


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclap*
> 
> Money is not really an issue, as long as it's under £200. DUCKY doesn't come with a wrist rest afaik?
> 
> Let me do this properly:
> 
> *Location:*UK
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*Open to suggestions
> *Price:*Up to £200
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*Yes, RGB ideally, so that I can match with my mouse
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*Full size
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*Gaming, need a few macro capabilities
> *USB/ PS2:*USB
> *KRO:*
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):*Yes
> *Media keys (yes/ no):*Yes
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*UK
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*MX Brown or Red
> **Noise level (high/low):*Not that bothered
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*Not a top priority
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*I would say low stiffness but MX Black also sounds interesting


My suggestion would be the Corsair K95, mainly because I am not familiar with the Macro Key experience on other board manufacturers.
Also, the K95 does come with a removable wrist wrest.

https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/product/Qz7CmG/corsair-keyboard-ch9000220na - K95 RGB (Cherry Red)
https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/product/KzNypg/corsair-keyboard-ch9000221na - K95 RGB (Cherry Brown)


----------



## eclap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> My suggestion would be the Corsair K95, mainly because I am not familiar with the Macro Key experience on other board manufacturers.
> Also, the K95 does come with a removable wrist wrest.
> 
> https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/product/Qz7CmG/corsair-keyboard-ch9000220na - K95 RGB (Cherry Red)
> https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/product/KzNypg/corsair-keyboard-ch9000221na - K95 RGB (Cherry Brown)


Thanks, I'd looked into the K95 already and it looks great, has everything I look for in a keyboard, only I keep hearing bad things about Corsair keyboards.

I'm actually just thinking about getting a PBT keycap replacement for my G710+ but it's hard to find them. I would need black keys with backlight, that's really it but I can't find any in the UK :/


----------



## MooMoo

*Location:* Finland, EU
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Corsair K95 RGB PLATINUM
*Price:* up to 200€
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* RGB
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* full size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* games/everyday usage
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* NKRO
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* yes, 5-6 keys would be perfect
*Media keys (yes/ no):* yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Nordic
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* cherry mx brown
**Noise level (high/low):*
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
**Stiffness (high/ low):*
I'm currently using Logitech G710+, but it starts to be useless as keycaps are breaking down. I don't see point buying new keycaps from logitech because this is getting kinda old, leds are dimming down and I've been wanting to have ability to change backlighting more.

I'm looking for similar:ish keyboard as this G710+ but with RGB, mature look not too much "gamer" looking style like logitech G910







. It also should be quality, so razer is no go.

Right now I only see K95 RGB PLATINUM as only choice for my needs (macro keys, customazible RGB, mx brown), but that's maybe because I haven't seen all the offerings.

What would you suggest to look at?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> I'm currently using Logitech G710+, but it starts to be useless as keycaps are breaking down. I don't see point buying new keycaps from logitech because this is getting kinda old, leds are dimming down and I've been wanting to have ability to change backlighting more.
> 
> I'm looking for similar:ish keyboard as this G710+ but with RGB, mature look not too much "gamer" looking style like logitech G910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It also should be quality, so razer is no go.
> 
> Right now I only see K95 RGB PLATINUM as only choice for my needs (macro keys, customazible RGB, mx brown), but that's maybe because I haven't seen all the offerings.
> 
> What would you suggest to look at?


Ducky Shine 6.


----------



## eclap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Ducky Shine 6.


I'm also eyeing up the Shine 6 atm. What makes it so good?

The only thing that makes me hold back atm is that there's no detachable wrist wrap for it. My desk layout is stupid and I really need a detachable wrist rest, otherwise the keyboard becomes uncomfortable.

Ok, how about this, let's compare the Shine 6 to the Corsair K95 RGB Platinum, what does the Shine 6 offer over the K95 Platinum?


----------



## Shardnax

Build quality on Corsair's boards tends to be regarded as poor.


----------



## eclap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Build quality on Corsair's boards tends to be regarded as poor.


What about the build quality though? They're aluminium keyboards using cherry mx switches. I'm not sure if it's poor pcb, or wiring, or soldering, but on the outside, they look no worse than any other keyboard. Maybe the keycaps?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclap*
> 
> I'm also eyeing up the Shine 6 atm. What makes it so good?
> 
> The only thing that makes me hold back atm is that there's no detachable wrist wrap for it. My desk layout is stupid and I really need a detachable wrist rest, otherwise the keyboard becomes uncomfortable.
> 
> Ok, how about this, let's compare the Shine 6 to the Corsair K95 RGB Platinum, what does the Shine 6 offer over the K95 Platinum?


You can get a wrist rest separately, though probably not one that attaches.

The Shine 6 offers awesome LED modes (check out videos), full compatibility with aftermarket keycaps, above average quality stock keycaps (double shot ABS or PBT depending on the model), and if they keep to tradition then superb all around build quality from the soldering to the board and plate mounted switches.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Ducky Shine 6.


That Snow white version looks nice, but it's missing the macro keys which I want. What is that wierd rubber(?) thing on the right of the keyboard?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Build quality on Corsair's boards tends to be regarded as poor.


Why is that? What's wrong with it?


----------



## eclap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> That Snow white version looks nice, but it's missing the macro keys which I want. What is that wierd rubber(?) thing on the right of the keyboard?
> 
> Why is that? What's wrong with it?


That's the mouse bungee


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> That Snow white version looks nice, but it's missing the macro keys which I want. What is that wierd rubber(?) thing on the right of the keyboard?
> 
> Why is that? What's wrong with it?


That's the general take I've seen here and on Geekhack. Considering all the QC control problems they were having with the K95 MX Blue it doesn't seem far off the mark. I haven't owned one before so I can't really speak to it personally.


----------



## paskowitz

If I can get a Das Pro 4 for $100 and I like browns, don't play fast twitch games, and can live without backlighting... should I go for it?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> If I can get a Das Pro 4 for $100 and I like browns, don't play fast twitch games, and can live without backlighting... should I go for it?


Das keyboards are really nice and objectively built well. I am not a fan of full-size but if that's also something you want then I would say go for it. I have 2 office mates at work that use them. One has Blues and the other has Browns and they love it.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Das keyboards are really nice and objectively built well. I am not a fan of full-size but if that's also something you want then I would say go for it. I have 2 office mates at work that use them. One has Blues and the other has Browns and they love it.


Thanks for the reply. The side doesn't bother me and I really could use the num pad.


----------



## bendover

Looking for new keyboard to replace my old QPAD MK-85 (Red). I use keyboard for both typing and gaming.

I've tested the following keyboards:

- Corsair K65 LUX RGB (Red) -> Space bar rattle
- Logitech G810 (G-Romer) -> Switches ok but overall feels cheap, Space bar rattle, Resonance when pushing keys
- Razer Chroma Tournament Edition -> Razer Green switches too loud
- Cooler Master Masterkeys Pro S (Brown) -> Don't like Brown switches. Feels like there's dirt or sand between keycaps and switches.
- Cooler Master Masterkeys Pro S (Red) -> Pretty solid but red switches feels stiffer than QPAD MK-85
- Corsair K65 LUX RGB (Speed) -> For some reason no space bar rattle comparing to red switches. Overall much more solid than red version. Speed switches are REALLY good for typing and gaming.
- Ducky keyboard availability is poor here in Finland.

I'm going to make decision between Corsair K65 RGB (Speed) and Coolermaster Masterkeys S (Red).

Corsair K65 (Speed):

+ Solid board
+ Brushed aluminium feels better than plastic
+ Cherry MX Speed switches performs very well for typing and gaming
+ Nice looking RGB
+ Wrist rest
- Non-standard bottom (never replaced keycaps for QPAD even if I've used same keyboard 5-6 years. Still working without any problems)

Coolermaster Masterkeys S (Red):

+ Solid board
+ Smaller footprint
+ Nice looking RGB
+ Standard keycaps
- Stiff red switches
- USB cable angle

Very close game so it's about PCB and other quality things. Any opinions or more detailed technical data?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bendover*
> 
> Looking for new keyboard to replace my old QPAD MK-85 (Red). I use keyboard for both typing and gaming.
> 
> I've tested the following keyboards:
> 
> - Corsair K65 LUX RGB (Red) -> Space bar rattle
> - Logitech G810 (G-Romer) -> Switches ok but overall feels cheap, Space bar rattle, Resonance when pushing keys
> - Razer Chroma Tournament Edition -> Razer Green switches too loud
> - Cooler Master Masterkeys Pro S (Brown) -> Don't like Brown switches. Feels like there's dirt or sand between keycaps and switches.
> - Cooler Master Masterkeys Pro S (Red) -> Pretty solid but red switches feels stiffer than QPAD MK-85
> - Corsair K65 LUX RGB (Speed) -> For some reason no space bar rattle comparing to red switches. Overall much more solid than red version. Speed switches are REALLY good for typing and gaming.
> - Ducky keyboard availability is poor here in Finland.
> 
> I'm going to make decision between Corsair K65 RGB (Speed) and Coolermaster Masterkeys S (Red).
> 
> Corsair K65 (Speed):
> 
> + Solid board
> + Brushed aluminium feels better than plastic
> + Cherry MX Speed switches performs very well for typing and gaming
> + Nice looking RGB
> + Wrist rest
> - Non-standard bottom (never replaced keycaps for QPAD even if I've used same keyboard 5-6 years. Still working without any problems)
> 
> Coolermaster Masterkeys S (Red):
> 
> + Solid board
> + Smaller footprint
> + Nice looking RGB
> + Standard keycaps
> - Stiff red switches
> - USB cable angle
> 
> Very close game so it's about PCB and other quality things. Any opinions or more detailed technical data?


I'd personally go with the CM MasterKeys S. Objectively, I have just seen better longevity with these boards then Corsairs and have heard nothing but good things about the RMA process with CM just in case anything does happen. I am more of a keyboard enthusiast so something like non-standard bottom row is a negative for me personally but not for the majority. I also prefer a much smaller keyboard with a high-profile case, I have never been a fan of low-profile cases where the keys float, you get a much different sound and that plastic-y clack just drives me insane. Again, these are all subjective things that could be a negative or positive depending on what you like.

Also, if its worth anything, the MX switches will become smoother with time. They do tend to soften out and lose that scratchiness feeling.


----------



## Simmons572

I agree with what drazzah. The only reason why I would suggest a Corsair keyboard is for the people who like to have really intricate animated lighting profiles.

@bendover If that is not something you are interested in, I also would suggest that you go with the Masterkeys S.


----------



## bendover

Thanks. I keep Masterkeys S and return K65. What's you recommendation for keycaps?

@drazah You're right about "plastic clack" sound. Especially space bar is really noisy...no rattle but noisy.


----------



## Zelo

Currently trying to decide between the Logitech G Pro keyboard and K65. I'm really liking the speed of these switches, the G Pro does have more of a rubber dome feel to it with its ROMER-G switches.

Will the Masterkeys S be getting MX-Silver switches?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zelo*
> 
> Currently trying to decide between the Logitech G Pro keyboard and K65. I'm really liking the speed of these switches, the G Pro does have more of a rubber dome feel to it with its ROMER-G switches.
> 
> Will the Masterkeys S be getting MX-Silver switches?


Not sure about the MasterKeys getting MX-Silvers. They recently have been released to the public so I would assume more manufacturers to pick them up in future lines.


----------



## bendover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zelo*
> 
> Currently trying to decide between the Logitech G Pro keyboard and K65. I'm really liking the speed of these switches, the G Pro does have more of a rubber dome feel to it with its ROMER-G switches.
> 
> Will the Masterkeys S be getting MX-Silver switches?


According to this post Speed switches will be added to Masterkeys.

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/cooler-master-masterkeys-s-cherry-mx-speed-switches,33425.html


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bendover*
> 
> According to this post Speed switches will be added to Masterkeys.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/cooler-master-masterkeys-s-cherry-mx-speed-switches,33425.html


This is great news. I personally am not a fan of the MX Speeds(Silver) because I find them fatiguing due to the shorter throw but A LOT of people will go after these for that factor. It's not to see an already great keyboard have more options available, the CM MasterKeys Pro will still remain as my favorite "mainstream" keyboard that is widely available. +1 for this info, thank you


----------



## Zelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bendover*
> 
> According to this post Speed switches will be added to Masterkeys.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/cooler-master-masterkeys-s-cherry-mx-speed-switches,33425.html


When will this keyboard be released?


----------



## Zelo

Coolermaster Masterkeys S w/ Silver switches up on massdrop. Expected to ship June 26.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/cooler-master-masterkeys-s-mechanical-keyboard


----------



## joaogma

I'm looking for a good TKL backlit keyboard.

Deciding between Ducky One TKL RGB (Browns), Masterkeys Pro S RGB, G PRO, but very open to advise.


----------



## Dtrain

*Location: USA
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Leopold 900R
Price: $150
Backlighting: Doesn't matter. Preferable if not
Size: Full Size
Use: Typing
USB/ PS2: USB
Macro keys: Yes
Media keys: Doesn't matter/Preferable
Layout: US
Switch type MX Brown*

I'd also like the the keyboard to be standard as I recently got a free pair of Tai-Hao miami keycaps that I want to use for this. I was aiming for a Leopold FC900(noise dampening mat for work sounds very useful in an office) but I can't seem to find it anywhere online now to purchase. I'm open to any suggestions.


----------



## RKDxpress

Try MechanicalKeyboards.com Just arrived Ducky shine 6 brown mx. You could always turn lights off.


----------



## drazah

Leopold or Varmillo would be a great choice. Mechanicalkeyboards.com is definitely one of the better choices. Or check out /r/MechMarket on Reddit.


----------



## blkSith0

1. Quote from my separate thread, created before this one:
Quote:


> Dear experts,
> Can you please suggest any keyboards that fit this profile:
> - Fullsize, with the numpad
> - Backlit - any color, don't need to pay for RGB though, just need to see it
> - Prefer volume controls, USB ports - not required
> - Prefer nothing edgy bulky and gamer-oriented, nor the super-simplified fisher price looking ones, you know
> 
> As for the switches, anything that's quiet & not clicky, and I'll likely be installing o-rings.
> Debating between Cherry Black, Brown, Clear, or any other brands that I don't know of.
> 
> I used to use the Logitech K800
> 
> along with an older Thinkpad keyboard, so what key switch options would mimic the force of those?
> 
> Some that interested me so far were the Cooler Master MasterKeys Pro L or the MK Fission White LED.


2. Formatted list for this thread:
In general, favoring function over form.

*Location:* USA
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Master Cooler Prokeys L, the MK Fission White LED, etc
*Price:* <$150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, anything to see at night. Don't need to pay a premium for RGB, but if the price is right, sure.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* All of those
*USB/ PS2:* Any
*KRO:* >4 I suppose
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Preferred
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Preferred. USB Ports would be cool too.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* I'll find the keyboard I want, then narrow it down from what's available.
**Noise level (high/low):* Low as possible - probably with o-ring dampeners.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Don't know yet - have not tested enough.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Maybe something similar to this Dell SK-8110. Not sure.








And this may be difficult to find, but can I get something *wireless?*







Big preference.
I look forward to hearing back from the experts.


----------



## sdmf74

*USA*
*Im considering these:
-Ducky One TKL RGB Blue Cherry MX
-Ducky Shine 6 Black PBT Blue or brown Cherry MX
-Topre Realforce RGB Premium Electrostatic Capacitive (Expensive but switches & features look interesting)
-Cooler Master MasterKeys Pro S RGB,Cherry MX Blue
-G.Skill RIPJAWS KM570 RGB Cherry MX Speed Silver
-Max Keyboard Nighthawk Pro X Programmable, Backlit Multicolor LED, Cherry MX RGB Blue Switch
-Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Rapid-i Fully Backlit Blue cherry MX
-Bloody B820 RGB Light Strike Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - LK Blue Switch*

*$100-$170 maybe more if seriously worth it*
*Needs backlight prefer RGB but not absolutely necessary*
*TKL would be nice*
*mostly for gaming*
*USB*
*NKRO*
*Macro keys not needed*
*Media keys would be nice*
*Layout US/ANSI*
*Thinkin about switching to blues*
I hoping you guys can help me out with a new keyboard, Im wanting to order one in the next day or 2 as Im typing on an ancient Dell SK-8135
Im fairly new to mech keyboards, Ive only owned two, one MX red and one MX brown. I liked the browns but I am considering something more clicky, Would I be crazy for buying MX blues to use mainly for gaming?
I am open to other switches like greens,blacks,clear,silvers or the optical switches I just have no experience with any of them. Also Im thinkin a smaller keyboard would be much better for gaming.

My second Corsair mech just died on me and I am fed up with everything Corsair. Corsair products are either JUNK or overpriced or both!
Im very easy on my keyboards & nothing ever spilled on them so no reason for them to have only lasted a year or nearly two.
Trying to keep it in the $100-$170 range but might splurge. These are the KB's I have sparsely researched in the past couple days and in the order (I think) of preference. Please review my list above and tell me if any are garbage or if I should consider something else & why?
Also Amazon prime stock preferable but not a deal breaker


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: snip
> 
> 
> 
> [*] *USA*
> [*] *Im considering these:
> -Ducky One TKL RGB Blue Cherry MX
> -Ducky Shine 6 Black PBT Blue or brown Cherry MX
> -Topre Realforce RGB Premium Electrostatic Capacitive (Expensive but switches & features look interesting)
> -Cooler Master MasterKeys Pro S RGB,Cherry MX Blue
> -G.Skill RIPJAWS KM570 RGB Cherry MX Speed Silver
> -Max Keyboard Nighthawk Pro X Programmable, Backlit Multicolor LED, Cherry MX RGB Blue Switch
> -Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Rapid-i Fully Backlit Blue cherry MX
> -Bloody B820 RGB Light Strike Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - LK Blue Switch*
> 
> [*] *$100-$170 maybe more if seriously worth it*
> [*] *Needs backlight prefer RGB but not absolutely necessary*
> [*] *TKL would be nice*
> [*] *mostly for gaming*
> [*] *USB*
> [*] *NKRO*
> [*] *Macro keys not needed*
> [*] *Media keys would be nice*
> [*] *Layout US/ANSI*
> [*] *Thinkin about switching to blues*
> 
> 
> I hoping you guys can help me out with a new keyboard, Im wanting to order one in the next day or 2 as Im typing on an ancient Dell SK-8135
> Im fairly new to mech keyboards, Ive only owned two, one MX red and one MX brown. I liked the browns but I am considering something more clicky, Would I be crazy for buying MX blues to use mainly for gaming?
> I am open to other switches like greens,blacks,clear,silvers or the optical switches I just have no experience with any of them. Also Im thinkin a smaller keyboard would be much better for gaming.
> 
> My second Corsair mech just died on me and I am fed up with everything Corsair. Corsair products are either JUNK or overpriced or both!
> Im very easy on my keyboards & nothing ever spilled on them so no reason for them to have only lasted a year or nearly two.
> Trying to keep it in the $100-$170 range but might splurge. These are the KB's I have sparsely researched in the past couple days and in the order (I think) of preference. Please review my list above and tell me if any are garbage or if I should consider something else & why?
> Also Amazon prime stock preferable but not a deal breaker


I would recommend looking for a store that has some mechanical demo keyboards with different switches. Just to make sure Blue's or similar switches work for you. While they're not ideal for gaming, quite a few people do manage just fine. And you might find a switch you like better.

When it comes to keyboards that are readily available everywhere, the CM Masterkeys/quickfire are my favorite by far, they have a standard layout and great build quality, much better than most "gaming grade" stuff.

I wouldn't call the corsair keybaords junk, the K-series has been quite solid as far as I'm aware. But they're most definitely overpriced.

Then there's Topre, which they won't have. I personally haven't tried them yet but a lot of people swear by them.


----------



## sdmf74

Thank you I probably wont be demo'ing b4 I buy, the only place near me is a best buy and im pretty sure they only have corsair and razer both out of the question and only gonna have the 2 only switches im already familiar with.
I may have been unlucky twice but both K series KB's just completely died out of the blue for no reason & they werent very old. The second one started to _chatter_ bigtime a month or so b4 it quit (at least I think thats what you call it).
As far as im concerned the only thing Corsair makes that is half way decent is their memory and PSU's & both are way overpriced.

Anyway Im gonna buy real soon, It might be wise for me to just get another set of browns if I splurge, but if I settle for something say in the $100 range I may try out some blues or something similar.
Sounds like you are recommending I get the Cooler Master MasterKeys Pro S RGB then?
Any experience with Ducky?


----------



## hrockh

Logitech G710+ is an awesome keyboard. Das Keyboard as well. But honestly, any Corsair ones will be fine as well, heard they are rather reliable


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> Logitech G710+ is an awesome keyboard. Das Keyboard as well. But honestly, any Corsair ones will be fine as well, heard they are rather reliable


Yeah and now they are willing to sell you a fake leather chair for $350+ too









Evan from mechanical keyboards just recommended the Ganss GK87 for me (which looks pretty nice) so I can add that one to the list, man I never thought I would have this much trouble deciding on a keyboard lol


----------



## dwolvin

I had a Azio Backlit Mechanical Gaming Keyboard (MGK1) for a while- the keys were Cherry brown~ish and decent (Kalih brown) with a volume knob, and they now have an RGB with a volume knob (MGK1-RGB). A bit fancier would be the Azio Mgk L80 (Brown K-SWITCH/ RGB Backlight) MGK-L80-01 which looks nice also, but I have not tried that one. I don't know any on your list specifically other than the coolermaster, my storm lasted two years and died through controller failure (more and more missed keystrokes). I have also heard good things about the E-Element cheapie keyboards...


----------



## sdmf74

Ok I think I have decided on a Ducky One TKL RGB w/ cherry MX Blues and Im gonna slap some white keycaps on it to match my 2 tone white/black caselabs case
but here's my issue I know zero when it comes to keycaps and have only experienced corsair K70 keycaps so any help would be great. mechanicalkeyboards.com said these first 2 sets are compatible...

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2293 - White Floating Doubleshot ABS Keycap Set (Ducky)

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1165 - Cherry MX Keycap Set - Shine 3 White ABS (Ducky)

And I was actually looking at getting these but he didnt mention these ones:

https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1330 - 126 Key Double Shot PBT Keycap Set - White Translucent (Vortex)
If anybody has experience with any of these sets or can recommend which ones will look/feel the best on a Ducky one RGB ?

EDIT: I "think" I can eliminate the Shine 3 set, so now its between the:

White Floating Doubleshot ABS Keycap Set (Ducky)
126 Key Double Shot PBT Keycap Set - White Translucent (Vortex)


----------



## TUFinside

I'm using a Cooler Master TKL Novatouch with PBT (like sanded) gray keycaps and i LUV it. No fancy RGB tho , i also have a TOPRE Realforce and it's awesome too. Can never go back to Cherry MX. The only thing i don't like on my CM is the angled USB connection, other than that, pretty solid keyboard.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> I'm using a Cooler Master TKL Novatouch with PBT (like sanded) gray keycaps and i LUV it. No fancy RGB tho , i also have a TOPRE Realforce and it's awesome too. Can never go back to Cherry MX. The only thing i don't like on my CM is the angled USB connection, other than that, pretty solid keyboard.


Yeah I was looking at the CM S pro & that angled usb was bugging me cause I would have to run it to the left, they should have made it the same as the CM L pro. I wish they had the novatouch with RGB.
Does your Realforce have RGB? Is it true what they say about the cheap sound of the Realforce "RGB only" version? I really considered the Realforce but I need some sort of backlighting & I read a couple negatives about the Realforce RGB & didnt
wanna take any chances with such an expensive board. However by the time I buy keycaps for the Ducky one tkl rgb it too will be pricey. Hope Im happy with the cherry MX "blues"

I wonder how much of a difference the "floating keycaps" would make with the RGB lighting? & if it would have a positive or negative impact


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Yeah I was looking at the CM S pro & that angled usb was bugging me cause I would have to run it to the left, they should have made it the same as the CM L pro. I wish they had the novatouch with RGB.
> Does your Realforce have RGB? Is it true what they say about the cheap sound of the Realforce "RGB only" version? I really considered the Realforce but I need some sort of backlighting & I read a couple negatives about the Realforce RGB & didnt
> wanna take any chances with such an expensive board. However by the time I buy keycaps for the Ducky one tkl rgb it too will be pricey. Hope Im happy with the cherry MX "blues"
> 
> I wonder how much of a difference the "floating keycaps" would make with the RGB lighting? & if it would have a positive or negative impact


I have the 'classic' Realforce TKL, so no RGB. The Realforce RGB is relatively new, but i also read it is so so. I don't have a clue about 'floating keycaps'. You can consider buying the best keyboard you can get and simply use a some sort of light on your desk. RGB keycaps are pretty useless in my opinion. I wouldn't change by keyboard for that, just a personal preference. As for the MX Blue, they're clicky, but i guess you are aware of that.


----------



## AyeOkay

I have a Cherry MX Board 6.0 which unfortunately has developed key chattering over the years. I'm in the market for a new keyboard which is full size with Cherry MX Red keys (or equivalent). Price is not a concern considering I dropped $250 on my last one. I want the best of the best, no compromises. With all these keyboards and new technologies these days, I don't know where to start. Please recommend me a few. Thanks.


----------



## sdmf74

I went ahead and ordered the Ducky one TKL RGB with White Floating Doubleshot ABS Keycap Set (Ducky). I know what you mean so many to choose from, I wanted to get one with optical switches but decided to let the tech mature a little
and since Ive waited 2 years for EVGA to release the Z10 I just decided on the Ducky.


----------



## AyeOkay

Nothing really stands out to me about that keyboard. I'm looking for the latest technologies. For example, the MX Board 6.0 had RealKey and Gold crosspoint technology. RGB lighting would be the last thing I care about.


----------



## sdmf74

Some people require backlighting, I too could care less about rgb but goin with a single color backlit kb would limit choices

Ahh crap I just realized the keyboard I ordered is available with PBT keycaps for the same price at the same store


----------



## resis

I use a Ducky shine (red cherry, red backlighting) since 2013. I deliberately invested the money in a single keyboard that is so robust and high quality that I could use it forever and it still looks, feels and works like new. I'd need to remove the keycaps and clean it some time though.

So it's a good relationship, however, I sometimes think back to times of rubber dome keyboards, with lower keys, shorter travel and that point of actuation that you can really feel. So I wonder what choices do I have for a high quality and durable keyboard, but one that has lower keys, short travel and some form of noticeable actuation? Cherry blue's with the click aren't an option, I mean the rubber dome like actuation, but with a higher quality feel to it.

Red backlighting is a must (if no RGB function).


----------



## Syntractrix

[*] *Location: Europe*
[*] *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
[*] *Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Cherry MX Board 6.0 ?*
[*] *Price: Doesn't matter*
[*] *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Doesn't matter*
[*] *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): TKL*
[*] *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming*
[*] *USB/ PS2: Looking for a PS2 input lag freak*
[*] *KRO: NKRO would be nice*
[*] *Macro keys (yes/ no): No*
[*] *Media keys (yes/ no): Doesn't matter*
[*] *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): Doesn't matter*
[*] *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): Cherry MX Red or Brown*
[*] **Noise level (high/low): Doesn't matter*
[*] **Tactility (yes/ no): Doesn't matter*
[*] **Stiffness (high/ low): Doesn't matter*


----------



## Gohan77

Okay I have had my corsair k70 (mx reds) for 2 years now. I went from a membrane cheap board to that and I have been happy for the most part. I will say typing on reds is a pain as my accuracy took a nose dive but the actual feeling of the keys was more satisfying. Gaming wise, I didn't see a massive difference going from membrane to reds. But that's just me.
However, I find myself tempted to try a new board. I'd love to stick with corsair, as my whole build is matching, but I'm willing to take suggestions on other options like browns or topre switches. I'm looking for a more satisfying touch and deeper sound if that makes sense.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Yeah I was looking at the CM S pro & that angled usb was bugging me cause I would have to run it to the left, they should have made it the same as the CM L pro. I wish they had the novatouch with RGB.
> Does your Realforce have RGB? Is it true what they say about the cheap sound of the Realforce "RGB only" version? I really considered the Realforce but I need some sort of backlighting & I read a couple negatives about the Realforce RGB & didnt
> wanna take any chances with such an expensive board. However by the time I buy keycaps for the Ducky one tkl rgb it too will be pricey. Hope Im happy with the cherry MX "blues"
> 
> I wonder how much of a difference the "floating keycaps" would make with the RGB lighting? & if it would have a positive or negative impact


There is the RealForce RGB which is your best bet.

I have somewhat of a biased opinion because Topre is my favorite switch and I pretty much gave up MX completely for it. I own an HHKB and a RealForce 87U but again keyboards are all about personal preference so its always best to try and figure out what you personally like.

The RGB RealForce will type very similar to a Novatouch, or an improved TypeHeaven if you ever used one of them (cheaper Topre board). It definitely has the signature Topre feel but objectively isn't as "solid" as something like the 87U.

I personally would recommend it, but many won't because of the price tag. Cost really never bothered me on things that I knew I would great mileage out of so to each their own.

Here is a good review of it if you are curious, https://deskthority.net/review-f45/realforce-rgb-t15402.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gohan77*
> 
> Okay I have had my corsair k70 (mx reds) for 2 years now. I went from a membrane cheap board to that and I have been happy for the most part. I will say typing on reds is a pain as my accuracy took a nose dive but the actual feeling of the keys was more satisfying. Gaming wise, I didn't see a massive difference going from membrane to reds. But that's just me.
> However, I find myself tempted to try a new board. I'd love to stick with corsair, as my whole build is matching, but I'm willing to take suggestions on other options like browns or topre switches. I'm looking for a more satisfying touch and deeper sound if that makes sense.


I definitely recommend you try Topre before buying it because it isn't for everyone. It's my personal favorite but many people do not like it or can't justify the cost. As far as a solid MX board similar to Corsair, I would recommend a bit of a higher tier board. Something like a Varmillo or Leopold. You can find these boards for ~$100 to ~$120, no frills but is objectively high quality. I would also recommend the CM Pro series if you are looking for something more mainstream, high availability and with RGB and features.


----------



## Synoxia

I've been diagnosed some rotatory cuff damage so im going to upgrade some ergonomic TKL mechanical keyboard with a reasonable price that it won't be needed to sell my own organs for it










*Location:*
Italy
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
www.amazon.it
www.drako.it
those are the only one i know
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
none
*Price:*
Pricier is better., I'd like to focus on essentials (switches,ergonomics, tkl, feedback) up to 70€
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*
i dont care as long price goes down, i like rgb and red color anyway
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*
60-80% range,, depends on price/avaiability. The perfect keyboard for me i would be 60% as i dont care of directionals with only F1,F2etc + stamp buttons upside and maybe media buttons, but i like to dream ahah. I like ergonomics, but price > all. I think TKL is already a big improvement for ergos.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*
Gaming. FPS mostly and Moba (League of Legends),
*USB/ PS2:*
I dont care
*KRO:*
I dont think i would care but ok if plus
*Macro keys (yes/ no):*
I dont care, but ok if plus
*Media keys (yes/ no):*
I dont care, but ok if plus
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
IT, i'd really like an IT layout if possible, otherwhise i think i can adapt to a better keyboard for wallet needs...
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
Cherrys if possible, otherwhise very good fakes... i need a very durable keyboard. I THINK browns would suit me from what i've read, but i'll answer anyway
**Noise level (high/low):*
Low if possible, otherwhise i dont care
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
I don't like tactile letters on keys but if you mean this as a "feedback" when pressing the button, yes i like but dont care that much. I prefer not very high buttons as im used to membrane keyboard.
**Stiffness (high/ low):*
Medium. Easy to press in but not to double press.


----------



## duox

Having huge issues with sounds form my mechanical keyboard whilte streaming or doing playthroughs. I want a keyboard with a single usb connection. The two slot on my last corsair board was obnoxious. I need someothing quiet so im basically considering going back to rubber dome. My budgets 100 dollars max but I'd love to go lower. No interest in backligfhting whatsoever but I know thats hard to avoid now.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Having huge issues with sounds form my mechanical keyboard whilte streaming or doing playthroughs. I want a keyboard with a single usb connection. The two slot on my last corsair board was obnoxious. I need someothing quiet so im basically considering going back to rubber dome. My budgets 100 dollars max but I'd love to go lower. No interest in backligfhting whatsoever but I know thats hard to avoid now.


Check out Topre. It is high-quality rubber dome, electrostatic capacitive and my personal favorite switch. It's much more expensive but definitely worth it if you are looking for this specific kind of thing (as I was too).

The feel and sound is uncomparable to any other mechanical switch and the best way to describe it is that its how Rubber-dome keyboards should have been made. Extremely solid, no plastic-y clack sounding, and the signature "thock" sound as compared to MX style "click". Its much deeper.

There are some cheaper variations that mimick Topre like PLUM84/108 or a cheaper Topre board like the Type-Heaven.


----------



## Erick Silver

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
*Price:* Less than $50
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes Red
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and Typing
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* Yes
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Dont Care
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Don't Care
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
**Noise level (high/low):* NON Clicky
**Tactility (yes/ no):* doesn't matter
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low


----------



## dwolvin

Under $50, you are probably going to have to grab something no-name off of Amazon... but if $60 is ok your range and you are patient, I have had good luck with Azio...

Ands if you are in the US, Amazon has a Logitech 610 for $70- that's about $50 off!


----------



## mikeaj

Looking for a replacement for my apparently dying board. I would probably transfer my semi-cheapo PBT keycaps over (they're white/no markings), so I don't really care about the keycap quality/text.

*Location:* US
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* On a quick search so far, I see the Nixeus MK-BN15 MODA v2. Is that acceptable?
*Price:* Under $100, looking for low total cost of ownership (so prioritizing low cost and longevity, where I expect to not actually have to spend up to $100 but if there's something amazing I can be talked up)
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* no (yes is acceptable if it can be turned off)
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* typing, some gaming, some programming
*USB/ PS2:* either, though if something were actually PS/2-only that may be a problem in the future
*KRO:* at least 6KRO
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* no (yes is okay if on the left side maybe)
*Media keys (yes/ no):* no (yes is okay if not taking up additional space)
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry MX Brown or Kailh or other equivalent (an even lighter tactile touch and non-clicky switch would be also fine, but not heavier)
edit: I'm probably ordering within a few hours to get 2-day shipping and arrival on Wednesday.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Looking for a replacement for my apparently dying board. I would probably transfer my semi-cheapo PBT keycaps over (they're white/no markings), so I don't really care about the keycap quality/text.
> 
> *Location:* US
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* On a quick search so far, I see the Nixeus MK-BN15 MODA v2. Is that acceptable?
> *Price:* Under $100, looking for low total cost of ownership (so prioritizing low cost and longevity, where I expect to not actually have to spend up to $100 but if there's something amazing I can be talked up)
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* no (yes is acceptable if it can be turned off)
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* typing, some gaming, some programming
> *USB/ PS2:* either, though if something were actually PS/2-only that may be a problem in the future
> *KRO:* at least 6KRO
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* no (yes is okay if on the left side maybe)
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* no (yes is okay if not taking up additional space)
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* ANSI
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry MX Brown or Kailh or other equivalent (an even lighter tactile touch and non-clicky switch would be also fine, but not heavier)
> edit: I'm probably ordering within a few hours to get 2-day shipping and arrival on Wednesday.


Sorry I missed this, judging from your needs you really can go with just about anything that fancies your eye. The Nixeus MODA certainly isn't bad but there are definitely other options, possibly better built boards. (objectively)

I always recommend the CM MasterKeys Pro keyboards, they are ~100 range, have back lighting that can be adjusted, use genuine MX cherry switches, have standard bottom row layout, good high profile case, decent keycaps, and is just an overall well conconstructed board.

There certainly are many off-brand or "chinese branded" keyboards that you can find for much cheaper, but these keyboards typically use cheaper material, low profile case (this is personal preference), but use very cheap ABS keycaps which is something I absolutely hate.

If available and if you think you want to extend your budget to ~120, I personally would check out the Leopold FC750R that come with the PBT keycaps. PBT is my personal favorite material used for keycaps. They won't wear down, shine, or smooth out like ABS keycaps do (which is what 95%+ of keyboards use) and they have a very nice, semi-gritty feelings on them which makes typing feel very nice. Again, this would be something that is personal preference but within the keyboard enthusiast community, PBT keycaps are definitely more sought after and its just the general consesus that they are overall the better choice (again, objectively). These are no-frills keyboards that are just built to last, and if that is a main concern then I highly recommend them.


----------



## s0rry

Price: up to 120
Backlighting : Don't care
Size : Full size
Use : Everything
USB/ PS2 : USB
KRO : high
Macro keys : Yes
Media keys : Yes but not needed
Layout : US
Switch type : Cherry mx red or silvers


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Sorry I missed this, judging from your needs you really can go with just about anything that fancies your eye. The Nixeus MODA certainly isn't bad but there are definitely other options, possibly better built boards. (objectively)
> 
> I always recommend the CM MasterKeys Pro keyboards, they are ~100 range, have back lighting that can be adjusted, use genuine MX cherry switches, have standard bottom row layout, good high profile case, decent keycaps, and is just an overall well conconstructed board.
> 
> There certainly are many off-brand or "chinese branded" keyboards that you can find for much cheaper, but these keyboards typically use cheaper material, low profile case (this is personal preference), but use very cheap ABS keycaps which is something I absolutely hate.
> 
> If available and if you think you want to extend your budget to ~120, I personally would check out the Leopold FC750R that come with the PBT keycaps. PBT is my personal favorite material used for keycaps. They won't wear down, shine, or smooth out like ABS keycaps do (which is what 95%+ of keyboards use) and they have a very nice, semi-gritty feelings on them which makes typing feel very nice. Again, this would be something that is personal preference but within the keyboard enthusiast community, PBT keycaps are definitely more sought after and its just the general consesus that they are overall the better choice (again, objectively). These are no-frills keyboards that are just built to last, and if that is a main concern then I highly recommend them.


I just wanted to thank you for the response. Yeah, it was a bit late as I already have the Moda V2 in my hands right now (you aren't thinking of the original Moda, are you? from pics at least and description of being all-plastic it does seem chintzier). Build quality on the Moda V2 feels pretty decent, actually. See here (other thread) for pics.

Maybe you missed it at the top there but I already had PBT keycaps.

Actually I just came from a Leopold FC200RT that was malfunctioning upon a bit too much abuse (not the switches but the controller, seemingly). For a number of years I regularly carried it around in a backpack and was otherwise rough with it.

I was thinking about picking up the CM MasterKeys Pro S at $80 but it was out of stock (or not released yet?) where I was looking and I needed a replacement keyboard fast. The ~$100 models I judged to be a bit too expensive given the price premium over the Moda V2 even considering the latter's Kailh switches. It was $53 before shipping/taxes, after all, so that's a significant difference.


----------



## fhpr

*[*] Location:*
Europe, Belgium

*[*] If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
www.amazon.de

*[*] Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
(Not shure what to take) but, im currently looking at Logitech lineup, G610, G413, G810

*[*] Price:*
<130€, <100€ would be even better

*[*] Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*
I dont care as long price goes down, it can be with backlighting or not

*[*] Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*
The perfect keyboard for me i would be 80%, but I could be fine with a full size kb too.Good ergonomics is definetly a big plus.

*[*] Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*
Gaming (mostly FPS), typing

*[*] USB/ PS2:*
USB

*[*] KRO:*
Yes

*[*] Macro keys (yes/ no):*
No

*[*] Media keys (yes/ no):*
Volume controls at least&#8230;

*[*] Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
DE/ ISO

*[*] Switch type:*
(Not shure what switch type to take), Cherry MX Brown, Romer [See noise my level req below]

*[*] *Noise level (high/low):*
LOW As quiet as possible pls. Can be with O rings

*[*] *Tactility (yes/ no):*
Doesn't matter

*[*] *Stiffness (high/ low):
*Medium

*Other info:*
Coming from Cherry Stream XT this will be my first mechanical keyboard - Noob here.
In the shop Mediamarkt, I had the chance to try out Logitech G610 (red and brown) and G810 and G910 and Corsair strafe. Romer switches seem to be very quiet. What bothers me is -the keys on Logitech keyboards seem to be rather small, compared to Cherry stream XT keyboard which I'm currently using .

Any suggestions, reccomendations on what to take are welcome.


----------



## Unsaid90

*Location:*
Moscow, Russia
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
clife.ru ****en.pro regard.ru + definitely looking into aliexpress. + I could ORDER from anywhere I suppose ? (price isnt that much of an issue )
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
HyperX Alloy FPS looks like a beast. I 100% only want the "SKELETON" structure (where keys are raised above the foundation of the keyboard) and nothing else.
*Price:*
For the keyboard (delivery not included ) I'd spend ~100-150$, slightly more is ok too.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*
Preferably fully backlit , RED and RED only. (must be able to turn off )
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*
Short slightly preferred, doesn't matter much.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*
Gaming (CS:GO, RTS, Singleplayer games ) + lots of typing for work.
*USB/ PS2:*
USB 2.0/3.0 with 500/1000hz
*KRO:*
+. I mean come on, gaming and stuff








*Macro keys (yes/ no):*
Absolutely doesn't matter.
*Media keys (yes/ no):*
Absolutely NO







. They're ugly and of no use. Maybe if they're small.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
Standard with english only letters, but I could go with blank key caps as well.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
Right now using black, but I could settle for something a bit quicker and lighter (like MX RED ?). Open to suggestions.
**Noise level (high/low):*
No clicking sounds, otherwise - doesn't matter.
**Tactility (yes/ no):*
Important - NO feedback.
**Stiffness (high/ low):*
Not harder than mx black, possibly lighter, but not by much.
Thanks a lot in advance. Basically looking for something like HyperX Alloy FPS or Corsair K55 (without the stupid macro/media keys on the left) - must be red or not backlit, only skeleton type, preferably short, but not important. I work on this PC too, so no double press issues.
A cheaper alternative for these keyboards is welcome, currently I'm using an interesting I-rocks ik3 DK , but i double press too often and it's getting boring







.
I could go more expensive for a good reason too.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unsaid90*
> 
> 
> *Location:*
> Moscow, Russia
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> clife.ru ****en.pro regard.ru + definitely looking into aliexpress. + I could ORDER from anywhere I suppose ? (price isnt that much of an issue )
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:*
> HyperX Alloy FPS looks like a beast. I 100% only want the "SKELETON" structure (where keys are raised above the foundation of the keyboard) and nothing else.
> *Price:*
> For the keyboard (delivery not included ) I'd spend ~100-150$, slightly more is ok too.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):*
> Preferably fully backlit , RED and RED only. (must be able to turn off )
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*
> Short slightly preferred, doesn't matter much.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):*
> Gaming (CS:GO, RTS, Singleplayer games ) + lots of typing for work.
> *USB/ PS2:*
> USB 2.0/3.0 with 500/1000hz
> *KRO:*
> +. I mean come on, gaming and stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):*
> Absolutely doesn't matter.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):*
> Absolutely NO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They're ugly and of no use. Maybe if they're small.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*
> Standard with english only letters, but I could go with blank key caps as well.
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*
> Right now using black, but I could settle for something a bit quicker and lighter (like MX RED ?). Open to suggestions.
> **Noise level (high/low):*
> No clicking sounds, otherwise - doesn't matter.
> **Tactility (yes/ no):*
> Important - NO feedback.
> **Stiffness (high/ low):*
> Not harder than mx black, possibly lighter, but not by much.
> Thanks a lot in advance. Basically looking for something like HyperX Alloy FPS or Corsair K55 (without the stupid macro/media keys on the left) - must be red or not backlit, only skeleton type, preferably short, but not important. I work on this PC too, so no double press issues.
> A cheaper alternative for these keyboards is welcome, currently I'm using an interesting I-rocks ik3 DK , but i double press too often and it's getting boring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I could go more expensive for a good reason too.


You are better off getting something more high end with that budget. Corsair K55 and the HyperX are pretty weak in todays game.

For mainstream, check out the CM MasterKeys Pro for easy availability, other boards I would recommend that are no frills, but objectively built very well would be almost anything Varmillo, Leopold, or even a Ducky (has backlighting).


----------



## Unsaid90

Are any of those driverless ? I would probably prefer something customizeable, but all done with hotkeys or switches


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unsaid90*
> 
> Are any of those driverless ? I would probably prefer something customizeable, but all done with hotkeys or switches


Other than the CM MasterKeys (i believe), the rest should all be driverless. Leopolds and Varmillo are no frills so they wouldn't need them, they are just objectively built very well with great quality parts.

The Ducky has commands to change lighting I believe but is driverless.


----------



## axipher

Co-worker recently approached me looking for a mechanical keyboard and let him try a few of mine out and sold him on them. He has quite a list of things he is looking for in a keyboard though if he is going to be buying a new one:


*Location:* Canada
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* text
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* text
*Price:* <$150
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Not required, but preferred letter back-lighting
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Typing and Programming
*USB/ PS2:* USB, preffered to have Mini/Micro USB or some other connector on the keyboard so he can move the keyboard between standing and sitting desks just by plugging a cable in to the keyboard itself. Wireless would also solve that issue.
*KRO:* No
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Would very much like a dedicated Calculator button near the number pad, also needs to have a "Windows" key on the right side of the space bar
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes, preferrably not as Function keys either
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry Reds or equivalent

Those are the criteria he has, he very much enjoyed my Ducky DK 1008 as it had:


all the keys he wanted (Calculator, media, num-pad)
Mini USB plug to easily move the keyboard
Cherry Blacks but he would prefer the Cherry Reds like my Filco Majestouch 2 he tried out

What is was missing though was back lighting (we have these folding desk stands for out monitors and keyboards at work so at sitting level, the keyboard and mouse are on the desk itself, but in standing, they are placed on the actual stand itself in front of the monitors. When on the desk though, they are under neath the stand and therefore in very limited light so the back-lighting would solve that. Otherwise I might just install a USB LED strip on the stand to light up above the keyboard.

Wireless would also help a lot more with moving the keyboard back and forth, but a USB plug on the keyboard works as well


----------



## msknight

Hi Folks,

I'm having trouble trying to find a keyboard that fits my spec. I'm in the UK.

My shopping list is&#8230;


Quiet, for use at work. Cherry have some "quiet" versions of some of their switches, and I was looking at the quiet red&#8230; although my favourite at home is running Cherry Browns&#8230; it's just too loud for work.
USB
Blue backlight. I don't need RGB, just a gentle blue. Some blues would light the ceiling&#8230; so something adjustable would be great.
Full size. I use the numberpad. Media controls and macro keys aren't necessary. If it has a speaker mute, that would be a bonus. Hopefully, if I can get away without needing to load software&#8230; bonus.
Price - roughly the £100 ($130) but will go an extra 50% if the keyboard is worth it in terms of quality, reputation, etc.
It will be primarily be used for typing at my place of work&#8230; so no games&#8230;. Definitely no games&#8230; my boss doesn't like that sort of thing L
UK layout.
I prefer the medium stiffness of the blue/brown. I think the black would be too much for me, however, I'd be willing to go the other way if I have to.
No need for USB&#8230; if it has any, it's a bonus.
KRO - not sure about the acronym, but if it's key rollover, then medium to high. I'm about a 70wpm typist, but as mentioned, this won't be used for games.
I do favour Cherry as they are a known quantity to me, but I'm up for switching If I have to.
I was looking at the CH-9104023-UK STRAFE - but the thing is red LED. The RGB version would be overkill. https://www.cclonline.com/product/211396/CH-9104023-UK/Keyboards/Corsair-Gaming-STRAFE-MX-Silent-Mechanical-Gaming-Keyboard-RED-LED-UK-Cherry-MX-Silent-Red/KBD1371/https://www.cclonline.com/product/211396/CH-9104023-UK/Keyboards/Corsair-Gaming-STRAFE-MX-Silent-Mechanical-Gaming-Keyboard-RED-LED-UK-Cherry-MX-Silent-Red/KBD1371/
I was also looking at the Matial Quiet Pro, but there is no backlight - http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/matias-quiet-pro-for-pc-uk.asphttp://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard/matias-quiet-pro-for-pc-uk.asp
I was looking at the Ducky - (my current at home is a Ducky Zero) - but on going to a search by key type, there were no quiet versions listed under the Cherrys.

I am strongly considering this upcoming keyboard from Filco - http://www.keyboardco.com/product.asp?PRODUCT=1509http://www.keyboardco.com/product.asp?PRODUCT=1509

TIA for any suggestions.


----------



## Sol9

*Location:US*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:Rantopad MXX*
*Price:$50-$100*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Dosen't really matter
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):TKL*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* MMO's RPG's old school FPS.
*USB/ PS2:* USB 500 or 1000 hz
*KRO:* N-key
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US ANSI layout
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry MX or Gateron
**Noise level (high/low):* Medium
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* low stiffness


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sol9*
> 
> 
> *Location:US*
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:Rantopad MXX*
> *Price:$50-$100*
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Dosen't really matter
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):TKL*
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* MMO's RPG's old school FPS.
> *USB/ PS2:* USB 500 or 1000 hz
> *KRO:* N-key
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US ANSI layout
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Cherry MX or Gateron
> **Noise level (high/low):* Medium
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* low stiffness


CM MasterKeys Pro with Cherry Browns as my first, then Logitech G810.

Varmilo or Leopold would be my preferred recommendation but they don't have macro or media keys but are objectively built better.


----------



## Sol9

Thanks for the recommendations dude, Leopold makes great boards. I had a low budget so i got a mechanical board with outemu switches. I'll replace them with gateron's maybe later if the the outemu's go bad.


----------



## chronitale

*Location:* US/Germany (military base)
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM Masterkeys Pro M
*Price: <$150*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, any color except red but can change lights
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL but have the numpad mixed in with arrow keys
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games mostly
*USB/ PS2: USB*
*KRO:* Yes
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type:* Cherry Brown or equivalent

I have the CM Rapid I cherry brown TKL and I do like it but would like an upgrade. I do miss the numpad and need it for games like sims and Arma, but I also love the TKL size. If the CM Masterkeys Pro M is the only option then that's fine, I'll just buy all new caps.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronitale*
> 
> *Location:* US/Germany (military base)
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* CM Masterkeys Pro M
> *Price: <$150*
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, any color except red but can change lights
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL but have the numpad mixed in with arrow keys
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games mostly
> *USB/ PS2: USB*
> *KRO:* Yes
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Yes
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
> *Switch type:* Cherry Brown or equivalent
> 
> I have the CM Rapid I cherry brown TKL and I do like it but would like an upgrade. I do miss the numpad and need it for games like sims and Arma, but I also love the TKL size. If the CM Masterkeys Pro M is the only option then that's fine, I'll just buy all new caps.


Mainstream wise, the CM Masterkeys Pro is probably your best option. You could look into Ducky keyboards or the Realforce RGB if still wanting the rgb backlighting. Although, I'm not sure of their layouts.


----------



## Zeper

Location:Canada
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Kingston Alloy FPS
Price: <$150
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, any color except red but can change lights
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): idc
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Games mostly
USB/ PS2: USB
KRO: Yes
Macro keys (yes/ no): no
Media keys (yes/ no): maybe
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
Switch type: Cherry Brown or equivalent
Height: Lowest possible mechanical keyboard


----------



## keyboardswede

*Location:* Sweden
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* blocket.se, ebay.co.uk, arsadata.se, webhallen.com
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I like Das Keyboard, but it costs way too much.
*Price:* Preferably below 500kr (50eu). My budget is very low, and I feel bad after my last keyboard (Ducky Shine 3) was stolen (along with a lot of other things, including my computer)..
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Preferably yes, but it's okay if not. And if it does have it, I should be able to turn it off. If I have to choose a color - red, white, orange.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* I want to try something without the numberpad this time. But it's okay if it has it, if it means higher quality.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Writing, maybe some gaming too.
*USB/ PS2:* I don't think it matters? I mean, I can even buy an adapter like I had on Ducky, USB-PS2.
*KRO:* If I understood the question correctly, I want to be able to press 4-5 keys together without a problem.
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Unncessary, and if yes - not many, I don't want a super-bulky keyboard.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* A huge advantage, yes.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US layout would be best, but of course I can't be too picky here. I liked the Ducky Shine 3 layout.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blue or something equivalent for a typist. I.e. I've tried a really old keyboard from Dell (I think), and I loved the keys about as much as blues.
**Noise level (high/low):* I don't mind noise.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Definitely!
**Stiffness (high/ low):* I don't know, to be honest.
A side note - I would prefer a metal keyboard, like Ducky, but at this price it's probably not possible, and it certainly isn't a priority at all.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keyboardswede*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Sweden
> *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* blocket.se, ebay.co.uk, arsadata.se, webhallen.com
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* I like Das Keyboard, but it costs way too much.
> *Price:* Preferably below 500kr (50eu). My budget is very low, and I feel bad after my last keyboard (Ducky Shine 3) was stolen (along with a lot of other things, including my computer)..
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Preferably yes, but it's okay if not. And if it does have it, I should be able to turn it off. If I have to choose a color - red, white, orange.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* I want to try something without the numberpad this time. But it's okay if it has it, if it means higher quality.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Writing, maybe some gaming too.
> *USB/ PS2:* I don't think it matters? I mean, I can even buy an adapter like I had on Ducky, USB-PS2.
> *KRO:* If I understood the question correctly, I want to be able to press 4-5 keys together without a problem.
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Unncessary, and if yes - not many, I don't want a super-bulky keyboard.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* A huge advantage, yes.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US layout would be best, but of course I can't be too picky here. I liked the Ducky Shine 3 layout.
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Blue or something equivalent for a typist. I.e. I've tried a really old keyboard from Dell (I think), and I loved the keys about as much as blues.
> **Noise level (high/low):* I don't mind noise.
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Definitely!
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* I don't know, to be honest.
> A side note - I would prefer a metal keyboard, like Ducky, but at this price it's probably not possible, and it certainly isn't a priority at all.


Here's some of what's available and meets your criteria.
https://geizhals.eu/?cat=kb&xf=7008_USalone~7009_mechanical~8375_Blue~8375_Blue%2C+jede+Taste+individuell~8375_Brown&asuch=&bpmax=0-51&v=e&hloc=de&hloc=uk&plz=&dist=&mail=&sort=p&togglecountry=set


----------



## FlashFir

*Location:* California

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Not really, coming from a dasKeyboard Silent (Cherry MX Browns)

*Price:* $50-75 or $100-150. Help me justify the purchase of something in the triple digits if you're suggesting something









*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Utterly don't care

*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size

*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, lots of typing / chatting normally
*USB/ PS2:* Either
*KRO:* Eh, doesn't really matter
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Preferred but not necessary if it's that much greater in terms of build quality/etc...
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US I believe. "Normal" for me.
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Browns... I think?
**Noise level (high/low):* Low Noise.
**Tactility (yes/ no):* Tactile sounds nice.
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Low stiffness I think is good. I like what I have now... Feel free to follow-up and ask clarifying questions if there's something I'm missing here.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location:* California
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Not really, coming from a dasKeyboard Silent (Cherry MX Browns)
> 
> *Price:* $50-75 or $100-150. Help me justify the purchase of something in the triple digits if you're suggesting something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Utterly don't care
> 
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> 
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, lots of typing / chatting normally
> *USB/ PS2:* Either
> *KRO:* Eh, doesn't really matter
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Preferred but not necessary if it's that much greater in terms of build quality/etc...
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US I believe. "Normal" for me.
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Browns... I think?
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low Noise.
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Tactile sounds nice.
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low stiffness I think is good. I like what I have now... Feel free to follow-up and ask clarifying questions if there's something I'm missing here.


Do you no longer have the dasKeyboard Silent? Because it sounds like a pretty good fit.


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location:* California
> 
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Not really, coming from a dasKeyboard Silent (Cherry MX Browns)
> 
> *Price:* $50-75 or $100-150. Help me justify the purchase of something in the triple digits if you're suggesting something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Utterly don't care
> 
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size
> 
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming, lots of typing / chatting normally
> *USB/ PS2:* Either
> *KRO:* Eh, doesn't really matter
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Preferred but not necessary if it's that much greater in terms of build quality/etc...
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US I believe. "Normal" for me.
> *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* Browns... I think?
> **Noise level (high/low):* Low Noise.
> **Tactility (yes/ no):* Tactile sounds nice.
> **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low stiffness I think is good. I like what I have now... Feel free to follow-up and ask clarifying questions if there's something I'm missing here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you no longer have the dasKeyboard Silent? Because it sounds like a pretty good fit.
Click to expand...

Mine is having issues, I have to reconnect it multiple times sometimes and my W and N key aren't taking inputs until I restart, reconnect a certain number of attempts.

I read somewhere that keyboard nerds thought it was way too expensive for the build quality. Like daskeyboard was the overpriced overmarketed brand as compared to let's say a ducky in the same price point?

I don't know since the one I'm using is the only one I've had for the past 6 years


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> Mine is having issues, I have to reconnect it multiple times sometimes and my W and N key aren't taking inputs until I restart, reconnect a certain number of attempts.
> 
> I read somewhere that keyboard nerds thought it was way too expensive for the build quality. Like daskeyboard was the overpriced overmarketed brand as compared to let's say a ducky in the same price point?
> 
> I don't know since the one I'm using is the only one I've had for the past 6 years


That's unfortunate, sounds like a controller or firmware issue. Not sure if that's fixable on a daskeyboard.

Daskeyboard is definitely overpriced, its not a keyboard i'd generally recommend.

Anyway, sounds like you just want a no nonsense keyboard with quiet tactile switches.

I'd go for the Cooler Master MasterKeys L PBT with MX Browns.


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> Mine is having issues, I have to reconnect it multiple times sometimes and my W and N key aren't taking inputs until I restart, reconnect a certain number of attempts.
> 
> I read somewhere that keyboard nerds thought it was way too expensive for the build quality. Like daskeyboard was the overpriced overmarketed brand as compared to let's say a ducky in the same price point?
> 
> I don't know since the one I'm using is the only one I've had for the past 6 years
> 
> 
> 
> That's unfortunate, sounds like a controller or firmware issue. Not sure if that's fixable on a daskeyboard.
> 
> Daskeyboard is definitely overpriced, its not a keyboard i'd generally recommend.
> 
> Anyway, sounds like you just want a no nonsense keyboard with quiet tactile switches.
> 
> I'd go for the Cooler Master MasterKeys L PBT with MX Browns.
Click to expand...

Yeah sounds like it's finally going out. That's why I'm posting here









Thanks for the recommendation, looking at it now. That being said, I do like media volume control so I don't have to be reliant on VoluMouse, a software workaround for adjusting volume anywhere using a combination of keyboard/mouse shortcuts.

You have anything that has a volume control? Unfortunately dasKeyboard has a model with a radial wheel for that. But I'm not going to spend $170 unless the build quality is amazing haha which it probably isn't for the price.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> You have anything that has a volume control? Unfortunately dasKeyboard has a model with a radial wheel for that. But I'm not going to spend $170 unless the build quality is amazing haha which it probably isn't for the price.


The Logitech G610 Orion Brown has a volume wheel and dedicated media buttons, also has white programmable backlighting and macros. It's $99 on amazon and newegg.


----------



## kackbratze

*Location: Germany*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: www.caseking.de, www.amazon.de, www.mindfactory.de*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Not really*
*Price: Max. 150€*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): If backlighting then RGB, not a single colour.*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size or TKL*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming, programming and typing in general, yes!







*
*USB/ PS2: USB*
*KRO: Don't really know*
*Macro keys (yes/ no): no need*
*Media keys (yes/ no): no need*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): ISO-DE*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): I had blacks and browns so far and didn't feel comfortable on either of them, blacks were "too hard" and browns feel wobbly*
**Noise level (high/low): High*
**Tactility (yes/ no): Yes*
**Stiffness (high/ low): High I think, I don't want them to be wobbly*


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> You have anything that has a volume control? Unfortunately dasKeyboard has a model with a radial wheel for that. But I'm not going to spend $170 unless the build quality is amazing haha which it probably isn't for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> The Logitech G610 Orion Brown has a volume wheel and dedicated media buttons, also has white programmable backlighting and macros. It's $99 on amazon and newegg.
Click to expand...

You have any comments on this user talking about the keycaps on the Orion? I take it that it's all relative that I'm not buying top tier like Ducky or something if I go with the Orion... ?


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/70u0vj/rmechanicalkeyboards_ask_any_question_get_an/dn8jiw3/


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> You have any comments on this user talking about the keycaps on the Orion? I take it that it's all relative that I'm not buying top tier like Ducky or something if I go with the Orion... ?
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/70u0vj/rmechanicalkeyboards_ask_any_question_get_an/dn8jiw3/


Its true, they're thin, cheap ABS keycaps, like most gaming grade keyboards, its not the end of the world, but they will go glossy after a while and don't feel as nice as thicker caps.


----------



## jsigone

My corsiar RGB 70 series just die after 3 yrs. Time to get something else. Their latest versions i now $200, i'd like to stay to 120 or lower. Maybe jump ship to razer? Any other brads worth looking for on Amazon or Fry's


----------



## jsigone

jumped ship to the Razer this time, I have 15 days to try it out if I want a Corsair over this









Razer - BlackWidow Chroma V2 Tournament Edition


----------



## drazah

For $120 Budget, look at the CM MasterKeys Pro keyboards.

Of all the mainstream companies that make keyboards, these are the best objective quality you will find. I personally dislike the new Razer keyboards, I used the 2012 BlackWidow for many years but thats when they used genuine MX Cherry switches, they have definitely cheapened their production since then.

Depending on what type of style you like also, the CM MasterKeys have high-profile cases which affect the sound signature and makes it feel more solid. This is another personal preference that I prefer as I just never liked the look for low-profile cases or that "floating" key style.


----------



## Lockhead SR

[*] *Location:* - Germany
[*] *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* https://www.schaefer-shop.de/ https://www.caseking.de/peripherie/eingabegeraete/tastaturen QPAD MK-80
[*] *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:not really, maybe Lioncast LK30 blue switches or QPAD MK-80
[*] Price: anithing with great value from 80 € to 160€ but wouldnt hurt if it was less needed








[*] Backlighting yes important i dont care about rgb, white maybe dimmable (not that important)
[*] Size full size
[*] Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): all 3
[*] USB/ PS2: i have ps2 so optimally both for bedder performance if diffrence is neglegible, then i dont care
[*] KRO: as much pressable keys as possible








[*] Macro keys ] not neccessary yet, but maybe helpful
[*] Media keys yes
[*] Layout QWERTZ
[*] Switch type BLUE

i would like to have something ergonomical and long lasting

thanks for your help














*


----------



## connectwise

Hi all,

I'm looking to replace my tt esports gunit macro based mx black keyboard. I'm looking for a non linear gaming keyboard with macro keys, there seems to very limited suggestion. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Macro key on the left is a must, 6 or more if possible. Thanks all.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking to replace my tt esports gunit macro based mx black keyboard. I'm looking for a non linear gaming keyboard with macro keys, there seems to very limited suggestion. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Macro key on the left is a must, 6 or more if possible. Thanks all.


Corsair K55 would be my recommendation, it's not a bad keyboard for the price for what your looking for. If you have money to waste, the K95 is the "higher" tier version but I personally think that keyboard is way over priced.


----------



## Lockhead SR

has someone a recommendation?


----------



## mrpep

What about a wireless ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BifePlays

Good afternoon!
I tried the keyboard suggestions thread, but it haven't helped much, since it is noticeably inactive.

I'm thinking about the CoolerMaster Masterkeys M/S with the cherry MX Reds, but I still want to try the Cherry MX Speed, as far as it is faster/better for fast pacing games

Here's the list of the characteristics I would like my keyboard

*Price:* 1 - 130 US Dollars on AMAZON
*Backlighting :* Yes, any color (RGB are welcome too)
*Size :* Preferably tenkeyless
*Use:* Games (I will still use my Masterkeys M with Cherry MX Blues for typing)
*Macro* keys : Naaah, I don't need those
*Media keys:* Yes, preferably dedicated (Can be "function based")
*Layout :* US (I'll be using the international layout)
*Switch type* : Linear, for fast action gameplay, preferably Cherry MX Red or Speed.
*I need a detachable USB cable:* I will be changing between keyboards, as I already have a CoolerMaster Masterkeys M with Cherry MX Blues and I still like to use it sometimes, and cable management is complicated in my setup, so changing keyboards isn't an option.
*I would really like some lights that SHINE.* I am a sucker for bright and colourful RGB, and I would like to have a easy to use software/interface to customize the RGB lights, as I found the Corsair CUE hard to use and achieve the RGB effects I would like.
*I would like something STURDY.* I do Rage sometimes (Yea.... ;- and the peripherals suffer a bit from it... My Cougar 700K and Corsair k70 handled well, but I can't say much the same about the Blackwidow.... (It wasn't completely broken, but it broke a bit).
*I live in Brazil* Then, I just can't be buying constantly the same keyboard over and over, I need one that can last me at least 1 year, I am lucky that I got a chance to go to US again. I'm going to US after Christmas


----------



## Shiotcrock

Are the Razer Yellow Orange and Green switches worth it or is it all marketing?


----------



## bendover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> I personally dislike the new Razer keyboards, I used the 2012 BlackWidow for many years but thats when they used genuine MX Cherry switches, they have definitely cheapened their production since then..


Have you tried Razer yellow switches shipped with Razer Chroma V2? Most of the people seems to dislike Razer but Yellow switches are really good, IMO. My current keyboard is Cooler Master Masterkeys S with Cherry MX Red switches. Chroma V2 Tournament Edition seems to be very solid keyboard no matter what people are saying about Razer. Don't know about Razer products overall quality but I still have 4-5 years old Razer mouse which is working perfectly.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bendover*
> 
> Have you tried Razer yellow switches shipped with Razer Chroma V2? Most of the people seems to dislike Razer but Yellow switches are really good, IMO. My current keyboard is Cooler Master Masterkeys S with Cherry MX Red switches. Chroma V2 Tournament Edition seems to be very solid keyboard no matter what people are saying about Razer. Don't know about Razer products overall quality but I still have 4-5 years old Razer mouse which is working perfectly.


I have only tried a new Chroma V2 with yellows a few times (someone I work with has one). I personally despise linear switches so they don't work for me, but they didn't feel bad at all (for a linear switch).

I think the issue people now seem to have with Razer is that they aren't want they once were. I have an old 2012 Blackwidow with genuine MX Blue that I've used for 4 years and it had absolutely no issues. Even the keycaps were better quality back on those boards. Now, I think it comes down to them wanting to be more flashy or offer more options while cheapening out on the actual build of the board.

Razer used to be a brand that I would recommend to someone looking to buy a more mainstream, widely available option but now I feel they fell off and I now I find myself recommending other brands. I've seen some nightmare stories on the MechanicalKeyboard subreddit about the new Razer products. However, you are bound to see bad reviews because they are still mass selling the crap out of their product, its just that the value is more in the marketing and name now rather than the quality of the item.


----------



## bajer29

*Location:* US
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* N/A
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Mini/ Ducky 1 or similar small form factor preferred. I'm flexible.
*Price:* $50-75 (budget mechanical)
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Preferred, solid white. No need for RGB
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or 60%
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games, browsing, home use
*USB/ PS2:* USB
*KRO:* NKRO preferred, but I'm open
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* No necessary, but audio player skip keys are nice
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Brown
I *HATE* my Corsair K95. It takes up too much room, not a fan of the MX Blue switches, never use the RGB functionality or the macrokeys.
Can anyone recommend me a nice simple keyboard with a single color back-light (preferably white) with MX brown switches?

Keyboards I'm currently looking at:

Wish they had this in MX Browns:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M301Q50/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I16DLKMEAGCWXV&colid=G2Y5TAT0XH7T&psc=1
This was highly recommended on Mechanical Keyboards .com:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Z8E58MI/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I3MY0B8FP1B8DH&colid=G2Y5TAT0XH7T&psc=1
Could do without the RGB, but as long as I can set the backlight to a solid color, I'll be happy (leaning towards this one):
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073QN5P1N/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=INM9OZWM98RR9&colid=G2Y5TAT0XH7T&psc=1


----------



## NightAntilli

*Location:* Curaçao, but, I can order from practically any US store, except Newegg.


*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* See above, I will order from the US, but not Newegg.


 *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Razer Ornata Chroma caught my eye, but, it's not mechanical, and, it's Razer.
Another one was the Tesoro Gram Spectrum Low Profile G11SFL, but, it doesn't have the switches I would want...


 *Price:* Under $150 US, but can stretch to $200 if really REALLY beneficial.


 *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes, preferably RGB.


 *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full size. 


 *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* All in one. Mostly typing & gaming.


 *USB/ PS2:* USB


 *KRO:* 6KRO or better.


 *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Not necessary. But if they're "accidentally" included I don't mind.


 *Media keys (yes/ no):* Yes. Preferably dedicated, but an FN-key is fine as well.


 *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* Don't care.


*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Brown or MX Clear, preferably brown. 


I'll fill these in anyway;
 **Noise level (high/low):* Low


 **Tactility (yes/ no):* Yes


 **Stiffness (high/ low):* Low to medium-low


 *One additional point;* If possible, no full-height keycaps. I'd prefer mid-height or low-profile. (Or maybe I should simply put multiple O'rings under the keycaps to lower the travel distance...)


----------



## keyboardswede

*Location:* Sweden, but soon moving to Poland for awhile.

*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Well, I really liked "K552-N KUMARA by Redragon 87 Key", but unfortunately I cannot find it for sale anymore.

*Price:* Under 30EU preferably, but could cough up to 40 if it's really worth it... That includes shipping to Europe, and please note import tax from the US - it's around 50% of the price, which is BS.

*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Don't care, though it's always a bonus as long as I can switch it off if I wish so.

*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* I thought I'd try 87-keys this time.

*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Mostly typing, also some light gaming.

*USB/ PS2:* USB.

*KRO:* 5 or higher.

*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Nope.

*Media keys (yes/ no):* Media and sound controls is a must, preferably with Fn.

*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US-International (or if not possible - US or equivalent).

*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX Blue or equivalent.

*Two extra notes:*
*1.* I'd prefer something that doesn't feel plasticky and like it's about to break... And in general I try to use as many metal things as possible in my life - I just don't like plastic at all...
*2.* I want the font to be normal, not some gamery nonsense like most cheap keyboards have.


----------



## Jump3r

Location: Dubai

Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Well I am really looking for a new, mechanical replacement for my Madcatz STRIKE 7, with some of the same features but mechanical.

Price: 200-400USD

Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Back-lighting yes dont care for color

Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full size

Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): gaming first person shooters

USB/ PS2: USB

KRO: 4 or higher.

Macro keys (yes/ no): Yes if i don't have a touch LCD 

Media keys (yes/ no): Media and sound controls is a must

Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US-International

Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): MX Brown

Extra notes: I am having a super hard time replacing my STRIKE 7, I know alot think it was a bunch of gimmicks but i used them alot, flexibility to a game pad was awesome. But the biggest thing is that dam display, i really dont know how to live without it so easy to mute teamspeak and launch apps.

Link to strike 7 if you don't know what it is, broken 2 weeks now spilt water on it.


----------



## gpvecchi

What do you think of the Wooting two? Could this a good replacement for a K70 Rapidfire? Thanks!


----------



## Gilles3000

gpvecchi said:


> What do you think of the Wooting two? Could this a good replacement for a K70 Rapidfire? Thanks!


If you want analog input, sure.


----------



## gpvecchi

I actually game with my keyboard, but it's not my primary use. So I'd would not loose something from classic Cherry MX switches in normal typing to get analog input. And yes, I love to type with silver Cherrys...


----------



## Peacecamper

Edit: I ordered a Lioncast LK20 with MX Brown now and then I will get some custom keycaps by Max Keyboards. 




 *Location:* Germany
 *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Ducky Blade Air (not released yet), Ducky One TKL PBT MX-Brown, Logitech G810 Romer-Tactile, Logitech G513 Romer Tactile
 *Price:* up to 200 € 
 *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* yes, RGB
 *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* TKL or full, not too wide
 *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Games and normal typing (mostly forums and chats like Discord)
 *Media keys (yes/ no):* Would love to have volume control
 *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* QWERTZ (German)
 *Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):* MX-Brown or similar

At the moment I have a Havit KB395L with MX Blue (which is the same as the Sharkoon Purewriter). However I mistype quite a lot with it and I think it's either the switch type or the close distance between the keys that are causing this. Or a combination of both. Before I had a Razer Ornata Chroma, which I loved altough it's not a mecha. But I really liked typing on it. The only annoying thing was that I had to reset the small metal bits that do the clicky part on this so called half mechanical keyboard. Before that I had a Cherry MX Board 3.0 with MX Black and a QPAD MK80 with MX Brown.
I liked the MX Brown, but I also liked the flat keys of the three keyboards I had thereafter. 
So I don't really know what I want know. Best would be something that feels similar to the Ornata but fully mechanical and with flat keys. I also kinda want to go TKL, which makes it even harder. Ducky Blade Air seems to be perfect with flat MX Browns, but it isn't out yet as has no release date. 
Does anyone have an idea what could be perfect for me? Maybe the Ducky One TKL PBT, even though it has high keys? Or a Logitech model with the tactile switches?


----------



## greg1184

If anyone is looking for a dirt cheap mechanical keyboard for typing: I got the Dierya Keyboard with fake Brown switches. It is actually not a bad keyboard at all. It has no customizability or significant features, but it does the job and it is reasonably close to the MX browns. For the pricepoint it is well worth it.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GLCYGFY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## michaeldrk

*Location*: USA
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind*: Been looking at Ducky's but nothing in particular. Open to anything
*Price*: Less than $150
*Backlighting*: Doesn't matter. Backlighting is fine, no backlighting is fine
*Size*: Full size or TKL 
*Use*: Gaming primarily 
*Media keys*: No
*Layout*: US
*Switch type*: MX Blue

Looking for a minimalistic design (no extra rows with macro keys or anything of the sort) and also would like it to have really good grip on the back so it doesn't slide around at all on the desk.


----------



## The Pook

greg1184 said:


> If anyone is looking for a dirt cheap mechanical keyboard for typing: I got the Dierya Keyboard with fake Brown switches. It is actually not a bad keyboard at all. It has no customizability or significant features, but it does the job and it is reasonably close to the MX browns. For the pricepoint it is well worth it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GLCYGFY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Outemu switches feel pretty good but their failure rate is pretty high - or I guess more quality control? If they work out of the box they're great, but the keyboard I moved to my second rig had to be returned 3x before I got one with all fully functional keys.


----------



## Leito360

*Location:* USA
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Open to anything, *but it has to be compact (60%)*
*Price:* All the way up to $150
*Backlighting:* Not at all, but i won't reject a good offer if it includes it.
*Size:*Compact (Specially, without arrow keys)
*Use:* Typing, gaming is secondary nowadays
*Media keys:* I don't use them, but i don't mind to have them.
*Layout*: US
*Switch type:* MX Black, but I can go with a MX Red or Blue or any of their equivalents by other manufacturers.
*Preferred color:* black.


----------



## Gilles3000

Leito360 said:


> *Location:* USA
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Open to anything, *but it has to be compact (60%)*
> *Price:* All the way up to $150
> *Backlighting:* Not at all, but i won't reject a good offer if it includes it.
> *Size:*Compact (Specially, without arrow keys)
> *Use:* Typing, gaming is secondary nowadays
> *Media keys:* I don't use them, but i don't mind to have them.
> *Layout*: US
> *Switch type:* MX Black, but I can go with a MX Red or Blue or any of their equivalents by other manufacturers.
> *Preferred color:* black.


The Ducky One 2 Mini Skyline should do the trick at ~$90, they keyset isn't quite black but not too shouty either.


----------



## Leito360

Gilles3000 said:


> The Ducky One 2 Mini Skyline should do the trick at ~$90, they keyset isn't quite black but not too shouty either.


As far as i understand i can buy a set of black keycaps and replace the original ones, is that right? 

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tabinhu

Hello guys 
I'm looking for help with a particular need of a new mech keyboard.
At my office I use a Mac for programming and it's mounted on a stand, so i was looking for a bluetooth keyboard! 
I use a TKL, so something around 75% or TKL would be optimal!

So when I came across the Keychron K2 I thought I had to get one, but it seems "cheap".

I use MX Browns at home but I'd like something tactile like blues, but that weren't as loud... is there such a switch?
I can solder my own board if that's required, but if there was something I could order and not worry that'd be great, since my company will happily pay for this expense.

Plus, having the mac keycaps would be great.

*TL;DR:* Something that has the Keychron K2 features(bluetooth, mac keycaps, size) but being more premium and having silent blue switches if that's a thing.


*Location:* Portugal, ordering online is fine
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:* N/A
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Keychron K2
*Price:* 150-200€ ? I'm not sure!
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Sure, why not? White is fine
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):*TKL or 75'ish
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Programming/Typing
*USB/ PS2:*Bluetooth and USB-C?
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* No
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Not needed, but why not? I can take both
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):*I use ISO, but I know i'll have to settle for ANSI. Portuguese keycaps
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):*Silent blues?
**Noise level (high/low):*It's an office, it's usually silent, so probably low-medium
**Tactility (yes/ no):*Yes
**Stiffness (high/ low):* Not sure yet, I'm used to MX Browns but something lighter is okay


----------



## Gilles3000

Leito360 said:


> As far as i understand i can buy a set of black keycaps and replace the original ones, is that right?


You can, but from its not great value. You're better off just getting a model with black keycaps.

Some other good choices are the:
IKBC New Poker II
Leopold FC660M
Ducky One 2 Mecha Mini RGB(Blacklit, but awesome value at $120 for a full aluminium frame)


----------



## Leito360

Gilles3000 said:


> You can, but from its not great value. You're better off just getting a model with black keycaps.
> 
> 
> 
> Some other good choices are the:
> 
> IKBC New Poker II
> 
> Leopold FC660M
> 
> Ducky One 2 Mecha Mini RGB(Blacklit, but awesome value at $120 for a full aluminium frame)


I thought about the mecha, but between the mecha and the original one 2, i would go for the original. I can buy the rgb version that has black keycaps and just have the lights turned off. I don't think the aluminum frame is justified since i wan't to save as much money as possible. 
I'll check the other two kb you posted ASAP. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ehpik

*Location:* US.
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Iqunix F96-Knight.
*Price:* $200 USD or less.
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes.
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size.
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and Typing.
*USB/ PS2:* USB.
*KRO:* Yes
*Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter.
*Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter.
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US.
*Switch type:* Cherry Brown or equivalent.

I've been really looking into Iqunix F96-Knight because I like the look of it, but the RGB version doesn't seem to have Brown switches, which is a huge let down for me.


----------



## Gilles3000

Ehpik said:


> *Location:* US.
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Iqunix F96-Knight.
> *Price:* $200 USD or less.
> *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):* Yes.
> *Size (60%, TKL, full size etc):* Full Size.
> *Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):* Gaming and Typing.
> *USB/ PS2:* USB.
> *KRO:* Yes
> *Macro keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter.
> *Media keys (yes/ no):* Doesn't matter.
> *Layout (US/ ANSI, etc):* US.
> *Switch type:* Cherry Brown or equivalent.
> 
> I've been really looking into Iqunix F96-Knight because I like the look of it, but the RGB version doesn't seem to have Brown switches, which is a huge let down for me.


The Keychron K4 has basically the same layout as the F96 and is available with gateron browns. Its cheaper too at only $90 with the aluminium frame and Gateron browns.
https://www.keychron.com/products/keychron-k4-mechanical-keyboard?variant=30726319571033

There's the Leopold FC980M as well, which has a somewhat similar layout but no backlight

There are some 96 key kits available as well, some assembly required, but no soldering. If you're interested in those I could link some bits.


----------



## Ehpik

Gilles3000 said:


> The Keychron K4 has basically the same layout as the F96 and is available with gateron browns. Its cheaper too at only $90 with the aluminium frame and Gateron browns.
> https://www.keychron.com/products/keychron-k4-mechanical-keyboard?variant=30726319571033
> 
> There's the Leopold FC980M as well, which has a somewhat similar layout but no backlight
> 
> There are some 96 key kits available as well, some assembly required, but no soldering. If you're interested in those I could link some bits.


Thank you so very much!


----------



## Dion McNeice

*Location:* AUS
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Open to anything
*Price:* Any price, but has to be good value for money
*Backlighting:* Either none or all white, if it has RGB then the option to turn off/make white
*Size:* Full size, must include number pad
*Use:* Typing for work (doctors office), preferably not too loud but doesnt need to be silent
*Media keys:* I don't use them, but i don't mind to have them.
*Layout:* US
*Switch type:* Not really sure what I need, at home I use a blackwidow ultimate, and I love it compared to the old membrane keyboard at work, so anything is an improvement. Havent tried any other switches to know what they are like
*Preferred color:* Black

Basically dont want to pay for all the bell's and whistles, just want the best typing experience, will not be used for gaming at all.


----------



## Gilles3000

Dion McNeice said:


> *Location:* AUS
> *Any keyboards you currently have in mind:* Open to anything
> *Price:* Any price, but has to be good value for money
> *Backlighting:* Either none or all white, if it has RGB then the option to turn off/make white
> *Size:* Full size, must include number pad
> *Use:* Typing for work (doctors office), preferably not too loud but doesnt need to be silent
> *Media keys:* I don't use them, but i don't mind to have them.
> *Layout:* US
> *Switch type:* Not really sure what I need, at home I use a blackwidow ultimate, and I love it compared to the old membrane keyboard at work, so anything is an improvement. Havent tried any other switches to know what they are like
> *Preferred color:* Black
> 
> Basically dont want to pay for all the bell's and whistles, just want the best typing experience, will not be used for gaming at all.


These 2 are both no-nonsense and fairly professional looking with switches that shouldn't be too loud:

Logitech G613 Wireless
Ducky One with MX Browns.(Currently sold out)Also available here(currently sold out as well)


----------



## PACE

Location: UK
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Open to anything
Price: Any price
Backlighting: white/RGB/none
Size: TKL
Use: Programming/gaming
Media keys: No
Layout: UK
Switch type: Cherry MX Red/Black/Blue
Preferred color: Black/Grey/Purple

I currently have a Ducky One2 full size that I really like but I need another option that is TKL for another machine and would like something that is full aluminium case if possible... otherwise I'll grab another Ducky


----------



## Redwoodz

Hey guys quick question.

Found a seller locally selling an IBM 1995 model M 92G7453 working for $30. Thoughts?


----------



## Fluxmaven

Redwoodz said:


> Hey guys quick question.
> 
> Found a seller locally selling an IBM 1995 model M 92G7453 working for $30. Thoughts?



Model M's are great. If it's in decent shape I would pick it up. At that price it wouldn't be hard to flip it if you decided you didn't like it.


----------



## Redwoodz

Fluxmaven said:


> Model M's are great. If it's in decent shape I would pick it up. At that price it wouldn't be hard to flip it if you decided you didn't like it.


 pretty much the only reason I would grab it is to maybe flip it, or just have. Not too familiar with them just know the "clicky" ones are worth something.


----------



## Nekrono

Location: US.
Any keyboards you currently have in mind: Keychron K4 and Iqunix F96-Knight.
Price: Around $150 but can go as high as $200.
Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Yes, RGB if possible.
Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): Full Size, 96% preferable, keypad is a must.
Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): Gaming and Typing.
USB/ PS2: USB.
KRO: Yes
Macro keys (yes/ no): Doesn't matter.
Media keys (yes/ no): Preferred but not a requirement.
Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US.
Switch type: Gateron Clear or Cherry MX Speed preferred but can do Gateron and Cherry Reds as well.

My most sought out feature is definitely the switches, I would very much like either the Gateron Clear or the Cherry Speed switches, after that the other feature I look for the most is wireless functionality, third one would be a hot-swappable keyboard. A big plus also would be the 96% layout, I'm looking for a smaller footprint on my keyboard but I definitely need the numpad so I can't go for a TKL.

I know I'm asking for a lot and there is a good that that keyboard with my specs doesn't even exist but hopefully someone can provide some suggestions because I really can't find much, I'm also kind of new to the enthusiast keyboard.


----------



## Technodox

Need a Mechanical with + 10 Key, brown switches, or silent switches, preferably not plastic, but aluminum any suggested keyboards?


----------



## Avacado

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/logite...h-backlighting-carbon/5877911.p?skuId=5877911 ?


----------



## Technodox

thats a great one, however, was looking more toward MX Cherry, not quite Romer G, since I heard they can be mushy feeling. Just really want something silent, but not plastic. I'll have to test first, maybe if BB opens its store.


----------



## Avacado

https://www.newegg.com/cooler-master-sk650-sk-650-gklr1-us-usb-wired/p/N82E16823129102 ?


----------



## Technodox

That is also a nice keyboard, but kind of too expensive for me. The Romer G may be better, but I'm not sure if all Silent mechanical keyboard will be mushy anyway. Do you know if the MX Silent Black or Reds are any good?


----------



## The Pook

Cooler Master MK 730/750/850. Stock is hit or miss nowadays but the 730 with MX Browns is in stock on Amazon for $100

If you want cheaper than that look into something with Outemu switches, I like the Outemu Browns marginally more than the MX Browns.

https://pcpartpicker.com/products/k...68,32,38,39,54&X=690,122127&sort=price&page=1


----------



## keybrec

*Location: Denmark, Germany, Sweden, Norway, Netherlands*
*If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country: Anything in EUROPE (UK is out because of BREXIT), including amazon, ebay, etc, I usually shop from Sweden because it's cheaper at inet.se and komplett.se*
*Any keyboards you currently have in mind: I used to like Das Keyboard but never tried it. Tried Ducky but later grown to dislike it especially the new models. Otherwise, I really don't know right now*
*Price: Preferably under $100 but can go up to $150 or even $200 if there are no other options*
*Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ): Preferably yes but unnecessary if letters are visible in low lighting (contrast letters, such as black and white), if backlit - I don't want the LEDs to shine through the bottom, it's irritating for the eyes, light gets all over the place, if it's backlit, I want it to be functional not aesthetic, and definitely not blue or green in colour (if can't be changed), it's hard on the eyes*
*Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): I need dedicated F1-12, FN-media stop/play/back/forward/mute keys, home/end/pgup/pgdwn/arrow keys, NO keypad(*
*Use (games/ programming/ typing etc): All of the above*
*USB/ PS2: Don't care, but wired*
*KRO: Don't care*
*Macro keys (yes/ no): Don't care, just no bunch of extra unneeded keys such as keypad*
*Media keys (yes/ no): FN-based OR not taking extra space*
*Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US, no regional letters, long shift keys, single-line enter key (I think it's ANSI?)*
*Switch type (if not known complete the questions below): High quality MX-blue or equivalent (not gateron, didn't like them)*
**Noise level (high/low): Like MX blues*
**Tactility (yes/ no): Definitely*
**Stiffness (high/ low): I usually bought metal-plated keyboards, I hate cheap feeling plasticky bendy keyboards but high quality plastic keyboard is fine*
Additionally, low key wobble would be great, a lot easier on my fingers because I type fast and I type tons
And no weird fonts like those cheap chinese brands on Amazon


----------



## LOKI23NY

*Location:US*
 *If not in the US or UK, links to stores in your country:*
 *Any keyboards you currently have in mind: No just started looking recently. Currently have a logitech G110. Would like something similar.*
 *Price: up to $150*
 *Backlighting (yes (colour?)/ no ):yesB]
[*] Size (60%, TKL, full size etc): full size
[*] Use (games/ programming/ typing etc):mainly for typing, light gaming use
[*] USB/ PS2:usb
[*] KRO:
[*] Macro keys (yes/ no):n/a 
[*] Media keys (yes/ no):n/a
[*] Layout (US/ ANSI, etc): US
[*] Switch type (if not known complete the questions below):
[*] *Noise level (high/low): low preferred
[*] *Tactility (yes/ no): 
[*] *Stiffness (high/ low): low
*
*

The G110 has served me well but after a coffee spill and attempted cleaning, it's time for a replacement. I like the layout and I'm also used to the palm rest on the g110. I honestly don't keep up to date on keyboards and what's out there so I wanted to check out some suggestions that other users might have to help narrow down my search.*


----------

